# IUI Ladies turned IVF Part 3



## Laine

New home girls...lots of luck xxx


----------



## Candy

IVF Graduates       

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04

IVF Students       

Billie - d/r from 25/10 - EC planned 6/12 & ET 8/12
Angus - d/r from 17.11 
DebbieA - d/r'ing

IVF Recruits      

Looby Lou - Start Stims approx 19/11/04
Pupleal - Start provera on the 18th of Dec
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while of operation  
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
EmmaO - Egg sharing hopefully in December 04
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year 
Feistyblue - Finding out if can egg share in the next few weeks 
Murtle - IVF in the new year
Night Nurse - IVF in the new year
AussieMeg - IVF in the new year ?
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 

Welcome to all our newest recruits, hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## Purpleal

Hello!

Where is everyone! It so quiet!

Purpleal


----------



## night nurse

Good evening ladies,

How is everyone doing?  Just thought i'd pop in to see whats happening and its clearly not much  

Anyway I am going to go to the doctor tomorrow because I have had a 'muzzy' head since after the iui tx and it won't go away.  Its not a headache so don't need to take painkillers my head just doesn't feel right at all!  If this is how the menopause is you can keep it! I always thought the symptoms come and go on the menopause.

Oh well hopefully i will get an fsh out of my doctor at the very least and may even ask for some referral letters for the IVF at the same time  

Well thats all for now.  Great list Candy hope you are keeping well!

Love Nn xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hello,
Hope everyone is fine.
Not been on all week so I have just spent ages reading everyone posts.

I see more girls are coming on to the IVF TX....

We had our appointment with the clinic yesterday to go through the IVF process...Screening results came back with no problems...I really knew everything about the process but very interested to find out that the NHS funding we have for one TX is using a private hospital...The Alexandra in Manchester and they only shut on Christmas day so we are having our IVF before 2005.

My first down regging injection is on the 29th Nov for two weeks....I have worked out that EC is around xmas eve or Boxing day..so will be testing New years EVE....This is exactly the time I was conceived .

I have said I do not want a general for the EC, I prefer pain to losing any control....and the Alexandra lets DH in theatre and may be able to watch eggs and sperm mixing....Wonderful.....

I am just really concerned about the down regging but have warned everyone I will be mad woman... 


I will be a good girl at all the xmas party's and I will not drink. 

Well I am off on a lovely Scottish weekend for my DH nieces wedding in a castle...so will have a last drinkey pooh....

Good luck to everyone what ever stage you are at..

Bobble xxxxx


----------



## Annie M

hi girlies

I have come over to join you from the iui board.  I have had 3 failed iui's and am now convinced that my problem is to do with my tubes and there is no point in doing any more so i am moving onto ivf.  I am having a month of in November and hope to start ivf next time af arrives - due beginning of December so no doubt i will be just at the   stage over Xmas.  I think this means i will have ec and et around the middle of Jan which doesnt seem too far away.

I am feeling quite hopeful about the chances of success as i have no ovulation problems and the doc says i have no signs that i would have problems with implantation so fingers crossed. 

Also my Mum and Dad have just spent 2 weeks on pilgrimage in Jerusalem and have said lots of prayers and dh has spent 2 weeks on pilgramage in mecca doing the same thing. I guess if txdoesnt work now then it probably never will.

hiya bobble - good luck with your tx over xmas - i wont be too far behind you.

hello night nurse - hope your feeling better soon

good luck and hugs to everyone else.

Lots of love Annie M


----------



## Billie

Hi ladies,

Welcome across to the IVF thread Night Nurse, Megan and Annie.  I would say that it's nice to have you all but I wish you didn't have to join us if you know what I mean - I mean this in the nicest possible way obviously!!!

It's very quiet here at the minute isn't it, but I'm sure now that there are a few more of us then we'll start posting more.  

I've been away working for a couple of days and am now off work sick.  Not sure what to do about going back.  Having trouble with one of my staff at work which is all that I need when I'm trying to stay calm for the treatment.  It's been going on for over a year now.  She's already been disciplined but it hasn't done any good.  she is going to be disciplined again but she's playing with everyone at the minute - you know how it is - everything has to be above board otherwise the company could get into trouble, so they're letting her get away with loads.  The end result is that my health and wellbeing is being affected as it's me who deals with her - while I was away I became quite run down and tearful so didn't go back to work Wednesday.  Feeling a little better now and just deciding whether to return on Monday or take more time.  I'm scheduled for holiday from 1st December until after ET anyway, so will probably err on the side of caution and go back next week.

Treatment is going okay - I'm quite bruised because of all of the injections - this long protocol is very long!!  Never mind though, it will be worth it in the end!!!

Love to everyone,
Billie xx


----------



## debbiea

Night Nurse, Megan and Annie - welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear about your bfns but fingers crossed IVF will make all of your dreams come true.

Billie, hang in there. It is a long process. Try not to let work get to you too much and just think about your holiday.

And yay....its Friday!

              

I'm having a really exciting Friday night. Have just watched Mona Lisas Smile - a little slow but ok. Going to see Bridget Jones tomorrow.

Have a good weekend everyone. 

Love Debbie


----------



## morgan

Hello everyone
How are you all doing?
Debbie - enjoy Bridget Jones - I can't wait to see it.

Billie - having difficulties with staff isn't what you need right now so take all the time off you can. Is there someone at work you can talk to about how it is all affecting you? Might speed up how they deal with this person.....

Annie - sounds like you have got loads of positive back up. Good luck with downregging.

Bobble - New Year's Eve sounds like a great omen for you! 
I didn't have a general either. Pain was not too bad cos of sedation and gas'n'air, and it was fascintating watching what was going on.
DH may not get to see the sperm / egg mixing as they usually do that in the lab, not in theatre. When I had EC, there was an open hatch between theatre and lab and the nurses and embryologist kept shouting stuff through the hatch every time they got an egg - it was like being in a restaurant kitchen! 

Candy - how you doing hun? The wait for the first scan is every bit as bad as the 2ww, isn't it? but not long to go for you now and bubs is tucked up snug and safe.

Good luck to all the new recruits and everyone d/r and stimming.
xxx Morgan

*whoo-hoo for Friday*


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Everyone!
Just a quick question....I am very active and go to the gym everyday and do an hour of running and cycling and then some light weights. I am starting provera mid december, see the clinic on the 11th of Jan, then presumably will start down-regging, etc etc and then EC / ET mid February. Does anyone know when I should stop exercising so much? I will definitely stop before the meeting with the clinic in January, but should I stop earlier?

Many Thanks,

Purpleal


----------



## Angus

Good God Purpleal - how much?? I'm surprised you have the engery to try to get pg  

Actually I wanted to know the same thing.  Not that I do anywhere near as much as you   but I did wonder about my boxerise/ab attack and gym visits.

Zita West says loads of lounging around and 'nurturing' but I feel the exercise would be good for my stress levels.

Have a good one everyone!

L xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hey L,

To be honest, I am not usually that good at going! I usually go 2 - 3 days a week, but we are going to Australia in December and want to look my best for the beach and DH!    
I dont go on Sat and Sunday, so I cant really be seen to go everyday!
I have phoned my clinic. As soon as they get back to me, I will let you know!

Take Care,

Purpleal (aka Adrienne)


----------



## Angus

Thanks Adrienne!

I dont feel quite so lazy now  

Although I start d/r on Weds so I'm a buggered if they say stop 3 months before   Oh well.

You're very good tho - I only make the effort for all the other women on the beach.  Dh knows what hes getting so theres no point  

L xx


----------



## *looby*

Lounging and nurturing - No change for me then    

I have had a very hard day  
Shopping, Relaxing , eating chocolate etc 

My My - life is just so stressful   

Hope you all have a good weekend 

Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon girls,

The Gym - whats that?    I am a member of one and pay 30 pounds per month but never go    I used to before tx began and if you have to stop 3 months prior then guess I'll stop again now    (not as I ever started just thinking about it).

Purpleal wish i was going to oz any room in yr suitcase for a big one cos I never go the gym ! LOL

Loobylou buddy have you saved any chocolate for me?  Hope yr ok!

Well my doc is repeating my fsh because of my muzzy head as may be perimenopausal.  Therefore have to get going right away.  I rang the priory on the off chance today to see when I could get an appt for consultation and they said wednesday   OMG!  So ave booked it!  Now don't know if I've done the right thing.  We were due to go an look there on Nov 30th and then one clinic at Nottingham the next night.  We have been given the opportunity to discuss IVF with the consultant where we are now but not keen on that due to success rates.  The priory claim 37.7% success rates but is this correct?  Isn't one embryologist the same as the next?  

Oh I'm all confused but need speedy tx before they won't tx me at all!

Sorry for the rant! 

Bye for now 
NN xx

Ps angus nice to see you here if you know what I mean.


----------



## Billie

Well we have been busy today haven't we!  You can tell it's Friday and everyone is winding down for the weekend.

Debbiea - Hope you enjoy Bridget Jones.  I've heard mixed reports about it but am dying to see it myself.  Let us know what you think.
Morgan - you made me laugh about the restaurant kitchen - having seen the room that I'll be in, that's exactly what it's like!  I've been watching test tube babies on TV recently and many of the women are all gowned up and get wheeled away to theatre for the EC - nothing like that where I'm going.
Purpleal - I was led to believe that slow exercise in the run up is good but nothing too vigorous.  Can't believe how energetic you are mind - I was tired just reading your post!!
Angus - hope all goes well from Wednesday.  When is your EC and ET timetabled for?
Looby - I'm definitely with you on the lounging and nurturing - shopping, relaxing and eating chocolates is right up my street!
NN - wow that's happening quickly isn't it!  Finding out about the Priory can't do any harm can it?  It all happened quite quickly for us as well.  We were originally told after Christmas when we asked but after IUI 5 they told me the EC was timetabled for 6th December and ET for the 8th - I have to say it stopped me worrying too much as we just got on with it.
Candy - take care of yourself hun.  Don't stress too much about the first scan - easier said than done I know.
Tricia and moodle - hope you are both okay and looking after yourselves and your DH's.
Starr, Bobble, Emma, Welshy, Feistyblue, Murtle amd Megan - hello to you all!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
Love Billie xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello!

I also posted this on another thread, so excuse me for cutting and pasting the same message! Just saves me from typing it again!

Angus (L) (and anyone else who's is interested), I have spoken to my doctor who said I can carry on as normal until I get +- halfway through my injection regime. As I get further into the injections and the ovaries start getting stimulated, it is better to cut down and do light exercising. That suits me fine, because I plan on cutting down to twice a week from the end of December anyway!

To be honest, I don't really enjoy gym that much! I used to play alot of sport at home in South Africa and if I don't do any exercise now, I tend to get flabby!

Looby - you have absolutely the right idea - relaxing and eating chocolate! Once I am done with this, I am going to go lounge on the sofa with DH and have a chocolate twist!

Night Nurse - It is so hard to choose a clinic. To me, they all seem the same, but so different if that makes any sense !! I think it boils down to how they make you feel when you see them.

Debbiea - Hope you enjoy Bridget Jones! I read a review that said it was rubbish however, they expect it be one of the biggest grossing movies of the year, so it cant be that bad.

Billie - it is amazing how one person can cause so much stress for you at work. We have a guy in our team that everyone hates. He causes so much tension it is unbelievable - we have to grin and bear it unfortunately. I hope it gets sorted asap.

A BIG HELLO to Annie M, Megan, Bobble, Murtle, Starr, Welshy, Feistyblue and anyone else I may have missed 

Take Care everyone and Speak Soon!

Purpleal (aka Adrienne)


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Hope you are all having a nice weekend, we went to a comedy night Thursday with work, had friends over last night and are moving offices this weekend, the next two weeks, I am fully booked with training, many of the visits are on site, so I won't have much time to think about anything ... what it does mean though when work is manic, that my brain can't shut off or sleep and when I do, I have nightmares !!!

The last three nights, its been stressful @ bedtime, last night my DH was dying and we were doing video footage for the baby(s) to be, saying how happy he was when he saw the positive test etc as he wouldn't be there to see them, it felt so real and woke up so upset, last night I was attacked and m/c .... I guess my mind is just so full of stuff and overflowing with work, I have always dreamt allot, but been ages since I have had nightmares and not 3 in a row ....... I have had some cheese though, so will try without 2night and let you know... really need some sleep.

Purpleal, I agree with your doctor, although personally I wouldn't do any excercise from stims onwards, but this is purely my view as any excercise directs the blood flow to your extremities and therefore away from your abdomen, the blood flow helps grow the follies (according to Zita West) she actually says not to do anything but light excercise during down regging to, but I think stimming on wards is most important.  She says light excercise like yoga is possible on 2nd week of 2www, but nothing during 1st.

Louby glad you are managing to relax, will put you in good sted.

Nightnurse, if iw as to choose again, I would find a clinic with no set rules, where your schedule is done round your body and not round there appointment book, my clinic has booking in days, depending on when your AF arrives, the cut off is like this Sunday of each week, so Tricia has her AF arrive on the Sunday so she falls into the group that down reg for up to 2.5weeks, mine arrived on say the Monday (day after) which mean I fell into the next weeks group and had to down reg for 3.5 weeks, it wasn't quite like I have described, but I feel that process is unfair, when most people here down reg for an initial 2 weeks only.

The success rate is properly right, but maybe not the life birth rate, which I always like to know, many clinics have better stats as they are more fussy about who they treat, i.e not over a size 12 lol that means hardly anyone  was it broken down into age sectors to ?

Debbie, how was the film ?

Angus good luck from Wednesday, let us know how you get on.

Billie hope the cycle is going well, sorry about work the last thing you need x

Hi Morgan, it is a worrying time, but hopefully after the first scan things will be easier, I am dreading having an internal scan for it though (for past reasons)

Welcome anniem, good luck with your cycle.

Not too many personals or in details as have skimmed over the posting a tad to try and catch up, love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Candy, great to see you back. Sounds like work is keeping you busy. Hope the nightmares go away soon.

Purpleal, thanks for sharing your information. My dr has always told me to continue exercising but I have cut down a lot.  From 6 times a week to about 3 - 4 and only light stuff. Looby, i'm with you on the chocie thing at the moment - can't get enough of it. BTW Purpleal,pack heaps of summer clothes for your trip downunder - it is bloodly hot here at the moment!

Bridget Jones was a good laugh - a bit over the top but how bad can anything with Colin Firth in be  Went with dh and a good friend. Then went for dinner after and good friend broke the news that she is 7 weeks pg. So happy for her but at the same time keep wondering what is wrong with me. She had only been trying for one month!!!! It is so good to have you guys at times like this.

Hi to Morgan, Moodle, NN, Angus, Billie, Annie, Bobble and anyone I have missed.

Hope you are all having a good weekend!

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Hi guys, PC is in at work, so thought I would type this up while we have a lunch break, as once everyone is up and running I will have next to no privacy at work anymore.

Having been asked for some tips on what did I do on my IVF cycle &#8230; here goes, firstly please don't take anything I say in stone, this is purely what I did and my reasons for it &#8230; this will not guarantee a positive, nothing can, even if you did everything I did and more you are still in the hands of god and in the middle of the statistics, but I do firmly believe that this helped me achieve my goal. 

Try to enter every treatment cycle with a positive attitude, think of IVF as a course of treatment, I would suggest buying the Zita West Fertility & Conception book (The complete guide to getting pregnant) if you don't have it, it was my bible throughout my IVF, reminded me to think positively.

 

*3months before*

1. Take some Vits I personally took the Marilyn Glenville Vitamins + 500mg of Vit C (As she recommends 1000mg a day and the MG tablets don't have that much in) + 1000mg of Flaxseed/linsead oil again recommended in the Marilyn Glenville book. I also started taking 60mg of Q10 (Recommended by Zita west 50-90mg a day) but only took that from downregging as its bloody expensive and I feel is most important after ET until PG test as helps with blood flow !

No reason why you couldn't mix your own vits or use the Zita West ones, my DH did exactly the same as me above, Q10 is meant to be great for sperm count to.

2. Get into the habit of drinking a minimum of 2litres of bottled/filtered water.

3. Start to eat healthily, I ate more brown things like brow rice and pasta and lots of chicken, fruit and veg and ate less red meat, had yogurt drinks with live bio and took no ibuprofen.

4. Cut out caffeine and chocolate (Not totally on the chocolate front, but made an effort)

5. :earn to relax and believe it can happen - I listened to a hypno CD to try and relax me and make me believe I could be a mum, Angus recommends one on the IUI thread, I used http://www.nourish-fertility.com/ I can't say I really got into this, but I did do it and who knows it might have helped, I also did it during downregging, but was bored of it by stims (Purely because I never switch off, many people fall asleep which is a great sign)

*During Down regging*

1. I stuck to all of above all through treatment, tried to relax as much as possible, early nights and did little or no exercise (Zita West says avoid all aerobic exercise while the reproductive system is shutting down)

2. Increase protein, I Tried to have 60g a day although I didn't stick to this ridgidly, I just made an effort, protein helps the eggs grow, carried this through stimming and 2ww

*Stimmimg*

1. Avoid exercise as this redirects the blood away from the follies. Lie down with feet up when ever you can.

2. Keep the abdomen warm, personally after work, I would lie in bed watching tv, with a water bottle (not too hot) on my tummy (moving it round the sides or using two) its important to keep the lower abdomen warm to improve the blood flow.

3. Positive thinking, I tried but was crap at this, but to use positive visualisation, telling myself that my folies were maturing nicely and were of good quality , that my lining was getting thick and strong, 10mins of deep breathing, while doing the above, really helps the blood flow.

4. Kept at the Protein as above.

5.Avoided any ibuprofen etc

6. Continued drinking water but at room temperature

*EC*

1. Take arnica - Zita west recommends 4 x 6c of arnica (homeopathic remendy boots sell it) a day from day before EC to ET day, may help prevent damage to internal tissues and brusing

*After ET/2ww*

1. Most importantly, minimum of 3 Days complete bed rest - Lying down allows blood to flow to your endometrium, cannot guarantee a PG, but gives best chance of implanting according to MG

2. Carry embryos with pride, visualise them growing dividing and embedding (5 days after fertilisiation they start to break out of there shell and hopefully should imbed over the next 2 days, so first week is most important)

3. No excercise, not even housework for the first 7 days

4. Take a Q10 supplement, helps with blood flow

5. Keep the abdomen warm (But stop using a hot water bottle) stay warm tucked up in bed and eat warming nourishing foods, such as red cabbage, red tomatoe/pepper soups If you have something cold like a salad warm it up with a jacket potatoe.(Molly W previously posted info on this)

6. Keep drinking water at room temperature

The 2nd week, you can do light things, like a leisurely walk, but only do very light tasks, you can't have baths, go swimming, do the dead etc, carry on avoiding caffeine

I really hope that each and everyone of you gets there well deserved positive soon, all my love and best wishes Candy xxx

***Hope I haven't missed anything, will edit if I have or remember anything later***


----------



## starr

Hiya Guys,

Sorry been awol for a bit, been a rough week. 

!st week back at work and lots of nasty gossip flying around, can't really go into detail as someone might read it but i've been really upset.

Glad to hear all your good news about starting dr/appointments etc. 

Will try and catch up soon, no i'm back at work i've not got time to keep up with all the iui threads so i'll stick to this one.

Lots of love to you all

Starr xxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Morning girls,

Thanks Candy for the breakdown, thats some tough regime but good for you for sticking to it as it obviously worked  
The 37.7% success rates were live birth rates yes plus yes there was a breakdown for all ages the 37.7 one is for under 38's!

Debbiea you trying to make us jealous with yr weather, its freezing here right now  

well i went to the opticians yesterday to see if that was the reason for my muzzy head but wasn't    I also started to bleed again yesterday for one day only after two days of nothing so can only assume must be on the change  

hi to murtle, moodle, starr, angus, purpleal, billie and loobylou is that all us IVF girls or have I missed someone - oops yes sorry hi to aussiemeg  

Have a good sunday 

Love NN xx

Ps might start swimming that counts as gentle exercise doesn't it?


----------



## Billie

Afternoon everyone.  

Haven't felt very well today even though I had begun to feel better.  Have a stinking headache and sore throat.  Was intending to return to work tomorrow, but will now see how I'm feeling, as I'm determined I come first now!!  

Thanks to you all for the messages on the work front - it's surprising how many people this happens to isn't it.  Purpleal - you sound like you're going through it to - last thing we all need now isn't it.

DebbieA - pleased you enjoyed Bridget Jones.  My sister went and didn't enjoy it.  I think though it's probably because of all of the hype around it - sometimes it kind of spoils it.  So sorry to hear about your friend if you know what I mean - that kind of thing hits me worst of all when people haven't been trying for long.  We're all here for you if you ever need to get things off your chest as I'm sure you might need to over the coming months.  I'm positive you'll be joining your friend really soon anyway!

Candy - your nightmares sound awful - your body is obviously working overtime and coming out with the thing you're most concerned about at the minute.  I'm sure you're probably doing this, but you need to keep up the rest, early nights, 10 mins relaxing etc to try to de-stress. Take care of yourself and your precious cargo as you are the most important things at the moment.  Thanks for taking the time out to let us know what you did during your treatment.  On your advice previously, I have the Zita West book and have been following much of what you're doing.  My DH is laughing at my positive thoughts mantra - you have to keep laughing though don't you!    

Starr - nice to have you back on board.  Sounds awful at work for you and certainly not what you need - gossip and rumours are the most awful thing at the best of times but when you're emotional, like us ladies, they're even worse.  I realise that you can't type on here in case anyone is reading, but if you do want to talk, just PM one of us and we can reply privately - it might help to discuss what's been going on.  Take care of yourself though and try not to worry (this from someone who's been doing exactly that about work herself!).

NN - Swimming does count as gentle exercise at this stage of your treatment I believe.  I used to find this helped my migraines so you never know, it might improve your headaches.

To everyone one else - hope all is well and that you've all had nice weekends.

Billie xxx


----------



## Candy

Just got in from working the w/e going to have a bath (not too hot) and have an early night as 1st day in new office tommorow and we have clients in arrggghhhhh

Starr sorry to hear about your week and the rumours, rumours are not good at the best of times, thinking of you and hoping things settle down soon (((hugs)))

NN, swimming sounds perfect, you just can't do it in the 2ww, I didn't think what I did was particularly tough, I guess was 2nd nature to me by the end.

Billie, I think you are right as I had another yesterday, yet I ate no cheese .....hopefully they will stop after next Wednesday ... I visualise your matring, lets hope it does the trick ! xxx

I am really really spotty, any tips anyone ?


----------



## *looby*

Hiya Ladies,

hope you have all had good weekends  

I have posted a question on ask a Nurse - About Bromelin
Does anyone know if it is okay to use during TX 

Candy - I use spot dots from Tesco - you can just put them on overnight and within a day or so that are gone - Not too expensive either, Hope you get Sweet Dreams tonite Honey xxx  PS thanks for the tips  

Billie - Hope the headache starts easing off - I think that and tooth ache are the worst - they just get you down - sending lots of   your way 

NN - sorry you have still got that Muzzy head   

Starr - Welcome back - Hope you have a better week xx

Had better go - Dh would like some dinner this side of Christmas    

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## morgan

Hello everyone
Starr - sorry you're having a tough time at work (((hugs)))
Looby - sorry, never heard of Bromelin.
Candy - I think crazy dreams are pretty normal in the 1st few weeks.  I had some bonkers ones and know that lots of other people have too.  Probably the hormones going bananas.

By the way, I can also recommend the tips you've included (excellent list).  I tried very hard to think positive, do visualisations, eat healthily and red-ly, and get lots of rest especially after EC / ET.

Billie and Night Nurse - hope you feel better soon.

I saw Bridget Jones this weekend too.  Good fun as long as you don't have very high expectations.    But Colin Firth yummy as ever  

My mum told me she'd been chatting to her friend about how stressed I've been through IVF and this woman has a friend who went through the same thing and now has healthy twins through IVF.  She wants to give her my phone number so she can phone me up to reassure me!!!  Kind of nice of her but why on earth would I want to talk on the phone to a complete stranger 300 miles away about something so personal when I have Fertility Friends?!  I didn't want to sound ungrateful, but I'd rather find my own support.


----------



## Purpleal

Afternoon everyone!

I don't know about anyone else, but I am ffrrreezziiiiinng! Our office heating, for some reason, is not working, so I am sitting here shivering!

Debbiea -  not long to go now! 3 weeks and 5 days until we leave for Oz! I cant wait! It is going to be an absolute blast! 

Candy - I hope your sleeping gets back to normal soon. I know when I was doing the injections I couldn't get to sleep. Then when I got to sleep I would have the nastiest of dreams. I found that once the treatment was abandoned, my sleeping went back to normal, so you may find that once you are settled into your pregnancy, you will start getting some decent sleep.
Thanks too for your guide, I am following most of it already, but there were a few tips that I will definitely follow when I get to the 2 ww wait etc.

To everyone else, Starr, Megan, Murtle, Moodle, Morgan, Billie, Angus, LoobyLou, Night Nurse hope you are all ok.

Take Care everyone,

Purpleal


----------



## BOBBLE

Hello all,
Just a quick one from me as I have just got back from Scotland and I am really wacked.

I had a phone call from my clinic on Friday just before we left for Scotland.
Basically my clinic has not completed thier contract with the Alexandra Hospital in Manchester who I will attend for my IVf so my pre xmas IVF is off.
She said the TX will be in the very near future and I said do you think Jan/Feb and she said all I can say is hopefully in very near future......

So I will have to wait...

Anyway bye for now...

Bobble xxxx

Good luck for everyone....


----------



## Purpleal

Bobble,

Sorry to hear that. Things never quite go according to plan, do they?! You get your head around what you are going to do and then things change. I hope that you dont have to wait too long into the new year for your IVF.

Take Care

Purpleal


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

I know that Aless was worried about progesterone levels and HCG levels in early pregnancy so I posted a few pages on the IUI beginners guide for when we need it. 

Cheers
Megan


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Bobble sorry about yr appt, its awful when a spanner is thrown in the works isn't it.  We may be cycling together then!

Billie hope yr headache is better, my muzzy head is thank goodness!  Havn't got around to going swimming yet either!

I early this morning felt the right and left ovary pain that I had whilst doing iui when my follies were growing.  Is it true what they say that you are very fertile after a cycle of fertility tx?  I hope so as theres still that chance it can happen naturally?

Well i'm off to the priory tomorrow, however my gp surgery just rang tpo say that my dr is on HOLIDAY who said she would do the referral, so now she has to ask the on call doc to do it and I have to ring back at 4.30pm  


I've just had an interview for a practice nurse job that I thought didn't go too well but we'll see cos I always think that  

Hi to Loobylou          Af dance for you!

Hi to Purpleal, murtle, moodle, morgan, candy, angus and starr.

Bye for Now 

NN xx


----------



## Candy

Just a qucikie, while clients are having a pee break etc ...

Looby, hope DH got his dinner  the sweet the dreams must have worked no mares last night, although I did have a fit when DH woke me up, then needed a wee and couldn't open the bathroom door, he got up to help me, accidently banged my boob and apparently I walloped him .... lmfao I don't remember, but He said I really went 4 him .... hopefully that means if ever broken into the burglar will get it !!!

Billie, hows our head ?

Morgan, I know what you mean, I guess you mum doesn't know what we have here, our own little community.

Booble, sorry to hear your TX is being put back.

Linz, how are you ?

NN, I am unsure if you are more fertile, but I guess may still ahve some drugs kicking about in your system to stimulate, who knows, hope you geta  natural.

Love to everyonenot mentioned personally I best dash


----------



## *looby*

Bobble - I am sorry that we wont be cycling together - will keep my fingers crossed for Early 2005 TX    

Candy - remind me not to get up during the nite if i come to stay    Thinking of you tomorrow xxxxxxx


NN - Glad Muzzy head has gone, Good luck for tomorrow's appt and i will cross everything for your new job.

Linzi -    for tomorrow xxx

I'm shattered - dh on earlies so we have been up since 4.45am and have spent the last couple of hours round lakeside     I WANT MY BED  

Nite Nite 
Love to all - sorry for no more personals 
Looby xxx

Ps welshy - You okay Honey ?


----------



## Candy

Just a quick me, me, me post, just to say that I had my 6week scan today and it went really well, saw the heartbeat and the size is right for 6weeks,  we are both over the moon and can start enjoying things now, next scan is on the 1st December @ 8weeks

Thanks to you all for your unwaivering support and I hope that each one of you experiences this in the very near future, love and hugs


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Everyone,

Sorry no personals - I am totally miserable at the moment     

I had such a vivid dream last night. It was in colour and so realistic. I dreamt that I did a pregnancy test and it was positive. I couldn't quite believe it, so did test after test after test and they were all positive. It was so life like that I honestly thought that it was really happening. Then my bloody alarm went off and the realisation that it was only a dream has totally drained me. I wonder what my subconscious is trying to tell me with all of that?!

I will be back later when my mood has lifted.

Love PurpleAl


----------



## EMMA O

Hello Everyone

Thought i'd pop in and say hi  

We had our follow up appointment today regarding egg sharing, everything has come back ok so we've just got to sign all the forms and we will be starting ICSI on my next cycle (yippee!).  I think its should be about middle of december when i start down ******.  

Is anyone else starting the same time as me ??  

Take care  

Em xxxx


----------



## night nurse

afternoon girls,

Candy congratulations on the scan could they only see one sac??

Purpleal what a nasty dream if you know what I mean, hope yr feeling better.

Looby - hope yr more refreshed I thought 6am when I get up was early enough  

Well I had my appt for ivf today and to be honest I'm in total   they don't want to repeat any tests so therefore await an appt with the nurses in about 2 weeks.  He gave me my drugs prescription there and then.  Just have to get the HIv tests and Hepattits blood tests done.  Any idea anyone how long these take to get results and do we both have to have these done or is it just me?

well thats all for now hello to everyone else - emmao it may be me yet you never know!!


Love NN xx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Short update from me and then a few personals.

Been to doctors today and off sick now with a virus.  Mixed emotions as it means that I can't address the work problems but at least I can look after myself and my body!

Candy - no tips on spots I'm afraid - I'm suffering too!  Absolutely brilliant news about your scan - what a relief for you both that it's over and everything was okay.
Looby - don't know anything about Bromelin.  My headache is still there but not as bad -  I think it could be part and parcel of my natural cycle.  I hope you slept well last night and feel better today.
Morgan - I'm sure as you say your mum meant well but unless they've been through this, no one really understands do they?  Can you get out of talking to this other person do you think?
Bobble - so sorry about your delayed treatment, it's gutting to hear but I'm sure it will happen really quickly.
Megan - cheers for posting the information - it's good to be prepared.
NN - Pleased your head is better.  Hope the referral letter was sorted for you.  How was the visit?  Good luck with the job.  What's happened with the new job you're in - is it not for you?
Purpleal - your dream is foresight saying it will happen soon.  Don't get disheartened and worry about it - believe in it and it will happen!
EmmaO - brilliant news from your appt!  Good luck.

Love to everyone else not mentioned personally.  Hope you're all okay.
Billie xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Ladies - just popped over to this thread to say hi and Congrats to The Golden One (Candy)  on the scan. Can't imagine what it must feel like to see that - am delighted for you hun!

I hope to be joining you ladies in the not too distant. We are seeing the consultant next tuesday and hope to be referred for ivf. That is...of course...if the wicked witch shows up this weekend...

Hugs to all,

Luv,
Mizz Gizz. xxxx


----------



## keemjay

Candy my dearest dearest golden friend

can really go mad now hee hee
                       

kimj x


----------



## Billie

NN - sorry our posts must have crossed!!  Pleased it went well.  The same thing happened to us and before I knew it I was starting the d/r when I hadn't really expected it!

I was given my prescription to start on day 1 of my next cycle which turned out to be about 3 days later.  We both had the blood tests for HIV and Hepatitis B on the day of our enquiry appt when the prescription was given.  No one has communicated any results to us so we're assuming all is well - I've been back in since to pick up another prescription and nothing was said.  As I said, they gave me a prescription on the enquiry day to start on day 1 and didn't say anything about results etc, so sounds like you are pretty much the same.  I would just go for it from when they advised if I were you!!!  If they need to contact you, I'm sure they will!

Billie xx


----------



## night nurse

Billie is it only hepatits B and not a and c that need testing for?  I am immune to Hep B cos Of my job so no problems there!

The job was for a practice nurse something I've always wanted to do, however I am happy where I am in this new job so if I was to get it (which I doubt) I would have a dilemma on my hands 

NN xx


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Thanks to Mizz and Kim for popping on, Mizz woudl love to have you but still praying for your natural, are you still thinking of gift ?  Good luck with the appointment.

Billie, you poor thing, just glad the virus is here now and not during your 2ww, not wishing you to have one, but hopefully u get me, I know its not the easist of time for you, but your health is most important, hope you recover soon.  I think that the spots will just be something I have to get used to, am hoping no one at work cottons to to why i have so many big Ba s tards !!!

NN, there was definately only one bubba in there, kinda strange as I never for one moment contemplated there only being one, the odds were 1 in 4, but I have the picture of the embies on the TV and I have always kinda spoken to them like they are both there, of course there is no doubting that one wil be bothe asier and cheaper..... I am now looking at this like the other embie is my babys guardian angel, infact all 4 of them are (Spoilt or what !!) xx

Emma, thats fabulous news, let us know how things go.

I feel so much happier about everything now and am going to make sure I enjoy every second of this pregnancy.  We both have a busy couple of months, we have three clients going live at work, so will mean lots of trips around the country, I have been finding that I am so tired after work that all I want to do is go to bed, which just leaves weekends to catch up on the 2 months worth of avoiding people during IVF   We have to also squeeze in two visits to somerset b4 Christmas to see our Goddaughter..... and a weekend to stay at our friends who have 3 beautiful boys and its mid November already, not enough weekends in the year!  Love to all


----------



## starr

Oh Candy honey i'm so pleased all is ok for you. You so deserve it. Enjoy every minute of the next 34ish weeks. Don't do too much you've earned it!!! XXXXXXXXXX   

NN good news you can start so soon. Good Luck.

Bit out of touch with everyone, Must try harder !!

I'm much better this week, had a chat with my staff and sorted out some of the issues, so things are easier.

Getting really excited about the holiday now. 3 weeks to go. Can't wait sunshine and relaxation!!

As for my trying naturally, not holding out for much this month, af due next tues, so maybe i''ll come back from sri lanka with a surprise (hopefully not malaria!!!)

Hugs and   to each and everyone of you

Love Starr xxx


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Candy, great to hear your wonderful news. Make sure you take some time out for yourself with your busy schedule.

Starr, I am so jealous you are going to Sri Lanka. I  have heard it is an amazing place. 

Billie, big  . Hope you feel better soon.

Purpleal, big   to you too. I don't know if it has something to do with all the drugs we are on, but dreams seem a lot more vivid and real at the moment.

Started d/r yesterday which is exciting. I am just crossing my fingers I will be able to complete this cycle before I fly to NZ on 15 December.

Must get back to work. Bigs hugs to everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi all

Just popped in as I can't sleep.  Been awake since 4.30 and thought I'd cut my losses and get up.  Could do with a good book to read but haven't got one - will have to go shopping later and buy one!  Has anyone else found themselves awake half the night during d/r?

Billie x


----------



## morgan

Hey girls
Poor Billie - sorry you're not sleeping well, that really sucks. Hope you feel better soon.

Candy - CONGRATULATIONS on your scan!! That's great - you must be thrilled - it's such a big milestone.  Sounds like you've got loads of good stuff coming up, just make sure you don't overdo it, am sure you won't.

Hope the downregging goes well, Debbie.

NN - sounds like things are really moving for you and good luck with the job interview if you go for it.  We never heard about our HIV / hep results so assumed all was fine or they would have told us.  

Good luck and hello to everyone else
xxx Morgan


----------



## starr

Evening Ladies

I'm feeling sooooo tired today. Have got in had a shower eaten some pasta and am off to bed soon. Thank god it's my day off tommorow!!! 

Hopefully i won't be awake like Billie at 4.30am. (hope you sleep better tonight)

Still a bit lost on where we all are so no personals just   to all.

Have you seen the new smilies?? They're fab, 
a little story for you.....
FF ladies are all  so they have lots of


----------



## starr

Sorry this is what i meant.........

FF ladies are all  so they have lots of  and pay that the     will stay away so they can have the  they long for. Thsi is not always easy so they try and try. A   is alway sad and a   is cause for a massive . This website keep us all sane  with people to  us during the  and


----------



## starr

cont.... listen to us  and   when the   comes. It keep us sane.......

We all dream that somewhere over the  there is a   bringing us the   we dream of. 
Until then ( and after) FF will look after us all with some  sprinkled on us all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Starr,

I loved it - Thankyou 

xxx


----------



## night nurse

starr you truly are a starr!  

Loved yr scenario! 

Billie bet yr tucked up in bed now after yr early start today!  

Debbiea hows the d/r going?

well girls I started my diet today and I've been swimming! Tomorrow i start the   for ovulating, been having ovary pain naturally so hoping follies nicely growing, so its a week of   in my last ditch attempt before ivf!

hello to everyone whatever you are up to  

Love NN xx


----------



## debbiea

Starr, loved your little story - bring on the  

NN, d/r is going ok although I have just had this mornings 'sniff' and I can't stop sneezing  So I will give it another go shortly.

Well done with the swimming!

Purpleal, it was about 34 degrees here yesterday and another hot one today so come prepared!!!!!

Billie, hope you have caught up on your sleep. 

And yay its Friday!!!

                    

Have a good day everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Loved your story Starr - it was brilliant!

Feeling really yucky with a sore throat and aching neck today but I must confess I did sleep better.  I'm off back to bed now and will catch up later when I feel better.

Take care everyone and have a very happy Friday!!
Billie x


----------



## night nurse

morning girls,

Debbiea just wanted to say 34 degrees sound wonderful.  It was snowing here yesterday  

I'm off swimming again today.  Have to work Sat and Sunday night but hope everyone else has a good weekend!

Love NN xx


----------



## Billie

A quick pitstop on my way to bed again - feel like I'm tunring into Cindy with the constant PJ's!

34 degrees - wow Debbie don't know how you manage to work in that!
NN you're getting far too healthy and I'm starting to worry about you - or is that I'm on a guilt trip because I'm lazy!!  Well done you for being so good.  Hope work is okay this weekend.

Have a nice one everyone   
Billie x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Guys,

Well tonight is not going to be a happy post from me.

About 3 weeks ago, we went to my best mates birthday party. I have never really spoken to any of my friends about the last 3 years of treatment and things I have had to go through. They are aware that I have ad some problems, but I have never spoken in length about anything. So, as the IVF is looming, I thought I would confide in them and tell them exactly what I have gone through and what I will be going through. They all seemed ok with and I felt pleased that I had opened up to them.

Tonight, my DH and I went to another party with the same friends and some other acquaintances. DH and I were standing in the kitchen with everybody and then one of my close friends (one of the girls I had spoken to about my ivf etc) came up to me and said 'Guess what?!!' so I sad 'what?' and she said 'Im pregnant - isn't great! We are SOOO happy!!!!!'. I didn't know what to do, all I could do was put on this big fake smile and say 'Congratulations'. If you had shone a torch you could have seen straight through me. Then, my closest friend, asked me to go upstairs with her. She started crying saying that X getting pregnant was like a death to her, she felt that her friendship with X would die now. Amongst this, I am trying to keep myself together - and here I am, comforting HER!! She then started crying some more saying and X (another good mate of ours) is pregnant too and she will be at the party as well. So I was like ' What - Who?' and she said, 'yes, but it wasn't planned'. So that is supposed to make me feel better - because it wasn't planned?!!!!!!

I then started freaking out and went to get DH and told him we were leaving NOW. My friend came down and I told her I was leaving and she said she understood. Understood what?!! How much my heart is aching? I feel so humiliated that I found out the way I did, in front of everyone - I know everybody was watching me to see how I would react. I cant believe how cruel my so called friends have been to me. They have all known for days and they choose to tell me at a party in front of everyone. Why couldn't they have called me on the telephone and let me know. I spoke to one of the girls 3 times on the phone this afternoon and nothing was mentioned to me. If it had, I would have politely declined and been upset at home, would have gitten over it and everything would have been fine tomorrow.

I feel like such a fool that these are people that I trusted with all my thoughts and fears on my infertility. I asked one of them 'why?' 'Why tell me like this?' and she said that they felt that it was best not to wrap me in cotton wool! So, instead tell me in a way that would totally freak me out and embarrass me in front of everyone. How am I going to face everybody again, with them thinking how selfish I am by not wishing the girls luck and happiness and wallowing in my own problem. I don't know what to do, and what to think. All I know is that right now, I cant stop crying - I'm hurting so much. I don't know if I can face these people again after tonights palava.

Thanks for listening.

Purpleal


----------



## night nurse

Insensitive friends!  I truly elieve that people not going through what we are can even begin to be sensitive to our feelings.  When I first came on ff My signature and profile never mentioned that I had two children.  I wouldn't talk openly about that in the chat room either nowing that all the girls on here are desperately trying to have children.  Maybe I could be sensitive because I was going through the same myself.  Even so your friends or so called friends I would say have done an awful thing to you.  Its hard when you hear of anyone being pg or even seeing a pg lady let alone it being one of yr friends or family!

All i can say is that you are young and have got years ahead of you in yr quest to get yr baby and i am sure you will get there in the end.  I know that is of no consolation whatsoever and that you want one now etc but I just wanted to try and make you feel better.


Love NN xx


----------



## Billie

Purpleal

I really felt for you reading your post and am so sorry that you're going through this at a time when you need to be calm and stress-free.  It's hard to know what to say really and even harder to put down in writing.  I think we've all been through similar situations during our waiting, but when it's from close friends who you’ve opened up to, then it can't get any worse.  I firmly believe that unless you’re actually going through this or have been through it yourself, you really don’t realise what it’s like and what effect pregnancy news has on the other person.  

It’s obvious to us that a telephone call with the news is the best option, then we can hide and lick our wounds and pass on our congratulations in our own way and in our own time.  To others though, that’s probably not obvious and the need to let you know so that you don’t think you’re being protected or kept in the dark means that people don’t always get it right.  My in-laws burst into our house and blurted out their news with big smiles on their faces.  They had every right to be happy, as any of us would be, but at the time I felt it was insensitive and felt that they didn’t care about our feelings – we’d been trying for years and had recently lost our little boy and they had only just started trying.  I felt trapped in my own home passing out congratulations when all I wanted to do was scream, shout and cry – I was really angry about it and it took a while for me to calm down.  I’ve since found out that they were really chewed up about telling us and didn’t know when or how to do it.  They wanted to do it to our faces and not for someone else to tell us and because of how worried they were, it just came out.  They did not understand how we would feel because it’s not something that had ever happened to them.

I guess what I’m trying to say in my own long-winded way is that I’m sure your friends were not trying to deliberately hurt you and were trying to do this in a way that they thought was best.  Unfortunately, they got that very wrong and have upset you greatly.  Maybe the person wanted to tell you to your face and intended on doing so quite privately at the party, but because of her worry over this, she got it wrong and hurt you so badly.  I imagine she felt really bad about it afterwards and is worried about what’s she done now, her hormones will be getting the better of her and she’s probably as upset as you.  If I were you, I’d give her a ring and tell her that you’re pleased for her but that you were really upset at the way she chose to share her news – get it out of the way and then move on.  Please don’t let this eat away at you as it will do you no good at all.

Feel free to come on here and sound off to us at any time. Take care of yourself.

Much love Billie x


----------



## starr

aww Puprleal, i'm sorry that you feel so bad. I'm with Billie in that i don't think your friends set out deliberatley to upset or hurt you. People often say i know how you must feel but until you've walked for years in our shoes that's just not possible. 

I' with you on the tears today though. I've had an inkling that my sil is pregnant(i'm usually good at guessing) She's got 2 boys already 4 and 18mths, and i knew that she wanted a 3rd (greedy i know) so i wasn't surprised to get the call tonight. She's 14 weeks so has kept it a secret for ages. I'm pleased for her but i'm worried that when i get to march and go through all that treatment and get back on the emotional rollercoaster, i'm not sure how i'll deal with her. Does that make sense??

Keep your chin up honey. We're always here to help

Starr xxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Purpleal - there is nothing i can add to what NN,Billie & Starr have said - Though i must say - sometimes close friends really do hurt you more than anyone,

A good friend of mine didn't know how to tell me, so when i guessed ( during a work day in the office ) It made it even worse, I didn't want her to think i wasn't pleased but couldn't help myself from crying, i am sure she never will really forgive me for it though,

I think unless you have been on this rollercoster yourself people can never really understand although they try,

Sometimes when we are hurting we feel so alone and isolated, remember we are here for you whenever you need us,

Love to you and all my fellow IUI/IVF's 
Looby xxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Everyone!

    

Thank you NN, Billie, Starr and Louby all for your best wishes and posts. I had a good nights sleep and woke up this morning feeling better. I also rang my friend and wished her congratulations and we had a long chat I explained how I felt to her and she was fine and really glad that everything is now sorted out. I told her that I just needed a cry and that all the bad feelings have gone - and that she can rely on me for support and let me know if she needs anything. 

I was at the Bridge Centre on Sat for an open day and actually being in the place must have affected me more than I cared to realise.

Louby -   I tried so hard not to cry - but just couldnt help it! Wish God had blessed us with some kind of switch to control it! Like light, medium and heavy! Would be a perfect blackmail tool for DH. IF you dont buy me those shoes, Im going to flip the switch to heavy and Im not going to turn it off!

Billy -    you are right! You tend to assume that people must understand what you are going through. But they dont, unless they've been there before.

Starr -    The fact that your sil in pregnant wont be an issue for you - because you will be pg with your own after TX in March. 

Night Nurse -    DH says I am 26 going on 80. I think he is not being too complimentary! But I agree, age is on my side - but Im not the most patient of people! How is the swimming going?


Take Care, 

Purpleal

p.s I am going to stick an edited version of this message on chitter chatters (as I also posted the original message there too)


----------



## Candy

Real quickie as my bed is calling, sorry to hear of the tough time some of you are having, Billie hope you cold is getting better, love to our down reggers C xx


----------



## debbiea

Hey girls

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Purpleal, glad to hear you are feeling better. It is so difficult when we get put into these situations and hard for our friends to understand. Just hang in there for your holiday.

On day 6 of d/r and still not getting used to this sniffing business. 

I had better get back to work.

Love to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Purpleal - so pleased you've spoken to your friend and are feeling better.  I'm sure you'll be very supportive of her over the coming months and she will turn to you whenever she needs you.
Starr - I think closest family is hardest to bear in all of this as you can't avoid it like you can with others.  I'm definitely with Purpleal though and am sure you'll be joining your sil in March so keep your positive vibes going!
Louby - hearing in the office is awful as this has happened to me - it's such a slap in the face.  My DH said a while ago that we should all think about ourselves though and no one else, so if we need to cry we cry - this way we're not getting worked up and fretting.
Candy - hope you're okay and had a good night sleep.  Bet you're so tired at the minute!
NN - hope you're in bed resting and sleeping off your night shifts!
Debbiea - at least you have 6 days you don't have to do again!!  Not sure I would have managed the sniffing, just covered in bruises on my tummy instead!  

I've had 23 days of d/r now and my stims hopefully start after my scan on wednesday.  I'm still feeling really yucky with this virus but I don't want any antibiotics for obvious reasons.  I've been reluctantly taking paracetamols when I've had to, have a warm neck wrap on, have been dosing on vitamin C, gargling antiseptic mouthwash and still don't feel any better.  Does anyone have any ideas of what might help?  They'd be very gratefully received!!

 to all those not mentioned personally.

Love Billie x


----------



## murtle

I'm back.

Just been to home to visit my Dad and my sister for a few days. Eaten and drunk far too much. It did us good to get away for a few days. Felt really chilled out. My sister's baby is utterly gorgeous. I have totally fallen in love with her. She is now 18 months old and has a wicked personality. She is sooooo unbelievably cute. Of course I had to go through my usual routine when I got back. You know the one - intense jealousy followed by utter despair that I'm never going to be a mum but you'll be glad to hear I'm now in the positive phase where I'm determined to do everything I can to get pregnant.

New appointment is now Dec 15th. We could have gone earlier but There is a particular doctor I like to see. I find the other one a bit abrupt and sometimes a little rude. Seeing as I have 1001 questions to ask I thought it best to see the one I like best. So probably won't start in Jan as planned but it won't be too long now. DH is keen to get started again, I'm a little apprehensive, especially about the side effects of the drugs. I remember what a raving lunatic I was on iui drugs. He seems to think I wasn't too bad.

Will try to catch up with you all later on.

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi ladies

Murtle, nice to see you back and glad you have got an apointment b4 Christmas, hopefully means you will have some idea of timings etc for next year.  Sounds like you had a nice couple of days, hopefully it outweighed the upset when you got back, we are meant to be seeing our goddaughter this weekend in Somserset, but I finding it hard to be normal due to sickness (not moaning honest  ), so need to try and and find some way of putting it off.. not sure how yet or if I will just have to go and put my acting pants back on.... doesn't help that I have to be in central London for 6am on Monday taking a client live (although being a spoilt cow, DH might drive me as doesn't trust me on trains and tubes that early) anyway back to you and seemed to have gone off on a tangent.... glad you have the doctor you like, if you forget to ask anything try us, glad DH is all up for it, really hope its 1st time lucky for you.

Billie, thanks for asking after me, I don't envy you d/r that long, I had to do it for ages to, fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow that you can start stimming straight away.  Sorry to hear you are still feeling rotten, its hard when you don't want to take anything for it, I can't advise anything but to keep on taking those fluids.

Linz, how is the downregging you are very quiet ?

Louby any news with you, sorry I missed your call last night, I go to bed as soon as I get home at the moment.

DebbieA, not sure you ever get used to sniffng, but I hope its going ok apart from that and not many symptons

Love to Starr, NightNurse, Purpleal, Emma, MOrgan, have I missed anyone ?


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

A quick me post!

I posted my symptoms on ask a nurse as I was getting a bit worried about how long it was going on and whether it might affect my treatment.  The response I got back was that this might be my bodies way of telling me it doesn't like d/r and once I get some hormones in my system I might feel better.  Sounds mad, but that alone has made a big difference and I feel much happier!!!

Candy - sorry you're feeling yucky - I remember those symptoms well and look forward to feeling them again.  I definitely think you should find an excuse not to go though, as you need to rest and think about your little baby!

Hope everyone else is okay.  It's been very quiet on here lately.

Billie x


----------



## Candy

I think they are right Billie, having the stims really does change the way you feel,  fingers crossed that you start this week x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Billie, how did your scan go. Fingers crossed you start your stims soon. I think I start mine around Monday so we could be cycle buddies 

Candy, sorry to hear you're not feeling 100% I think you have to look after No1 at the moment and not worry about too much else.

Purpleal, glad to hear you spoke to your friend. Sometimes it just feels good to get things off your chest.

Welcome back Murtle 

I'm feeling pretty buggered atright now. Work has been really busy but starting to slow down. I am thinking of taking the next week sick leave while I start stims but not quite sure what and how to tell work!!!!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Love and  

Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

All was well this morning and I start my stims this evening along with a reduced dose of the d/r drug.  

Look forward to cycling with you Debbie - let me know how you get on on Monday.

Billie x


----------



## *looby*

Snap !!!!

I start stims tonight too     

Scared or what !!!

Will be back when i have stopped being a big wuss !!

Looby xxx


----------



## debbiea

Billie and Looby, very exciting for you both. Good luck with the stims - sending lots of positive thoughts for lots of nice healthy follies for both of you.

Love Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi Looby

How did the injections go?  Pleased there are a few of us going through this together as we can support one another.  

My injections went fine - hard to find an unbruised space now though so the next nine days will be interesting!!  I'm back for another scan on Monday to see how things are going.  When are you going back?

How much time are you taking around EC and ET have you decided?

Love and     to everyone
Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Its all go here, sorry haven't been around for a while, leaving work soon so just a quick catch up

Louby, glad to hear thinsg are moving forward how was the injection ? how much did you say you have been prescribed ?

Billie, how about your stimming, hopefully the effects will take on soon and you will feel heaps better, when is yur first scan ?

DebbieA, thanks sweetie, still not sure how to get out of this weekend, but working on it ... if we don't go, we will have to still go b4 Christmas and not many weekends left.

Linz, would love to hear how you are getting on.

Starr hope you are ok.

Emma any news ?

Love to those missed  Cx


----------



## Candy

Opps sorry I know when your scan is Billie, I just didn't read it properly !!! xx


----------



## *looby*

Billie- Luckily i have lots of flesh around my middle so plenty of places to choose from   
1st jab wasn't too bad - stung though - think that is because i am on a lot higher dose than before. 

Still the usual side effects though    

Scans booked for Mon, wed & Fri next week with EC probably 6th or 8th Not sure about et - will depend on how good the embies are - my clinic insist on 6 grade 1's to go for blastocyst. Fingers crossed.

Will try to take as much off as i can afterwards - i spend a lot of my working day travelling around and is generally quite stressful. Basically i am going to follow candy's good advice and hope for the same result.

What about you 

Debbie - Fingers crossed for Monday for you too   

Linzi - Are you okay honey ??   

Candy - Thanks for keeping an eye on us - means a lot to me as i am sure it does the others    


Love and   to NN, Purpleal, Starr & Murtle 
If i have forgotten anyone then please forgive me 

Looby  xxxx


----------



## Billie

Looby

Pleased all is well.  I'm feeling not too bad, although started to be sick last night which happened last time I was on Puregon.  I'm on a bigger dose as well!

My EC is scheduled for 6th Dec and ET for 8th Dec.  I'm off until at least the 13th but maybe for longer depending on how I feel.  I too will be following all of Candy's advice and have been following the Zita West tips for a while.

How is everyone else?  Getting ready to start Debbie?  Where are you NN, Purpleal, Starr, Murtle and everyone else?  Pleased all is going well for you Candy!

Billie xx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Just a quick post from me as i am going back to my bed 
- have spent most of the day either being sick or feeling sleepy - Oh well  

Billie - Hope you are okay sweetie  

NN Hope you have had a good weekend xx

Love to Candy, Murtle, Debbie, Linzi, Starr & Purpleal   have i forgotten anyone      if i have,

Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Awww Louby sorry to hear that, I guess you are on a very high dose, hopefully means your body is working overtime producing some gorgeous follies.

I adore this smily


----------



## murtle

Good afternoon ladies

I hope we are all having a restful and relaxing weekend. I'm dying to put my xmas tree up but DH keeps reminding me we're still in Nov. It's Dec 1st on Wed and my day off so maybe, just maybe......

Billie & Looby – hope the stmms are going well. Good luck with the scans next week.   I’m sure you’ll both have lots & lots of lovely juicy follies. I hope the sickness and headaches isn’t too bad for you both.

Candy - I love your new smiley   but don't you think it's time to update your profile with your exciting news. I seriously hope you are not overdoing it at work. You and bubs need plenty of rest. Try some ginger biscuits to help with the nausea or the wrist bands you get for seasickness are pretty good for morning sickness.

Debbie – good luck with the stimms next week. Maybe a dose of diarrhoea will get you a few days off work.  

Starr – Good luck for your appointment next week. I hope work is a bit nicer for you at the moment. 

Purpleal – I hope you’ve got over that dreadful incident with your insensitive friends. I’m sure they didn’t set out to deliberately upset you. I think they just don’t realise what you are going through and how news such as that can have a really bad effect on you. The pregnant friend is on cloud 9 at he moment and is probably oblivious to the fact that she’s upset you. I hope you can be happy for her. 

Nightnurse – I hope your diet is going a lot better than mine. I’m definitely on a yo-yo diet at the moment. As for the exercise, I really admire you for all that swimming.   My exercise regime only goes as far as paying for my gym membership. Haven’t actually set foot inside the place for 3 months now.

Angus – you’re quieter than me at the moment. I hope everything is ok with you. 

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Good evening everyone!

Well, It has been a very lazy weekend for me! Done nothing, and ventured out for a couple of hours this morning to Kingston. Learned my lesson, will not return there until at least February next year. It seemed as though the whole of South East England was there today! Very stressful indeed!

Murtle - We havent put up our tree either! We have a fibre optic tree, just plug it in and you have loads of pretty colours lighting up your room. It is the lazy mans tree! We will get around to buying a proper tree, and all the decorations to go with it, but we are always abroad in Dec, so dont know when that will be! 

Candy - I need to agree with Murtle on your signature! 25 days have passed since the test day on it - and with a   - You need to have it BIG and BOLD! I hope you are well and that sickness is not getting you too down!

Billie and Looby - Gee, having everything done at the same time! I hope that you both have BFP's   and have a wonderful Xmas! How are you finding the drugs? Had any major side effects?

DebbieA - How is your treatment going? I'm not too sure about sniffing either! Im worried I sniff it and then sneeze it straight out!! Can you inject instead of sniff?

Starr / Night Nurse - where are you? You have been awfully quiet. Hope you are ok.

Well, as for me, everything is hunky dory. I am off on hols   in 9 days and counting! Went to John Lewis and bought my bikini. Now all I need is some fake tan and a miracle! I havent been in the sun for about 13 years and my gym visits have helped a little, but not anywhere near enough! 

I start Provera (to induce af) on the 18th of Dec, which I have to take for 10 days. In a weird way, Im wishing my holiday away - I just want to get on with the ivf! Im hoping for a miracle.

To everyone and those I may have missed, big      to you all!

Take Care,

Purpleal


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Billie Hope you are feeling better.

Looby - you too, sorry you didn't get to meet us this weekend, i'm sure there will be more opportunities!

Purpleal not long now to yr hols, room for me in yr suitcase?

Murtle, diet has gone out the window and so has exercise right now, have too much going on to concentrate.

Well I have just returned from a weekend in London with my buddy claireabelle from iui girls!  Looby we had a good time thanks some very funny momnets claire had one in particular  

I have just had to clear my bedroom out as soon as we got back as having a carpet laid in  there tomorrow ready for our new bed (very expensive new bed) to arrive on tuesday!

I am off work this week too so some christmas shopping is in order starting tomorrow.

Good luck with the scan tomorrow looby, and hi to the rest of the gang, candy, starr, angus, debbiea!

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Thanks ladies for your support,

have been feeling pretty crap, 

Hopefully better tomorrow  

Happy Monday to you all,

Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

Billie - How did your scan go 

xxxx


----------



## Candy

Hey Billie, spill the beans ? Louby what about yours  ?

NN, your weekend sounded fun, have a lovely week off.

Purpleal and Murtle, I am just not ready to change my sig yet, I know I am on the lists, but thats diff, once I am well and truely past the stage I was b4, I will chnage it for sure, also those I care about (you guys) already know my news xxx

Purp, really jeaolous about your hols, what a fab time of year to go.  Make the most of it, you need some time to relax b4 you start.

Murtle, have fun Wednesday with that tree   funny you should mention those bands, I was going to get some Sunday, but I forgot, will have a look in the week, already eat ginger biscuits by the packet, maybe thats why I am sick lol

/waves to starr and co x


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Got a really bad head today so haven't been on before but couldn't wait any longer to catch up on all the news!

Murtle - this is my first headache of the stims and it's day 6 so not bad!!!  Can't believe you want to put your tree up already - I love Xmas usually but still don't put my tree up this early!
Purpleal - drugs are going fine and not much in the way of side effects to be honest.  D/r drugs had more effect on me I think.  If you ask DH though, he will disagree, as I was extremely psycho yesterday!!  Never mind, I have the injections so he must suffer in some way!  Where are you going on your hols?
NN - so pleased you've had a nice weekend.  I've been worried about you as you haven't been around much!
Looby and Debbie - how did your scans go?  Are you both feeling okay?
Candy - perfectly understand why you don't want to change your info - I think I would feel the same.  Take care of yourself and your precious cargo!

My scan went fine (ish) today.  Right ovary showed that the stims were working but no sign of that left ovary again!  They said that by the time the follies are like a bunch of grapes on Friday (next scan day) they will certainly find the left side then!  Ring for blood results tomorrow at 10am to see whether the drugs need altering.  Back twice on Friday at 8.30am and 12pm for bloods and scan and all being well EC on Monday. 

Take care girls.  Off to watch Natalie Appleton's departure on I'm a Celeb...!!!!

LoL Billie xxx


----------



## *looby*

Billie - Think i got the side effects for both of us   

My first scan went well -   15 Follies 

Next one wednesday,

Love to all - Will be back when my brain is not mushy   Guess that will be never then   

Looby xxxx


----------



## night nurse

hi girls a quick one from me as feeling  

Looby 15 follies WOW no wonder you feel like crap!  Good luck with the rest.

Billie - you too fingers crossed for ec and that yr left ovary appears with loads of follies.

Purpleal you still havn't said if you have room for me in yr suitcase!

i have to ring tomorrow for our Hiv results etc - don't want to!
We have had carpet laid in our bedroom today and the new luxuriously expensive bed is being delivered tomorrow!  Don't think that will cheer me up though.

Reason being girls is that I had my 6 monthly check up today with my consultant. Two yrs ago was diagnosed with a connective tissue disease  but they weren't sure which one.  Could be Lupus, Rheumatoid arthritis amongst others.  At the time I had a blood test that was specific for a disease called Scleroderma.  The consultant said it wasn't that and I was relieved.  Its otherwise known as systemic sclerosis.  Basically the connective tissue in yr body hardens up causing many problems with skin and internal organs and there is NO CURE!  So besides becoming permanently disabled there is also a risk of lung disease, heart problems, liver failure, kidney failure to name a few!

Anyway the consultant today said that my last lot of bloods showed some tissue hardening that put me pointing towards Scleroderma! He wouldn't have it two yrs ago and now LOOK!

So to say my mind has gone off ivf right now is putting it mildly, I guess I have bigger issues to worry about.  

Night everyone xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

New home...good luck ladies


----------



## Pilchardcat

New home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=18769.new#new


----------



## Candy

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04
Billie - Positive - 23 December 04 

*IVF Students *    

Looby Lou - Dreaded 2ww 
Angus - Dreaded 2ww 
Megan35 - Dreaded 2ww 

*IVF Recruits*  

EmmaO - Starts down regging 31st December
Sicknote - Starts 15th Jan
DebbieA - FET in the new year
Pupleal - Start provera on the 18th of Dec
Murtle - IVF in the new year
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
Feistyblue - Finding out if can egg share in the next few weeks 
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year 
Night Nurse - IVF in the new year
AussieMeg - IVF in the new year 
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while after operation

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## *looby*

NN  sending Huge     to you,

Lots of love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you NN, I am not really sure what to say apart from we are hear for you  

Louby how did you get on, I had my 8week scan today, posted my news on the positive thread so its not pushed down anyones throat.

Hope you guys are all ok and I hope I can catch up properly ater in the week Candy x


----------



## starr

Hellooooooo i'm still here!!!

Been a very busy week or 2 so not much time for the net!! We're also off on hol on Monday, and not back till 21st dec, so have had to do all the xmas shopping/wrappring vvvv early!!! Feel completely shopped out!!

NN so sorry about your news, hopefully the signs are wrong and you'll be in the clear. Where do you go from here?? More tests etc??

Billie and Looby hope the stims are going ok, you seem to have got there really fast...

Purp where are you off to on hols??  We're going to Sri Lanka for my best friends wedding... VVV excited  

Angus and Debbie are you getting on ok with the d/regging??

Candy will go and see your news in a bit. Don't worry about being cautious, it's your call. Have you told anyone alse yet... friends/relatives yet?? xxx

Sorry i'm not more upto date with you all.

Well we had our follow up app today. We didn't get to see the consultant who operated on mr which was a bit of a shame. However the usual doc is lovely and did his best. The upshot is that although we are going for ivf in March/April time we will go back to iui in jan for 2/3 cycles as our chances of it working are much improved now... 

Well i guess that makes me an iui girl turned ivf turned iui turned who knows   

I'll be back before i go 
Lots of love to you all
Starr xxxxxx

ps Candy i love this smiley too     and this one
xxxx


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

NN - sorry to hear that you're unwell.  Look after yourself.  Sending lots of love and   your way.
Candy - read your news on the BFP thread.  I can understand your mixed emotions and think it's only natural.  Although you're celebrating what you've got, you've every right to grieve for what you've lost or what might have been.  I think the idea of a guardian angel is lovely and he/she will bring you what you and DH have dreamed of real soon - you will always remember that and be grateful.
Looby - how's it going?  How was your scan yesterday?
Starr - good news on the early 2005 IUI.  Hopefully this means you won't be joining us for real later - I mean that in the nicest possible way!!
Debbie - How did your scan go on Monday?
Angus - How's the d/r going?  Are you on the long protocol like me?  

Hope everyone that I haven't mentioned personally is doing okay!
Love Billie x


----------



## morgan

Hello girlies
Just popping in to say hello, see how you're all doing.
NN - sorry to hear you;re not well  

Billie / Looby - hope the stimming is going ok and you are growing nice fat follies - not long until ec. Does this mean that you will have the 2ww over xmas?  

Angus and debbie - hope the d/regging is going ok for you.

starr - have a fantastic holiday and enjoy the wedding - what a great time to go on holiday! good to hear you've got lots of options for tx

I am just eating tomato and red lentil soup, which now always reminds me of my 2ww as I ate it all the time cos it was red!  

hello to everyone else and hope you're all well and happy
xxx morgan


----------



## Angus

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been round much.  I can barely keep my eyes open LOL

Candy - I can understand your feelings about your scan.  I think looking on it as guardian angel is lovely.

NN - Sorry to hear your news.  My friend has the same condition and has found lots of relief in a potassium free diet and hydro therapy.  IM if you want to know more   to you tho

Starr - Nice to have you back but lets hope we dont see you hear again coz that IUI works for you.  Have a lovely holiday xx

Debbie - hope the d/r is ok hun   My friend has just arrived in Sydney and informs me you are having a heatwave over there   Not that I'm jealous

Purpleal - Not long for you either now.  This is going to be a very tanned thread in the new year.  Apart from pale ole me  

Billie - Hows the stimming hun? Not too horrible I hope

Looby - hope you dont feel so sick now  

 to Murtle.  I'm going to try harder to keep up I promise!

Sorry if I've missed anything vital and   to anyone I've missed.

Big snogs
L xxx


----------



## Billie

Morgan - I don't think the 2WW will be over Christmas - just before I think but I don't know all the facts yet.  Is it 14 days after ET?  If so, it will be 22nd December so just before.  Any longer and then we might have to wait until after Boxing Day so definitely  .  I was laughing at the reminder of your treatment - I've got mine lined up to have as well!  You didn't eat that every day though did you?  Ideas of any other meals would be most helpful!  Pleased things are going well for you and please keep dropping in - it helps us all stay positive.
Angus - are you really tired from the d/r?  Are you on the long protocol and how long left before you start stimming?  The stimming is going okay really - after injections for this long, I'm kind of used to them!  DH isn't used to the temper though (not this bad anyway) - he phoned from work the other night and asked if it was safe to come home - he wondered if I was going to slam doors, scream like a banshee and hyperventilate.  Alright for them though isn't it - it's us who suffer!

Take care Love Billie xx


----------



## Angus

Billie,

Yep I'm on the long protocol.  I'm soooo tired.  Its a miracle if I stay awake during the day.  And I'm asleep on the train every night on the way home LOL.  God, I'm such a wuss!

Dh says hes divorcing me before my menopause if this is what is like.  OMG the rage.  The upside is I normally have a double seat to myself on the way home coz everyone is too scared to sit next to me as I glare at them all.

My MIL told me the other night that its harder on my dh than me coz he had to put up with my moods!!!!!!  I nearly ripped her vocal cords out! She wont do that again LOL

Morgan - if all goes to plan my 2ww will be over  Xmas -  should test New Years Eve - Nice!

L xxx


----------



## night nurse

Good evening girls,

Thanks angus I have pm'd you!  Its a rare disease and even rarer that you know someone with it too.  The future doesn't look good but I guess I have to live each day as it comes and not think about it.  I feel lucky enough to know my husband will look after me no matter what happens.

Thanks everyone else for yr thoughts.

Billie/looby good luck with ec around the corner.  Hope you are both feeling better.

Well it appears our HIV results were all ok and the clinic can fit us in on Jan 12th.  Shame it wasn't sooner as af due on Monday and wanted to start d/r this cycle but it'll soon come around!

Hi to starr, murtle, debbiea and purpleal. 

Bye for now 
NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Just a quickie,

Just back from Hozzie - 22 follies    
EC tuesday


Sending love &   to all,

Looby xxx

Ps going to works do tonight so will catch up again tomorrow xxx


----------



## Candy

Have a great time tonight Debs and stick to the water, you will need it with that many follies, fingers crossed for some beautites when they do the EC

Angus lovely to see you posting, you missed the most vital bit, an update on you !!!!


Cx


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie from me to say firstly, sorry to hear your news NightNurse - hope you get some proper answers soon.  

And also to lovely Looby Lou - congratulations on all those lovely follies!  
 for Tuesday.

Love to all.
Molly
x


----------



## murtle

Good afternoon ladies

Well, I’ve decked my halls and very festive it all looks. Am I the first on here to put my tree up – I certainly am on my street but I have an inkling that Angus may have beaten me to it. I seriously believed that this xmas I would have a baby or at least be pregnant but as that hasn’t gone to plan, we intend to make this xmas a very merry extra special one. Went on a xmas 'do' last night so am nursing a hangover today. We are about to set off for DHs parents for the weekend. It’s his mum’s birthday tomorrow so we thought we ought to make a bit of a fuss of her. 

Looby – well done on all those lovely follies.  Best of luck for Tuesday. Have a great time tonight.

Billie – how are you coming along? Hope you are ok. 

Purpleal - not long til your hols. Enjoy! 

Angus – good to hear from you. Don’t worry about keeping up , I gave up on that a few months ago. It’s impossible to keep up to date with everyone and hold down a full time job I’ve decided. I hope you MIL recovers from your tongue lashing. You sound very scary at the moment.  I remember those days well. My DH sympathises with yours.   Cheeky sod – they have it so easy so make the most of those mood swings!

Starr – I hope you have better success with the iui next year. Have a fabulous time on hols and enjoy the wedding. 

Debs – Hope you are enjoying the sunshine down under.  

NN – How awful for you.   I have come across a patient who has systemic sclerosis. Her symptoms aren’t progressing very fast but she does take a concoction of drugs including immunosuppressants. She manages to lead a normal life. Just take each day as it comes. Good news with the ivf though. Hopefully I should be starting at about the same time. We can obsess together.    

Have a great weekend everyone.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Billie

Hello

We've put our tree up as well Murtle and are like you we thought we'd have a baby or be pregnant.  Dh didn't want to put anything up at all but I've insisted we do something or we may as well just give up.  We've put our smaller conservatory tree up in the front room and some ornaments, but not as much as usual - we must be positive and look forward to what is to come!!  

Scan went really well and my EC is Tuesday too now so I'm joining you Looby.  Well done on all of the follies!!  They didn't tell me how many I had but there was one at 20, several at 18,17, 16 and 15 so there must have been quite a few.  The consultant said my bloods were really good as well, so roll on Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Love Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Billie, how fab aht you and Louby will be having EC on the same day, the same as Triciah and I did, lets hope its double good news at the end of your 2ww

Murtle u and Billie have got me wanting my dec's up and I am so not a Christmassy person, will ask him to get them down from the loft when hes home as he woudl kill me if I went up there !

Star not long till your hols, I am very jealous xxx

Molly thanks for keeping an eye on us 

Love to all Cx


----------



## starr

Hello Ladies

Dood luck with the ec and et this week guys. Let's ope there's lots to chiise from!!!!

This will prob be my last post for a bit as we get back on 21st, have to work 22nd and 23rd and out for work xmas party 23rd eve, so not much time so (deep breath.........)

Good luck  for downregging/stimming/egg collections and transfers/2 ww  and lots of love to anyone waiting to start.....

I hope to return to much happy news   and    xx

As for me, well this morning i fell from the top of my stairs to the bottom. No major damage apart from i think i might have broken my toe  ouch!!   . I've strapped it up and if it still feels this bad tommorow will go and see the docs. I'm going to look lovely on the beach  covered in bruises!!!

Looking forward to a lovely time but a bit stresses as still lots to do.... clean house/put up decs/ pack etc.

Will try and pop back on before i go bit if not   xxx

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay

have a great hols starr      - hope your toe feels better soon - ouch  

kimj x


----------



## alessandra

Hy, Girls. 

Today I had my ERPC and I wanted to share the experience with you before saying good bye. I feel like finishing a chapter. After a week of grieving and weeping almost incesantly, this is a closure. Paradoxically, the whole experience was a good, almost a "holy" one. I am happy to know that I can get pregnant. This is my first year in this journey and I got pg in the 4th attempt. I felt loved. By my dh, family, friends and even workmates. I am going through a highly spiritual experienced and I want to be a better person after this. This is an exercise of acceptance, of hope and of love. The old cliche about death and loss being part of life comes true. I feel alive and humane. I wanted to thank all of you for your support and thanks for all the pm you sent: Molly, Megan, Kimj, Mizz, Looby, Rachel THANKS. I am happy to have shared all this experience with you. I need now to be free from infertility (or fertility) thoughts and feelings for a while and I won't be logging in. In my inmediate plans, I'll go the Christmas market in Helsinski next we, then we'll go to New York for Christmas and then to Madrid for the New Year. We'll then go to Argentina for 45 days. Afterwards I don't know. If I get me period in the meantime, I'll do another IUI in Argentina. 

Dear girls, merry christmas and happy new year!!

Sorry for the me me me stuff here. I am not following the thread, but I wish you many babies in the future. 

Aless


----------



## *looby*

Evening all,

Billie - Glad everything went well - lovely to have you as a cycle buddie - Hope we can keep each other company over the next few weeks  

Candy - Better put that tree up soon - where will Santa put the prezzie's if not   

Starr - Hope you have a Lovely time - I too am very jealous xxxx Ouch !!! hope your toe is feeling better tomorrow xxx I don't test until Xmas eve - so bring some lovely Sunshine back with you please ( I might need it   )

As for me - I'm quite bloated and feeling uncomfortable - drinking lots of fluids to try and keep the OHSS at bay. Roll on Tuesday      

Hope you are all having a FAB weekend 
Love to Angus, Murtle and Night Nurse    

Molly - Lovely to see you - sending special Hugs your way  

Lots of love 
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

Aless,

Sorry my post clashed with yours 

Thankyou for sharing your thoughts with us, I fully understand your need to have closure and take a break for a while.

Even though you wont be logging on, please be aware that we will always count you as one of our Fertility Friends and hope that all your dreams come true,

Sending much love as you are a very special person,

Looby xx


----------



## night nurse

just popped in to say 

 to you looby and billie on yr ec's on tuesday!


Love NN xx


----------



## Candy

Guys I have pointed the positive thread and IUi girlies here to read Aless's news, I really hope its temporary and that 2005 brings happiness for her.

We love you Aless xxx


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Haven't been on here for over a week and there is so much to catch up on.

Firstly, NN, I hope you are OK. So sorry to hear your news - my thoughts are with you. I hope you get the answers you need and soon. 

And Aless, so sorry to hear your news.  

Billie and Looby Lou,  with the EC on Tuesday. Keep those fluids up!! I've got a blood test and scan tomorrow morning and it looks like EC will be Friday. So after threats of OHSS last time I am drinking a heap of water.

DH took me away for a week to relax and it was fantastic. Spent a lot of time reading and walking. And we had heaps of sun too which was great. Angus, your friend will be shocked with the weather. We had 40 degrees the other day. That was unbearable!

Candy, hope you are well. Have you found those xmas decs yet! We are going to NZ in 10 days so won't be able to get my tree this year. Dh is very happy about that!

Starr, have a fab holiday!

Love to Murtle, Molly, Purpleal, Kim and everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## Billie

Just a quick post from me as we're off to a wedding and I mightn't get the chance to post before Tuesday.

I'm with you looby on the bloated and uncomfortable - it only goes to prove it's working though so we're staying positive!

Have a lovely holiday Starr!!!  I'm so jealous.

What a lovely post Aless.  Enjoy your time away and here's hoping that early 2005 brings you all you've dreamed of.

I look forward to catching up on your news later in the week Debbie for the imminent EC.  Take care in the meantime.

Candy - do not get those decs yourself!  Look after yourself and that precious little cargo.

NN and Murtle - hope you're keeping well.

If I've missed anyone, so sorry but love to you all.

Must dash as leaving at 11am.

Billie xxx


----------



## Candy

Good Luck Louby & Billie for tommorow, praying yuo get lots of good quality embies, its exciting getting your phone call with how many you have ... go Girls !!! 

      

Billie, hope you enjoyed the wedding, I put my decs up yesterday, I don't have a loot as I am not a christmassy person, but I am now surrounded in memories of my mums parents, my nan had knitted a nativity set, which I have by the fire place when she died my mum gave me my nans set and when my grandad passed, I chose to have his fibre optic mini tree .... just need to find some Christmassy things to remind me of my other grandparents, want them all to share this CHristmas with us.

Debbie, hope everything goe sto plan for Friday xx


----------



## debbiea

Had a scan this morning and have about 15 nice follies 

Only about 11 - 12mms though so it looks like ec will now be Monday. I fly to NZ on Wednesday so it is cutting it very fine but at least I get a shot before I go. I was going to go to blastocyst stage but won't be able to do that now. Hopefully I will be OK flying on the same day as et.

Billie and Looby, thinking of you and hope youe ec's go well today - lots of nice follies for et.

Candy, it sounds like you are surrounded by lots of nice memories.



Debbie


----------



## Candy

Wow Debbie that is cutting it short, I am sure you will be fine on the plane, its not like you can do anything strenous, can you get a seat with more leg room if you phone up ? maybe you could put your feet up on your bag just to keep the blood flow moving.  Although I believe me lying down helped with my positive result, if you are not having blasts I didn't either.... they take 5 days to reach that stage then about 2 days to embed, so really the day after ET they are just moving around and dividing so as long as you don't jump around, they stand just as good a chance at implanting, really hope you gets ome good news while back in NZ... they reckon warm weather helps no end, will it be warm in te part of NZ you will be at ?

Thinking of you both Billy & Louby, hope you are both not too sore and the OHSS doesn't flare up Louby.


----------



## MollyW

Just called in to say good luck to Looby Lou & Billie for EC today...
Hope you both get a great gift in your 
Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Thankyou ladies for all your good wishes,

Just a quick note to say - They collected 20 eggs from 19 follies - I go back tomorrow to have my E2 levels checked - if they have come down i can have et at the end of the week, if not i will have to freeze them all

FINGERS CROSSED 

Love to you all - with special hugs to Billie - Hope all went well today 

Looby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billie

Hello Billie's DH here

She's very groggy at the moment, they collected 11 eggs and ET is on Thursday at noon providing everything goes according to plan tomorrow.

She's just getting into the swing of giving me orders from her bed, I think I'll have to get her a little bell.

Ben


----------



## *looby*

Ben, 

Please send Billie our love and tell her we will be thinking of you both on Thursday,

Lots of love 
Looby xx


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Call from the hospital this morning with very good news - 7 embryos all of good quality and doing what they should be.  ET tomorrow.  Thanks for all your good wishes.  I feel better today but slept yesterday away - I had to have more drugs injected so DH tells me as I was wincing with pain!

I really hope that your bloods are okay today Looby and that ET can go ahead before the end of the week.  I was impressed at the number of eggs you got.  Hope you're feeling okay and taking care of yourself.

Good luck for Monday Debbie and hoping that all goes well.  Your break in NZ will do you the world of good I'm sure.

Love to all not mentioned above - Candy, Murtle, NN, Starr, Kimj, Molly, Angus and anyone else I've missed - thank you so much for all of your good wishes during my cycle!
Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Billie, thats great news to have 7 well done !!! 

I had 5 out of 9 lets hope by tommorow they have some real beauties to choose from and you might even get a few to freeze xxx Thanks to ben for letting us know how you were yesterday.  I winced allot and said ouch etc, but I don't remember and I think the reason I was hit so hard like you, was they also gave me more as I started coming round more, must have been hard for our DH's to watch us !!!

Good luck Monday Debbie, not long now

Hope Linzi is doing ok ?

Debs, you have done amazing to have 20 eggs no wonder you were bloated, just seen your text about how many fertilised, but I won't let on till you post, well done.

Ben, get used to running around after Billie as after ET she will need lots of support

Lots of love to all Candy x


----------



## morgan

Blimey girls - what a lot of eggs / embies!  Fantastically well done Billie and Looby!  You should have some to freeze too.

Hope et is ok for you 2 - it will be a breeze after ec.  Looby - hope the E2 levels are good to go.

Debbie - good luck with yours next week and hope you are ok - at least you will have to be sitting down relaxing in the flight.  Try and ask for a wing seat at least so you get more leg room.  Pity you can't have the blastocyts like you wanted, but 2 day embies worked for me as well as Candy.

Good luck to the rest of you girlies.  Can't remember what stages you are all at but am thinking of you    
xxx morgan


----------



## night nurse

hello girls,

Firstly congrats to Looby, billie and debbie on some amazing eggs and I am wishing all the best for yr Egg collections this week.  Debs, Whtas an E2 test??

Thanks angus for yr pm on my disease thing!

You all have me scared now - whats this about more drugs as you wake from anasthetic?  Am beginning to dread the thought of this now!  a natural is out of the question as got af yesterday    Mind you its very light will be finished tonight I think very unsual!

Does anyone know how long the drugs stay in yr system.  I have just found out my ptassium levels are high and I was wondering if my iui drugs caused this or not?  All I know is its dangerous to have a high potassium as it can cause a heart attack!  So yet more problems with my health! UNBELIEVABLE!

Hello to everyone else, I'm off to the wards works do tonight!

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

 Candy for the moderator post - Will we all have to     

Billie excellent News on the Embies - Good Luck for tomorrow  xxx

Angus - Where are you  

My brain is still mushy so will just tell you my news and leave you all in peace - off our 20 eggs - 14 Fertilized but 4 were a bit slow ( a bit like me   ) So we have 10 good ones - Also my E2  levels are coming down so as long as i keep up the fluids i should be okay for ET - Either Fri Morning or Sunday, Fingers crossed

Love to all 
Looby xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

YAY Looby - well done on all those eggs   pleased to hear your levels are going down and might get to ET in a few days....keep those fluids going in!!! 

take care sweetie

kimj
ps  not posting much just at the mo, but I'm here keeping an eye on you


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Just a quick post cause am going to hit the sack shortly.

Had another scan and bloods this morning and oestrogen is through the roof again. So it looks like I might still have ec on Monday but will have to wait until I get back from NZ before I have et. I guess it is one stage further than I got last time so I am tyring to stay positive. More bloods tomorrow so I just hope it hasn't gone much higher.

Billie and Looby - thinking of you both - well done on all the eggs.

Love to everyone else.

Debbie


----------



## *looby*

Thanks Kim 

       

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

PS Picture added in gallery 

Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Debbie, really hope those levels stay down, Billie if the embies are going back tommorow, good luck ... Louby good luck getting to blast stage.

NightNurse, I never felt a thing during my egg collection and I wasn't put tosleep just sedated .... your body can't help but make ooouccchhh noises and wincing when you are awake, but you feel you nothing or nothing that you remember, I promise you, Billie didn't remember either its just her DH told her.  We had a anethastist (can't spell that) in with me throughout the whole treatment to adjus drugs accordingly.  Unlike Morgan the only thing I felt was them going back in ET, but I am a wuss.
Please don't worry xxx


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you today Billie, hope Ben will pop on to update us.


----------



## Billie

Hello 

Ben here, Billie had her ET yesterday at noon and two 4 cell embryos were put back in, the procedure went well and the consultant seemed pleased.

She's getting used to just lying in bed for a few days, which is hard for her because she likes clearing up after me, but I will look after her and she'll stay there for a bit longer.

She would like to pass on her best regards and also thank everyone for their best wishes.

I'm sure she will be back on the site to update everyone very soon.

cheers

Ben


----------



## Candy

Great thanks for letting us know Ben, if you check back in at any stage, please make sure she DOES rest & eats warming easy to digest foods like red pepper/tomato soup and some chunky granary bread.

Wishing you both every luck in the world for this hard 2ww.

Just heard from IUI thread that Angus has her EC on MOnday - Good luck sweetie


----------



## Angus

Afternoon Ladies

Billie - glad ET went ok hun - good luck   with your 2ww.  Hope it flies by and you get that  

Debbie - Hows your cycle going?

Blimey Candy, I only found out myself this morning!   This is why they've made you Mod isnt it   Congrats by the way.  As if they could have chosen anyone else!

Must dash as I'm off to dh's Xmas do in some posh hotel.  I'll get a piccie done tonight and stick it on the gallery (or ask Candy very nicely   )

Have a good one everyone

Big Snogs xx


----------



## Candy

Looking forward to lots of drunk piccies... oh no you can't drink (much) have a great time tonght, I volunteered lol wasn't head hunted  someone needs to keep you guys under control xxx


----------



## MollyW

Congrats on ET Billie - keep those feet up! 

Looby Lou!  Hope ET went okay today - or are you going on Sunday?  Anyway, fingers & toes crossed for you... 

...and Angus.  Way to go... good luck for EC!! 

Love to all
Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Well thats it -   and decs all up 
and ET tomorrow at 9am - after that its feet up and just ringing my little bell   
Testing Xmas Eve  

Billie Glad all went well -     
when do you test 

Angus - Will be thinking of you on monday - then you can come and join me on this horrid wait   

Molly - Love you lots xxx

   to all 
Looby xxxx

Probably wont be back on until next week - unless i can get on from my works Laptop   xx


----------



## night nurse

Good luck Angus and Looby for yr impending egg collections will be thinking of you both!

Good luck billie on yr 2ww hope its a BFP!

Hi to everyone else1

Love NNxx


----------



## Candy

Be thinking of you Sunday Louby   Opps I meant today ....


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Just a quickie - managed to rise from bed for 5 mins to look at posts.  Thanks so much for all the good wishes - it really helps!

Looby - hope ET was straight forward this morning and that you are resting now and being waited on!  

Good luck for Monday Debbie and Angus.  Debbie have a lovely trip to NZ too.

Thanks for keeping up with my progress Candy, NN and Molly.  Hope you are all keeping well and taking care of yourselves.

Love to anyone I've missed.
I'll be back in a couple of days!
Billie xx


----------



## debbiea

Good luck for tomorrow Angus.

Billie and Looby, hope you are both keeping well. 

Looby, I hope you are giving that little bell a good workout.

Have to be at the hospital at 6.30 tomorrow morning so am having a very early night.

Thinking of you all.

Love Debbie

xxxx


----------



## *looby*

Angus & Debbie - Hope all went well today    

Billie - Nice to have you back with us xx

As for me - Rockie & Bullwinkle back on board and hoping they decide to stay    

Thanks for all your support ladies 
Lots of love to all 
Looby xxxx


----------



## Billie

Nice to have you back Looby with extra cargo now! I like the names!!  Are you feeling okay?  Did ET go well and did you get to see and choose the embies?

Angus and Debbie - thinking of you both today.  Hope all went well.

Candy - hope you're feeling okay.  I read on the other thread that you've been getting migraines - nothing worse.  Anyway, hope they're going away.

Hi and loads of love to everyone else (NN, Murtle, Morgan, Molly, Kimj et al)
Love Billie x


----------



## Candy

Hey Billie, don't be worrying about me, I wish I could do something to guarantee both of your positive results, how are you feeling Billie, Louby I forgot to ask if your ET hurt and yours Billie ?

Debbie hope all went ok this morning


----------



## Billie

Candy

Hope you're okay though. My ET didn't really hurt it was quite straight forward.  What was yours like?

Billie x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Had ec yesterday. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but very dozy yesterday afternoon. Took awhile to get into work today 

23 eggs, 19 of which have fertilised today so very happy with that. Have to hold et off until I get back from NZ in January as oestrogen levels too high. Still very bloated and sore but hopefully that will pass soon.

Angus, hope your ec went well.

I'm off to NZ tomorrow so I will try and visit here when I can.

If I don't get a chance - MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone. I hope all of your dreams for 2005 come true and you all get loads of  

               

Lots of love

Debbie


----------



## Billie

Debbie

You must be so happy with the number collected but more so with the number fertilised - brilliant news.  Hope the soreness and being bloated goes soon.

Have a lovely Christmas and New Year yourself and hope you too get all you wish for in 2005.

LoL Billie xx


----------



## Angus

Hello Ladies

Billie - Hows the 2ww hun?  Not too horrendous I hope  

Debbie - Wow! 19!! Thats fantastic news.  Not suprised you are so sore.  At least you will be feeling better in Jan for ET.

Not good news for me I'm afraid.  I had 12 follies but only 7 eggs.  Out of those 1 did not survive the ICSI and 3 failed to fertilize.  I'm assuming I have poor egg quality but I wont stress till my follow up appointment when they confirm (LOL - yeah right!)

Had a lovely time at the Xmas party on Friday.  It must be the first social event I've been sober at for years.  I'll sort out a photo for the gallery later.

Off for my lunch - I've been permanently hungary since EC  

L xx


----------



## morgan

Hello all
Angus - does that mean that 3 did fertilise?  If so, that's still great news - only takes one of those puppies.  Fingers crossed for you babe.  

Debbie - well done on your eggs and embies!  I'm assuming they are freezing them for you until you get back - have a great trip.

Looby and Billie - hope the 2ww passes quickly and worry-free (yeah right) for you.  Hope you're taking it very easy and getting pampered.  Don't forget to do lots of positive visualisation to encourage those embies to get tucked in nice and snug and growing well.

Hello to everyone else and good luck with d/regging and stimming and for those waiting for appts.

 Morgan


----------



## Candy

Linz  , you haven't got poor quality eggs, it really depends on the amount of drugs they pump you with, yours like my clinic must have been extra conservative, we had 9 eggs and only 5 fertilised, we were told many were immature, with ICSI, you always have to expect some won't make it after all they are having a needle shoved in them and not always the strongest sperm is chosen as they can't really be 100% sure its the best ... I think that you have 3 fertilised is great, means they can choose the best two, we ended up with 4 to choose from, so not far different from you and couldn't have wishd for a better result.

It is upsetting when you hear how well other people have responded, but its not so much they they have responded so well, but over responded and are like big whales  just joking girls... but its like with IUI you just can't compare cycles.

Linz, I really hope that you go on to have a positive result, please don't give up or worry too much xx  

Debbie, sorry to hear you can't go ahead with ET at this stage, least you can hopefully make teh most of your trip, without feeling guilty about not lying down, well done on the harvest, hopefully you will have some beautities when they defrost them.

Billie, ignore me I must be a wimp x

Love to all in the 2ww


----------



## Billie

Angus I just want to echo what the others have said.  Don't stress about it as it only takes one remember.  Candy is right that you can't compare cycles and that you need to remain positive   .  Get loads of rest and recover for the ET and then loads more rest after that.  

The 2WW hasn't been too bad so far - usual stresses about every pain and twinge, not wanting to build your hopes up too much but being really positive at the same time - you know how it is the rollercoaster we're all on!  Today I'm having a weepy day but I'll pull myself together later I'm sure.  

Nice to hear from you Morgan and thanks for your kind thoughts.  I'm resting, visualising and being spoiled by DH thanks!  Hope you are too though!

Billie xx


----------



## night nurse

hello all you ivf'ers!

 greetings to you all , heres hoping some of you will get those special xmas presents christmas day!

No news from me apart from the fact i've lost 5lb in weight in a week   (not that i need to lose much anyway - only another 8 lb to go) It was my works do the other night an I couldn't get into my favourite outfit that I had bought for my wedding night hence the diet.  Been going to the gym most days and its certainly helped!

Angus - hope you have some spectacular eggs left that will give you the joy you deserve!

Debbie enjoy new zealand, wish it were me instead of being stuck on a stuffy ward here in England 

There was a newborn baby girl at the docs today and she was crying, part of me wanted to snatch her    and the other half of me wanted her mum to take her out before I began to cry!  I've never felt this way towards babies before i've always been drawn to them like a magnet!  Anyone else get like this??

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Nice to be back to Annoy you all again   

   NN    
More room for all those Quality Street    

Excelent news Debbie - Hope you and Dh have a wonderful holiday  

Angus    

Candy - Et was uncomfortable but not really painful - Glad all went well today    

Love to All

   
Looby xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there girls. 

Just popping in as I won't really start IVF until January 15 but for Linz jsut wanted to say when I went through IVF last time I had 10 eggs and only 2 survived fertilisation and I got pg with a bub. So usual thing 1 egg and 1 sperm is all it takes with IVF and you have 2 in there. One of the things is that if you are a slow responder to the drugs very few are actually mature eggs not bad quality eggs because they can take them out of 11mmm follicles.

Big hi to everyone else and you will probably see me around a bit more as I get ready for the new cycle

Merry Christmas to everyone
Megan


----------



## murtle

Good Morning ladies

Unfortunately today’s appointment was cancelled on Monday. That’s the 4th time now. I think I’m doomed never to have this review. Clinic keeps wanting us to see their other doctor but I find her too abrupt. She doesn’t listen to what I have to say and even barged in the middle of my last iui, leaving the door wide open for all to see me with my legs up in the air. My Dh was furious with her. I’m also very emotional and ultra sensitive at the moment so I think it is best that I wait. However, the clinic were unable to say when the nice Dr will be available so it doesn’t look like I will be starting ivf in the near future. 

Sorry not to keep up with you all lately but there is an awful lot going on in my life at the moment. One of my best friends died in October from cancer and I still cry every day for him. He was only 39. Another dear friend (my surrogate grandmother) who also has cancer had an emergency op at the weekend. She's been handling her cancer really well but has had a lot of complications lately. There have also been a few major rows within the family, mainly on DHs side but my sister is also playing up at the moment. She’s a drama queen with the emphasis on drama. Just getting me down a bit at the moment. 

On a lighter note I break up from work on Saturday and don’t go back until 6th Jan. Oh the beauty of being self-employed. I am going to indulge myself in lots of pampering, soppy afternoon films, and maybe a chocolate or two, or three, or 20!

Wow, so many eggs have been collected lately. Well done to all you ladies. I hope you are all taking it easy and not too sore from all that prodding and poking.

Will have more time to gossip next week.

Lots of luv’n’hugs’sloppy wet kisses

Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Murtle - we have missed you  

Sending lots of Hugs and hoping they share some of what you are going through right now,
Enjoy the pampering and Chocs - I will help out if you like  

Lots of love
Looby xxx


----------



## Billie

Morning ladies

Murtle -     lots of hugs for you as you sound like you need them.  So sorry that things aren't too good at the moment.  I really hope that you get to see the nice doctor soon and go on to fulfil your dreams.
Angus - any more news?  I've been thinking about you lots and praying that all goes well.
Looby - how are you doing 2WW buddy?  Are you being pampered?
Merry Christmas Megan - hope it's nice and restful ready for the start of treatment on 15th Jan. 
NN - wow 5lbs is brilliant.  Not sure I could do that with the chocolate I stuff!!  I think we all have days when we feel the way you did in the doctors, it's only natural and nothing anyone can do or say will help at the time - on a different day you probably would have felt differently about the same situation.  I suspect it's those baffling things called hormones!!
Candy - nice to hear your good news on the scan!
Morgan - take care of yourself and don't do too much on the run up to Christmas!!

Love to all
Billie xx


----------



## encore

hi girls, thought i'd give a quick update though there are lots of new names here.  hi to all the oldies - candy, myrtle etc...

my ec was tues.  8 eggs 5 were mature, & 5 fertilised using icsi.  one didnt make it but i have 4 chugging along.  et either tomorrow or saturday, they havent decided yet.  said to dh thismorning isnt it wierd that we havent   for a month (i can't bear it once i start taking the drugs...) and yet we have 4 embryo's on the go - closer to being pg than we've ever been!  wierd.

megan - are you in oz at the moment?

m


----------



## Candy

Morning all

Megan35, lovely of you to pop by and update us, feel free to stick around, I guess that means you are going for blasts or as close as ? same as Louby Lou, she was told the success rate was 66% I think (is that right Loub) over double normal IVF so fingers crossed, although I guess you can't take anything for granted, but hoping you both get that positive.

NN, thats great news well done, sound slike there will be nothing left of you soon ! I can't stop eating and its not like I have a reason, they say you only need to eat the rquivilent calory intake of a glass of milk, in terms of milk, I eat a cows worth aday then lol

Billie tell us about you, everything crossed.

Debbie how are you feeling ?

Angus how about you, how are you feeling ?


----------



## Candy

Hi Murtle

You will have that review, but it must be so frustrating, its important you see the doctor you click with as this is a big step, really hope you get another date through soon.

Please don't apologise for not being round, my heart goes out to you, ater reading your news, I am so sorry, Christmas is one of the hardest time sto loose something and I exepct you will be raw for sometime as October was not far away, I know its hard, but he loved you and wouldn't want you to be sad, try and think of him havinga  drink with you at Christmas, although he will be up there in the sunshine, whilst Christmas is not renound for the warmest weather down here.

I hope your surrogate grandmother is making a full recovery, again this cold weather doesn'ta id recovery, but having support from people like you does, she sounds so brave, I do hope you can be brave to, she sin the best possible hands and I really have everything crossed.

As for family, I know yuo have always hada  rough trott, hoping your uck will change in 2005, all my love Candyxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Ladies - AF arrived this morning so will be joining you soon - we are seeing the ivf doc on tuesday for a first consulation. 

Luv,
Mizz Gizz. xx


----------



## night nurse

Morning girls,

Welcome mizz, seems more and more of us iui girls are getting here  

Candy - hello you are eating for two now hun so a cow or two is allowed!

Murtle -     you are going through a rough time right now arn't you? Take care and try and enjoy christmas as best you can.

Megan35, great news on the eggs, fingers crossed for you all goes well with et!

Billie and Looby - How are you coping with yr 2ww, I'm waiting for some BFP's!

Angus - Hows things with you hun, whats happening with yr eggies hope you have some good ones to transfer.

Aussiemeg - we will be cycle buddies no doubt!

Well girls it appears for me that I am now losing weight naturally    It seems yesterday I started with the diarrhoea followed by one episode of vomitting.  I then felt better but drained of all energy.  I thought today that I would be feeling better however no, my back is killing me, I feel dizzy and now feel a little sick again!  I have obviously caught a bug from work or I have tried those new yoghurt drinks with probiotics with supposedly friendly bacteria, maybe my body doesn't find them so freindly.  Anyway I am hoping to feel better soon as don't want to be bad for xmas.

Bye for now everyone 

NN xx


----------



## Candy

Welcome Mizz, sorry its come to this, but hope the appointment goes well.

Hope Billie, Louby & Linz are relaxing and keeping those precious embies warm.

Nightnurse, hoping you feel better soon, those bugs really take it all out of you (((hugs)))

Good luck Megan

Love to all


----------



## encore

Night nurse, think there is something going around. i've had something similar.  no vomiting though but felt really average for a couple of days & hardly ate anything.  lasted about 3 days.

et was thismorning.  out of the 4, 1 was still 2 cell, and the other was 3 but looking dodgy.  remaining two were powering along at 8 cells and were beginning to 'compact' which is apparently what they do on their way to being blasts.  the embryologist was really pleased with them.  we had a look at them on the monitor before they were put back which was amazing.  all not over for the other two though, they will see how they look tomorrow to see if they will freeze them.  all i wanted for this cycle was for 2 top grade to be put back and thats what i've got so now i guess its just a numbers game hopefully i'll be in that 60-ish %.

god that cyclogest is playing havoc with me though. has anyone else had.....ahem....issues?


----------



## night nurse

hi megan, glad yr et went well and you have two great follies on board the prognosis sounds good.

Thats four of you on the 2ww then heres hoping everyone of you gets lucky first time!  

Love NNxx


----------



## Candy

Congrats on your two beauties Megan, fingers crossed you are within that 60% brackett... luckily at my clinic we only took cycogest for 2weeks.

Hope our other 2ww'ers are doing ok;

Linz
Billie
Louby

Candyx


----------



## *looby*

I HATE THIS 2WW    

4 Days after today - and they feel like they are gonna be the longest 4 days of my life !!!!!

Rant over 

Megan - Great News - Hope you are taking it easy 

NN - Hope you are feeling better soon - sending special    to scare off your bug  

Billie - How you doing 

Linz  

And Candy - what can i say - Thankyou xxx

Love to Murtle & Mizz

Byeeeee
Looby xxxx


----------



## Candy

The 2ww, was truely the worst thing about IVF and we thought IUI wait was bad !!!

You can get through this though girls and you have to try and stay positive, I know I didn't and it led me to depths of depression, so am trying to get you guys to focus, after all I got it wrong !

Some people have no symptons, when I was pregnant 1st time round, I had no idea, despite trying and normally pee testing every month, I just was so sure I wasn't as had not one sympton.... this time, I was in pain, af was coming I was sure and it didn't, u can't trust your own minds... we analise every sympton and every missing one.... with all my heart I hope each and everyone of you get the news you deserve, Cx


----------



## Candy

Louby the Pee stick Police are watching


----------



## murtle

Morning all

Yippeeeeeee! I'm off work for 2 weeks.   Can hardly contain my excitement. Went on 2 Xmas parties over the weekend so I'm suffering a it today.  To help me recover I plan to spend the afternoon in the bath with a stack of trashy magazines and a packet of jaffa cakes.

Great news Megan, those embies sound fab.   Make sure you get lots of pampering this xmas. I'm sure your 2ww will fly by.

Looby and Billie- not long to go now. Hope you are both relaxing and taking it easy.    

Angus - sorry sweetie, I seemed to have lost track of you. How are you doing? I hope this 2ww is driving you too demented. 

NN - I hope you are feeling better. 

Welcome MIzz. Good luck with your consultation tomorrow. 

lots of love to Candy.  Hope you are swell Honey.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Juli

Helloew can i join you all.we have found out that we've got a BFN today on our 6th iui so we're seeing the consultant tonight to arrange our ivf..He says we can start down regging in the last week of January...Help..i don't understand any of the jargon..think i have a lot to learn..and was hoping maybe someof you would help me out.
Will let you know what happens at my consultation tonight.
Hope you are all well and looking forward to Crimbo!!
Hugs
Ju


----------



## Candy

Welcome Sicknote, I am hoping that IVF is the way forwrad for you, good luck tonight.

This site has a good article on IVF that is worth a read, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/ most people do the long proptocol, although Louby Lou just did the short which means you don't down reg as such.

We have lost of experts here now  if you need any advise.

Good luck


----------



## EMMA O

Hello everyone

I haven't posted here for ages because its seems to have taken us months to get the go ahead on our 1st ICSI egg donor cycle.  At last, i start d/****** on 31st December, can't wait to get started.

Wishing everyone loads of  

Em xxxxx


----------



## encore

2ww is sending me stir crazy......just so you all know.....


----------



## Candy

Hi Emma, nice to hear from you, glad things are moving on for you hoping 2005 brings you and yuor recipient much happiness.

Crap isn' it Megan, nothing anyone can say or do can help, its hell !!


----------



## Candy

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04
Billie - Positive - 23 December 04 

*IVF Students *    

Looby Lou - Dreaded 2ww 
Angus - Dreaded 2ww 
Megan35 - Dreaded 2ww 

*IVF Recruits*  

EmmaO - Starts down regging 31st December
Sicknote - Starts 15th Jan
DebbieA - FET in the new year
Pupleal - Start provera on the 18th of Dec
Murtle - IVF in the new year
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
Feistyblue - Finding out if can egg share in the next few weeks 
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year 
Night Nurse - IVF in the new year
AussieMeg - IVF in the new year 
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while after operation

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## Candy

Murtle forgot about you and teh jaffa cakes  , have a great break from work xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - met my friend for lunch - who gave me the low-down on what happens step-by-step with IVF. Though thanks for that link Candy - have printed it off to read on the train later. Thanks to you to Angus for the advice on what to expect. 

I admit to being a little nervous about tomorrow - thoug is only the intital consultation of course!  At the same time I can't wait to get started.... 

Hi to everyone - especially murtle - sorry to hear you've been having a bad time hun. 

Sorry about your bfn sicknote and good luck for tonight - I'm hot on your heels!

Laters ladies,

Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angus

Hello Ladies

Sorry I havent posted but I've been on my sofa like a good girl.  I had 2 grade 1 embies put back after all that stressing.  However I am now convinced its all over as I've had af cramps and lower back ache since Saturday.  Unfortunately far too early for implantation but too late for et pains. AARRRGGGGHHHH   Oooh and some pinky stuff (sorry - hope you arent eating your tea)

Luckily my appetite has not suffered and I've munched my way through most of our Xmas goodies   Although I could still fit in some jaffa cakes  

Sorry no personals but my teeny brain cant cope at the mo.

Hope you are all doing well and those on your 2wws are being positive  

Laters
L xx


----------



## Candy

Hiya LInz, glad you are resting, don't read to much into those symptons, I had awful back ache and period pains and I got a positive, so fingers crossed for you, as for the spotting its too early to be AF so is a great sign, its either implantation spotting, as your might have super fast embies that have already started to embed, or its just where they damaged you slightly working its way slowily out of your body.

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## debbiea

Kia ora everyone from NZ.

Would you believe it is supposed to be the middle of summer here and it is [email protected]#*%#@ freezing!

Anyway, it is nice to be home and away from work.

Angus, take good care of those embies.     

Billie, Looby and Megan, hope you are coping OK with the 2ww and get some nice news for Chrissie     

Candy, how are you feeling? My ovaries are a bit sore but otherwise I haven't been too bad. Praying for my little embies every night 

Welcome to all of the new recruits.

Love to NN, Murtle, Mizz Gizz, Moddle, Tricia, Starr and Purpleal and everyone else I have missed.

Hope Santa brings you all lots of nices pressies 

Thinking of you all and all of those embies.

Love Debbie


----------



## night nurse

Hello everyone,

Linzi, glad to see you are resting during your two week wait, have some jaffa cakes for me I love them but right now don't feel like I could take them.

Debbiea am so jealous you are in New Zealand, if its freezing there you would think this is the antartic as we had snow yesterday  

Mizz How did the appt go?

emma, not long now til you are good to go

Murtle have yopu recovered from yr xmas parties yet? 

megan, not long left of the 2ww hope everything is fine.

Looby - Hope you are ok
Billie - Ditto

my bug has left me with the wind which means I keep feeling sick on and off and keep burping.  I have lost my appetite and lost weight ( which is a good thing)   but at this rate won't even feel like my xmas dinner.  Its been a week now any suggestions what I could take to get myself back to normal??

Now I have a dilemma I'm hoping you can all help me with.  About a month ago I went for a job in a GP practice and didn't get it.  Was releived because would have been a big decision as I like the people on the ward where I am and have only been there 3 months.  Anyway last night I got a call from the gp asking me if I was still interested in the job.  Have to go and see him on Thurs.  Now very unsure what to do with immenent IVF!

I am sure wouldn't get full maternity pay that i would get now in the hospital.  But may never need that anyway.  I currently work 30 hours 4 days a week, on my feet with heavy lifting and surrounded by bugs!    The gp's job is 2.5 days a week, sitting down and definitely the better option should I get PG.  the job I do now means I have to do nights 1 week out of every month, and weekends every other.  Obviously I would have weekends off, no nights and every xmas off.  I'm sure I can hear you all shouting at the pc which one it just saddens me that I would miss all the people where I am and what if I don't like the people at this practice?  

Bye for now 

NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Ps forgot to add that jobs as practice nurses don't come along that often and when they do thay are hard to get so this would be a foot in the door and at least give me some experince.

BUT would it be the right decision

NN xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

NN - sounds to me like you've already convinced yourself! Go with your heart hun - and if you think it would be the better option - and less stressful - if you get pg go for it. And anyway the pre-budget report from the chancellors office this year say there will be an increase in the flat rate of Statutory Maternity Pay, Maternity Allowance and Statutory Adoption Pay and Statutory Paternity Pay to £106 a week from April 2005. 

Well, I have been for the initial consultation for IVF - gosh what a lot to take on board - We went in empty handed and came out with tons of paper and forms to read / fill in / give our GP to fill in / stuff to send off etc...!

It was slightly negative in that he had to say the whole "with your age there is only a 5% chance of success..." sort of thing - though we said that we still want to try it at least once - otherwise we will go through life never knowing if it might have worked. 

I find it odd how one Doctor will tell you there is still plenty of time to have a baby and another will tell you that you don't have a strong chance at 43 years of age. Though I suspect  it's the one that actually gives you the treatment that is obliged to tell you this in case of failure!

Anyway - Am having a pre-IVF scan on Thursday. I have opted for injections rather than the sniffing procedure, then when AF shows up I ring them to start scanning me and start jabbing with menopur - a la IUI.

Am a bit overwhelmed with all the paperwork - but I dare say I'll get my head around it all.

Hope you're all well and having good Tuesdays!

lots of luv,
Mizz. xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey everyone

Miss you all on the IUI thread   but I hope you all have a fab Christmas and a groovy new year  

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Juli

Helloey..Quick me update..had my appointment yesterday and picked up my prescription i am going to have injections and puregon and we'll start off about the 15th january when we get back from the states.Have got loads of paperwork but the clinic are sending it through the post so hopefully we'll have abit of time to look at it.
Anyway hopefully you'll all be able to help me out this time round as after speaking to the consultant i'm not really any more sure than i was yesterday!!!
ttfn
ju


----------



## mizz-gizz

You and me both Ju - will have to swap notes!

Mizz. x


----------



## Candy

HI All

Thinking of you today Louby and hoping for that miracle, Billie you ahve been awfully quiet do hope you are ok, fingers crissed, Angus hope that you get that positive this Christmas.

Murte, hope you have a lovely break and get some you time.

Sicknote, not long for you, good lcukw ith the injecting on the 15th Jan.

Mizz, already pm'ed you about your appointment, i think you will prove them wrong !

NN, its  atough one, but does sound like this opportunity is too good to miss, I read yesterday that I only get 6weeks at 90% of my wage, then 20 weeks at the £106, which I guess you get if you have been working somewhere for a while or not ? so really am unsure why I bothered styaing here for just 6 weeks pay .... Good luck with whatever you choose C xxx


----------



## Billie

Just to let everyone know that I got a   which was confirmed by the hospital this morning.  Obviously Ben and I are absolutely overjoyed and looking forward to a very Happy Christmas indeed.

I'm hoping with all my heart that Looby will be joining me today and that Angus and Megan 35 join us too when their test dates arrive (I'm not sure when they are but good luck to you   ).

Hope everyone is well.  I wish you all a very Happy Christmas and hope that everyone's dreams come true in 2005!

All my Love Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Billie that is amazing news, I am thrilled for you and Ben after all you have both been through, I too hope that this is the start of lots of positives for our precious IVF ladies, but no matter what the result ladies, please don't give up 2005 is OUR year.


----------



## Billie

Candy

Thanks so much for your message.  I agree with you that 2005 is going to be our year - that got me through to my successful outcome and hopefully will do the same for everyone else.

Hope you're feeling okay.  Have a very Happy Christmas - the last peaceful one for the next 20 years!!!

Love Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Also would like to wish you all the most amazing Christmas, I know its going to be hard for some, but am so confident that 2005 will change all that.

Love to you all


----------



## *looby*

Billie 

What wonderful News
     

Hoping you have the best Xmas Ever 

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

Hey Billie

                 

good for you girl!!!

Kimj xxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Sorry to put a downer on your Christmas Cheer,

But My positive is just to weak to be an ongoing pg - looks like they tried to stick around but just werent strong enough,

Sending lots of love and   to everyone,

hope you have a lovely Christmas,

Looby xxx


----------



## Angus

Billie

Thats fantastic news hun.    

Congratulations to you both.  Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months   

L xx


----------



## Billie

Looby

So sorry to hear your news.  I have been watching for the last few days to find out how you were getting along and didn't really want to shout about my news just in case, although I was praying that we both would have the same outcome.  

I can't imagine how you must be feeling but my thoughts are with you and your DH at the moment.  Please take very good care of yourself and have as nice a Christmas as you can.  I sincerely hope that 2005 brings you and DH everything that you dream of and wish for.

Lots of Love to you both 
Billie and Ben xxx


----------



## Candy

Louby  , 

Thank you so much for letting us know and giving us the chance to try and help, take all the time you need, but remember we are here for you no matter what, I can't imagine how you are feeling, Christmas is a really hard time of year at the best of times, I pray that you and Andy get stronger and can support each other through this..... Its hard to focus on this now, but you responded so well, which means you have fabulous eggs and the sperm can fertilise them, now its just  acase of working on them staying around, when you are strong enough, its worth looking at immunology testing.

I think I told you this but Hayley from the Reading & Oxford group, had a few chemical pregnancies after her FET/IVF's and had a hellish time waiting for her results, but they came back to say that there was no chromisonal reasons why she couldn't stay pregnant and that with the help of aspirin and heparin to get her through the first few difficult months, they were confident she would go on to be a mum, I guess this isn't what you want to hear right now, even if you stick around to read, just don't want you to give up Louby, you will make a fabulous, very caring mum and your time will come, all my love and hugs, just wish it could have been now.

Thinking of you both Candy x


----------



## keemjay

awww Looby so sorry hunny   
nothing can make you feel much better right now, but i hope  the fact that we are all love you and are here for you helps just a little. Candy is right, your turn will come to be a mum, it just wasnt your time this time...

big big   to you and dh

kimj x

ps thank you so much for my xmas card sweetie


----------



## *looby*

Thanks Girls 

Love you all too 

xxxxx


----------



## Angus

Looby

So sorry hun   Take care of yourselves  

L xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04
Billie - Positive - 23 December 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 

*IVF Students *    

Pupleal Down regging
EmmaO Down regging - 31/12/04
DebbieA - 2ww after Fet

*IVF Recruits*  

Night Nurse - starting April 05
Sicknote - Starts 15th Jan
AlmaMay - Starting IVF in 2005
Murtle - IVF in the new year
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
Feistyblue - Finding out if can egg share in the next few weeks 
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year 
AussieMeg - IVF in the new year 
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while after operation 
Looby Lou - Taking some time out 
Angus - Taking some time out 

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## Candy

Guess I had better give us a new home, before someone else does, lots of love

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,19998.0.html


----------



## mizz-gizz

Big congrats to you & dh Billie!  

So sorry for you Looby - we are here for you hun... 

Sad news from the IUI thread I'm afraid ladies - Claireabelle has sadly m/c... 

*****************************************
I just want to wish all my FF mates a lovely Xmas - and I know that 2005 'will' be our year!  

With lots of love from Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juli

Heloew can i still be on this thread? the clinic has told us that we will probably have to do icsi when it comes to it..more expense...but they wont know until they open up steves sperm vial on the day and have graDED THE EGGS.


----------



## murtle

Dear Looby and Andy

So sorry to hear your news.   I really feel for you both. I really hope your dreams come true on 2005.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE 

 to Billie on your !

 to Looby am sure you will get it sorted hun and get the right answers which will enable you to have your well deserved baby!

Also Big hugs to my friend claire I am still waiting to hear from her or dh to let me know if she will be out of hospital today. Unfortunately claire does not react well to anasthetic and they may therefore keep her in 

I went for the second interview yesterday and what a bl**** waste of time that was! Apparently they have had a late application which has landed on their doorstep and so are considering that person now. So why did they get me back? Can't help thinking this is a little unfair after all the closing date was beginning of December! Anyway the idea was nice while it lasted and at least it will be easier for me to have the IVF in the job I'm in now and once I get that BFP I'll get full maternity benefit!

Hoping and hoping won't need IVF though as still feel queasy on/off at certain times of the day, keep burping and have more than usual creamy discharge. Could be nothing but its the time of miracles and I'm hoping for one!! 

Happy christmas everyone hope you all have a great day tomorrow and look forward to more BFP's from Linzi and Megan!

Love NN xx


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS BILLIE

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

Eat and drink lots, be sick and fat tomorrow! 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Sicknote of course you can stay here, Angus has ICSI.

NN, hope you get word from Claire soon, I think things happen for ar reason, seems mad they got you back, but if it wasn't meant to be, but then again you never know so fingers crossed for the best outcome.

Angus & megan hope you get good news soon 

Candy x


----------



## Juli

Helloweoweoooo..
Just popped in to tell evryone that we've had our d/reg date moved to 12th jan..provided that my blood test comes through (dr's are messing me about and private blood tests r expensive)..Good luck to everyone d/regging at the beginning of jan..will be back soon to catch up with you all..Have a great new year..i will be 8 hours behind you...
See you next year..i'm off to Vegas......
Ta ra
Ju


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Hope everyone had a really lovely Christmas - as there's not much action I'm presuming you're all still stuffing your faces with sweets!!!

Looby - I hope that you're coping okay.  You and your DH have been in my thoughts over the Christmas time.  I really hope that 2005 is a better year for you delivering your dreams come true.
Angus and Megan 35 - good luck for testing whenever that may be!  Hope you've been resting well.
NN, Mizz Gizz, Murtle, Looby, Candy, Kimj and Angus, thank you so much for your kind wishes and messages of congratulations.  DH and I have been over the moon to see them.

Good luck to everyone starting d/r and treatments earlier in the new year.  I really hope with all my heart that all of your dreams come true and Night Nurse, I hope you get your miracle!

LoL Billie xx


----------



## MollyW

Just wanted to send a big   to Louby Lou.  Thinking of you sweetheart.

Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

Billie - congratulations!!! - at last some good news to celebrate... 

...and     to Angus and Megan...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy

Hi Molly, Billie glad to hear you are ok, been thinking of you Louby over the weekend, hope you are ok.

Really praying for Angus & Megan, all my love C x


----------



## *looby*

Good Morning, 

Where would i be without you wonderful ladies   

Christmas wasn't the happiest one i can remember   But onwards and Upwards - Roll on 2005    

Billie - I am over the moon for you, lots of people have asked if i am unhappy when others get positives but i think its wonderful, I wouldn't wish anyone to have to go thru a negative result,

If me getting a negative meant everyone else got BFP's it would be worth every second,

I look forward to sharing the following months with you & candy ( if thats okay   ) and hope that i and those special to me ( ladies you know who you are ) will be joining you real soon,  

Thanks for you support over the last few weeks - it has meant a lot to Andy & I,

Lots of love 
Looby xxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hello girls,

Hope everyone had a nice xmas and is as fat as me for eating too much trifle and chocolates!  I am not going to be able to fit into my clothes at this rate  

Looby glad u r ok and it was nice to hear from you just before xmas.

I have heard from Claire and they did let her out for xmas day thank god.  She has had a few days out and is ok she says but i'm sure she will be back posting to you all soon when she sees yr good wishes.

Has anyone been wondering like myself who it was that went to Sri Lanka?  I think it was starr and I have just read back through the threads and I'm sure she was back on the 21st of December and is safe!  

Angus and megan have the   got you yet?    vibes for you both.

I'm in a tizzy   because I've put my credit card for the treatment somewhere safe and I can't find it! We need it for 2 weeks time!  

Well after I had just recovered from my bug I went to work for the first time yesterday, in the space of one shift 5 of my seven patients went down with diarrhoea or vomitting or both, all had temperatures above 38!  Needless to say I came home feeling sick last night AGAIN!  I took my temp before I left work and it was 37.9!    Felt ok though  

Anyway thats it from me back in work New Years day so hopefully the ward will be bug free as they can only stay for 48 hrs on our ward and thats all it should take for the bug to go!

Hello to Murtle, Starr - hope you had a nice time, purpleal, candy, debbiea in NZ and MIzz!

 HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

lOVE nn XX


----------



## Candy

Louby, nice to see you posting, its a very sweet thing to say, but I wished we all could have got that positive.

NN, I have really stuffed my face... been ages since I have been naughty and ate chocolate and I got tonnes for Christmas.  Glad you have heard from Claire, please pass on our love.  You have me thinking about Starr now, I think she was back before Christmas hope she posts soon xxx, do you think you could get a replacement before the 2weeks is up ?

Billie, glad to read things are going well for you.

Hoping for miracles for Linz & Megan

Love to Murtle and all our other IVF ladies, loves ya C x


----------



## Angus

Helloooooo Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Claireabelle - Glad to hear you were home for Xmas sweetie.  Sending a big   your way.

NN - Hope you manage to stay bug free.  Although my bout of sickness in November did wonders for my waistline at least  

Af arrived on Xmas Day for me I'm afraid.  We werent really suprised as I'd had all my usual symptoms for a week.  Luckily Santa bought me lots of lovely presents coz I've been such a good girl this year and I got to have lots and lots of      

I've been living on chocolates and mince pies for ages now so I carted my lardy ar$e off to the gym yesterday.  Nearly killed myself as I havent been for so long but it did me good I'm sure.  Boxercise on Sunday   so then we'll see how unfit I really am!

We are not sure what we are going to do yet - we've got a follow up appt next week and we'll go from there.

Megan - Hope you have better luck than me hun  

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and that 2005 is the year all your dreams come true.

Big snogs (with tongues   )
L xx


----------



## Purpleal

hello everyone!

i am still in sydney on holiday, but thought i would pop in see how everyone is doing! i hope everyone had a fantastic xmas and will have a wonderful nye! may 2005 be our year! 

i finished my course of provera a couple of days ago, so should get af in 2 - 3 days. the worst is having to travel back on the plane with af! appointment with the clinic is on the 11th, which should be about day 16/17 of my cycle. everything is getting so close now, getting so excited and a bit scared too!

it was my 27th birthday yesterday, so dh took me out to the sydney opera house bar for dinner. i didnt ask him for a gift as there is only one thing i want! hopefully, i will have that in time for my 28t birthday next year! 

i hope everyone is ok and in good health - take care and i will speak to you more when i get back to work on the 4th!

adrienne (purpleal!)

p.s, apologies for the lack of capital letters, my friend has programmed the caps key to perform another function!


----------



## Candy

Angus, I am sorry to read your news and on Christmas day to, you carry on eating and drinking and make the most of being able to this New Year, hopefully 2005 will bring you more luck C x


----------



## encore

Angus, what rotten luck for you.  i remember my af arrived on christmas day last year and i was devastated.

well this year is different for me.  i have just got news of a positive.  i am absolutely stunned.  

can't stay on too long as my mum is here visiting from oz and she doesnt know anything about tx or anything so i will just say thanks to you all for your good wishes and the best of luck for 2005.  you have all been such a great support.  xx


----------



## Candy

Megan that is great news and just what we need to lift our spirits, hope everything goes well with the first scan, let us know, all my love C x


----------



## Candy

Purp, almost forgot to wish you a happy birthday, what a fabulous surprise for you, hope you have down regged ok and the trip back is nottoo uncomfy C x


----------



## Billie

Hi ladies

Looby - thank you for your lovely message it was really kind of you to say what you did.  I wish with all my heart that it had been us both though but know you will be definitely joining us soon.
NN - pleased you've been stuffing your face too - now I don't feel too bad!!  I hope you find your card in time - can you order a replacement just in case?  Thanks for letting us know about Claire.  I'm pleased she was at home with her family over the Christmas although I'm sure she didn't want to celebrate anything this year.  Tell her to take care of herself and send her my love.
Angus - so sorry that AF arrived at Christmas.  Take care of yourself and let us know what happens after your appointment and what you decide.
Purpleal - belated happy birthday and hope you're having a lovely time.  Good luck with your tx when you return.
Megan35 - Massive Congratulations to you and DH - What more can I say!!!!!
Candy - hope you are well - I notice you said you weren't eating many choccies but I really think you should join the rest of us!!!!  Are you still feeling a bit yucky?  Are you at 12 weeks now?  If not, you can't be far off.

Love to all,
Billie xxx


----------



## Candy

Billie, that all went to pot, I have eaten so much crap its unreal xx yep 12weeks today, but although everyone sees this as being a milestone, which it is, I am focusing on 14 and my DH is on 16 lol

How have you been feeling ?


----------



## starr

hey all...... remember me

Well back from a fab holiday, although with th news in the last few days i can't believe how lucky we were to miss that disaster by only 5 days. Our hotel was on the news last night, totally ruined. Someone must have been looking out for us. 

Not had much time to catch up. but have realised that it's fab news for billie... Well done honey after your year it's about time you had some good news.

Big hugs and love to Angus and Looby  so sorry that it wasn't your time xxxxxx

Hiya to all the rest.....Candy can't believe you're 12 weeks already, have you announced it yet  OOh and now your're a mod too well done.

No news from me, for my af on holiday so now in the middle of my last natural go before we go back to iui in jan before moving onto ivf in mar/april.

Lots of love Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay

omg starr, thank god you were home, like you say, someone was keeping an eye on you    bet its a holiday that will stick in your mind forever.

looks like you will be a tiny bit ahead of me in your IUI, AF is about to come knocking so in about 2 weeks i will be extremely busy  for our last natural attempt,and then crossing everything in sight and painting the house orange for the 2ww.....but we can still be buddies  

are you still doing your diary for the newsletter?


kimj x


----------



## MollyW

Hello IVFIUIers...

Angus, sorry about your BFN - especially horrible the  appearing on Xmas day.  

Megan - congratulations to you! Great news...  

Hiya Starr, so glad you're home safe & well.  We missed you.  

Candy - 12 weeks already!  Well done hun.  Have fun telling everyone!   

Kim - happy    ing...

Hi to Louby Lou, NN, PurpleAl, Billie, Sicknote, Murtle, Mizz-Gizz and Happy New Year to you all....

Love Molly
x


----------



## starr

Hey Kim, my af is due in about 2 weeks so we can't be that far apart anyway, couldn't think of anyone i'd prefer to be buddies with.. xxxxxxxx

Mind u should i be on the iui board It's soooo busy on there and i hardly know anyone!!!

Megan i missed your good news... congrats honey xxxx

Off to work, got my appraisal today OMG not going to be good with all the if distractions this year....

See Ya 
Love Starr xxxx


----------



## starr

Just been reading back a bit and saw NN's message.

Wanted to day thanks for thinking of me xxxx

We left 5 days before so were fine, although a lot of people we met including lots of locals are on my mind. Hope they're all ok!

Hope your still feeling ok nn and all the nasty bugs have missed you 

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## Candy

Starr, so pleased to have you back safe and sound xxx

We are not telling anyone until 16weeks, as DH read that 12-13weeks is a tricky time and so we want to be sure before we announce to the world, I know I am being over cautious, but it feels better this way, for us.

Hope your appraisal goes well C x


----------



## *looby*

Just wanted to say   to Megan 
what a lovely way to start 2005 

Starr - Lovely to have you back with us, i am sure memories will be with you forever xxxx

Kim - I have everything crossed that you wont need to join us on any thread other than the IUI BFP !!! - remember to keep that  sign handy 

Candy - Your news will be Extra special whenever you decide is the right time  

Hi to Molly,NN,Angus,Billie,Purpleal, & Murtle.

Hope you all Have a lovely NYE

HAPPY NEW YEAR      

Love Looby xxxxx


----------



## Angus

Hiya

Just a quick one as dh is nagging me to get off the computer.

Congratulations to Megan and dh.  Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.      

Big waves to everyone else.

L xx


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Starr – Welcome home. Glad to see you are safe. Hope you had a fabulous time. 

Kim – don’t forget you’ll need lots of energy for the pending shagathon so recommend you fill up on all things bad right now.   Happy    Loving your camper van pic!

Candy – 12 weeks already! That’s gone awful quickly.  I think your baby will have to be fed chocolate milk at this rate.  I hope you are enjoying all that lovely chocolate. You deserve to.

Looby – I hope Christmas wasn’t too awful for you.  I’m glad to see you still positive. I really do hope your dreams come true in 2005.

Angus – I’m so sorry to hear your news sweetie. What a rotten xmas for you.   I’m glad santa was generous to you and gave loads of pressies, you deserve to be spoilt after the year you’ve had. Let’s hope 2005 is your year. 

NN – forget the diet, it’s Christmas. Always buy extra large trousers to wear at this time of year. 

Sicknote – have a wonderful and crazy time in Vegas.  We went a few years ago and had a fantastic time. Only stayed for 2 nights but didn’t go to bed I was afraid of missing out on something. Too much to see and do and not enough time to do it all in.

Clairebelle – Glad you were home in time for Christmas. I hope you are recovering well and not too sore. 

Purpleal – Many happy returns for your 27th.   Sounds like you had lots of fun.

We've had a lovely christams. Tons of pressies. Far too much to eat and drinks. We've just got back for our anual tour of the relatives. Wish they all lived closer. Spent far too long on the motorways this year. Spent 3 hours at a standstill on the M6 on boxing day and another 1.5 hours yesterday. Boring! Missed out on valuable eating and drinking time. I hope you all had  a time.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi all - just a quickie from me to say Congrats to Megan & Dh - what a fantastic Xmas gift!

So sorry for Looby & Angus (have emailed you hun) - take it easy okay?

Welcome back Starr - was also worried for a minute there - someone is deffo looking after you!

Waves to Murtle, Candy, Kim, NN and everyone.

We have to wait for our new GP to discuss us at the next practice meeting to see if we can get financial help for the drugs - so will find out around 14 Jan. We will go ahead anyway, though we may have to wait for another cycle before I can start down-regging.

Anyway - I wish you all a very happy new year and here's to 2005 when we will all surely become Mums!  

Lots of luv,
Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgan

Hey girls - HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
Hope 2005 brings peace and joy and makes all your dreams come true.

Angus and Looby - so very sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time, and especially sad to have this over christmas.  Thinking of you, anyway (((hugs)))

Megan and Billie - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS girlies!  I'm so pleased for you!  Bet you are on Cloud 9 and probably also shakin' in your boots.  Looking forward to seeing you over in the BFP thread when the time is right.

Starr - glad you got back from holiday ok.  You had a very lucky escape.
Sicknote - Vegas baby - wow, you'll have a ball, you lucky thing - it's great, mad, mad fun.

Candy - getting to 12 weeks is brilliant news but will save the cigar for 14 / 16 weeks if you prefer.

NN hope you don't catch any nasty bugs off your patients.
Kim - good luck with lots of lovely BMS!
Mizz - hope you get some funding support for your cycle - fingers crossed.
Hello to everyone else *waves*

I had a lovely christmas, except for a horrible cold, and have been eating like a horse.  Well, might as well take full advantage! A sobre new year's eve was an interesting and new experience - everyone else was being very drunk and entertaining so I still had lots of fun.  Twins have brought in the new year by having lengthy boxing matches in my tummy which feels so bizarre but is very exciting - haven't really felt much up until now but suddenly it's all the time.  

Suppose I should go and get dressed and maybe even help dh tile the bathrooom......
love Morgan xxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Congratulations Megan Well done and a happy new year to all IVF'ers.

Love NN xx

Ps Af arrived today a day early so hopefully I work it out to start d/r 22nd January!


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Hope u r all enjoying 2005, our fresh start.

NN, sorry to hear AF arrived wa shoping for your natural, but good news that you can start down regging this month, will keep everything crossed for you.

/waves to Morgan, must be amazing to feel your babbas can't wait to get to that stage, sorry you have been poorly.

Mizz, fingers crossed you get some help with the drugs and good luck on the 14th

Murtle, lovely to see you, yikes 3 hours stuck on the motorway not good ! ... lol @ the chocolate milk comment, now that would shock those nurses  

Thinking of you angus and Louby

EmmaO did you start down regging on new year ?

Billie, have you a date for your 1st scan ? how about your Megan ?

Must dash so love to those I missed Cx


----------



## debbiea

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 

Lets hope all of our dreams come true in 2005.

Billie and Megan, I was so happy to read your wonderful news. It gives us so much hope. Take care of yourselves and the little ones.

Angus and Looby, so sorry to hear your news. I am thinking of you both.

Oh Starr, so pleased you made it home safely. I have been feeling very sad about the whole disaster. It really puts your on life into perspective and makes you realise just how lucky you are.

Candy, 12 weeks, it's gone so quickly. That chocolate milk thing sounds like a pretty good idea 

NN, how are you getting on? Hope you found that credit card.

Purpleal, hope you're having a fantastic time in Sydney. I have heard the weather has been awesome.

I am still in NZ and fly back to Australia tomorrow. The 3 weeks has just flown by and I don't feel ready to go back to work on Thursday  

Have my 12 day scan on Wednesday for FET so hopefully should have the FET sometime over the next week or so.

Hello to Murtle, Mizz, Morgan, Sicknote, Molly, Kim and everyone else!

Love Debbie


----------



## starr

Happy New Year Guys

Hope everone is well and looking forward to 2005. I've said this many times but maybe just maybe this will be OUR year!!!!!

Megan congrats to you xxx missed you off last post.

Well we've had our last 'natural' go!!  If this fails then it's back to the jabs etc. I was feeling quite positive but it's fading abit now.

Debbie, hope the fet goes ahead as planned. Good Luck xx 

NN love your new icon. very you !!

Well back to normal work tommorw. Appraisal went ok considering the year i've had!

Have a good one all,

Love Starrxx


----------



## Billie

Hello and a very Happy New Year to everyone!!!!!!!

This is going to be a long one as I haven't been on for ages and have lots of messages to catch up with!!

Starr - I'm so pleased you're back safely and that you had a good time despite recent events.  Thanks for the lovely congrats message!  Sorry that your frantic BMS attempts didn't work - I was hoping this would be a natural one for you.  Pleased your appraisal went well though!
Kimj - Good luck with your BMS - hope you got lots in and that it brings you all you dream of!
Molly - how are you and where are you in treatments as I'm not sure?  Hope you are keeping well and that Christmas wasn't too bad for you and DH.
Candy - I know you said you'll tell people at 16 weeks, but have you told family and close friends yet?  Can you see any bump yet and if so, how are you hiding it from people?  I don't have an appt date yet - sorry I didn't include this in a previous message.  I have to ring next week to arrange.  How did your scan go today (I think)?
Looby - How are you feeling and have you decided what you're doing next?  It has been lovely to see and read your messages - you're a real inspiration and have coped so remarkably well with what's happened.  I really hope from the bottom of my heart that your dreams come true soon.
Angus - How are you doing and do you know what you're doing next?  As with looby it's been lovely to see your messages and I sincerely hope that your dreams come true soon too.
Morgan - Good for you eating well over Christmas but rotten luck with the cold.  The boxing matches sound quite amusing but I'm sure they will to someone not experiencing the hits and kicks!!! 
Mizz - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you receive good news on the 14th Jan!
Murtle - all of your travel over Christmas sounds a nightmare and I'm so pleased my family all live fairly close!!  All the pressies and food sounds good though, so I'm sure made up for the traffic jams!
NN - I was so hoping that you got your natural BFP especially when you posted some of your symptoms - so sorry that af arrived.  I hope that the d/r gets started on 22nd Jan though and best of luck with the treatment.
DebbieA - good luck for FET - let us know when it is!!
Megan35 - how are you doing?  Has your news sunk in yet and do you have scan dates etc organised?

Well, I think I'll go now - you'll all be bored enough with my ramblings and my fingers are sore with typing (it's funny how quickly you get out of practice over the holiday isn't it!).  I hope I haven't missed anyone - if I have I'm really sorry and send you my love.

Billie x


----------



## Candy

Hey Billie, you didn't tell us how you are feeling ?

As for me, after todays scan, I am ready to add my sig in a minute and tell people, but its really up to DH now, my mum knows as they helped financially, I told my sis at Christmas as I am her Bridesmaid 3weeks after due date, two of my friends know and thats it, one becuase she knew about IVf and the other as shes 28weeks pregnant so we can discuss it ... its really DH's side of family, work etc, I think he feels better after today as awful as this thought is, I was so scared today that the scan wouldn't show our baby moving, all worry unneccesarrily as it was busy sucking its thumb so damm cute, hand on heart I feel so much more relaxed now.

As for bump, yes you can, but its easily hidden, I so can't wait for it to be noticeable no matter what I wear, I fear I may be one of those people who wear tight tops  

Aww you have to wait till next week to call, how cruel, do you know when you get your scans, I was lucky and had 6,8 & 10 was only meant to get 6 & 8

Love to you all and heres to 2005 bringing you all good news

Cx

PS Starr praying for your natural


----------



## murtle

Love the ticker Candy 

I am so glad the scan went well today. Lets hope you will relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Hope you got some good scan pics - sounds ever so cute.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Billie

Candy

So pleased to hear about your scan it sounds amazing!!  Hopefully DH might come round to telling people after he has a chance to think about it tonight - I'm sure you could persuade him!  Nice ticker!

I'm feeling okay thanks very much.  I'm very worried about feeling okay though, as I was so very sick last time.  Roll on the scan to get some reassurance.  I am tired though, I have growing and sore boobs and am getting extreme problems with wind (tmi I know) so I know I shouldn't worry as I do have some symptoms but I suppose after all we've all been through it's only natural.  

We have the internal scan at 7 weeks and then all being well, I hope they won't do another internal one after that.  Because of what happened with our son last time, we have to contact the RVI Fetal Medicine (a really good unit apparently for early pregnancy care where there could be problems) after 9 weeks.  I should be getting a nuchal scan and then depending on the outcome some other tests and further scans.  Usually at our hospital official scans are at 12 and 20 weeks, so we'll see.  I need to talk to my consultant at the IVF unit and then the Dr at Fetal Med really and seek advice.  The follow up last year mentioned CVS and amnio but with my 2 m/c I'm not keen and obviously need to consider these very careful should the need arise.

To be honest, I'm taking things one step at a time as I'm really scared.  I haven't contacted the doctor or midwife for booking in and haven't contacted the RVI for an appt yet as I want to wait until after the internal scan and make sure things are okay.  When did you contact the doctor/midwife and have your booking in appt?

Again, so pleased all went well today.
Billie x


----------



## Candy

Billie I can totally undersatnd you being really scared, I haven't been through half of what you have and I have been a mess, as happy as you are, its hard to let yourself enjoy it for fear of something happening, I have also taken each day as it comes, today being the biggest stepping stone for us, although I won't relax until the babba is in my arms, safe and well.

I didn't contact the doctor until after my 10week scan and have not been assigned a midwife yet until I decide which hospital I am going to, we are equal distance from 3, my booking in appointment is on the 10th, although I have had some blood tests in advance so he will have the results

I really hope you 7week goes well and that you get to see that beautiful heartbeat or multiple beats, you will be in the best possible hands, although I can see you still have some further difficult decisions to make, so as you are already, just keep taking each day as it comes and remember we are all behind you praying at every step you take.

All my love


----------



## Billie

Thanks Candy!

Look after yourself.

Love Billie xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Sorry this is a me post but am really scared at the mo.

Great news on scan candy and billie I'd be scared too in fact I am and not even pg!

even though af arrived yesterday its going to be another short one by the looks of it, also the nausea still there on/off as is the burping (tmi) sorry.  Whtas worried me now is the fact that I have measured my tum again and it has grown by 1 inch!  I am now terrified that these early symptoms match exactly those of ovarian cancer and we all know there is an increased risk with fertility drugs.  So off to the docs on Friday no doubt to be told its just wind and to change my diet then I will feel a right fool and feel annoyed that I'm not taken seriously!

Oh well wish me luck xx


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

NN, I had the same problem with my tum and am still struggling to get it back to normal. It has come down a bit but was very bloated for a long time. And I got a bit constipate (tmi) so the nurses recommended I take metamucil which has really helped. Good luck with your appointment on Friday and try not to worry too much. Hard I know.

Back in Aussie now and boy is it hot over here. Purpleal, how have you been coping with this heat?

Had a scan this morning and am all ready for FET. Dr is calling me tomorrow to go over all of the details so I should know dates, numbers etc then.

Back to work tomorrow which will be a struggle but at least it will only be a 2 day week. 

Hi to everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

BTW Candy, love the ticker


----------



## mizz-gizz

Candy - lovely to see your ticker! Now I deffo want to hear about you walking around the supermarket rubbing your tummy - as much as we always complain about those ladies I know we all secretly wish it was us...LOL 

NN - Try to stay calm - probably all you need is a good old trump I reckon...  I have to say all my AF's are short and I always get a huge tum too (that's with the drugs and without..). Anyway, I will be thinking of you on Friday  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having good days! 

Love,
Mizz. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## EMMA O

Hello

Happy New Year !!!!!!!!

I started down ****** on 31st December, i was nervous about injecting but its going ok.  Does everyone d/r for 3 weeks or is it just because i'm egg sharing that it will take so long   

Candy, Glad you pregnancy is going well, can't believe your 13 weeks already.

Congrats to everyone who had positive results over christmas

 to everyone else.

Take care

Em xx


----------



## *looby*

ITS SO GREAT TO SEE YOUR TICKER  

Love to All

Looby xxxx

NN Thinking of you - Will call soon xxx


----------



## Candy

Thanks guys, I love having it and can't wait to watch it grow, I am so obsessed I have brought a baby heart monitor thingy was only £29 just hope it works else I will be more paranoid lol

Emma, great to hear you have started down regging I owuld have preferred to inject than sniff, I think it does depend on your recipient as well as they do have to bring you both in line, but it also sometimes depends on their schedule and how many people they can have each week having EC's etc, at our clinic if my AF was a day early I would have down regged for just over 2 weeks, but as it was the day after I was scheduled into following provisonal week, which meant 3.5weeks of d/r, let us know how you get on x

NN, hope its nothing to worry about.

Thx Debbie, great news that you are ready for fet, let us know as soon as you know xx

Love to all


----------



## Juli

Helloweeeee..
I'm back from vegas...i have returned very tired (casinos are just too tempting when they're open all day) with two suitcases rather than one and a hell of a lot of shopping bags..(te he he..made dh buy me an evening gown for our posh new years dinner at the bellagio and have returned triumphant with 4 new pairs of shoes and 3 new handbags!!! yipee cant wait to use them) On the negative side i also have sore shoulders after going on every rollercoaster in sight(ive been upside down more than ive been right side up this week)
Anyway..continuing the theme we have a rollercoaster week ahead..dh has his hospital chest x ray and check up tomorrow..(hopefuly the nastyness hasn't come back)and then on friday my jabs get delivered in the am and im at the fertility clinic all afternoon doing paperwork and getting stuff sorted..Then we're seeing my best friends son be mascot at the chelsea game on saturday as well as trying to sort steves kids football team..phew what a lot to do.And i have to get my washing all done (Lots of nice new tops-ralph lauren was having a sale and i practically bought the whole store!!)and bath the dogs because they got all smely at the kenels!!
Right better be off to check up on my messages just thought id check in..Hope you are all getting on ok..will have a good old read through the threads later when im a bit more sorted..
Luv Ju
P.S. will be putting my holiday pics in the gallery later this week..the one of me on the manhatten express is a classic!


----------



## AlmaMay

Hello Ladies,

Could I please join you?  I'm at the end of my NHS treatment which consisted of IUI.  I'm now looking for a private clinic.  Confused and worried but then again there is nothing new there.  

All suggestions welcome about how and where to start.  I was supposed to see my consultant today but they called yesterday to cancel, she's on vacation.  My appt was booked in July!  Now have to wait till next week, not too bad.

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## Candy

Welcome Alma, sorry the IUI's didn't work out for you, good luck next week, I am sure your consultant will advise you of where to go, hav eyou sent of for the HFEA book, its lists all clinics that are licenced for IVF/ICSI and you could ring or email them for info packs and prices

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/ForPatients/YourGuidetoInfertility

Let us know how you get on.

Welcome back Sicknote, would love to hera more about your holiday was trying to persudae dh to take me in Feb for my 30th but I don't seem to be winning, I guess its a long flight, but I do plan to visit someday. Hope DH gets on ok tomorrow

Love to all


----------



## murtle

Finally got a new appointment for our review. Will hopefully be seeing consultant on 26th Jan. 5th time lucky!

Sounds like you had a brilliant holiday Sicknote

luv'n'hugs
murtle
xxx


----------



## starr

Morning  Ladies...

Day off today with nothing really to do. Fantastic!!!

Candy i loooove your ticker, so glad that you're finally feeling secure enough to enjoy your wonderful pregnancy  

Bille hope your scan goes well honey. I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms from what i can gather they can vary massively from each woman and each of her pg. My sil was sick as a dog with her 1st and not sick at all with her 2nd!!

Murtle glad you finally got your app date, Good Luck xx

NN please don't worry too much. Since i've been on these drugs my af's have really changed and i'm bloated a lot of the time. Go see your doc for reassurance and hopefully he'll out your mind at rest. 

Debbie hope you get it all sorted for fet. fingers crossed. 

Sicknote, Vegas is fab eh. I went there 7 yrs ago with work and loved it. Been wanting to go back ever since. Hope  dh'd x ray shows clear and then you can ride this rollercoaster with us again xx 

Welcome to Alma, i'm not really suppsed to be here as my ivf is not till april/may but i can't leave. Good luck for next week, there's loads of knowledge on here (esp The Golden Candy who knows everything!!) I'm sure we can help you along xx

Good Luck to Emma with the d/r. I'm gonna ask if/when i get that far to jab instead of sniff. Sounds much easier esp since i suffer with hayfever!! Hope all is ok.

Big hugs to Angus and Looby hope you are both still doing ok xxx 

Hello to Kimj and Mizz hope you are both ok xxx

As for me i'm ok, feeling a bit undert the weather  sniffy and sore throat. I always get a cold this time of year.!! 
I've decided that i'm not going to put my life on hold 'just in case' any more and have booked a week in St lucia at Sandals in april. (i've not won the lottery, at work after so many booking you get a free weeks accommodation and just have to pay for the flights) Really looking forward to it just have to wait until it'sall confirmed. 

Enough rambling from me 
Have a good day all
Love Starr xxx


----------



## Angus

Hello Ladies

Hows 2005 so far then?

I have been checking in on you all but we've been soooo busy at work everytime I start reading the messages I get called away and never have time to post.  But I'm now ignoring the foot deep pile of paperwork on my desk and that its  

Mizz - Hope you get your drugs hun.  They're so expensive!

Morgan - How amazing feeling 'the boys' kicking about!!  It must be completely surreal.

Candy - Glad to see you've got that ticker up hun.  I cant believe its 13 weeks already!  It seems to have flown by although maybe not for you.  So we can expect to see you flaunting yourself round the supermarkets in crop tops and hipsters anytime soon then?  

Debbiea - Hope going back to work wasnt too horrible.  Although you dont have that much sympathy from me after your fantastic holiday.

Purpeal - Thanks for your message sweetie    Hope to see you back soon

Billie -   I cant imagine what you and dh are going through with your emotions but each pg is different.  Hope you are more reassured after your scan  

NN - Good Luck Friday    However my friend had ovarian cancer (I do have some healthy friends I promise) and she went from a teeny little thing to looking about 6 months pg overnight.  I'm sure you'll be fine  

EmmaO - Good Luck with your d/r.  I hope it flies by and you are on the injecting asap  

Looby -     I CAN BARELY MOVE!!!!!

Sicknote - oooh I'm so jealous.  I went to Vegas last year and got married (as I may have mentioned about a thousand times)  I'd love to go back.  Did you go to all those discount places?  Dh got a lovely pair of guess trousers for about a tenner or something stupid.  Oooh and Nieman Marcus and Saks and stuff!  God I had fun lol

Did you go to the Grand Canyon?  We went on one of those sunset helicopter rides - it was amazing!

Although Candy surely Vegas would be too tiring for a v pg lady??  Walking around the casinos alone wore me out lol.

AlmaMay - Hello.  Sorry to see you here really but hopefully you be lucky first time and wont be around for long.  If you know what I mean lol - that didnt sound very welcoming at all did it?  

Starr - oooh we are thinking of going to St Lucia in March for our 1st wedding anniversary.  What are those Sandals resorts like?  Are they the child free ones?  Sounds good to me lol

Murtle - Hello hun - still munching away on the jaffa cakes?

Right - I really must do some work now before I get my head kicked in.

Sorry if I've missed anyone but big snogs to you all.  You lucky girlies  

L xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

hi there folks

Gosh it seems there are more and more of us IUI girls over here. I am waiting for af to arrive so I can start my IVF cycle. I have waitlisted my flights to Australia for jan 25th (doing it on airmiles) so as soon as af arrives I start the pill and then start downregging on day18 when should be on my way to Aus. 

Still got the step kids here so have to be brief.

Looking forward to it all
Megan


----------



## Juli

Helo just poping in...d's scan was clear..hooray..have caught up on a little sleep..but had a down moment today when i realised i was ovulating and there was nothing i could do about it...
WANTED TO ASK A NEWBIE QUESTION..Where can i get baby asprin?I have tried boots and several chemists but cant find it the clinic said i could take it if i wanted to??Hmm not sure where to try next
Oh and also..whats the deal with the blood test and baseline scan? My dr confused me by saying when i get to day one after taking my d reg drugs i need to have a blood test and internal baseline scan..do i have to have these done on day 1 is that essential??or could i do it on day 2??
Anyway am off to watch big brother( i've got dh starting on the big mound of ironing!!!)

ttfn
ju
p.s. does anyone know anything about chelsea tv??my friends boy is mascot there on saturday and i wondered how you get it..if it's a subscription thing...i know its a boy thing..but even my dh doesnt know and hes a footie master..


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

TGIF

Its been a long time since we've had a TGIF dance so here we go!

                                 

Dr just rang and am having FET on Wednesday. I was so anxious to get dates confirmed and now I have am feeling a little scared. Will try and work from home as much as possible during 2ww and only come into the office for client meetings. Hopefully the boss will be OK with that.

Sicknote, good news about your scan. Can't help you with your questions i'm sorry but hopefully someone will be able to point you in the right direction.

Aussiemeg, are you coming back to Oz to live or just for a holiday?

Angus, hope you are getting through that pile of work 

Starr, how are you feeling. The holiday sounds fab. I wish we had Europe on our door step although I think I would spend too much money travelling. I know what you mean about putting your life 'on hold' just incase and have only just got out of that habbit!

Welcome AlmaMay. I'm sure you will enjoy this site and   with your treatment.

Murtle,   with your apointment.

Hi Candy, Morgan, Emma, Kim, Purpleal, Mizz, Billie and Looby. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Have a good weekend.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Angus what a lovely post, you seem on top form, if not a tad knackered from all the gym routines, I am getting very fat and I am not proud to say its all baby as its pure over indulgence .. I always told DH I would get big and he said I wouldn't ... think I am winning the bet !

Starr your day off sounded heaven, I almost pulled a sickie today, but I have clients in all next week, well Tuesday onwards so have heaps of prep to do.  Hope your cold doesn't catch up with you and you can shake it off.  I am so glad to hear you are not putting your life on hold, its only now when I want to go to Vegas, that I wish I had gone last year if you get me ...PS we love having you here.

Murtle hoping this long wait is a good omen, good luck on the 26th xx

NIce to see you Megan, have a fab time back in Oz

Sicknote, you will have to forgive my untechnical terms, but there isn't actually anything called baby aspirin, well what it means is its a baby tablet, i.e less mg's or what ever it is, I think baby ones are 70 or 75, I have some at home so can check, I actually got mine over the counter at boots, so if you ask for low dose aspirin you will get what you need.

I only had to have blood test after I had finished down regging to make sure that I was at baseline, I didn't have to also have a scan at that time, but I did have one when I went in to collect my drugs, they said was so they had an imagine of my uterus/womb whatever to help with insemination and also to check no cysts, so maybe this is what they are doing ?  I would expect day 2 would be fine.... if it fits in with them, basically you just have to have it to check you are down regging before you start stimming.

HTH

PS I believe Chelsea TV is a subscription on top of sky normal subs, but don't quote me, I know we don't get it, but have only had sky 1 week, Kim might know ?

Debbie, I so join in with you on that dance, this week has been torrid for me, work wise that is ..... TFIF, wow you have a date good luck for Wednesday, I bet those embies can't Wait to be back on board, when will you know if they have successfully thawed on the morning ? I am sure they will so please don't worry about that, I know they don't always survive but you have a fair few to choose from x

Hope you are ok Louby, love to thos enot mentioned personally C x


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Ladies!

It has been such a long time!! I have been back at work since Monday, but have been so busy that I have only now had a chance to come on and post!

Billie - Congratulations on   !! You must be so thrilled!!

Candy - 13 weeks and 3 days today! Time has flown by so quickly! I saw the pic of your scan on the gallery - SO CUTE!!! Well done!!

Debbie - Hopefully you feel better now that your dates have been sorted. Don't be scared! Everything will be fine and we will be here to help you throughout that 2 ww!  

Sicknote - I am happy to hear that your DH scan was clear. My dad had cancer but is in remission now. We are always anxious when it is his check-up, blood tests and scan time. Luckily he has been fine every time! Glad to hear that you had a great time in Vegas! Did you go gambling and win any money! My DH has banned me from spending any money on the sales. He says I buy rubbish which I never use!  I personally feel that a pair of shoes in each colour is ok, but he disagrees   !

Aussie Megan - How annoying that your PC keeps on getting hijacked! But it is nice to see that you are popping in now and then to say hello! Hopefully af will arrive soon and you can hop onto that airplane asap! Not trying to get rid you, but I know what it is like to want to get things started asap!!

Angus / L - Sometimes work has to take a backseat to FF! (Like me now!) I should really be working but I wanted to say hi everyone! Should really wait and do it at home Sat or Sunday but anyway...........!!!

Starr - I am so glad you missed the tsunami. A colleague / friend of mine was on Phi Phi island when the tsunami hit. She is ok thank goodness. Received a text from her saying she was ok but very traumatised.  Good for you booking a week away! I have heard St Lucia is lovely! I know what you mean about 'just in case'. I can think of countless times I haven't booked or done something 'just in case' and here I am 3 and a half years later still childless! I could be missing out on a whole lot of fun waiting!!

AlmaMay - Welcome to IUI turned IVF! We have all been where you are now. You don't say where in the country you are - so may be difficult to reccomend, as clinic may be miles away from you! I am with Queen Mary's in Roehampton. I am part private / part NHS - My Health Trust is paying for my drugs so it makes sense for me to stay there. If I am still in the UK at a later stage, I will try the ARGC. Gee, how positive am I! I haven't even had my first ivf and I am thinking of the next clinic I will go to. Note to self - I must stay positive!!

Emma - How is the injecting down regging going? Have you had any nasty side effect?

NN - How did your doctors appointment go? I hope everything is ok, and that you just have a bad case of bloatedness! I hope you are well otherwise!

Mizz - I remember you from IUI girls! How are you? When are you starting your ivf and which clinic are you at? 

Morgan - I hope your cold is gone! How are the twinnies? Do you know what sex they are yet?  

Megan - Congratulations on your BFP!! 

Murtle - I am glad your appointment finally came through! Do you know when you are likely to start IVF?

Looby and Molly! I hope you are both well! Molly - you've been quiet!

As for me, I am ok! 
Holiday was fantastic, although the trip home was terrible. AF arrived ont he 30th and I travelled home on the 1st. I got on the airplane thinking I had tampons imagine my horror when I found I only had 2. With 29 hours on an actual plane and a few hours thrown in between in airports, it is not an ideal situation. We got to Vienna hoping I could find a shop - no!!! No shop selling them. I was in such a state by then!! I had to sit with legs crossed tightly all the way home! Sorry, maybe some of you don't want to hear about all of this, but I must laugh when I think back at it!!

It is day 9 of my cycle - so not long to go now. I was meant to see the clinic on Tuesday but they had to cancel, so am now going on the 17th instead - which will be day 20 (cutting it a bit fine!). I am hoping that everything will be ok to go ahead with. The nurse said that as long as the scan is clear, we can proceed. I am getting quite excited, although I do not want to get tooooo optimistic! I'm sure as time goes by, I will get quite nervous! 

Take Care everyone and have a wonderful weekend!

Love Adrienne aka Purpleal


----------



## Billie

Well girls - please find as follows another mega message from Billie!

NN - what happened at the docs today?  Hope you're feeling better and that all was well.
Mizz - hope you're okay.  Have you decided what to do next in terms of treatment (I might have missed this)?
Debbiea - Brill news about FET.  Good luck for Wed and definitely rest as much as possible afterwards.
Emma O - I was injecting to d/r for 3 weeks as well so don't worry about it.  Pleased injections are going okay - you do get used to them after a while.  Have you turned blue and yellow on your injection site yet?!
Sicknote - you sound like you had a ball.  We went to Vegas this time last year and it was fab so I can thoroughly understand it.  I wasn't allowed to shop though so didn't come back with much!  Excellent news on DH scan I'm really pleased for you.  Good luck with the jabs when you start.  Candy is right about the aspirin - it's actually just low dose aspirin and is 75mg.  I got mine from Tesco over the counter.  I had blood and baseline scan both on day 1 for what Candy already confirmed - it was as easy for me anyway so wasn't a problem.
Murtle - good luck for 26th Jan!
Welcome Alma - pleased to have you with us and good luck to you too!
Starr - thanks for the reassurance as it's nice to hear of what happens to other people too.  I spoke to soon mind you as my sickness started big style the next day - no more since then though.  I'm absolutely shattered though, so at least have some symptoms!  I jabbed rather than sniffed for the same reasons - it was actually cheaper as well but that was just a late benefit!!  The holiday sounds absolutely fab and I don't blame you for booking it.  I think we all spend far too much time putting things on hold and saying ifs and whens.  Have a fab time and I'm dead jealous!!
Candy - you'll have to post a piccie of the flaunted bump - can't wait to join you and will look forward to flaunting too!  Have you told people yet or is DH still making you wait?  Brill ticker by the way and even better photo on the gallery - one of the best I've seen.  Baby C is so cute already!!!
Angus - thanks for the message and the hugs - you'll have seen my update to Starr above - I spoke too soon!!  I totally agree with you about Vegas being fab and you're definitely right that it's far too tiring for Candy and bump!!  Candy - you'll have to wait a few years now me thinks!
Aussiemeg - good luck with d/r.
Purpleal - thanks for the good wishes.  We are thrilled but I'm scared too.  The story of your tampons is my worst nightmare - I used to be obsessive around holiday times!!  I was laughing at you crossing your legs, then realised I had done the same last May - I had just m/c and was fairly heavy - although I had plenty of stuff with me I was frightened to move in case my world fell out if you know what I mean!!  The things women have to go through eh!  Good luck for the 17th!

Well, I hope I haven't missed anyone from this mega post but if I have, lots of love and big hugs to you.

Lots of Love and have a good weekend. 
Billie xx


----------



## night nurse

HI everyone

Billie - wow a mammoth post nearly needed glassess after reading it    Glad things are still going well for you.

How is everyone?  Candy hows the bump coming on and have you told anyone yet, I don't know how you keep it a secret!

Thanks to everyone for yr wishes.

Starr another holiday how do you do it I am very jealous.  I too am going on holiday in April for 2 weeks to Margarita, in fact I had the bill today    My mum and dad have been before twice and they're coming with us again and we have to see Angel Falls apparently they are amazing! 

Adrienne - its not nice being back at work but when you've got ivf to look forward to its not that bad I'm sure.

Well I went the docs today walked in there and told him what I thought I had so they don't offer any alternative ideas they just go with you and dish out the tests    I gave up on the idea of ov cancer as figured out I had iui in Oct and they would have picked up on it then.  Since my last post though I have started to have bad abdominal pain and it could be gallbladder trouble or gallstones.  The latter will cause problems with IVF apparently but not the former option.  Have also got lots of Blood in my urine too (not to the naked eye though).  Gp doesn't know that yet though.  Have to have a scan but cannot get one unitl feb 4th or private one on Jan 17th.  So have decided to wait to see what the clinic say on weds to see if we can start this cycle if so private scan is the answer if not we can wait for the free one!  I am also    with work right now but thats another story.  Gp said shouldn't be working feeling like this and gave me a sick note for a week.

Why do I have to be ill now to bugger up the ivf? what a dilemma cos if its not gallbladder or stones what then I don't want to waste money on IVF if it ain't gonna work cos of my illness?  

Looby - stop spending money   

Linzi - hope alls well with you, Molly you too.

Hello to aussiemeg in Oz and Debbiea good luck with yr et  

To anyone else I've forgotten, oh and mizz we could be buddies,  

Love NN xx


----------



## Billie

Night Nurse

If it's any comfort, I too was feeling poorly in the run up to IVF.  I've been having an appalling time at work and got a virus/throat infection mid November and became very depressed.  I was actually off sick from then until my IVF.  I felt the same as you worrying about why now and how much it would affect the treatment.  Once I got past that worry, I just tried to rest as much as possible and make the most of the time I was off to think positive.  I know it's not exactly the same circumstances but I thought it might give you some reassurance.

I really hope it's not what you're thinking - hopefully it's just a combination of the treatment, stress etc and that's how it's coming out in you.  Take very good care of yourself and rest as much as possible.  Keep us informed with what's going on and how you're feeling as well, but make sure you rest during your sick time.

Lots of Love Billie x


----------



## night nurse

Thanks Billie thats means a lot to me.  Can't help but wonder now that with me having systemic sclerosis it puts me at higher risk of getting the 'c' word and having had fertility drugs increases that risk even more. Each time I eat I feel sick and am getting stomach pains that move to my sides, I know something isn't right and am now stupidly watching my weight to see if I lose any without trying.  Dh says I always think the worst but I can't help  it!  I also keep having funny turns where I feel like I am going to pass out!

anyway enough of that will go back to gp on friday to find out results of bloods and tell him about the blood in my water.

Hope you are not feeling too sick yourself billie, maybe I am coming out in sympathy with you  

TTFN

NNxx


----------



## encore

Hi aussie meg been wondering where you were!?
1st scan next wednesday.  pannicking (obviously) as i feel absolutely NOTHING at all.....

love and luck to all....
m


----------



## debbiea

Wow, I don't think I have ever seen this place so quiet 

Hope everyone is OK. I have been reading a book called The Baby Trail. Don't know if you have heard of it but it is quite a light hearted read, especially if you're going through treatment.

Anyway, asked the boss today if I could work from home over 2ww and she said no, I would have to take sike leave. So sick leave it is. Two whole weeks - I won't know what to do with myself. 

Two more sleeps until FET. Started on pessaries today - how lovely are they!

Megan, good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

NN, not long until your appointment now, I hope you're feeling a little better.

Purpleal - welcome back. Not too good having af arrive just in time for plane trip 

Love to everyone else.

Love Debbie


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - hope you had nice weekends. We have started 'walking' as our new years resolution. Felt abit rough yesterday as AF turned up - abut the walk actually made me feel better!

NN - excellent - glad we will be buddies! By the way - all those symptoms you describe - abdominal pain, blood in your water etc - this is a 'normal' AF for me - and in fact have it right now. I have mentioned the blood in the water from time to time when being scanned (and quizzed at the same time) but no on has ever been concerned about it. Will be interested to see what you doc says though.

Hi PurpleAl - I hope to start d/r end of Jan. But we are waiting to see our GP (friday) to see if thet will help with funding. Though we will go ahead regardless if not. I admit to being quite nervous about all the jabbing again - as have been having a break from treatment since July last year. LOL at the tampon/travel dilemma.. I haven't even been using them anymore - as at MG clinic they prefer you not too - is a bit yuk but have kept it up!

Debbie - good for you for taking sick leave hun - serves the right for not taking up your offer of working from home! Have been dwellingon this one myself - I hope to take a week off (probably will have to take leave) post EC/ET - will have to see how it all goes...am 'starting' to get excited now!

Hi Billie - LOL at your 'mega post'. Am with NN with the eyesight attack...now then... that big key on the right there is called the 'return key'.... 

Hi to Candy, Angus, Murtle, Kim, Morgan, Emma, looby, Molly, Sicknote & Starr...and anyone I forgot (sorry...)

Big hugs...      
Mizz. Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi all,

Mizz   at the return key line to billie!  Interesting what you say about the af because now mine has ceased the pains have eased however now they are low in my pelvic area and to the right so now wondering about a grumbling appendix   Still feeling nauseous and now starting to feel  weird every now and then, my whole body has moments where it goes all tingly and numb hard to describe but thats as best can describe it    

Debbiea - shame on yr employers about yr 2ww, I'm   with mine as asked to do 2 long days so can work ivf around those days so wouldn't have to have time off! well poo to them they said no as can't afford to have a nurse off for a normal shift let alone a long day! So now will take sick leave so they have shot themselves in the foot.  Also some others including the management do long days but some of us have been refused!  NOT FAIR comes to mind    Good luck with yr et and I think everyone on this site has read the book    at one point I think one of the girls was on comission for promoting it she mentioned it to everyone on everyboard  

Megan good luck with yr scan will think of you whilst i'm waiting for dh to do his sample  

Hi to Candy, purpleal, looby, linzi, molly, sicknote, starr and anyone else i have forgotten.

Love NN xx


----------



## dotty

Sorry to barge onto your thread ladies but I wanted to wish nightnurse all the best   

Hope you feel better soon hun  

Love 
dotty xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Thanks dotty!

Well tomorrows the day girls, might keep it quite that I don't quite feel right incase they stop me from doing the ivf    Have to leave home at 7.30am to be in Birmingham for 9am what a nightmare time to be on the M6!  

Hope everyone is ok and feeling a lot better than I do right now then again that wouldn't be hard  

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Night Nurse,

Will be Thinking of you Tomorrow,

  

Love to all - will catch up later,

xxx


----------



## murtle

Early night for you tonight NN! Good luck for tomorrow.   Please drive caerfully. Our delivery driver almost tipped his lorry in the winds coming down the M6 today- its not nice out there! 

I hope you tummy is starting to get better and that you find out what it is on Friday so you can start to treat it properly. You seem to have been unwell for a little while now. Poor you. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Hooray!

Clinic phoned today. They have a cancellation so we have an appointment at 10am tomorrow!

Can't find my list of questions and my mind has gone completely blank.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

murtle 
  for exciting unexpected appt - what are you doing on here? get writing questions and quick!!

kimj x


----------



## starr

Good Luck to NN and Mirtle for tommorow   to you both xxxx

As for me the dreaded af has arrived today and i'm now resigned to getting back on this rollercoaster madness. 2/3 more iui's then ivf in april after out holiday.

I'll check in and hopefully see lots of   on here.

Lots of Love and squishy kisses  

Starrxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Wow an unexpected appt Murtle, thats great news, I havn't wrote down any questions suppose I should because I know I will forget!  My main one I always think about is do they scan you b4 you start d/r?  I wonder this because what if you get caught on that cycle when you start d/r, its day 21 then and u wouldn't know til cd28 anyway so what would happen then?

Not that a natural pg would happen but you never know do you?

Starr - sorry about af arriving, when do you go st lucia in april?  We go margarita on the 13th, have to pay for it next week  

Bye for now 

NN xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello!

Just a quick one from me!

Great news about your surprise appointment Murtle! 
Good Luck for tomorrow Night Nurse!

And especially GOOD LUCK and    Debbie - for FET tomorrow!

Hope everyone is OK!

Love Purpleal!


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Well, had FET this morning and it wasn't the most pleasant expereince but I have two embies safely tucked away and fingers crossed they will stay there. Dr couldn't get the thingy into my cervix so had to get these horrible things that looked like very large tweezers. Needless to say I literally nearly jumped of the bed at one stage. So half an hour later, and a lot of swearing and sweating later, it was all over.

So this afternoon I am going to tuck myself into bed with a good book. 

NN, how did your appointment go?

Purpleal, thank you for your kind thoughts.

Murtle, I hope you found that list of questions before your appointment. How did it go?

Lots of love and   to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## murtle

How did it go NN? My head is swimming with information at the moment. Lots to consider.

Debs - sounds like you've had quite an experience today. Poor you. Take it easy and have lots of pampering. 

Our consultant has put me on the pill - a bit strange when we're trying to ttc but I'm confident she knows what she is doing. Should start to downreg at the end of Feb with EC 21st March approx. Have the option of having procedure in London rather than Swansea so that I can stay with the nice Dr rather than have the one I don't like very much do it. Also have to consider whether to have icsi due to our age and the fact that its now been 6 years ttc and never had a pregnancy. Embryologist will help us decide once he's taken a look at my eggs.  We have also decided to have counselling as I found iui very emotionally draining and became quite depressed after it. That starts in 2 weeks. Also had the hep b, c & HIV blood tests done.

In all, I'm feeling very positive about it all and am glad to get things moving again.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Fantastic Murtle!

I find that I find all the Infertility problems easier to deal with when I have a date to focus on! You must be so excited!

Take Care

Purpleal


----------



## night nurse

Hi everyone

Debbiea - you made me cross my legs at yr explanation of the et poor you!  You then made me laugh when you said you were going to get tucked up in bed, because its hardly winter there and I had visions of you all wrapped up under a duvet with the air conditioning on    Have you given yr two embies a name??    thoughts they stay  where they are for the next 8.5 months!

Murtle I'm with you on so much info, I came out an forgot to ask at least three questions   Why icsi beacuse of yr age hun? We can do IVF and I'm older the only difference is I have been pg before so maybe that does have something to do with it??  Its good you have an idea of when everything will happen though.  

Now my appointment was ok I guess however will not be doing IVF anytime soon    This is because they have advised us not to because of our holiday.  I would have to have a 12 hour flight if tx were to work which would make me 6.5 weeks pg and still at risk of OHSS and bleeding all in a foreign country.  The nurse said she wouldn't be happy for me to travel that far whilst the pg was not established. Anyway I said that was hyperthetical as it may not work but then if it did we would not be able to go away and then lose our money.  So april it now is.  I can start on my april cycle which means I can start d/r towards the end of my holiday.  However when we get back dh has to do another sample as  all the drinking could affect his sperm and then it may be longer!

I honestly don't mind this because his sample today was absolutely normal!  His morphology had increased to 35% WOW.  Dh very pleased now that he is normal so I guess our 2nd consultant was right when he classed us as unexplained!  So for us its two months of natural   We have been advised to do it 2-3 times a week! Which made me chuckle because we only usually manage twice a month    I figured with sperm as bad as it was, it would never happen naturally so stopped trying for it as hard as I was if you get my meaning.  Plus of course this gives me time to sort my own health out first so going back gp's tomorrow to say the pains have shifted to my pelvis and see what he reckons!

to everyone

Love nn xx

Ps forgot to mention that the nurse said as dh had twins in the family, and as they put two embies back I could be at risk of having QUADS!


----------



## night nurse

forgot to say Candy can you change me on the list to starting April 05?  Thanks xx


----------



## Angus

Hello Ladies!!!

Debbiea - Glad ET is over.  Hope your 2ww flies by and you get that bfp  

Murtle - Fantastic news hun.  WE had ICSI and apart from the dent in your pocket its no different for you.  I hope the counselling goes well  

NN - Given all your recent health problems it might be better to start in April really.  And thats fantastic news on dh's sperm.  Maybe you'll get a natural pg in the meantime anyway   I know what you mean about the sex.  I've been doing it every other day for over 3 years but now I've been told I need ICSI I've practically given it up lol.  Once I get pg I'm never doing it again  

As for me we had our follow up on Saturday.  Doc seems to think everything went well and given my age and the fact I have no probs I will get pg eventually.  Although she was very quick to point out she couldnt guarentee it  

So we are having another go at the end of March.  She did say we could go next month but I feel I could do with a bit of a rest.  And a chance to retox after all that healthy eating!

Hello to everyone I've missed but I really must do some work

Big Snogs
L xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi!

I totally missed your post Debbie!  Glad to hear that ET went OKayish! Cross your legs tight and make sure your DH does everything for you! I take it you wont be going surfing anytime soon!!!  

NN - Is that what the nurse / doctor said? I may be in serious trouble then - we may be relocating abroad in about 2 months and if the treatment works, I would be about 4 weeks (maybe even less). Nice to hear that you have a treatment date and something to focus on and look forward to (if you can say that!!)

Angus / L - Ditto for you about having treatment date! You made me laugh about the sex comments!! Im the exact opposite! Since I have come off the provera and have had my bleed, I am not letting Angus near me! Even though I know it is unlikely, I am paranoid I fall pregnant naturally and then destroy it with all the IVF drugs!
So, unfortunately, he has to wait a little longer!

To everyone else I have missed, hope you are well and that 2005 has been a good year so far!

Love Purpleal


----------



## night nurse

at your sex comment.  Think I might join up perhaps we can start an online club - The No Way No how Not ever thread    It'd already have two members  

Purpleal - yes thats what the nurse said but remember you will be in a different country that speaks English however your flight is twice as long as mine will be but at then end of the day its your decision they only advised me against it.  Perhaps you can ask at your next appointment.

Anyone know about or had reikki?  Am considering it given my pains!

Love nn xx


----------



## encore

Angus - well done you for getting back in the saddle.  i left it for a month too after my 1st abandoned cycle and felt better for it.

just a quickie to say scan went well, one 'perfect' looking embryo complete with a heartbeat.  Another timy empty sac which looked like it was in the process of being re-absorbed.  A bit like you I guess Candy.  Still a perfect outcome for me was a minimum of one, and a maximum of two.  So i got what i wanted.  lots of luck to all.

m


----------



## Juli

Thought i'd pop in to see how you all are..
Hope things are going well

Congrats on your scan Megan35 you must be on cloud nine...
NN. I am seeing my new reflexologist tomorrow she also does reiki..i'll find out from her what its about...dont know much about it except that its like a massage??

Purpleal not long for you to wait now...i feel excited just knowing that we are cycling again.
Murtle we also considered counselling but have been feeling better recently since our holiday..apparently our clinic ofers 2 free sessions at part of the ivf ..do you get yours included or is it extra??
Debbie good luck for the 2ww...
Hello to everyone else..haven't got time to do too many personals am supposed to be in chat for pcos meeting.

Am having a suprisingly good day..i started my supracure down regging injections today..have only drunk half of the amount of water i'm supposed to drink..so i'm going to be downing 2 pints in the next hour and will be up weeing all night....!!
Will catch up with you all soon..it's my b day on sat and we have a riotous weekend ahead...so not sure when i'll be able to post again...
Take care all
Ju xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the welcome.

Congrats on BFP to Billie and Megan.

Good luck after ET to Debbiea, fingers and legs crossed for you.

Poor Purpeal - been there done that on a plane.  If you ask the flight attendants they have supplies.  They've helped me out more than once!

Nightnurse - Congrats on your mobility report, hope it improves even more by April when you start tx again.

Starr - hoping IUI works.

Kimj - fingers crossed appt goes well.

Candy - hope all the work results in a BFP.

Apologies to everybody I left off, I'm a little overwhelmed.

Had my last appt with HS consultant today.  No more IUI even though I asked for one more.  She said it wouldn't work and said we had to move on to IVF more science (her words not mine).  We asked where we should go next.  DH and I have been thinking about Spain as he does business in Barcelona regularly and we love it there.  Dr dismissive as Spain has the highest rate of multiple pregnancies which was not a bad selling point to us.  Got a vague recommendation for UCH and the Lister.  

I walked straight into UCH as it was around the corner from where we were and asked for an appt. Receptionist not very friendly.  First thing I know I was being quoted sperm sample costs and initial consultation fees cost.  Burst into tears and had to leave.  

There was no privacy, the place looked a tip and I'm talking about staring my family with some woman who couldn't look less interested if she tried.  Am I alone in feeling upset?  This is very personal.  I feel like I've been flung into a pool of sharks happy to feed on desperate couples wanting a baby.  How do I cope in this consumer market?

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## keemjay

Angus - tried to IM you but your inbox is full   need to know about your shampoo order....
if anyone has an alternative way of contcting Angus/Linzi like a moby no or something please can you IM me
Ta 

 to everyone

kimj x

ps   to alma may


----------



## Juli

Alamay sounds like you've had a day of it..know what you mean about the clinic we were going to change but i love my consultant so much that i dont want to go somewhere else and find i dont like the dr you have to be happy with your choice..If you're looking at ucl then argc is a good one to look at or harley street they're not far from there..a few minutes walk at most..
Hope you feel a bit better soon


----------



## MollyW

Just popped in to say hi to you all.

AlmaMay - big hugs to you.  What a dreadful experience.  Sorry I don't know any clinics in London, mine's in Bucks.  Hopefully someone will point you in the right direction... 

NN - good news from you.   at the prospect of quads!

Good luck Debbie on 2ww.

Megan - congrats on scan.   Hope all's well with you Candy & Billie.

Good luck today for drugs funding Mizz. 

Hi to Looby Lou, Angus, PurpleAl, Sicknote, Murtle and all...

Love Molly
x

PS. Kim & Starr - see you on the other (now very quiet!) thread...


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

AlmaMay, big   I think Spain sounds like a nice idea 

NN, quads, imagine that 

Megan, great news on the scan. Take good care of yourself and little bump.

As for me, well I am finding this 2ww a little tough. Very hard to take my mind of it and try hard not to analyse every twinge in the stomach region. It is driving me nuts   and it is only day 3!!!

Well, thats my little moan over and done with.

Hi Purpleal, Candy, Star, Murtle, Mizz, Molly, Sicknote, Angus and anyone else I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Everyone!

It is Friday - YIPPEEEE!!     

Sicknote -   Have a fabulous birthday tomorrow! (Your a Capricorn like me!) I hope you have a wonderful day! Don't misbehave TOO much!!! Is the downregging going ok?!

AlmaMay - Some people just have no idea do they?!   Don't these clinics realise that first impressions count?! You would think, as the first point of contact, that the receptionist would be the friendliest, nicest person so as to make you feel at home and want to have your treatment there! 
I know this wont make you feel better (it may help a little), but I only had the one try at IUI. In fact, I wouldn't even consider calling it an attempt as it was abandoned after not responding to 11 (yes 11!!) high dose menopur injections. I was told not to even bother with any more IUI and to go to IVF. I was very upset initially, but after I settled down a bit, realised that this may not be such a bad thing. IVF has a much higher success rate than IUI - I think it is something like 30 - 40% compared to 10%-15% for IUI. As for choosing a clinic, I contacted every clinic and got them all to send me their information packs. The ones that I shortlisted were ARGC and Lister. Do you know what your NHS funding status is? Some primary health trusts will pay for your drugs if you opt to go private. Where I am, I get 3 goes free, but I can pay private and NHS will pay for the drugs, but then I lose a free go. You may want to do some investigating and find out if you get the same. 
I know the move from IUI to IVF is quite scary, but all the ladies on this board have gone through it, so please if you need to chat, let us know! 

Night Nurse - QUADS!! OMG!! That would be so funny if it weren't such a scary thought!! Great news about your DH's sperm   what have you been feeding him?!!! You now have 3 months to bonk your brains out - you may be one of the lucky ones! I don't know anything about Reiki - All I have is acupuncture.

Angus - Glad to hear that your follow up went ok! The 2 months will fly by quickly! At what hospital do you have your treatment?

Megan - Wonderful news about your scan! I am sure your mind eases a tiny bit when you actually see real-time evidence of the little life inside you! 

Debbie - I know how you feel! I haven't had an IVF 2 ww, but had 9 clomid waits and it is hard not to focus on anything else. I actually worked all the time, so had work to take my mind off it a bit. But the good thing is, 3 days less to wait - think of it that way! Are you taking the full 2 weeks off?

Mizz - let us know what your GP says about the funding. I am holding thumbs for you! Knowing that it wont break the bank too much is comforting. (I know - nhs is funding our drugs - thank goodness! Still have to pay 3 grand though   )

A big hello and hugs to Candy, Murtle, Molly, Kim, Starr and to everyone else I have missed - I hope you are all well!

Lots of Love, 

Purpleal (Adrienne)


----------



## Purpleal

Hi

Well, I am a bit stressed out. 

I had an appointment on the 11th which my clinic postponed to the 17th (day 20). They rang me this morning, asking me to postpone it for another week. I said no - because then it would be 29 and I wasnt prepared to wait any longer. I told them I had been waiting for this since October (at their request) and any further delay to this cycle would mean that IF it worked, I would not be able to go home to South Africa in December to see my Dad - as baby would be due beginning to mid Dec. He had cancer and EVERY December, my sisters, brother and I fly from all over the world to spend it together as a family. 
So, they asked me to go in today at 1:30.

So, I will go along and get my drugs and have my bloods done.

Purpleal


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there everyone

I am still waiting for AF so I can begin my cycle. I have to go on the pill for 21 days and then start snigging around day 18. I am 5 days late and so have had to change my airmiles flight 3 times so I think Qantas must know me by name by now. Currently trying to get a flight for 8 Feb which would mean I would get there the day to have my scan for injecting. Nothing like getting off a plane and in for a dildo scan.

Purpleal with regard to flying my clinic in Australia sees absolutely no problem with it as long it is between 2 countries with good medical. Basically in the first trimester any miscarriage is unlikely to be saved and other than that as long as it is on a jumbo jet there is no problem (though I would insist on a business class seat from dh!!!). In the second trimester it is probably best not to fly around the 24 to 28 week stage if there have been any complications in the pg.

Sorry not to be up with the personals will try harder
Megan


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - sorry not been around for a few days - usually busy time at work - with deadlines looming...

NN - havent had a chance toread back - what's this about quads. Blimey...

Kim have pm'd you Angus' email - hope that's okay Angus...!

We saw the GP this morning - and as expected the local PCT won't give us any money - so poop to them! I ordered the drugs anyway - have no idea how much it will cost altogether. PurpleAl you say you get the drugs free and still pay £3,000? Good God - guess we will be looking at a ballpark of £4,000 then...oh well.

AlmaMay - I was with UCH for 6 months - and can totally believe it. We didn't like them - no emotional support at all! I know latemum felt the same way too, and also changed clinincs. Check out the HFEA list of clinics: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Clinics/A-ZList

Hugs to everyone, NN, AussieMeg, Abbey, Karen, deb, molly, sicknote and everyone I've missed (sorry). All have fab weekends!

Luv,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

ooohhh - big  hugs and waves to Candy too (the golden one) - how could I have missed you off that list.... 

Mizz. xxxxx


----------



## encore

AlmaMay - I can't recommend argc highly enough.  Its not the flashiest place in the world, and it does get very busy, it is expensive but worth it.  They are open 7 days a week, 365 days a year, and the owner of the clinic oversees every patient and dictates drug doses and treatment according to their daily blood test results, so treatment is very personalised.  There is little hand-holding simply because they are so busy.  But you do feel in safe hands.  Good luck.  M


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Girls!

I have just been to the clinic. I start sniffing suprecur on the 19th and then if everything goes ok, start stimming on the 2nd, with EC on Valentines Day (HOW ROMANTIC!!!!) and ET on the 16th February.

Now that it is becoming real, I am getting really nervous and for the first time in ages, I had that nervous butterfly feeling in my stomach and just felt like crying when leaving the clinic. 

Speak to everyone soon!

Love Purpleal


----------



## mizz-gizz

Great news - I should be about a week behind you then!

Mizz. xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

http://www.makepovertyhistory.org/home.html


----------



## keemjay

mizz - i cant seem to pm YOU now - says your inbox is full too....

kimj x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Ladies,

I have a question and I forgot to ask the doctor - what is the story with having sex and downregging etc etc?
Can anyone tell me?

Thanks,

Purpleal


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your hugs, encouragement and information, especially Megan, Mizz, Debbiea and Molly.

I feel rather perky today.  I started the day by making an appt with the clinic in Barcelona for 27 Jan then immediately booked flights and took a day and a half off work.  They were very nice on the phone and from what I've read are even better in person.  Then I faxed NHS Dr asking for referral and clinical notes to be sent to Barcelona and UCH.  I've been slowly researching clinics in London for a bit and appreciate all personal experience shared.

I haven't approached my Primary thingy yet but I'm going to make an appt with my GP tomorrow to discuss.  One of the women I met on the London group has the same GP clinic and they paid for drugs for one IVF.  If you don't ask you don't get.  

I realise today why I was so freaked out and upset yesterday.  I've lived in London for 17 years but I'm American.  I HATE the American health system or should I call it the un-health system.  I have been a dedicated fan of the NHS since moving here and will do all I can to protect it.  In the States Dr's see a perfectly healty person walk into their office and send them away sick.  Why?  Because if you aren't sick they aren't earning $$$.  

Drs in the UK have it in their interest to keep me healthy, I trust them.  I felt like a checkbook yesterday and it shocked and upset me.  I understand I'm too old to have IVF from the NHS and I'm not asking people to work for free so I will pay but don't want to feel like a checkbook.  In a sense by going private we are paying twice, once through out taxes/NI contributions and then from our salaries.  Why don't we get a tax break!!  LOL, that political battle is for later. 

A few personals that I forgot yesterday

Happy birthday for tomorrow Sicknote

Angus, a break is needed sometimes not just physically but mentally as well.  It's nice to get excited and have something to look forward to in March.

AussieMeg - You are so much more adventurous than I could imagine!  Off a flight and straight to a scan, wow.

Take care,
AlmaMay


----------



## night nurse

Wow I can't believe the number of posts since I last posted which looking back was only yesterday!  Have you all been bored today or what, or have I missed something.

I have read you girls are busy jumping off planes straight onto a bed for a dildo cam, walking into clinics and getting treated like a walking pound sign, having an unbearable 2 ww on day 3, getting FREE I said FREE drugs off their GP's and lastly having ec's on valentines day  .  Is there anything else I missed off that list?

Mizz - the nurse at the clinic said as they put two embies back and dh has twins in his family that have skiped a generation then it could be likely that any two embies of mine could split further into two thereby increasing the risk of quads!    I would laugh if they said I was having twins let alone quads!

Sicknote - happy birthday for tomorrow and I have given up on the idea of Reiki and am going back for reflexology on Monday which is in much need to reduce my stress levels right now.

    This is how I am feeling right now.  You girls won't believe what dd has done!  I had a new mobile just before xmas therefore I gave my old one to dh and dh gave her his old one.  This phone was on contract until the pay as you go sim arrived.  She was told to use the minutes that were left only and we trusted her    Well you can guess what comes next,   she had the phone 12 days and the bill has come in at a totally unexpected £286.97    

Megan - good news on yr scan, would you have liked twins?  I guess like the rest of us you are happy to get even one! 

Candy - Hows the bump coming along?

Bye for now, have a good weekend everyone!

Love NN xx


----------



## Juli

Thanks for b day wishes everyone..am having a fabo day.appart from dh making me watch footie..am just about to go for a scrummy chinese b day dinner....
TTFN
Ju


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there everyone

Just a quick hello as finally the skids have left. Purpleal I understood sex is ok all the way up to a few days before Egg Collection. In fact it is good to do to keep the sperm production up.

Sicknote Happy birthday for yesterday.

Almamay what clinic are you going to in Barcelona. I asked my GP for synarel but they were the usual nightmare they always are and said no so I rang my clinic here and they are selling it to me after a few tears. If this cycle in Australia doesn't work for me then I am off to ARGC.

To everyone else a big hello. I am off to go and have a relaxing bath for the first time in weeks. (I have had showers though!)

Megan


----------



## AlmaMay

Sunday, Sunday

Going to finish doing some gardening today. It's not as nice out as yesterday but at least it's not raining.

AussieMeg - I'm going to Instituto Marques in Barcelona. I found out about them on the IVFConnections website thead for Spain. Here is a link

http://207.44.160.141/board/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=190

Most of the women from the UK are going to Spain for egg donation. DH and I don't need ED (yet!) are having a consultation for IVF. I'm sorry to hear that yr GP is being a nightmare. I don't understand why they would add to yr stress. The only thing I can think of is they haven't got a clue as to what you are going through.

The garden calls.

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## sharon m

hi everyone  I'm about to start ivf treatment after having 4 failed att at iui. I'm at Bourne hall in cambridge, anyone els there? very nervous of the whole thing, but most nervous of it not working.Also scared of egg collection!!!! by for now sharonxx


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon All,

Sorry i have been AWOL - have been out spending Dh's money     

Night Nurse - can just imagine the conversation that went on when that bill arrived         How are you feeling ??   

Megan - Glad scan went well - how long do you have to wait for the next one ??

Sicknote - Belated Happy Birthday wishes    How is the D/R going ??

Debbie - Keep positive    

Billie - How are you ??  You've been very quiet xx

Molly - Thanks for keeping an eye on me   I am so hoping that 2005 will treat you kindly - roll on next month xxx

Big   to Murtle,Starr,Mizz,Purpleal,Meg,Angus & Alma May    

Sharon - Welcome to the madhouse          

As for me - I went for my follow up on Friday - I am being referred to the recurrent mc clinic in Paddington - So fingers crossed for a quick appt.  In the meantime i can try an adapted iui with extra monitored LP support - Not sure what to do for the best really ?? Any Views ??
Also found out i am allowed one IVF on the NHS in my area and have been put on the waiting list - ( March / April 2006 ) a lot shorter than i thought   

Oh well enough of my ramblings - Really sorry if i missed anyone     Extra hugs if i did 

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Welshy

All,

Sorry I did a bit of a disappearing act. Have tried to catch up on some of the news. Congratulations Billie and Megan35, good to see you join Candy. Big hug to Looby Lou and Angus.

It has been a few months since I last posted. I needed time out. I wish I could say that I have come back raring to get back on the fertility train but all I feel is apprehension. Maybe I will feel positive soon, I have an appointment on Wednesday to discuss the next step. To say I'm dreading it would be an understatement. But hey ho of to fertility clinic we must go.
Sorry for going on about me me but will try and be more positive. Although I wish that no of us was here i am so glad that you are all here (hope that makes sense). Means a lot.
Love to all


----------



## Billie

Evening ladies

Congrats on the scan Megan - very pleased for you and DH!  I'm sure that everything will continue to be good for you.

Not such good news for us I'm afraid which is why I've been quiet.  The scan on Thursday showed that the fetus is not as developed as it should have been at 7 1/2 weeks.  There is a very small possibility that this could be because implantation was delayed.  However, it is more likely that the fetus has stopped growing and a missed m/c has occurred.  I have to return to the clinic a week on Monday to see if there's been any further growth, which is doubtful, but they couldn't do anything sooner just in case.  Obviously then we need to talk about options - if nothing happens before Monday in growth terms or spontaneous m/c then I would have to go for a D&C.  We just have to sit this out now and wait to see what happens.

As you can imagine there's alot going on - I am trying to be realistic but clinging onto the hope that things might be okay.  Don't want to build my hopes up too much to come crashing down.  I know we've gone further than many and got the BFP that many would love to see, however you can't help thinking why give in one hand and then take away in the other.  Now need to contact the other hospital involved as if fetus has stopped growing, it could be genetic or chromosomal and we will now have to push for further tests for this.  I've also mentioned m/c tests to the clinic as well so we'll discuss this a week on Monday.

DH and I have decided to go away for a couple of days as we need to be on our own and have lots of thinking to do.  Will go to doctors tomorrow to see if we can get sicknotes as due to the treatment we don't have much holiday left.

I've read the last few pages of posts but not much has gone in I'm afraid.  Good luck to all of those about to embark on treatment, for those waiting for results and for those waiting for appts. Love to everyone.
  
Billie x


----------



## MollyW

Oh Billie

So sorry to read your news.  You must be out of your minds with worry.

Although it's very difficult, try to be strong until you really know what's happened.  I can totally empathise with your feelings of giving with one hand and taking away with the other.  It seems so unfair to get this far and then no further.  No one deserves this, and you have been through too much already.

Have a good break away together hun and try and relax as much as possible.

Keeping everything crossed for you...      

Love Molly
x


----------



## Juli

Hello everyone..thanks for b day wishes..but i can honestly say i had the worst bday i can remember...
My parents forgot..didn't even send a card..we had dh's brother down to stay for the weekend...and i traipesed around clearing up after him without a thank you or even a card.... We had planned to go out for a chinese lunch which we did but dh and brother had a big row so that ruined that and to top it all off we went out for the evening..my friends husband fell asleep in the bar half way through the night..but i didnt see this as i was standing out in the freezing cold in the car park waiting for the rac..because i had a flat tyre (which has alloy wheels and when i bought the car the garage never gave me the alloy wheel lock thingy so i couldnt get the tyre off)so all in all to sum the evening up it was dreadful..we ended up at the local casino and true to the evening before it i ended up going home £60 out of pocket.....Roll on next year....
On the good side of things..my d regging appears to be giving me no side effects except achey pains now and again in my tummy.So thats good and my consultant asked me to call him yesterday to see how i was getting along..so i told him i was fine and asked if i could have a little drink with it being my b day he wished me happy birthday and told me that a little drink would be fine..So that was really nice of him...
So now am just waiting for af to arrive which should happen anytime this week and then we can push on...i have also found that i'm not bruising like a peach at my injections this time round so that s good too.

BETTER GO
have got a big fat dinning room table to move for my dinnr party
ttfn
ju xx


----------



## Angus

Billie & dh

I'm so sorry to read your news. I truly hope it is down to late implantation.  

I can only echo Molly in that you have both been through so much already and deserve more than this.

Have a good break and I'll keep you both in my thoughts.

Lots of love 
Linzi xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, not caught up on the messages, but would like to say to Billie, please try and be strong , will be thinking of you and praying for good news x

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
DebbieA - Positive - Jan 05 

*IVF Students *    

Pupleal - 19/01 d/r start stimming 02/02
EmmaO Down regging - 31/12/04
Sicknote - Down regging

*IVF Recruits*  

AussieMeg - start sniffing on 03/02 
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
SharonM - Starting IVF 05 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
AlmaMay - Barcelona appointment 27/01 
Murtle - IVF in the new year 
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
Billie -   
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 
Starr - Trying another IUI 
Looby Lou - Taking some time out 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

Cx


----------



## Candy

I have just popped on to give you ladies a new home, b4 someone pops on here and does my job for me xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,20964.0.html

Billie will be praying for you both Cx


----------



## night nurse

Oh Billie      for you and dh, take care and try and keep positive thoughts if you can, heres some vibes -      .

Love NN xx


----------



## debbiea

Billie, I am thinking of you and hope you get some positive news.

     

Take care.

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Billie my heart is with you and dh.   Hang in there and try to think positive growing thoughts for your little one. This waiting time is so hard I know and if I can be of any help please let me know.

Aww sicknote birthdays and men don't seem to go too well together unless it is their's in which case they never seem to mature past 13.

As for me af has arrived so I start on the pill tonight and start sniffing on 3/2. I got my flight confirmed today so we get there on 10/2 and I get my downregging scan on 11/2. Looking at ec in the week of 23/2 (but I am always slow so probably the week after that) It is quite amazing doing a cycle by email!!

Hello to everyone
Megan


----------



## murtle

Hi ladies

How are we all doing today?

Thanks for the new link Candy. How was your weekend?  

 to Billie and her dh. My thoughts are with you and praying you get good news next week.

Hooray for af AussieMeg. I’m glad you’ve started on your cycle. I have to start the pill on my next af – still trying to get my head around that one! Good luck with this Tx. 

NN    I bet dd is in the doghouse for that one!  Great news about DHs   Quads   You’ll be the size of an apartment block!!!!

Belated birthday wished Sicknote.    Sorry you didn’t have such a good time. Hope the downregging is going OK.

Welcome back Welshy and Sharon. I, too, had a few months away from it all. I was nervous about starting again but am now excited to be back on the rollercoaster. 

I hope you find a clinic you are happy with soon, Almamay.

Purpleal- good luck with the sniffing this week.  

Hoe are doing Debs? Still climbing the walls? Not too long now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Megan –fantastic news on the scan Bet you are still on  

Hugs to everyone else. Hope you are doing ok.

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Billie,

I'm so sorry - Our world never caeses to amaze me by how cruel it can be, I will be thinking of you and hoping for a positive outcome, sending lots of love to you & dh,
xxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome Back Welshy - We've missed you  xx

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## morgan

Billio -     fingers crossed and thinking of you.


----------



## Purpleal

Billie,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. 

Thinking of you,

Purpleal


----------



## EMMA O

Billie

My thoughts are with you, sending you a hug 

Take care

Em xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

So sorry to hear that Billie - big hugs to you & dh - we are here 4 you hun.

Sicknote - sorry I missed your brithday - what rotten luck you had - you're far too understanding y'know - I would have kicked many a butt for missing my birthday! 

Aussie & Murtle - have posted this on the IUI site too - but we seem to be doing things differently. I start the d/r jabs a week prior to AF - then when Af comes I start menopur jabs. What pill R U taking ladies?

Looby - I heard from latemum today - she too is going to a recurrent m/c clinic - St Mary's - not till May though. Fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of things 4 you!

Sharon m - is my 1st time at IVF, after 4 failed IUI's too - am nervous about EC & ET - when do you start d/r?

Waves to everyone else!

Luv,
Mizz Gizz. xx


----------



## murtle

MIzz

I'm on Microgynon, which I start when next af comes. I start down-regging 21 days later, approx 1 week before the following af. Start stimming with Puregon on day 2 of that af. So not too much difference. Only taking the pill 'cos af not a regular 28 days, can vary between 24-34 days. The clinic want to control it a bit better, especially with the Easter weekend coming up at the end of March. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Ah - thanks Murt - my cycle is almost to the day each month - so I guess I don't need the pill then!

See ya...
Mizz. xxx


----------



## starr

Awww Billie honey, after all you've been through.

Hoping all turns out ok for you both

Lots of love
Starr xxx


----------



## keemjay

Billie, sending you all the love and positive vibes I can muster

big big 

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

Evening ladies,

Aussiemeg at least you get a day in Oz before yr scan however be sure to set yr alarm as you may sleep through it  

Murtle whens next af due?

Debbie how is the 2ww going?  Not long now.

Looby at long last you've been referred to m/c clinic and not before time.

Welcome back welshy!

Hello to everyone else.

Heres a thought ladies - Maybe we all need to move to Russia as it appears at least we all know we are guaranteed a baby by the time we are 66! 

Love to everyone

NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Ps forgot to say Murtle I love your ticker!


----------



## AussieMeg

Mizz - I am almost the same as Murtle. I'm on Microgynon and I start down-regging on CD18 and stop the pill on CD21. After 9 or 10 days I have a blood test to check the estragon levels and then I start stimming with Puregon. So not too much difference. My clinic makes everyone take the pill so they can control the down regging cycle and it is probably not necessary but it is a really really busy clinic so I think it makes it easier.

 night nurse

Has anyone got any ideas what I should do on the plane as I will need to sniff twice and won't have anyway of being sure I am awake at the right time. Do you think I should ask the stewardesses to wake me at the required times?

Cheers
Megan


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks Meg - Hey, just  tell the stewardess you have to take medication a 2 intervals - i'm sure they'll wake you! Or you could set the alarm on your moby phone...

Mizz. x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Am soooo loving this site: http://guess.priceshout.com/index.php

how does it know

Enjoy,
Mizz. x


----------



## night nurse

Hey Mizz,

Just had a go at that website, thats amazing how does it know?? This will keep me good for a while


----------



## Purpleal

Why cant I access the website?

Purpleal


----------



## Candy

Hi Sweeties

Meg, good luck   with the cycle in Australia, hopefully you won’t need to have one at argc, you will have to remind me of your timings when you get time.

Alma, spain sounds fun, does it work out allot cheaper, hope you get some time to relax while out there ?  

Sharon, welcome any ideas when you might start down regging, the egg collection for me was the easiest bit, was as high as a kite and felt nothing, was a bit sore afterwards, but the actual procedure I felt nothing, hope you are the same, good luck

Louby, hope DH still has some money, will give you a shout in the week, my friend is coming over tonight for a gossip, the waiting list does sound more reasonable, hope you get some answers and a referral soon  

Welcome back Welshy, how was your appointment today ?

Billie, praying for a miracle    

Molly thanks for always keeping an eye on us  

Sicknote sorry your birthday wasn’t such fun, hopefully you will be pregnant or have baby in arms by your next one, hope the down regging is going ok 

Purpleal hope the sniffing went ok today, if you become pregnant while d/r because of doing the deed you won’t get an af and it doesn’t harm the baby so bonk away

NN, OMG at quads, imagine that, you would need a 4person buggy …..your DD sure can talk, that is a huge bill, thx for asking after me, people proberly think I am fat, but I think its quite obvious now, can’t wait to be huge  

Debbie, the 2ww is impossible, just please try and stay positive, hard I know, here if you need me  

Mizz, do you start d/r soon ?

Murtle, I know what you mean about being on the pill, but hopefully they can time things better like that, not long now xx

Emma have you started stimming yet ?

LOL linz at never having sex again, we were advised not to, for the 1st 3months as had previously m/c, godo idea to have a break starting end of March sounds perfect, do hope it works out 4 u

I have taken Feistyblue of the list as not heard from her since, will re add if she appears, also booble was having an appointment in Oct and not heard anything so will remove for now so easier to keep up with you all

Anyone hear from Moodle after her negative ?

Megan, am over the moon to hear you saw a heartbeat, sorry to hear about the other sac, you will have to think of it like we do, that the baby now has a guardian angel

Starr good luck with your IUI

I can’t believe how many of us there are now and I know I have missed peeps so huge apologies

Candy x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Mizz, can't quite figure out how it works - very frustrating.

Purpleal, how is the sniffing going? Not the nicest thing is it but you do get used to it.

Aussiemeg, where in Oz are you going?

Candy, how is little bump - 15 weeks already - wow.

Billie, how are you. Have been thinking of you and hope you are OK.

NN, i'm with you on Russia. How did she do it?

Welshy, how did your appointment go?

2ww still driving me a little crazy but only 5 sleeps to go. Have had a some brown spotting over the past couple of days (sorry about tmi) which I am trying not to worry about.

Big hugs to Starr, murtle, alma, sharon, louby, sicknote, Molly, Emma, Angus and Megan - hope you are all well.

Love Debbie


----------



## Annie M

hiya girlies

Just thought i would come and join you again.  I used to post on the iui thread a few months ago.  I had three failed iui's and then decided to have a break so in order to try and focus on other thinks i have not posted for a while.  

Anyway i have started tx again and i start down regging today - am feeling a bit nervous again now as i am not sure how these drugs are going to affect me.

Hope you are all well and good luck to everyone in tx.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## Purpleal

Hey Annie!

Welcome! You are in good company, some of us have only recently starting sniffing! Me yesterday! I feel fine, although Im sure that will change as the drugs start working properly!
Look forward to seeing more of you on the thread!

Good Luck and Take Care,

Purpleal!


----------



## keemjay

for tomorrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGUS


----------



## murtle

I heard a song on the radio this morning by the Beautiful South called ' This will be our year. (It's been a long time coming)' I think we should all make this our theme song!


----------



## night nurse

I have just lost a huge post  

Will try an remember what I said.

Hi Anniem (aka wizard of Oz  ) welcome to the thread.  I would have been having tx too but we have to wait until April.

Debbiea - Spotting sounds like it could be implantation spotting   heres hoping for you hun!

Purpleal - I have no idea why you cannot get on the website but it is good for hwen you do get in.

Candy - Wow 15 weeks already!  Can't wait til your little one is born.  Maybe you can call it India Verity Francis after us IVF girlies    LOL at quad pushchair cannot see myself with one of them.  My friend is selling her husbands quad bike maybe that will do  

Kimj, thought about you today as have sold an item on ebay for a profit    went to the post office to post it and discovered have left my purse at home, how embarrasing was that?  

Does anyone know if the passport office still issue passports on the same day if you travel to Liverpool?  Reasons for asking are that the courts have my dd birth certificate due to dh adopting my two and they won't release the birth certificate for a lengthy time but could be persuaded to release it for a week the solicitior thinks    So I have to find out how quick the fast track option is at the post office and if the trip to Liverpool would turn around a passport within a week!  Otherwise either my dd won't be coming away with us or we have to postpone the adoption    which we obviously don't want to do.

Also have chipped a tooth again today, only just had one out because of this mind you the chip was half my tooth    and I'm already booked in the dentisit for a couple of weeks for an extraction, filling and a clean and polish already so looks like my chipped tooth now needs looking at too.  Any ideas how to make my teeth stronger?  Will soon be walking around with no teeth!

Anyway bye for now

Hello to Billie, molly, mizz, murtle, purpleal, welshy, angus, Looby, aussiemeg and anyone else I forgot to mention.

Happy birthday tomorrow Angus!


----------



## night nurse

Murtle I heard that song too tonight on Des and Mel    Good tune definitely an anthem!


----------



## *looby*

Have A lovely day Honey    

Love to all - will catch up at weekend,

Looby xxxx


----------



## debbiea

Hey Angus

               

Have a great day

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

Feeling a little worried at the moment. More spotting today and af pains and I am only on day 10 of 2ww. Can't understand what is happening  As anyone else experienced these symptoms?

Love Debbie


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Debbie,

What you are experiencing is absolutely normal.

Day 10 is within the window for implantation and some discharge/spotting occurs around this time. The pains are normal too 

Wishing you luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Tony,
x


----------



## debbiea

Thanks for your message Tony - you have made me feel a lot better


----------



## mizz-gizz

*Many Happy Returns  of the  day Angus!![/*

    
Have a fab time, 
Luv,
Mizz. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Debbie hang on in there, I really hope this works out for you, as worrying as it seems, many people have spoteed around this time and had positive resuots as Andy says.

Happy Birthday Angus my sweet    

NN, I do love the name indian, but am still convinced we are having a boy, I am not sure about te passports, hope you sort it out soon. lol @ the quad bike !!

Welcome AnnieM, hope IVF works 1st time for you

Praying for good news Billie

Love to all


----------



## Purpleal

Happy Birthday Angus!

Hope you have a wonderful day!

Love Purpleal!


----------



## starr

Happy Birthday Angus        

Hope you are having a nice day/evening xxxx

NN i know that in London passport office you can get a passport in 1/3 or 7 days guaranteed. I'm sure it must be the same elsewhere. It's not cheap but is does work, my sil got my neice's passport in 4 days.

Debbie, keep your chin up. As everyone says could be implantation etc. Got everything crossed for youxx

Big Hello to everyone else. I'm about to go again with iui on Monday, fingers crossed all will be ok

See Ya 
Starr xxx


----------



## murtle

MANY HAPPY RETURNS ANGUS !     

Hope you have a good one

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Welshy

All,

Billie hoping and praying all is well.

Happy Birthday Angus.
Debbiea   

Thank you for welcoming me back, tis nice to be back.
My appointment went well, DH got his test results back and were ok, so it looks like ivf and not icis. I have to have hormones checked again as the other results are now nearly a year old as well as the HIV and hep. I have to book another appointment when af arrives.
We had thought that our nhs turn was light years away. However the nurse seemed quite optimistic that our nhs turn should be around April and that we can have two attempts. We should know for certain in March.She advised we wait until then. April seems such a long way off... That was the good news the not so good was that i have to ensure my BMI is 30 or below in order to qualify for the nhs treatment. My weight tends to fluctuate so i have GOT to be strict and keep my weight in check, easier said than done hey.

Please God let this be all of year. 
Hello to Louby Lou, Candy,NN, Molly, Mizz, Murtle, Purpleal, Aussiemeg and anyone else I forgot to mention.


----------



## murtle

Billie -thinking of you lots this weekend. I really hope you get good news on Monday.

Debbie - Fingers crossed for you. Hope the pains have eased off.  

Welshy - Great that you can start again so quickly. Good luck with the diet.

After being on the NHS list for 16months, we finally have an appointment for next month (the same day I start down-regging). DH says we should still attend to see if we can get our free go at ivf on the NHS. I'm not too sure as I don't want to get even more confused, especially if they give conflicting advice to our private clinic. What do you think?

Hope you all have a great weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Juli

Helloweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   
Havent been here for a while..the computer has stopped my links to this thread??
We are on day 2 of stimms and feeling great.apart from the needle rash..
blood tests showed that lh 3.2 and fsh 3.4 so really good news for good eggs..base scan showed nothing whatsoever...hooray.............
Next scan on thursday..have a busy week ahead..have worked out that valenitines day may be judgement day for us..dr asked us wether when we did our pg blood test we would like him to call us with results or the clinic call us directly?what do you think??


----------



## night nurse

Hello Girls,

Is it good morning or goodnight   I Have lost all track of time. I have been able to get onto ff at work so this is great news!  Will make my nights definitely go faster  

Angus where are you?, Hope you had a nice birthday.

Murtle you are always going to hear conflicting advice hun just be prepared for it.  If it were me I'd go with your dh a free go at IVf is better than having to pay the fees we have to pay, fingers crossed you may never have to have it but you will always wonder what if!

Starr thanks for the info on the passport office will try and ring Liverpool on Monday to see what they can do.  Good luck with the iui  

Debbiea - hows the spotting?  Hopefully it has stopped and was implantation.  How many days now we must be getting near  

Love to everyone else, purpleal, sicknote, billie, looby where are you?, aussiemeg, welshy, kim, starr, candy hope i have not forgotten anyone

NN xx


----------



## Janicel

How many times of IUI attempts before the doctor would recommend IVF?


----------



## Juli

Janicel i think it depends on your case..most say 2 tries with clomid and 2 with injections..we had 6 because we are both so young and nothing appears to be wrong with us...i feel much happier now we have moved on as its more scientific and i know that on transfer day i will see my 2 embies and know that all i have to do is hold on to them..i found with iui that it was all guess work..guessing when the follicles were the right size, taking the trigger injection and hoping it had released the follicles etc..sincxe starting ivf i have got my sanity back..on our 6th iui i was broken into pieces and found it very hard to pick myself up again..ivf has given us new hope and i would never go back (although i have had no side effects from the stim or d regging drugs so others may feel differently..)
Good luck if you decide to move forward..


----------



## Janicel

Thanx sicknote for the advice.

I already had 2 on clomid and 2 on injections IUI. I am seeing my doctor tomorrow for the next step.

The only concern I have on IVF is for the period after the egg retrieval, I heard its very painful and I have a low tolerance for such pain.

I wonder how long that period will last and is it true the level of pain is different one person to another.


----------



## Juli

ohh i cant help on that one...am on day 3 of stims for my first ivf/icsi will let you know about the pain etc..dr has told me that you need to drink a lot to stop the pain and ohss and do moderate exercise, he also said to just take nurofen after egg collection if im in a lot of pain..i think the healthier your body is the better..


----------



## encore

Janicel - pain?  I had no pain whatsoever.  Maybe very slight period like pain but absolutely nothing to get yourself into a state about.  Some girls feel a bit woosy, but thats from the sedation more than anything else.  Embryo transfer is also a breeze - well, was for me anyway.  Much like a smear test, but just goes for a bit longer.
M


----------



## Candy

Murtle, I say go for it, I can't see how you can get much conflicting advise and you can't turn down a free go if you get the chance, let us know how you get on.

Welcome Janice, I had 3IUI's and my clinic said that due to our circumstances 3-4 gos would be the max they would recommend b4 trying IVF.

Everyone is different with regards to pain, but personally i felt nothing during egg collection or much that same day, I guess was still heavily drugged, but the following week or so, I was a little uncomfortable, not unbearable pain, but a constant ache sort of thing really, I am not sure if the cycolgest added to this as felt much better once I stopped it.

Good luck

Love to everyone else, sneaky 5 mins on b4 we tell DH's parents (They are running late for dinner lol)

Cx


----------



## MollyW

Oooooooooh Candy!

How exciting - telling the in-laws! 

Good luck hun.  Enjoy your meal. 

Love Molly
x


Hello and  to all the IVFers!


----------



## Juli

Anyone know anything about progesterone gel?? What is it..is it exactly the same as cyclogest?


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi Sicknote

I had progesterone gel called Crinone (I think that is the spelling) and from what I can understand from the girls on cyclogest it is a dream and apparently results in less prog loss. It is inserted the same way a tampon with an applicator is inserted so you get a specific dose. You only tend to leak (a fetta cheese like gunk) every few days. My clinic changed from cyclogest and have been really please with the results. 

Hope this helps

Janice---I had no pain at all with egg collection and even my embryo transfer was much better than what I experienced with IUI. I was laid up for about 5 days after IUI with IVF I was completely pain free. One reason apparently for this is that your cervix is a little more open after egg collection so embie transfer is less painful. Also I have a general for my egg collection because I don't react very well to sedatives at all. So maybe that is something you may like to consider.

Candy---HOW EXCITING

Hi to everyone else just being really brief

Megan


----------



## Juli

Thanks so much meg..the clinic have told me after egg collection i need to send dh over to other clinic to collect my gel..they didnt explain how to use it and i was worried theyd tell dh and he wouldnt understand and wouldnt ask any questions and then i'd have to ring the clinic when i got home....(dh is never reliable when relaying information!!)
Well at least it's not like the cyclogest...
Thanks again


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Well woke up this morning with really really bad spotting  so things are not looking too positive for testing tomorrow. Its going to be a long day at work today. Feeling very low. Have resisted the urge to do a hpt.

Candy, how did you get on with the inlaws?

Helloo to everyone and welcome Janice.

Love Debbie


----------



## Angus

Hello Ladies

Debbiea - My clinic told me still to test even if I was bleeding coz it is possible to have a 'period' and still be pg.  Sending you lots of   xx

AnnieM, Purpleal & Sicknote - Hope the d/r is going well and the mood swings aren't getting you just yet.

Billie - Thinking of you both today hun xx

Murtle - I'd go for the free go!!! Never turn anything free down  

NN - Hope you got your passport sorted hun

Candy - Hope telling the inlaws went well  

Welshy - Goods news about only needed IVF.  Oh hark at me!!! Only needing IVF.  You know what I mean tho  

Thank you for all your birthday wishes girlies.  I had a lovely time and was totally spolit all weekend.  DH took me out for a posh meal Friday night and I managed not to let him down by doing anything stupid   Seriously it was lovely to go out and have a laugh together.  Clearly we dont do it enough.

On Saturday night I went out with all my friends and they bought me lots of lovely prezzies and bought me champagne all night!

Unfortunately I am now offically a lightweight and did not get up till 4 yesterday coz my poor head hurt so much!  But dh was very kind and looked after me even tho it was self inflicted.

Af arrived today so we only need one more and we go again.  Might try to persuade dh if we can wait for another one tho as I'm not really sure I want to get straight back into cycling.  We'll see.

I'm down the gym tonight in penance for my weekend of over indulgence and then we are having reflexology on Thursday.  I shall be heathly all week now!!!

Hello to everyone I havent mentioned personally

L xxx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Not good news from me I'm afraid as the clinic just confirmed the original diagnosis this morning, baby has stopped growing.  Unfortunately I have to wait until saturday for the procedures which I was hoping would be sooner - another few days of waiting around.  DH and I had blood tests this morning that they will consider for genetic and chromosome problems and for m/c reasons.  They will also try to test the fetus however aren't hopeful as often at this stage the cultures which come back end up being of the woman's womb rather than the fetus which is very small.  It's worth a try though I suppose as it might just show something.

Thank you all for your very kind wishes since my last post and for the positive vibes.  Also for those of you who have sent good luck messages and thoughts over the weekend knowing that this appt was today - we're very grateful for your support.

I have read some of the recent posts but haven't really taken much in - just want to wish everyone who is d/r and stimming, waiting for appts etc. all the luck in the world and hope for all of us that 2005 is our year.  Good luck for testing Debbie and Angus is right about testing anyway despite the spotting - I sincerely hope from the bottom of my heart that you get your BFP and join Candy across on the other thread!  You keep taking care of yourself as well Candy - another milestone reached telling the in-laws!

Take care everyone - I will call back in but not sure when.
Much love Billie xxx


----------



## *looby*

Billie,

I had everything crossed that you would get positive news today, So Sorry for you & dh

  at having to wait until saturday - Just makes it worse. Will be thinking of you. Take as much time as you need, we will be here when you are ready to come back. xxxx

BIG  
to everyone - i know i have been neglecting you all recently  Work is a nightmare at the moment, and i've got to go on a conference on wednesday    Back on friday  

Promise i will do better - in the meantime sending huge
Hugs & Cuddles to you all  

Looby xxxx


----------



## Angus

Billie

I'm so sorry the news wasnt what you had hoped hun.  

I hope the wait till Saturday isnt too horrible.  Hopefully now you have had these tests they may be able to find an answer so you dont have to go through this again. It must have been an incredibly painful few years for your and your dh and you seem to handle it all with such dignity.

I'll be thinking of you both

Lots of Love
Linzi xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Billie

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. May you and your husband draw on you love as strength to get you through this. 

Thinking of you
Megan


----------



## keemjay

Billie, so sorry sweetheart, it just aint fair

                               

kimj


----------



## MollyW

Oh Billie - so sorry to read your bad news. I am dreadfully sad.    

Thinking of you and DH today and sending you BIG cyberhugs. 

I hope the testing can give you some answers at least.

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## mizz-gizz

So sorry to hear that billie - am thinking of you babe.

Mizz. x


----------



## murtle

Dear Billie

I am so dreadfully sorry to hear your sad news.

My thoughts are with you and DH.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## morgan

Hello IVFers

Billie - I am so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated.    Am hoping that at the very least the tests may be able to answer some questions, as you've been through sooo much.

Debbiea - good luck    to you.  People get all kinds of bleeding with BFPs and through pregnancy.

Janice - definitely ask about having a general if you are worried about egg collection.  Many do that as standard anyway and as people are saying, everyone's experience is different. Mine wasn't very nice but it was certainly managable with the gas and air.

Sicknote - good luck with your stimming.  Let's hope 2005 is the year for you - I had not realised you had been through quite a few IUIs.

Murtle - great news that you might get a free go next month.

Angus - very late happy birthday to you, lady, - glad you had a fab time and are getting your boozing in while you can.

Welshy - also great news that you might get your NHS go in April and not have to wait as long as you thought.

Candy - howdid go with the in-laws??

Good luck to everyone else I've not mentioned - sorry, can't keep up with this thread now, it's got so big.

love Morgan xxx


----------



## murtle

Afternoon all

Re my NHS appointment next month - its not my free go, its just the initial appointment to start the ball rolling. When I last phoned them they said the waiting list for ivf was 3 years! By that time I will be drawing my pension! 
We are hoping that as we have already paid privately for all the tests it might speed the process up a bit. Meanwhile, we'll just keep on paying. Luckily, we have a flexible mortgage and have managed to get ahead of our plan by quite a bit. I estimated we would have enough for 3 goes, taking into account my loss of earnings during that time as I'm self employed. That was before icsi came into the equation. That's an extra £700 each time so may have to redo my sums.

I had my first appointment with the counselor today. It wasn't at all as I had expected. I thought it would be just a casual chat about learning to relax. She was very good and delved into stress at work, family issues and especially about not looking backwards or forwards but concentrating on the 'now'. I cried quite a bit. Didn't fully appreciate how stressed I had become until I had to admit it to somebody else. She has given me loads to read and work on. I'm feeling really drained now so I'm going to have a nap before DH comes home.

Hope you are all doing OK.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Billie,

I am so sorry to hear your news. I am thinking of you and DH at this very hard time. 

Stay strong and know we are here if you need us.

Love Purpleal


----------



## starr

Oh Billie and DH,

I cant beleive you have to go through all this again honey. Thinking of you both xxxx   

Debbie hope you get the result you want today xxx

Love to you all 

Starr xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hey Girls 

Miss Rubbish at personals is back - but here goes!

Murtle - Do o get any help with at least the funding of the drugs? Where I am, I get 3 goes, but I can pay privately and get nhs to pay for the drugs. I then lose a free go. 

Debbie - I refuse to beleive it is af - Im crossing / holding every possible part of my body for you - not just my thumbs!!

Kimj - Wouldnt it be great - a natural! Good Luck!!

Candy - how did dinner go and breaking the news to the in laws go - come on - were dying to hear!!!

Angus - Good to hear you had a good birthday! And it sounds like it was especially good if you were stll down and out at 4!!!

Aussie - Where in Oz are you having your ivf? May I be so rude and ask you why you opted to have it there and not here? Do you get better treatment there? PM me if you like!

Sicknote - 14th seems a popular day at the moment! 14th will be our EC day (hopefully)! Wishing you all the best - after all you and dh have been through, you so deserve that positive.

Welshy - April will be here in no time! Is it just me or has everyone else noticed how quickly January has gone? 

A big hello and hugs also to MollyW,  Megan35, Mizz, Looby!

As for me, day 6 of down-regging. I feel fine, luckily no side effects yet! Had acupuncture today, so feel very de-stressed, positive and happy.

Speak soon,

Purpleal


----------



## Purpleal

And how could I forget Starr !

Good luck with your basting!

Love Purpleal


----------



## debbiea

OMG OMG OMG I got a  . I can't believe it 

Thank you all so much for your positive thoughts, thumb crossings etc.

Still very early days though. The clinic is calling me this afternoon with due dates etc.

Wow, I think I need some time for it to sink in. I called my sister and she told me she is 8 weeks pg and had been waiting for my result before she told me. So it will be nice to go through it together.

Anyway, I had better get back to work.

Love to everyone

Debbie


----------



## *looby*

Congratulations to you & dh - Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

Debbie thats great news!!! 

                  WELL DONE!
kimj


----------



## night nurse

Billie will pm you with a little bit of info I recently found out!

Debbiea           Well done heres to a happy and healthy 8 months!


Love NN x


----------



## Candy

Billie, I am so gutted to read your news, I have been praying that things worked out for you both, u don't deserve this, no one does, but you have both been through so very much and life is just too cruel, I really hope with al my heart that this is the end of the bad news for you and that 2005 does turn out to be your year.

I am sorry you have to wait till Saturday, but I hope now they will screen you and find out why you have been so unlucky and hopefully they can help prevent this ever happening again.

Take all the time you need, we are not going anywhere, all my love, hugs and support Candy x


----------



## debbiea

Hi Billie

I was so sorry to hear your news. Sometimes life is so unfair. I hope they find some answers in your test. Am thinking of you.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Feels a tad insenitive writing this now, but I know Billie would want us to carry on xxx

As for the inlaws, it went well thanks, they were very shocked, when they asked how far gone I was, DH said 15weeks and theres a long story behind it all, his mum said, I know how babys are made so you don't need to go into details ... lol ... how wrong was she !! We told the edited version, i.e no treatment background to his sister and grandma last night, who was over the moon.

Debbie, that is fantastic news and just what we need to lift the spirits, I really hope things go wel for you and you and your sis can share the experience  

Kim, hoping you get that natural.

Purp, glad you are doing well, hope it stays that way.

Murtle, so glad the counselling helped.

Morgan, I know what you mean its huge now !!

Linz, u have  abeautiful way with words.

Love to you all C x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there girls.

Well a big congrats to Debbie. Well done and you thought the 2ww was bad watch the next 8 months. I am sooooo excited for you.

Purpleal I am doing my tx at MonashIVF in Melbourne. Why did I decide on OZ instead of the UK. Well first of all it will cost me about £300 after the medicare rebate, secondly I ahd a tx there last year and got pg but lost the baby so they know me, since I am in NI I am not overly impressed with the whole medical system and do not feel that they are the most innovative and they did not really want to take any notice of the info my consultant from Oz sent to them and wanted to start from first principles again ie basic IUI even ignoring the dosage info provided. Also MonashIVF are one of the world leaders and my cons is absolutely excellent. The funny thing is that my cons in OZ is Belgian, my nurse is scottish and the doctor is from yorkshire!!!

Candy was your MIL understanding about the tx and over the moon?

Angus I can't belive I missed your birthday..me the incorrect birthday girl and all so belated happy birthday.

Hi to beveryone else. Must run and DIY STILL.

Love and kisses
Megan

PS Billie hope you are ok as Saturday approaches.


----------



## morgan

Fantastic news, Debbie!   Congrats to you and dh and hope you have a happy and healthy next 9 mths.


----------



## KimE

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Purpleal

Another congrats to Debbie!!!


----------



## Billie

Hi

Just a quick post as I had to pop in to see Debbie's news.  Congratulations to you and DH on this fabulous news.  It will be lovely to share with your sister such a special time.  Here's to a very happy and healthy 8 months!

Thanks again to you all for your kindness and good wishes - it means so much to know that you're all there. 

Take care,
Love Billie xx


----------



## Juli

CONGRATS DEB....


----------



## starr

Congats Debbie......

Fab to have good news.

      

Love Starr xx


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS DEBBIE

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Yes thanks Meg, don't think she fully understood the extent of what we have been through, but yes was very pleased for us, although unlike my parents, she not held a baby in 30 years


----------



## MollyW

Well done Debbie!
 FANTASTIC NEWS! 
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.
        
Love Molly
x

PS. Hi Candy. Glad it went well with the MIL. Will pm you in a mo...


----------



## mizz-gizz

Debbie - fantastic news - congratulations! = 

Billie - hope you're doing okay hun - 

Hi to everyone - sorry not been on - is a bit difficult at work at the mo - so am doing this from home. I am having my pre-ivf scan on Thursday then start d/r on friday - am really excited now and can't wait!

Bigs hugs all round... 

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Juli

Hello to you all.Candy glad it went well at MIL'S (i'm not speaking to my mum or mil at the mo..caused by my 2 sil's having babies..long story..good that you can get on well with them)
Aussie meg hope you are doing ok...Thought i'd post to let u know..
 Think i hit the wall this evening..
Felt funny and had a little cry at tea time and havent felt quite like myself since.went for a little sleep and woke up with a swollen tummy and pain all over.not sure if i'm coming down with dh's bug or if i've been overdoing it a bit..felt fine this morning had loads of energy..even went to the gym..and my thrush doesnt seem to be going.
Stood on the scales this evening and discovered i've added 5lbs!!!(another cause for tears) and i've hardly eaten anything in the last few days..
Pg friend called up and i just felt like i couldnt speak to her..Think something weird is happening to me..hope its just a phase and dosnt last too long
Feel like i'm drowing on the inside and am starting to feel sea sick and hear sloshing sounds when i walk!!
Anyway Hope you are all well.would do more personals but am strugling to focus..(theres some silly football noises on in the background...BOYS!!!)
Ju xx


----------



## linds

Hi Girlies! May I join you?

I've got my counselling appointment for my first egg sharing IVF cycle today.  I'm a bit nervous as I have no idea what to expect.  We then have an appointment with the Egg Sharing nurse next month so I guess we'll be going in March??  My only worry is that I wont make enough eggs to share or that I'll give all the good ones away and be left with the duds (selfish I know).  I guess most couples doing egg sharing cycles probably have these fears too?

Anyway, I'm hoping this year is our year too. My best friend announced she's pregnant again on New Years Day.  It was just a week after my 4th IUI negative so I've been a bit low recently but now trying to focus on positive thoughts.  I am really happy for her but in the same breath really jealous!

Wishing you all the best of luck! We're worth it!


----------



## EMMA O

Hello  

Hope everyone is ok.

So sorry to hear about your news Billie, my thoughts are with you.

A big congrats to Debbie xxxx

I started stims on Monday, feeling ok so far just abit tired.  I am abit worried about OHSS, i was told that i am prime candidate for it !!!!!!  I've got a scan on Friday so fingers crossed everything will go ok.  Is it best if i stop exercising or just carry on as normal ??  

Take care everyone   

Em xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

A big conrats to Debbiea and Megan35 and also a big Happy Australia Day wish to you. Hi to evreyone else. Will log on again a bit later just busy today.

M


----------



## encore

Hi Megs!  Happy Australia Day to you too!  I hear its pretty hot there.  Its bloody freezing here!

Billie - hope you are doing ok.  x


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Girls!

Just a quick one - how long into down-regging does af arrive? Today is day 8 of sniffing and nothing yet?!!

Love Purpleal


----------



## EMMA O

Hi Purpleal  

AF arrived on day 13 of d/****** for me but i think it depends on how regular your cycles are.  

Good luck xx

Em xxx


----------



## encore

my cycles are regular as clockwork but first experience d/regging i was 6 days late (or was it 5?? can't remember), second i was bang on time.  i think it is considered 'normal' to be up to a week late.


----------



## Angus

CONGRATS DEBBIE & DH

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months

L xxxx


----------



## Juli

Happy Aus Day Meg...my friend Kate(from adelaide) is having a little celebration and am disappointed not to be joining in with her this year...


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone 

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes.

After the big high of the news on Tuesday I have now hit an all time low. I have had heavy bleeding over the past couple of days and bad af pains.Had another blood test this morning. My hcg levels went from 202 to 311 - not a good sign - apparently they are supposed to double. So I have to wait until Monday for another test but the nurses said not to get my hopes up. I feel so sick and confused at the moment and frustrated that I have to wait until Monday. I can't stop crying and poor dh is not quite sure what to do.

My sister had a check up today and I am so happy that everything is ok with her but at the same time angry that it can't be me.

Sorry guys - just had to get it all off my chest. 

Will write again soon.

Love Debbie


----------



## keemjay

oh debbie, so sorry to hear that, dont blame you for feeling so poo. hoping and praying that things have improved by monday hun

big  and    

kimj x


----------



## Candy

Debbbie, I really hope they keep rising and the bleeding was nothing to worry about, they do say the worrying on just starts when you get a positive as unfortunately with IVF, we then have to contend with so many problems in the first 12weeks.

I will be thinking and praying for you Cx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Dear debbie - thinking of you and praying that things will look better by Monday. big hug  

Am having my pre- ivf scan this afternoon - am hoping there is no probs / cysts etc so we can go ahead.

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Candy

Fingers crossed Mizz


----------



## keemjay

mizz - hope its all fine and dandy   

hows your hair?

kimj


----------



## AussieMeg

Mizz--Good luck with the scan

Debbie---I am sooo thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. If the weekend is becoming too much go up to RNS hospital and get a scan and some comfort. That is what I did when it was all happening to me, I went to the Royal Women's in Melbourne and felt all embarrassed about using the public system but they were so caring a lovely and encouraged me to go back at any time if I havev any problemswhen my clinic was closed. Hoping it will all be ok.

Wishes
Megan


----------



## night nurse

Debbie

Good luck over the next few days, heres hoping your bleeding stops and the pains and your hcg levels quadruple!  Will be thinking of you.  

Mizz - Good luck with your scan today hope everything is as it should be!  

Hello to everyone else , got to rush at work this afternoon.

Love NN xx


----------



## Purpleal

Debbie,

Im sorry to hear your news. Try and relax as much as possible until Monday.

Please take care.

Thinking of you,

Adrienne


----------



## KimE

hello, please can i join you ladies?

I have just had my 2nd iui with injectables (negative   ) and we have decided not to waste anymore money on iui and go straight to ivf (we are paying for everything ourselves) 

We are waiting for the consultant to tell us if we are going for long or short protocol to start in feb or march. 

Looking forward to getting and giving some support throughout all this. 

KimE


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Kim,

Of course you can join us!

Look forward to getting to know you better!

Purpleal


----------



## Billie

Debbie

I'm so terribly sorry that you're suffering so much.  Try to relax and rest as much as possible until Monday and keep those positive vibes going.  I know how hard it is to stay positive but if you don't do that you'll lose hope completely.  I understand your mixed emotions about your sister, but I can only imagine how hard it is for you right now.  I will pray for you and send you all the positive vibes that I can so that things pick up for Monday.  If you need a friendly ear at anytime, please feel free to pm me.

Lots of love to you and DH
Billie xxx


----------



## night nurse

Welcome KimE I know exactly how you feel when the 2nd iui doesn't work its awful but then the thought of IVF gives you more hope and off you go again.

Mizz - how did the scan go?

Debbiea thinking of you  

Right off to read the BFP thread to see if our first iui baby has arrived!

Love to everyone

NN xx


----------



## keemjay

for tomorrow....

   HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURTLE    

Have a great day 

kimj


----------



## KimE

Night Nurse, can i ask a personal question? Why have you chosen to have just 2 iuis and then proceed to IVF? I just wondered as that is what we have decided to do. Our iui's have cost £1100 each...and for such a low success rate i feel as though we may as well go the whole hog!

Debbie, lots of +ve vibes for you.


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi ladies - pre-ivf scan went well and all is looking good, so I start d/r jabs tonight - hurrah - I feel like it's actually happening now!

*Happy Birthday Murtle!*    

Billie - hope you're doin okay hun... 

Welcome KimE - another one of the IUI ladies joins us 

Hope you Aussie gals enjoyed the celebrations...  

A good w/e to one and all,

Luv,
Mizz Gizz. xx


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz,

HOW EXCITING!! Are you on long or short protocol?

Love Purpleal


----------



## Juli

HAPPY B DAY MURTLE


Mizz congrats on getting to the beginning..welcome on board...
Purpleal how r u.hope evrythings going ok for you..wont be long now..ohh valentines how exciting!!
Welcome Kim 1100 sounds very expensive for iui's we were using frozen swimmers and ours were a bit more expensive but still only 500 each time....
NN any news on the baby yet??ohh it's exciting..the first one!!! Hope you are ok
Billie hope you are feeling ok..have been thinking of you both..
Deb have been thinking of you as well..hopefully you're resting up and trying to relax a little.Sending you  
Meg how did the Aussie celebrations go?Hope you had a riot..any funny stories??
Have just had a reflexology session and am now feeling very chilled..sickeyness has passsed and think the rest has done me good..next scan tomorrow at 11 wish me luck (follies need to do some stretching and growing) dh cant make it to the scan again..so am feeling like i'm doing this all on my own again!!!
Luv to you all
Ju xx
P.S. Hope you all have a fab wekend..am going to try and get to cinema tonight if i feel ok..has anyone seen Million Dollar Baby is it any good


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi PurpleAl - am on the long protocol - stabbing instead of sniffing!

Sicknote - haven't seem Million Dollar baby - though has been given great reviews. We're off to see Meet The Fockers tonight - can't wait!

Mizz. x


----------



## Billie

Hi ladies

Positive vibes to Debbie - hope you're feeling okay.
Well done Mizz and good luck.  You'll be sick of jabbing by the end but it will be worth it when that BFP flashes up!!
Sicknote - Million Dollar Baby is excellent.  We went last week when trying to occupy our time and didn't think we'd concentrate but it was so good we did!!  Enjoy!
No news from Minkey yet I see - I keep looking to find out if our first baby is a boy or a girl - I say our first baby but you all know what I mean!

I should write loads of personals to mention those of you who have wished me well but the cramps have started now and I'm pretty uncomfortable.  Hope you'll forgive me and allow me back onto the sofa with my hot water bottle.  Hope everyone is well in the meantime and I will catch up with all of you soon.

Billie xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

I just want to say hi to everyone as I have been off the site since Nov as my P.C. packed in and I have just had it fixed.
I really can not keep up with what has been going on with everyone but hope 2005 will be the year for everyone dreams.

I was due for my first IVF treatment at beginning of Dec but received a phone call at end of Nov from my clinic saying they have to delay due to contracts etc....

Anyway I called the clinic last week and the nurse has said probably two months time for the IVF which will make it early march hopefully.

She has given me the option to start right away at St Mary's in Manchester ( contract problems at care in Manchester)

Has anyone any advise on what to do? do I go now to st Mary's or wait two months for Care?

Anyway.. I am going to try and catch up on all the postings..

Bobble.xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, still hoping 2005 brings us all our dreams.

Will add the new list and catch up on the messages over the weekend.

C x


----------



## Candy

Welcome back Booble, happy birthday to Murtle, new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,21660.0.html

xx


----------



## keemjay

hi guys  

wondered if some of you would put your stories on the IUI Intro thread, its not exclusively for people doing IUI right now, and you've all been IUI girls in the past (once an IUI girl, ALWAYS an IUI girl   ) - i think it would be nice to hear from people who  have been thru the experience of IUI and moved on for whatever reason

thanks peeps  

kimj


----------



## Juli

Kimj not sure i should put our story on after dh's cancer and 6 failed iui's  I think it'd depress me to read that if i was a newbie..Maybe you'd be better having people who have had some successes?
I have always wondered why some people dont move on to ivf sooner.I suppose it's personal preference. We trust our dr completely and we have followed his advice to the letter hence us doing 6 iui's before moving on to ivf but we've always felt like we're doing the right thing.


----------



## debbiea

Thank you everyone for all of your kind messages. It helps so much to have your support.

The last 4 days have been a struggle  I think I have cried myself out now. Had bloodtests this morning so will know the outcome this afternoon. I have resigned myself to the fact I have m/c'ed so it shouldn't come as too much of a shock. Not very positive I know but I think I would rather that than getting my hopes up at this point.

Walked into the clinic this morning with dh. He went to sit down and I heard someone call out my name. It was one of dh's good friends and his wife. And dh had gone and sat right next to him and they hadn't noticed each other. It was kind of awkward - not the place you expect to bump into friends. But kind of reassuring at the same time. Kind of made me feel not so isolated. 

Anyway, enough of me!

Billie - did you have your appointment on Saturday - how did you get on?

Kim, will look at putting my story up soon.

Lots of love to everyone else. Hope d/r'ing, stimming, 2ww'ing etc are all going ok.

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Well, not good news  My hcg levels have gone right down so that is the end of that. Was prepared for the worst but still feeling very sad. Have an appointment with the dr tomorrow so will find out where to from here. Still have 16 frozen embies so would be keen for another transfer as soon as my body is ready. But we will see what the doc says.

Love Debbie


----------



## Purpleal

Debbie,

I am so sorry to hear your news. There is not much I can say to make it better, but please know that I am thinking of you.

Take Care,

Adrienne


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Sicknote, I was curious to hear you say that you had 6 IUI's before moving on to IVF.
We have had 5 failed IUI's with unexplained infertility, and have to wait until March to see my consultant.
Last time we saw him, he wanted us to at least try 3 IUI, preferably 4, 5 or 6.  Then he said he would "be pushed into IVF".
He was a bit painful about it, and he told me I was impatient. Considering it's been 2 years, and I turn 35 this year, I don't think i am impatient.  Does anyone else?
DH and I have decided 5 failed IUI's is enough for us.  I have to agree with you, that most people don't seem to increase success rates with more than 3 attempts.
Anyway, likely to be starting IVF in April/ March.
Until then, just praying for a miracle.

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear your news.  I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is.  
Jodi


----------



## encore

Hi Jodi,
I hope you dont mind me responding to your post.  I was an IUI girl many moons ago and now I only post here occassionally as I post mainly on the ARGC thread.  I moved to IVF (actually ICSI in the end as I only had 5 mature eggs and my clinic didnt want to take any chances) after only 1 IUI.  I was originally on NHS (but self funded) and the consultant at Guys who eventually saw me (after we'd spent nearly a year having all the tests etc) recommended 3 IUI's before going to IVF, however he did say the choice was mine and I could move right to IVF if I wanted.  I chose IUI for the usual reasons (less invasive etcetc) but after 1 I just knew it wasnt going to work for me (dont ask me how I just knew!) but like you I had just turned 35 and for me it was important to start getting a bit aggressive with the treatment so maybe that was a factor as well.

Also, I think its important to remember that doctors are different - they make different diagnosis and they recommend different treatment.    Just because your dr thinks you are champing at the bit, it doesnt mean he is right.  You might just as easily have found a dr like mine whose recommendation was to call it quits after 3 IUI's (even if i did have only one).  You could also have got a doctor who recommended trying clomid.  I never understand why as with unexplained IF you ovulate anyway, but there are some girls on this site who take clomid for unexplained IF.  So just because you have a different view to your doctor, dont let that rattle your confidence.  I really think in these situations that our opinions are just as important as the doctors opinions.  And if there is one thing I've learned it is that you just have to speak up!

So from one 35 y/o to another.....good luck!  and dont let the b****s get you down!

Debbie - I'm sorry - I have been following your posts.  16 embryos is a great number though.  I'm sure one of them (or maybe 2??) is impatiently waiting for you.

xx


----------



## KimE

Debbie, i am so sorry. 

Jodi, I know just how you feel. I turn 35 this year, and after 2.5years ttc and our 2nd failed iui we decided to go straight to ivf. I don't think you are impatient at all, infact i think you've been very patient! I worried about this too, as reading threads people were going for ivf after trying for a lot longer than us...but i thought what the heck...my money...my body..and if the consultant doesn't think i am crazy then why shouldn't we!?!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Billie

Morning ladies

Debbie I'm so very sorry that it didn't go well for you.  I prayed so hard all weekend for it to work out for you and your DH.  No matter how prepared you are, it's still hard and you do have to grieve for the baby that you have lost so it's neither wonder you are sad.  I'm pleased that your follow up appt is soon though - at least you don't have to wait ages to discuss the next steps.  Being practical and finding out how soon you can use your frozen embies will be a big help I'm sure.  Take care of yourself.

Jodi - we had 5 IUIs before moving onto IVF.  Unexplained IF and 2 natural pregnancies lost so we were anxious to do something positive to improve our chances.  1st IUI worked so I think that's why we went onto having 5 go's before moving on.  We asked about the IVF rather than have it suggested to us and paid for the treatment as we don't get to the top of the NHS list until this year.  I echo what Megan says about the importance of our opinion.  My own view of your situation is that if you are doubting IUI then it is the right time to move onto something else - you have to have confidence in what you're doing for it to stand any chance of success.  Good luck with your appt.

I went into hospital on Saturday for the medical m/c procedure.  It wasn't what I expected and was a lot more traumatic than I anticipated.  It took longer than we thought - I didn't get home on the day but came home yesterday.  I had a blockage in my cervix which they had to remove late Saturday night and the pregnancy tissue had been stuck - when something is going to go wrong, it always happens to me!  The positive thing about it happening this way is that they got the pregnancy tissue separately to my tissues so there is a chance of some results from testing.  Just waiting for our appt at the end of Feb to discuss what's next.  Hoping to go back to work on Thursday as I feel the need to get on with life now.  Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.

Take care everyone
Billie x


----------



## jodsterrun

Thank you all of you for your words of wisdom.
I really appreciate it as it's obviously a big decision to move to IVF.
Billie, I'm sorry to hear the D&C was traumatic.  I hope you recover quickly.
Thanks again everyone, your advice is invaluable.
Jodi


----------



## Juli

Sending Billie big   
Jodsterun..we only carried on with the iui because we could and have gone for ivf because dh's sperm is running out. I think it's a matter of your opinion not the dr's after all you're the one whos paying!! It elps if you like your consultnat..we have been realy lucky..in that we completely trust ours and he has come to be a friend of ours..We have followed his advice because we trust him and know that he would do his best for us. I would say to anyone whos having any tx if you're not happy go somewhere else..after all the tx isn't just about the physical side of things..your mental attitude and state can affect it too.


----------



## mizz-gizz

Ditto that Sicknote - that's why we changed clinics too - we were really disappointed with our first clinic, and get a lot more care and attention at the present one.

Hey Megan and Billie - I think those must be exactly the kind of stories Kim was talking about, they would be perfect for the IUI Intro thread. Kim - I will put something up too, when I get a mo - but is a bit hard to log on from work sometimes lately...

Debbie - am so sorry it didn't work out hun - hopefully you can go again very soon eh?  

Hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girlies!

Jodi - I had one attempted IUI (we had to abandon as no response to the drugs) and the doctor didnt even offer us a second IUI. It was IVF or nothing! It was a shock, but the success rate is higher, so will most probably the better option for us. It is hard though, in the beginning to make that mental move from IUI to IVF. 

Billie - I am sorry to hear that your procedure on Sat was worse than expected. Hopefully they will be able to have a look at the tissue and find out what happened. 

Sicknote - how is everything going with you? Are you still on course for EC tomorrow? If so, I hope it goes very well for you! Good Luck!!

Mizz - I am trying to figure out where you are having your treatment? Viveka? Where is that?!

As for me, I just had my pre-ivf scan, on day 12 of sniffing! How funny is that! I think it turned into more of a sniffing and lining scan! Anyway, no sign of af and womb lining still 5.8mm. Next scan on Wednesday. Dont know what is going to happen, as doc said as I have pcos, may not get af at all.

A BIG HELLO to everyone else!

Take Care!

Purpleal


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Purpleal - Viveka is where the Marilyn Glenville clinic is situated - in St John's Wood - http://www.marilynglenville.com/

Something for the cat lovers - http://screenclean.j1media.com/lick.html - takes a few mins to open!

laters,
Mizz. x


----------



## Juli

Purp..hey.day 12 already.. I have egg collecion at 7 am tomorrow so will be up at 4 to get there and hopefully transer wil be on Thursday. Clinic are hoping to find 9 nice big fat eggs suitable for icsi if ivf doesnt work..
Ohh i feel excited..have opted for GA as am worried i may embarras myself if i have sedation..Last time i HAD ga I ended up chattering on about dh before i finaly passed out after they gave me extra drugs..apparently i was nagging him to turn the football off on the tv!!!
Will let u know how i get along. Have set laptop up on wireless connection so am chatting to you now from the comfort of my sofa..(where i am tucking into my first easter egg..)
TTFN
Ju xx


----------



## Candy

Billie & Debbie thinking of you both


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Debbie and Billie. There will be hard times and everything ahead but I hope you can look to the future and your dreams will come true.

Jodi. I did an IVF cycle first and then an IUI cycle. I personally preferred the IVF as I feel there is more control of things.

Purp have you started injecting yet?

Sicknote how terribly terrible exciting. Best of luck. I chose the GA too as I like waking up and it is done with no side effects.

Mizz you are just a few sniffs ahead of me.

Me I start sniffing on Tuesday night (wed morning aus time) and 1 week til I am in London and 1 week and 1 day until my flight home. 

hope everyone is ok
Megan


----------



## *looby*

Work is absolutely manic at the moment, 
having a really hard time keeping up with everything   

Debbie - I am so sorry things didn't work out for you this time, will be sending lots of positive vibes that things will work out right with those frosties  

Billie - What can i say - I am sure things feel like they will never get better, and i cant promise that it will happen soon, but you are an extremely special person, and i hope that the sun will soon shine to brighten up your days.
Sending all my love to you & dh xxxx

A Follie / Af dance for all you cyclers   

               

And a bit of extra special Fairy Dust thrown in   

                

Love to all 
special   to Molly, Angus, Murtle, Night Nurse & Anyone not mentioned personally,

Mustn't forget our special Birthday Girl ( & Bump )        

Hope you all have a good week,

Looby xxx


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Thanks again for all of your kind words and thoughts. 

Billie, i'm sorry your procedure was so tramatic. Thinking of you and hope you get some answers soon.

Purpleal, day 12 already - thats gone quickly. You can look forward to the stimming soon 

Sicknote, good luck for your ec. 

Jodi, I don't think you are impatient at all. It can be a very friustrating process at the best of times and the last thing you need to be doing is waiting around.

Have just come back from dr. We have a plan of attack - 11 Feb I have to have a hysteroscopy so my next et can be a lot easier than the last. Then I have to wait for af to arrive to start my medicated FET cycle. So I am picking my next et will be about 6 weeks away. We are going to go to blastocyst stage this time.

Big hugs to mizz, megan, angus, looby, candy, kim, aussiemeg, nn and everyone.......

Love Debbie

PS. I'm with you on that extra fairy dust Looby.


----------



## mizz-gizz

Good luck with EC today sicknote!   

Megan - I am jabbing for d/r rather than sniffing - I was told to start it a week prior to expected AF date. Good luck babe!  

Hi to everyone else - hope all are doing okay today!  

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## Juli

Thanks to everyone for the best wishes.. We coleected 12 eggs and dh's swimmers were raring to go when they defrosted so we may not need icsi after all!!!Wahooo. (will use that money for a well deserved holiday) Dh has named them all after the x men and has decided we have enough for a footie team and one sub!!!
We will know how many embies we will have tomorrow will let you know more then.
Ju xx


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie to say hi to Looby Lou.  Hope you and DH are okay.... Lovely to hear from you - don't work too hard!! 

Congrats on EC Sicknote - that sounds FANTASTIC - and DH's swimmers great too - looking good for tomorrow.  

Hi Mizz and PurpleAl, hope the d/r is not too bad...  

 to Billie, sounds like you had a dreadful time at the hospital. Hope you get some answers that will help you next time.

Debbie - so sorry to read about your dropping levels. Let's hope one or two of the other embies want to stick around for longer next time....    Hope you're okay today.

Good luck AussieMeg for starting d/r tonight - got everything crossed for you this cycle.... 

   to you all.

Love Molly


PS. Anyone heard from NightNurse lately?  Hope you're okay NN.


----------



## datai

hello girls

not sure if i am doing thsi right as i have recently registered to this site.  I have just been told from my specialist that ivf is next step after 3 failed iui's.  Dh has some concerns but will probably start in march/april as away end of feb

regards
datai


----------



## AussieMeg

Debbiea--Great news on not having to wait that long. I often believe that having tx helps get over the disappointments.

Sicknote--12 eggs coolio. Hope they are alll little tarts and welcome those sperm with open arms.

Just a hi to MollyW because I meant to do it on my other post.

And welcome Datai.

Love and Kisses
M


----------



## murtle

Evening all

Just a quickie from me tonight. We went to Devon of Friday for a lovely long weekend to celebrate my birthday. Didn't get home til late last night and I'm shattered. Definitely an early night for me.

Billie - really sorry your procedure was so horrendous. Thinking of you  

Debbie - so sorry it didn't work out for you. Great news that you can go again so soon.           for those frosties.

Sicknote - well done on those 12 eggs.  Brilliant news. I can't believe you've already reached ec. Hope you get really good news tomorrow.

Purp - if no af by Wed we shall organise a group af dance to speed it along. 

Welcome to Datai. 

Kim - I will add my story to your thread sometime during the week when I'm a little less tired. An excellent idea though - well done. 

Will catch up with the rest of you in the week.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

Welcome Datai, I had 3 failed IUI's and was succesful on my 1st IVF so heres hopping you are the same, good luck any questions just ask.

Tad behind on the news, but well done Sicknote, hope you have some real beauties there, good luck with ET

Thinking of both Debbie & Billie  

Arrghhhh I missed your birthday sorry murtle, glad you had a fab time, sweet dreams

/waves to Molly

Mizz hope the d/r is ok

Love to all Cx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Sicknote - twelve eggs thats great news heres hoping all of them fertilise so u can freeze some!  

Debbiea - good for you getting back on the band waggon hun I sincerely hope this time yr embies hang around a lot longer like nine months longer  

Purpleal, Hows the d/r going - still waiting for af?

Looby - Nice to see you here.  Hope you are ok, will have to ring you soon for a chat  

Molly- thanks for asking after me, I have just been busy with work done six days on the trot and am knackered and then tomorrow I'm in college all day so its a whole week without a day off.  I havn't even had time to go to the gym  

Murtle, glad you had a nice birthday.  You should have called in on claireabelle she lives in Devon  

KimE - We decided after 2 iui's to give it up because we have early menopause in my family and felt I didn't want to waste my eggs on iui!

Kimj- I would love to post my story but me thinks you'd need ten pages for mine  

Candy - any new on the minkey baby??  Havn't had chance to catch up with all you BFP's yet!

Welcome Datai.

Love to Aussiemeg and billie  

Bye for now 
NN xx


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY 30TH CANDY!!!


----------



## debbiea

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY​


----------



## murtle

HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY CANDY​    ​
Hope you have a lovely day.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## EMMA O

Happy birthday Candy  , have a fab day.

Good luck with your ET on Friday Sicknote.

I'm having EC on Monday, I've got 15 on my right side and 8 on the left !!! 
I've got another scan on Friday so hopefully everything will go ok.

Sending everyone loads of   

Take care

Em xx


----------



## Juli

Happy B day Candy 
  
Hope yoiu get lots of nice gifts and suprises ^surprise


----------



## AussieMeg

*Happy Birthday Candy.  * 

Best wishes for oday and what will definately be a very lovely year for you


----------



## debbiea

Sicknote, great news on your ec   with et on Friday 

Em   with your ec. Sounds like you have some nice follies there 

Candy, how was the big birthday. Hope you got lots of nice pressies 

Purpleal, how is everything going - any sign of af yet?

NN, it sounds like you need some time off. You make me feel tired just reading your post.

Billie, how are you doing - have you had any results yet?

Welcome Datai - I hope you enjoy this site and it helps you through the ivf process.

Murtle happy belated birthday. Hope you got lots of nice pressies too 

I am slowly coming to terms with the whole mc thing. Although this morning on the bus I was sitting next to this lady and about 10 minutes into the trip she pulls out a Baby Names book - just great  Then another lady got on with a 7 month old baby and sat in front of me and proceeded to talk very loadly to the person next to her about her son whose name was Thomas which just happens to be my fav boys name. So it wasn't the greatest trip to work. 

But it is almost the weekend so I am looking forward to catching up with some friends and having a few vinos 

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Debbie
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debbiea

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA O​


----------



## night nurse

Blimey another birthday, happy birthday emmao!

In fact happy birthday to anyone with a birthday this year   that should cover us all  

Debbiea - Poor you on the bus it always happens like that doesn't it?  I was at college yesterday and there was a nurse there who I worked with on my last ward and the first thing she said to me was ' I'm pregnant again you know, 9 weeks'!

Emma - are you being treated at the priory? Good luck with ec.

Billie - where are you, hope you are ok.

Candy you too.

Looby - hope you have recovered from your exhausting day.

Hi to everyone else

Love NN xx


----------



## murtle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA O   

Hope you have a fab day tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Good luck for ET tomorrow Sicknote. Lots of             coming your way.

  for Debbie. Your doing great girl. There will always be tough moments like today but they will get easier, I promise.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Juli

Thanks Murtle..am taking dh to Oxford street first so at least when i'm a mummy for the first time (temporarily anyway) at least i'll be dressed well!!
Widget and Fidget( as you know the eggs were named after the x men..but i'm not having superheroes put in my tummy) will be making their way to their new home at approximately 2.45pm...Lets just hope they like it and decide to staying there
P.S. Over dinner this evening dh and i were discussing baby names..he  has decided he likes Logan..I'm sure that's the(normal) name of one of the X Men!!BOYS!!!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Best of luck today Sicknote. Thinking of the boys as they start their journey.

Big wishes
megan


----------



## Juli

Thanks meg was just updating my ticker!!!
Am eating lots of choccie this morning in preparation for their arrival!!
Am ready and raring to go but dh is still fast asleep in bed..doggies are keeping babt space warm for them though..We're having a nice cuddle on the sofa..(maybe they know after today they'll have to share their mummy!!)
Have been advised to buy orange today so am going to trawl Carnaby street and find something appropriate.Will let you all know what they look like under the microscope when i get back (hope they dont have dh's big ears!!!)
Luv Ju xx


----------



## debbiea

GOOD LUCK SICKNOTE​


----------



## debbiea

Aussiemeg, when are you going to be in Oz and where will you be?


----------



## topsham

Hi there

Finally made my way over to this link to join in the dreaded 2ww.

I'm Laurie from Topsham in Devon and on our first iui attempt so fingers x.

Its been a bloody long journey to get to this stage and the relief that we feel right now is immense, I know theres still a long way to go but getting to the iui has been lake climbing mount everest! Clinic and Dr's etc, I'm sure everyone knows what I'm saying.

By the way does anyone know of any pals who have done this with Diabetes, my clinic are so negative because I have Diabetes that I feel that its me against them proving I can do it with this !

Fabe, brave, loving ladies each and everyone of you!

Laurie in rainy Devon, x


----------



## KimE

Good luck for today Sicknote!!


----------



## encore

Hi Laurie,
A good friend of mine had some sort of syndrome when she was very young - and ended up with thyroid problems, diabetes and some other hormonal problem.  So a triple whammy.  She didnt even have periods.  Anyway, she had always been a bit slack with her diabetes but really made a concerted effort to eat right and manage it as best she could, b/c she really wanted kids.  Though she often (about 3-4 times a year) had episodes - you'll know better than me....hyper or hypo glycemic  Anyway, she started to menstrate but her cycles were about 50 days long.  She spent some time on clomid, then was about to undergo IVF but when they did her blood profile they discovered she fell pg naturally.  I know I know dont you hate those stores when they dont happen to you!!!!!  I was v. v. happy for her because she is just a lovely person.  

Anyway, I waffle.  She was monitored very closely through her pregnancy which I think in some ways caused the most stress, because often her endocrinologist was telling her one thing, and her consultant was telling her another but at the end of the day she sailed through her pg and carried her baby to term.  He is now about 8 months old.

Hope that gives you some comfort.  Good luck!  xx


----------



## Juli

Thanks for all the good luck's... We had good news they've frozen another 3 and are seeing how two are doing.. The ones that were put back (widget and fidget) looked very handsome under the microscope..Widget (the clever one obviously) has divided into 8 already( the embryologist was so shocked that he had to ask someone else to check it for him!!)
Fingers Crossed..supose i'd better post on 2ww board now..although i feel like a bit of a fake as i only have to wait a week and a bit!!
TTFN
Ju xx


----------



## Purpleal

May I please wish a belated happy birthday to Candy and Emma O?

           

I hope you had wonderful days!

Thanks

Adrienne


----------



## Candy

Thanks for all my birthday wishes , happy birthday to you Emma & goodluck Monday, I have totally lost the plot with where you all are on your cycles, so I will post the old list with what changes I can work out and can you all please pm me your amendments as I have not been keeping up C x

Good luck Sicknote   

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 

*IVF Students *    

Sicknote - 2ww Testing 16/02 
Pupleal - Stimming 02/02 Prov EC 14/02 
EmmaO - Stimming EC 07/02 
Mizz - Down Regging 28/01 
AussieMeg - Sniffing on 01/02 

*IVF Recruits*  

Fergie - starting 22/02 
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
SharonM - Starting IVF 05 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
Bobble - IVF March time 
Jodsterrun - Starting March/April 
Datai - Starting March/April 
KimE - IVF March 
AlmaMay - Barcelona appointment 27/01 
Murtle - Staring ivf/icsi feb/Mar 05
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Billie -   
DebbieA -   
Triciah - Taking some time out 
Moodle - Taking some time out 
Looby Lou - Taking some time out 
Starr - Trying another IUI

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

Cx


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Thought I'd take a few minutes to check out whats been going on recently and say hi to you all.

Sicknote - hope ET went well and you're getting through the dreaded 2WW.
Molly and Looby - thanks for your ongoing kind thoughts and hope you're both keeping well. 
Mizz and Aussiemeg - hope d/r is going well and not dragging along.
Purpleal - hope d/r is going well with you too.  Surely a valentines day EC is a good luck charm!!
Debbie - Hope you're feeling okay and coping with your m/c.  It's so easy to keep telling people we're okay when often we're not.  It's not surprising that you felt the way you did on your bus journey - it sounded awful.  
NN - sounds like you've been having a tiring time with work - hope you're resting well.  Thanks for keep asking after me and sorry I haven't popped in before now.
Murtle, Emma O and Candy - belated Happy Birthdays to you all!!!  Good luck for EC Emma   .  Everytime I look at your ticker Candy I can't believe it - the time seems to have gone so quickly since your BFP - well to me anyway - it's probably dragged for you and DH!!  Another scan soon I should imagine?  
Welcome Laurie - hope all goes well.
Megan35 - hope all is well with you and baby.  Look forward to seeing your ticker soon!
Jodstrerrun, KimE, Angus, SharonM, Angus and Bobble - hope this waiting game isn't too bad - treatment time will soon be here!
Welchy, AnnieM, Tricia, Moodle and Starr - hope you're all well too and taking care of yourselves.

Our follow up appt is at the end of Feb when we hope to get some answers and some advice on what next.  I went back to work in the middle of the week.  I was poorly by the end of the first day as I did too much too soon, but apart from being very tired and intermitent headaches since, I've been okay.  Ready to burst into tears every now and then, but I was like that anyway!!

Take care everyone and have a good week!
Billie xx


----------



## murtle

Welcome onboard Widget and Fidget. Snuggle down and enjoy the ride. Looking forward to hearing good news from you both in 2 weeks.

 for Billie. Good luck with the follow up. Hope you and dh are taking really good care of yourselves. 

   for Emma for tomorrow. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Hope you are all having a good weekend - Is it really monday tomorrow  

Sicknote - Jope the dreaded 2WW isnt going to slow - just concentrate on looking after Widget & Fidget and keeping them Snug & Warm 

Mizz, Meg, & Purpleal - Hope the DR isnt too bad. 
Emma - Good Luck for tomorrow     

Megan - How are you ?? When is your next Scan ??

Sorry Murtle for missing your birthday - Please accept belated congratulations 

Special Hugs going to Debbie & Billie

 to Molly, Angus, Candy, Starr, Welshy and anyone i've forgotten

As for me - Well i have been out spending Dh's Money again 
I now have a Nice shiny new pooter - Think for the money it should do the ironing and bring me breakfast   

ONLY 14 DAYS TIL MY WEEK AWAY - YIPPEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## murtle

Are you excited about going away by any chance Looby?


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Just a quick one. I am off to London tomorrow and then on the plane to melb on Tuesday night. Into the docs when I get there on Thursday and then the test for down reg on Friday so you guys should here from me on Sat. Hope everyone stays well and happy

Megan


----------



## Purpleal

Megan,

I hope you have a good journey back to Oz and Good Luck with the down-regging!

Take Care!

Adrienne


----------



## murtle

Have a safe journey Megan.

Good luck with the treatment  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Juli

Hope eeryone is ok this evening ad looking forward to the week ahead. We have just come back from taking Widget and Fidget to the cinema to see Oceans 12.(their first experince of cinema surround sound!!).which is very clever but you need to concentrate (dh kept loosing the plot) Just thought i'd do a quickie post to send everyone  
And to wish AussieMeg well for her trip..
Hpe to catch up with you all tomorrow..
Ju xx
Purpleal how are you getting along??


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

Billie - so good to hear from you. Hopefully you will get some answers in your follow-up appointment. I know how you feel about the crying - just the smallest thing can sometimes set you off. Thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Sicknote - pleased to hear widget and fidget are getting out and about. Sounds like they are having a lot of fun 

Megan, have a good trip downunder. 

Looby, where are you going on you week away?

Purpleal, not long now until ec - are you getting excited?

NN, hope you're a bit quieter at work now.

Hope everyone else is going ok - Candy, Murtle, Megan35, Angus, Datai, Jodi, Mizz, Emma, Starr, Welshy.....and anyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## murtle

Hi girls

I am in need of an af dance pleeeeeeease. If she doesn't come by tomorrow, Tx may have to delayed for a month cos Easter gets in the way. She's been threatening to arrive all weekend but as yet, nothing.

Please help  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

AF dance for you murtle

                    

                 

                 

kimj


----------



## *looby*

I agree with Kim  

                    

                                 

                        

Surely she wouldnt dare keep away now       

Looby xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Oh my gosh - I miss a couple of days and look what happens - I miss TWO birthdays!

*Candy and Emma - a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
I hope you both had a fab time
        

Hey murtle - this is for you:      
     
          
   

Sicknote hope ET went well and 2ww flies by! 

As for me af arrived at the w/e some am having baseline scan on weds - then, if all is well - I start menopur...fingers crossed for no cysts eh?

Hi to everyone else - hope all are okay!

Lots of love,
Mizz. xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

mizz
              to cysts


----------



## debbiea

An AF dance for you Murtle

                                


And Mizz,   for you scan tomorrow.

Love Debbie


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls!

Just a quick one from me. Can you physically feel if your follicles are growing? I am getting a bit anxious now, day 6 of stimming. This is round about where my IUI cycle collapsed, due to non response to the drugs. 

Hope everyone is well!

Adrienne


----------



## fergie

hello ladies

AF arrived on Sunday so that's the 2nd IUI BFN. I'm not surprised as we only had one follie each time. As I am not at all convinced about doing this again, we've decided to move to IVF. And I'm scared. 
Its now all happening quite quickly- off for an Xray thingy this Friday, dummy transfer 22nd Feb, and onto the drugs. Estimated EC around 20th MArch I guess. UCL does a long but modified protocol for people like me (border line results on ovarian stimulation test) so you don't downreg too much and then you get a high dose of stimulation drugs, to try and ensure a better response. I also like that they will convert to GIFT if you don't respond well and only have a few eggs and they still get a decent pregnancy rate for that. 
Off to the GP tomorrow to see if they'll pay for the drugs and if she'll sign me off for 2 weeks from EC day.

Looks like some of you guys will be cycling at similar times to me. Murtle hope you can join me soon. I am sure I will have plenty of questions about durgs and side-effects etc as things progress. 

Good luck to all who are downregging, and SIcknote, hope Widget and Fidget are settling in well.

fergie


----------



## starr

Mizz good luck for the scan tommorow honey    no cysts allowed!!!!!!!!!!!

Murtle hope af arrived for you xxxx

Well we're gonna be joining you soon. Have started all the test's needed today (a million blood's and a swab) Really wanted to give up iui and start ivf now, but it seems the nhs can't work that fast!!! However we should make the next cycle.

So another iui in the wait (Have lost faith in it but the nurse said it's free so why not!!)

Good Luck to you all xxx

Love Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## Juli

Yippee nearly into the 1ww now..
Hope you are all ok
Catch up soon
Ju xx


----------



## debbiea

Hi Everyone

Fergie, welcome  It's a very scary time but the IVF process isn't too bad if you have already done the IUI thing.

Starr, welcome back. Good luck with your IUI.

Purpleal, hope the stimming is going ok and you are getting lots of nice follies - I am sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  

Murtle, any luck with the  

Mizz, how did the scan go?

Sicknote, hang in there. It's tough but hopefully it won't take too long to come around.

Love to everyone else.

Debbie


----------



## Candy

NIce to hear from you sicknote, hope you are coping ok, I lost it completely on the last week and look how mine resulted, so fingers crossed xx

Welcome Fergie, hope its 1st time lucky for you.

Linz hope you are ok  

Any news MIzz ?

Hi Starr, really hope you don't have to have an IVF and your last IUI works, like you said if its free why not x

Thinking of you as ever Billie, hope you are ok Louby and work has calmed down.

Last time i wish the witch has arrived Murtle, hope she has.

Tricia if you are reading of this, hope you will join us again soon for round 2

Thanks Kim for your fab dances love to all missed C x


----------



## murtle

Thanks for the af dances girls. All that       worked its magic. Af was there in all her glory when I woke up yesterday. I stated the pill today and am still on schedule for ec 21st March. Mind you, I’ve had the worst PMT ever this weekend and need to do a lot of making up with dh.  

Widget and Fidget – how are you guys settling in. Did you enjoy the pictures? I hope mummy didn’t east all the popcorn. 

Mizz- Hope the scan went well and that you have no cysts. 

Purple – I never actually feel follies growing but during iuis I did get a lot of twinges in my ovaries. I am praying you get a response this time round. 

Fergie – sorry   arrived for you. It sounds like we’ll be cycling at the same time. I’m on a similar protocol with downregging just under 1 week. Best of luck with your GP. Can’t get an aspirin out of mine let alone fertility drugs.

Emma – I hope the ec went ok. Any news on your embies? 

Aussie – Hope all is well downunder. 

NN – you’ve been too quiet lately. I hope it’s because your on funny shifts and that you are in good health. 

Angus – How are you sweetie? Are you going again soon? 

Special hugs for Billie & Debbie  

Looby – How’s the new pooter?  

 to everyone else.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi

Just a quick update from me - no personals as I have people for dinner! (This is copied from my London Girls post - sorry)

Murtle, your prayers worked! I went to the clinic and had a scan and have 27 follies!!

Sizes are:

4 x 14
6 x 13
2 x 12
9 x 11
6 x 10

I am really happy, especially as I thought I would not respond to the menopur. I also had to have some blood taken as they want to check my hormones (something starting with an e!!) as they are concerned about OHSS.

Take Care Everyone!

Adrienne (Purpleal)


----------



## fergie

Hello all

Just a quick update. Went to see the GP today, and to my surprise she has signed off the drugs for one cyle of IVF. Yahoo!  
I was expecting a big no, but she said that their policy is to give one cycle's worth of drugs on prescription and that's it. I am very relieved- won't have to borrow so much money now. She also gave me enough for 2 cycles of the cheaper drugs, and will sign me off for 2 weeks or so when the time comes for EC & ET. I am very relieved, and can now alert people in work that I'll be off for a while. I am less stressed already having talked to her about it all. 

Murtle, looks like we'll be buddies on this cycle.  

Sicknote- how are you doing? Staying nice and relaxed I hope. 
Mizz, Meg and Purpleal- how's it going? 


Take care everyone.
fergie


----------



## debbiea

Purpleal

Fantastic news on all those lovely follies. I'm so happy for you .

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

G'DAY

Well here I am out here but of course my laptop doesn't work but Colin's does. So mine is getting fixed for Monday so will have to be brief as Colin seems always to want to use the pc when I am on it . Really romantic trip and no stress and we slept and had cuddles and was just yummy. I haven't read anyone's posts but will try to later. But did catch site of Purp's follies so that is mad. Off to have anti jet lag grow big follies acupuncture this afternoon then off to the clinic in the morning to see if I have downregged. It is only day 27 but day 9 of sniffing. No sign of af but if I have downregged then I can start injecting on Sat. Seems early doesn't it?

Miss ya all heaps but I am off to have a lay beside the pool.

M


----------



## EMMA O

Hello everyone 

Thank you for all your happy birthday messages, i had a fab birthday thanks.

Sorry i haven't posted any messages for a week, i've had some time off work.

EC was on Monday, it went well & thankfully i don't remember any of the procedure. I had 28 follicles and 13 lovely eggs.  Because i'm egg sharing my recipient got 7 and i got 6.  Luckily 5 of the 6 eggs fertilized !!!!!  But unfortunately because i've got moderate OHSS i am unable to have them put back in this cycle   . I was sick all day after the EC and have felt so sore and bloated ever since.  I was upset to hear that i've got to wait even longer but i know i've got to get better first.  So our 5 embrio's are in the freezer waiting for us.  

Sicknote, i've got my fingers crossed for you, hope the 2 weeks goes really fast.

Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi everyone,

Murtle I'm still here now have three days off in a row and then in for one and off for a week because its half term!    So should be around plenty.

Emma - Sorry you cannot have your embies put back this cycle, it must be so frustrating when that happens  

Purpleal - 28 follies wow thats amazing keep drinking the water  

Aussiemeg are you trying to make us jealous with your longing by the pool?  Its working    Good luck with stimms and scan!

welcome fergie!

Mizz - how did the scan go no cysts I hope.

Looby - How is your new computer? why did you have a new one by the way?

Linz - How are you?

Billie - Hope you are ok  

Well its the middle of Feb almost time flys eh?  I havn't ordered my drugs yet for my april cycle plenty of time I guess.  I am too busy trying to tie up loose ends like my dd passport and getting my dog injections so that he can go in kennels while we go away ONLY 8 WEEKS AND 6 DAYS TO GO!

Hello to anyone I have missed

NN xx

Ps wonder how long I'll hold on to my title of quiz night winner!  Have a go girls on a Tuesday as they give you special access to arcade games if you win now!  Its great and you can play each other1


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - sorry been on - am sooo busy at work at the mo - I literally don't get a spare minute. Scan went fine and have started menopur jabs!

Purpleal and em - blimey 27 & 28 follies - is that how many they want!! Didn't realise it was so many. I am being scanned again next tuesday - so hopefully will have a nice sized batch too.

Hope everyone is okay - good luck with though d/r, EC, ET waiting af etc!      

hugs,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## Juli

Hello swirly girlies....Aussie Meg..i was nearly sick when i read your post.. i am starting to look like a veal calf (sorri if any veggies) and am need of desperate sun.I can feel the warmth on my skin already..oh bet you've got your shades on..good book peace and quiet..Why can't my 2ww be full of that sort of thing?? I convinced that Mexico was the place for us this year so we have booked to go at the end of April..not long to go now.. so hopefully i will be crisping up like you soon Meg!!!

The 2ww is starting to drive me mad and today was a final straw..i stripped the wallpaper off of the hallway walls..much to dh's suprise when he came home!! 'This is what hormones do is it?' he said when he got in..it was only then that i felt like hitting him with the frying pan..otherwise i have been relatively cool, calm and collected. Only 5 days to go.. i met a friend at the gym today for lunch had a 5 minute drool over the pool..which i miss so much and then had to stop myself from throwing on my trainers and runing upstairs to hug the running machine whilst in floods of tears!!! 

So i will mostly be watching dh put up new wallpaper which i have kindly chosen for him, whilst giving him an artistic opinion from a distance (ie in the comfort of a nice cosy chair..)
I have been out doing some retal therapy.. i have managed to buy several dvd's and cd's and treated myself to some lovely earings...(i also spoted the ring that dh got me for christmas in the jewellers window and almost feinted at the price..well at east i know he loves me even if he's not all that sensible with money!!(and he has good taste)

Right am off to have a nice bubbly bath and enjoy being emersed in water even though i can't swim about  can't even share a bath with dh anymore  because clinic said the risk of infection is too great..due to the ivf giving you no natural mucus plug..hence no swimming..i know dh doesn't like to wash too often but i never thought he  was that dirty..!!

TTFN
Catch up soon.
Ju xx

P.ss Purpleal congrats on follies hun...drink lots of water and lots of milk (that lucozade stuffs supposed to be good because it hydrates you better than water!!..is that scientifically possible


----------



## debbiea

Evening everyone

Have just arrived home from having my hysteroscopy (spelling??). It wasn't the nicest but at least it is over and done with. Feeling a little woozy so am going to have a shower and curl up in my bed. Dr was running behind so what was supposed to be a 4pm op turned out to be after 7pm.

Emma, hope you are feeling better. I had the same thing and had to delay my ET. I'm thinking of you. If you have your FET in your next cycle I may be having mine around the same time.

Purpleal, how are your lovely follies going.

Sicknote, i hope widget and fidget are behaving and doing everything they should be. Not long to go now

NN, where are you going on you hols. You may have already told us but my memory has been a bit shot lately.

Aussiemeg, how is Melbourne.

Big   Billie.

Candy, how are you getting on?

Murtle, pleased the AF dances worked.

Love to everyone - mizz, fergie, kim looby, i'm off to my bed.

Thinking of you all and sending lots of   

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Purpleal - Good Luck for EC on Monday


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Sorry to hear it wasn't nice Debbie, but glad its over for you and you managed to get some sleep.

Good luck Purp for tomorrow, can't believe how many you have.

Emma sorry to hear you can't have them put back in but can fully understand them not putting them straight back in, the conditions must be perfect for your safety and best chances, keep smiling they will be longing to get back inside your tummy.

Sicknote  

Aussie I 2 am jealous, u make the most of it.

Mizz, hope you grow some beauties

Fergie, thats great news that you get your drugs paid 4, 4 1st cycle what a relief, lets hope its the only one you need.

Murtle how are things with you ?

I know I have missed peeps, but am off out again in a min, so love to all


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Everyone!

Thank you you for the good luck messages!

I hope everything goes ok with EC! Not nervous yet, but we will see what happens tomorrow! Most probably start crying just before they sedate me!

Enjoy whats left of your weekend everyone!

Love Adrienne


----------



## Purpleal

p.s Where IS everyone? Its so quiet on here!!

xx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Just a quick post tonight as I have a nice relaxing bath awaiting - couldn't resist logging in to find out about our BFP ladies and all of their new additions!!

Adrienne - good luck for tomorrow    and try not to worry.  I thought I'd be scared but there really wasn't anything to be scared about.  I remember the doctor saying to me 'this will be a bit cold' and don't even remember what he was doing at the time!!!  I'll be thinking about you.
Emma - sorry that your ET will be delayed but it's for the best - you need to give it the best possible chance.  Take care and rest plenty.
Candy - nearly half way there girl!!
Debbie - sorry to hear about your procedure.  You look after yourself.
Looby - hope you're keeping okay.

Love to everyone else and I promise to catch up on personals this week.  Thanks for the ongoing hugs and messages of support.  I'm feeling okay and still positive that 2005 will be a good year!  Back at work which has been terrible though - my boss said that the company wouldn't condone sick pay for IVF!!!  I wasn't on the sick when I had my treatment, I took holiday - I was only on the sick when I had the m/c.  We could all do without the extra pressure that this type of thing brings - never mind, c'est la vie!!

Billie xxx


----------



## murtle

Good luck fot EC tomorrow, Purpleal


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Purpleal - Hope all goes well today - will be thinking of you   

Billie -         to your boss 
Let me at him !!!!!

Sorry i cant keep up at the moment girls - work is just manic.
Back to normal soon  

Hope you all have a great week,
Lots of Love 
Looby xx


----------



## EMMA O

Hello  

I'm feeling alot better now but still abit bloated.  

Debbie, i will probably be doing FET after you because i've got to have a cycle free of drugs first, i think it'll be mid april (seems like ages away!!).  Let me know how you get on.  

Good luck with EC today Adrienne  , hope you feel ok.

 to everyone else.

Em xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi

Just a quick one from me, still feeling a bit woozy from the pethidene.

I got 9 very good eggs. I had over 20 follies, so compared to that I feel a bit disappointed? Or are 9 good ones a good result? I almost had a heart attack, when DH came back, he said I only got 3. But he then said he was only joking, that I got 9! SOOOOO, not a good thing to joke about!

Lots of Love,

Adrienne 

p.s sorry about the duplicate message - this is the same I have posted on London Girls!


----------



## Juli

WELL DONE PURPLEAL.......CONGRATS....

9 Is really good...it only takes 1......

Hope everyone is haVING A GOOD VALENTINES...

Catch up with you all later
2WW is nearly over..WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
lUV jU XX


----------



## night nurse

Hi all,

Purpleal - 9 eggs is good!    vibes that they all fertilise adn you get some to freeze.    to your dh for winding you up like that!

Debbiea - I am going to Margarita hun, carribean island just off Venezeula.  I can't wait!

Looby nice to see you are ok.

Billy you too.

EmmaO glad you are feeling better. 

Nothing happening with me other than have been quite   lately.  Work have decided to move me from my ward to another for 3 months    Wouldn't mind but the patients on my ward are mainly self caring and the ward I am going to is female only average age 80, all incontinent, demented and bedbound!  So its very heavy, and due to their lack of staff it means most shifts I would be on I will have to run the ward!  I really don't need this kind of stress with IVF in April mind you part of me thinks thats why they have moved me as they know about it and as they refused my request for long days know I will be having time off! I was told it is my turn, I havn't been there 5 months yet  anyway their reasons are that I need management experience and that everyone will be doing it in turn.  Don't believe them.  So is it a compliment they are sending me first or do the others not need it in which case its no compliment.  Not sure.  Have to go in two weeks but all I can do is cry about it!

Hello to everyone!

Love NN xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

good luck purple!!!
xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

HI everyone

Well done Purpleal. How many fertilised. Gosh the questions never stop do they.

Billie I assume you told them you had a miscarriage and that is why you were away and then they will feel like about 2 cm big. I would definately fight for the paid sick leave as any woman who ahs a miscarriage is entitled to 2 weeks off automatically in the civil service so I assume it must be the law or something. Let us know how you go

Best of luck to everyone
Megan


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps, 

Purp, 9 is great, hope you had some beautie sto choose from.

/waves to Megan, glad you are feeling better Emma.

NN, wow !!! now I even more jealous !! sorry to hear about work, keep focusing on that holiday xx

Fingers crossed sicknote

Murtle we need an update, how are you ?

Louby, I 2nd that on the work front  

Billie, can't believe hes being like that, hope you can explain things and get paid for it as its the last thing yuo need is more stress and less cash.

Love to all Cx


----------



## Juli

22 hours and counting....can you tell i'm climbing the walls yet?


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls,

Just another quick one from me! I came into work today, but feel sick so I am going home now (wanted to take more time after transfer). Clinic called me and we got 6 embies! Transfer is tomorrow 10.20.
I will be back later for personals.

Take Care

Adrienne

Lzy posting, same as the one I did in London Girls


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Well done adrienne, 6 embies fantastic!  Will you freeze the rest?  Good luck with the et tomorrow   

Good luck with testing Ju   

Only about another 8 weeks then I guess we will be starting, feel scared just thinking about it.  Anyway girls I fell over again today and have hurt my left ahnd so much so I find it difficult to drive because of the handbrake and gears.  Anyone got a right hand drive they want to swap    Good thing is told dh cannot cook his tea  

Anyway thats all from me hello to all the hardworkers, those waiting, D/R, Stimming, or 2ww.

 to you all .

Love NN xx


----------



## debbiea

Purpleal,   for et. Will be thinking of you.

Billie, I can't believe the nerve of your boss. I hope you sort everything out.

Love to everyone else.

Debbie


----------



## MollyW

Good luck Sicknote for testing today... 

and good luck PurpleAl for ET.  

 to Billie for your insensitive boss!

 to everyone else.

Love Molly
x


----------



## EMMA O

Hello 

Got my fingers & toes crossed for you today sicknote, hope you get a Positive 

Hope your feeling abit better Adrienne, Good luck with ET  

Hello to everyone else

Em xx


----------



## morgan

Good luck sicknote    

Purpleal - hope et has gone ok.  6 embies is fab.

Billie - really sorry your boss is being an idiot.  Go get him.

hi to everyone else /waves and hope you are all well.
xxx morgan


----------



## Juli

Still confused..?? Clinic have just called and i had a BFP.but only with a level of 26.6  Any pg should be over 25 but they think that the level is so low and the bleeding so bad that i was pg and am now miscarrying  .
I have to go back for a retest on Friday but the clinic has said to assume the worst.  

Poor Widget and Fidget....


----------



## MollyW

Oh no Sicknote!  I DO hope it works out for you sweetheart...

  

Love Molly
x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls,

I had Et today at 11. Out of the six, 5 divided, 1 fragmented, 2 x 2 cell - not good enough quality to freeze . Then the 2 x excellent 4 cells which were put back.

I got home and found out that Angus's (my dh) dad passed away this morning.

I hope you are all well and that you understand I cant do any personals.

Take Care

Adrienne


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Sicknote - sorry about your news heres  hoping that at least one of yr embies hangs on   

Purpleal - sorry about your dh's dad that must have been a shock i imagine.  You know what they say though where one life ends another begins so here is hoping you get your BFP in 2 weeks time.

Big hellos to Candy, billie, looby, murtle, emma, debbiea, aussiemeg, molly and anyone else who knows me  

Love NN xx


----------



## fergie

Oh Sicknote, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I've been logging on more often the last few days waiting for your news. Hoping and praying it will be better news on Friday. Sending you lots of    

Adrienne/Purpleal- glad the ET went OK-sorry to hear about Angus' Dad. What a time you're having. Just take one day at a time girl and give your man a big hug.

Love to all. 

fergie


----------



## Candy

Sicknote, really hope its not over for you, its one of the hardest things with IVF as you often get chemical pregnancys, or where the embryo has started to embed but wasn't strong enough, I really hope that your little one keeps fighting to hold on and that those levels keep rising (((hugs))))   

Oh purp what awful news, I am sorry for you and your family, glad to hear the et went well thougha nd I have everything crossed 4 u x

/waves to Emma, Louby, Angus, NN, Molly, Fergie, Morgan, Debbie, Aussie, Murtle, Billie & Co x


----------



## debbiea

Sicknote, Widget and Fidget, hang in there. I know it is so tough but stay strong. Big  

Purpleal, will be sending lots of     for those two lovely embies. So sorry to hear about dhs Dad. My thoughts are with you both (and the two little ones) at this time.

Love to Candy, NN, Aussiemeg, Emma, Fergie, Morgan, Molly, Looby, Billy Murtle and everyone...

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Candy, 19 weeks already...........where has the time gone?


----------



## *looby*

Sicknote,

Keeping everything crossed for you    

Purpleal - Thinking of you and DH xxx

Also sending Lots of Love to Candy, Molly, Angus, Debbie, NN, Billie, Murtle, Emma, Fergie & Megan ( I'm so Jealous - all that sunshine   )

Looby xxxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

Fingers crossed sicknote   

Will do the list tonight, unless my clients go early today (fingers crossed) C x


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps

I am so pleased to be almost 1/2 way now Debbie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22836.new#new


----------



## EMMA O

Mornin  

Sicknote, keeping my fingers crossed for you & hoping that you'll get better news on friday  

Adrienne, Glad your ET went well, so sorry to hear about DH dad.  My thoughts are with you.

 to everyone else

Em xx


----------



## debbiea

Sicknote, how are you going. Thinking of you 

Purpleal, hope you are Ok.

Love Debbie


----------



## Juli

Thanks for your thoughts, the bleeding has slowed a bit, i ve only just got up..but i did another hpt this morning and it still said pg..does the hormone level take a while to drop?? I was told that i was at 26.6 and hpt goes off at 25 so when it says not pg then i know theres no hope but how long do you think it would take the level to drop??

All of this thinking is confusing me...i'm waiting for my consultant to call me so that i can have a chat with him to try and iron out some questions..
I asked Ruth if it could be ectopic and she said that they'd have too look at the levels....

Oh well lots of lazing for me today and up early for test tomorrow.It's my best friends little boys 9th b day party tomorrow night, we're going bowling and i just want everything to be ok, he's very shy and didn't want a party but told his mum he wanted to go bowling with me and steve (steve is his footie coach) so i don't want to let him down..Hopefully we'll get the results with plenty of time to spare to sort ourselves out before we go...

Sorry no personals am feeling all over the place today......


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - sorry haven't been on for a while - and haven't had a chance to read back on posts I'm afraid.

Am in week 3 of d/r, started menopur a week ago - but am not responding well so far and only have 5 follies. They have increased my dose last night to 8 vials a day + the d/r jab every day too. 

Was a bit weepy about it yesterday - though Angus has pulled me out of the depths with lots of advice - thanks for that Hun - and have a FAb break in London with dh this weekend!

Has anyone else had a slow response to jabbing - how many is the average amount of follies? Does anyone know?

Thanks ladies - better dash - as am at work. Hope all are doing okay, I promise to take some time to read back onthe posts soon. 
Big hugs,
Mizz Gizz. x


----------



## morgan

Sicknote - I am so sorry, you must be feeling so confused.  I hope talking to your consultant helps a bit.

Hello Mizz - hope the increased dose makes all the difference for you.

Hello everyone else
x Morgan


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there girls

Sorry I have to be really brief out here but two quick ones

Mizz, in myfirst IVF I only had 4 follies at your stage and had to fight with the clinic to keep going with cycle. I ended up with 7 eggs and 2 embies and 1 pg so I wouldn't worry at all. It is early days yet.

Starr. Feet up I think for you. Don't give up hope yet.

Thinking of you all
Megan


----------



## encore

Mizz, hi there from an old iui girl....

my last cycle i dont know how many follies i had b/c i was too scared to ask.  But I could see that it wasnt many.  i was on 450u merional for my stimms and though i stimmed for the normal amount of time - 12 days, it took big doses to kick start my follicles.  at a guess i would say that i had 5 or maybe 6 but different sizes.  in the end i had 8 eggs, but 3 were immature.  so i guess some of the follicles didnt count.  I was lucky that my clinic (with a small number of eggs) decided to do ICSI rather than IVF to make sure that they got the highest amount of fertilisation.  Anyway, i had a day 3 transfer b/c by then even though 4 were still showing signs of activity, 2 were clearly motoring along better than the other 2.  The 5th bit the dust day 2.

Anyway, I got a positive.  It really is quality not quantity that counts.  I told myself all along that the absolute minimum I would be 100% happy with was if i had 2 good ones to put back.  And thats what i got.  Didnt care about any to freeze or not.

I met a girl 2 weeks after my positive who only got one egg.  And she got a positive too.

Keep your chin up, its a long way from over yet.

M


----------



## Billie

Evening ladies

Just a quick post as I'm absolutely shattered and on my way to bed!

Sicknote   to you.  Fingers crossed that the bleeding stops and all goes well.
Adrienne I can't imagine the mixed emotions you and DH must be going through and am very sorry to hear about DH's dad.  I definitely echo NN sentiments in that where one life ends another begins.  Take care of yourself and try to rest as much as you can.
Mizz - good luck with the increased dosage!
Debbie, NN, Candy, Looby, Morgan and Molly - thanks for your kind thoughts and comments on my boss.  The he many of you have referred to is a she would you believe.  What makes it worse is that she's just come back from maternity leave which makes what she's done even harder to understand!!!  We've had a long chat now though and I've made my feelings clear - I think and hope things will improve now.
Candy - I know other girls have asked you and I can't remember seeing any response but have you heard from Scarlet.  I've been thinking about her loads and don't recall seeing any messages from her since she was about 22 weeks or so.  

Emma O, Murtle, Aussiemeg, Megan35 and anyone else I've missed, hope all is well.  I promise to send more personals soon x

Love Billie xx


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

A quickie from me, Mizz will try and reply to your email tomorrow, not been home long and I am shattered.

Billie, I don't think shes been on since November, she lost internet at home so was on at an internet cafe and I guess with her ever increasing bump and daughter to look after its hard, must send her a pm when I get a mo.

Cx


----------



## jess p

Sicknote - hang on in there! 

My best friend had 4 ICSI treatments before getting pregnant with her little girl, had AF pains throughout whole pregnancy and spotted/bled throughout too - little girl of course arrived perfectly safely & perfectly formed!

Take it easy and take care of yourself!

Jess x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for your messages.

Angus flew home to South Africa last night. We had conflicting information about flying and in the end, he decided that he didn't want me to fly.

His dad died an hour before ET. Everyone is now saying that this may be a good sign - as 'as one goes out, another comes in'. It will be so horrible if it doesn't work - everyone now has this expectation that it is definitely going to work. Just added pressure for me now. 

I will be back on the weekend and will be able to catch up properly with everyone then. 

Take Care everyone - I hope you are all well - and thanks again,

Adrienne (and Angus)


----------



## Juli

Well news just in..Level has dropped to 7. 
So we are classed as having had an early miscarriage.
We have plans to do an FET at the end of April and will be seeing consultant on Tuesday to discuss our options. Dh's is also going for another swim test just in case. So there is still hope for the future and we are one step further in the knowledge that i can do it..

                              Beaten but not yet defeated.

One of my best friends Claire died two years ago and she was the best baby nursery nurse that i've ever known..We are now safe in the knowledge that our babies are safe in her arms....


----------



## Purpleal

Ju,

I am so sorry to hear your news. I am thinking of you and DH.

Take care of yourselves,

Adrienne


----------



## jess p

Really sorry to read all the bad news.  There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to anything related to fertility.  I guess we just have to keep picking ourselves up and trying to get on.

Fingers crossed for everyone - thinking of you.
Jess x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Sicknote - I am so sorry to hear that. But what a great attitude you have, it's true, it is one step further than ever before and next time it will stick - I am thinking of you and dh -   You have inspired me thank you.

Thank you ladies for your supportive messages. The scan today showed 3 'good' follies. I am to continue jabbing over the weekend and have another scan on Monday. The nurse estimates I ought to have EC on Wednesday.

Purpleal - sorry to hear the sad news about your FIL.   I have heard that saying too - and am keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend... 

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## debbiea

Sicknote and Purpleal, big    to you both.

We have just had the most incredible thunder storm here. Lasted for ages. It was such a hot day then the storm hit late afternoon. There have been a couple of bush fires so hopefully the rain has put those out.

Love to everyone. 

Debbie


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls,

Mizz - I am praying for your follicles and hope that everything goes ok at your scan on Monday. And just remember, its quality not quantity! 

Debbie - I so miss the lightning and thunderstorms we have in South Africa. I would think the ones in Oz are pretty much the same - cant wait to experience them again! 

A big hello to Emma O, Candy, Billie, Aussie, Megan, and to anyone I may have missed. Also thank you for your kind thoughts and messages.

I went through all our photos last night and took out the ones of Angus's father. He also has an album of photos from his youth. A friend of mine has offered to make a collage for me. Do you think it is too soon to give him something like this or must I let the pain settle for a while first? I dont want to do anything that will make him feel worse.

Thanks everyone and have a great weekend!

Love Adrienne


----------



## KimE

Sicknote     Awful news.

Adrienne, i'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I lost my dad suddenly 3 years ago, and i have lots of photos of him, i don't think it's too soon for photos or a collage...the worst thing is when people forget or don't talk about him. It's taken mw 3 years to watch a video of him though. I'm not good with words, sorry, but i really feel for you both, and i hope you'll both be strong.


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Adrienne I didn't realise that DH's dad was so far away and that he would have to travel.  I really feel for you being home on your own and understand what you're saying about being under extra pressure after what's happened.  Try to relax and rest as much as you can.  You have a guardian angel watching over you for this cycle now!
Sicknote - sorry to hear that you've had an early m/c but pleased to hear that you're being so positive.  When this has happened to us, I've taken it as a sign that I'm meant to be a mum but that this one wasn't meant to be - this is most definitely the case for you too and your other embies will grow and thrive for you.
Mizz - good luck for scan on Monday and here's hoping for EC on Weds.

Hi to all the other girls, Candy (only days away from the 20 wk milestone!), Debbie, Looby, NN, Kim, Morgan, Megan, Aussiemeg and eveyone I've missed.
Enjoy what's left of the weekend!

Billie x


----------



## murtle

Morning all,

It's absolutely beautiful here in Wales today. Lots of lovely sunshine.    

Adrienne – Sorry to hear about your FIL.   Hope you are doing ok on your own.  My heart goes out to you and your DH. Glad to hear the ET went well. Look after yourself.

Sicknote –    so sorry to hear your sad news.    for Gizmo and Gonzo 

Mizz – I’m always a slow responder to stimms. I seem to have a growth spurt when I’ve just about given up. Just remember it’s the quality not the quantity that matters. Good luck for EC on Wednesday. 

Billie – I hope things improve with your boss. 

Candy – Still working hard? I hope you are putting your feet up and resting when you get home. I can’t believe you’re half way through already!

NN – Are you still quiz champion supreme? Pants about work but at least you have Margarita to look forward to.   Can I come with you, pleeeeeease. 

As for me, I had forgotten how rotten I feel on the pill. Nauseous to the point I’m having problems brushing my teeth in the mornings and boobs like Pamela Anderson’s. DH doesn’t seem to think that’s too much of a problem   but he doesn’t have to strap them down every time he runs up the stairs. Work has been very busy this week and I’ve been visiting my friend in hospital every night ‘cos her husband is poorly and can’t get there at the moment. So in all I’m pretty shattered. Have a short week this week so hopefully I will be able to catch up with you all and then we’re off to the in-laws Granny sitting for a week. Should be fun.  I start downregging this Wednesday. I thought I had another week to go. I rang the clinic ‘cos I hadn’t received my treatment plan yet. Turns out they’d forgotten about me. Not impressed. 

 to everyone else. I hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Hope you have all had a good weekend   

Mizz - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - I will have fingers crossed for Wednesday   

Sicknote - I am so sorry your levels have dropped - Keep positive for FET in April  

Murtle - Sorry you are feeling rough - normally stuff that makes us feel yuck is doing a good Job   

Purpleal - Look after yourself while Dh is away - Sending   thoughts your way  

Love to Billie, Candy, Debbie, Emma, Molly, Aussiemeg, NN, Angus and anyone my pea brain has forgotten  

As for me - I have had the week from hell, i have been working 16/17 hour days, Both parents have been admitted to hospital ( both at different times ) and Af is 4 days late 
We thought we were going to have to miss our break next week     but we are going to go ( if nothing happens overnight   ) and come back early.

Wont have internet access until next weekend - so hope you all have a good week   

Lots of love 
A very Tired Looby xxxxx


----------



## murtle

Dear Looby  

Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment. I hope your parents are both ok and it's nothing too serious. Try to enjoy your break. Sounds like you really need it.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz,

Hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow!

Purp


----------



## debbiea

Hi Everyone

Purpleal, how was your weekend. I hope DH had a safe trip and you are looking after yourself.

Mizz, good luck for your scan.

Looby, I hope your parents are OK 

Not too happy with my Mum at the moment. She rang me last night after she had spoken to my sister (who is 12 weeks pg) and told me that my sister was very upset that I hadn't called her all weekend. I said if she was so upset why didn't she pick up the phone and call me. And Mum said "well you know how it is when you are pg"!! And I said, well actually Mum I don't! So I was very upset at the end of that call. I know Mum didn't mean it like that - it isn't in her nature but it struck the wrong cord with me.

Anyway, I called sis at 6pm last night and left a message and it is now after lunch and still haven't heard from her. I know she must be finding it hard after my mc but it isn't that easy for me either. Sorry about the big "me" moan for Monday  

I have an appointment on Thursday with my specialist to go over my FET next month so it will be good to have all of the details in place.

Love and    to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Aww debs just a cuddle to you. Hope everyone else is well.

Loves
M


----------



## Billie

Aw Debbie - I feel for you so much. A m/c is bad enough on it's own but with the addition of someone so close being pregnant, I can't imagine how hard it must be.

By the sound of it, your sister has been sitting at home fretting about you not being in touch and is making more of it than it is.  Would you normally speak to her every weekend?  If you're busy and don't speak for some time, is it usually a problem?  I know it must be hard for her, but as you say, it's harder for you as she's still pregnant - I think you should try to explain this to her and tell her exactly how you feel.

Hope you get it sorted quickly so that it doesn't distress you more than it has to.

Murtle - sorry to hear you're feeling so crap.  Hope it doesn't last too long.

Looby - sorry to hear you're having such a busy time and that you're parents are ill.  I hope that both of them get better soon and then you get all the rest you need.  You must try to get away for your break.

Love to all
Billie x


----------



## Abby Carter

Sorry to butt in to this thread, but I need some advice. I've had three failed IUIs and want to move on to IVF next, but my clinic, ACU, says I have to do a HyCosy test and an ET dummy run, which is all going to cost extra. Is this really necessary? Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm meeting the consultant on Friday morning.

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## Purpleal

Hi

Looby - I hope it isnt too serious with your parents and that get out of hospital soon.

Debbie - Im sorry you are having a hard time with your family. Its not easy, I know. My older sister fell pg last year. Thinking of you    

Murtle - BOO to your clinic! Sounds like you are frazzled - remember to take some 'ME' time!

Aussie - youve been really quiet! How is treatment going?

Mizz - how did the scan go?

A big hello to everyone else!

Love Adrienne

p.s - Im ok - day 6 of the   - ok for now, sure to change soon   to me!


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Abby,

It is standard for everyone having IVF to have a dummy Embryo Transfer. I dont know what a HyCosy test as I didnt have one of those! Good luck with your consultation on Friday! I remember you from IUI girls - how do you feel aboutyour move to IVF?

Purpleal x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Looby - Hang in there , I hope your mum & Dad both recover soon. re Af being late - could this be good thing? 

Purp & Abbey - I didn't have a dummy ET - should I have done do you think? Some one on the ask a nurse site told me they shouldn't have got me to d/r at my age, which seemed a good point, as when I did IUI last year I responded well to menopur and produced lots of follies...hmmm. 

By the way, my scan is this evening - so will know for sure when EC will be - though suspect will be weds!

Take care,
Luv, 
Mizz.  xx


----------



## Juli

Debbiea just wanted to post to you.. I have been in a similar situation.

.My brothers wife was pg and i have fallen out with my family, because sil accused me of being jealous when i tried to avoid her as i'd just failed my 6th iui and my mum then refused to speak to me because we had ivf. 
Meanwhile dh's sister became pg and we all had a falling out about that too, because she knew the arguement i'd had with my family and told her mum not to tell us about her pg, she then invited me and lots of her friends round and went on about her pg in front of everyone ( i think she did it to make me cry in front of everyone..when i confronted her she said she was going to invite us round on christmas day to tell us...thanks!!!..is all i can say...)

One of my best friends then fell pg and had the hump because i told her politely that i couldnt listen to her talking about her pg on the phone all of the time because it was upsetting me...

We have recently had an early m/c and havent told anyone except my bestest friend and her dh as i couldnt bear what may be said from the other members of the family.. 

I know it's hard  having a m/c but others who havent been through it don't think, they really cant understand what we go through and so it has stopped suprising me when people say things to me that i find insensitive but that doesnt stop it upsetting me

I hope you and your sister can find some way through all of this..i have begun to find that through all of my problems with the family and friends that i am becoming very hostile to other pg women that i know..i think this has all been bought on by feelings of rejection from mine and dh's family. I just don't want this to happen to you, as it has made me miserable and the pressure of the tx has become worse with no support..


----------



## Chantelle

Hey All,

It's been a long time since I've been on this site - sometime back last year.  Well after 6 IUI's we've left that course of tx behind and are heading down the IVF route.  Paying privately due to the long NHS wait and start d/r on 5th March - sooo scared and nervous, but excited at the same time.  Am taking MG vitamins, eating healthy and behaving.

Fingers crossed for those going down the same route and huge hugs who those who have met with obstacles along the way.


----------



## murtle

Evening ladies

We finally had our nhs appointment today and what a waste of time it was. Our letter said we were to see the consultant but we only saw the nurse. She filled in a form, getting most of the info from the referral letter, asked a few questions like do you smoke, height, weight etc. We told her what Tx we had already had. She said that was fine and put us on a list prior to going on the waiting list for ivf. The waiting list is approx 3 years. The list to get in the waiting list is about 4 months. By then, the new rules will have come into place and she is not sure if we will meet the criteria to stay on the list. I had no examination or tests etc. Just filled a bloody form in. We've waited since Oct 03 to fill a form in!!!!!!!!!!! What a waste of everyone's time. 

luv'n'hugs
A very cross Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi good morning all,

Murtle - That is completely pants about the NHS! I can understand yr being cross. Were you waiting for NHS or going private anyway?

Welcome Back Chantelle.

Mizz  how did the scan go?

Right off to do some work  

love
NN xx


----------



## Jellyhead

hi ladies...   no wonder you are so ******  murtle i would have lost it!!! That is why i am having to opt for  private ...do not have years to wait around to be told you are on another list or no can do!!  can you not get any money together and save yourself all the pain of waiting??well i am seeing a doc on Monday only rang up yesterday for an appointment .  Have had 2 iui's and was offered another go(free) but with the breaks in between doc on hol  thought that i am wasting my every decreasing chance of getting preg. I am hopefully starting my first ivf with The London female & Male Fertility hospital in Highgate London.(anyone who has been pleasepass on any info thanx x x) The treatment is £2,000 (thank you barclaycard) that includes everything but drugs. I am searching cheap drugs now...( sound like a crack dealer lol) any help with that would be fab people!!! the  success rate is up with ARGC i think 41.7% live birth and they were v well recommended.  soooooooo fingers crossed for me on mon. Anyone with poly ovaries who has or having ivf please pass any info my way...a little scared of it all!!! 
lots of love to you all where ever u r in tx
a wobbly Jelly x x x


----------



## Abby Carter

Thanks MizzGizz and Purpleal for your info. Seems like every clinic does its own thing. We have an appointment on Friday so I'm going to find out why we have to have yet more costly tests. I don't know why they can't just use the info they have on me about how I respond to the drugs, and my cervix (the fact that it's been in the way for 3 IUI txs should let them know it's likely to be in the way for the ET). Ho hum.

Look forward to getting to know everyone else on this thread. I never really believed IUI would work for us, but am much more hopeful for IVF, so quite excited about the next month or two. Plus, we're moving into our new home next week, which has taken nearly a year to buy. Can't believe it's going to happen. 

see you soon,
Abby


----------



## debbiea

Murtle, how frustrating for you. I hope you can sort something else out to start tx earlier. What is the criteria under the new rules?

Welcome Jellyhead, Abby and Chantelle. You will get lots of support here.

Purpleal, one week up tomorrow then only one week to go  How is dh? Have you gone back to work or are you taking a little time off?

Sicknote, thank you for your message. Its not easy is it. The thing is I didn't think there was a problem with my sister. I had called her everyday last week, it was just over the weekend I hadn't spoken to her. Poor Mum is feeling really bad at the moment.

Mizz, how did your scan go?

Looby, how are your mum and dad?

Aussiemeg, how is Melbourne. DH was there today. He flew Virgin so had a few delays but luckily he didn't fly yesterday.

Hi Candy, NN, Billie, Kim...and everyone I have missed (sorry it is getting late here)

Love Debbie


----------



## keemjay

hi ivfers 

just a quickie to mizz - think you know my laptops out of action so not getting mails....so dont send any!!
thanks for the cheque hun - off to the bank later
hope everythings looking a bit better for you  

murtle - i'm cross for you   

love to all the rest of you...

kj xxx


----------



## Chantelle

Aah Murtle, that's a disgrace and I hope you can manage to get it sorted.  That's one of the reasons we bit the bullet and went private as they kept changing the goalposts.

Jellyhead - try [email protected] for your drugs.  Mine have just been delivered today at a princely sum of £600.97.  Huge box of tricks inside and it make it all the more real - yikes.

lol
x


----------



## Jellyhead

thanx Chantelle for the info on ferrings..... was that £600 for all your IVF drugs how did you order..fax,phone e-mail? did they have everything? were they quick?? how much was postage?? ahhhhhh sorry for the onslaught of info.. but thanx in advance lol  Thank u Debbie for your welcome..... a big HELLO to all the ladies on this thread i hope i do not drive you crazy with my twenty questions lol
lots a love Jellyhead (Jayne)


----------



## murtle

Keep up with the programme girls  

I am already going private as NHS waiting list was too long. Have had 3 iuis and 1 superovulated timed intercourse. In all have spent over £5k on tests and Tx.  I start down regging for IVF tomorrow. We kept the NHS appointment as funds will eventually dry up and we may need to utilize the free go Tony Blair has promised us. I am so hacked off at taking a day off and waiting over a year just to fill a bloody form in. 

As for the criteria, the Welsh Assembly haven't made their minds up yet but the nurse suggested that our ages may be against us. I'm only 35 but will be over 38 by the time I get anywhere near the front of the queue. Apparently, they've been told by Tony Blair to cut their waiting list to under 18 months and this can only be done by knocking loads of people off the list. If you think I'm cross just imagine the couples that have been on the list for a year or too who may be taken off in April due to these new guidelines.  

Mizz - any news on your scan. If you are having EC tomorrow then good luck. 

Purpleal - I hope you are taking it easy whilst DH is away.

Looby - I hope your mum & Dad are doing well.

   for Sicknote and DebbieA. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in -
Jellyhead your philosophy sounds just like mine - at 38 can't hang around so had last nhs iui today (could have 1 more but seems like waste of time). 

Am fed up with the lack of urgency in NHS, feel like Clomid has made me use up a lot of eggs I couldn't afford to waste!

The NHS wait for ivf is 2 years but you have to have had 1 iui to get on this list. However, I will be 1 month too old by then (40) so will miss out!! Fantastic! As if hitting 40 is not bad enough!

The money situation is going to be pretty bad but I guess me & DP are better off than lots of other people so will just have to tighten purse strings!!

I'd really love to start up a charitable trust to pay for treatment for women over 35.  Have thought about getting together a list of all celebs who have had successful ivf & asking for donations.  Would take a while to get substantial cash so wouldn't help us but might help future couples.  Maybe even if it only paid for people's drugs.  I just get so upset when I read on this site about people that just can't afford to pay, it seems so unfair.

What do you lot think? I'm a bit of a dreamer so might need bringing back down to earth!

Jess x


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi Jess... I think that is a cracking idea!!!!! I am in same boat IUI wasting my few eggs that are there... I had treatments cancelled cos i had made to may follies...now i think Christ is there enough in there for IVF..not gonna waste any more on something that very low % . I too have been told no funds in hertfordshire ( thought everyone gets a freebie??) I do not think these people know there arses from their heads.... I feel all the same across EVERY borough...we all pay our taxes we should all be treated equally. So no more time wasting gonna rob a bank if i have to..it's now or never for me. I have given myself till the end of the year... i want to be stress free (forgot what it feels like lol) Ahhh i am rambling again...shoot me!! Anyway funding over 35 even just drugs sounds a good idea..let me see if i can come up with a plan of action...Maybe FF could be a sponser and between all the girls we could get some serious letters sent out to people who may be able to help set up a funding group!!!!! you never know........... As Arnold says "I'll be back" lol
laters Jelly (Jayne) x


----------



## Chantelle

Hi  Jellyhead,

Sos didn't get back to you sooner.  The story of the drugs is that the clinic use ferrings as they are over two thirds cheaper than going through the pharmacist.  You have to consult your doctor as all medicine from Ferring can only be obtained on prescription. Ask your clinic to visit the global locator on www.ferring.com for contact details if they haven't used them before.  Once I had the order/prescription form I had to fill out the credit card details and delivery information and post it off.  £600 was for synarel, menopur, pregnyl, needles, syringes and autoinjector.  I sent the form off last week and upon receipt Ferrings contact you to organise a delivery date convenient to you.  Hope this all makes sense.

Murtle - the mist has cleared and I now understand the situation - still a bummer.  We have been promised that we'll get out NHS go in the next year if this one is unsuccessful.

lol
x


----------



## AussieMeg

A quick hi from me to everyone. Mizz when are you going for EC? and Purp hope you are doing OK. Sorry to be brief but paying for international call

LOL
M


----------



## *looby*

Girls, 

Dont really know how to put this, but the case of the missing AF is solved


    - I am in total shock, and think it will be a while before i can relax, but just wanted to let you all know,

Love to all

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh looby how fanbloomingdabbydosytastic     
am so happy for you 

kim


----------



## *looby*

Thankyou 

Just left you a    on the other thread 

xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Hey there looby.........OMG that is so bloody fantastic...               kinda got a bit excited for you...great news!!!!1 luv Jelly x


----------



## fergie

Looby, great news!
  
Take care.

fergie


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Sorry I haven't kept up and welcome to anyone new, will update the list at the weekend, but please pm me if you are missing or something is not right.

Louby, I am totally over the moon for you, after all you have been through recently, I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and pray with all my heart your are a mummy by the end of the year   

How crap is that Murtle, at least you have plan b xx

Love to all and Mizz if EC was today hope you got a couple of beauties

Cx


----------



## BOBBLE

big Congratulations looby and DH, I wish you a healthy pregnancy.

     

Bobble xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr

Wow Looby and DH congratulations to you both

I'm so pleased for you, there you go, everyone talks about the 'miracle' baby's and here one is !!

       

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

CONGRATULATIONS LOOBY ​
                                   

How was your break? Hope you enjoyed it! Hope yr parents ok too. Can't wait to join you on cloud 9 hun.

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

I want you all to join me on cloud 9 - soon please   

Thanks for all your messages ladies, its still really early days, but i am boosted by the fact that we have never had a hcg reading higher than 27/28. The one on Monday was 59 and todays was 204 - prompting the nurse to comment - Maybe its more than 1   

I may not log on for a few days as the wait until my 1st scan seems ages away, and i dont want to get in a state    But will be thinking about you all loads,

Heres hoping 5th time lucky !!
Lots of love 
Looby xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow Looby, that is jsut fantastic news. Wishing you and DH a happy and healthy pregnancy and hoping your folks are better.

Love
Megan


----------



## debbiea

Looby - what fantastic news. I am over the moon for you and dh and wish you a happy, healthy 9 months.

Love Debbie


----------



## jess p

Looby - that really is amazing news - gives us all hope!
Take care & get everyone to wait on you hand & foot!

Jess x


----------



## EMMA O

Looby, CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH   

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months

Em xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Folks - sorry not been on - have had a bit of a nightmare and spent most of yesterday in tears. DH has been great despite being really upset himself - They scanned me yesterday and said I only have one big follie (22mm) and 2 smaller ones (18mm), although throughout the week it has changed from 4 to five and now 3! Anyway, I had the trigger jab at midnight last night and will have EC tomorrow at midday. The day before they messed me about, and said i wasn't ready and to continue with the dose I was on (8 amps), though when I said I was nearly out of amps they told me take 5 amps instead. I can't help thinking if they had given me enough to keep at 8 amps for two more  days the others would be a bit bigger. Anyway - I suppose I will find out tomorrow how many they think they can fertilise, am keeping everything crossed for 3 at least.

Murtle - this is private by the way - one of things DH is so angry about in fact - you might expect to be overlooked and messed about on the NHS - but we are using our savings to pay for this which is infuriating..  Am sorry to hear about your situation Hun, is there anyway you could borrow the money to go privately - I would estimate you will need 3 grand?

Looby - am delighted for you - many congratulations - I hope some of your good vibe rubs off on me... 

Angus - thanks for the text - will keep you updated tomorrow, as things progress! 

Kim - thanks for the shampoo, conditioner and b. bath - all of which are great. I used to get an itchy scalp before you know - but not any more! 

Thanks for asking about me ladies - I hope everyone else is okay, sorry I haven't had too much time to check back on recent posts. By the way I am now on leave from work until next Thursday too - so Candy, Kim, Angus & Karen probably won't pick up any emails for a few days!

Love and hugs to all...
Mizz Gizz. xxx


----------



## MollyW

Dear Mizz

Just a quickie to say sorry you have had such a rough time.  Hopefully with all the MG vits etc you've been taking, the follies will produce some beautiful quality eggs for you that will be just perfect! 

I know its hard, but everyone keeps saying its quality, not quantity that counts, so try to think   hunny.

BTW. Kim is mostly offline at the mo - her laptop's down the swanny, but she's logging in when she can. I will pass on your news.

Good luck for EC tomorrow - will be thinking of you....

Love Molly


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks Molly - I really appreciate it! Have had a relaxing day today - just chilling etc and am feeling good now, and positive too 

Big Hug,

Mizz. x


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz,

All the best for your EC tomorrow. I am thinking of you - and remember, you only need 1!

Love Purpleal


----------



## Candy

Good luck today Mizz, will be thinking of you     

Love to Molly


----------



## morgan

Fantastic news, Looby - sooooo pleased for you!
        
Looking forward to seeing you over in the BFP thread when the time is right.

Good luck today Mizz and sorry you've been having such a rubbish time.

Hope everyone else is ok?
take care
xxx Morgan


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello,

Just thought I'd introduce myself (some of you know me already from the main IUI thread). Had our appt this am with the consultant, and we're starting IVF as of next week, with HyCoSy test then tablets and sniffing and dummy ET (got to read up on all this, it's so much more complicated than IUI!).

Look forward to receiving everybody's wisdom on this thread, and hopefully a     few weeks...

Abby
x


----------



## Purpleal

*CONGRATULATIONS LOOBY AND DH!!             *

Purpleal


----------



## topsham

hi all

Congrats Looby...go girl!

Just wanted to pick a few brain cells if thats OK?

I'm currently on my 2nd cycle of iui with Gonal F & Ovitrelle, scanned this morning after my 3 jabs this week to be told I will need some more Gonal F tomorrow, if this shows on the scan on Monday to have overstimulated they want us to convert to IVF and implant 2 embies as they don't want to risk any more with my diabetes they said they will charge £1000 to do this?

A bit freaked out at the mo, very scared as IVF was never in the equation just now & we know very little about it, they want us to decide on Monday at the scan with the consultant, has anyone else had to do the same thing? any advice really appreciated I'm going nuts here!

Love Laurie in Devon with no snow! xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

I am going completely mad!  I swore that I have just typed out a reply I can even remember what I typed.  I have just been to read another thread then popped back here to make sure I'd posted and its not here  

Anway Mizz hoe ec went well   

Abby - welcome, have never heard of a Hycosy test whats that for?

Laurie- Morgan from the ^reikih BFP thread converted to IVF and got BFP obviously with TWINS!  Good luck with it.

Purpleal - Hows you?

Looby - how are you doing??    

Big hellos to Aussiemeg (you are very quiet just lately), angus (where are you, mizz mentioned you so I know yr there somewhere   ), Billie, Ju, starr, kim.

I can't remember everyone there are so many of us so apologies if I have missed you!

Love NN xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi Night Nurse,

I remember you from when I first found this site! HyCoSy is similar to an HSG, where they check there's no tube damage, or fibroids of polyps. I'm convinced there's no need for it but my clinic insist. Only another 200 quid I haven't got, eh?!

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Abby


----------



## Billie

Just a quick message from me as I'm at work:

Congratulations to Looby and DH.  I'm so delighted for you and am sitting here with tears of happiness for you!!!!  After what you went through before Christmas you deserve this so much.  Look after yourself and try not to worry too much - the best things certainly come to those who wait!  

Hope to join you on the BFP thread real soon!

Lots of Love Billie xxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Well girls - only 1 day (tomorrow) to go till testing.

However, I have just had a call from my mom and dad. My dads cancer has come back            and he starts chemotherapy again on Monday. It is not as aggressive as the last time, but its still there.

I am so devastated, I cant begin to tell you how I am feeling right now. I cant believe this is happening so soon after Angus's dad passed away.

Sorry, once again no personals.

Adrienne

please excuse the cut and paste post - this was also posted in London Girls


----------



## Abby Carter

Purpleal,    so sorry to hear your news about your dad. These things can never happen at a 'good' time. Can't do much to help, just wanted to say am thinking of you and Angus at such a worrying and sad time in your lives.

Abby
x


----------



## EMMA O

Hello  

Purpleal, so sorry to hear that your dads cancer has come back, your having such a bad time at the moment .  
Keeping my fingers crossed that you will have some good news when you test tomorrow.

Mizz, how did your EC go ??  

Hello to everyone else. 

Em xx


----------



## Jellyhead

this is a quickie..oh er!!!! on the way to work and late already.... big hi to all you girls... purple so sorry to hear about your dad.....tops i think i'd go with the ivf if they are offering it...... better odds than iui ! just a quickie to say i have had my first consultation with ivf clinic and my head is gonna burst...info ...info...info ! ahhhhhhhh been told should have had an blood test to see if my eggs were ok before i even started iui.... now gotta wait to get that done before i can start ivf....af on way so i three weeks to get bloods and smears done....blood test takes two weeks at least to have done but need appointment first.... so do i risk geting my meds now and hope i get the go ahead!!! £350 first hit £150 consultation, £200 scan... just the beginings..... any info would be great... lots of love to everyone Jellyhead x x x


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon all your hard working ladies    

I am only saying that as the clinic have made me rest for a week    
and i'm bored already   

Mizz - Hope all went okay at the weekend - Thinking of you - Take it easy 
  

Topsham - How did it go yesterday ?? What did you decide ??

Purpleal - So sorry to hear your news    Good Luck for testing   

Candy - Good luck for your Scan and enjoy your break - Please bring back some sunshine for me  

Well HCG was 517 on Friday and 1617 yesterday - I have my fingers crossed that it will be going the right way when i have my next one on thursday. I have been getting myself in a right state - But sure i would have been a lot worse had it not been for all your support 

Thankyou ladies for your Calls, text's & pm's    

Morgan - Thanks for the welcome - will join you when i have got over being a nervous wreck   

 to Angus, Molly, NN, Murtle, Emma, Debbie, Billie, Starr, Kim, Bobble, Jelly and anyone else i have missed  

Lots of Love 
Looby xxxx


----------



## morgan

Afternoon girls
Looby - hope you are taking care of yourself.  Your hcg levels sound beautifully high and doubling nicely so that's fantastic.  Bet you are counting the hours until your scan though.

Purpleal - so sorry to hear about your dad - here's hoping the chemo works well.  And big luck for your testing tomorrown.

Topsham - just read your post and just wanted to reassure you a bit.  We had a similar experience to you - I overresponded to the drugs and had to decide very quickly whether to convert.  We hadn't considered IVF before that and it felt pretty big and scary.  We did convert in the end and of course I'm so glad we did as it worked for us. I also felt that if my ovaries had responded so well that was a good thing that we should take advantage of.  Also, as we were half way through IUI we didn't have to start IVF from scratch - just went straight to egg collection so it was all pretty quick and painless.  But of course it's different for everyone and is a more invasive procedure.  Can you ask your clinic for any leaflets about how they do IVF in the meantime so that you get as much as information and can make an informed decision if you need to?  Good luck with whatever you decide.  By your name I am guessing you are an Exeter lass - I am from down that way originally.

Hi to Nightnurse, Billie, Starr, Mizz, Debbie and everyone else
x Morgan x


----------



## murtle

Evening ladies

Just a quickie from me. I'm at my in-laws granny sitting for the week. Their pc is a bit on the slow side & very temperamental. I have been down regging since Wednesday and am feeling very tired and headachey. I was the same with it on iui but I'm on a much higher dose now so feeling the effects more. It's just as well I'm not in work this week. Finished the pill yesterday so waiting for AF to show up. Hopefully will be able to start stimming on Monday.

 for Purple. I am very sorry to hear the news about your dad. I hope you have good news when you test. Is Angus back from SA yet?

Big CONGRATULATIONS   to Looby. That is absolutely fantastic news. Well done you. I hope your parents are both well now.

Mizz - I hope ec and et went well.

Candy - Have a great holiday. I hope you get some great piccies at your scan on Friday.

Got to go. Will catch up with the rest of you asap.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## debbiea

Purpleal


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Everyone!

I did a test this morning and it was a 

            

After all we have been through we were expecting a negative - so this is a shock and it is still sinking in. 
I am going to the clinic for a blood test to check my levels. Fingers crossed they are where they should be.

Thank you all so much for all of your support!

Lots of Love

Adrienne


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi Purpleal,
Even though I haven't posted on this link before, I have been reading it.  I am so sorry to hear about the hard time you and DH have been having, but completely thrilled for you with your   
That is unbelievably good news.
I hope you guys won't mind if I join you in a couple of months, as I found out today that we are starting IVF in May.

Congratulations again, it's so nice to see good news.
Jodi


----------



## Abby Carter

Wow Purpleal, so so happy for you. That's fantastic news. Take good care of yourself!

Abby


----------



## EMMA O

Adrienne

CONGRATULATIONS    

I am so pleased for you and your DH.

Take care

Em xx


----------



## morgan

Fantastic news Purpleall - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MollyW

CONGRATULATIONS PURPLEAL & DH 

What a great result for you, especially with all you're going through at the moment.

Take care,
Love Molly


----------



## Candy

Thats i great news, congratulations I am really pleased for you both after all thats been going on, I hope that everything goes well for you C x


----------



## Candy

Message from Mizz;

I ended up with just the one - but it was classed as a 'grade A' embryo - it had divided into 4 and had kept going! 

Am off work for the rest of this week to relax and chill and do nice things. So no stressful distractions for me! 

Please let the girls on the site know - and I will try to log on soon.


----------



## *looby*

Purpleal 
Thats Fantastic News    
I am sure your levels will be fine 

Mizz - Thinking of you - Take it easy 

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

Candy 

Glad everything was okay this morning - 
      to Scan Man 

Now you can look forward to packing and getting away from this awful weather   

Looby xx


----------



## night nurse

CONGRATULATIONS ADRIENNE

good luck on 2ww Mizz. fingers crossed   

Love 
NN xx


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS ADRIENNE & DH 

Absolutely wonderful news. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, hoping that the positive news of the last thread for Louby & Purp rubs off onto this thread.

Am I missing anyone or made any mistakes  Meg, I can't remember where you are at mo in your cycle

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 

*IVF Students *    

Mizz - 2ww 
AlmaMay - Barcelona 2ww Test 11/03 
Triciah - Downregging 
Fergie - estimated EC around 19/3
AussieMeg - Sniffing on 01/02 
Murtle - Starting stimming next week ?

*IVF Recruits*  

DebbieA - Fet in March
AbbyCarter - start sniffing on 13/03
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
KarenC - screening appointment 22nd March 
SharonM - Starting IVF 05 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
Bobble - IVF March time 
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Billie - Taking some time out 
icknote - Fet planned for later in year 
Chantelle - Starting IVF
Datai - Starting March/April 
KimE - 24th March Appointment
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Starr - Trying another IUI 
jellyhead - Looking at IVF

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

Cx


----------



## Candy

Giving us an early new home as would like the run of positive sto flow into our new thread xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23701.0.html


----------



## Karen-C

Hulllooooo

Can you add me to your list please!

Got my screening appointment 22nd March and then post screening 12th April so hoping to be on the IVF rollercoaster sometime soon after that!

GOD I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Candy, many thanks for the list. I start sniffing on Sun 13th March. 

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Girls!

Mizz - Take it easy! I will be thinking of you for the next 2 weeks. I am really praying for a positive result for you and DH.    

Abbey / KarenC - not long to go for you now! You must be getting so excited and nervous too!

Aussie Meg - how is your treatment going? You are awfully quiet at the moment - I hope everything is going to according to schedule.

Murtle - I hope the down-regging is going ok! The worst bit for me were the headaches. I didnt want to take anything medicinal so found the best thing was that forehead stick called 4head. You can get it from boots. You wipe it on your forehead and it makes it numb (similar to anaesthetic cream) and takes away the pain! It was great!

Cand y - I saw the pic of bubs in the gallery - cant believe how clear it is! I think its a girl! 

NN - I know it frustrating when you think you have posted and you havent! Just before I hit post, I copy all the text so that if it doesnt work, I can paste it in the screen again and post again! 

A big hello to Looby, Molly, Morgan, Emma O, Jodi,  Billie and everyone else I have missed!

I did another test this morning and still a positive!

Take Care and   to all!

Adrienne


----------



## Billie

Congratulations to Adrienne and DH on your BFP!!!

Sorry you're having such a hard time but it definitely going to improve soon!!  

Well done on the rising levels Looby - hope you're looking after yourself.

Mizz - take care and get plenty of rest in the 2WW.

Will catch up later because I'm at work but hi to everyone else!

Billie xxx


----------



## KimE

Haven't been on for a while...still waiting for af (now 6 days late   ) but wanted to say Congratulations to Adrienne!!  really thrilled for you and your DH.

Hope to join you soon when the hag arrives and i can start d/r.  


update: af arrived   ...but now i am officially on my 1st ivf cycle. Have my appointment on the 24th March for 1st scan and to start d/r.

   for everyone


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Candy,

Thanks for the list.  Sorry I haven't updated you all.  I've mostly been on the London Girls and Girlies Abroad threads.

I went to Barcelona last week.  I decided on tx there for our first IVF.  Had EC on 25 Feb, 11 embies fertilized, 7 survived.  ET on 28 Feb.  Three embies put back and four frosties.  I'm testing on 11 March.  

Going to keep this short so I can go lie down.  Feeling very well but want to cuddle my kitty cat who purrs to our embies.  It's soooo cold out!  

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## BOBBLE

Congratulations Adrienne and DH............... 

Such wonderful news on this thread at the moment.......

Good luck to everyone else............ 

Thanks CANDY for keeping me on the list as I am so quiet lately but I am just waiting for a phone call to start my IVF....Will update you soon. This waiting is driving me crazy.... 
How are you Aussie Meg..come on give us some news....more good news. 

Big positive vibes to Mizz.....xxxxxx    

Bobblexxxxx


----------



## debbiea

Adrienne, congrats again on your   I am so excited for you and Angus.

Bobble, hope you get that phone call soon.

AlmaMay,   for your 2ww. Not considering Cruz as a possible name are you 

Kim    for your 1st IVF cycle.

 Karen for your screening.

As for me...still waiting for the wicked  . No sign of her at all yet so getting very frustrated.

AussieMeg, are you still in Melbourne. Where are you at with your treatment.

Love to Candy, Billie, Abbey, Emma, NN, Angus and evryone else I have missed.

Candy, could you put me down has having FET in March...thanks

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Hi All

List all updated, might be the last chance I get to update the list b4 I go away, all being well I am trying to get a dr's appointment this morning as I think I have a bladder infection and cranburry juice and water is not helping ... would like to rule anything nasty out, with us going away in the morning... so any changes please post or pm me and I will catch up when I get back.

Its very snowy here, my poor Dh had to go to the airport for 5am to collect his parents and they still haven't come through checkout, not sure if the plane has even landed  

Not long now Debbie, bet your embies can't wait to be back on board  

Fingers crossed you get that call soon Bobble.

Alma, that is so sweet about your cat, I am sure they know whats going on, fingers crossed for this 2ww, will be thinking of you.

Mizz    

Good luck MOnday Murtle  

Louby, hope your 1st scan goes well and those levels are still rising, yours to purp

Not long now Kim  

Welcome Karen, lovely to have u with us, although wished your last IUI had done the trick

Love to all not mentioned, must get dressed incase I can get an early appointment C xx


----------



## *looby*

Have a lovely time     

Remember to pack some   in your case on the way home  

Hope you get an early appt  

Looby xxx


----------



## starr

Hiya All

Well my last iui has failed.... surprise surprise so ivf here we come...

I'm vvvv nervous now it's a reality. we've got a nurses app on weds next week to go over all the details and work out a start date. 

I'll try and keep up with you all better now. 

Well done Adrienne honey. That's fab news

Candy hope you feel better and can manage to get away...

Lots of Love Starr xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

AlmaMay,

Good to hear from you again! Sounds like everything went really well in Barcelona, here's hoping for you.

Abby
x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - I'm baaack...! Thanks Dr Candy for posting my message...  and thanks ladies for the positive messages  We are hopeful, but also being sensible and not raising our hopes too much..yet! 

Big congrats to PurpleAl... am absolutley delighted for you hun - please send us some of those possie vibes...    I pray that your Dad get's well again soon - am sure the chemo will sort him out - they can perform miracles these days you know. 

As for me - I have been afraid to move for days now    just in case. As you know we ended up with just the one embie - but it was a good one, a 4 cell which had kept dividing. I have been talking to it everyday, willing it to latch on to it's mummy's tummy and keep on growing!  It's a weird feeling, this is the closest we ever been, actually having a living embryo inside me. This whole thing has felt different from all the tx we've had before, anyway we'll see eh? I have been trying positive thinking and doing relaxing, stress-free things this week. And my boss rang and told me switch my hours next week so I can start and finish early and miss the crush on the tube.

I want to say a special thank you to Angus too, who kept my chin up over this past weekend - thank you hunny, and I'll be doing the same for you very soon now! 

Hello & welcome to Karen-C, Starr & Abbey Carter - I can't wait for you to get going. This is so much different, and more hopeful than IUI ever was. 
Hi to NN, Aussie Meg, Looby, Murtle, Debbie, KimJ (lovin' the shampoo..), KimE, Bobble, AlmaMay, Billie and everyone else I've missed.

Big - positive - hugs - by the way I test in 8 days time         

Luv, Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz

Sending you loads of positive vibes!            I am so hoping this will work for you.

Love Adrienne


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thank you, thank you... I almost don't dare to hope!

Mizz. x


----------



## KimE

Good Luck Mizz-gizz    

Starr, sorry to hear about your iui. 

Hello to everyone! Got to dash, going home...af cramps are horrendous and dh is feeling sorry for me  

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## keemjay

hey mizz, long time no chat 
glad you have your little one on board, you rest up you hear? bless your boss for being so lovely   keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Candy - hope you're ok sweetie, have a lovely hols, enjoy the rest  

kim x


----------



## scarlet

sorry Starr it did not work. Good luck with the IVF. At least things are moving quickly with appointments. All the best.
Scarletx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks Kim - will drop you an email from work next week. How you started stimming yet? Sorry have got a bit out of touch with where folks' are...

Happy hols Canders   thanks again for your support!

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## keemjay

dear dear DO keep up mizz!! anyone would think you had your mind on something else 
am doing another natural IUI, no drugs till trigger jab...am on CD 6, scan on mon to see how things are progressing. expecting baster next friday....

hope you are lying flat at the pc!!

k x


----------



## Candy

Just a quickie as I won't get chance to post b4 I go tomorrow (IF DH lets me go hes umming and urring at the moment as I haven't been too well)

Wishing you all lots of love & positive vibes C xx


----------



## debbiea

Have a great holiday Candy. Hope you're feeling better soon 

Mizz, lots of     keep talking to that little embie.

Love Debbie


----------



## night nurse

Have a good holiday candy!

NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Hope you are all having a great weekend,

Happy Sunday !!!

Sorry have to get excited - Only 1 day to go til my scan   

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Looby ,lots of luck for tomorrow hun.   

I love your ticker by the way its fab!    I still can't see my picture though  

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Thanks NN, 

Don't know what possessed me to put my ticker up, think i was trying a bit of reverse psychology to make me a bit more positive   

I am like a basket case at the moment, cant concentrate on anything else, worrying myself sick, not sleepy - need i go on.

I so wish i could just think to myself, what will be will be and nothing i can do will change it, but i cant. I just seem to go around in a state of nervousness and my own private torture chamber.

Sorry girls to whinge - though must admit i am scaring myself as i have never felt like this before and hate it,

Love to you all
Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Looby ,

I am not surprised you feel the way you do with all that you have been through. Its only natural.  Hopefully  the scan will put you at ease a little bit, then you can try and enjoy the fact that you truly are going to be a mum!

Lots of love
NN xx


----------



## debbiea

Looby   for your scan today. Sending you lots of     

Love Debbie


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Looby,

Good luck for tomorrow.    

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## debbiea

Yay, af finally arrived so should have FET sometime toward end of the month


----------



## EMMA O

Hello  

Looby, Good luck with your scan xxxx

Mizz, Sending you loadsa  , keeping everything crossed for you.

Debbie, I really hope everything goes ok with your FET, I wish i was joining you this month.  I'm on day 20, can't wait for AF to arrive so i can start FET aswell.  

Hello to everyone else

Em


----------



## KimE

Hi everyone....monday again  

Good luck for todays scan Looby  

Oh, what's prostap? and buserelin? (sp?) 

Why is there always more to learn just when you think you have your head around what's happening!  

   for everyone


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - happy monday...ooohh.. cue Bez...LOL!  Thaks for all your possie thoughhts by the way -it'smuch appreciated. 

Looby - hope the scan went well.

Candy - have a fab holiday - you deserve it. Hope feel better today.

Kim J - Lol...can't think what my mind's on at the mo...hmmm. Soooo, how did your scan go then?

Kim E - Burserelin is the stuff you either jab or sniff to down reg prior to IVF. Don;t know what the other one is though.

Have to confess to starting to fear the 'fear' this week, but am determined to keep chatting to our little embie - cos it is 'gonna work!'     

Have nice evenings everyone!

Luv,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## keemjay

hey mizz - you sound very positive - keep it up girl   
in a hurry so you'll have to read the IUI girls for the latest
byeeee
kj x


----------



## *looby*

Well Junior ( singular !!! ) is in the right place and is the right size,
bit early for a HB, but have got another scan this wed and then another next wednesday so hopefully soon,

Thanks for all you good wishes 

Love to all  - Stay positive Mizz xxx

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

GREAT NEWS!!!!

kj


----------



## Chantelle

Hi everyone, hope you are all OK.  It's a while since I posted, but I've finally started d/r on Saturday with Synarel.  Not too bad - a few headaches, but I believe this is normal 

Good news Looby!!

Keep those +tive vibes Mizz.  Fingers crossed xxxxx 

Lots of love to everyone else- Candy, KimE, Adrienne, Starr, Scarlet and anyone else I've missed!

lol

c
x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Chantelle great news that you have starting d/r'ing. You do get used to the sniffing after awhile.

Looby, congrats on the scan. Pleased to hear it all went well.

Mizz, hows little embie going. Still talking to it I hope 

Have worked out my FET will be around Good Friday so lets hope the Mr Bunny is kind to me this year   

Hi purpleal, NN, kim, Candy, Emma, keemjay, aussie meg and everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

OK - something very weird is happening. I typed E Bunny (but in full) in my email above and it kept changing it to "sex mad ball of fluff" when I posted the message- bizarre. So I had to go with Mr Bunny instead.


----------



## mizz-gizz

Oh My God - Debbie - I tried it too and everytime you type E aster Bunny (without the space girls...) it does say sex mad ball of fluff....LOL!

Anyway - Debbie - lets hope the SMBoF brings you something nice at Easter eh?

Hello to everyone else - yes am still be surprisingly positive - can't think why, as I still have the fear in the back of my mind...it's an odd feeling.

Can someone tell me? Does Cyclogest give you sore boobies, or is this another of my phantom symptoms?

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

LOL...have to try it again..

Easter Bunny!  

Ha Ha ha.....!


----------



## mizz-gizz

LOL...I love it...how weird!


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hey - I just realised, I'm now a Gold Member!!  You may all now bow to the new Golden One...  LOL...

Mizz.


----------



## *looby*

Consider me bowing 

                 

The E Bunny is just one of tony's jokes - i think you get similar when you type F Xmas !!

And yes Cyclogest does give you sore (.)(.) But also could be a good sign
Hang in there and keep positive    

Debbie - So please af finally arrived and you can get going - Good friday will be here before you know it !!

Love to All,
Looby xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks Looby...am now intrigued so hear goes...

Father Christmas



Mizz. x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Awww.. how about Father Xmas


----------



## mizz-gizz

Oh well - guess Tony must have changed it...LOL...never mind.

Here's some possie vibes for one and all:

                   

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## *looby*

Mizz 

Ive just searched and it was santa - but looks like tony has amended it 

  

xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

LOL... can u remember what it said?   

Mizz. x


----------



## KimE

sex mad ball of fluff 

Just wanted to do it     

Hello to everyone


----------



## *looby*

Just a Quickie to say ....

JUNIOR HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!

Love to all,
Looby xx


----------



## MollyW

Yay Looby!!! EXCELLENT NEWS - I am SOOOOO happy for you!

              

Love Molly
x


----------



## murtle

Afternoon ladies

Just a quickie from me. Came back late Sunday from our week of Granny sitting and desperately trying to catch up with everything.
Had my baseline scan on Monday. everything is ok so I started stimming Monday night.  Hopefully I will have ec now on March 18th if I respond well. Won't hold my breath but they have started me on a higher dose of Puregon. They have reduced my downregging drug so hopefully shouldn't feel so tired anymore. I had one day last week when I didn't get out of bed til 3pm!!!!!!

Brilliant news looby.   Were you and Mizz a bit bored yesterday per chance.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Murtle whatever gave you that idea        

Glad you starting stimming, when do you go for your 1st scan 

Where is everyone ?? Please come and play   

Looby xxx


----------



## murtle

You bored again sweetie 

I have my next scan on Monday. Praying for more than 1 follie.

Hope somebody comes along to play with you soon. I'm off out now otherwise I would keep you company.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## KimE

Yeah Looby, a heartbeat!!  great news!!  

Murtle, ooh didn't realise the d/r made you tired...i'm bad enough without drugs!!   Can i ask a personal question? As you are unexplained, what are the reasons for ICSI over ivf? Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls

Murtle - March 18th special date - Its when dh and I met  

Looby -           

Well girls, you will never guess what I did today?    Turned up for an interview to find out its next weds and not today    My hairdresser must have cut my brains out when she cut all my hair off yesterday    Add on to that I burned my whole body on the sunbed and now  have a sore  .  Must be having a bad week   Hi 

Good news is I have an interview on friday for practice nurse, hope I turn up on the right day this time!  

Hi to everyone  

Love NN xx


----------



## murtle

Kim - We won't know if we are having icsi until they look at the quality of my eggs. The consultant thinks it may be necessary because we have been trying for so long and never had a pregnancy. It may be that the sperm can't penetrate my tough old eggs. 

 at you NN. Hope the sunburn has cooled down before your interview Friday. Best of luck.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hooray - play time again...!  ha haaa

Looby - that's fantastic about little junior... 

Murtle - good luck for the 18th. With us they said they might do ICSI because I produce so few eggs. But when they collected only two had eggs in them, then only the one fertilised, they still just did IVF - so not sure now! Angus might know - she had ICSI last time.

NN - what are you like - wouldn't want to be one of your patients...LOL... 

Am getting scared now - I test I tommorow evening and am having sort of twingy feelings, not sure if is AF preparing to show up or something far nicer... 

Mizz. x


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz

Is testing time so soon already?! Send you lots of positive vibes      

Love Purp


----------



## *looby*

Mizz,

Sending you                        for tomorrow 

Would you not get a better result testing in the morning  

  NN - Good Luck for friday 

Murtle - a Follie dance for you 

       Go Follies Go       

Love to all 
Looby xxx Full of cold


----------



## KimE

Thanks Murtle   I've been thinking about how they make their decision....do they actually put the eggs and spern in the petri dish and then if they don't fertilise can they then do icsi or is it too late and you have to have another cycle with icsi form the start as soon as they retrieve the eggs??   Sorry, i hate not knowing all the ins and outs..knowledge is power and all that    Wish you lots of luck whichever way  

NN, burnt bum   i bet that hurts! Good luck for tomorrow!

Mizz - Good luck for tomorrow    

Looby - sorry about your cold, i hate having a cold. Hope you feel better soon.

Well, 2 weeks today until i start d/r  

Have a great day! x


----------



## debbiea

Mizz, lots of      and   for tomorrow. I can't believe your test date is here already.

NN, hope your sunburn is feeling better.   for the interview tomorrow.

Murtle, hope your follies are growing nicely    for your scan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Debbie


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks for that girlies...it has come round so quickly I know   

Looby - am too scared to test in the morning in case it fails and I will have to come to work feeling devastated...   Do you think it makes big difference doing it in the evening? Maybe I should wait until Saturday...hope the cold doesn't spoil your weekend.

Mizz. x


----------



## MollyW

Mizz - just wanted to wish you luck for tomorow...    

  - you could collect the first wee of the morning and test when you get home if you don't want to wait till Saturday...

PS. Does anyone know when AussieMeg is testing    ....must be soon.

Love to Louby, NN, Angus, Murtle, Kim, PurpleAl, Debbie and all...

Molly


----------



## mizz-gizz

Funnily enough Molly, I just went and bought a pg test kit and the man  wa so sweet to me - he gave me a discount and said to do exactly that - put it in the fridge and do it later on! He was so sweet - he said he's gonna pray to Shiva for me too...bless...

Having said that - I fear these twingy feelings are 'familiar' ones - though strangly don't feel too upset at the moment. I guess I'll know soon enough eh!

Love to all,

Mizz.


----------



## AlmaMay

AF arrived this morning.


----------



## night nurse

Alma may -

         

Sorry that it didn't work hun - how are you?  Take care.

Love NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Mizz - lets make a pact to make it a very   day in that you get your   and I get the job as long as I turn up on the right day of course  

Love NN xx

Ps big hellos to everyone else - sunbed burn getting better


----------



## mizz-gizz

AlmaMay - I'm so sorry hunny - big big hugs to you...  - am fearing similar in the next day or two...

Though...

NN - you got a deal baby     
Hey - if I get a BFP, I'll nip round and rub some cream on yer bum... 

Mizz. x


----------



## KimE

Almamay, i'm so sorry     

x


----------



## murtle

for Almamay. So sorry to hear your news.

     for MIzz. Fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow. If you keep your sample in the fridge remember to let it warm to room temp before testing.

 Nightnurse for the interview. I really hope you get the job.

Looby - thanks for the follie dance. Feeling lots of twinges today so it must be working.

Kim - I think the embryologist will look at my eggs under the microscope and then decide but I'm going to check on that with the clinic on Monday.

I've been to my friends funeral today and am feeling absolutely shattered. DH is coming home early to take me out to dinner so I had better go and make myself beautiful for him.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks for that Murtle - though am getting the urge to do it tonight - the kit I bought (clearblue digital) says you can test any time of the day... will think about it a bit more   

Sorry you've had a tough day - hopr dh give a nice evening out tonight - enjoy it!

Here's a follie dance from me too:

           
      
 
          
         
        
      

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Jellyhead

Alma May so sorry just saw your post........   sending you big cuddles        e-mail me if you need me!!! love Jellyhead x x x


----------



## alessandra

HY girls, its me again. I am back from the deep south!! You know that I can't live without my IUI girls. I won't be logging in much because I am too pshyco, but I would love to know about you all. I went to Argentina and now I am back with ARGC. I've done an IUI there and a natural bd I am not pg. This month I didn't do anything because ARGC wanted to test for the killer cells. The result came back with sthg "slightly high" but nothing "that can't be treated with medication". I told them that I was ready for IVF and they told me to go for the first blood test on day one of my cycle. But I haven't had the full discussion with drs because they are fully booked until mid-april and I will be too late by that time. I was decided to do IVF and then I am full of doubts!! Is it not too much rush into things? I felt pg at the 4th attempt and then only tried with one IUI after that (and 2 natural attempts). Is it not too quick? I wanted to do it because of my age and the higher statistics. But is it right?? Please ADVICE. Sorry for the me me me. I promise to read everything soon. My dh is now waiting to do bd because I detected the surge. 
Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aless (the return part III)


----------



## debbiea

Mizz   for testing today


----------



## debbiea

Yay - TGIF

                                                  

Aless, welcome back.   with bd   I don't think it is too much to rush into IVF. If it is what you want to do then I would go for it.

Love to everyone else.

Have a good Friday 

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

hi everyone

Well a big congrats to Purpleal aa best of luck to Mizz (we were actually cycle buddies) and hugs to Alma may. Welcome back Aless.

I have been away up on mymum's farm for 2 weeks and we seem to have managed to have done well because despite the four wheel driving I got it confirmed today that I am 4 weeks pg. Yee ha. 

Like you Mizz I expected lots of eggs. I only ended up with 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised. I got 2 8 cell embies put back in and a little one frozen. So here I am pg again and hoping that all goes well. I won't relax until after 11 weeks given last time and hence will not be back in the UK until May 8.

Very excited.
Megan


----------



## keemjay

go mizz go!!!     
holding your hand all the way sweetie 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

aless (  lol at the return part 3)

nice to have you back again, someone was asking after you just the other day! i really dont know what to advise about the IVF - i think you are just having cold feet which is only natural - i'm sure some others on here have made the decision and then thought omg maybe its not the right thing for me!
5 IUI's with only 1 preg isnt great going, if you'd had maybe 2 pregs then that might suggest it works well for you, but 1 preg which didnt last....   chances are you could do another 3 or 4 IUI's to acheive another preg...and like you say time isnt on your side.
having said that, IVF aint no picnic - are you sure you can handle it? - you know what a stew you can get in!!!!! its a big step, and really only you know what you can deal with. how far do you want to go to acheive your dream?
there you are thats my twopence worth - hope it helps?!

kj(kimj) x

PS i have been deliberately challenging with my use of words as you must need english practice after being in argentina - dont want your english to lapse now!!


----------



## *looby*

Megan - What wonderful news to start the day, 

NN - Good luck for today !! - If it is today ??   

Almamay -    

Aless - Lovely to have you back  -  I totally agree with Kim, IVF is not a walk in the park, and even when i had agreed to do it i wondered if i was doing the right thing ( this continued right up to starting my stims ) That said the chances are higher than with IUI, But only you can decide if you feel ready/ able to handle it and WANT to do it - Good Luck, its not an easy decision.

Murtle - I will keep Dancing so that you have lots of choice on monday  

Love to Everyone Else - HAPPY FRIDAY    

Looby xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Ladies - was a BFN I'm afraid.  

We had a few tears this morning but are okay really, and jumping straight to our back up plan - a holiday in Florida!! At least I can go on all the roller coasters now eh? We may go for another ivf in a few months - we'll see.

Congrats Meg am so pleased for you babe  

Welcome back Aless - we missed you... 

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## MollyW

Aww Mizz - so sorry sweetheart....

   

Love Molly
x


----------



## Purpleal

Mizz,

I'm so sorry to hear your news.   

Take Care 

Love Purpleal


----------



## keemjay

so sorry mizz my love  

kj x


----------



## Abby Carter

Mizz and AlmaMay, so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Thinking of you.

Sorry haven't been around for a while but we moved house last weekend and BT messed up our broadband connection, so am only just online again now. Hope to catch up soon. I start sniffing on Sunday, and found out yesterday from my dummy ET that I have to have cervical dilatation with Dilapan. Has anyone experienced this, and is it ok? It sounded pretty horrible. I have to wait in the unit for four hours when I have it done as some people can be 'dizzy' or experience 'discomfort'.

Any reassurance would be welcome!

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## night nurse

Oh Mizz  

     

Sorry hun, Our pact abviously didn't work because we couldn't shake on it  

Take care and enjoy your holiday.  we should have been going to florida in 4 weeks instead we were railroaded and have ended upwith Margarita instead.

Love NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Aussiemeg

                                       

NN xx


----------



## KimE

Aussie Meg  Congratultions!!!


----------



## KimE

Mizz, I am so sorry about your ivf.    

I hope you and your dh are ok.


----------



## mizz-gizz

Thanks for your kind thoughts ladies. The nurse told me that with two days without the pessaries AF should show up. She also said if she doesn't show up to test again - though I won't sit hoping for a miracle. I have already been trawling for holiday info - so now have something to get excited about!

Hope you have a good weekends.

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## *looby*

Oh Mizz   

I am so sorry -    

Looby xxx


----------



## alessandra

Queridas chicas,

Thanks for the wellcome back!!

Mizz I am really sorry, but hang on there. You have already gone far with this tough IVF decision. And many many thanks for keeping in touch with me during the hard days of my loss  

Aussie Meg, I am SOOOOOOOOO GLAD. Congratulations!! I such a good omen. Both my aussie megans are pg by this time, it is so good. You really deserved this. 

Kimj, darling, why do you have two names? Why do you love to confuse me?. And I understood all your stews, feet and twopence worth!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved your mail. Do you REALLY THINK that it is enough IUI. What with the "normal" women out there?? 

Looby Lou, thanks!!   Debbie  

I really feel that I am able to handle the emotional stew ( ) but I doubt because I've got pg at the 4th and nobody gives me a specific reason for going to IVF... Is it really truth that chances are higher at my age? Is nothing bad going to happen for skipping over a stage? What other advantage does it have apart from higher statistics? Is it cosmically right

Fortunately, following the advice of my other Megan, I arranged an app with a nurse in ARGC to have a full discussion. I am so relieved...

Girls I enjoyed my being in Argentina so much! All the babies of the family were glorious and also my nieces. I didn't feel bad about other people babies at all. I adquired a psychotic certainty about the proximity of my pregnancy. I remember things Kimj said about babies in the family and also Megan stories about herself. 

I went to Patagonia in the south of the country, which is really wild... My friends and cousin were just heaven. Even my mother was a pleasure to be with. I will be going back for good at some point this year after the end of June... Hopefully carrying an argie inside. 

I felt that mourning period is over and until the starting of the IVF we are doing professional BD with my marvellous dh.

Love, a


----------



## Chantelle

Mizz and Almamay - really sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

AussieMeg - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Nice to see you're back Aless.

I'm d/r at the moment - first week in and the headaches are just starting to go.

lol
c
x


----------



## debbiea

Mizz, so sorry about your news. Sending you lots of    When are you planning to go on holiday. It's always good to have something to look forward to.

Aussiemeg - awesome news on your bfp. Take good care of yourself and enjoy this lovely Aussie weather we are having 

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Thanks so much for all your congrats and PMs. They made me smile.

Mizz I am so sorry for your BFN. I hope you can look at his as a learning experience for your IVF docs and that next time all will be wonderful. I know that doesn't help much at this stage so here is a   for you.

Love
Megan


----------



## Jellyhead

Mizz..... so sorry    a big   for you. 
I am still waiting blood result to see if i can start meds .... have got one result back but the inhibin b is not back yet (panic...if they did not do it..means have to wait another month!!) getting tight on time...have rushed all the tests so we can start in a week and this result is not back ahhhhhh hope if result ok i can get meds sent to me with in a couple of days....god have not started yet and getting stressed !!!! does it get a lot worse girls??  Big congrats to aussiemeg....  good luck to you!!  wishing all the other girlie's in whatever stage they are at lots of   speak soon love Jelly (Jayne x)


----------



## Candy

Mizz, so sorry to read your news, was really hoping that your embie was strong enough to stick around, hoping yet again for that natural miracle for you  C x


----------



## Candy

New list

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 

*IVF Students *    

Triciah - Stimming 
Fergie - estimated EC around 19/3
Murtle - Stimming 
Chantelle - Downregging
AbbyCarter - Sniffing ? 13/03

*IVF Recruits*  

KimE - 24th March d/r
DebbieA - Fet in March
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
KarenC - screening appointment 22nd March 
SharonM - Starting IVF 05 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
Bobble - IVF March time 
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Billie - Taking some time out 
icknote - Fet planned for later in year 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Starr - Trying another IUI 
jellyhead - Waiting for blood test results
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

Chantelle good luck with your downreagging, Jelly hope you get the results of your blood tests soon.

Alma May, I am so sorry to read your news 

Aless so glad to have you back with us, there is nothing to stop you going back to IUI if you want at a later stage, but I do hope with all my heart you don't need to, the thing with IVF and although the success rates rates are higher, there is still a large % against you, but they do put the strongest embies back in, which must count for something, I am confident you will get another positive result soon. With regards to being right, I am a firm believer that it is, in my case the sperm fertilised my eggs naturally, ok so it needed some help reaching them, but I know the strongest egg, was fertilised by my DH's strongest sperm and I hope that in another 4 months, I will be able to join the "Living Proof" that it was meant to be gang.... if that makes sense x Kim is right about IVF being hard, I am still unsure that I could do it again even with a positive outcome, but I do feel that the previous months have made you so much stronger and with our help you can get through anything !!

Aussiemeg, what wonderful news to lift the spirit of the thread, I am so pleased for you 

Murtle hope you scan goes well and you have a few beautites xx

Love to all I have missed, please let me know if the list is wrong, I am sure it will be !! Candy xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi

Jayne - thought we were going to be cycle buddies?  If you start soon we won't be    Anyway heres hoping you get the results you want  

Candy - Did you have a nice holiday and are you feeling better?

Mizz - How are you doing?

BFP ladies Adrienne, aussiemeg, looby, how are you doing?  

Looby - Yes the interview was the correct day    You are not the first to crack that one  

Debbiea - do you have to mention your weather, it makes me so jealous    Hows it going for your FET by the way?

Hope everyone is having a nice lazy sunday!

Love NN xx


----------



## alessandra

Dear Candy, many thanks for your words.   

I hope you all are having a nice sunday afternoon...  

aless


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

NN - sorry i couldnt resist    How did it go 

I am around but had a bit of a scare on friday / Saturday therfore have been lying a little low, Be back soon  

Candy - Its lovely to have you back   

Love to all 
Looby xx


----------



## Angus

How is everyone?

Sorry I haven't been around much (or at all  ) Work has been absolutely manic and every time I log on I get called away before I have a chance to post.

First of all many congratulations to Purpleal, Looby and Megan      I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Debbiea - sorry hun slightly lost track - have you had FET yet?  If not good luck and if so   for you  

NN - The ole memory is still failing you i see  Did you get the job then?  And when are you off on hols?  Can't be long as you start in April dont you?

Murtle - Hows the stimming going?  Lets hope you have lots of big juicy follies  

Jayne - Hope you get your results soon so you can get going.  Try to just take one day at a time and you'll be fine  

Aless - Welcome back.  Glad to hear you had a good time in argieland.  What does dh say about IVF?  Its not that much different to IUI really but I'm sure you will need gallons of Rescue Remedy just in case  

Chantelle - Hope the headaches are not too bad.  Drink loads of water and make sure dh doesn't let you leave the sofa  

KimE - Was it you who asked about IVF/ICSI?  I was told that we needed ICSI as dh's sperm is very up and down.  One minute it is normal the next its quite low.  As I understood for normal cases they make the decision on the day but I don't think they try IVF first and if not go to ICSI.  Some girls to half and half tho.  Could you do that?

Abbey - I've never had cervix dilation I'm afraid but I'm sure they will do everything they can to easy any discomfort.  Hope EC goes well and you get lots of juciy follies  

Candy - Hows our favourite mother to be?  Will there be pictures of your bump in the gallery soon?

Right, I'm sure I've missed loads of people   but my poor little brain can't keep up. To those I've not mentioned personally     I'll just tell work I can't do any anymore as I cant keep up with FF  

Big sloppy kisses
L xxx


----------



## keemjay

looby - hope you're okay sweetie - take care of yourself ok?  and 

 angus - missed you, whats going on your end? have lost track of what you're up to....

kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

Just a quick note for Aless

Darling I personally preferred my IVF cycles to my IUI cycles. With IUI it always seemed that there was a degree of uncertainty and only like 1 or 2 eggs at most and the hope of the sperm finding the egg etc. With IVF at least I knew where we were and what was happening. This time I know I only had 4 eggs and then I got a 75% fertilisation rate and then the 2 best embies were replaced and the quality of those embies and so I had someone to talk to in my tummy etc. I also found I had less scans with IVF than IUI so mydear I wouldlook forward to it but you have to try to remain positive thoughout (I always manage to have a few teary days!)

Hope this helps
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

Looby hope you are all OK


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi all....
Just a quickie as i am off to work   NN would love to be your buddie if we are at same time(or even if we are not  )... when do you start hey look at us with our toy boys  just reading your profile will let you know if i get results back today.... fingers crossed! Angus,Candy thanks for the support  Sunny have not heard from you for yonks Mrs... you doing OKAlma May how you doing  Big hi to everyone ....... Laters Gaters Jellly   (Jayne x)


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Angus - nice to have you back! Where you up to with tx?  I go on hols in 4 weeks - can't wait       Have ordered my drugs, hope the prescription doesn't get lost in the post! Only 13 days til the end of this cycle then thats me starting IVF.  Of course a miracle may yet occur and may never get af    No news on job front as yet and me thinks in this case no news is definitely NOT good news!

Jayne - Any results yet?

Looby - Hope things have settled down and that you an yr bubbs is ok  

Sorry can't do more personals have to rush because I am back at work today on the late shift  , back to my own ward and not sure how I will go on given whats happened!  

Bye for now

NN xx


----------



## morgan

Hi everyone
Mizz and Alma - so sorry to hear about your BFNs   

Aussiemeg - great news about your BFP, thats fantastic.  HOpe you are looking after yourself, sure you are.

Aless - great to see you back.  Must be a big dilemma about tx.  Either is pretty emotionally and physically draining.   Statistics are better with IVF and if you're worried about time, then that might be better.  BUt then IUI is less full on and you know it can work for you.  Good luck with whatever you decide - I think you'll know when you've made the right decision for you    
 
Hey  to Nightnurse, Angus, KJ, Looby, Debbie and everyone else

    
xxx Morgan


----------



## alessandra

ANGUS, amiga!!! What happened in your last chapters? I missed the thread for so long after my depressive-pshyco-maniac-moody period, that I don't know what is happening for whom. What are you doing?   My dh will do as I say, as usually   He doesn't understand very much all the technicalities and he is wishing for "A little me or he or she to fill up with my dreams A way of saying life is not a loss" like his beloved Lou Reed said. He told me this morning that he is very scared of being dissapointed, he suffered a lot last time. Remember that he is the sensitive type...  


MEGAN, you are like the other Megan (whom I am meeting on Friday), kind of a guru!!! You put on words what I was already thinking, MANY THANKS FOR BEING SO SUPPORTIVE, even when I don't deserve your kindness, since I abandoned the thread for almost 3 months. I am almost decided! I have the appointment with the nurse on Friday...   Thanks for your arguments, I coincide with them... I think that the IUI is already an emotional rollercoster, so why delay the decision in the name of peacefulness? I'd rather go for the real thing and I'll have the embie/s to talk to... You are right you are right you are right. 

As NN, if a miracle happens and if I don't get af this month, I'wont start IVF. If not I am there. NN, I keep fingers crossed for you. You never know!! I read a story in oldies about a girl who did 3 IVF and fell pg naturally in between tx. As Candy said once, I am all for falling pg in between   

Morgan, many thanks for your words. How are you?

And Molly?? how are you my dear?  

Love and hugs, 
aless


----------



## alessandra

LOOBY!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, I haven't realized you were pg and then I got back to read your story when I read Angus post. I AM VERY HAPPY ABOUT YOU. And a natural one!     Please, have all my love and good vibes!

aless


----------



## Candy

New home ladies 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 

*IVF Students *    

Triciah - Stimming 
Fergie - estimated EC around 19/3
Murtle - Stimming 
Chantelle - Downregging
AbbyCarter - Sniffing ? 13/03

*IVF Recruits*  

KimE - 24th March d/r
DebbieA - Fet in March
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
KarenC - screening appointment 22nd March 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
Bobble - IVF March time 
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Billie - Taking some time out 
sicknote - Fet planned for later in year 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Starr - d/reg 19th April ish
jellyhead - Waiting for blood test results
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

------------

We are doing well part 10 already, lets hope this our lucky thread.

NN, I had a lovely time thank you and am much better xx Not long left for you now 

Angus, its always so nice to hear from you, I am great thank you, not sure I will post a bump piccie as I have posted so many pictures recently, but I do think I am HUGE  please let us know about you, so we can support you 

Love to all C x


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies ................ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24461.0.html


----------



## Jellyhead

Morning girls....and what a fantastic wet grey one it is...lol good old UK.. NN spoke to the quacks and goods news/bad news.... got my chlamydia results back (v quickly) me not got no nasties so that is good (not that i thought differant me a good girl) bad news no InhibinB bloods back yet still pending!!!! (well at least they have done the test!!) I am on day 14 if all being well with the bloods and i get the result in a day or two gonna have to break my balls (if i owned a pair) to get meds on time for day 21...HELLS BELLS!!!Anika Rice challenge or what!!  am to say the least alittle worried about this...have been given by hospital a place to get them "Home Care Plan" by Organon....anyone used themquickcheap Well thats me spent any info would be supa! Hi to Angus who seems v popular fab person and hi to Aless too (I know i do not know you but Hi Ya) Ok people must go and serve the general public...worst luck have a good day Jayne (Jellyhead)


----------



## starr

Helloooooooo 

Well i've been awol for a few days, but am back now...

Just a few personals before i start. Sorry if i miss anyone but there's been loads of posts and i've got a brain like a sieve at the moment.

Mizz honey so sorry that it didn't work for you sweetheart xxxxx

Meg Congrats, well done you must be over the moon.

Alesss Hola you're back and just as mad as before   great to see you xx

NN nearly there now, it seems like you've been waiting for ages. 

Jelly  hurry up bloods..

OOh now i'm frazzled.

well as for me. We had our app last weds with the nurse to go over all the procedures  (she was impressed by my knowledge  ta guys xx) All the bloods are ok so we are ready to go for next cycle... Hopefully should start to d/reg 19th April ish, Dh is much happier now, not only does he have some time off, plus he feels we are now moving forward.. So all looks good. 

We're trying to move our holiday in April to fit in. So we might be going to St Lucia after all eh!!!  

Looking forward to joining you on the next road. 

Love Starr xxxx

ps are we all watching the ivf programme tonight??


----------



## Jellyhead

morning ladies.... getting real worried about this blood test result .... need a back up plan!!! It will be 2 weeks tomorrow that I had the Inhibin B test done does it normally take that long(should have paid the money for it to be done private...takes 10 days ahhhhhhh I am on day 21 Tues so if results ok have to start meds then....thinking i am cutting it real fine. If test is ok can i get hospital to make a separate prescription for the sniffing drug and get it at a local chemist so i would be able to start Tue?Will go crazy having to wait another month...work driving me mental at the mo (manager in a baby bloody shop.....great if you are preg..)  sorry to moan people just getting worried!!!! Hi to Starr


----------



## murtle

Afternoon Ladies

Just a quick update.

Mondays scan was disappointing. Only 1 follie on right ovary, 1 decent follie on left with 3 small ones. Looked like we would have to switch to iui but todays scan has showed they have all grown so hopefully will have 5 follies for ec on Monday. A bit miffed at poor response but as I keep saying that its the quality not quantity that matters.

Will catch up and do personals when I have a bit more energy.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## fergie

Hello all

Haven't posted in a litttle while. We've been stimming for 9 days now and its not looking good. We seem to be in a similar situation to you Murtle. Today's scan showed just 4 follicles - 1 bigger one plus 3 trailing behind, all on th left, and nothing on the right. It looks like it will be IUI for us- they will only do GIFT if there are 4 of the right size & maturity. And I'm already on the highest dose of menogon.

I am severely disappointed, angry, sad, depressed, fed up. I knew it was bad last Friday when I got the blood test result- I had been on 5 ampoules and they out it up to 6 because the hormone levels were so low. They called me at home at teatime and I just had a good wail. 

I feel so pessimistic about it all. I don't see that we have too many options from here in except to think about donor eggs or adoption. And I'm struggling to come to terms with letting go of the idea of having my own biological child. I really couldn't go through this disapointment too often, and I know that even with donor eggs it is not that likely to work first time.

Sorry about the me post. I am really struggling this week.

fergie


----------



## AussieMeg

Just a quick one because it is the middle of the night and again I cannot sleep. Murtle and Fergie DO NOT GET UPSet. I know exactly how you feel when I was in tears and distraught at hte same time as you. I only had five follies all on the right side. I insisted that we stimmed for longer and although one got too big they all reached maturity. I only got four eggs and then had another bout of tears. 3 of my four got fertilised and now I and pg and have one in the freezer and can't sleep the whole night through ! 

So remember it only takes one and I am proof that it really is quality not quantity.

Chin up girls and love to everyone else

Megan

Purpleal how are things going on the family front


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi ladies - thanks again for your thoughts - me an dh are doing okay thanks.

Murtle and Fergie - I agree with Megan. We only got 2 eggs and only one of them fertilised. And despite IVF failing (I think because I can't get past implantation - so am looking at getting my NK levels checked), it divided into a 4 cell embie and kept going - you really do need just the one. Fergie, insist that they go ahead with GIFT or IVF at the very least! Don't let them fob you off  

Welcome back Starr!

jelly head - what are InhibinB bloods? 

Aless and Angus - thanks, as alwyas for the emails of support. I am also posting on the Goldies thread now too - where I am learnng about IVIG.

Hi to everyone else - hope all are okay! 

Luv,
Mizz Gizz. x


----------



## night nurse

A big hello girls,

I've just lost a very big post  

Still havn't got it in me to copy it at the end  

So here goes from what I can remember:

Jayne - Maybe you are not meant to start the cycle this time.  I'm a firm believer everything happens for a reason.  It could be that even bending overbackwards and everything not going as planned is telling you something.  Thats what happened to us.  We were planning on doing our cycle in January and I was disappointed and april seemed ages away.  However with all thats happened since I feel all the peices weren't in place then and everything is coming together now so feel it will work !   Hope you get yr results soon and start asap if thats what you want. I don't know that chemist, we are having ours from [email protected] and they will deliver within a week.  I have the phone number if you need it! 

Fergie and Murtle- Hang in there things can change as aussiemeg has proved!  Good luck to you both  

Looby - I do hope you are ok hun .  

Starr - we will be d/r at the same time.  If my af arrives on time like it usually does I should start d/r on 16th april!  Its nice to have someone going through it at the same time    Are you going to st lucia in April like we are going to Margarita??

Quick update on me - I GOT THE JOB!!   
Also today I got on to the nuffield nurse bank!  So as job number one is only 16 hrs the nuffield bank can fill in.  As its a private hospital we get our meals free    Can see myself working loads and loads  

Also after I was told I have the practice nurse job I had a message to say that I have another interview lined up for next Thursday    Like buses - none for ages then two at once! 

Hope everyone else ok. Bye for now.

Love a very very happy night nurse xxx


----------



## murtle

Fergie- Please don't give up yet. They told me to convert to iui on Monday and I was devastated. I cried continuously until this morning. My follies have started their late growth spurt and are starting to even out. Today I had 4 that should be ready by Monday and I'm hoping the fifth one catches up. I know just how awful you are feeling right now. Also remember that iui is still a chance of success.

Mizz & Meg - many thanks for your kinds words of encouragement. Sorry it didn't work out for you Mizz. Huge congrats to Meg.

Well done Night Nurse. I'm so pleased for you. Hopefully, the new job will be less stressful for you.

Aless - so wonderful to hear from you again. I have missed your wacky posts.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Murtle, I know having 5 follies seems dissappointing at this stage, but like you said its quality not quantity that counts, but can I tell you a success stories that one of the Reading/Oxford ladies had.

When they went to collect her follies, they said that one overarie was inaccessable and would be too dangerous to remove follies from, never heard of this before, so she ended up with a few immature follies and was advised nothing would come of them, but she didn't give up, in the end they had one fertilised egg to go back in, but it was only a 2cell so very immature .... but that one immature follie, did everything it could to stick and she is must be by now at least 18weeks pregnant.  

NN & Starr wish I could come away somewhere so exoctic with you both, but doubt your partners would be pleased, enjoy the break and good luck with your 1st cycles

NN, thats great news about the job, well done !!

Cx


----------



## mizz-gizz

NN - great news about the job(s) - congratulations!

Murtle & Fergie - goodluck with the follie growing   

Mizz. x


----------



## alessandra

Hola Starr and Murtle!!! Nice to see you both again. 
Starr, what a nice place  

Murtle and Fergie, I know it is a very "cliche" thing to say but DON'T GIVE UP. I have never done IVF yet but as with IUI I am sure that there is a great part of spiritual strenght and belief you have to develop to undergone all this things. As all the succesful girlies here say, you only need one. Remember all the normal women outside, they don't know what is going on in their insides and then, they magically get pg! Why not us??

Candy and Megan, many thanks for you words, I found them so encouraging  

Congratulations NN

Angus, how are you? And Molly?

Mizz, love and hugs!  

Aless


----------



## alessandra

Girlies a quick question. I am having the interview about IVF with the nurse tomorrow. Is there sthg that I have to ask in particular?. I am going dumb with all these and I don't know what I should know, if you know what I mean. My first question was if there was any reason why I should insist with IUI but all of you and even Ruth have already answer that, so I don't imagine nothing else. And frankly I prefer to be on denial and continue ignoring those awful things like quantity of follies and days of growing and levels of hormones and long prot or short one and drugs and all that. Even when Kim told me that knwoledge is power I learnt that it is also the reason for the fall of innocence and the loss of paradise and didn't seem to have helped me much in the past  . But as I also need to know, I would be grateful for any suggestions. 

Have a good day all of you, aless


----------



## mizz-gizz

Aless - the only thing I would say is discuss differences between long & short protocal just to be sure. I believe I should have done the short one and not the long one - because I think d/r for too long shut down my egg production! Also ask whether they think you should start on a reasonably high dose due to your age - again this is only because I produced just 2 eggs!

Good luck anyway,

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## fergie

Hello all

Thank you all for the advice and kind words. 

I went for acupuncture yesterday afternoon so I hope those follies of mine are growing better now. Murtle I hope yours are too.

Aussie Meg, I never did say congratulations on your pregnancy. I am really very thrilled for you- you were one of the first to welcome me to this great site, and being from NI originally I guess I picked up on your story more than some others. 

I have been thinking about what to say when i go in for the scan tomorrow- I hope the 3 trailing follicles are looking better so i can ask again about the GIFT possibility. But to be honest, that costs £3000 and IUI costs £500, and as there doesn't seem to be  a huge difference in success rates (I believe its about 20% for IUI and 20-25% for GIFT) then I think we'll probably end up having IUI and saving the £2.5K for whatever we decide to do next. If that makes sense. Right now I'd just like to get 3 good follicles for the IUI- that would be more than I've ever had before now, and they're happy to do it even if all 4 look mature. 

ANyway, good luck Murtle for the next few days. And thank you kind ladies for all the support on this site.

Fergie

PS. I smell spring in the air today, and the birds are singing their hearts out. Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## debbiea

Hi Everyone

Murtle and Fergie - how are the follies going? As Candy said, its quality not quantity. Sending you lots of     that everything will be OK.

Starr, welcome back. The holiday sounds wonderful - just what you need 

NN - awesome news about the job   (you obviously got to the interview on the right day then )

Aless, how did the interview go. I hope they answered all of your questions.

Mizz, whats IVIG? Hope you and dh are ok - thinking of you.

Purpleal and AussieMeg, how are the little bumps going? When are your first scans?

I had bloods done on Wednesday but no sign of ovulation so I have another test on Sunday. Hopefully its not too far away so I can have my FET before the 28th. If it is any later than that dh will be away in NZ on business when I am due to test. I don't know how I will get on if it is a bfn and he is not here. But fingers crossed it will be a bfp so I won't have to worry about that 

Love to Candy, Jellyhead, Billie, Annie, Kim and everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Aless ask if you have the choice of sedation or a general anasethic for egg collection. I can't do the sedation drugs so always need a general. Other than that ARGC are wonderful and you are in good hands. be excited and positive. Today is the day my bub was due but believe the new bub growing inside me is a gift from my other little lost one.

Fergie great news on the follies and thanks for the wishes. Follow your heart it will be the right choice

Well had my second bloods today. HCG was at 7000 which is pretty high for 5 weeks. Only 13 days till my ultrasound.

Love to you all. I am off to have another wee and sleep. Good luck to all you cyclers and have a great and relaxed weekend.

M


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - I agree, what a lovely day - let's hope it lasts!

Debbie - I am told IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin therapy) is a pooled preparation of immunglobulin made from human blood, whereby you have a kind of blood transfusion. It is an experimental treatment, but is used by some clinics in the UK to help women with IVF implantation failure (which I believe is my problem) and also miscarriage.

The theory is that the IVIG helps battle parts of the immune system which could attack the embryo (or the placenta) and cause problems.  The clinics offering this treatment do a blood test that shows if you are high in NK (Natural Killer) cells. Apparently ARGC and the Lister are doing it.

Aless will be interested to see how you get on at ARGC, as am thinking of contacting them for a blood test - and maybe to have another ivf in the summer.

A good weekend to all!

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Angus

Happy Friday my little sunbeams  

How lovely is this weather?? So much better than the nasty cold stuff!

Starr- I'm soooo jealous.  Have fab holiday   Just think how relaxed you'll be for your tx!

Jellyhead - What happened with your bloods   Did you get them in time?  

Murtle - Good luck for your scan Monday.  As all the other girls have said my clinic were much more concerned with quantity rather than quality  

Fergie - And how did your scan go? I hope you have enough to go ahead  

Aussie - Fab news on the bloods hun. Bet you can't wait for that scan  

NN - Congratulations on the job    When do you start?

Aless -      Hope you get your   at ARGC

Debbie - Hope you ovulate soon hun.  Good luck with FET  

Looby - Hope you are feeling better soon sweetie  

Purpeal - How are you hun?  

Well as for me girlies I'm off to Paris next week      to celebrate my first wedding anniversary   And they said it wouldn't last   

Apart from that I've been doing lots of   too much   and clearly not enough   as no pg for me   

Hope you all have lovely spring like weekends and hello to everyone I've not mentioned personally  

Love 'n' ickle lambs
L xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

> just a quick post cos i am still really fed up....well the good old NHS has gone and decided my blood test was to expensive and decided not to do it....so I have to miss this months IVF.....will explain later cos i am still upset and will start swearing and stuff which isn't aloud..poo poo poo poo poo!!!!! a very very angry Jelly.....


----------



## alessandra

oh, Jelly I am so sorry!!! I admire the NHS because in this country everybody is entitled to free health but I imagine that it is sooooooooo hard to put up with the priorities of the public system!. At least you are entitled to rant here.   

Thanks Angus you're an angel (an ironic one!) Oh, I love Paris... It is so Buenos Aires... 

Debbie, thanks for asking. I hope you ovulate soon. 

Candy, I already miss you! 

Today I had the app with the nurse. She was nice enough and explained everything. I asked about the two protocols and she told me that it will depend on my hormonal profile, that will be known in day one. If I don't produce enough eggs I could switch to IUI. It is local anaesthetic. And yes, statitics are much much higher, between 30 or 40% depending of circumstances, even with my bloody age  . So I am going there. 

Following some friends advice, I will be posting only here, because I don't want to have TMI!!! 

I only have one question. The nurse told me that they consider that my chances will be better if I take days off work after ET. I couldn't believe that and i told her that I work in a desk etc. She told me that I risk too much bumping around and that my ovaries will be too stimulated and that it is better to rest off work etc. IS THAT SO? What do you think? I could ask the days off but everybody will think that it is sthg to do with pg stuff since I've lost the pg last year...   And I wouldn't like to have people making informed guesses... Like at her age she is probably doing a fertility tx etc. But I wouldn't like to disclose that I undergoing the fertility tx with ALL of them... What should I do? I could create another kind of tx but I know that many of them will pitty me etc   Do you think is sooooooo risky to sit infront of the pc? Last time they put me to rest I m/c anyway. i think that there is a thing like fate... I would like your opinions on this...

AussieMeg, I had lunch with the lovely Megan today. She is so nice and stimulating...I hope to follow in your steps soon.

Love and hugs to all

aless


----------



## Angus

Hellooooooo

Just a quick one from me. 

Jelly - Sorry you've been mucked about so much.  It must be very frustrating.  However it is only a month which will fly by I promise  

Aless - I would have a day off after EC if I were you.  Although it is not painful you do feel quite sore.  I only work at a desk myself but after EC I found sitting quite uncomfortable so spent most of the time flat on my back (no change there then!) Who cares what your workmates think?  Getting your own little   is the most important thing.  

Off to enjoy the sun now ladies xxxx


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Angus!! But the nurse said the


----------



## alessandra

I don't know what happened there. I meant that the nurse said the 15 days after ET!!! It sounds like too much, 15 days off work!! I will be trapped like when the m/c and my workmates will talk and all that. Of course, if it is necessary I'll do it, but is it really necessary??

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather...   How are you Jelly??  

Aless


----------



## morgan

Hey everyone

Aless - you could take a couple of days off after EC and then try and take the odd day off during the 2ww - that's what I did cos I have a desk job too.  But me and dh took a few days off and did nice stuff like go to the seaside - I think it's as important to do nice things that take your mind off climbing the walls as it is to rest.  Just no bungee jumping  

Angus - Paris, eh?  How fantastic.  Glad to see you're starting as you mean to go on - wedding and 1st anniversary somewhere fabulous.  HOpe you have a lovely timel.

Aussiemeg - those levels are sounding excellently high.  smells like twinnies to me.  Or if not, then 1 very very healthy one.  Good luck at your scan.

Fergie and Murtle - hope your follies are catching up.  Like everyone says, it only takes 1.

Night nurse - congrats on the job!  

Good luck to everyone else and hope you're enjoying the nice spring weather 
xxx Morgan


----------



## murtle

WALES!!!!!​


----------



## murtle

Evening all

Hope you are all having a fab weekend. Have had a busy day in the garden but took a well deserved break to watch the rugby. I sat there in my welsh jersey, with my welsh flag and even had on a pair of welsh slippers. I couldn’t find my welsh hat unfortunately. Shame I can’t have a beer to celebrate them winning the 6 nations cup. I’ve banned DH from having 1 too.  I am sure there will be many hangovers in the morning around here.

Friday’s scan was ok. I am going to London for ec on Monday. 1 follie might be too large by then and 1 follie was a bit on the small side so I might only have 3 but  we’ll have to wait and see. We have decided to go to London tomorrow and have a day out then stay in a hotel as we have to be in the hospital by 8:30! 

Triciah If you still read this board, I hope you are OK. Best if luck with this Tx. 

Fergie Good luck in whichever you decide. 

MIzz – I hope you are doing ok.   Thanks for the advice.

Angus Have a fab time in Paris and Happy Anniversary to you both.  

Candy Thanks for the success story. I’ve not given up hope just yet. Was just very upset when it looked like I wouldn’t even make it to first base. 

Jelly - I used Organon home Care for my drugs and they were superb. They phoned on Monday soon after the prescription was faxed and I received my package 8:30 am Wednesday. They will deliver any day you want between 7-11am. They then phone the same day to check everything was ok. They worked out about £500 cheaper than having them from the clinic. You’ve every right to be ****** off with the NHS. It was so unfair of them to mess you about like that. If they said they would do your tests and took your blood for them then they should jolly well run the tests.  

NN  - looks like you are still keeping busy. Not long now til your hols. 

Starr – I’m starting to get very jealous of all these lovely holidays you keep having. Can’t you bung a special deal in my direction. Won’t be long before you start down-regging Good luck. 

Aless – my clinic recommend doing as little as possible for the first 5 days after ET as the embies are still floating around. After that, they recommend light activities only but no lifting or straining. My DH was officially told that I’m not to do any housework for 2 weeks. (Ok so I slipped the nurse a tenner  ). I am pleased that you have decided to go for ivf purely because I love reading your posts.  

Purple – How is your Dad? I hope his Tx is going well. Is Angus back with you yet? It’s been such a tough time for you both lately.  

Debbie – Fingers crossed you ovulate soon. Best of luck with the FET.  

Meg – those levels sound really good. Not long now til your scan.    

Will let you know how I get on when I get back.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Aless I would take a day or two off after ET. I had ET on the Monday and sat at home watching DVDs on Monday and Tuesday having DH do everything. On wednesday we went four wheel driving, got bogged, hit bumps and ended up driving for 9 hours. Similar thing happened on Thursday and then on the Friday (except we didn't get bogged!) Now I wouldn't recommend this level of activity as it wasn't intentional it was just that the roads were bad on the way up to our farm but I think it is only a day or 2 that you need to worry. I had no probs after EC and ran around doing all those things I needed to do before my resta nd drive after ET.

Murtle All I can say to you is   re the rugby. Thank goodness we weren't in Northern Ireland I don't think I could cope with the depression. Funny becasue DH's mum is welsh and Dad irish but he always goes for ireland. Best of luck for Monday you sound like you are in the same situation as me re eggs but I'm proof it is quality not quantity.

Hi Angus I just haven't said that for a while and Bon anniversaire de mariage

Morgan we keep referring to the Babies in the hope there is 2 but one is wonderful as well

Love to all
Megan


----------



## Triciah

Hi Murtle and Girlies

Long time no type  

This is my first time posting on the IUI turned IVF board since Nov. I'm afraid me and dh handled our failure v badly and actually worse than I thought we would. Complex creatures us humans  

Anyway......just thought I'd pop on and say hi. 

I'm stimming at the mo having had my first scan on Friday. Got 7 follies so far altho 6 look ok with one teensy one. But far better than the same time on our last cycle when they were thinking they might have to cancel the cycle cos I hadn't responded at all. (Did get there with 2 embies in the end but it just didn't happen). On 350 Puregon this time and going back for second scan Monday.....so fingers crossed we'll get to EC/ET some time next weeK.

Murtle....can't believe what a crap game Ireland played today.....and the Welsh deserved their win. One of these days Ireland will take us all the way there  No drinking in our household either. Tho I did let dh have half a glass of wine last night   The day/night out in London sounds fab. I LOVE London. Re the follies.....I'm all for quality over quantity and your ones sound like good stock   I know it only takes one......so lots of   that all of our follies step up to the mark.. What a dream that would be.

Aless.....I'd recommend taking the day after EC off too as you'll need to be recovered and ready for your little embies to go back in and get all comfy. But I can understand you not wanting the people in work to know any more than they already do. I think this time I'll take 6 days...EC + 1 + ET + 3.  

Looby....I haven't said CONGRATS to you yet hun. Big hugs and I hope your pampering you and bubs.

Candy...How was the holiday? I had a sneaky peak at your latest scan and BabyC looks beautiful. Must take after his/her mum   

Hi to all the oldies and newbies I haven't mentioned. 

Off to bed. 

T
xxxxx


----------



## Jellyhead

It's me.......  Feeling alittle better now...can not get this upset so early on!!!( i really am a big baby  )Just really needed to know if my eggs were in ok knick to go ahead with IVF (so want to get started )  Looks like NN i could be joining you in April if all goes well...he he he your gonna regret it....I'll drive you crazy... Buddy from Hell !!!    Nahh only messing! Thank for all your replys to the missing blood sarga!!!  NN -you wise woman...so true...what will be, will be.... (was that not a beetles record)  Angus- hope you are write about the month flying by...gonna get stuck in to finishes painting the bigest room in the world....been meaning to do it for months!!  Aless thanks for asking after me and yes i too think NHS is great for the country but not so great when they cock up...   Thanks for you answers about getting the meds...sounds like they will be the right people for the job!! good to know that they are quick and cheaper...lets hope I get to that stage next month  god i am gonna be a right pain...worrying about everything if i go on i give you full permission to slap me!!!   Mizz the Inhibin B blood tells you how good your eggs are.... you can only have it on day 3 or 4 of your cycle, makes sense really cos if your eggs are no good then even IVF may not help.   Hi to all the other girls, Candy,Morgan,Debbie,Meg,Fergie,Star & Triciah...sorry if i have missed anyone..... love a getting there Jelly  x (Jayne)


----------



## Jellyhead

sorry about the mental post..bit rushed and my daisy's did not all work  will make sure i check it over next time..opp's


----------



## fergie

Hi girlies

Well, I had the IUI yesterday. Friday's scan showd that only 2 follies were a decent size (about 20mm & 17mmm) so that confirmed we really couldn't spend £3K on GIFT. I had a blood test on Friday, and the estrogen levels were good (over 3000), suggesting that 3 follies might be OK despite the size measurements earlier that day. That's the best news I've had in a long time- I have to say it felt great getting some positive news for once.
I am a bit more hopeful now, and have decided to take this week off. I just need some ME time and a mental break to do some thinking. 

Murtle, I hope your EC went really well today and good luck for fertilization. Hope you get good news and some stong embies to put back.

Love to all

fergie


----------



## alessandra

ANGUS, MORGAN, AUSSIE MEG and TRICIAH, many thanks for your advice. I think I'll do Triciah's model EC + 1 ET + 3. It sounds reasonable enough for me. I am not reasonable anyway as you all know   

Murtle, Thanks  I have british friends who speak and write spanish and I also love to hear/read them. So funny... I imagine how I must sound   Glad if it cheers you up, all this thing is difficult enough. Congratulations on your eggs!! One of them could be THE ONE... 

Triciah, I also had a bad time in November   Hope this will be our lucky time  

Aussie, I love your story about bumping around with the embies. Confirm all my theories about fate and things that are due to happen anyway 

Jelly, nice to see you are in better spirits. I don't think you are a big baby. This moments are really hard...

Fergie, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I am in a very good mood, don't know why. Maybe is the feeling of moving or maybe I am pg or maybe I could be pg in the future. Today I received a post with some awful information with statistics and data from ARGC and I put it very deep in my bed table after a quick browse and a quick panic over my age and my flawed eggs and my flawed decisions in younger stages. And then I took a bath and a  science and fiction book and got over that feeling... 

After reading some posts from people here, I booked my first app with Daniel, the fertilizator, aca the accupunturist everybody is raving about in this site. We'll see, I think everything helps. 

Girlies, I wish you all the best. Friends from Italy will be visiting in Easter, so I won't be posting much. Hopefully I will have started tx or be pg by next week.   

Hugs and love and happy eastern

aless, x


----------



## keemjay

aless - happy eastern what?  is it something i should know about?

i join you in being in a very good mood as i have just had confirmation that i have the best dh in the whole world (even tho he told me 2 big fat lies over the weekend but he's paid for that in tulips, cashew nuts and gruyere cheese  )

I am going to see Keane in Hyde park in June!!!!!!!

kj x


----------



## murtle

Evening all

I'm dead chuffed. They managed to retrieve 4 eggs today which is more than I was expecting. I'm a bit nervous about tomorrows phone call but am praying hard they all fertilise. Still have no idea if they did icsi or not. The drugs were good though  

Struthie - will send you an pm tomorrow when I'm a bit more with it.

Fergie - I hope you are getting lots of rest today. Fingers crossed this iui works for you.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

YAY Murtle - well done turtle one 

fingers crossed for 4 little beauties tomorrow    

kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

Best of luck Fergie on the 2ww..just try to relax (I would like to do one of those loud laughs as we all know how easy it is to relax on the 2ww!)

Murtle snap to you with four eggs. Said you were doing it just like me. three of mine fertilised and I got 2 eight cells and 1 seven cell. Are you doing a day 3 transfer?

Purpleal where are you?

Aless too much acupuncture thinking with your happy eastern wish (ps oriental therapies in the Uk are from the far east except for you it would be the far west and me the due north!)

Jellyhead good to see you are a bit happier. Seems like a positive mood on here today.

My first scan is only 9 sleeps away not that I am counting. 

Love
Megan


----------



## Candy

Hi Ladies

Tricia so nice to see you posting, I know you are not one of our most busy posters, but its always nice to know that you are hear/reading when you feel up to it, wishing you all the luck in teh world for ET tomorrow, really hope you get some beautites, fingers crossed for the ET on Friday, I hope that its your turn this time C x  PS thanks for your kind words, holiday wa sgrand thank you xx

Not long now Aussiemeg, I found the first 12 weeks went very slow counting down time between scans, but now its flying by, in and i but isn't way lol

Murtle thinking of you today, I know the odds are against it, but i hope all 4 are beautites and at the very least you have two to go back hom eto mumma.

Aless, glad you are feeling happier and more positive at the moment, you know it can happen ! as for time off I personally took 2 weeks, only because I had holiday and my work were flexible with the dates, plus I hate my job, so the stress woudl have been too much .... I would suggest day after EC as you may well be very sore and a few days after ET if you can wrangle it, can you try and book some holiday ?  Good luck with the acupuncture.

Love to all 

/waves to Starr


----------



## struthie

Well done Murtle thats fantastic news,hope you have good news today.
I look forward to your pm when you feel up to it xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hello girls  

Murtle - Good news on your eggs hope they all fertilise, let us know.  Good luck with et  

Aussiemeg -good luck with yr scan - only 8 sleeps to go  

Tricah - welcome back - good luck with ET   
  
Looby - I do hope you are resting up and drinking lots of fluids    Don't want to go back to where you came from do you??  

Aless -     at the thought of daniel the fertilizator, may have to find me one of them around here!

Fergie good luck on your two week wait!  

Anyone heard off Billie?  We havn't heard from her in a while! Where are you billie?

Jayne - Sorry things havn't worked out for you to start now we can now hold each others cyber hands through it !

Hello to Debbiea, molly, starr, angus, jelly my cycle buddy, mizz and adrienne.

Bye for now 

NN xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Murtle, great news on your eggs. Fingers crossed that eggs and sperm are 'doing their thing' and you have good news from your clinic very soon.

Abby


----------



## Candy

Billie popped onto the BFP thread the other day, but I think sometimes the only way to stay sane is to take a back seat, hope you are ok xxx

Any news Murtle ? hope it was good news


----------



## murtle

Thank girls

All 4 fertilised      

2 going back in Thursday lunchtime.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Way to go Murtle   

Now its the dreaded   ^2ww  At least I get to know before I go on my jollies


----------



## Triciah

Hi All

Murtle......Fab fab news re 4 embies. I forgot just how nervewracking this part is and in fact this time the fertilisation bit is the part that's gonna kill me the most (well....after the final result that is)....so big     to you too that at least one of these little ones stick. 

Hi NN. Not sure if the phrase is 'glad to be back' but I'm there or there abouts.   Hope you're ok too?

We've got EC tomorrow. No nails left. Will have to chew on more biscuits and crisps. One way or the other I will end up the size of a house  

Hi to Struthie...how are those girls on the Reading/Oxford thread?? Must pop down and say hi.

AussieMeg...Nearly 7 sleeps til first scan. And that'll fly in. The last week alway does I think. 

Hey Aless.....glad you sorted out the time off thing in your head. Makes it easier when you've made the decision. Plus...you're worth it   

Big   to Candy...our golden girl  

Fergie....ditto with the 'nice to get some positive news for once'. It doesn't have to be any great news...we;ll take any little bit of positiveness  ..and lots of prayers for a positive iui.

Hi to Morgan. Jelly, Abby Carter, Keemjay and all those not mentioned. 

We have to be the most persistent lot of ladies this world has to go through all of this. Transferable skill and all that. Should by rights be able to put that on our CV's.  

  

T
XX


----------



## Candy

OMG Murtle, that is fantastic and so rare that every egg fertilises, did they try IVF or go for ICSI ? not that it matters, but with ICSI you are more likely to have some fail in my understanding.

I am so chuffed - good luck with the ET   

Good luck tomorrow Tricia


----------



## keemjay

hurrah Murtle!!

kj x


----------



## struthie

Well done Murtle - excellent news!
Hi Triciah - they are still slightly mad over there!

Not sure where I belong these days so just float around!


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow Murlte 100%. Well done and good luck for Thursday.     

Best of Luck for wednesday Triciah it ia great to have you back.

Love Megan


----------



## Abby Carter

Yay, brililant news Murtle, good luck for ET. Triciah, hope all goes well with your EC tomorrow.

Abby
x


----------



## debbiea

Murtle   on those lovely embies. Sending you lots of      for Thursday.

Tricia, good luck for EC. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of      your way.

Fergie, how are you going on the  

Aless, hope you are still in that good mood 

NN, where are you going for your hols?

Aussiemeg, how exciting that your scan isn't far away. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Purpleal.......where are you 

It is a miserable day in Sydney - very hard to drag myself to work. And speaking of work....I should go and do some.

Love to Candy, Billie, Jelly, Abbey and everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Jellyhead

GO GO GO Murtle.................. ya hoooooooo well done...we are all with you on your 2ww.... got a bit excited for you  love Jelly (Jayne) x


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you today Tricia   

/waves to Debbie, how can sydney ever be miserable


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie to say congrats on the embies Murtle!   Looking GOOOOOD!!

Also hi (and big   ) to Aless. It's lovely to have you back.  We missed you! Am so excited for you moving on to IVF.

 to Candy, Abby, Billie, Fergie, Starr, Jelly, Debbie, Night Nurse, and Tricia.

Struthie - what's happening with you honey?  Any plans to go back to the Chiltern?  Still hoping I'll bump into you there sometime!  

Love to all,
Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies!
Kimjeee I am glad you enjoy my southern blunders  

Murtle, GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep going girl    And try to relax from thursday, know is difficult...

Aussie Meg, only seven days to go...

Candy, I remember all your postings during 2ww and you taking the days off. But I am afraid of myself if I take all the days off, because I will forever linking the situation with the m/c in november when I had to take 2 weeks off and stay at home. I prefer to be as normal as possible...

NN, the fertilizator should be the one!! I am all for share  

Triciah, I will be thinking of you   

Hola Molly, lindo to see you!!!!  

I am almost sure I'm not pg, so I really hope to start sthg during easter. And I would love the short protocol, very phsyco girl can't stand too much d/r. 

I have my argentine/italians at home and they are cooking like angels. yesterday, ravioli de carcciofi and today pollo with honey. Mhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

Happy easter from the southern girl  

aless


----------



## struthie

Hi Molly 
Thanks for asking,yes we are at the chiltern and we go back next Wednesday to see what happens next.
We have been told the problem is dh sperm,they don't swim.
So our only option is ICSI,my brother has kindly offered to pay for a cycle,so just waiting to see what happens now really.

Are you still going there?


----------



## murtle

Tricia - thinking of you today


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

Aless, I can almost smell that food from here. Sounds delicious 

Murtle,    for et today.

Tricia, how did you get on. Sending lots of     to you aswell.

I have finally surged - yay. And have FET scheduled for Easter Monday  6 of my little snowbubs come out of the freezer tomorrow so I am praying they survive and that some make it through to blast stage.

Hope everyone has a great Easter and the Easter Bunny       brings you lots of yummy eggs.

Love to purpleal, starr, angus, candy, fergie, kim, molly, nn, struthie and everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya ladies!
yes, it's Debbie B back again after a break away from it all.  I thought I would give up and get busy with work and other things, but apparently my brain has been taken over by my emotions and actually I was not coping well at all with the decision!  so here we are again, trying for IVF - will start down-regging when AF arrives in a couple of weeks. Am I mad to do this at 43?!

All the best to those I recognise and to those newbies.
wishing you all lots of   
and lots of love
Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Best of luck to Murtle for today. Too exciting.

I don't have much battery power so let me wish you all a very happy easter. And welcome back Debbie B you go girl

Love
M


----------



## Candy

Good luck today Murtle, I heard from tricia yesterday, won't spoil her news, but am hoping that she has a couple of beautites to go back in tomorrow.

hello DebbieB, wishing you heaps of luck with the down regging and IVf treatment, I really hope it works for you.

Happy Easter Aussie and all our IVF'ers

Debbiea, will keep everything crossed for frozen embies, that they thaw and carry on developing, roll on Monday and good luck xx

Hey Ales, don't worry about not having too much time off its not really neccessary, its just you will need a few days as said b4 to recover x

Love to all


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Girls!

Murtle - All the best for ET today!      

Triciah - How did everything go?

AussieMeg - Its your scan soon! You must be getting so excited!!

Aless - Daniel (the fertilizer  ) is my acupuncturist! I have been seeing him since Nov last year and got BFP! He is really, really nice and knows what he is doing! All the ladies think he is cute - I, of course, dont look at anyone other than my husband (thats for you Angus, if your going to snoop!!!) LOL
About time off - I went back to work the day after EC and ended up going home mid-day because I was too sore. I had ET on the Wed, worked from home until the Tues and went back to the office on the Wed.

Struthie - I saw what your brother is doing for you - how fantastic! He must have a heart of gold! You must be so proud to have someone like that as your brother!

Debbie - WOW! The time is almost here already! Praying that all your little snowembies are ok and that come Monday, they will be all snug and warm in your tummy!! 

Debbie B - Welcome back! Your not mad!   

A big hello and    to Starr, Abby, Candy, Night Nurse, Jayne, Molly and anyone I have missed!

Well, I was hearing so many scare stories that I started freaking out a bit about my scan. I therefore decided to take some time out of FF to gather my thoughts and retain a little bit of positivity.
Angus and I went for our scan on Tuesday afternoon. When we got there, I felt sick to my stomach and my stomach was turning. To make things worse they were running late! Anyway, we had our scan and saw our little baby's heart pumping away. It was 10mm long. We were so happy! Angus I were hugging and kissing each other and the nurses and doctor! And my poor mum started sobbing her eyes out when I told her everything was ok. With my father in law dying (our parents were very close) and my dads cancer - I dont think anyone would have been able to cope with any more bad news.

So that is my wonderful news! I am off to my gp at 10:30 who is going to take over my care now.

I hope you all have a fantastic Easter filled with lots of love and CHOCOLATES!

Love Adrienne


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - sorry not been on - just keeping my head down for a while is all.

Murtle - what fantastic news - am delighted for you - good luck today - and keep those feet up over the weekend okay!

Happy Easter to all,

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## Candy

Mizz honey you take all the time you need, glad the scan went well Purp, hope you feel confident enough to join us on the BFP thread soon C x


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls  

Got 6 eggs yesterday and just found out that 5 of them fertilised with ICSI. Phew. Relief. Last time we did normal IVF and 2 out of 7 fertilised. And knowing that one egg/one sperm is a risk in itself me and DH were really worried. Especially DH. His first words...'my swimmers are still workign then'. No matter how I try to tell him that I don't care who's bits do what he will always worry about his swimmers being the weak link. Normal self obsessed guy I s'pose  Ah no....I love him to bits and can understand from a guys point of view the worry of it too. 

We're just sooooo delighted that we get to have the 'best two' as opposed to 'only two' and are just totally relieved that the answer wasn't 'none have fertilised'. And I know in my heart of hearts that it doesn't matter how many you have etc and that it is a case of some take and others don't. But I'm prepared to hold on to any little thing that makes me feel better. All in all...this cycle has been a breeze in comparison to the last one. Fingers crossed it continues that way and that I don't turn in to a worry wart over the next two weeks. I know, I know...that's part of the package. 

I just wanted to say to you all thanks for having me back and being so supportive. You ALL deserve a gold medal for being supportive AND going thru your own stuff. 

Mizz.....I'm not sure that 'normal' (non FF people that is  ) people have the capacity to understand an IVF failure. Experience tells me that all IVF'ers react differently and that I was one of the one's who hit a depression. But not immediately. Probably about a month later. If you need to offload or just vent then please please feel free to pm me. Thinking of you.........

MollyW.....Cos I haven't been here I haven't had given you my heartfelt thoughts about your precious bubs. You've got a lovely guardian angel that I know with all your heart you'd rather be hear than watching over you. Big hugs for how hard it must have been and no doubt still is    And hoping that your pot of gold is around the corner 

AussiMeg.....6 more getups   How exciting!!!

Aless......How come when you have visitors you get them cooking for you and when I have them over from Ireland I end up being a tourist guide for the weekend/week?? What's you're secret Mind you ....your dishes sound more exciting than Irish Stew or Bacon, cabbage and potatoes  

Struthie....your brother sounds very caring and you're obviously a close family which is lovely to hear.  It all helps, doesn't it.

DebbieA .......that nervous excitement must be at a peak now  Lots of        that you and your 6 little embies do well on Monday. We'll be thinking of you. xx

DebbieB........Nope...another one that doesn't think you're mad. We all know what it's like to want our own bubs.....and age doesn't change that feeling. So on we go up that winding road of D/R, stimming, egg collection, egg fertilisation, embryo transfer and then the final leg of the race....the lovely 2ww. With all the hope that we win. So good luck for your d/R. Bet you can't wait to start now.

Abby........This is about the only time we wish our AF arrived. Bizarre...isn't it?

Fergie.....how are coping and where are you in your 2ww? Remember...plenty of chocolate, crisps, bad telly and pampering helps a tad  

Purpleal...... How exciting re your +++. No doubt you're on .     We all know that when you get a postive that a whole new set of worries kick in.......but I'm delighted that you're at this . (Trying to use the piccies more ) Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. XXX

Hey Candy.....thanks for being as supportive as ever.    Can't wait for ET tomorrow now. In at 11.30 and then straight home for full on pampering   I talked to Hendy about freezing the other 3 after your txt and agreed that if the JR felt they were ok...or that at least two were ok for freezing then we'd freeze. But we also said that we'd keep them and do a fresh cycle first before we'd use them. But if the JR say they're not strong enough then we won't. I know I havent caught up with you but once this is over (one way or the other) I'd love to catch up with you and bump for a coffee. I owe you lunch anyway   XXXX

Hey NN, Starr and Jayne....Big  .

Have a fab Easter everyone.

Big kisses. 

T
XXXXX






Purpleal


----------



## fergie

Hi all

Well, lots of excitement on this thread at the mo.........

I have taken this week off. I'm not very good at just sitting around a lot and as we have family staying thsi weekend (including my adorable nieces aged 21/2 and 5 months) I am fairly busy getting organised and cooking so i can spend time with them this w/e. My elder niece is gorgeous- well so is the other one, but less interactive at present. My DH adores spending time with her, and when I see him with her it makes me want to cry. He'll be a great Dad one day. We'll be in the garden planting things and making cornflakes nests with chocolate eggs, and hunting for worms, and things like that. 

Murtle & Triciah, hoping and praying that alll goes well with your ETs. 

Mizz- how are you doing?

AussieMeg- less than a week until your scan. Too exciting now.....

Hello to all you other girlies here at the moment. 

And remember, Easter is all about new beginings in one way or another, so whether you are Chrsitian or not, I hope you all can find some new hope at this time. 

Wishing you all a happy Easter

fergie


----------



## MollyW

Just wanted to say thanks to Tricia for your lovely words to me - I really appreciate it sweetie. 

I am so glad you got such a good fertilisation rate with the eggies - fantastic news.
Hope they will soon be snuggling in there and the Easter bunny gives you an extra special pressie this year.... 

       

Debbiea - good luck to you too, for FET.  

PurpleAl - great news on the scan!  

Struthie.  How fantastic of your brother to offer to pay for your tx.  What a star!  I am going back to the Chiltern tomorrow for Day 2 scan for another round of IUI (probably my last...) as the wicked witch got me again today... Oh well, onwards and upwards... Good luck for Wednesday, will keep you a seat warm!

Love to Mizz, Murtle, Aless, Fergie  (  ), Debbieb, NN, Abby, Aussie, Candy, Jelly and all...

xx


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

Sorry Molly that the evil one arrived  

Tricia, wow at your post, you are putting me to shame  am over the moon at you having 5 embies and I pray the best two stick around for the long term     I think you are right if 2 or more, I do regret not freezing mine, but it was a decision I wasn't expecting to make and I did what felt right at the time, as the JR said they only did medical fet cycles and wouldn't let me with 2 and I just wasn't sure I could do another fresh ....can't help thinking about them though ... its crazy we all have to go through this cr*p ! ... I know with 2 they don't recommend a fet cycle at the JR, but looking back now .... if I had frozen, I would have really pushed for a natural cycle as if neither thawed, nothing lost nothing gained of such, the JR are strict about the ones they do freeze though only really good quality to hopefully help prevent disappointments on not surviving thaw, but as we all know doubt in live is guaranteed.

Enjoy your week off Fergie and keep those positive vibes flowing.

Murtle don't be posting tonight, you rest up after your ET xx

Must dash C x


----------



## Triciah

Ooooops, I can't believe I didn't say hi to Murtle. God.....this tx's turned my brain to complete mush. Hope you're resting up girl and keeping those embies warm and cuddly  

DH had just come in and I've advised him to not let me do anything over the next three days at least. Lets see what happens  

Fergie.....I feel exactly the same about dh when I see him with my friends kids. Especially one of my friends little girl. I think he finds it easier to be a softy with the girls altho I'm sure if we had our own it wouldn't matter if it was a boy or a girl. Ah to dream   Enjoy your weekend. 

Molly.....hope tomorrow goes as you want it to. One day at a time....altho easier said than done.

Candy...me and dh are on such a high right now (we grab them while we can regardless of the flip side of this coin) and if they say the others are not suitable for freezing I think we'll be fine. Good tip re insisting on natural FET cycle tho. How can they refuse? Hmmm, sure they'd find a way!!

Back to the couch for me.

T
xxx

PS Candy..I think that's why I don't post much cos I think I have to do really long ones each time. Must retrain myself


----------



## Purpleal

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!*


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly,

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you.

Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Oh good luck Molly,yes do keep me a seat warm - witch got me today too.


----------



## Chantelle

Happy Easter everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  

Hope your ET went OK Murtle.  Brilliant news on your EC Triciah    

Hi to everyone else - Candy, NN, Aless, Jellyhead, Molly

Well, had my scan yesterday and d/r has worked!  We were soo pleased.  I'd been really nervous the night before - each step feels like such a big hurdle and spent most of the night in tears (watching precious babies didn't help), so big relief that the drugs were doing their job.  We start with the stimming tomora nite - dh's role is to be the injector ......



Take care everyone

lol
c
x


----------



## Candy

Its just so nice to have you back Tricia x


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls

Tricia - well done on yr egg collection thats brill news.  Good luck with your ET sounds like you are on to a winner this time.  Fingers crossed   

Chantelle - good luck with stimms!

Murtle - Hope you are taking it easy  

Looby - that goes for you too after your little jaunt to you know where  

Molly I await af on Saturday so we can curse together.  Even though I know it will never happen naturally there is still a little part of me that hopes every month!

Struthie - any spare brothers going    Thats really generous of him.

Debbieb - welcome back!

debbiea - good luck with your FET!  

Adrienne - Glad your scan went well!  You'll be at the end of your pregnancy before you know it  

Happy easter to everyone including those 2ww'ing, stimming, d/r'g, waiting, doing transfers etc etc etc  

Off to play with my new toy - an MP3 player to take on my hols  

Love NN xx


----------



## encore

just a quick one to say hello to the crazy aless and also to ......

aussie meg - i sent you a hotmail a while ago when i saw you got your positive.  over the moon for you!

and hello to candy too!

and mizz and murtle and NN and anyone else who remembers me from my IUI days! - seems like years ago now!

good luck to stimmers and sniffers and eggers etc     

xx M


----------



## murtle

Afternoon ladies

Well done Tricia on a fab egg collection. Hope et goes smoothly for you today.    

Had a long winded et yesterday. The clinic was running about an hour late to when I arrived with a full bladder as instructed had to have a wee then start drinking again. Was terrified of peeing myself during the procedure. I explained about my womb running away from the speculum during iui so they used the super duper one that sounds like they're jacking the car up instead of opening my cervix. Dr had a bit op a problem inserting the catheter. My poor embies had to go back in the incubator twice. Anyway, third time lucky and I now have 2 lovely little embies hopefully snuggling in. Took 4 hours to get home from London due the volume of traffic so I was pretty tired last night. Feeling a bit precious today. Not really sure what to do with myself. Afraid to move in case I upset them. 

Chantelle - good luck with the stimming. Hope you produce lots of lovely follies.        Your right about worrying at every stage. I seem to be constantly fretting. Will I down reg? Will i produce any follies? Will the follies contain any eggs?  Will the eggs fertilise? with they last til et? The worry is endless but you need to try to stay focused on the positives or you'll crack up.  

Fergie - sounds like you have a fab weekend planned. Enjoy your time with your nieces. Hopefully, they will have a little cousin to play with next year. Hope your 2ww isn't dragging for you.  

Purpleal - I am so thrilled your scan went well. Sounds like a very emotional day for you. 

 to Mizz. Hope you are doing OK. 

lots of love to NN, Candy, Molly, Struthie, Debbie, and especially Aless.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie

Well done murtle,hope the 2ww goes smoothly for you,take care xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

well done Murtle. Hope you're taking it easy. 

Just wanted to ask, I did my first Menogon injection yesterday and it's come up today like a big bite, also very sore and tender to the touch. Is this normal? I injected in the other leg tonight and am expecting the same reaction. Is it anything to worry about?

Probably I'm fretting over nothing but if I get a reaction like this with each injection, I'll run out of room to put the needles in!!

Have my first blood test on Monday, first scan Wednesday 30/3.

Abby


----------



## Jellyhead

just a quick moan ladies .....why do i  feel someone up there does not want us to do this... AF has arrived   and i have to re-do that blood test again....Inhibin B (it is done on day 3) guess what that is.... Bank Holliday Monday... have rung hospital and left message but what can they do? did everyone else have to have this test? Feel like giving up and not even started   
hello to everyone..... will post later with update... (sorry to be short but got heaps to do) Jelly


----------



## alessandra

DebbieA, thinking of you!  

DebbieB, this longing has nothing to do with the unfair fact of the ageing of our eggs. You go, girl! 

Purpleal, thanks for the hint and congratulations!!!!!!!!!. We have a saying in argentina “not being in the market doesn’t mean you can’t have a look at the goodies”. So, I will rejoice at the beaux fertilizer on Tuesday and let you know. You’ll have your little bubs soon!   

Candy, thanks for your sound advice, golden lady! 

Triciah, thinking of you… They cook because I am complete disaster and they  adore  doing it. How are you doing?   

Molly, I was also hit by AF. What a disgrace… As NN says, one always waits for the natural one… Lots of luck for this try!  

Hellow, Chantelle and good luck! 

Murtle, I know I know!!! Don’t you have dvds I will be thinking of you those days.  

Megan, my friend! How nice to see you here! 

I was in argc today. At 8.20 there were already 5 ladies.  At 8.30, there were 20 of us.  Today, I hope I will have a decisive call saying if it will be short or long or sthg.   I don’t know…Always waiting for sthg. Gr!!! I will go go out to enjoy the sometimes sunny day and will be waiting for the call trying to pretend not to.   Yesterday, when af arrived I was in warwick castle with my dh and friends and I almost managed not to feel like a victim of destiny.  

Anyway, I hope you are all enjoying. Murtle and Triciah, please do relax and talk with the embies!   

Jelly, is it not possible to do it on Tuesday? Good luck with anything...  

I have to go now. See you later. 


Love, a


----------



## Triciah

Afternoon All

Quick post from me then back to the couch. Getting a bit bored and it's only day 1.5!!

Murtle......your et sounded quite stressful. Between the industrial speculum, backwardsing and forwardsing of the embies and then a bloomin 4 hour journey home......it's surprising your awake enough even now. I'm sure it would've wrecked me for a week.  How are you feeling now? On a positive note tho...I'm delighted your embies are safe and sound at home   The JR basically had me lying there while the consultant ran through the do's and don'ts .....which took all of about 7 minutes...and then said I was free to get up, get dressed, have a week etc. Bit quick I thought. i was expecting a least a 20 min rest. I know each hospital is different in what they tell you but the JR don't really tell you to rest at all....apart from the don't lift things, no baths etc. So I'm sure whatever you are doing is right for you and your embies. I think it'd take something quite extreme to shift them to be honest altho taking it easy is a safe bet...which is what all of us IUI'ers and IVF'ers do anyway. 

Jelly....I know I turned up at my GP's one Saturday (which is for emergencies only) and pretty much begged them to do one of my blood tests that need to be done on day 3. Can't remember but might have even been the same one as you're trying to get done. Needless to say when the receptionist said this wasn't possible as none of the nurses were around I instantly burst in to floods. The stress was just too much. Anyway, the doctor came out and said that one more day wouldn't really make any difference so I went back on the Monday and had it done and my hospital never said anything and the result was fine. So maybe if you give them a call Tuesday morning it'll be ok. I think it will you know. Although I could be wrong. Hope not. 

Abby.....did you take the drugs out of the fridge 15-30 mins before injecting. I know that if it's too cold it can have a similar effect. Did with me anyway. Give it a whirl and see what happens.

Molly.....how did your appt go? 

ET went fine yesterday. Two 'really good' embies put back in. The nurse said that out of the remaining three, two were good enough for freezing if we wanted to. She said that two wasnt really enough on it's own but that if we did another fresh cycle (if needed of course) they'd hopefully be able to top up with more frozen embies. We'd already thought about it (tnx Candy) and decided we would if we got the opportunity. Especially as on the last cycle only two fertilised and we got the impression they weren't that hot. (Didn't go for a follow up consultation to find out, Instead just decided to go straight on to this cycle). 

So that's it for us. I tell you....I am eating so much rubbish it's revolting. Trust this 2ww to fall over easter. Prime time for Easter Egg gifts that I ordinarily wouldn't get. And I'd hate to offend by not eating them. Eaten one and have two more little ones...so not that much I suppose. But I can already feel the weight piling on. 

Aaaaannyway...hi to Chantelle, Megan35, NN, Candy, Aless, Fergie, Struthie, DebbieA, DebbieB, Purlpleal, Starr, Louby Lou et all.....

Hope you're all having a wonderful Easter.

Big hugs.

T
xxx


----------



## Triciah

Wasn't that quick after all. Must practise more!!!


----------



## murtle

Well done Tricia. Hope you are taking it easy. I'm finding it quite tiring doing nothing all day. Have been sitting in the garden reading all day and needed to take 2 naps   Have just been for a little walk in the park to feed the ducks. Probably enough excercise for now    Must go and prepare myself for an evening lying on the sofa whilst DH cooks my dinner.  

Jelly - I'm pretty sure 1 day won't make any difference. Try not to panic.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Easter break

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

Glad you are resting up Murtle, the trip to feed the ducks sounds nice and leisurely, you take it easy on the sofa  

Tricia sounds like you have two beautites in their and great news that you have a couple to freeze, proves they were ace quality well done ! 7minutes didn't sound long, didn't we have longer last time ? I know I just wanted to get out of their and into my own bed, but even then moving was too soon for me as was very dizzy, as u know.... I have been putting off eating my nephews egg, its far 2 tempting though !

Spent all yesterday in the allotment, DH's parents came to help, now have 11 rasberry canes and two blackberry bushes planted, some rhubbarb, first early pots and some varyinng types on onions, still heaps more to do ... but did overdo it yesterday to be honest as the plot is HUGE, his parents also brought us a bench to have at the top of the patch, for me to rest up, really thoughtful I thought and will be nice as the months go on.

Ales, sorry u got no natural, no more personnals from me as I am goingt o have some tea, love to all.

Good Luck Murtle & Tricia   

PS Abby I think its normal to be honest, but always nice to here your clinic say so, a few of my injections I got a bee like sting, but I didn't use the same type as you, good luck.


----------



## DebbieB

I know I've been away for a while, but so much has happened with you girls!  I'm so thrilled for you Candy, and Murtle!   

I see many names I remember and wish you all loads and loads of luck and love! 

thanks for the welcome back - it makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing having another go! 

I have a friend who did ivf 6 months ago, she had 2 follicles, had an acupuncture session, suddenly had 6 follies and then had acupuncture again before and after et.  She is pregnant!  I'm going to have acupuncture based on her experience!

Debbie


----------



## *looby*

HAPPY EASTER  

Hope you are all well - I am getting thru each day with the help of some wonderful MAGIC pills my consultant has given me to stop the sickness,
Infection seems to be clearing up so hoping that i will be back on my feet again soon, the scarey thing is that the consultant seemed to think that i could be in and out of hozzie on and off up to 18 weeks   Keeping my fingers crossed that he's wrong 

Triciah - Lovely to have you back with us  will be keeping everything crossed for you and Murtle

Sorry i havent read all the way back - But sending lots of     to you all

Love to Candy, Aless, Starr, Molly, Purpleal, NN, Angus, Abby, Fergie, Jelly, Mizz, the Debbie's and special  to anyone ive forgotten

Have a Lovely Bank Holiday 
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## murtle

Dear Looby

So good to hear from you. Was starting to get a little worried about you. Glad you are starting to feel a bit better. I really hope your consultant is wrong about it lasting 18 weeks   Make sure you get plenty of rest and enjoy the easter weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy Girlies, hope everybody had a very happy eastern.


Murtle feeding the ducks and Candy in the garden, it sounds SO Jane Austen to my argentine ears!!! Lovely...   

Triciah    

Looby, enjoy your sickness!  

Debbieb, I am also going to adrianne's cute fertilizator tomorrow, I'll let you know  

Love to Molly, Purpleal, NN, Angus, Abby, Fergie, Jelly, my dear Mizz and Megan35!!

Ah, regarding the ME chapter, apparently I have to do the long protocol... I was walking around with my friends wheen the dreaded call from the clinic arrived              And the nurse only said "everything seems fine here, you need to come back on April 5th for a mid-cycle scan". I was really hoping to have the short prot to start right away... But, as it is not possible, I decided to take this delay as a period to do pilates, acupunture, gym and healthy life     
Megan told me that you can get pg during the long protocol, so I supposed that I will try to charm dh in the correct period, as well...

Love   aless


----------



## alessandra

And I forget to wish a "happy eastern" to my johnsonian friend Kimjee    

love, a


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

Just a quick note - had et today. 2 blasts on board so now on the dreaded 2ww  Have a bit of a cold though which is a pain but hopefully that will go soon. Had a bit of an anxious weekend. Initially thawed 6 eggs but only 3 survived thaw so they thawed another 4. They all survived and by the next day we had 4 that had survived. Then yesterday the embryologist called and said it didn't look good - they hadn't progressed to the stage they should. So it was a sleepless night. Then had a call this morning to say 2 had progressed - what a relief.

Anyway, am going to tuck myself into bed and take it easy for a couple of days.

Looby, good to hear from you - hopefully you won't see the hospital too much over the next 18 weeks.

Tricia, good luck - sending you lots of     

Aless, good luck with that charm 

Love to everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Debbiea, wonderful news !! And wellcome to the  

Now we need to cross fingers for Triciah, Murtle, Kimj and you   

love, a


----------



## Candy

Updated list, will catch up soon C x

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 

*IVF Students *    

Triciah - 2ww - Good luck !! 
Murtle - 2ww - Postive Vibes 
DebbieA - Fet 2ww - Fingers crossed  
Fergie - estimated EC around 19/3
Chantelle - Downregging
AbbyCarter - stimming, EC Est. 6/04 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Night Nurse - starting April 05 
KarenC - screening appointment 22nd March 
Angus - Round 2 March 05 
Bobble - IVF March time 
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Billie - Taking some time out 
sicknote - Fet planned for later in year 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Starr - d/reg 19th April ish
jellyhead - Waiting for blood test results
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## murtle

What a relief Debbie. I'm so pleased its finally happened. Welcome to the dreaded 2ww. It will be nice to have some company.  

I've had a 'busy' weekend supervising DH in the garden. He's been digging borders and planting things for me whilst I sit in the sun lounger reading my book. (I'm on my 2nd book already) Do you think it will last much longer. I'm sure he's relieved to be going back to work tomorrow.  

Aless- I hope you are having a lovely Easter weekend. Don't wear yourself out with too much exercising. You put the rest of us to shame.   I'm glad you get to start soon even if it is the long protocol. 

Tricia - Hope you are still being a lady of leisure.    

Thanks for updating the list Candy. Fab as usual. 

 to everyone else

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello everyone, thanks for the list too Candy. I'm definitely stimming now, EC possibly 6 April with ET a couple of days later.

Just wanted to ask what dose everyone is on. I've been taking 5 ampules of Menogon every day since Thursday, and after my blood test, have been told to up it to 6 for today and tomorrow. It seems such a lot, but is this pretty normal? Surely I can't go on taking that many for the next week or so? 

Abby
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Hope everyone had a lovely easter. I thought Autumn had settled in here as had to get out the cardigan on the weekend but amdelighted to see it will be 29 and 30 degrees for the weekend when the kids school holidays begins. DH has returned from japan and it looks like it may be a move to Singapore for us. Quite excited really.

Aless I love the long protocol. I think it maybe makes me produce less follicles but I am never happier and healthier in myself than when I am sniffing...really hope my menopause is like that

Abby I don't know how much an ampule is but I was on 350iu per day of puregon

Great news Debbie now relax and focus and we'll keep our fingers crossed as I am for tricia and Murtle

Looby glad you are back. Can I ask how you knew you had an infection?

Megan I have only jsut read my hotmail because I am useless but thanks. Will email back in the next few days when we sort out what Colin is doing re work.

Cheers and a hi to everyone else with a special gday to Night nurse
Megan


----------



## DebbieB

Great news Debbie!    Hope I have the same luck with the same name!

Hey Megan - singapore is a pretty good place to live.  Have you been there before? I'm in Hong Kong, and have a few friends in Sing, so keep in touch!

looks like I'm in great company on your list, Candy, thanks for that!  Feel really motivated now!

lots of     to all the lovely ladies!

Debbie


----------



## Jellyhead

hi ya girlies....
Why am i always in such a rush.... promise to do a proper more personal post tonight  just a quickie...yes yes you guys were right and i was getting my fat knickers in a twist.... got my day 3 blood test done this morning on day 4 and she said that would be ok. We are being v positive and got a load of gumf to sign and read..... got the run down on what drugs i will be taking...so fingers crossed the result comes back ok. I think she may have got her dates in a muddle though.... i am on day 4 and she said to start on the injections on 6th April which will be day 12 ( may AF is around 25/ 26 days) do you think she means 12th which is on day 18 should i ring and check? ahhhhhhh i knew i was going to be trouble   laters Jellyhead  (Jayne x) love to you all


----------



## encore

hi uselessmeg aussiemeg. off to singers! v. v. jealous.

just a quickie - hi to all.

aless, when do you stimm?


----------



## Welshy

Hi all,
Has been a while since i have posted but it made my day to see so may positives, congratulations Louby Lou my old cycle bud, Purpleal, AussieMeg and SharonM. Big hug Mizz and Almamay.
Apologies for not doing personals but i will try and catch up on everyones news.
My update, well had appointment back in Jan and was advised to wait for NHS funding for ivf in April. A treatment planning appointment was made for today, had geared myself up to being back on the fertility train and then this morning i called the clinic to double check the time of the appointment even though i had it written down. when i called the clinic the receptionist told me that i was not down for an appointment and that she will ask the nurse to call me back, well i am still waiting for the call back. In the mean time i called the clinics admin to check if i was eligible for NHS funding only to be told that they were still awaiting a decision from my local authority. So goodness knows when i will get to start IVF. Getting rather frustrated, i just want to know where we stand and not be fobbed off with "just wait a couple of weeks". Weeks have been turning into months. Ackkk.
OK rant over, needed to get that bit off chest, feel better for it 
 for now


----------



## murtle

Afternoon Ladies

I had a bit of a pants day yesterday. Felt utterly exhausted and unable to concentrate on anything. I kept making loads of silly mistakes. Had loads of really strong af type pains and generally felt fed up.   As I hadn’t done much during the day I couldn’t sleep last night. I was still wandering around the house at 3am. I had a really long lie in today and feel tons better. Pains have subsided loads and I have a lot more energy. I can’t believe its already the end of my first week. I really thought it would drag but so far so good.  

Tricia – Hope the 2ww is flying for you.    

Abby – How’s the stimming going? I was also on Puregon so can’t help you with your Q.   

Welshy – Welcome back. Hope you don’t have to wait too long. The new NHS guidelines come into effect next week so hopefully you’ll have some answers soon.  

DebbiaA – I hope you are still taking it easy and that your cold has gone.  

Meg – Exciting times ahead. How long will you be in Singapore for?

Jelly – Did you manage to sort your days out?

Aless – I hope you haven’t worn yourself out with all that exercise. 

Fergie – I take it you had a grand time with your nieces. Are into your 2nd week yet? I can’t remember when you test.

NN – not long ‘til your hols. Bet your getting excited. 

Chantelle – I hope the stimming is going to plan and that you have lots of juicy follies. When is your next scan?

MIzz – How are you doing?  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girlies

Just wanted to say      to Tricia, Murtle, Fergie and Debbie for the 2ww. 

 to Candy, Aussie, Looby, PurpleAl, Aless (good luck with the tx, sweetie), Abby, Welshy, Mizz, NN, Jelly, Angus, and all the other IVFers...

Also special   for Struthie. Hope the appt today goes/went well...

Tricia - thanks for asking hunny, scan went well and I'm back stabbing. Got another scan booked for Friday so fingers crossed I get a good follie...

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls, 

I havn't gone awol I'm still here, been reading your posts I promise  

Murtle - Glad your first week of the dreaded 2ww has gone ok its this second week thats the hardest isn't it?  Insomnia a good sign though I'd say  

Molly - good luck with your scan, I hope you get lots of follies    One good one is just as good as it'd be top notch quality!

Trichia - How is your two week wait going?

Fergie - You too?

Welshy -   to you having to wait. Typical NHS though!  Its all red tape it makes me    and I work for them    Hope you got that phonecall you were waiting for!

Aussiemeg - Wow singapore no wonder you are excited!  I have seen their airport only and that was the most amazing airport I have ever seen so I can imagine what the rest of the country is like.  FANTASTIC news.  At least you will be able to still keep in touch - make sure your pc is the first thing installed!  


Jayne - have you calmed down a bit now?    I think your nurse is right by the way for you to start stimms.


As for me ordered my currency yesterday    However I think this holiday is jinxed!  I happened to look at ds passport as I remebered he went to Margarita when he was nine (he is now 13).  So got into a panic about his passport being valid for 6 months after we get back and guess what?  It isn't    it runs out in July so now have to go to Liverpool tomorrow to get a renewal and have to pay £71 for a one day service   

The only other thing happening regarding tx is that AF is late now by 2 days. Not a lot I know but I am always regular 28 days. However this month I did cheat a bit by taking clomid in a last ditch attempt to get a natural.  anyway when I had it with iui I wasn't late at all.  I did a ov test on cd12 and got a positive surge so can presume I ov'd on day 14, therefore should have af by now.  Since ov though I have had pains and af cramps all through even now - but still no AF!  I did a hpt yesterday BFN - but it was afternoon and I'd been peeing lots all day infact don't even think it was 2 hours in between pees sorry tmi!  

Any suggestions?  Is it the clomid do you think?  Forgot to say keep feeling sick on/off too which only started on the day af due!  Anyway the longer it stays away the less d/r I will have to do on holiday    I'm worried it won't show at all though and will have to wait another 2 months almost before we can start d/r 

Bye for now
Love anxious NN xx


----------



## struthie

Molly 
Thanks for asking.
Well the appointment went well and looks like we will be having ICSI,at the end of April. 
DH has to go have a blood test on saturday and as long as that comes back ok (results take 2 weeks) then we will have a planning appointment,I suppose to show us injections etc,and likely dates. 
I will need to see my gp too,I am going to get signed off work for part of it. 
Please wish us luck.
Oh and we got there on time but Julien had gone awol LOL


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girlies

NN......you just know what we're all thinking re your symptoms  Won't say it in case I jinx it but are you planning to do another HPT in a couple of days. God...the suspense is killing me. BTW...v jealous of your holiday plans. Have a fab fab time.

Murtle.....your 2ww sounds a bit of a nightmare. I feel like I'm the other extreme were I can't help but feel like the whole EC thing was imagined as I feel ok with no symptoms what so ever. Bit worried about that as I'm sure I had more symptoms last time. God....we humans are weird aren't we?!?? You bored of Tricia yet? I'm sick to death of her.

Fergie, Debbie...how are you guys doing?

Molly.....hope your appts are a positive experience as the smoother they are the less stressed you'll be when you get to the 2ww. Don't know about you...but I loved stabbing. Made me feel like I was really doing something positive. Can't say I feel the same about the pessaries tho. Yuck.

Aless...you ok?

No news from me. I'm beginning to worry cos I really haven't had any symptoms or pains. Not much anyway. Sometimes I can feel a few af type twinges and I know it's still a bit early for major twinges. I have to date eaten 3 easter eggs and way over eaten on the normal food front too. God...please make this work cos then I won't have to diet strictly after .

Not sure if you guys have seen this link before but me and dh had a quick look to see if we could work out where in the cycle our embies might be. We calculated that day one is the day after EC. Worth a look: http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html Might have even gotten the link from this very thread. Brain and sieve.

We didn't get any embie piccies this time as the machine was broken. No big deal. Give me less to obsess over I guess. Murtle, did you get a piccie?

I'm a bit worried that I, for some reason. am not as stressed as I was last time. I know my last cycle was a disaster from start to finish for various reasons but this is ridiculous. No doubt it'll hit next week. Either that or my brain (and heart) is on self protect and realises that it's got plenty of time to fall apart if it doesn't work. Weird...and especially for me who normally analyses every single thing. Hmmmmm.

Hi to Candy, Aussiemeg, Louby, Welshy, Jayne, Chantelle, Mizz, Starr, Struthi.....and all the other lovely girls I haven't mentioned,

Bye for now.

T


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls.

I had my scan today and we are having twins. I am really delighted and DH was crying. Went to meet the ob after the scan and he is lovely but since I am so worried after losing the other bub last time after a good scan he said I can have another one in 2weeks. I am really in disbelief seeing those two little heart beats at how lucky we are. We are thinking of having the babies in Australia than Singapore as because of myage, my biconuate uterus and the twins I am likely to go at about 36 weeks.

Triciah, Murtle, debs and anyone else on the 2ww hoping you get a BFP and that all of you get to join me soon.

Terribly excited
Megan


----------



## debbiea

Aussiemeg - what fantastic news. I am so happy for you and dh. Make sure you take care of those two little bubs.

Tricia, I haven't had any symptoms either. Don't know if that is a good or bad thing. Have been trying to stay positive but at times find that difficult. Just found out today that one of my good friends is onto number 3  I am happy for her but feel a little sad at the same time.

NN, have you done another test yet. Isn't a typical male thing with the passport. You've got to luv them 

Struthie, good news about your icsi, not long to wait.

Murtle and Fergie, how are you going - when are your test dates? Sedning you lots of      

Molly - good luck with the stabbing.

Love to everyone I have missed - Candy, Abby, Jelly, Purpleal, Aless, Louby, Welshy, Mizz, Chantelle.......

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Oh Megan, that is fantastic, I pray with all my heart that both your twinies grow from strength to strength, not long to wait until the next scan, I am so chuffed for you both, no wonder you are over the moon.

  

Tricia, so glad you are feeling more relaxed, I know this cycle has gone so much smoother, may it lead to that well overdue positive !!!    shame about not having the pictures.

Fingers crossed NN & DebbieA
Murtle  hoping the last week goes fast for you and ends in a  

Candy x


----------



## Triciah

Wow Meg. How exciting     

Enjoy these moments. You and dh so deserve them after all you've experienced. 

Good positive news for a Thursday morning. Thanks for that.

Byee

T
xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Everyone!

To Debbie, Murtle, Fergie and Triciah - lots and lots of positive vibes            

Abbey - Hope the stimming is going ok and those lovely follies are growing, growing, growing!! Doing a follie dance for you       

Aussie - Fantastic news!    

Welshy - How frustrating for you. I hope it is all sorted out soon.

Chantelle - How is the stimming going? Hope DH is doing a decent job with the jabs!

Looby - Hope you are feeling ok! 

Aless - How was your date with Daniel the fertilizator? Are you seeing him in Harley St clinic?

Molly - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow! Doing a folly dance for you too!       

NN - You must be so excited about your holiday! That was close re ds's passport! Imagine arriving at the airport and not having a valid passport - nightmare! Do another HPT in a couple of days - who you knows, you may get a surprise!! Good Luck!

A big hellow to Megan, Jelly, DebbieB, Candy, Struthie and all the other lovely ladies I may have missed!

Take Care

Adrienne


----------



## Purpleal

Hi girls!

Just a quickie - I have uploaded my scan pic, its in the gallery if anyone wants to have a look!

Its a bit small, cos I reduced the size a bit too much and dont know how to re-upload the pic in a bigger size!

Adrienne


----------



## alessandra

AussieMegan, I am so happy... You must be delighted!

Murtle, I fully understood you!   Take care... For me the best was to watch dvd's and read purely escapist novels (I love Ursula Le Guin when I have to stay at home for a long while).  I didn't do so much gym as I wanted. Only one bike and one pilates. I have a lot of paperwork at my desk. Very useful, since it keeps me busy. 

Triciah, I am also with you. Worried for not being worried...   And lack of symptoms is sthg difficult to bear. I am glad that you are enjoying...

AussieMegan, thanks for the comments about long protocol. I don't have any choice, so I will do it with a sport spirit...

Megan!!!!! Hy. I don't know when I start stimm. They told me to go back next tuesday to do a mid-cycle scan. maybe after that?? 

Adrianne, I been with the cuty one!   He is so nice!! Yes, it was in Harley street. He told me that he thinks I am pretty normal and that if I were 32 he wouldn't advise IVF, but that in light of my age it is a good idea. He said that he doesn't see anything abnormal in my cycle and he would prefer to work more in the second part after the release of the follies, when it could be more useful, since I had polyps, cysts and fibromas, all things that speak of a concentration of energy during the second part. He also told me that he will acompany the IVF process and that he would think that it is a bad decision he would try to disencourage me, but he does not think so. Then, after a lot of questions (like colours, texture and other details of my various corporal fluids) he put the needles during 25 minutes and told me to go back next in 2 weeks, after the mid-cycle scan. All in all, I felt happy after the session and I am glad to have started this process with him. Thanks Adrianne!! 

Molly, wishing you the best of bests!!   

DebbieA, thinking of you!!     

Big hugs to Jelly, Candy and Debbieb!  and all the ladies here...

Love, aless


----------



## Angus

Bonjour mon amis!

Wow you lot have been   haven't you? Apologies in advance if I miss anyone but I'm at work so have had to quickly skim.

Aussie - Wow twins    I'm so pleased for you and dh.  That means you'll need double the pampering!

Welshy - grrr at NHS.  Hope it gets sorted soon so you can get going.

Abby - Hows the stimming going?  Sorry I don't know about the drugs.

NN - Lots of   for you!  I'm so jealous of your hols.  Have a lovely time.

Struthie - Glad your appt went well.  Not long for you to go now!

Jelly - Bless! Did you get your days sorted?

DebbieB - Hi, nice to see you again.

Purpleal - Lovely scan pic hun.  You must both be so pleased  

Aless - So your docs a bit of a dish eh?  Might have to change clinics myself  

 to Molly - Hope you jabbing goes well hun

To all our 2ww girls I hope it flies by, stress free with lots of chocolate and you get that   soon.

And to all our mummies to be - hope you are being throughly looked after and all your bumps are growing nicely.

As for me I'm back from Gay Paree now (boo).  We had a wonderful time, not sure how romantic it was though as we were both completely knackered each evening after all that walking   Still the lovely food and wine more than made up for it.  I hate to think how much weight I've put on. Although I've been back down the gym so I'm being good.

No other news from me I'm afraid.  Work is ridiculously busy and we are spending the weekends gardening while the weather is ok (ish).  Hope I haven't jinxed it now!

Au revoir belles dames
L xxx


----------



## struthie

Lovely pic Adrienne,just lovely.

Aussiemeg - twins how cool is that!


----------



## DebbieB

Hi ladies!

Angus - so nice to see your name again!  How are you doing? Hope you're well.

Aussimeg - wow - twins!!  congratulations to you and hubby!
   

To all those down regging and stimming and in the 2ww    

lots of hugs
Debbie


----------



## Abby Carter

AussieMeg, absolutely thrilled to bits for you! Keep taking good care of yourself. Purpleal, thanks for the follie dance - got nine, so your dance has worked! Have another scan and blood tomorrow so hopefully they're growing to a good size.

Hi to Molly, Angus, Debbie, Aless and everyone else.

Abby
x


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Firstly Aussiemeg CONGRATULATIONS    on your TWINS that is absolutely beautiful. Make sure you post a piccie in the gallery as soon as you can  

Angus - Glad you enjoyed paris it is a lovely city isn't it?  Did you go in that shopping centre Smaritaine?  I thought it was the offices of the samaritans when I went   Then realised they wouldn't have that much money for a posh building like that!  


Triciah - Thanks for your words of wisdom.  I think you are protecting yourself really well and thats all you are doing, however not stressing is anabsolutely brilliant idea and can only help you loads.  I do plan to test again on Monday morning when I will be a week late!


Abby - congrats on the follies hope you get some really good eggs  

Struthie - not long for your icsi it'll be when I get back off hols which I am sure will be here before we know it  

Murtle - Hows it going?  Better I hope  

Looby hope you are ok we havn't heard from you in a while  

Adrienne - will have a look a your piccie in a minute you must be very proud!  You deserve it!


Well I went to Liverpool this morning, no problems was in and out 15 mins!  £60 mind you for it be guaranteed delivery in a week!  I woke up at 4am and felt sick for 20 mins followed by hunger so had to get up to eat as couldn't sleep.  Got up again at 6.30 to go Liverpool  

Aless - your accupuncture session sounds just wonderful your onto a winner there!

Molly - good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Hello to debbiea and debbieb, fergie, chantelle, and anyone else I might have missed as there are so many of us  

Love NN xx


----------



## encore

meg absolutely fantastic news!  just think, if you are happy to stop at 2 there is no need to ever go through this bo11ocks again!   

well done mate.


----------



## fergie

Oh my goodness I've just read through the recent posts- twins for Aussie Meg! That's just brilliant news Megan, I am sooooooo pleased for you. That must have been a bit of a surprise!

Debbie, Murtle, and Triciah - how's it going guys? I am completely convinced this hasn't work for me (boobs no longer like lead balloons, temp dropping..........), and the 2ww hasn't been too bad because of that. And I know its also a sort of self-protection thing too. I am supposed to test on Sunday. We are off to the Lister next week for a first consultation there. We had a busy w/e with my Mom, sister and 2 nieces- I find it fascinating observing a 2.5yr-old and how they learn.          

Abbey - well done on the follies- hope they keep growing well.    

And a big hello to Welshy, Chantelle, Looby, Megan, Jelly, DebbieB, Candy, Struthie, NN, Molly, Aless and co.

love, fergie


----------



## murtle

Brilliant news Meg. I'm thrilled to bits for you.   

Beautiful scan pic Adrienne. You must be very proud.  

Abby - well done on those follies. 

Fergie - I've had 1 bad day so far with lots of af pains other than that no symptoms.     

Triciah - no time to watch day time tv. Far too busy playing computer games all day.  

NN - nightmare about the passport. Glad you managed to sort it. Hmmm. Feeling sick and hungry in the middle of the night? Bet you test again before Monday.  

Would you believe I've stopped eating chocolate. I read something about the caffeine levels in choc and seeing as I've cut out tea and coffee the choc had to go as well. I still have my easter egg unopenned. Plan to scoff it next Thursday hopefully as a celebration, if not, washed down with a good bottle of red wine to drown my sorrows. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBBIEB   

Hope it's a good one.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Aaaaw thanks Murtle!  You've cheered me up no end!  It's late here and have had some wine, in the hopes that if I stop tomorrow I'll be ok for starting all the tx this month.  Maybe I shouldn't have had any...

good luck ladies!



Debbie
x


----------



## Candy

As we have a few people on their two week wait, lets hope this thread brings nothing but great news xx

Good luck Fergie, I was convinced it was all over and it wasn't, keep positive if u can  

1/2 way there Murtle & Tricia   

Angus, lovely to hear from you.

New List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 

*IVF Students *    

Triciah - 2ww - Good luck !! 
Murtle - 2ww - Postive Vibes 
DebbieA - Fet 2ww - Fingers crossed  
Chantelle - Downregging
AbbyCarter - stimming, EC Est. 6/04 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Bobble - D/R around 13th April
Night Nurse - d/r on April 23rd
KarenC - screening appointment 22nd March 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Billie - Taking some time out 
sicknote - Fet planned for later in year 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Welshy - IVF Appointment 19/01/05 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Starr - d/reg 19th April ish
jellyhead - Waiting for blood test results
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Fergie -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## Candy

Happy birthday Debbieb, Murtle you are so good at remembering/spotting peoples birthdays.

New Home this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26508.0.html

Cx


----------



## Chantelle

Sorry I'm just getting round to catching up.  

Aussie Meg - fab news on twins - really pleased for you.

Murtle, Debbie, Triciah and Fergie - fingers crossed for the 2ww girls

Abbey - how did you get on with the scan today?  I started stimming last friday, been for my first scan today - 11 follies, all around the 12mm mark!  Go back next Wednesday for a final scan and then its e/c next Friday (all being well).

Hi to Candy, Aless, Jelly and anyone else who I has missed.

Take care and look after yourselves

lol 

c
x


----------



## DebbieB

Hey there from Hong Kong!
hope everyone is having a great weekend so far and the weather is nice for you.

thanks for the list Candy.

going for acupuncture appointment (first one) on Monday - will report on details!  hoping that it will at least relax me as I am extremely tense and stressed out... feel like I've been that way for a while  

Feeling a bit of PMS coming on so should be able to start down regging soon.

all the best girls!
Debbie


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi there

Chantelle, great news on your follies. I think I have EC on Tues or Weds, so we're only a couple of days apart. Second scan showed seven follies of a good size, two more at 11mm, so maybe they will grow. Have another scan tomorrow morning (yes, Sunday!) and then an appointment Monday morning to go through all the stuff for EC on Tues or Weds.

Had some weird discharge today, quite black and gloopy (hope not TMI), which I'm a bit worried about, but at least can talk to them about it tomorrow morning. Am SO looking forward to doing my last injection (think it's tomorrow's).

Abby


----------



## Jellyhead

Howdy girls.... 
Hope everyone is having a fab weekend....I am looking at booking a very cheep holiday to France.....have left and left it because we did not know what was happening treatment wise but i made a decision.... can not put everything on hold have to carry on as normalish!!!   So looks like we will drive down to Vendee in France and stay on a mobile home site..watershutes etc. I used to be a manager with Disney so i have still some free passes left so i had better say hi to my old chum Mickey... 
Anyways i got my prescription through (my doc being v positive) and have rang up for a couple of quotes...not sure if it is v expensive or about right?? Ferrings quoted around £700 and i am still waiting for home care to get back to me. Not sure if i am jumping the gun (just being hopefull i think) Will know next week my results FINGERS CROSSED!!!   Big WOW to Aussie double trouble!!! fab news...Big hi to Murtle,Abby,Fergie,Triciah,NN my bud ,DebbieB,Purpleal,Looby,Molly,Candy,Struthie,Angus,Chantelle and everyone else who i have missed Alma May & Alwaysunny where are you?
lots of cuddles for you all Jelly  Jayne  XXX


----------



## Chantelle

Hi Abby,

How did the scan go?  Hopefully it was fine and the discharge was nothing to worry about.

Jayne - I used Ferrings - it was £600 for synarel and menopur (x 3 powders a day)

lol
c
x


----------



## Candy

Been thinking of our 2ww'ers all weekend, really hope this nice weather has brought us some luck   

Tricia how are you feeling, hoping you are still as calma s you can be under these circumstances, do you think you will test b4 or go to the clinic again ?

Murtle, my sweet, when are you due to test, do you have bloods or normal pee test ?

DebbieA   

NN, any news ?  

Abby how was your scan today ?

Debbie B hope you enjoy the acupuncture and it brings you luck.

Starr you on hols again ?

/waves to Chantelle, megan, Louby, Purp, angus and co

Billie if you read this, hope you are ok


----------



## AussieMeg

hi girls

just a quickie. I am at my mum's but have been having yukky brown discharge so have to lay flat and keep my feet up for the week. Mum is being like a prison warden so I have sneaked in here while she is in the bath. Doctor's say everything ok but will have another scan o Friday to check. Sorry for briefness  but will be back with a vengence soon.

Loves 
megan


----------



## Candy

Will be thinking of you Megan am glad you are taking it easy, I think its very common especially with twins, guess there is so much going on inside and maybe your body is springcleaning, as easy as it is for me to say this and impossible for you I know, but please try and relax, please let us know how things are on Friday, all my love Candy xx


----------



## murtle

Morning ladies

Fergie - Good luck. Fingers and toes crossed for you      

Megan - Keep those feet up. Remember, mother always knows best  . Hope everything settles back to normal soon.

I had a bit of a rollercoaster weekend. I started spotting on Sat. Lots of tears and thought it was all over. After lots of reading on FF it appears lots of ladies have spottting at this stage and still go on to get a BFP so am starting to feel a bit more positive.  One minute I think its all over and then a while later I feel there's still a chance.Won't really know for sure until Thursday. I've had to increase the lovely botty bombs to three times a day. Lovely. Means more botty burps.  

Triciah and Debs - I hope you both had relaxing weekends. Into the lasy few days now.    

NN _ I hope you enjoyed the FF meet up. Were they all as mad as they seem?

Chantelle and Abbie - Hope the stimming is going well. Good luck withec this week.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Triciah

Hi Lovely Ladies

Quick message as back at work today. Grrrr. Snowed under needless to say. I know I said to my buddy that she didn't have to do much but we all have to run the same reports at the beginning of the month. You think she could've just changed the report to my initials while she was there and run mine too. That's what I would've done anyway. Ho hum.

Glad to be back at work really as last week dragged (with hindsight). Still feeling fairly relaxed and still no pains or any symptoms (apart from sorish boobs that have been that way since started taking cyclogest). 

Our test date is Sat 9th. 2 weeks plus one day and we're testing at home and will call the JR with the result. We were thinking of testing on the Fri but thought it'd be better to hold off as neither of us has to be anywhere on the Sat. 

Murtle, how in Gods name you haven't gone out of your mind is beyond me. Glad they've upped your cyclogest and hope that that's done the trick. I'll be thinking of you on Thursday. 

Fergie, Debs...when are you testing?

Back to the grindstone.

Love to all the girlies not mentioned personally.

T
xxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Everyone,

I woke up this morning at 6.20 and saw I had a bit of a pinky / brown discharge. Of course I totally panicked. Cancelled work. Went to see Daniel the acupuncture man - had a session. Feel a little more relaxed. CM seems normal now (sorry - tmi!), so hopefully that is the end of that. I am still anxious - I have scan booked at fetal medicine centre next week, which I may move into this week.

Sorry about the me post.

Hello to everyone and special wishes to Debbiea, Murtle, Triciah and the testers.

Love Adrienne


----------



## encore

Megan and Adrienne,
I had same discharge for about 5-6ish days.  It was somewhere around the 7ish week mark i think.  Its pretty normal, esp for those who've had tx.


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

whats happening?  Everyone's been getting the brown gunky stuff!

Adrienne, Murtle, aussiemeg - Hope you are all ok and resting up as you should be  

Triciah - Hope you are not working too hard.  Good luck with testing on sat  ^reiki
Jayne - Buddy hope you get the results next week and if you do and get the go ahead when will it be?

Candy - Af arrived yesterday    Dh was very very sad he said he felt like he had lost something and felt worse than when the iui failed.  Thats what you get when you get your hopes up I suppose after being a week late.

On a more positive note rang the clinic today who say I start d/r on April 23rd!  So can you put me on the list as that now please.  That means 4 days of d/r on holiday only although still wish I didn't have to do any on hols as I am dreading customs on the other side  


Hello to the rest of my ivf buddies hope you all are well.

Love NN xx


----------



## aliso1

Sorry Night Nurse to hear your news.


Murtle, Meg and Adrienne rest up and keep nice and warm


Ali


----------



## Candy

Oh nightnurse I am sorry to hear that, I know we desperately both wanted to fall naturally b4 starting IVF, but in the end it worked out just fine and I hope it does for you to   

Purp, poor u having that as well, hope all is ok and like Megan says it is very common and shes living proof that all normally carrys on just fine as shes with me on the 2nd trim board, not that I post v.often (tutt tutt) pls try and keep positive  , but if you get any red or heavy bleeding go straight to the hospital.

Megan hope u r ok and still resting x

Tricia, typical work is so busy, shame your collegues are so selfish ! ...good luck Saturday, good idea to wait if u can as you will both have each other and not hav eto go to work, although knowing me, I wouod end up testing b4.

Murtle, don't blame you freaking it, its very wrrying, but it is also as you say a great sign, hold onto that positiveness, its about time one of the old gang got a positive, I am getting lonely  

EmmaO you doing FET soon ?

When do you test Debbie A ?

LOve C x


----------



## *looby*

Morning All, 

Murtle - Thinking of you    and really hoping for good news xxx

Triciah - Good Luck for saturday, you certainly sound very calm, maybe the extra work will make this week fly by,

Purpleal & Megan - I had this at 7/8 weeks - I was told that it was very common, sending    your way xxx

NN - Sorry your Af was playing tricks    
at least you only have to do those 4 days while you are away, Are you packed yet,

Candy - Try www.condici.co.uk  they specialise in mother of the bride outfits and have stockists all over the country, there is a shop near me that does a huge range and some of them are really lovely, 

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Debs, what is the shop called as I found a few motb shops out your way on the net it may even be the same one, Chantilly in bromley or Hornchurch I think it was ?, if its quite large, might be worth a treck over there, I have seen a few lovely suits from them, but don't wnat to go if its a tiny shop, if you get me ?

Hope you are getting stronger C x


----------



## *looby*

Hi,

The one in Hornchurch is called Couture  www.houseofcouture.co.uk      - It has been there for as long as i can remember, mum and i looked all over lakeside and Bluewater for her outfit, and on the off chance on the way home we popped in there, Magic 

Most of the outfits are one off's and they have lots of  prototypes that are also one offs to see what people think, It isnt a huge shop size wise but has lots in it. 

Getting a little bit better everyday, especially since i ditched the cyclizine, cant believe how much they were affecting me  

xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy Girlies, sorry for not posting lately, I've been working a lot and now I have received the most moving piece of news in ages. I AM GOING BACK TO ARGENTINA AT THE END OF MAY I have those awful mixed feelings after 7 years in this "blessed plot"    I am happy to go back and I am afraid to start a new life at the mother land at the same time and excited and nervous. On top of that, everything seems to happen when I start IVF. At least it will keep me busy during the daily scan period... And I guess I will have my rest in a plane  

Anyway, I had my mid-cycle app today and guess what? I laid two eggs by myself   Dr. asked me if I am planning to get pg by my own and dared me to go for the twins this month... Adrianne, it was your cute fertilizer! 

Murtle, hope you are resting hard!

Aussie Meg, let your mother take care of you   

Tricia, don't work so hard and keep fingers crossed for you!

DebbieA?? How are you?

AussieMegan and Adrianne, I am thinking of you!

NN, I am sorry you didn't get the positive this month. I went through the same emotions last month. My dh and me were almost sure we were pg... Anyway, it is stgh nice to feel like the normal ones that wait for a normal pg, isn't it? According to my calculations, I'll start d/r around 15 april (they will confirm today after some oestradiol results), so we could be almost buddy pshycos!

Angus, how are you? It seems that I am going to Paris next week end, I will think of you!

Molly?

Candy, I miss your pearls of wisdom! Could you send me some in this moment?

In a way, I feel that if this IVF is negative, I will feel like "distracted" by the fact of moving country and ready to start a new one in Argieland. If not, I will be over the moon! And to make things more complicated, I will have to go back there with some warnings about the immune system (killer cells) and take medicines and things that I hope are available there...

Anyway, sorry about the very me me me mail. I am confused!

hugs and love, aless


----------



## debbiea

Aless, what an exciting time for you. I can understand how you would be confused with everything that is going on at the moment. Sending you lots of     for a positive IVF cycle. Mind you the twinnies don't sound too bad 

Tricia, Murtle and Fergie, not long to wait now       When are you guys testing. Nice to have lots of 2ww buddies. I have my test booked for Friday morning so only 3 more sleeps. DH goes to NZ tomorrow so he won't be around for it 

NN, sorry about you af arriving. Its not nice when it plays tricks on you like that. How long until the holiday?

Purpleal and Aussiemeg, I hope that horrible stuff has disappeared. Make sure you both take good care of yourselves and the little bubs 

Candy, your time is going so quickly (well maybe not for you)

Love to Angus. Abbey, Looby, Starr, Billie....and anyone I have missed. I'm off to bed. Have a good day everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## RachNotts

Hello ladies

I hope you don't mind me intruding but I would like to ask you for your advice. 

Here goes:

I have finally been offered 3 free goes at IUI on the NHS in Nottingham after lots of confusion - First DH sperm was good enough, then not good enough now good enough again!! First cycle due to start in May as my DH is in America at the crucial time this month. Whilst all this was going on my consultant referred me to Care in Nottingham for private IVF treatment - thinking that I could have my IUI whilst waiting for an IVF appointment to come through. However, my appointment for a consultation at Care came through this morning and it is on the 29th April (before I am due to start IUI).

The main problem in all of this is that my DH and I are due to move to Berkshire in a few months time where to get NHS treatment I would have to start the whole waiting game again, and private IVF treatment down there is more expensive than it is at Care. 

My question is - do you think its worth having the 3 free goes at IUI or should I go for IVF (whilst I'm still living in Nottingham and can get it approx £1000 cheaper than the good clinics in London). 

Any advice you get give will be much appreciated as I am so confused.  

thank you.

Rach. xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello there

Aless, fab news about your move back to Argentina. Megan and Purpleal, hope you're still taking things easy. Debbie, keeping everything crossed for you for Friday - seems so close now!

Rach, that's a tough one, and I guess ultimately it has to be your decision. I'm glad I tried 3 IUIs before going on to IVF, even though none of them worked. I've found the IVF to be so much more full-on, treatment-wise. I found IUI much easier to deal with, but again, it's a personal thing. Age is on your side though. I'd say try the IUIs - they find out useful info like how you respond to the drugs if you do eventually need to go on to IVF. But really only you and your Dh can decide, depending on your circumstances. Don't think that's been much help! Sorry.

Abby


----------



## Candy

Hi Rachel, that is a tricky one, like Abby, I had 3 failed IUIs b4, moving to IVF and that worked first time for me, but of course is no guarantee, sometimes I feel like I wasted so much time on IUI, but then it wasn't a waste, not only have I made some wonderful friends here, like Abby said it prepares you for the next stage and I for one wasn't initially ready for IVF.  We have had lots of success stories on the IUI boards, u have a tricky decisionto make.

Only you can make that decison, but I would be inclined to go ahead with the IVF appointment and just see what happens and how you feel afterwards, sometimes the initial appointment is just the start of many and it can still take some time, time that you could fit a IUI or two in... or be lucky enough to fall pregnant 1st time, so I guess it does depend on when you are actually moving, if a few months will slip as to the time you have to play with.

I think that Berkshire has no provison for any fertility treatment on the NHS, they don't even contribute to your drugs, like they do in Oxfordshire, many of the berkshire ladies go to the same clinic as me in Oxford, its not as expensive as London I don't think, but it is allot.  I believe the actual IVF was just under £2,000 plus the drugs at maybe £600, with of course consulatatons etc on top.

Whatever you decide let us know and I wish you lots of luck C x


----------



## Triciah

Sorry guys......a bit of a me post.

So the flip side of being relaxed has finally kicked in and I am pulling my hair out. I am convinced this cylcle hasn't worked and have been feeling v emotional all day  I don't have any pains really and even my boobs aren't hurting or feeling as heavy as they have been. I know everyone says some of these symptoms can be purely caused by the cyclogest. Oh I don't know.

Our test date is Sat and dh wants to wait until then as he's MAD busy with work and it means neither of us has to go off to do stuff upon finding out the result. Sat is two weeks +1 day from ET so I know that we could probably test tomorrow and get a fairly accurate result. I've only got the one HPT that the hospital gave me in the house so I don't want to use that one until the Sat. But I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to go to Tescos right now and get a test. of course I won;t, cos that would be the sign of an obsessed mad woman and I'd hate anyone to realise that that's what I've become. But......I think I'm going to HAVE TO stop on the way home from work tomorrow. I so want to wait but I just don't know if I'm physically or mentally able to.

I HATE THIS BIT. 

Murtle, Debbie, Fergie....you guys bearing up ok?

Thanks for listening.

NN...I was so sorry to hear about af arriving. God, we love the feeling these false hopes give us but the when it doesn't turn out like we hoped it's soooo devestating. I know it won't be easy in the beginning....but I hope you and dh enjoy your hols and have some lovely 'couple time'.

Hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned.

T
xxx


----------



## aliso1

Triciah

I am not due to to test till next Tue but I feel as AF is on her way, when I am on the meds she comes bang on 27-29 days, so will see what today brings.
Good luck for you

How is everybody else doing?


Ali


----------



## murtle

Hi Triciah

I've been desperate to test since I  started spotting at the weekend. However, I've resisted because a -ve result might just mean I've tested too early and so I'd be none the wiser. I'm due to test tomorrow however the spotting turned into a light AF yesterday, more full on today. The clinic insist I carry on with the cyclogest and steroids until tomorrow and still do a test. I'm finding it a bit difficult to hold it together at the moment. I burst into tears whenever I think about it, which is most of the time, and can't bare to look at DH because he is still so hopeful that tomorrow will bring a positive result. 

The last week of the 2ww is absolute torture. Will be glad when it is all finally over tomorrow.

I really hope you and Debs get a positive this week as I need some good news to cheer me up.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

Oh Murtle, when I saw you had posted, I clicked on the link, closed my eyes and hoped you had tested with good news, the hospital are not giving up yet, so you can't either, please try and stay strong, although I know that a good cry is inevitable no matter what the result, here for yuo if you need us and with all my heart I pray that your miracle is not far away    

Good luck tomorrow.

Tricia, will reply to your post in a little bit, just having an email row with me boss


----------



## MollyW

Oh Tricia 
Sorry you're feeling so down. Although I know it's easy for me to say, PLEASE try not to do the test early - you won't quite believe the result, whichever way it goes so it probably won't make it any easier for you in the long run... Lots of           vibes for you. We are all rooting for you and you've done brilliantly well to keep going so far - only 3 more days - you can do it...  

Ali - lots of luck for you too sweetheart. Hoping the wicked witch keeps away.  

 to Candy

Abby - hope your EC goes/is going well.    

Sorry Rachel - I'm not really in a position to advise, but like Abby says the IUI can be useful to get the drugs right etc and plenty of people do catch first time...

Aless - wow, going back to the Motherland - hope that's significant for you!    Thanks for asking about me. I'm doing okay - on the 2ww myself already...DP's swimmers were vastly improved so I'm feeling hopeful this time.    Glad your acupuncture's going well. I have an appointment this afternoon.  Found a lovely lady in the middle of nowhere in Wales - she seems great, though I must say a dishy bloke would be preferable.... 

Looby - nice to see you back. Hope you're feeling better soon....  

NN -   sorry the natural wasn't to be. I was keeping my fingers crossed for you... Hope you get through Customs without too many problems. Enjoy the sunshine and the break - it will be a real help to build up your energy levels before you start the tx...

PurpleAl & AussieMeg - hope you're both doing okay now..   

Good luck to Debbie & Fergie...  

And Murtle -   go girl for tomorrow... Sending lots of        your way!


----------



## MollyW

Murtle - sorry our posts have crossed. So hope it works out for you sweetheart.

Lots of       and hope its good news tomorrow.  Like Candy says, the hospital are still hopeful, so you must be too. They won't want to give false hopes so they must have been in this position before and had positive outcomes...

Keeping everything crossed for you...


----------



## Triciah

Just lost a big post so very ****** off.   Think I'll blame the raging hormones.

Murtle........I truly hope that the signs that you are having means that you are one of these ladies who spot and have light af during pregnancy. Could be and making big wishes that this is the case. Cos even though the spotting would probably give you a breakdown...at least you'd have your BFP. You and your dh deserve a BFP. We all do. 

Why is this happening to us? Why can't we have a baby like the rest of the animal kingdom Doesn't make sense. 

Like your dh, mine is still quite positive and said in the kitchen last night that he hoped it was twins. If only. I just said that I hoped we got a positive regardless of numbers. I think that made him think a bit and since then he's been a bit down. Doesn't help of course that I've told him I don't think it's worked for various reasons. Where do they get their positivity from. 

Also the same re very tearful every time I think about it. 

Thanks for your kind words Mollyw et all....just not sure if I can hang on til Sat. Not sure that it's necessary anyway cos most people test 14 days post EC not 14 days + 1. Of course...af could arrive at any time which would stop the deliberating. 

Murtle......we'll all be thinking of you tomorrow morning. I'm guessing you'll be up at about 4am. Let us know how you got on when you're ready.

Debs, Fergie....you guys ok? Alison, fingers crossed the rest of your 2ww is ok for you.

Love to everyone and sorry for not mentioning you all individually. Brain can't cope with that the mo.

T
xxx


----------



## fergie

Hello ladies

Well, as I expected, not good news for us. I tested on Sunday and got a BFN. I wasn't at all suprised by then to be honest- I think I had accepted this outcome the week before. 

After I had heard my first blood level result on day 4 of stims (it was bad) I went ahead and booked an appointment at the Lister in London. So yesterday we went of to see Dr Jaya Parikh. She was great to be honest. She answered my questions well (unlike the previous clinic where I felt like they found it a pain to be quizzed about things). I was impressed by the way they can go into their database, and pull out recent stats that are relevant for your age and situation (23% live delivery rate for my situation from an average of ~6 eggs retrieved). For me that was reassuring, as my highest FSH has been 11, and I also have lowish antral follicle counts. These guys seem to focus on obtaining quality eggs by really tailoring the drug regime to suit your situation, and are much less concerned about quantity- 3 or 4 will keep them happy. I just feel so much more positive about giving this a go again. So, we've started again! this month I am on the pill with no down regulation, then after AF shows up, I will start stimming with combined clomid and menoupure, and later start cetrotide to prevent early egg release. This timing will work out well as we've already booked two weeks off in lateMay, so I won't have to take sick leave and avoid explaining the details to work, which I find VERY stressful. 

Murtle, hope the bleeding goes away for you and it works out OK in the end. 2wws are hell, aren't they? Debbie & triciah- how are you doing. Stay away from the pee sticks until its time!  I still have everything crossed for all of you this week.

AussieMeg and Purpleal- how's it going? Hope you are both resting and looking after yourselves and that things are ticking along OK.

Hugs to everyone else not mentioned here (I'm bad I doing the individual stuff- sorry).

Must go- working at home today and need to get something done.

Take care all,
Love fergie
xx


----------



## alessandra

Fergie, I am sorry for your BFN!! You are lucky to be in the Lister and to have your questions answered. I am with ARGC and they are not so good at answers, although I know they are high with their statistics. 

Murtle, please don't test! I agree with Candy, if your clinic has hopes, you should hold on. I know it is easier say than do... I am sending a lot of     and really hope tomorrow will bring a bfp. 

Triciah, I don't know how you resist to buy the test, but I admire you... You have done so well until now. I hate this bit with you, so you are not sooooooooo alone   I am also sending good vibes to you   

Hy Abby and Debbiea!

Rachel, it is a difficult one... I am also glad to have done the IUIs before the IVF, is a sort of preparation. And the IUI work for me at the 4th time... It is a very personal decision.

Debbieb?   

Purpleal and Megan, I hope you continue resting...

Molly   

Girls, I am already fretting because yesterday after the middle cycle scan, I had a blood test (the long name I can't remember, no lh or fsh) and they told me that they would call to tell me when to start stimming. They call instead to say that I should start using the ovulator predictor and call when I detect the surge, which was today. I called and they told me to go tomorrow. Tomorrow, I wouldn't have ovulated yet, why so early... Do you think that sthg is wrong I am sorry about this stupid fretting, I know that the real thing is the 2ww, but I can't avoid being a miserable weak stupid insecure womanish being 

Love to all and specially the 2wwers.

aless


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon All,

Murtle - Keeping Everything crossed for you - I am sure tomorrow wont be easy, take all the time you need - we will be here when you are ready. ( if only wishes came true   ) xxx

Triciah - Keep Strong - I know its easier said than done  

Debbie - How are you 

Fergie     

Aless -     Please dont ever change   

Molly - I am starting to feel like my normal self - Much to Dh's delight - he has been so worried, and i have been keeping him awake most nights, he must be absolutely shattered - I am looking forward to you meeting him in september  

Candy - Hope you won  

Love to all,
Looby xxx

Ps Had a Scan this morning - Bubbs measures a week before my dates - but was squirming about quite happily xx


----------



## alessandra

Looby is like a ray of sunshine each time I see your story!! I wish I could change, though

Love, aless


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls!

Fergie - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. The Lister sound they are really organised and offer you a lot of hope for your next cycle. 

Murtle - I am sending loads of    for tomorrows test. Good Luck - its not over yet!

Triciah - sit on those hands, or get DH to tie them behind your back. Do NOT test until test day!!  lots of    to you too!

Ali - I hope your'e also resisting the temptation to test early! Hang in there!   

Debbie - How are things with you?   

NN - I am sorry AF arrived. Mother nature is always doing things to be cruel to us. Not long to go until your holiday!    I also had to start tx whilst on holiday in Oz - it wasnt too bad!

Meg - I hope the spotting has stopped and you are resting. I take it your mom hasnt been bathing much, that is why you havent been updating us!

A big hello and   to Looby, Abbey, Molly, Aless, Candy and anyone else I have missed!

As for me, I am chuffed to say that I havent had any bleeding or spotting since Monday, when I actually saw it. I am still worrying a little, but as my lovely DH says, what will be will be. We cant change anything, so we just have to wait and take each day as it comes. We have a scan on Tuesday at 16:00 which will hopefully put my mind at rest. I am dragging DH and my sister along too.

Take Care Everyone!

Adrienne aka Purpleal


----------



## Candy

Purp, good luck with the scan and thanks for letting us know.

Fergie I am so sorry to read your news, words can't comfort I know, but we are here for you  

Murtle thinking of you

Tricia, glad we had chance to catch up today, good luck with whatever you decide  

Aless, I dunno what it means, so fat lot of use I am, but I do hope that you can return home with good news

Love to all C x


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Triciah - Hang on in there girl, not long now.     I am thinking of you.

Murtle - ((Hugs)) It ain't over yet hun.  Praying and sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow   

Looby - Nice to hear from you.  I still need to pay for my tickets yet for September.  Have you got your yet?

Adrienne - Nice to hear that things have settled down for you.  Was it this cycle you started on holiday?? Hope so as it gives me inspiration  

Aussiemeg - No word so hope everyhting is ok with you.

Fergie - Sorry about your BFN but great that you have got back on the rollercoaster straight away good on you girl!

Aless - Good luck tomorrow  

Mollyw - nice to hear from you too. Good luck with yr cycle.

Rachnotts - Thats a tough decision. If it were me I'd still go for the IVf as someone said it can take ages to get started so you could do the iui in the meantime?  Good luck whatever your decision.

Well I have my tickets, all my passports, my money so not long to go now.  Its DD 11th birthday tomorrow and the day that my drugs arrive   all £867 worth!

Love to all I have missed
NN xx


----------



## Chantelle

Hi everyone


I've been for my final scan this morning before e/c on Friday.  I've got numerous follicles, at least 10 over 16mm.  I'm very bloated and sore, especially if I've been sitting for a while, but am drinking lots of water as I'm terrified of getting OHSS.

Abby - how did E/C go?

Purpleal - good to hear that your spotting has stopped.  Hopefully everything will be fine for the scan - good luck

Ahh Murtle - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow - hang on in there - we're all rooting for you.

Tricia - lots of positive vibes for you.

Fergie - so sorry on your BFN

Debbiea - only two more sleeps for you.  Lots of babydust.

NN - have a lovely break, enjoy the chance to chill out.

Aless - I'm sure everything is OK - good luck for tomorrow.

Lol to anyone else I've missed

c
x


----------



## aliso1

Murtle hang on in there.

Triciah not long to go, you must resist you must resist.

Fergie sorry to hear the cycle did not work.

Night nurse have a lovely holiday, where are you off to?

Adrienne good to hear you are feeling better good luck for scan next tuesday.

Ali


----------



## night nurse

Aliso1 I am off to margarita - a carribean island just off Venezuela!

I can't wait, have to take 5 days of d/r drugs with me.  Struggling with the timing of that injection on the last day what with a 13 hour flight plus five hour time difference  

Still hoping all will be ok as long as the flight isn't delayed.

Love NN xx


----------



## aliso1

Oh night nurse it sound lovely the holiday that is (not ht injecting).  My friend went there about 10 years ago for her honeymoon.


Have a great time.

Ali


----------



## DebbieB

good morning!

NN have a great time!

Sending lots of 


to Fergie 
and    
to Triciah, Debbiea, Murtle, and everyone testing and waiting!

Feeling a bit yucky today as I have this awful throat - apparently it's thrush again, would you believe it?  I get it because of stress and also because I have hypothyroidism so my immune system is a bit iffy. Not great when you're trying to conceive!  Ah well, enough moaning!
Have a great day everyone.  

Debbie


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you today Murtle


----------



## murtle

Morning ladies

Well, it doesn't look like Murtle will be having any turtles this year. Got a   as expected this morning.    Didn't anticipate the immense pain and grief I feel.   

DH took me out for a meal last night to keep my mind off it. Was really hard as AF was in full force. DH was still being really upbeat and positive. I feel so sad for him.   He's taken the day off work today so we are going out soon. Not sure where yet, just need to get out of the house.

We are not giving up on our dream. Will have a break and then go again in the summer.

DebbieA and Triciah - Best of luck for your both      

Fergie   for you sweetheart. Well done for getting straight back into Tx. I wish you every successs.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Triciah

Will post later to everyone else.

Just wanted to say Murtle that I thought of you first thing when I woke up this morning. I truly hope that you got the result you want. 

I still haven't tested but my God I've had to restrain myself. 

All my love and big hugs hon.

Tricia
xxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Murtle, 

I am always useless at saying what i really mean, and i know nothing will take away your pain at the moment,

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and sending lots of love &    &   your way 

Lots of love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Murtle,

I am so sorry to hear about your result. Like Looby, I am really bad at words, so just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and DH during this hard time.

Take Care and lots of  

Adrienne


----------



## Triciah

Oh Murtle. Our posts crossed. I am sooooo very sad for you and dh. 

I know that feeling of total despair and loss and I too was totally shocked by just how devestated (understatement) I felt after our first IVF failed in November. 

Murtle......everyone's different, but it is soooo important that you let your grief out in whatever way suits you. After my failed cycle I went to the hospital counsellor for one session. She said that an IVF failure is medically recognised as being the equivelant of the loss of a parent, spouse or child. HUGE GRIEF    But important to know all the same as if we tend to think we don't have the right to grieve for long and that we 'should' get over the grief quickly. I then found a local counsellor who I went to see about twice/three times. She didn't help so much as give me a space where I could cry and rant and rave without worrying about how my crying or what I was saying might be affecting anyone. I've got her lined up for next Tuesday too. My little safety net.

Hon, it will take as long as it takes and we're all here for you. I hope your family and friends are really supportive. 

Also, your dh will probably deal with this in his own way and it could be in a totally different way than you imagined. And it can be really hard to be there for each other when you're both so distraught....but on the other hand, you two are the only people who understand just how sad this is and that in itself is helps a bit. 

Big hugs hon.

Tricia
xxxxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Murtle, so, so sorry. Glad your DH has taken the day off so you can be together to help each other through. 

Purpleal, good luck for your scan on Tues, sounds like you're in a really good head space at the mo, so make sure you stay there!

Chantelle, thanks for asking. My EC was fine yesterday, they got 8 eggs (have to call in half an hour or so to find out how many fertilised, please please let there be some!). Still a bit sore this morning but it's manageable. So good luck for yours on Friday, will be thinking of you.

Night Nurse, sounds like you've got one fab holiday coming up. Enjoy!

Debbie, sorry you've come down with thrush, so unpleasant at the best of times. But hope it soon clears up.

Hi to everyone else - Aless, Candy, Tricia, Looby Lou, Aliso - and anyone I've missed. 

Abby


----------



## alessandra

Dear Murtle, I am truly sorry for you today...  One thing I learnt last year, is that you can't fight grief, you have to live it through completely, until is gone. It is a very good thing you have a supportive and understanding dh. I feel the same as you when it comes to grieve for his dissappointment   Last year, when I m/c I almost felt more sad for him, he was so sweet and optimist. Anyway, I am sure that your dream will come true, we have to be patient here. Love and hugs, dearest Murtle.  

aless


----------



## Candy

Murtle, what can I say apart from I am truly saddened by your news, I have no words of comfort, but hope that you can take strength from Tricia and the others who have been through this, we desperately need some good news, would love it to be 2nd time lucky for Tricia, not sure how to cope with anymore bad news, so please please please let there be some positives to give us all that needed boost.

Candy xx


----------



## struthie

Oh Murtle I am so sorry,sounds like you have a fab hubby though,don't know what else to say really,lots of love xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi 

Abbey great news on 8 eggs! Good Luck with the fertilization, please let us know as you get the result!

Adrienne


----------



## night nurse

Murtle - 

         

So sorry for you and dh.  Great that you will not be beaten.

Take care xx

NN xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Purpleal, thanks for asking. Called the clinic this morning and 5 have fertilised, 2 not doing so well but other 3 are fine. They're grading them tomorrow so I have to call back again at 11am to find out how they've got on and which 2 they'll put back. Am still staying fairly optimistic - 3 isn't loads but as long as there are 2 good one to go back in, we'll be happy.

Abby
x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya ladies

Just popped in to say hello and give big hugs to all those with bfn's and big smiles to all those with BFP's. 

Not been on here for a while.  Have had a really sad time lately as my precious grandfather died on the 31st of March after a short stay in hospital and we buried him yesterday!

Got my post screening appointment for my ivf this coming Tuesday and now looking forward to getting started!

Have also had a very serious offer of a surrogate if all our ivf fails ... which was a bit of a shock ... but trying not to think about that at the moment!

Hope you are all well!

Ali, I mailed you this morning!  Hope you are ok Mrs!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Abbey,

I know this sounds like a cliche, but all you need is one! We got 9 eggs, 6 fertilised and 5 divided. Out of those 5, 1 was not at all viable, 2 were ok (but not freezable) and the final 2 were really good.

Good Luck!

Adrienne


----------



## DebbieB

Murtle, I am so sorry to hear the news.  
Hang in there honey.

Abbey - fingers crossed for the fertlisation!     And thanks for the support too.

Sending lots of 

    to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - sorry not been on for a while. Is on purpose as I just don't want to think about babies for the time being.

NN & Murtle - am so very sorry to hear of your BFN's, it's so tough isn't it? There are no words to console you at the time, but as we all know, it does pass and you pick yourself up again. And I know that I will too.

Hey Aussie - Angus tells me it's twins! many congrats girl - that's great news.   

So am looking forward to my holiday - we fly to Florida on 25 April - can't wait. Mind you DH is in Rome covering THAT funeral at the mo, and he may have to be there for 3 weeks, Have instructed him that Pope or no Pope he MUST be back in time for our hols...!!!

Karen - sorry to hear about Grand dad Hun - I will email you tomorrow - big hugs to you  

Waves to all my old mates.   Well, is nearly going home time and guess what - it's now thundering and lightening and chucking it down - bl**dy typical eh?!

Hugs,

Mizz gizz. xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hello everyone. 

I haven't posted for a long time as I have just been waiting for my funding to be released but I have logged on  reading all your posts.

Murtle and DH I am so sorry for your BFN - You keep your chin up and carry on and you will one day get your dream. 

Welcome back also to Mizz-Gizz and Karen-C (I remember IM-ing you about six months ago because I could not believe how strong a person you were with your many years of treatment-good luck with your appointment.

Abbey 5 fertilized-well done and good luck with ET. 

Aussie meg-wow Twins fantastic-you and your DP really deserve it.  

Anyway I have news.

I was so angry about waiting since November for my NHS funding that was put on hold because of hospital disputes and ringing my clinic every other day I got the name of the man who can ( big wig )from the PCT for my area and wrote him a very emotional letter.
I told them that waiting was the hardest thing and told him the funding was my entitlement and I was being denied.

I sent the letter about two weeks ago and this morning I received a phone call from him.
Basically they held an emergency meeting with the consultant and he  released the funding the allows my clinic to work with CARE-MANCHESTER.

I start to D/R next week --yipeee. 

The nurse will confirm all details to me on Monday.

Just goes to show---Write them letters girls....

Candy can you put me on the list please D/R around 13th April..

I feel so exited but nervous.
No more waiting.


Bobble xxxx


----------



## Candy

Really hope that we get some good news to add to this list soon.

Tricia & DebbieA   

Updated List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - Positive with FET - April 04 - Stay put vibes  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Sicknote - Fet 2ww 
Chantelle - e/c 08/04
AbbyCarter - stimming, EC Est. 6/04 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

EmmaO - Having FET April 05
jellyhead - Starts DR 12th April
Bobble - D/R around 13th April
Starr - d/reg 19th April ish
Night Nurse - d/r on April 23rd
KarenC - Pos screening appointment April
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Fergie -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x 

---------

Welcome back Bobble, glad you have things sorted and you are progressing.

Murtle, been thinking of you all day 

Abby, sounds like you ahve some beautties there good luck with ET

Mizz, lovely to hear from you, hope each day is easier to deal with, has Angus started her 2nd cycle (would ask Linz, but not sure how often she reads now ?) bet u miss DH, least you have Florida to spend quality time together.

Karen, sorry to hear about your grandfather ((((hugs)))))

Love to all not mentioned

Tricia


----------



## Jellyhead

hi girls
Big   to Murtle & DH  so sorry for you guys...... really sorry!
As usuall i am in a mad rush....just wanted to let Angus NN and others know that first hurdle has been jumped and i got a good blood test result 95% so eggs are in good nick to start! So Candy need a updated list pleaseeeeeee Jelly DR Tue 12th April....Hooray! and there is more....... my GP said that the NHS will fund us one IVF. So if i do not get a BFP i get a freebee go again which takes the pressure of me a bit. I got a good price through Home Care £548 coming in a fancy bag with all the trimmings....they were really nice ladies too!!!! so at last a bit of good news for me.
NN have a fab holiday as we have a long haul ahead of us   lots of   and   to all the girls...... got to fly need a bath ...i smell!!
big "kiss" for Murtle
love Jelyhead  (Jayne) x


----------



## Chantelle

Hi Ladies,

Murtle and DH on the BFN - no words can express how sorry I am for you.  Lots of hugs and hope that your dream will one day come true.

Jellyhead and Bobble - good luck for d/r

Abby - fingers crossed for the call tomorrow x
Candy - can you update me on the list too please - I've got my e/c tomorrow morning.  

Thanks

C
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there Girls

I have been releaed from my bed. Went and had my scan and everythig is lovely. The twins were perfect size for 8 weeks and had 2 strong little heartbeats. Another bonus (well kind of) is that I had the ultrasound on my tummy so no dildo cam. No idea what the gunky stuff was but happily progressing. Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and wishes I am sure they helped. I have another scan in 10 days because that is 3 days after I lost the bub last time and then hopefully I will be able to relax. 

Staying at mum's until Tuesday so will be back on my PC on Wedneday. Please excuse me if I am a bit quiet between now and then.  
Purpleal how strange we both got the yukky stuff on the same day, I am sure the scan on tuesday will be fab. Thanks to everyone who gave me sustenance to stop fretting. Megn it was great to read your posts. Pulled up your whole posting history to stop mum freaking out.

NN take an extra watch with you and don't change the time that is what I did on the way out here. Also remember to take the drugs in your handbaggage and declare them. I needed a letter.

Aless when are you going home?

I am so sorry the cycle did not workfor you Murtle. Wishing you all the strength you need.

Abby I only had 3 embies and 1 got frozen. A big hi to Mizz, Karen, Angus and all the girls and good luck with starting Bobble.

Love to everyone..it is great to be back
Megan


----------



## debbiea

Hi everyone

Well, some good news for me today - got a   Feeling very cautious after last time though so won't be getting too excited until I have my first scan on the 26th.

HCG level is 498 so hopefully that means we are off to a good start.

Sorry no personals - i'm off to the in-laws for dinner so will write more later.

Love to everyone

Debbie


----------



## Candy

Meg, so pleased to hear the 8week scan went well, been thinking about you.

DebbieA, thats fabulous news, I know its early days but things seem really positive this time, will keep everything crossed until your first scan.

List updated Jelly & Chantelle, good luck with yuor EC today.

Murtle   

Tricia good luck for testing tommorow


----------



## MollyW

Murtle - so sorry to read your news.  

Thinking of you and DH...

Love Molly


----------



## KimE

Murtle, i am so sorry   

Aussiemeg, wow twins, that really is fantastic news  

Debbiea,   too! Fingers crossed for you.

Chantelle, Good luck for today and your 2ww 

Jellyhead, great news about the free ivf, it's bound to take some strain off!

Hello to everyone else  

I haven't been around for a while, the d/r is taking it's toll and i'm on day 18 of injections and still no af   I have my scan in the morning so it looks as though i'll be d/r for another week. ARGHHH! 

Have a great weekend and   to everyone


----------



## murtle

Fantastic news Debbie.     I am so thrilled for you. I will have another bottle of wine to toast your success tonight   

Triciah - Good luck for tomorrow      

Meg - So pleased to hear your scan went well. What a relief. Enjoy your mum's pampering.

Adrienne - I hope the scan goes well on Tuesday. Thinking of you  

KimE - Bummer. I hated down regging. I felt so tired all the time. Here's an AF dance.                      

Chantelle - Heaps of luck for EC today. Hope you have lots of lovely eggies.     

Jelly - Brilliant news. I'm so glad you can  finally get started.

Welcome back Bobble. Best of luck with this Tx.

Abby - Good luck with ET. I hope you have 2 little beauties to go back in.    

I'd like to thank you all for all the kind words you gave me yesterday. It helps enormously to know others care and understand what we're going through. Feeling a little bit better today. I know that we did everything we possibly could to make it work so can't blame ourselves.I realise IVF isn't 100% guarantee, but we gave it our best shot. We have decided to try again in July. It will hopefully be easier as we know what to expect at each stage. Have done an awful lot of crying over the past couple of days. Triciah is right when she says you have to go through a grieving proccess. I have been seeing a counsellor throughout my cycle and she really does help. 

I enjoyed my easter egg yesterday. Washed it down with a lovely bottle of red wine.   Going to make the most of the weekend as my diet starts again on Monday.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Morning girls,

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS debbiea    Great news!

Triciah - Good luck tomorrow with testing   
Do hope you get that BFP!

Aussiemeg - I thought I had to pack my needles in my case    Mind you on the way back it would be better just in case the flight is delayed. Good news on the scan!

Murtle - Glad you are a little better today.  Enjoy your weekend on a non diet.  Diets are c**p arn't they??  Will have to start one myself after my 2w all inclusive holiday  

Bobble - Welcome back, good news on yr tx.  Good luck with it.  Think we had iui around the same time too didn't we??

Jayne - Thats great news on your results, we won't be far behind each other hey?  Brilliant that you got yr drugs for that much!!  Wish mine were that much, next time I may try there  

Chantelle - Hope all goes well with egg collection today.  I am thinking of you   

KimE -   to your af not showing up!!  Why will you have to d/r for another week though??  You have me curious.  Hope it arrives soon.

Right got to dash am off to a local ff meet up.  Lunch in a pub called 'The Polite Vicar'    on a day like today with the pope's funeral!

Just had a thought there are going to be a lots of us overlapping on the 2ww soon arn't there?  The list of BFP's is about to get longer  

Bye for now
NN xx


----------



## debbiea

Murtle, big   to you. Thank you for your kind words (and the wine ) Enjoy this time with dh and wishing you so much luck for July. It is such a hard process to make sense of so it is good that the counsellor has been a help.

Aussiemeg, wonderful news about your scan. You must be so relieved.

Chantelle, hope ec goes well today. A little dance for your embies     

Welcome back Bobble. Good luck with D/R

Candy, thanks for updating the list (and the stay put vibes)

Tricia so much    for tomorrow. Am thinking of you.

Kim, all those needles don't sound to good. I hope af arrives soon. She really is a wicked  

And Adrienne, good luck for Tuesday.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi there

AussieMeg, great news about your scan. Good luck for the next one, but it seems like everything is going just fine for you. Well done!

DebbieA - big hurray for your BFP! That's fantastic news, am so pleased for you. 

Chantelle, hope EC went well for you today, make sure you rest up.

Candy, thanks for the list. I now have my test date, which is 24 April! 

I called the clinic about an hour ago to find out how our embies are doing, and it seems like good news - one is borderline best/second best grade, and three are second best grade! So hopefully will have two fairly strong ones to go back in tomorrow morning. Can't believe we're at this stage. Am just hoping with all my heart that this works (and only you guys know what I mean when I say that).

Have a great Friday everyone,
Abby
x


----------



## alessandra

Hy Girlis, 

DEBBIEa CONGRATULATIONS, such a good piece of news!!     You made my day   

Megan, I am glad to hear everything was well with your scan. I still don't know exactly when I am going back, probably in June, so I have time to finish the IVF cycle here.

Adrianne, I hope you are doing well until the next scan...

Triciah, thinking of you tomorrow   

Murtle, I am glad to see you are better. 

I've been to the clinic yesterday and everything seems fine. dr. said that as I laid two eggs and the hormones are normal, I could get pg this month and gave me sthg for the killer cells (metadoxone or sthg like that) I don't know what it is but he says it will help and the same with baby aspirin. He said that I could do an IUI but it won't increase my chances so much, if comparing with a timed intercourse (?). So, I am taking the vita west stuff, baby aspirin and metadoxone. i feel like a pregnacy junkie. And don't forget the accupunture and the pilates. Yesterday the clinic called me to say that I should to bd that very night, so dh and me had a very programmed session of bd, that was a good one, on account of the non sexy circumstances. I have to go on Tuesday to do a blood test for progesterone and I imagine that they will tell me when to start the spray. Dr. said that the spray wouldn't affect a pregnancy. 

So, here I am.   

Love to Molly, Abby, Debbieb, Jelly, Candy, Mizz, funny NN in "the polite vicar" (stop being SOOOOOOOOOOO british, like the IKEA ad said), Chantelle and all the lovely ladies out there.  

aless


----------



## *looby*

CONGRATULATIONS DEBBIEA & DH 

Murtle - Have been thinking of you - Im here if ever you wanna chat  

Tricia - Not long to go - Take Care   

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## MollyW

Congratulations Debbie & DH. What great news! 
       

Tricia       for tomorrow...

Abby - good luck for ET. The embies sound great!    

Aless - hope the   did the trick!  Fingers crossed for you and your two little eggs. I love it when you say you "laid" them - makes you sound like a chicken!  

Good luck for EC Chantelle.    

 to Candy, Looby (hope you're feeling better), Aussie, NN, Bobble (nice to see you back, I remember you from the "old" days!), Struthie, Jelly, Kim, Mizz, PurpleAl, Megan and a big   to Murtle.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Chantelle

Hi Ladies 

Just got back from hospital - got 18 eggs.  feeling v. tired and sore so sorry no time for personals - will log on again soon.

lol

c 
x

ps congratulations Debbiea - fab news


----------



## mizz-gizz

Congratulations Debbie!  

Luv Mizz. x


----------



## Actiongirl

Just popped over to say huge congrats to the bfps and Aussiemeg - fantastic news on the scan, you must be so relieved!

Aless, brilliant about the two eggs, fingers and legs crossed this is a bfp cycle. 

A


----------



## night nurse

Abby - Good luck for tomorrow, sounds v good so far   


Chantelle - WOW 18 eggs you must be chuffed thats a lot!     For egg collection.


Looby - only one week to your milestone  

Aless - Your posts are so funny, don't know quite what you meant about being british but am sure it was funny all the same  

TTFN
NN xx


----------



## *looby*

NN tell me about it    Cant come a moment too soon   

Please bring some of that gorgeous sunshine back with you - Im fed up of the rain   

Love to all,
Looby xx


----------



## encore

Aless - its dexamethasone!!    

Not sure if they told you about the side effects - but be prepared to feel constantly STARVING!!!  Just make sure you eat loads of good food because if you are anything like i was when i took it you wont be able to shove it in your mouth fast enough!!  If you do get pg it won't effect the bab(ies!) at all so don't worry.

xx


----------



## alessandra

Megan, I can't imagine life without you know!!    MANY THANKS!! I have already posted a personal...

AA!! You are a star!!   

NN, I SOOOOOOOOOOO know I am funny. But you can't imagine how a thing called "The polite vicar" sounds to a non-british. It is like the essence of Britain! And you are out there in a pub called like that!! It is very funny and lovely as well. Hope you are enjoying...

Chantelle, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WELL DONE. You are the real chicken here, with your 18 eggs...

Thanks Molly sweetie!  

Triciah, you are almost there... Please, post first thing in the morning! Have you already tested??   

love, a


----------



## fergie

Hello ladies

Well, I'm delighted to hear about DebbieA's BFP!!!!!! Way to go girl! Hope the reminder of your pregnancy goes really well.

Murtle- I am so very sorry to hear about your BFN. I was really hoping it would work for one of us. I soo understand how you're feeling- I think i did my grieving way before I tested this time. I am pleased to hear you can think of trying again quite soon.

Aussiemeg- I am very relieved to hear that the scan showed things are Ok for you and the little ones. Glad to hear you Mom is looking after you anfd making you take it easy. Are you ready to knock her over the head with a frying pan yet?    Sorry- I love my MOm but sometimes she drives me MAD.

Chantelle-18! Wow, that's a great number of eggs. Hope that lost of them fertilize and best of luck for the ET. Also Abby- hope the ET goes really well. 

Triciah- thinking of you for tomorrow. We could do with another BFP round here.

Hope you all have a relaxing w/e -any tips for the National? 

Love and hugs

fergie


----------



## Juli

Hello  all just popped back in to check on you all.. it has been such a lonnngggggggggg time since i've been in.
Good news that the babies to be are progressing well, have just begun to realise that those who started iui the same time as me are having their babies this week!!Still theres no point in looking back and wishing it was me, it obviously just wasnt meant to happen.
Crikey it does feel like ages, i think you've al moved on at least another 2 parts since i left!!. Any way just popped in to see what you were all doing. Hope all is well, will be reading al of the missed threads after this post..
I am only days away from ending my 2ww (from the FET that was a bit of a shock because it wasnt planned), after our e m/c last time i have stayed away from several boards due to our  decision to delay further tx but as i say fet was kind of landed on us this time round. I go on my Mexico hols in 2 weeks so if we dont get the result we're looking for then at least i'll be able to comiserate in the spa or on the beach with a tequila!!

Hope you all keep well, will pop back to see you all again soon
Ju x

P.s. Dh had his hospital checkups moved last week to every other month which means he has been all clear for 6 months...Hurray..


----------



## AussieMeg

hi girls

Just popping in to check on you.

Debbie Great news. What day was your test as your HCG seems really high and good which is brilliant.

NN and everyone else travelling *don't ever put time dependent medication in your bags in 10% of baggage gets lot or delayed worldwide everyday*.

Murtle well done for focussing. I really uped the vitamins and everything during my in between time.

Abby best of luck for ET. Will be thinking of you

Aless I am off sex until 12 weeks so at least I can take relief in the fact that you did not have swing off the fan sex.

Biggest wishes to Triciah and Sicknote for testing and yes Fergie if I hear about another person who I don't know marrying someone I don't know I will go mad but it is dad who is likely to be attacked as he has taken on the role of making sure I don't get depressed so feels the need to be funny all the time and is doing it raher unsuccessfully I might say. Bless 'em

Love to all
Megan


----------



## Triciah

Girls......I am in utter shock. 

We cheated and tested yesterday (twice just to make sure) and bloody hell it was a  . I had seriously gotten to the point where I thought it really and truly just wasn't going to happen for us. We tested at home so waiting on the hospital to call with the two week scan appt. That will be a relief as don't really have any symptoms or if I do they are soooo mild you wouldn't really relate them to a BFP. Not like I expected at all. But wanted to wait until we used the hospital test this morning (as they instructed ) before posting. 

DH just keeps smiling from ear to ear. We cried and laughed in disbelief yesterday and have texted and spoke to all of our families and most of our friends. We had been texting close friends and family updates of each of our appts which meant that it was a bit like they were going thru it to (or as close to). Doing that helped me and dh but wouldn't be everyones cup of tea. They were all practically crying on the phone with happiness and said they felt like they were waiting to find out if they were pregnant...let alone me  . Tops our wedding day   

I'm woke up at 6.30 absolutely wide awake and decided to get up and post. I sincerely want to thank you all for your much needed support. It is and was invaluable. I'm not going anywhere just yet and hope you don't mind me being here.

Candy......YAAAAAYYYYY   Still can't believe it. Will def have to meet for that coffee. I#m not going to put a ticker on just yet but couldn't find your tumbling bubs in the profile piccies. Back to have a look out for that now. 

DebbieA......Huge congrats. I think I know how excited you are    Oxford don't do blood tests so no idea what or how my HcG levels are doing. Roll on two week scan. I guess I could insist and pay for it but I'm and so happy to have a BFP that I'll take whatever happens as and when. 

Sicknote.....your nerves must be frazzled being so close to testing. It's nice to have a holiday sorted either way. How come your FET wasn't planned? Confused. Fab news about your dh's 
month clearance. . I'm sure relief is an understatement.

Abby....your little embies sound really good.  make sure you're pampered to within an inch of your life when you get home later today...and for the next few days at least. Let us know how you're getting on. 

Chantelle....18. Wow. You must be over the moon. Everthing crossed that they all had a good night on the town with your dh's  . Keep us posted when you're ready. 

Aussiemeg.......I know the worry doesn't stop once you get your BFP and I'm thrilled to hear that your two little 'uns are fit and well. Long may it last. 

Aless....God...it's all systems go your end. It's a ttc whirlwind. I pray that the new drug helps. And happy bd'ing  

KimE...You sound lie you're having a bit of a time of it too and sound soooo fed up,. Hardly surprising injecting for 18 days. DR'ing for that long would do my head in.  Let us know how you get on with your scan.

Jellyhead....Great news about your freebie. Their as tight as nuns arses in the Reading area!!!! So not long til your d/r now. Bet you can't wait!! in a warped sort of way  

Bobble...happy d/r too. 

Emma O...how did your FET go on 5th?

Fergie and Murtle....you're far from a footnote at the end of a long post. More like the one's I wanted to give more to. I'm not going to say stay strong and all of that cos it's near on impossible at this stage. You will come through this in your own time and your ff friends are still here to listen and support whenever you want it. 

And...last but not least......hi to Purps, Louby, Mizz, NN, Megan35, Struthie, Actions Girl, MollyW and anyone I've missed. Sorry....tried really hard not to.

Right back to bed.

T
xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Tricia you have tears rolling down my face, I couldn't sleep I had to check for official news, I can relate so much to what you said, as I too re-lived this 2ww with you, I really did feel 4 you every minute of everyday and I really really wanted this for you.

Guys as you all know its much harder when you cycle buddy so close with someone, let alone this ... Tricia & I sat next to each other at the 1st IVF chat, which incidently will be a year ago on my due date ! ..... our appointments were the same day, after my DH managed to get me an earlier cancellation...... Even though Tricia starting DR/Stims b4 me, due to needing longer, we had EC straight after each other and chatted in the waiting room ... ET the same day, our test dates were one apart, which I never understood... but I have never been one to wait to test... we then texted or spoke almost everyday and for one of us to get that positive and the other not, was one of the cruelest things I have experienced and I was the lucky one.

So this cycle, I wanted it so bad for T, didn't know how we would get through this without a positive and now I don't have to worry     

Of course this is early days and I don't want to dampen the spirits, but I pray with all my heart that at the 6ww scan you get to see one of two beautiful heartbeats pumping away, I am really excited.

With Tricia its different, but I have also wanted this for so many, all of you infact, but I feel that I have a really close bond with the original girlie's and that until Kim, Mizz, Starr, Billie & Michelle get to be mummies in whatever form, I won't stop hoping.

Candy x

PS Tricia the baby rolling is right at the bottom of the page, bottom line, no hurry with the ticker took me 12weeks xx


----------



## Candy

Good luck Sicknote, not long now, mexico sounds great, hope you can go there with a huge grin on your face


----------



## Triciah

Candy...you have me in floods now.   Must be the hormones  

T
xx


----------



## alessandra

Triciah, I am so happy. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyW

CONGRATULATIONS TRICIA & DH 

Brilliant news sweetie, you have really made my day! I was SO hoping for this outcome and I have tears rolling down my face too after reading yours & Candy's posts as I too remember you cycling together and how hard it was for both of you on testing.

THIS IS JUST THE BEST!!!!

Loads of love
Molly


----------



## Chantelle

Ahhh Tricia - that is fantastic news after a long 2ww for you.  A little bubba/s inside you!!!

hey to everyone else.  Hope you are all ok

I've just had the call - 10 of the 18 have fertilised - I just burst into tears on the phone.  So pleased that we've reached the next hurdle.  I don't know what grades or anything - will find out on monday at 11 am

lol

c
x


----------



## Juli

back again have a bit longer now...so some quick persnl's

Candy- I remember your ticker had just gone up when i left the thread to join the inbetweenies!!Good to see how well you're getting along.

Abby-congrats on the embies, it's going to be sunny today spend the weekend resting up and enjoying a bit of sun.

Chantelle-Thats a great fertilisation rate, you must be soo chuffed. Roll on the 2ww!!

Aussiemeg-You had just gone to see your mumand dad when i left, how much longer will you be there? Hope the weather is good!

KimE-Hope you're cycle's going well. That was the worst part for me on my cycle.

Triciah- Big congrats to you....

Jellyhead/Bobble good luck with the d regging

Fergie and Murtle- hope you are both ok and looking to the future.

NN Hope you have an nice relaxing holiday, you deserve a break.

Purpleal- When i left you had just had your bfp, hope all is well with you now.

Megan glad your scan went well

Also to Molly, Aless, Emma, Louby, Mizz,  Struthie, Actions Girl,  Debbie A  and anyone I've missed. 
Think it will be a while before i fully catch up with where everyones at.

Quick me, post too.
We were due to have a break after our m/c and restsart with fet after our hols in June, but i called the clinic to tell them i was starting another cycle and they told me that the dr was away after we got back and something to do with defrosting the embryos etc that the cover dr would only be doing egg collections and they were stopping other cycles 
So we would have to wait until July, which i told them was a long time (as it was march)the nursethen sugested she speak to the dr and call me back, he said it would be ok if we cycled this month and to come down for a scan, so they opened the clinic for my scan on Good Friday and i had the embies transferred the following friday. I test later this week but af is due on sunday so if we can make it until then we'll be chuffed. We are off on our hols in 2 weeks also because this time of yr is a hard time for us both, it is a year to the day of dh's cancer discovery, the day we fly, also the women who i started cycling with when we first began tx are having their babies that week (3 of them), also i have 9 family and friends who are due to give birth over the next 2 months, 2 were born last week and the rest are due mostly whilst we're away. So we're hoping that us being away wil ease the pressure of everyone asking when it'll be us (and of course seeing all of the gorgeous new borns and thinking, that could have been us if it had worked)
Some of you may know about the fallout i had with my family over the IVF issue, that still hasnt been resolved and my parents have decided to put their efforts into their existing grandchildren (who have all been concieved with the touch of a button and no ivf)(2 of whom are due in the next month..and ive been told not to be bitter!!by my mum).
So we are hoping that we can go on our hols and come back and see all of the lovely babies in our own time without having lots of family around breathing on us and analysing our tx decisions.(if we are pg then that will be fantastic, but we knew we were in for a long rollercoaster ride when we discovered mine and dh's complications)
Here's hoping the weather stays sunny anyway, i'd like to get a little bit of a tan before i start my oficial holiday!
sorry to have gone on..just though i'd update you all on whats been going on in the last few months.
Ju x


----------



## keemjay

Triciah 

That is FAB FAB news         

well done!!

kj x


----------



## *looby*

Triciah,

I too will admit to shedding a tear or two when i read your news - I'll blame mine of my hormones  

I am so so Chuffed for you & dh - In fact cant really think of words that describe how pleased i am for you. 
I know how hard it was for both you & candy in november, and can imagine what Joy you are both going through now. I also think you are very brave to have cycled again    with most Magnificent outcome    

Well enough of me rambling 
Love to All of you,

Looby xxx


----------



## encore

tricia well done! 
ju have a great holiday hope you're going somewhere warm.....
love to the rest...


----------



## Billie

Well girls – where to start eh!  I have been around since what happened to us in January – watching you all and making sure things were going well.  I couldn’t really keep up with everyone’s news, so I just decided not to post.  Hope you all forgive me!  I have a few personals, so bear with me for this lengthy post.

I’ve decided to post today having read the recent news about DebbieA and Tricia and some of the posts since then.  Tricia, I don’t know you very well, but like everyone else suffered with you in November due to the timing of both yours and Candy’s treatments.  We’re all always pleased for IVF successes, but it’s really hard when you’re cycling with someone who’s not successful.  I felt like that when Looby, DebbieA and I cycled together later.  I’m so very happy for you this time around and look forward to hearing from you over the next few very happy months.

DebbieA, no words can express the happiness I feel for you and DH today.  Your kindness over the last months and words of wisdom has helped me through a very difficult time.  You so thoroughly deserve this brilliant result.  I’ve felt for you so much knowing that your sister was pregnant and I couldn’t imagine how hard that has been for you and your family.  Thankfully, with your BFP, you’ll be following your sister into that much deserved motherhood.  Take care of yourself and your precious cargo and keep in touch to let me know how you’re doing!

Another couple of personals, to Candy, NN, Molly and Looby.  Thank you for asking after me from time to time – it’s lovely to know that people care so much despite your absence!  I echo what Candy said about those people who I feel an affinity to, all of you, DebbieA, Morgan and Welshy, for a variety of reasons.  I won’t stop watching and posting until we all follow in the footsteps of Candy, Morgan, Looby, DebbieA et al!  Don’t get me wrong, as I love to see all the BFPs, but I’ve shared so much with all of you that it means a lot to see you all achieve your goals. I prayed so hard for you NN when a/f was late and hoped that you wouldn’t have to continue down the treatment road. Candy and Looby, so pleased to see that all is going well and you’re blooming – I was reading posts daily to make sure you were getting better Looby and praying for you so much.

A short me post now!  What a hellish few months we’ve had – the rollercoaster isn’t over yet, but we’re getting there.  We now have recurrent miscarriage and foetal test results following our recent loss and found that we had another son.  The hospital confirmed that there is no problem with either of our chromosomes, so that was a huge relief.  We did however find out that our son suffered a double chromosome abnormality, hence our loss.  It was so hard to take in, since we lost our other son with a chromosome abnormality.  It does however seem that there is no relationship between the two, or our other m/c’s, and the doctor is confident that this has just been bad luck.  I have questioned this over and over again, how much bad luck can one couple have?  We have to believe what the doctor says though and not give up the fight – one day I will be a mum once again, but this time, will experience the joy and happiness that so many others will feel in the near future.    

Love to you all.  Good luck for those d/r, stimming and awaiting treatments.  Congratulations to all our yummy mummies.  Well done to all our mummies to be, the list grows daily and we will all be on there soon.

I’ll be watching everyone, but don’t yet feel up to regular posts.  Take care though and thank you all for being there.

Billie x


----------



## Actiongirl

Huge congratulations Tricia!!   What fantastic news. The positive line on the pee stick is all you dream about and then when it happens it's impossible to believe. I'm 8 weeks pg today and still don't believe it. My joy also turned very quickly to anxiety - just preparing you for that!!! But the support on these boards is amazing.

Ju - best of luck for testing next week - I'll be thinking of you.

Love to all,
A


----------



## Abby Carter

What wonderful news Tricia. Really thrilled for you and your DH. Enjoy your pregnancy!!!!

Abby
x


----------



## night nurse

Hey Triciah What fantastic news!
CONGRATULATIONS​
Heres to a happy and healthy nine months! I am so pleased for you and dh. Well done 

Billie - It was lovely to hear from you again, I have been wondering and thinking about you. Its good that you have some results of your tests and that they firmly believe its just bad luck and I'd say thats putting it mildy! I hope its given you the strength to continue to achieve your goal because I know you will get there in the end. You are truly inspirational as it is. Take care.

Lots of Love 
NN xx


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS TRICIA   

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB

So thrilled for you Tricia!!    

Hi Sicknote - remember you from a while ago too, hope you cope ok with all those other babies and pregnancies.  I know what you mean and I can sympathise - I've had my 3 good friends here in HK all get pregnant with their 2nd babies last year.  Admittedly one was through IVF, but feel very sorry for myself.  Hang in there my friend   

Billie - I'm in awe at how strong you are and I send you lots of hugs  

take care ladies!
Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Congratulations to Triciah and DH. Great news my sweet absolutely delighted.

Billie--thanks for your lovely post. Whilst I hven't chatted much to you I remember all the pain. Thinking of you often

Ju I ahve my fingers crossed for you.

Love to everyone else
Megan


----------



## Candy

Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly Molly couldn't sleep as realised I had missed you off my list, you are one of the people I so want to be a mummy, after all you have been through and I hope & pray that this 2ww will bring good news


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Well we have friends over, who were very very drunk and loud last night, my DH didn't roll into bed till gone 4am... personally I sneaked u at midnight as me and bubba needed our bed.

The house is a right state, but I make too much noise clearing up, i am not a quiet person ! .... so thought i would write to you guys.

Seems many of yesterdays posts are making us all emotional, Billie how lovely to hear from you, thank you.  I am so pleased to hear that there is no medical reason why your little angels should have had chromosone problems and that they are not related, not that this will be of much comfort as its just so unfair, I often think of you and the pain you have been through and I admire your strength and determination, you will be a mum !

Billie, please don't ever feel you have to keep up, just knowing you are around is good enough for us as we are all in this together, love & hugs.

Good luck tomorrow Ju

Love to all my friends x


----------



## debbiea

Billie, so nice to hear from you again. It sounds like you have had a difficult few months but that you are finally getting some answers. It is definately your turn for some good luck  I will be thinking of you. Thank you for your kind words. It is still early days but I am trying to stay positive. 

Tricia - you go girl  Fantastic news on your bfp. We must be due around the same time. They have given me a date of 14 December 

Love to Candy, Purp, Molly, Aussiemeg, DebbieB, Murtle, Chantelle, Aless, Angus, Sicknote, Kim, NN, Abby, Emma, Fergie (boy, this list keeps getting longer) and anyone I have missed.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Love Debbie


----------



## Triciah

Thanks Girls for ALL your wishes. I showed DH and it brought a tear to his eye that you guys care so much. Not sure he gets the whole cyber thing   Glad I do though.

Billie....your mind must have been mashed (and probably still is) with all the tests to see why your little one's didn't stay put. Lots of prayers for a change in luck for you and your dh.

Just a quick one from me....Debbiea...I haven't been back to the hospital and won't do until I have my two week scan appt but I worked out on some link that our edd is also 14th December. Very early days I know but we've decided that we're just going to enjoy each day of this miracle and deal with whatever might or might not happen if and when it does. That's the plan. Lets see if it works  

Candy.....I didnt go to bed until 12.15 last night and didn't pick your text up til then. Then thought...you;ve probably gone to bed so better not txt you back. DH says it really is time for me to have a bath    (Girls....desperate for bath instead of shower and txt Candy to ask her if I could have one yet). So might have my 'cool' bath tonight. I LOVE lounging in the bath for hours. 

Will check it out when I speak to the hospital tomorrow too. Plus things like getting my hair coloured (do this religously ever 6-8 weeks) and really don't want green hair, plus what about bikini waxing? 

We're off for a drive to Brighton for the day so going to do a mass 'hi to all'  (before DH comes in and drags me away) and    to all you lovelies.  

A special good luck to all those d/r, stimming, and on 2 ww. Lots of    . 

And      to fergie and murtle.

Right......dh has said if I don't get off he'll go and do somethign else so better dash  

T
xxxx


----------



## Candy

Have a fab day Tricia, I love Brighton, next visit is my sisters hen do in June, not looking 4ward to that though !

Bikini waxing is fine as far as I know, I think lots of people do colour their hair, but I would be inclined to wait till after 12weeks personally, still haven't had mine re-highlighted, but keep meaning to, still always best to check with the clinic 1st.

I think the non bathing was more for infection after IVF than anything else, now its really a case of if the water is too hot its bad for the baby, that said I do have hot baths now, but don't stay in quite so long and make sure that parts of me are above water so my body temp doesn't rise too much.

Enjoy that bath when you get the chance.

Debbie A do u have a date for your scan yet ?


----------



## *looby*

Good Morning All,

Billie - I have missed you     Though i do understand the feelings of not posting much, and keeping on the fringes a bit, I did this after our IUI last year, only really posting when someone got a BFP etc, but always keeping an eye, I count the ladies on here as my friends and when i didnt read what was going on - I missed them   but didnt really participate much. No one minded - they just understood.
I will never forget the way you dealt with your news in december and cant really put into words how much it meant to me. THANKYOU 

Right - I think enough of my hormones for this morning  

Hope you all have a Wonderful Sunday

                  

Love Looby xxxx


----------



## Candy

Nearly 12weeks for you Debs, guess its dragged for you, but has flown by for us watching.

I am so very bored, my guests are still asleep not even heard a peep, I have now tidied away all the mess and started preparing breakfast loudly and nothing.... until they wake, I won't know if they are staying for Sunday lunch to and I woud like to go see my friends new baby today, also the allotment still needs some work and its a lovely day ...... I might go and accidently drop some pans !!

Normally i would be grateful that my guests are still in bed, but when we stay at theres they always get up about 9, so you feel you have to also ... and this morning I wide awake and raring togo (don't happen often lol)

I hear something


----------



## encore

Tricia, i have whats called 'color shine' in my hair anyway - its not permanent and lasts about 6 weeks. And no way am i giving that up. I just go slightly darker than my natural color but not sure what the options are if you get highlights....

As for waxing - i'm a brazillian lover from way back and a true convert. Last time i went my girl said the client before me was a week away from delivery. So you can bet i'm going into that delivery room 'well groomed' so to speak. 

Candy - turn the music on!


----------



## Candy

lol megan on both accounts  

DH is up now and they are moving around, one is in the bathroom, so not long now  

Cx


----------



## alessandra

Candy, could you add me on your list?  
Thanks
aless


----------



## Jellyhead

wow wow wow BIG CONGRATS TRICIA wow wow wow
just a quickie so you don't forget me... 
NN  service from Home care was fantastic they even rang to make sure i had put drugs in fridge...but hey lets hope we don't need there services again   eh!!!!
DebbieA big congrats on your  
sicknote thanks 4 the good luck vibes.....
bobble good luck with DR 
Aussie glad scan went well...bet it was amazing experience to see the little ones on the screen...makes it all so real!
Molly w hi ya
Murtle thanks for your post.i am so pleased to finally get going with treatment..scared but happy  good luck with diet..keep of the choc...the eggs must have gone by now
candy your lists are fab do not know how u find the time...this has  taken me ages...i get so confussed... 
chantelle great news about embies...thrilled for you are you going to deep freeze any how does that all work...all new to me 
KimE hows the follies growing? Yes very pleased we get another chance if this does not work...still i must be positive that it will
big hellos to Abby Alessandra the mad women  loobylou mollyw mizzgizz megan35 Fergie Billie keemjay and good old sicknote
 oh my god....sorry i had to do a mass hello.......was getting finger cramp!!! anyway you loverly ladies have a relaxing sunday and will let you know how my jabbing goes tues....
sending out loads a luuuuuuv
Jellyhead (jayne)  x x x


----------



## Chantelle

hi ladies,

well i've had to take to my bed today, was ok after ec on friday, but it all kicked in last night.  hunched up in pain (and i have a high pain threshold), dragging pains when i pee and lots of wind (cyclogest).  i do have to say that it is v painful. at first I panicked because I thought it could be OHSS (which I'm high risk of), but I don't feel sick, am still weeing and managing to drink lots of water.  Trawled through the site and found a section on which 4 other ladies had had the same and it was because of swollen ovaries due to producing a high amount of follicles and eggs.  All that was suggested was bed rest, so I'm tucked up.  All I'm bothered about is being ok for et tomorrow morning and getting two of my bubbas back.  I've been taking arnica and had to resort to paracetamol this morning.

has anyone else had this after ec?

lol
c
x


----------



## murtle

Hey Aless, I'm not on Candy's list either   Shall we start our own?  

Chantelle – Don’t panic. I had exactly the same thing after ec. It lasted a couple of days. I was worried I had picked up a wee infection as it was so uncomfortable when I went to the loo. The wind is most definitely down the cyclogest, I’m sorry to say, and will get a lot worse as the 2ww goes on.   Good luck for ET tomorrow.    

Jelly – Good luck with the jabs next week.  

Megan – re the Brazilian. My sister did the same thing. She said she would be mortified if the Dr saw her untidy down there.  

Candy – I hope your guests left you to enjoy the rest of the day. It’s been absolutely gorgeous and I have managed to do loads in the garden today.  

NN – I bet you’ve been busy packing all weekend. Enjoy your hols and recharge your battery ready for rollercoaster ahead of you.  

DebbieB    Its hard when all your friends are having babies and you so desperately want one. Your turn will come. 

AussiMeg – I hope you are still resting and letting your mum look after you.  

DebbieA  and Tricia – Have you 2 come down off the ceiling yet? Wishing you both all the very best.  

Sicknote – Welcome back sweetheart. Sounds like you’ve a really tough time coming up.   I’m so glad you are going away as it sounds like you really need a break and some well deserved pampering. Families really suck when it comes to fertility issues. Mine were not so supportive and often inconsiderate to my feelings when we did iui so I haven’t told them about the ivf cycle we just did. Wise decision, as I don’t have to deal with their daft comments, as I am ultra sensitive at the moment. Anyway, I really do hope Gonzo and Gizmo are snuggling down nicely and stay put for you.     Fab news about DH.  

Billie – so lovely to hear from you again. Sometimes it does you good to step back for a while and focus on something else. I felt I needed to after our failed iuis and took a few months away from ff. I would check up on everyone from time to time. Come back whenever you feel ready, we all be here for you.  

Abby – How are you doing on the dreaded 2ww? I hope you are still resting and enjoying some sunshine today.   

Aless-  My little chicken.   Thanks for your kind words on Thursday. I took dexamethasone and like Megan I was constantly starving. I would often have a midnight feast as I was having problems sleeping and would be so hungry in the night. Hope you and DH enjoyed the  

Molly – Are you into the 2nd week yet. I hope its going quick enough for you.    

Mizz- How are you doing sweetie?   I’m all over the place at the moment. I burst into tears at the smallest of things. I think I’m doing ok and then all of a sudden feel really depressed. I’m finding ivf failure so much harder than iui. You don’t really appreciate how hard it is until you are there yourself. My thoughts are with you. I hope you have a fab time in Florida. Enjoy the lovely sunshine and come back all lovely and tanned and make me very jealous.  

Fergie   I hope you are doing ok.

Bobble – Well done on getting the funding sorted out. Best of luck with the Tx. 

Purpleal – I hope the scan goes well on Tuesday  

Karen – so sorry to hear about your granddad. Such a sad time for you. I hope all goes well for you on Tuesday.  

Looby – I hope you are feeling a lot better.  

Well hopefully that’s me all caught up.   to anyone I’ve missed. It’s my last night of indulgence before the diet starts tomorrow so I’m going to make the most of it. 

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


.


----------



## Candy

lol, murtle you are honey, I put you in the cuddles section at the bottom, page 7 .... as for Ales, not sure how I lost you, apologises for that    great to hear from you, hoping each day things seem a little brighter.

I was left at 1 and spent the rest of the afternoon in the allotment, its really coming together now am most chuffed .... haven't been to see my friend and her new daughter yet, going to pop overtomorrow as I am not at work Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me 2 Chantelle, I could hardly walk and going to toilet was so painful, I never could understand how after EC, I was fainting and uncomfty, yet Tricia was able to have tea and cakes at the hospital canteen  

Will have to give us a new home soon, so will add you then Aless xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

Lets hope the run of good news continues

Ju & Abby   

Updated List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - Positive with FET - April 04 - Stay put vibes  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Sicknote - Fet 2ww 
AbbyCarter 2ww 
Chantelle - 2ww 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

Alessandra - Starting IVF May 05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
jellyhead - Starts DR 12th April
Bobble - D/R around 13th April
Starr - d/reg 19th April ish
Night Nurse - d/r on April 23rd
KarenC - Pos screening appointment April
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Fergie -  

Hoping that IVF is the start of all our dreams coming true C x


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27082.0.html


----------



## Juli

YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

JUST THOUGHT ID DO A QUICK POST TO SAY THAT AF HAS NOT REARED HER UGLY HEAD YET AND THERES ONLY 2 HOURS LEFT OF TODAY!!!  

Said to dh earlier how funny.. i could have a baby in my tummy, he said 'there may be two babies in your tummy'.....Now i'm a bit scared and a bit excited toooo!!!!  
Can't do bloods til Wednesday when i will be chewing my new nails off waiting for the result. Keep thinking, surely it cant be, we've already had one piece of good news this month!!!
Ju x


----------



## Juli

Right 10 minutes to go and official knicker checking will begin..
ju x


----------



## EMMA O

Hello everyone 

A massive CONGRATS to DebbieA and Triciah, wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx
Sicknote, Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

I have my first scan on wednesday and hopefully i should be having FET next week sometime.  Feeling abit nervous and very excited.

Sending you all loads of  

Take care
Em xx


----------



## KimE

Hello  

Congratulations to Triciah and DebbieA     

Sicknote, Good Luck   

Chantelle i hope you feel better soon...good luck for your ET and 2WW  

I had my d/r scan on saturday but they found a small cyst caused by the d/r drugs, which caused my delayed af...have to carry on d/r and i have another scan on thursday. Hopefully i'll be able to start stimms then  

Hi to everyone else, have to dash...work beckons  

Kim x


----------



## murtle

The last few days of the 2ww are definitely the hardest, Sicknote.      

Welcome back Emma. Good luck for Wednesday's scan.  

Kim - I really hope you get to start stimming soon. You must be fed up with it all by now.    


luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR   

Hope you have a smashing day, wherever you are. Probably on some exotic beach sipping cocktails 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Now I'm Jealous  Beach, Sun, Warm   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR 

What would we do without you Murtle 

Hope you all Have a good Day,
Looby xxx


----------



## alessandra

Dear Murtle, I would adore to be with you wherever, either in a list or in a beach. Fortunately, Candy has already put me in a category  I panicked when I see that I am absent. THANKS CANDY!!!! I was really anxious to be in your gang, even when I gave up during those months...

Chantelle: Good luck for ET and the waiting game!

Jelly – Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! 

Megan – you are my angel!!!!!!!!!

NN – Are you enjoying your holidays??

DebbieB : be patient, our babies will come!

AussiMeg: how are you

DebbieA  and Tricia: HOW ARE YOU DOING? You must be over the moon...

Sicknote: I understand you... I haven't told my family either... Good vibes for today... I will be looking for your post.

Billie: Wellcome back! I have also stepped back since December and now, I am addicted to this place again. 

Abby: How are you in the 2ww?

And Molly? 

Mizz?? 

Fergie?

And Debbieb?

Purpleal, I will be thinking of your scan on Tuesday... I have an app with cute Daniel!

Looby, are you feeling better? 

KimE, I hope you start stimming soon.

I don't have nothing new to report. I guess that I am sort of in the 2ww, even when frankly I don't think I will be so lucky as to have fallen pg. Fortunately, I am on my way to start IVF next month even when scared because as Murtle said, IVF failure should be a very tough experience. Anyway, tomorrow I am in for a progesterone test and I am happy to know that so many ladies had mexa etc (I cant remember the name of the thing)

Love to all the lovely ladies that I've missed here.

Pd: HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kone

Hi ladies hope it is ok for me to join this thread.I had i.u.i.on 22nd march and b.f.n..last tuesday.Our next step is i.v.f..i was all set to wait a few months and in fact d.h  and i hadn't even discussed treatment failure i couldn't bring myself to talk about it.Anyway yesterday doctor from clinic left a message on my answer phone and said she was very sorry to hear my result and could we come and see her in next few weeks .I was gobsmacked the doctor herself ringing me and on a  sunday!!!! before i could ring clinic they rang me and said doctor had asked them to ring and make appointment so we are going in thursday and will start  tx next cycle.I am pleased in a way to start straight away.
good luck to all
katex


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya Kate and welcome. You're not so old honey, I'm 43! 

Aless - thanks for your great posts!  I am trying to be patient... 

Sicknote - Ju, fingers and toes crossed for you!!  ß

Happy Birthday Starr!  

And to all the other lovely ladies - Murtle, Looby Lou, Candy, Purpleal, DebbieA, Tricia, Megan, AusieMeg, Jelly, Abby, NN, Fergie, Mizz, Molly, Chantelle, Kim and anyone else I have forgotten!!    

Debbie x


----------



## Chantelle

Hiya Ladies,

Welcome to Kate

Aless - good luck for your test tomorrow.

Sicknote - good luck xx

Murtle - how are you doing?

KimE - good luck for Thursday - hope you can start stimming then.

Thanks for keeping the list updated Candy - how you can remember everything is amazing.

Well et today.  They put back 2 bubbas - 8 cell embryos, apparently very good with no fragmentation.  The rest were slightly fragmented, and whilst they would have been OK to be 'put back in' they weren't good enough for freezing.  So that made the decision for us as we were in two minds about freezing.  The et was a bit awkward as I had a 'disappearing cervix'.  Turns out my ovaries are still extremely swollen due to the large number of follies and were pushing the cervix away, so there was a lot of shoving and pushing which hasn't helped with the pain element, but I've got my bubbas on board.  Got to go back on Wednesday for a check up as I'm high risk of OHSS.

So am now officially in the 2ww and already I don't know what to do with myself.  Currently resting, but already bored.  Bought a book this morning so tomorrow will be a reading day.

Love to you all and wishing your all    

c
x


----------



## Candy

Chantelle I can't  , which is why I handed over the main IUI thread, even this one is getting really busy now.
Glad you have two beautiful embies safely back on board, hope you don't get OHSS, keep drinking water and keep your self propped up in bed slightly (Thats what I was told to do, to help stop the empty follies filling up with fluid)  fingers crossed for this 2ww    

Tricia hope you are keeping well any dates for your 1st scan yet ?

Sicknote ... where are u, really hoping no news is good news

Happy birthday Starr xxxx

Welcome Kone, of course you can join, sounds like you have a great clinic there.

Aless, I will put that you are starting IVF in May, by your name is that ok as I don't know if u know timescales yet ?

Kim, hope that your af comes for one last time before your BFP

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## Juli

Dh has been banning me from doing anything, so am only getting chance to post as i'm splitting mytime between this and corrie!!!
AF has still not appeared but have had tummy cramps all evening and 'creaking' like i had when we had the bfp and m/c last time,am looking on the bright side but we know that we've been lucky with this months results so if we arent one of the lucky ones then at least we have something else to focus on.
Am now being told to shift as first part of corrie is over and dh's lappie is broken so hes sharing mine.
Sorry no personals
TTFN
ju x


----------



## *looby*

JU,

Keeping evrything crossed for you   

Lucky you off to mexico    Bet you cant wait  
We booked to go to Moon Palace last year on our belated Honeymoon, unfortunately i was taken poorly when we stopped over in Miami and had to be flown home a few days later - Never got to see those lovely beaches     Have a Fabulous time 

Looby xxx


----------



## murtle

Fantastic embies, Chantelle. Hope they are snuggling in nicely. Take it nice and easy for the next 2 weeks and drink plenty of water.   

Looking good Sicknote      

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Juli

Looby wil post you lots of pics..cant wait to go snorkelling with all of those fish in the clear tropical waters, me with my coctail in one hand (non alcoholic of course) and my underwater camera in the other!!

Thanks Murtle
Chantelle..hope yours are snuggled up today.
Dh is convinced these two are girls, as we've reached af day with no sign..he freely admits that girls are cleverer than boys..My only comment was what with names like Gizmo and Gonzo?They'd better not have big noses and be covered with hair!!!My friend bought me a gonzo mupet toy last week that sticksw to the window of the car and she didnt know about the tx (maybe its a good sign!!)


----------



## Triciah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR*

Well sicknote, I'm dead jealous of your fab holiday...as is everyone else. Lucky girl. Lets hope that you get the other bit of lucky news your waiting for. Only two more get ups til bloods date...and really only one by the time you read this  BTW glad to hear your dh understands the female race is superior  Mine still argues the point occasionally.

Murtle....you planning any hols in between now and next tx?

Looby....what a nightmare honeymoon you poor thing. How are you feeling these days?

Chantelle...ET sounded like it went really well.   for your two little ones. Have you named them? I never did. Don't know why really.

Kone....sounds like you've skipped the v stressful part of trying to move on to IVF asap. Sometimes the waiting is worse than the bloody tx. Altho it is scarey once you get going, isn't it. Your clinic sound lovely by the way.

Aless....you are so good at keeping everyone in good spirits   You never know re the natural pg. What a dream that would be.

Purpleal.....thinking of you at your scan. Good luck hon.

KimE......you don't sound too fed up ...but my God...I would be. Fingers crossed for Thursdays scan.

Emma O....Bet you can't wait for your scan now. The build up to ET/FET is exciting but nerve wracking as you just think you'll never get there...

Candy.....spoke the the JR today and my scan date is Tuesday 26th at 8am. I was due to go in on Friday 22nd but I'd already planned a special girls day out in London on the Friday and I didn't want to let my friends down. Everythings already booked (blowdrying lesson with Charles Worthington in Covent Garden....MAC make over and lunch plus several coffees (decaf of course_ along the way) and there are four of us going. Plus....waiting a few more days should mean that the hb is def there (fingers crossed that there is one...or two ) Plus...Nicky said yes to baths but just warm, so that was lovely. And yes to waxing if I was brave enough. So off I'll go next week. Not for a brazilian or anything...just a short back and sides  But it is bloody painful. Why I do it I don't know!!!

Off to bed now. Nite nite everyone....especially all the lovely ladies I haven't mentioned personally.

T
XXXXX


----------



## Candy

Sicknote am I missing something ? does that mean you tested positive ?   hope so and if not good luck for today/tomorrow, Tricia truly jealous of yourgirlie day, I haven'ta  clue how to blowdry hair so will need lessons when u get back  I think its good to leave it a little bit longer as like you say more chance of seeing 1 or 2 heartbeats


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Can anyone help me out here. Presume once you get the all clear at your post screening appointment you commence ivf tx on the arrival of your next af?

Is this correct?

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Juli

Karen i think it depends on your individual clinic, although my clinic just went straight in after af arrived..Speaking of which she has not yet arrived... have had strong cramps again this morning, but am hoping she has taken her vaction and forgotten to buy a return ticket! Will know once and for all tomorrow..which will be a relief! We did a sneaky hpt at on mornday and the line was feint but we did another today and it was feinter...Which could mean a) that the injection is still in my system and is working it's way out.
b) that we have a positive but it's turning to a negative like last time -this is my biggest worry.
c) that it has worked but needs longer to get stronger...
Hpt sticks never work for me anyway..something to do with pcos hormones which is why the clinic has said i need to do a blood test.
Am trying not to read too much into the sticks as my insides are creaking like they usually do.
Well heres hoping anyway..
Ju x


----------



## MollyW

Good luck Ju.

Really hoping Gizmo & Gonzo get to stick this time!

          

BTW. Have replied to you on Comp Therapies thread re. acupuncture & pulses....

Take care sweetie - not long now!

Love Molly


----------



## Karen-C

Ju

Keeping fingers crossed for you!!!

Am off shortly to hossie so suppose will know soon enough what happens next!

Take care everyone and Ju, hope to hear the fab news from you soon!

Love

Karen xxxx


----------



## Candy

Good luck Karne, we couldn't start straight away as we had to phone on day 1 and get our booking in dates etc for d/r .... I was alrady on about day 3 if I remember, so I had to wait till day 21 of my following cycle, which was a pain, but worked out well in the end.

Ju, will keep everything crossed for the bloods, these pee tests can be very misleading, but I do hope its good news.

Candy x


----------



## alessandra

Hy Girls, 

Sicknote, I am keeping all crossed for you!  

Triciah, you must be really enjoying yourself! Please, have fun with your girlfriends and learn how to do a good brushing   These types of things are the ones I missed much from my country..  

Murtle, how are you? 

Chantelle, good luck with the two little ones  

Kate, hya! In ARGC they do a monitoring cycle before starting anything. So I had to go there in day one and then had a mid-cycle scan. Later they told me to detect the lh surge and to try naturally because I have produced two follicles. Then, in day 18 I had to go for a progesterone test. Today, they called and told me to do another progesterone test on Thursday and to start cyclogest from there. At the beginning, they told me that I will be starting d/r on day 21 aprox, but they didn't day anything about that yet. I asked the nurse and she told me that I am not "ready" yet for starting d/r whatever that means. So, as you can see, there are a lot of test and scans before you really are ready to start, at least in ARGC.  

Purpleal, how are you? I'have been with the lovely accupunter today. He is so reassuring...He told me that everything is fine with me 

But I really don't think so, since ARGC knows better and they keep doing those hideous progesterone tests, which probably means that sthg is wrong with me in the progesterone department   Has somebody used cyclogest before starting d/r Is really strange 

Anyway, I am fretting a little, but not so much, since the lovely accupunture compensate the psycological damage ARGD does. Today, he put a needle in the middle of my forefront (for the mind, he said)   

Candy, thanks for asking. As you can see, I have not the slightest idea  . Probably the best would be to leave me there, as an IVF recruit, until further news 

Debbieb, I am ALSO trying to be patient. 

Love to my dear Molly, Mizz and Megan35 and to all the lovely ivfers out there.

aless


----------



## MollyW

Hi Aless!!! 

I know nothing about IVF, but I'm wondering if they are giving you the progesterone in case you have a natural pg this month  ?

I hope so - perhaps it is nothing to do with the IVF cycle....just a thought....but I'm sure some of the experts will know better... (Candy -  ?)

Good luck and      

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy

LOL Molly, I haven't got a clue, but thats sounds good !!


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Molly and Candy! As my friend Carolina says "at least you are monitored", that is the important thing...  

Love to both of you


----------



## Juli

Aless i have heard of clinics using cyclogest to encourage ovulation to get rid of any eggs?? Maybe they use it for other things too.

Hope everyone is well...no personals today unfortu nately dh has made me cross by going to golf instead of coming home to pamper me, so i have a bigbar of choccie and am thinking of ordering a pizza and a video..Well if my test is negative tomorrow i know i'll spend the rest of the week at the gym to take my mind off of it (and to burn off all of my excess that i've added in the 2ww.


----------



## murtle

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Sicknote


----------



## Triciah

Sicknote.....      . I'm getting very excited for you    What chocolate have you got then?? Might aswell go the full hog with the vid and pizza. And everthing crossed that this will just be the start of eating everything that you want (within reason)    Do you have to phone the hospital back later in the afternoon for the results? God, my nerves would be done in. They do that on the baby programmes on Discovery Health but at Oxford they only do pg tests so you find out straight away....but you have to wait at least two days later which is a HUGE bummer. In fact.....if tomorrow is the earliest for bloods then you're prob way too early for peesticks.

Aless....no idea about the cyclogest. I know a friend of mine had very sporadic af and reached a point where she was bleeding for weeks and weeks. So they gave her progesterone to stop it and to try and regulate it. You've got us baffled now. Let us know when you find out. Plus will post any hints or tips I learn re blowdrying like a hairdresser...without the extra arms   BTW....who is this gorgeous acupuncturist and where does he practice? 

Karen...how did you get on at the hospital. Like Candy......I had to call in to report day 1 of af but didn't start d/r til day 21. 

Big    and  to everyone who needs/wants one. And a little   to those that don't  

T
xx


----------



## BOBBLE

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU SICKNOTE    

I have started to D/R today ......Yeah

I had a mad rush to the clinic at 3-30pm and then had to wait for my prescription for 1/2 an hour, then nurse showed me the injection process, then had to go to my GPs has he had not returned my welfare to the child form (he has had since Nov ), then I had a dental appointment at 4.30pm, then had an estate agent coming to my house at 5-30pm to value my house,I mangaged to meet every appointment OMG...

Anyway I have to go back to clinic on 28th April for a scan and bloods...

Take care for now..

Bobble xxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Just a quickie girls,

Good luck for tomorrow sicknote  

Bobble how come so long between now and yr first scan?

Triciah - Good luck with your scan on the 26th.

Right I shall see you all in 2 weeks, be good all of you.

Love Nn xx

Ps I was suitably waxed yesterday (no brazilian but not far off  ) Didn't realise how painful it would be I bled quite a bit!


----------



## night nurse

PPs My ticker is wrong its actually 14 hours to go until takeoff    Not as I am counting of course!


----------



## BOBBLE

Night Nurse...Just over two weeks D/R as the consultant only does clinic at my hospital on Thursdays (NHS) he works at private hospitals also so his time is elsewhere.

Enjoy your holiday I am so jealous and when you come back we will both be D/R....

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well!

I will be back tomorrow to post my news and some personals.

Just wanted to wish Night Nurse a safe journey! Have a fantastic holiday!!    

Love Adrienne / Purpleal


----------



## Purpleal

Also a quick message for Sicknote - Good Luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## night nurse

Purpleal just sent you a pm


----------



## kone

Hello ladies thank you all for the welcome.i didnt realise that there would be all those tests before we start but this time last week i couldn't even bear to think about any more treatment so at least we are going in the right direction .it amazes me how we pick ourselves up after a failure and carry on trying but i guess that is the desire to succeed and have a baby.good luck to sicknote for tomorrow.i will post again on thursday when we have seen the doctor.
katex


----------



## debbiea

Sicknote, sending you lots of      for today. I so hope you get a bfp. I can sympathise with you on the golf thing. Dh plays at least twice a week!

Welcome Kone.

Purpleal, hope your scan went well yesterday.

NN, you will probably be in Maragrita by now but have a wonderful time. Very jelous 

Bobble, good luck with your injections.

Tricia, how are you getting on. I am getting a little frustrated waiting for my first scan which is on the 26th. It seems ages away and I so want to know that everything is alright.

I had a nice surprise yesterday. After the disappointment of my mc in Feb my sister arranged for my Mum to come over from NZ. She arrived last night and I had no idea she was coming. SO very exciting to see her and to have her here for a little while.

Anyway, should go and do some work.

Hi Candy, Aless, Murtle, Molly, Karen, Billie, Kim.......and everyone.

Have a good day.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Good luck sicknote   

Have a fab holiday NN xxxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Well all went well yesterday, it was basically just a chat to go over everything and sign all the legal form stuff about frozen embryos in the event of Scott's or my death!  CHeery stuff!

So all I have to do now is call them when af arrives.  On day 19 just now (not that I am counting) so hopefully she will arrive in the next week or so!  I then go for scan between days 2 and 5 and start d/r on day 21.  It all seems so long and drawn out compared to iui but I am anxious to get started!

The only downer is that at Glasgow ROyal they have an allocated set amount of treatments they do per month and if I phone up when af arrives there is a chance that the allocation will be filled and I will have to wait till next month, when of course I could be in the same situation!  Does anyone elses clinic operate like this, bearing in mind this is the NHS!!!!!  So fingers crossed ladies that I can get started asap .... will be on that phone as soon as af rears her head!  he he he

Hope you are all ok today ladies and hope there is some good news from Ju shortly.

Sorry no more personals from me but heads been all over the place lately. both my grandfather and Scott's grandmother passed away within five days of each other so it's been a pretty depressing time lately.

Anyway, love and hugs to you all!

Take care

Karen xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies! A brief me me me 

I spoke with the nurse today. She told me that as things were very good with me this cycle, Dr. is looking for a natural. She said that there is not any reason why I couldn't start sniffing at the same time. She said that she didn't know if he plans to do both things but that anyway, my progesterone levels are not high enough to start sniffing. They are 25.1 which is inconclusive, that's the reason of the cyclogest and the test tomorrow and she said sthg about making sure the luteal phase. I can't say that I am happy with the answer, since I definitely would prefer everything rigth and start d/r and do both things at the time, but at least I understand what's going on and I can assume that they will take the best decision for my specific case. I keep fingers crossed that the progesterone will be fine tomorrow. She promised to ask the dr anyway. I am concerned because my prog levels were the first sign of sthg wrong when I m/c last year 

Anyway, I will try to be positive. I remember reading sthg about sbdy cancelling ivf because low prog levels. Do sbdy knows? 

Love girls, I will post some pms later.

Aless


----------



## Actiongirl

Aless, I can't help you with the progesterone query, I would have thought the pessaries would balance things out, no? How much are you taking?

What I wanted to say was best of luck for a natural pg this time. You have two good follies, lots of help from fantastic Daniel and brilliant care and attention from argc. 

Good luck!

A


----------



## Juli

Our clinic have just called and said that we have a negative .  
They have said that they could put me on HRT for the next cycle, but that wont be until after our hols, so we've got a few weeks to sit about on our hands and get worked up..
Nevermind, i did tell steve that we had good news this month already with his checkups being moved to every 2 months after he had his 6 month all clear. I suppose we have to be greatful for that at least. Now all thats annoying me is that af hasn't turned up and i cant find the corkscrew for my bottle of comiseration wine.....
Ju x


----------



## Karen-C

Ju

So sorry to hear you got a BFN - was so sure you would have good news to tell us all!

Sending you and Steve a big hug!!!

Take care 

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Chantelle

Aww hun, so sorry for you and DH.  I really don't know what else to say, except I'm thinking about you.

Hope you've managed to find the corkscrew now.

lol c x


----------



## MollyW

Oh, so sorry Sicknote and DH...


Hope you are okay, hunny...

Molly


----------



## MollyW

Aless
Tell the lovely Daniel about your short luteal phase. I'm sure that it's something acupuncture can help with sweetie....
Molly


----------



## Purpleal

Ju,

I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. No words can make it better - thinking of you during this tough time.

Take Care,

  

Adrienne


----------



## KimE

Sicknote and Dh, i'm so sorry. 

I doubt anything we say makes it better. I hope the wine and the holiday help a little bit


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one as I need to go soon. It is our 3rd wedding anniversary today and I need to get home to plan something nice for DH.

We went for our scan yesterday at the Fetal Medicine Centre. I was soooo scared before I went in. Baby is perfect, at 3.2cm with a strong heartbeat. Little arms and legs - so everything is ok. I have uploaded the pics in the gallery.

Sorry about the 'me' post - I hope everyone is ok. Love   and   to all.

Purpleal


----------



## Abby Carter

Wow, Purpleal, fab news. You must be so relieved. What a great way to celebrate your anniversary!!

Enjoy,
Abby


----------



## alessandra

Sicknote, I am terribly sorry    I think you are right to try to focus on the positive about your dh. This is a matter of time, you know!!! 

Molly and Action Girl, thanks   I will have to wait until tomorrow... 

Purpleal, great news!!!!!!!!!!!  

Cheers to Mizz, Purpleal, the Debbies, Murtle, Megan, Candy, Jelly, Chantelle, Triciah and NN and all the ones I am missing  


love, a


----------



## Triciah

Quick post.

Ju....I'm so sorry for you and dh. God...this rollercoaster is so horrible and takes you to the lows of the lows. Lots of thoughts to you both as it's a sad time.   
T
xxx


----------



## fergie

Sicknote, very sorry to hear your news.  

Hope you & DH enjoy having some time together on holiday to help get over this. 

And I think that might be a magnolia tree. They are just glorious right now, aren't they.

Take care

Fergie


----------



## Candy

Sorry Sicknote, but you are right to focus on the positive things like your DH's illness, hoping its your turn soon xxx

I think Fergie is right its a magnolia, hope yours didn't get caught by the recent frost like mine, it destroyed every flower/bud, I knew it would and meant to cover it over, but completely forgot ! it was a gift for our weddinga nd so is still small enough.

Cx


----------



## starr

Hello Guys....

I know i've been missing for ages......

Sicknote so sorry for the bfn honey xxxx Have a fab holiday.

Well it's been quite a week.  Got back from a fabulous holiday  in St Lucia this morning. Had my birthday lounging  in the sun. But that's not the good news >.... 

Af was due on April 1st ish ready to start d/regging this month. Well waited and waited and nothing. Tried not to get excited and focus on the holiday.... I refused to test not wanting bad news to ruin the holiday.... Anyway got to the airport and dh made me buy a pg test... The next day still no af so i did it and it came up positive straight away...

We cannot believe it, just hoping all continues well

love Starr xxx


----------



## alessandra

OH STARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murtle

OMG   

Fantastic news!!!! That's what I call a birthday present. Well done Starr. 

CONGRATULATIONS   

What a relief Adrienne. I am so glad everything is ok.  Hope you and DH have a lovely romantic evening.

Sicknote - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you during this difficult time. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow Starr what exciting news. Congratulations

Debbiea I am also not sure if I sent you congrats so here is a second lot just in case 

Aless I will see what I can find out on the prog levels as that one has me stumped 

Adrienne hope you have a lovely eveing and it is great you can relax. Next scan at 12 weeks?

Love to everyone else
Megan


----------



## Abby Carter

Starr - WOW! WOW! WOW!

What a fantastic piece of news. You must be totally thrilled.

Abby
x


----------



## Billie

Wow Starr - what brilliant news.  Congratulations to you and DH on your  .

Sicknote - so sorry to hear that you and DH did not get the result that you so desparately hoped for.  Have a lovely holiday though and stay positive.  

Well done on the scan news Purpleal!

NN will be basking in the sun now - I'm not jealous honest!!

Much love
Billie xx


----------



## MollyW

OMG! STARR!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!!! 

                 

Well done hunny (and DH!)

Love Molly
x


----------



## debbiea

Wow, lots of news today.

Purpleal, hope you had a wonderful  . So pleased to hear your scan went well.

Sicknote, big   So sorry about your bfn. I hope you have an awesome time in Mexico.

Starr, what a wonderful surprise. Take good care of yourself and the little one.

Hope everyone else is well. Its depressing to think of NN on her hols in the sun....no work....

Love Debbie


----------



## *looby*

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS !!!

Starr - I am so Pleased for you 
                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Sicknote - Sorry to hear your news -   

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Starr & DH

CONGRATULATIONS!!                       

Well done! You must be so excited!

Purpleal


----------



## keemjay

i knew the secret but was a good girl and kept 

starr - i know i texted you already but couldnt do this on my phone:

                  

so pleased for you hun 

kj x


----------



## Candy

OMFG !!!!!!! Excuse my language, Starr I am so so so so so over the moon, you deserve this so much and I am truly shocked and over the moon .... arghhhhh now the tears are rolling, you must both be over the moon, it really has made my day.  Wishing that this little miracle stays put x

Now we just need good news from Molly tomorrow to make this week the best for good news so far !     

Love to all x


----------



## Candy

Lets hope the run of good news continues

Molly   

Updated List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - Positive - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - Positive with FET - April 04 - Stay put vibes  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 
Starr - Natural PG April 04 - Stay put vibes 

*IVF Students *    

AbbyCarter 2ww 
Chantelle - 2ww 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

Alessandra - Starting IVF May 05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
jellyhead - Starts DR 12th April
Bobble - D/R around 13th April
Night Nurse - d/r on April 23rd
KarenC - Pos screening appointment April
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Fergie -  
Sicknote -


----------



## MollyW

Aaah, thanks Candy. I'll try my hardest not to disappoint.... 

Bricking it at the moment....  

Love Molly
x

PS. Great news on the scan Adrienne - congrats again!


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly, hang in there...

                 

Thinking of you for tomorrow and hoping with all my heart it's a positive for you.

Abby
x


----------



## EMMA O

Hello everyone  

A massive congrats to Starr & DH   

Sicknote, so sorry you got a BFN  

Adrienne, good news about your scan x

Not much happening with me at the moment, i am having FET this cycle but it looks like its gonna be a long one so i'll keep you informed when things happen.  

Sending Molly & everyone loads of  

Em xx


----------



## starr

Thanks Guys.....


It's stilll such a surprise and shock....Really can't believe it..

It means a lot that you are all so pleased for us   

Molly good luck to you too honey.... We need to be fat at the party in sept!!

Love Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## Juli

Great news starr.
GOOD LUCK MOLLY....


----------



## alessandra

MOLLY


----------



## DebbieB

Sicknote - gutted for you honey. Stay positive if you can and know that we are all thinking of you.  

Starr - what fantastic news!! You must be over the moon! congratulations.    

love to all the other ladies.  I'm starting to sniff next Tuesday, so getting excited now.  Thyroid is playing up though and need to up my meds as it's really important for fertility!  

Debbie


----------



## KimE

Starr, congratulations, you must be thrilled     

Molly,   

Adrienne, great news   

Well, i had my 2nd scan after 3 weeks of d/r and my cyst has gone, my lining is thin...i'm ready for stimms!! Next scan friday 22nd. I'm really pleased as last night i was convinced the cyst was still there and my tx would be cancelled   here goes!

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok. 
Kim x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies!  
Today I've been given the clear out to start d/r with spray, but my progesterone level is 26.6. Is it not to low? I have read that it should be a level of 30... Maybe the important thing is that it is in the rise??  I have alredy posted in ask a nurse, but I would love any comment. I am fretting over this instead of enjoying the fact that I am starting d/r  It is not good to know much!!

Sorry about the me me me

MOLLY, I keep thinking of you   

MEGAN, I would love to know if you have found sthg.  

Anyway, I am going to Paris tomorrow afternoon to spend the week end with all the drugs, the spray and dh.

love, girlies and sorry for the ranting...


----------



## encore

Aless my dear it is on the way up so i wouldnt worry.  What day of your cycle are you on?  Normally they look for 30 or above on day 21 (or 7 days after ovulation).  So really if you think about it, you may have even ovulated on day 15 - in which case your day "21" would be day "22" if you know what i mean..... 

Anyway as we know argc dont take any chances that would tempt failure, so chill  , keep sniffing, and keep on with the cyclogest......or as we call them in our house-hold  the "ar$e bullets"!!!  

M


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi Everyone.

Well done STARR and DH fantastic news gives us all hope...

Sicknote I am so sorry  

I am on day 3 of d/r and what a day...I am really fuming today.

When I went to the clinic on Tues my nurse said my GP had not sent back the WELFARE OF THE CHILD form, so she gave me another and of I went to the GP.....I rang the GP to chase the form today (not wanting it to go to the bottom of the pile) anyway there is a problem....My GP wont sign...Not because I have any previous history that I have any problems but because he is worried that if I do have a child I my in the future put the child at risk and he does not want to be responsible.....AHHHHHHHH....how dare he say this....The ironic thing is he referred me 5 bloody years ago for assisted conception....
I really do think that he is playing games as last week his surgery was in the local paper because he works from a porta cabin and has done for 10 years...NO FUNDING FOR NEW SURGERY....

He asked my nurse for information about WELFARE OF THE CHILD to be faxed to him and wanted to speak to my consultant personally...My consultant has said my GP is known as weird.....

I am really worried that this will endanger my treatment...
When I think about the fact that he probably has patients who are drug addicts who are pregnant etc ...Why do these problems happen to me...First my funding was on hold and I wrote a very emotional letter to my PCT and now this Bigoted GP...

I called the surgery to ask to speak to my GP and was refused. The receptionist said "he did not say he was not going to sign"...."he wants to speak to your consultant first"
My nurse said he did refuse....

What do I do now?
I have thought to change GP but by the time they received my notes it may be to late...


Any advise anyone?  Please help..
I am ringing for an appointmat tomorrow to speak to him face to face.

HELP BOBBLE XXXX


----------



## encore

Bobble what a d***head!  Can your consultant sign it?  He is a doctor surely?  OR, you could ask your consultant to call/fax your GP saying that there is no reason why he shouldnt sign, and advising that he may cause a delay in your tx for no good reason.  can't think of anything else to do.....what a ****.


----------



## BOBBLE

THANKS FOR REPLY MEGAN.

I CAN TELL YOUR ANGRY WITH ME.

I really thought that the GP had to sign...Can my cosultant sign? He knows me more than my GP...I dont go to my GP very often anyway.I really hope you can do this...Please someone say you can...

BLOODY GP'S..I am changing as soon as possibel and complaining to the PCT, I really don't need this stress.

BOBBLE.XXXX


----------



## alessandra

Booble, I really can't believe your storY!!  I am with Megan, your consultant should be able to sign. In any case, what you could do is go to the gp tomorrow saying that you have consulted with a solicitor expert in litigation before the European Court of Human Rights in the Citizen Advice Bureaux of your jurisdiction and that he has advised that you have a case. And that you are really decided to put your case as a human rights violation one and that you would prefer not to do that but this is the most important thing in your life and that you won't stop until having his register removed if necessary. By the way, maybe you have a case. How come that you don't have any right here? If neither your gp nor your consultant sign, you are deprived of your right to received medical treatment just because of a burocratic loophole. If he delays an answer, please do consult the citizen advice bureaux. They are great. Hope it works and good luck tomorrow. 

Megan, my darling I don't know how to thank you again and again. Thanks thanks and thanks............    

I will start d/r with a smile tomorrow, PROMISE  

And Molly, please, post first thing in the morning  

Starr and Triciah, the newly mothereds, how are you both   

lOVE


----------



## BOBBLE

WOW Aless are you a lawyer? I am very impressed with your knowledge ....You are right I have a viable case here..I will print off your response and take it with me tomorrow..You watch I will get the results I need..Nobody's playing games with me...My GP doesn't know what a hormone fuelled woman can be like...

Watch this space.....

Bobble xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

can i join u

as opf today im now an ivf girlie and no longer an iui one-not gonna be cycling for a while as we are moving house(350mile away) and so are moving clinics so its will prob be 9-12months from now!

good luck ladies

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## alessandra

Exactly, that's the right attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go against him!!!! Yes I am lawyer, I can't hide that fact  But not in this country, where I am not expert in the law. But I know something about international law and familiar with the European Convention... I am SURE 100% that you have a case  . Please, post us tomorrow first thing after you have left your horrid gp.

Wellcome mez!

hugs!!

aless


----------



## kone

Hello Ladies ,We had our review appointment today to discuss i.u.i. failure our lovely lady doctor says she thinks my age is the problem which is fair enough but we have been ttc for nearly thirteen years so it cant have always been the problem!anyway we are going to have a go at i.v.f./i.c..s.i again (tried in 2000 bfn) she also suggested blastocysts which i know very little about anyone got any info on them?she also threw in the idea of using  donor eggs which has never beeen suggested before but i think i would be ok with dh needs time to think about.so had blood tests today for all the nasties and have to ring on day one of next cycle to arrange more blood tests to see if hormones right to start treatment.
sorry to sicknote for bfn congrats to starr
good luck for tomorrow molly
katex
p.s.our doctor has had fifteen failed i.v.f.treatments herself and finally adopted twins two years ago!!!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi Bobble

I am with Aless re your GP but if he turns into a nasty piece of work can you go to a private clinic. I wasn't registered in London and went to Medicentre where they signed my form with the comment re impediments "none known to me" and all was fine.

Kone blastocysts are when they grow the embies to day 5 instead of day 2 or 3. There is a higher chance of implantation but also a higher chance of having no embies. The decision for me always rested on how many eggs and how many fertilised as you need more to go to Blast

Hope this all helps and a hello my lovelies
Megan


----------



## debbiea

Molly. Sending you lots of       

Bobble, pants to your GP. You have every right to be mad 

Welcome Mez - good luck with your move.

Kone, pleased to hear your appointment went well. 

Love Debbie


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Happy Friday    

Kone - We went to Blastocyst on our IVF cycle in december, my consultant did warn us that we could end up with no Embies to transfer. At my clinic they wont consider going to Blast stage unless you have at least 6 grade 1 embies on day 3. We started with 20 eggs and were left with 6 grade 1's on day 3 but by day 5 only 2 were still going strong, therfore we had no frosties. Good Luck    

Bobble - Hope you get everything sorted this morning  

Aless - Hope your first sniff wasnt too bad  

Well as for me, still stuck indoors, as consultant wont let me go back to work now until the end of May      So So BORED 
At this rate i will only be going back for about 16 weeks before Mat Leave - Very Scarey    

Special Hugs to Molly   

Love to All,
Looby xxxx


----------



## *looby*

PS 

  

12 Weeks today     

xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Molly


Good Luck my dear!       

Love Adrienne/Purpleal


----------



## struthie

Well done Lobby - 12 weeks already,thats fantastic news!


----------



## Purpleal

Looby!

12 weeks - FANTASTIC! Well Done!!!   

Adrienne / Purpleal


----------



## Candy

Congrats Louby, thats great news, hope you can relax more and you feel better soon


----------



## alessandra

Looby, CONGRATULATIONS!!

Molly, thinking of you   

Kone, good luck with everything.   I am fed up with the age issue , 

Bobble, let us know how everything went with the monster 

AussieMeg, thanks again!!

Today was my first sniff. I hope that everything was right, I was scared to death of all the side effects and what if I am pg, etc. But after a good night sleep, I am in a less psycho attitude. And I am going to Paris in the afternoon  

Have a happy friday and lovely week end, ladies!!

aless


----------



## MollyW

Thanks for all the +ve vibes girlies...but it was a BF(F)N I'm afraid... 

Just wanted to say good luck to Bobble - can't believe that a*** can jeopardise your future happiness like that! GO GIRL & GIVE HIM HELL!!!  

Aless, glad the sniffing has started and you are feeling calmer, have a nice time in Paris.  

Looby - congrats on the milestone hunny - know what a relief that must be. Are you going to tell people yet?  

Love to everyone else...
Molly x


----------



## DebbieB

Sorry Molly - sending big hugs  

Congratulations Looby Lou!   

Go for it Bobble - we're with you!

Aless, I'm very impressed by your legal knowledge - hope the sniffing goes ok!  I'll start on Tuesday. 

Sending love to all the ladies on here! 

Debbie


----------



## Angus

Afternoon Ladies

Friday at last   

Right - mega catch up and I apologise now for anyone I miss  

Murtle, Sicknote & Molly    I'm so sorry girls. 

Debbiea & Tricah -   Wishing you both a very happy and healthy 9 months

Starr - What can I say? How amazing.  I'm sooo pleased for you hun.  You and dh must be over the moon - not to mention a bit shocked.

Aless -   Don't ever change will you? Have a fab time in Paris and I hope your sniffing goes smoothly while you are away.  Do you have internet access just incase?  

Kone -   When do you start? Sorry if you've already mentioned it, I only had time for a skim read  

Chantelle - Hows your 2ww going? Hope you get that BFP soon  

Karen - Not long till you start.  Unless you do a Starr and get a natural pg. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  Btw, well done with the weight loss - you've lost loads!

NN - I know you've gone now but enjoy your hols and have fun sniffing  

Purpleal - Fantastic news about the scan - fab piccies

Sicknote - I had my wedding dinner in the Top of the World resturant.  Is that pic the one they take at the table?  I look sh*te in mine - dh looks gorgeous tho.  Obviously in real life I'm the gorgeous one  

Molly - My friend has just got a boxer puppy 'Buster'.  We went to see him Sunday.  He was only 8 weeks old and the cutest thing I've ever seen.  I want one!!! He just staggers round the house and when he curls up on your lap and goes to sleep its heartbreaking.  I may have to steal him  

No news from me.  I've just been shopping and spent lots of money I don't have but at least I'm ready for summer now.  Just need some sun lol

I've got a surprise 40th b'day party tomorrow.  Its a barn dance.  I have my cowgirl outfit - yeehah I may post some piccies Sunday.  Depends what sort of state I end up in lol

Have a good one everyone!
L xxx


----------



## Angus

Forgot say  

  Excellent news Looby.  Told you so!  

L xxx

PS - Katrina says congratulations too.


----------



## *looby*

Forgotten    

I cant wait to see these Pictures !!! Is Dh dressing up as well ??

When you next chat to Katrina please say  

xxx


----------



## Angus

Not forgotten!!!  But my poor little brain can only cope with so much I'm afraid! We don't all have months and months off work  

He wants to be dressing up - they're his friends, I bet he won't do any of the barn dancing tho


----------



## *looby*

Okay Point Taken      Only teasing pickle  

Though believe it or not - I would really rather have something to do - the week goes soooo slowly.

Party sounds like fun - You dont really hear of barn dances much anymore.

xxx


----------



## Angus

Thats coz his friends are so old   I bet they spent all their teenage years at barn dances!


----------



## *looby*

I didnt meant that 

  

Almost Home time ?

xx


----------



## *looby*

ps  Hows Katrina Doing ??

xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi Everyone.

Update on the ******* GP.....

For anyone who did not read my post my GP refused to sign my WELFARE TO THE CHILD form and I am on day 4 of d/r....

Well I rang this morning and spoke to the receptionist about wheather GP had decided to sign.

She told me that he was waiting for a phone call from my cosultant at clinic...I told her he would not ring as he was a very busy man...
So she went to speak to my GP....She came back on the phone and said he would then call my consultants secretary...(what for I do not know)...so I said OK I will call back this afternoon and hopefully he would have made some kind of decision.  and i told  her I wanted to pick the form up so as it would not get lost in the post ...  She said to call back at 3pm.

So I call back and she said....He still hasn't had a call from the consultant...I said I told you he would not phone so I want an appointment for Monday morning...She said the earliest appointment will be Wednesday so I said what about emergency appointments and time in the day to allow for these appointments...She the ***** said  this is not an emergency...Well I flipped my lid....I said I never bother my GP when I am ill I am so considerate that he has more important issues etc and the only time I want to see him and you refuse me ..Oh and she said I could not pick up the form personally...*****...

So I threatened her with legal action and she gave me 10-20am slot for appointment...

This really has turned in to a principle issue with me and wheather he signs or not I want to see him to explain what a woman who is having IVF really has to go through just for the sake of the next woman who has to cross him.

I am defo complaining and changing GP pronto...

I have had to fight all the way for my IVF ..with it being cancelled in Nov and having to wrote an emotional letter to the PCT...

Maybe my D/R drugs have got me but I really do believe I have to speak up for our medical problem...Even if my consultant signs I want that GP to know what he has put me through...

I shall fill you all in on Monday..

And I have had to take a day off work for this.... 

My DH does not know as I am sure he will go storming in to the surgery..

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sorry for the me post.

Bobble xxx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Molly - so sorry to hear about the BFN.  I was hoping and praying that this would be the one.  I'm so sorry and am thinking about you and DH.

Looby - wow, 12 week milestone reached.  So very pleased for you.

Bobble - sounds like you're having an awful time.  Chin up lovey and hope all goes well on Monday.

Lots of Love to all,
Billie xxx


----------



## encore

Bobble - i wasnt angry with you!!  I was angry for you!!  xx

Now for the rant......WHAT A ****!!!!  I CANNOT BELIEVE HIM!  I was laying in bed last night thinking about my own form and how I got it signed.....When I was at Guys, my GP had referred me there and he signed my welfare form at the time.....Then I went private but by that time I had moved and therefore had had to change my GP and Guys still had my form and getting anything from them was like getting blood from a stone...Well I couldnt be bothered changing my GP just to get a form, so i just popped in to them and got the receptionist to photocopy some of my & dhs test results.  Then I approached the private clinic directly and got an appointment with them, and at that first appointment (or maybe it was a subsequent one not sure) my consultant who did my treatment signed the form for me after running through it and asking me the relevant questions - to which i answered yes or no.

Whenever I used to get stressed in the lead up to ivf my husband always urged me to calm down and there was nothing i could do and there was no use getting stressed blahblahblah.  Sometimes I honestly think that it really helps if you just let it all out - and is there a more a deserving target for your wrath than your Dr?  I think not!  So get in there girl, all guns blazing - as a minimum it will make you feel a bit better!  And as for that B I T C H that wont let you pick up the form....why the bl00dy hell not?  What is the possible reason for that?

And finally (sorry if i'm preaching here) maybe while you are there it would be a good idea to ask for copies of any test results that they might have if you have to resort to changing GP's?  And if the answer is that you have to put the request in writing - thats when you say "ok, can I have a pen and paper please?" and stand in front of her and write a request  That should really annoy the receptionist.

You go girl!!  We're all behind you.

One last thing.....it must be so frustrating for you and I seriously really feel for you.  Dont let it get you down.


----------



## BOBBLE

Thankyou Megan I was beginning to think I was going off my rocker...
Some times I thick am I going over the top? and then other times I think NO stand up for your rights....

I am going to be very professional and articulate.

Think I will ask for a sick note for my E/C time..that will **** em off.

Seriously thanks for your support on this cause I know my DH would say I am over reacting a little as my consultant would probably sign the bloody form, but these people need to learn they are not GOD, they can not dare play with my life....

BLOODY WELFARE OF THE CHILD...


----------



## Juli

Me post...have been having a DREADFUL week... It's the anniversary of dh's cancer, we've had to cancel our weekend trip to liverpool, my great aunt died and my sil's baby was due  all on the day we had our bfn, oh and dh may be out of a job within months as his company is folding...
On the plus side my b room is nearly finished and i go on holipops next week!! Roll on the weekend so that i can start next week afresh...OH and af has finally arrived...hooray......

Bobble i feel for you.. i went to my gp about the hiv test and he wouldnt do it until i'd called the clinic because he thought theyd not explained the implications of the test on future job/mortgage applications..I told him i give blood every 6 months so i know i dont have it, but he still wouldnt do it until id spoken to clinic, i told him that no matter what we were having the test, i already have a mortgage and if i applied for a job i'd tell them what the test was for, this would also show in my notes. Instead of explaining it to me himself he sent me off to ring the clinic......What a k**b.
TTFN
JU X


----------



## AussieMeg

Bobble also remember to comment on any photos he has of his family up in the surgery when explaining the effect this is having. And I agree completely with Megan if they say a request in writing or a call just sit there and say lets do it now. I would also ask for a copy of my entire medical record reminding them that they own the paper but you own the information and the GP welfare of the child form is simply to " to ask whether, from the patients’ medical records, the GP has any reason to believe that any child resulting from the treatment might be at risk."

Looby I am so pleased for you it seems your pg is going so much quicker than mine!

Sicknote glad your week if over

Purpleal not sure if I said well done re the scan. Are you having a 12 week one?

Love to everyone I am off to start my weekend

Megan


----------



## Candy

Hoping that 13 will be our lucky number.

Good luck to those in their 2ww's

Updated List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - BFP with Twins !! - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - Positive with FET - April 04 - Stay put vibes  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

AbbyCarter 2ww 
Chantelle - 2ww 
KimE - Downregging

*IVF Recruits*  

Alessandra - Starting IVF May 05
Fergie - Fergie - Stims 29/04, estimated EC 16/05. 
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
jellyhead - Starts DR 12th April
Bobble - D/R around 13th April
Night Nurse - d/r on April 23rd
KarenC - Pos screening appointment April
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
DebbieB - IVF May time 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Starr -    
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Sicknote -  

Candy x


----------



## Candy

New home this way -->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27412.0.html


----------



## night nurse

Greetings From Margarita  

I have to be quick girls as I have an hour booked and its just taken me 3/4 of an hour to read all your news!

Firstly I am so sorry to hear about your BFN´s Molly and sicknote   to you both.

Secondly Well done Starr unbelievable news but Great news all the same FANTASTIC. The list is getting longer and longer which is great.

Looby - You reached the milestone well done and good luck for your scan on the 26th!

Billie and Debbiea and Angus - Thankyou for thinking of me even when I am not around even if I am basking in the sun  

Well its 100 degrees here and the hotel is massive, well it is a resort in itself.  We have a jeep safari thing booked on tuesday to get out and about so should be good.  They also have their own internet cafe which is probably 15 steps from our room    Very cheap too so will be on again quite soon I would imagine.

Love and Luck to you all
NN xx


----------



## *looby*

NN 

Lovely to hear from you - But didnt you forget to take something  
ME !!!   

Happy Sunday Ladies - Ite beautiful and   here today and later 
we have a family get together, that means i get to spend time with my neice and nephew and leave the adults with their boring talk  

Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## aliso1

Night nurse

Good to hear from you.

Starr wonderful news congratulations

Alison


----------



## murtle

Afternoon all

Seems like you've all been busy   this week. New thread already. I'd better catch up with you all.

NN – I hope you are having a fab and relaxing time out there. Please give me lots of descriptions so I can imagine myself lying on the beach with you. How golden is the sand? How warm is the sea? Cocktails – I can almost taste them. Will you rub some suntan cream on back please? Oh I can dream!  

Abby and Chantelle – I hope the 2ww is flying by for you two. When do you test?    

Kim – Brilliant news. Here’s a quick follie dance hoping you produce lots of lovely fat follies.             

Aless – How’s the sniffing going, chicken? You’re starting to get a bit paranoid again with all the facts and figures. I can see we are going to have to keep an extra special eye on you.    Remember the orange spots?     Hope you have a great time in Paris. All these people going away whilst I have to stay in dreary wet Wales.  

Looby – I envy you the sunshine today. It’s absolutely peeing down and freezing here. Have a great time with your niece and nephew. Excellent news on reaching 12 weeks.   Well done. As for not working – enjoy the time off. Me thinks a bit of reading, relaxing and retail therapy are in order.  

Purple – Lovely scan piccies in the gallery. So pleased everything is ok.  

DebbieA – not too long now till you scan. Enjoy your time with your mum. What a wonderful surprise.  

DebbieB – Great news that you start down regging next week.  

Bobble – What a right palaver. Your GP sounds a bit off his rocker. I would make a formal complaint about him to your FHSA. He must think you would make suitable parents seeing as he referred you for ivf in the first place so I can’t see why he won’t sign he form. I really hope you get some answers from him tomorrow. Keep us posted.  

Welcome to Mez and Kate.  

Starr - I hope all is well with you. Praying hard for good news.  

Karen – Great news that you are starting soon. Sorry to hear about your losses.  

Angus – Can’t wait to see the pics from that party. Please post some in the gallery. Really need a good belly laugh.  

Sicknote    Sounds like you are having a really c##p time at the moment. I hope this week is better for you. Have a great holiday.  

Tip for anyone who gives blood – ask the blood service for a copy of you screening results. It doesn’t cost you anything and gives you hep B & C and HIV status amongst others. It does take about 3-4 weeks for them to organise it but save the hassle of asking your GP or paying the clinic.

No summer holidays for us again this year. Need all my pennies for our Tx. I am self employed and lose a lot of days work to go for scans and stuff. I’ve also decided not to work during the 2ww because my work can be quite stressful and sometimes I have to lift heavy stuff like oxygen cylinders so I think it best I stay at home and pamper myself. We will be having another go at ivf in July and if that fails our last go in November. If that fails we will be going to the Bahamas in Feb to drown our sorrows and give ourselves lots of luxurious pampering before we start the adoption process.

I’m not doing too badly at the moment. I went back to work and whilst I’ve had a few wobbles I’m pleased to be busy again which helps take my mind off things. I was working in a very deprived area on Thursday and felt myself getting very angry at the young girls who get pregnant in order to get a council house and benefits etc. I see the kids in the shop desperate for a bit of attention and I feel so angry at how unfair life is. We have so much to offer a child yet can’t get pregnant. I just hope our turn will come soon. I’m getting really impatient now. I WANT A BABY AND I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!  On Friday I was working with a girl who is 32 weeks pregnant. I love her to bits and am absolutely thrilled for her. She had been ttc for some time and suffered a miscarriage 2 years ago. It was baby talk all day long which I readily participated in and asked loads of questions. I can’t wait for it to be born but at the same time experienced a bit of the green eyed monster. Why isn’t it me? When will it be my turn?

I started my diet last Monday and had broken it by lunchtime. Went  on a bread and butter binger on Tuesday. Was given a packet of mineggs on Thursday so had to eat them immediately as they would have been confiscated if I took them home.  Ate half a packet of Maryland cookies (chop chip and hazelnut mmmmm) on Friday. Indulged in a rather large Baileys last night. Have been very good today so far. And I did go to an legs, bums and tums on Wednesday (mind you, I couldn’t walk, laugh, cough or sneeze on Thursday so don’t know if I will go again). I very much doubt I will be reporting a loss to belly buddies in the morning. Do you think my ticker has negative values?

 to Billie, Ticia, Candy, Aussiemeg, Fergie, Struthie, Mizz, Emma, Jelly, and anyone else I’ve forgotten. 

This has got to be the biggest post I’ve ever done. Nothing else to do on a cold, wet and miserable Sunday afternoon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

WOW oh WOW what a supa dupa post Murtle.....eh ladies I basically want to say everything from the above........saves me a lot of writing he he 

no really.. I am here I am back...missed or not over the last few days who knows..... had a prob with my lappy computors hate me..lost connection but i have done somekind of repair to it and it's up an running. 
As usuall i am in a hurry of to work again....never get five Min's to myself these days 
Quick update on moi......   am on day 25 of cycle, waiting for the ugly  to turn up...for once want to see her asap so i can start the next phase!!! I  feel like a second hand dart board!!! have got it down to a T now.. trick is i numb my leg with a ice cube and wham bam don't really feel anything!!!  Boobs have been killing me all week so she must be here soon!!! feel scared of the next bit thats when it can go pear shaped ! well thats me nothing else to report (very boring....  ) but a good boring if you know what i mean!! 
A few hellos.... NN - wish i was with you...i love the sun so much...makes me want my hols NOW... enjoy every day ..how long you out there for??
Big  for Molly & Sicknote
Bobble - my twinnie........ hey girls me and bob's are both blessed with the name Jayne and started D/R on the same day....special  
Big congrats to Starr....fantastico news!!!!!!!
Abby & chantelle....hope 2WW flys for you....worst part nearly over girls   
Hows the sniffing going Aless...have you got a scabby nose yet he  he 
BIG LOVE to........    LOOBY MAD LOU,ALISO,KIMMY,PURPLE,THE TWO DEBBIE'S,MEZ,KATE,BILLIE,MOTHER CANDY,OUR FRIEND FROM OZ MEG,FERGIE,STRUTHIE,MIZZ,EMMA,SICKNOTE,HOLLY AND THE FAB ANGUS....
oh my god my fingers kill..... well thats mad up for my days away 
hope i got everyone....
lots of wobbly love Jellyhead


----------



## alessandra

Hy ladies, you DO chat!!! 

Molly, I am SO sorry, hun  I was dreaming to log on and find your BFP.   But don't give up. Remeber that you told me you are out of the negative statistic for our age   You keep trying naturally as my dr instructed me this month... You never know  

Debbieb, we are buddy sniffers almost  

Murtle, YES!!!! Please, do keep an eye on me   The old paranoid monster has returned with a fury and I am feeling scared of almost everything: I am doing the right thing when sniffing?, have I a problem with progesterone?, do I have the right to use spray if I could be pregnant?, etc. I almost drove my dh husband mad last week and I almost had him persuaded to abandon IVF this cycle in light of the spray scare....  AussieMegan came to rescue just in time!!! THANKS AUSSIE MEGAN  

Murtle, I do understand you. Is easy to think it is unfair, but I am sure there are more complex and subtle factors going from a cosmical point of view. I know my english is a mess to explain these things, but I am sure that it will be right in the end, whatever right means  And the thing about patiente.... I think we will be patient mothers...   And diet!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T TALK TO ME ABOUT THAT.... I am looking like maradona!   And the only issue in which my dh is not very understanding is that one.... He doesn't understand the drive to binge to forget about progesterone and the panick attack of never being pg   On top of all that, I am not going to the gym those days, since I feel like I am in a sort of bizarre 2ww...   Plus the dexamethasone effect.... 

Angus, darling, nice to see you again  

Hy, Jelly, we are always like waiting for sthg, ah? Even AF  

Bobble, keep us posted. Remeber to be articulate and threatening.  

I am in my day 4 of sniffing so far. No side effects, since I think my paranoid self has nothing to with the spray. Of course I develop a lot of questions, like: why is it called sniffing if you only have to spray? If I sniff when I spray I will eat it. is  it right? Is it better to spray and sniff after?? Anyway, my instructions said spray, so I spray each nostril.... And the week end in lovely Paris was wonderful. I don't want to work now ....

Love to all the ladies there: Megan and AussieMegan (thanks again to both of you  ), Candy, sweet Mizz, Purpleal, Triciah, Debbiea, milestone looby, suntanned NN,  2wwers Abby and Chantelle, lucky starr, Kone, Karen and Kim and all the ones I am missing. 

See you later, a


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi All,
Just got back from the NASTY GP who is in fact completely of his rocker...
Basically he has said he does no agree with the forms as they are bureaucratic and he has had other patients who have had IVF and he did not sign there forms (he could not tell me any info about this as patients confidentiality).
He also has issues with my Nurse who he spoke to last week and wants to speak with my consultant about that. (He would not disclose any information about the conversation he had with my lovely supportive nurse), I told him I have a very good relationship with my nurse who is very professional and extremely hard working.

I just kept saying to me to relax and getting worked up would not help the situation.
I said I have had lots of red tape and found that to be the most stressful.

I said to him what is the problem with just looking in my medical past to see if I would in his opinion put a child at risk. He said "do you know how long it takes to go through a patients medical records", I said that is your Job, you get paid for that.

By about 10 minutes we were just going over the same issues and he began to look at me as if I was neurotic.

He said trust me you will have your IVF.

So I just asked him if he would give me a sick note for E/C, E/T and he said yes.

So we will see. I am totally not worrying any more. I have on record I have had an appointment to discuss the form so if my IVF gets cancelled then legal proceedings with happen.

Anyway came home from Nasty GP to find my For Sale sign up on my house...Yee Haaa.

New house, new baby, I have a good feeling...

Hope everyones OK happy Sniffing, injecting, 2ww etc.

Bobble xxxx


----------



## DebbieB

Hello ladies!

Bobble - sounds like your gp is a pest in the extreme, but at least it looks like you will get your ivf - and a new house too!  Good luck!! 

Murtle - you do make me laugh!I know what you mean about other people seeming to be able to have babies at the drop of a hat and not even be potentially good parents!  All my friends seem to be on baby number 2 and 3 of them are going through marriage problems!  My marriage is good, give me a baby! 

Aless - yes we are nearly sniffing buddies, aren't we?  I start tomorrow. I always worried about the sniffing/spraying thingy, but in the end as long as you're doing what they say, don't panic!!     I'm going to have to carry my sniffer around with me and somehow sneak into the loo at 12 whilst at school where I work!  Luckily the teacher I work with knows, so should be ok.  When I saw the list of side effects on the info sheet that came in the box, I nearly fainted!  please tell me I won't turn into a frothing at the mouth, hairy, witch!!!


lots of love to everyone else!!

Debbie


----------



## Candy

Will catch up on the news tonight, this is a me me me post lol

I am going to post this into all our IUI threads, but just wondered if anyone had any good ideas for songs to go on my 4D scan DVD, its about 15mins worth and I really would like songs with meaning, basically about how precious this little one is to us... I was thinking about "I don't wanna miss a thing" by areosmith as one, but maybe thats a tad heavy.  I will check what songs my sister had tonight on hers and if I can't get any together will let them choose, just thought would be nice to have a personal touch C x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Hope you are all doing ok.  Just sitting here with slight cramps and praying that the witch will arrive soon so as I can call the hossie and get my first ivf underway!!

Please do an af dance for me tonight and let me wake up with her having arrived in FULL FLOW during the night!!!!    

Can you tell me if any of your clinics operate in the same way as mine, i.e. they have a set allocation of ivf cycles per month and if you are not lucky enough to phone on time you will miss tx for that month and have to wait till the next month, when, in all reality, again you may miss your tx as the quota of ladies cycling may already be filled again!

GEtting a bit anxious now about phoning and not being able to have tx and having to wait even longer!!!

Love to all

Karen xxx


----------



## *looby*

Candy, 

Brain's gone blank at the moment   No Change there then    
Will have a think and post again later 

xxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girlies

Bobble - your GP really is an a**e! Let's hope he's right and it doesn't jeopardise your tx.    for the new home & new baby!

Karen & Jellyhead - here's a                 dance for you.

Aless - good luck with the drugs sniffing! Make's me think of a story when my brother told my mum that my sis was a coke-head! (It was nothing heavy - she was on tour with the Spice Girls at the time & all the crew did a few lines now & again) Well my mum is Catholic and was very frightened so she tackled her and said "Have you _ ever _ * smoked * coke? So my sis said, "No Mum, I've _ never _ * smoked * coke! So you see, she managed to put my poor old Mum's mind at rest without lying! 

Good luck Debbie B... 

 to Murtle. Sounds like you have a good plan....

Looby! Stop trying to get into other peoples suitcases - you must be far too big for that by now! 

NN - enjoy your hols! Sounds fantastic... 

Candy - how difficult trying to find something meaningful, not too heavy and that won't date!
For what it's worth, here are my suggestions....(all pretty old though !) 
1. (my fave) Louis Armstrong - We have all the time in the world.
2. Extreme - More than Words.
3. Beverley Knight - First Time
4. Guns & Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine.
5. Van Morrison - Have I told you lately that I love you
Let me know if you want any emailed.  When is your scan?

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Ohh I love that Extreme song - its my Fave  

Was trying to think of any baby related songs but just cant think  

Molly - As i lost a Stone, and have only managed to put back on 1 pound - Think there might have been room in at least one of the suitcases  
Beginning to think i might never get a bump    DH says i just look Cuddly -Thanks a bunch !!!!

Lots of Love 
Looby - Off to look at Lionel Collection   
xxx


----------



## Candy

Thanks Molly & Louby, if you have them to email and it won't take you long, would be really helpful, if not I can download them tomorrow its on Saturday so I have a few days.  Will pm you my email addy just incase as I can't remember if you have it now.

Karen mine was semi similar, but it worked on a week a basis, so if they had their quota for that week you just had to d/r lonnger, I hope you get on the rollercoaster no problem, but ist another thing to worry about 

NN, hope you are having a great time xx

Cx


----------



## MollyW

Sorry - meant to say....
 Good Luck 
to Abby & Chantelle on the 2ww.
    
Hope you are both doing okay!

No prob Candy, will do it now! 
Looby -  cuddly!


----------



## aliso1

Karen

Just read your post hope AF arrives bang on time, Don't worry hun will have everything crossed for you.

Ali


----------



## Chantelle

Hi everyone,

sorry I haven't been on for a while but I'm sitting out the 2ww and boy is it a killer.  Keep having positive and negative vibes.  The last two days v. neg., but I still have to wait until the weekend to test.

Abby is testing on 24th - good luck Abby!!

Good luck to the sniffer ladies Aless and Debbieb

That's a nice big post Murtle with a positive way forward for tx.

NN - looks like you're enjoying your holidays.

lol to everyone else

c
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Bobble. Your GP is a urghh can't write it on here. But **** apparently recognise that your GP is not the only dick. They are currently doing a review on the GP form and here is some info I found. Most importantly is that your consultant can go ahead with the cycle without the idiots signature

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/AboutHFEA/Committees/EthicsandLawCommittee/2004September/2004-09-13%20Committee%20ELC%20%20paper%20(09-04)%2004%20-%20Annex%20A.pdf

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/AboutHFEA/HFEAPolicy/ReviewoftheHFEAsguidanceonWelfareoftheChild

Aless I loved sniffing (or squirting up my nose as you point out). I actually didn't like the action but I felt fantastic during down reg..hoping menopause is like that. Hoping you and DebbieB are going well.

DebbieA how are things going?

Candy how about you are so beautiful to me or you are the sunshine of my life or for an up beat option Then I saw her face or the beatles song love love love ( I don't acutally know the title just the words!) also can you make me twins on the list?

Looby how come everyone else's pg seems to go quicker than mine. I can't believe you are 12 weeks already. Fantastic news. Purpleal you are nearly there too. I am sure your bumps will be here soon enough

Karen Hope you get to go for it this month. I am not sure how my clinic in the Uk worked

Murtle the weekend was so quiet I loved reading your long post.

Jelly you little wiggler hoping AF comes soon and then it is all systems go!

Now a question. I need to find an Obs in Singapore as we have decided we are having the twins there. Does anyone have any ideas how I can find a good one?

Kisses to the 2wwaiters

Love
Megan


----------



## *looby*

Meg 

I can asure you it seems to have taken forever to get to the 12 weeks, but as i thought i would never ever see this, everyday is a bonus.
I have my Nuchal scan on thursday, so am getting a little nervous. Yours will soon come round, and to me it seems yours is flying by   

Abby & Chantelle     

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## Triciah

Hey peeps. 

Have missed you all like mad. Work is crap (trying to overload me...how dare they) and NTL at home has been down since before the weekend. So I've been on cold turkey for the best part of a week now.

Bobble.....your GP sounds like a right ******   Who do these people think they are and don't they realise that they're just adding more stress to an already stressful experience. Keep going girl and everything crossed that you can go ahead with your tx when the time comes. Little does the GP know that if his stupidity delays it that he'll have a raging woman on his hands. But by the sounds of it, it doesn't seem like it'll get to that...thank God. 

AussieMeg....can't say I loved the sniffing. Was constantly worrying that I hadn't squirted it properly and def can't say I felt 'good'. Lucky you 

DebbieA.......you ok?

Candy...how about 'you're the best thing that ever happened'...Paul Weller. Bit of an odd one but we had it for our first dance as we used to dance round our dh's front room ****** when a gang of people used to pile back to his after the pub.  Those were the days!!  ....Or Bjorks...it's oh so quiet. I love that song. God.. I could be here all day. Will compile a list throughout the day as things spring to mind and IM you  
BTW...sounds like that 4d scan is worth the money if you get all this too. Do they put the songs on for you?

Chantelle/ Abby......I know, I know....the 2ww is an absolute killer. I was fine for the first week and like a woman possessed in the second. Like you...I felt very negative towards the end. But do holdout to test as at least then you get one result and not a maybe or could it be...which I think has to be worse. Take care hon and continue to post your frustrations on here. I found it helped anyway.     for +++++++++++ results. This waits a killer...and I'm not the one waiting!!

Molly....loved your story re your sister telling your mum that she's never smoked Coke   Bless your mum  

KarenC.......roll on sniffing. Did your clinic give you a list of scheduled dates that they work to ? The JR give you one....not that it's a lot of use tho.

Hey Aless....you're English is great and keeps us all waiting for your next post. You have a great way with words hon. Keep up the good work   Sniffing in Paris. What a way to go  

Jelly.....it's v sad to think that we get in to our little routines re jabbing etc   Ah no...it's a real comfort (in an odd sort of way).     for this cycle. I know this is the stage were things can go wrong, which is always a worry. But....I truly hope that everything goes like clockwork...right thru to a ++++ result. 

Murtle....WOW to your MASSIVE post. Roll on July for you and in the mean time it sounds like you're doing all you can to enjoy this 'inbetween break'. And why the bloody hell not. Have you got some good nights out planned with your dh and girlie friends? 

Debbieb.......not long now til you jab. Bet you can't wait.

NN.....v jealous. Can just imagine you sipping your cocktail...thinking...'i'll think I'll do a post'...then back out to your lounger. What a dream.   Have one for me....a nice singapore sling. They get me wrecked!!! Yaay. 

Louby....anything to lose weight girl!   A whole stone. My God. Glad you sound back to normal now and have passed the lovely 12 week milestone. Yaaay. 

Hi to Purple, Alison, Angus, Sicknote, Mez & Kate. Starr...I'm off to the BFP thread to post to you hon.  Hope I didn't forget anyone? 

Love

T
xxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi there

Thanks for your good wishes (Looby, Molly, Tricia, and anyone I've not mentioned).

Sorry I've not been posting of late but have been struggling a bit, as had some more very bad news last week (just when I thought I'd had my share of bad news for a while...). My eldest sister has cancer again. She beat it against all odds seven years ago, but they said if it came back it would be terminal. I know they can sometimes get things wrong but it's so hard to deal with. She didn't want to tell me till I'd done my test but having spoken to my DP, thought they should tell me. I'm glad I know at least, but it doesn't make it any easier. I feel lost, and also feel weird about finding out whether the tx has worked at the weekend. Would so love to have some good news, to bring some happiness as there's been **** all in my family recently. But if it hasn't worked, will feel like I've contributed to a sense of hopelessness. Sorry, shouldn't really be going into all this here. But don't feel I've been much support to any of you on here, especially my fellow 2wwers, so just wanted to let you know that I'm hoping for the best for all of us.

Abby
x


----------



## MollyW

Oh Abby - so sorry to hear about your sis. How dreadful for you all.

You have had more than your fair share of bad news lately - the guy upstairs needs to give you a break! 

Hopefully, there have been some advances in that seven years and things will not turn out to be as hopeless as they thought then...

Thinking of you honey.

Love Molly
x


----------



## DebbieB

Oh Abby, I'm so sorry you are going through this awful time with your sister.  Sending lots of love and healing through the ether to you both   

There isn't much anyone can say to help you except to have hope and be strong. And don't worry about us! We're here to support you!

Hey Triciah  - we've missed you!

Candy - sounds like a great thing to have - songwise, still thinking!  Don't tell me the sniffing is causing brain damage already after 1 day! managed to get into a panic today as, even though I had written the times in ink on my hand, I forgot the 5pm sniff till 5.50!!
 

hello to Aussiemeg, Starr, Looby,Molly, Debbiea, sicknote, Aless, Jelly, Murtle, NN, Karen, chantelle and anyone I've missed!!  

Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Abby, I am terribly sorry about your sis. As Molly, I am sure that things should have improved seven years later. Please, don't feel sorry about us!   On the other hand, I think that you should not think that you are responsible for bringing good news into your family, you already have your share of pain and anguish.  

Triciah, it is sooo good to hear you. You sound really happy, I love the fact that you are really enjoying this time 

Debbieb, I am sniffing at 4.15. Is ridiculous isn't it??

Molly     My argentine mother also says "smoking coke".     

I don't really know what "squirting" is. You ALL have added to my growing confusion about the english language and fertility tx and life in general 

Candy, I only manage to think about songs in spanish, but I wish you all the best and vote for Weller and Van Morrison... 

I am feeling a little down today..   I am really confused about the possibility of being pg AND sniffing... It is not so much because of the risk to the pg (THANKS MEGAN). It has sthg to do with the fact of the unknown...   My english again GR!! It is like playing cards with sthg sacred, I don't know how to explain...   I feel like it shouldn't be like this, so tense and full of nerves. And the fact of taking so much drugs and artificial stuff   It is not a catholic Pole thing, far from me!!!   But something like   ... it should be more relax  Maybe is the sniffing (squirting... ). And I promise that I'll do my best to be happy.

Love, a


----------



## alessandra

I've found what squirting is!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Yes , that's it     

Thanks Megan


----------



## encore

Aless - dont worry about the sniffing/squirting!!  I remember during my first tx at the argc when they were monitoring my cycle.  It was just as I was ovulating and I said "so i should avoid having sex this month then??"  And the dr (not mr t the other not so nice one) looked at me like i was mad and said "well you want to get pg dont you??"  Then he explained that I could start sniffing on time and it would have absolutely no effect whatsoever if i was so lucky to fall pg.

And I asked the nurse again when i was buying the stuff, and she said the same.  But she also said that one of the main side effects is that it can delay af, so she said not to be surprised if i was a week late anyway (i was 6 days late...)

Candy - what about "it must be love" - is it by madness?  an oldie but a goodie.

Megan - are you moving to s'pore?


----------



## alessandra

Dear megan, you always seem to appear when I need you the most!!! Thanks!!!     I am calming down a little. Maybe is the side effect of the squirting 

Love, a


----------



## Candy

Hiya just trying to catch up

I have a stinking cold so what with that and the heartburn, i didn't sleep very well last night, so fear I will be a grumpy by about midday.... leats its work who suffers lol

Megan thanks for the suggestion, I think I am almost there now, just a few more to download, might actually just go for one vocal and them instrumental versions after.

Aless, we tried to get PG naturally during the dr, but no joy, it does no harm, so go for it, but I know what you mean about the not knowing as AF is often delayed by the sniffing, good luck

Abby thinking of you and your sister  

DebbieB, hope the sniffing isn't taking too much out of you.

Tricia thanks for your texts on suggestions, hope you are well.

Love to all not mentioned


----------



## DebbieB

hi ladies!

thanks Candy - sniffing going ok and have managed to remember them all today so far!  Feeling very positive about this! 

Aless - thinking of you when I sniff    Hang in there my friend!

sending lots of      to everyone!

Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Wow lots of long posts and news to catch up on.

Sorry haven't been up to posting for awhile. Abbey, I hope your sis is OK. Mine went for an u/s last Thursday and they found some abnormalities so they had to stick a needle into her womb and do some tests for downs syndrome. She is about 15 weeks and this has totally sent her into a spin. It was so lucky Mum went to the scan with her and has been here to support her and dh. She got the first results back yesterday and there is a 98% chance it isn't downs but they still have to test for other things so won't know for about another week. It is heart wrenching watching her and her dh go through this and not knowing what I can do to help.

Aless and DebbieB, sounds like your sniffing is off to a good start. Aless, don't feel down, like Candy, we tried to and af was about 6 days late so got a little excited for awhile 

Candy, I heard a song on the radio today, don't know what it was called but words are 'you are amazing, we did amazing things.." (hope I got that right )

AussieMeg, my sister had a good ob in Singapore for her first bub. She is looking for the details and I will pm you when I get them.

Looby, awesome news on your milestone. Keep looking after yourself and that little bub.

Tricia, whens your first scan. Mines on the 26th and still feeling paranoid. But trying to stay positive at the same time.

Chantelle and Abbey, hows the 2ww going. Can't be too much longer now... 

Bobble, hope you're making some progress.

Purpleal, how are you and your little one.

Love to Billie, Murtle, Molly, Jelly, Megan and everyone....

Love Debbie


----------



## fergie

Hi CAndy

When you next update the list, can you please put me down for my next try- I start stims around 29th April, with estimated EC on 16th May. 

Thanks

fergie


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, only to see hellow and thanks for all your good and sweet words. Megan, Candy, Debbiea!! You are all very patient with me THANKS  

Hope everybody is having a nice wednesday... I am a bit up today because a friend of mine who lives in Cairo is coming to visit until sunday. We will have time to nice chats, even when I won't tell her about all this things   She is 41 and single and I don't feel she understands all this and I don't want to hear unfortunate comments like "why not adopt" or "relax" or even worst sthg about "our age".... 

Debbieb, I also have you in mind (and nostril) when I squirt (i love that new word...).

How are the 2wwers??   

Murtle, you are soooooooooo silent. What's up

Love to Purpleal, Molly, Mizz, Angus, Jelly, Chantelle, Abby, Fergie (good luck ), NN and the ones I am missing. 

Aless


----------



## starr

Hi All

It's been a rough week and i finally feel a bit better.....

Aless.... Question for you. We both had surgery to remove fibroids last year and both got pg, bit lost it early. I know it's prob nothing bit do you think the surgery could be a contributing factor??  Did you ask anyone about it.?

I have a review app next tuesday at the clinic so will ask then....

I think we've decided that whatever they say ivf is on the back burner for a while now. I don't think that i could cope at the moment and maybe just maybe the fact that we got there naturally once (even with that sh##ty outcome) maybe we can do it again.

Sorry not been able to keep up with all your news, will try to keep up.

Thank you again to you all for all your support since the weekend ( and before xx)

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## Candy

Starr no pressure to keep up


----------



## alessandra

Starr, my darling, I didn't know you m/c! Where did you posted? I've lost track of you. I am terribly sorry about that and of course I know how you feel    But remember that we have been there once and that factor is very important, we know that we can get pregnant!!!    It is very sad, but at least is something that can comfort you and your dh. Even drs recognize that.  Please, have all my support and forgive me for missing your sad loss . About the op, I really don't know. I asked drs in Argentina and they say nothing to do with that. Dr. here (argc) made the immunological test about killer cells and found some of them slightly higher and prescribed dexamethasone just in case this month I get pg naturally ( ). He doesn't tell that the m/c was due to the killer cells, since the immunological issues are a bit complex and I really prefer not to know too much, in light of my paranoid self, but could be... Anyway you know that those things happens and you have to cope with them. The lovely anesthecist told me to think of it as a dissapointment more than a loss... I don't know....

Have all my love  

aless


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls

Debbiea.....my first scan is on the 26th too....8 am....(what was I thinking!!).  Spooky that yours is on the same day. This happened with me and Candy on our last cycle...same appt dates.

Was supposed to be 22nd but had already arranged a day out in London with 3 friends and didn't want to let them down...plus am looking forward to it. 

Bit nervous cos still such early days with no real symptoms.....but just ignoring that fact really.

How are things with you.

 to everyone not mentioned personall.....off home now. Have had enough this week already. Only one more day to go...Yaaaayyy

T
xx


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls,

Can I join in? I'm feeling a bit homeless at the moment. I am an IUI girl turned IVF but i've only had one failed IUI attempt so I'm not sure I'm even an IUI girl really!     

I never wanted to do IVF as I've got a history of breast cancer in my family and didn't fancy all those hormones swishing round inside me at high doses but the problem with me is that adhesions on my uterus have pulled my cervix up through the top of my head which is why we failed with IUI (they can't even find my cervix to put the catheter in). 

So I'm putting all my eggs (so to speak!) in one basket and having just one go at IVF with a general anasthetic for both EC and ET so that they can push and pummel as much as they need to do the business. My con reckons that its the best option and says that if i only do it once I should be fine! 

I'm soooo scared that I don't feel anything at the moment - excited, nervous, hopeful - nothing. So I might need you to hold my hand.

Good to see some familiar names here.   Candy, Molly, Starr. Look forward to getting to know the rest of you better.

My first appt is May 4th - don't really know what for and haven't asked in case i don't like the sound of it! (Said that on the IUI thread and KJ called me an ostrich!!)

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Candy

Hello

Welcome Cathy of course you can join us, I can understand why hes recommended a general for this as it could be very uncomfortable without, really hope that it works first time for you   we will hold your hand all the way   don't worry about the first appointment, we went in blind to, let us know how you get on, not long now.

How spooky Tricia u & debbie having your scans on the same day, fingers crossed for lots of reports of beating hearts that afternoon.


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Have quickly skimmed your news whilst I am taking a break from the burning sunshine    Dh is in the pool doing a practice scuba dive in readiness for the ocean one!  There is also a wedding on this afternoon that I will definitely go and have a peep at  

Abby and Starr    for you both on reading your news  

Candy - How about Michael Ball´s ´Love Changes Everything´ or to cover both bases Big Brovaz ´Baby Boy´ and Prince ´Could You Be The Most Beautiful Girl in The World´.  That song was playing in the background just after my dd was delivered!

Anyway thats all for now, sorry havn´t got time for more personals.

Take Care
Love
NN xx
Ps Looby I waited for you at the airport you could have sneaked in with my needles and drugs


----------



## rachael md

just popped in to see how you were all doing - Abby really sorry about your news, you've had such a horrible year and I hope that the weekend brings you some happines - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Night nurse and alessandra, not followed your thread for a long time so it's nice to catch up with you all.

good luck 

rachael md


----------



## AussieMeg

Debs sorry to hear about the stress for your sister but good news in the end I hope. Thank your sister so much for mefor finding the info.

Starr --glad to see you are thinking forward. very proud of you. It is my understanding that the fibroid op probably increased your chances of getting pg and it worked for both you and Aless. I am not sure about the m/c relationship but I know it doesn't help but 1 in 4 pgs end in m/c.

Hope everyone is well and will write more later
Megan


----------



## Abby Carter

Rachael and Night Nurse, thanks for your wishes. I'm gradually starting to come to terms with what's ahead with my sister, I think. Hope things are going well with you both (tho NN, as you're next to a beach, I'm sure things are going just 'swimmingly'!!) 

Hi to Cathy, you've found a great source of support on this thread.   to Aless, Candy, AussieMeg and Starr, and all you other guys - hope you're all doing ok.

DebbieA, sorry to hear your news about your sis, really hoping your fears are allayed soon, tho it must be unbearable waiting.

Hope there's some     and BFPs for us all soon,

Abby
x


----------



## Candy

Not long till test day for you abby, keeping everything crossed          

Will catch up on other news,w ehn I get to work


----------



## Jellyhead

Ding Dong the   is here, the whicked  

me go AF this morning....first time i ever wanted her to be here!!!!! gonna ring up to find out next step....as usuall rushing to the hell hole place called work...will catch up and do personals hopefully tonight...
 to all.......
Jelly


----------



## DebbieB

Yay Jelly! Bet you're thrilled!    

Debbie
xx


----------



## Karen-C

Jelly

Excellent news!  And, the same for me, af also arrived this morning so have phoned hossie, got an appointment for bloods tomorrow, prostap injection on the 11th of May and a scan on the 24th of May!

God I am so excited at finally getting started!!!         

Never thought I'd get to this stage!
   (oh how I love those dancing bananas!)

Sorry it's a me post again but I am just so relieved to be here after having such a [email protected] time lately.

Love to all

Karen xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

well done Jelly and Debbie for AF coming to you.

                              

COME ON 

BOBBLE XXXXX


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

A quickies question for Aless, purpleal, megan35 or any of the london girls. I am back in London on May 2 and have 4 days there. I was wondering if your acupuncture guy would give me a session for get lag as it is apparently pretty hard on the bubbas. If you have his name and number can you pmme so I can call him.

Thanks a heap
Megan


----------



## alessandra

Hy, aussie Megan. i have already pmd you the details. He is an angel. Yesterday, he sooooooooo calmed me down. I am not pg...   but the squirting continues...

Abby  

Debbieb, how are you buddysquirter?

Jelly and Karen, congratulations for AF, I hope mine is on its way, I am looking forward for the real battle ahead  

What's up Bobble? Have you already killed the horrid GP?

Hy, Rachel!

Love girls, aless


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi guys

Thank you Aless. Daniel E is away that week...just my luck. And I can't get in with anyone for the time I am in London. Glad the down regging is going well. Not too long now to the next stage.

Does anyone else know anywhere good for acupuncture in central London?

Talk to you after the weekend
Megan


----------



## alessandra

Hy Megan, I know a lot of accupunture centres around, but I don't know if they are any good. Why don't you go to alternative therapies here in FF? There I found about Daniel... Good luck! 

aless


----------



## murtle

Good luck Abby and Chantelle testing this wekend   

Hope you both get the BFPs you deserve.

luv'n'hugs 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Brilliant news Jelly and Karen. Glad you can both get started.

I still find it rather strange celebrating AF after 6 years of crying every time she arrives.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

WHY HAS MY AF NOT ARRIVED?

               

How long do you D/R before AF arrives. Been D/R since April 12th...

Bobble xxxx


----------



## murtle

What day of your cycle did you start downregging on? They warned me it might be up to 6 days late! Here's an af dance just for you  - hope it helps.

                                          


luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Thanks Murtle.
I started on day 21
injecting Burselin 0.5ml a day,
My real period was due on Sunday/Monday, so 5 days later...


I will do a little AF dance also.


                          

Bobble xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

stone me the old *itch ..sorry witch is in full swing i think she's got her broom firmly prodding every corner of my tummy.... ouch!!!  yes murtle the turtle...really loopy that we have all dreaded going to go to the loo to pull our knickers down to see something that we don't wanna see...and here we are flashing singing bananasall over our screens to make her arrive asap.....  
BOBS my old twinnie your wicked  will be here any day... have a banana my old pal  i started on day 18 as my cycle can be shorter around 25 days and i got  on day 28. Fingers crossed for you!!
KAREN good luck with the second stage
ABBY & CHAN good luck with testing .....here's some    for you girlies
TRICIAH thank you for your encouraging Post  words for me...i am crapping myself already  i am a bit of a  so look after me  
ALESS when is your  due to come round for tea? soon.... think these drugs are melted what little brain i have left.....   thank you too for kind words and please have an AF banana 
KAREN C great news on your  strange how differant the hospitals are....are you stimming on the 11th of may do they make you wait? i have scan on Monday and thought i would start stimming from then she said i will have another scan on Fri...so strange... 
DEB B thanx for all the bananas (hate spelling that word) they done the job... now no more of them for me please  can i have   instead??
AUSSIE... you nutter hope you are well and love the wiggler remark...cos i am really...never sit still...allways on the go!!!
 to all the other fantastic girls...ALISO1 MOTHER CANDY NN ABBY STARR RACH DEB A LOOBY CATH PURP BILLIE MOLLY FERGIE CATHY A AND ANGUS AND ANY OTHER GIRLS I HAVE MISSED

well thats me spent...of to hug my poor belly..it hurts and go to Watford to get a prom dress for my eldest....can not believe she is finishing school   ...feel old!!!! 
laters gaters love Jelly


----------



## Candy

Hi Bobble, hope your AF arrives soon or you get a natural PG this month, which is what no AF can sometimes mean, but it is normally later, mine wasn't too much later than normal to be honest 10days after sniffing, but it lasted longer than normal.

Best of luck to our weekend testers, hoping for some good news  

Karen lovely to see you getting back on the rollercoaster, hoping this is the answer to your prayers x

Jelly glad your af is here, I was in watford yesterday having a nose round M&P's & Mothercare & Next hope you find what you are after.

Think I maybe a tad out of date on the list, willupdate it over the next few days, but feel free to pm me any changes Candy x


----------



## Jellyhead

girls.. sorry my posts are a bit jumbled...i don't read them back cos i am hurrying to put them on in case my pc crashes .. read carefully and try to make sense of what you can...sorry 
silly jelly


----------



## AussieMeg

Jelly I jsut read it and it made jelly sense to me. Have a great day prom dress buying is always so special. Of course I bet the two of you have very different opinions

Thanks Aless off to have a look on that thread

Bobble it took me 14 days of down regging to get AF (lasted 3 days) and I had actually starting injecting on the day it arrived as my clinic does the judgement by bloodtest. 
Best of luck to the weekend testers and special wishes to Karen C for finally starting again

Loves
Megan


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, just a quick me me me. AF showed this early morning      Very regular in day 28 after 7 days d/r, no delay, thanks Daniel!   I have to go to the clinic tomorrow for bloods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    The real thing has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Abby and Chantelle, thinking of you!

Thanks for the banana, Jelly, brougth me luck  

See you later...

aless


----------



## BOBBLE

YeeeeHaaa the wicked witch is here.... , thought it would never happen, 12 days injecting.....
My scan is booked already for next Thursday... 

Jelly you are so crazy..like a jelly on a plate...You never seam to be on when I am on always rushing about ...lets book a time to be on and go in chat together olde twinnie...another scan on Friday very strange that...this part of the process I really do not understand the drugs to shut your system down then a bleed and to keep on with Burselin while stimming..very strange..anyone explain this to me...Aussie meg/Candy you are the experts can you enlighten me?  

A big massive good luck to all the girls testing this weekend..I really hope it will be good news...

NN..Is to day the day you start to D/R?  Good luck mate. I have really only had symptoms at the very beginning with hot flushes, headaches (not really bad), mood swings just like PMT.

Aless hope your are OK..what stage are you up to now? you are sniffing I think.

OK hello to all the other ladies...Murtle..Looby..Fergie...Chantelle..Abby...

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Candy

Good luck to those in their 2ww's

Updated List

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - BFP with Twins !! - March 04 
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - Positive with FET - April 04 - Stay put vibes  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 
AbbyCarter - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Bobble - Stimming 1st scan 28th April
Alessandra - Stimming anyday now  
KimE - Downregging
NN - Downregging from 23/04
Jellyhead - Downregging
Fergie - Stims 29/04, estimated EC 16/05 
DebbieB - Downregging - Scan 3rd May

*IVF Recruits*  

KarenC - prostap inj 11/05 & Scan 24/05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Starr -    
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Sicknote -  
Chantelle -  
Mez - On the waiting list

Candy x


----------



## BOBBLE

Sorry Candy..First scan 28th April xxxxx

Bobble xxxx


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya ladies!

Started d/r last Wednesday and feeling rather emotional still - does it get worse?  Or if you eat lots of chocolate, does it get better? 
Scan on 3rd May and hope to start stimming then! So Candy, can I be in the student section now! Please? 

Hey Aless, does that mean you are no longer my fellow sniffer?  I keep thinking not much is going up the nostril, then a while later I get the yucky taste - I guess enough is getting in...  good luck with the scan!

Scan soon Bobble - yay!  

OK Jelly, no more bananas!  Hope you feel better soon! 

love to all
Debbie


----------



## Chantelle

Sorry I havent been on for a few days.  We have had one of my dh's work colleagues staying for a couple of days and it's been hectic.

Well, its a   for me this time.  Had a small bleed on Thursday with the dreaded feeling of AF but it stopped more of less straightaway.  I called the clinic who said if my AF didn't come by Sunday it was a good sign, if it did (with clots and all) it was a BFN.  Well it's now clots and all (started last night).  We were really upset Thursday and Friday, but I'm a lot calmer today.  We've had a chat about it and worked out a way forward for future tx - I just need to go and have a chat with the clinic next week.  

Sorry no personals, but hope you're all OK

lol
c
x


----------



## *looby*

Chantelle, 
Sorry to hear your news     Sending Huge    your way 

Murtle - I agree, still seems funny wishing for AF, But hey it seemed to work so - Good Luck to all our D/R's / Squirters   

NN - Hope you are too busy enjoying that lovely sunshine to log on  
Hope you are having a great time 

We went for Junior's Nuchal Scan on Thursday - All came back ok - apparently i have the risk odds of an 11 Year old    Very Strange. It was nice to see bubs but S/He wasnt behaving for the scan lady so i had to have an internal scan done. Therefore all my pictures are from looking above and must admit, it looks like i am going to give birth to a baby Alien     When i showed my little neice yesterday she said - He wont look like when he comes out, will he auntie ?? It was all i could do not to laugh   

Hope you all have a Great weekend 
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

well i sort of getting my head round the fact that after being on a wait list for nearly 10months for iui and having 1 canx go at it we are now on the bottom of the ivf waitlist! 

i have to say as we are moving next month it means i have alot to keep my mind of it.

i was a slow responder to puregon for our iui hence why it was canx and have been advised that ivf would be better as can have higher dose of drugs!

i feel that with you ladies i would go insane(well more then normal) as the subject of fertility is such a "taboo" subject-well with me it is not cos i think there is nothing to be ashamed of!

massive hugs

Love

Mez
xxx


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls

Abby...how's it going? I hate this bit and I'm sure you're hating it too.   

Chantelle hon....I am soooo sorry about your news. This rollercoaster takes you from one extreme to another in a matter of minutes. Big   abd   to you and your dh. XXX

DebbieB - I hated the d/r bit but liked stimming. The whole hot flush emotional thing was just crap but then some peoples sail through the lot. Lucky girls. Just vent on here. We'll know it's the d/r  

Bobble, Aless, Karen C and Jelly.......I agree....this is the bit where you really feel you're 'doing something'. A very positive time I found. None of my non IVF friends/family could understand that. Think they thought I was weird   Enjoy

Jelly....think all that sniffing sent you crazy   Keep it up. We'd miss it otherwise.  

Mez.....the whole FF tx is just one continuous bout of waiting. It's a bloody killer and I swear I nearly went over the edge more than once while waiting to get to our first IUI and then first IVF tx. And then when it arrived it was both exciting and terrifying. Weird. Re the poor response. I was a poor responder too. In particular on my first IVF. They put me on 150iui and they were making sounds about cancelling the cycle. V stressful. Second IVF they upped it to 350iu (felt like a junky ) It didn't give me more so much as better eggs (I think). So hang on in there. 

Looby.....Fantastic news re your nuchal. Guess this is the bit that can stress people out. I'm glad it was a good result. BTW....don't you just love the honesty of kids   

(cheated and cut and paste this bit from another post)
Nothing new here (as first scan wait time is crawling but only 3 more days now...Tuesday). Me and two friends went up to London yesterday for a girls day out. What a great day but by 7pm I was wrecked. Needless to say...I stuck it out til 9pm and then just had to say I needed to go home. Two of us went for hair blow drying lessons at Charles Worthington (£50) and I have to say....I def learnt some great techniques that I'll be trying out. I asked them to show me ways to blow dry my boring bob hair in to something funky (and not flat to my head) for when I go out. Worth going I'd say. The other friend had her make up done in MAC. It costs £20 but you can redeem that against products so that was cool too. They were drinking wine with lunch ...and I have to say I was very jealous but am glad I have a reason not to drink. (I LOVE social drinking!!) Got home about midnight and I don't think I've ever been so wrecked before. Then lay on the couch all day snoozing. Lazy or what. 

Well......that's about it for me. DH is cooking a roast dinner. Yaaaay. Proper pigging out tonight  

DH has just come in to say dinners just about ready and when he saw me on here he was asking where everyone's up to. Knew I'd get him addicted. So he says hi to all. 

Hi to AussieMeg, Candy, Murtle, Starr, Billie, Sicknote, NN and anyone I haven't mentioned. 

Love to everyone and have a great weekend whatever you may do. 

T
xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello,

Do you ladies have room in here for one more?
I am not  doing an IVF cycle yet but I just want to get an idea of what it is going to be like and questions for my clinic when i go for my first IVF app.
I am scared of the step from IUI to IVF, I have known it was going to happen for a while now but I have just come around to the idea of looking in to the IVF process as I really know nothing about it. I am hoping this will alleviate my fears a little. So any suggestions of where to look for info would be great.

I recognize a few names here from posting on the IUI thread   
I have not read through the past posts here yet, just about to, I wanted to say hi first. I am thinking to get a good feel for what the next few months is going to have in store I should hang with you guys as you are living it right now. Is that OK?


----------



## Abby Carter

In total shock. Never thought I would see a cross on that Clearblue, and it's a really strong blue line. Have been up since 6 and can't sleep, still can't take it in really, just kept saying, oh my God, oh my God, and looking at the stick. Never ever thought I'd get to use the BFP smiley either!!

Thank you so much for all your support, I couldn't have stayed sane without you. I know there's a long way to go yet but for now I'm just so happy that there's a little person 'in there'. Can't wait to tell my sister, and I'm hoping that my mum already knows even tho I won't ever get to tell her.

Love
Abby


----------



## struthie

Wow congratulations Abby this is fantastic news!!


----------



## DebbieB

Abby, thrilled for you honey!!            

Debbie


----------



## Candy

Abby that is fabulous news, I am really over the moon for ou, just like me 3 failed IUI's & First time luck on IVF, really hope this is a good omen and at your first scan you see one of two beautiful heartbeats. I said omg omg omg about 100 times that morning to   

        

I am confident that your mums knows  

--- Welcome Lilly
Of course you can hang with us for as long as you need, hopefully Abbys good news will help, it is a big step and it is good to take some time out between to help get your head round it, any questions just ask.  

Only two day sto go Tricia

Thinking of you Chantelle

/waves to all x


----------



## Triciah

GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY  GO ABBY 

Fantastic news. The feeling is unreal....especially as none of us ever think we'll see that sacred .

Enjoy the feeling. And I bet your mum knows too. Mums know everything, don't they 

Hi Lily2k3....you're on a good thread. I'm sure you'll learn loads.

T
xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Congratulations Abby.After such a terrible series of events over the last few months I am delighted that you really deserve this positive news. Welcome to the stress of the next 8 months I am sure your mum will be looking over you every day and blessing your bubs.

Tricia and Debbiea only 2 more sleeps till the scan. 

Hia my old friend Lilly

Lots of love to the stimming girls it is the beginning of great things

Megan


----------



## BOBBLE

Abby -congratulation-I am so pleased for you hon....Gives us all hope..you deserve this.   just wanted to use the BFP to practice for mine.

Chantelle-I am so sorry but dont give up one day your dream will come true  

Bobble xxx


----------



## *looby*

CONGRATULATIONS ABBY & DH 

What wonderful News

Tricia & Debbie - Not long to go now   

Candy - Youve really made me want a 3d Scan now - Just have to talk DH around  Think he was just hiding from mummy so that he can surprise you  

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## starr

Hey All

Been hiding a bit this week.... Thanks for all the pm's i really appreciate all your support.

Abby what fab news for you     especially after the news on your sister this week. Lets hope it's just the start of more good news for you... xxx

Not sure if i sent you congrats Tricia and Debbie if not here's some for you too    .

Welcome to Lily, i recognise you from the iui thread. I've been on this one for ages and haven't even started my ivf yet..... No one's kicked me off yet.

Candy glad you enjoyed your 4d scan. I'm with you on the boy theory...... xx

Looby so glad your scan went well too honey. I bet you're starting to believe it now.. xx

Alless ta for the words of encouragement. I really hope this ivf is the one for you.... xx

Bigs hugs and hello to Murtle, Meg (fountain of knowledge) Molly, Holly, NN (hope the holiday was fab), Bobble, Jelly, Chantelle, Billie, Sicknote, Mez and anyone i've forgotten

Well as for us. I'm feeling a bit better now. Still signed off until Friday. We're going to the clininc on Tues to discuss options but we both feel that we need a few months off this fertility rollercoaster. Pete thinks that we'll fall naturally again now. I'm not so sure but i do know that i can't face anymore treatment for a while. 
I just want to check with the clinic that by delaying out tx we don't lose our free go!! 

I've had soooo many people in the last week telling me to look on the positive side. that i can get pg and that has to be good. Part of me wants to believe them but i can't quite get it. Why after 7years should i manage to get pg only to lose it...and why would that make it easier to get pg again. It's all so confusing.

Enough babbling from me. Got a lovely roast in the oven that smells fab. Must go and check on it.

Lots and Lots of Love and   

Starr xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

GO ABBY GO ABBY GO ABBY GO ABBY GO ABBY GO ABBY            GO DH GO DH GO DH GO DH GO DH          
jUST ALITTLE HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS......... WELL DONE...SO PLEASED....
lOVE JELLY


----------



## DebbieB

Hey girls,
can you help me with my fuzzy brain?  If they had me on the pill, the last one of which I took today, and I've been sniffing since last Wednesday, and I'm due in for a scan on the 3rd May (so 2 weeks after starting to sniff), how does it work with the old   ? I presume I will still get it, or will d/r stop it.  Feeling really  like a   but I'm blaming it on the drugs!

anyone?
thanks
debbie


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Firstly congratulations Abby on your BFP - well done you!!!!

Chantelle, so sorry you got a BFN - my thoughts are with you and sending you a big hug!

I would like to thank all you lovely ladies for your kind words now that I am embarking on my first ivf journey - it really means a lot to me and I'm really relying on you lot to get me through this!

Got myself into a bit of a panic at the week-end tho over fsh levels.  Got my bloods done on Friday and the nurse told me I could call the clinic Saturday morning to get my results.  Started thinking all sorts that my fsh levels would be naff and that that was the root of all my problems blah blah blah.  However, I called the clinic, left a message and they called me back to say it was too early for results and that I was not to worry, they would call me if there was any problem with my levels.  So, as yet have not heard from them so trying to assume that all is ok!

Roll on 11th May now for my Prostap injection then the 24th for my scan.  Will need to cut out the sunbeds too!!!

Goodness, I am getting really excited about this.  My SIL is convinced it will work first time for me and it will be twins!!!  Me, I'm a bit more pessimistic and after having only one short lived success with 10 iui I'm sure you'll all understand why!!!

Love to all you fab ladies and I hope this Monday morning finds you all well.

Take care and lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## alessandra

Abby        I am so happy for you, you really deserve this happiness!!! Congratulations!!  And it is sooooooooo good for us   

Chantelle, I am so sorry  

Starr, I took 3 months before deciding to go for IVF. My dh and I really enjoyed the bmd on demand   And it was good to know that I could get pg. When I m/c everybody told me that you need to take your time to grieve before doing another tx, but I rushed into another IUI and when it failed, I decided to take a timen and now I feel I am ready. And please, DO believe that you could get pg   , because you can  Is true!!!. Even the cynical drs say so. And please, hang on in here  

Debbieb, hy!! I continue sniffing  So we are still buddy sniffers. Yesterday I did the bloods and dr said over the phone that they were "absolutely fine"  My first scan is tomorrow   I am so scared and so excited at the same time...

Bobble, I guess I am entering the stimming stage any time now  

Lilly, I also remember you. It took me 3 months to decide to do IVF and the main reason was my age... The best is that you have the feeling that you are doing something very biggggggggg  

Candy, our queen!! I am very happy that you enjoyed your 4d scan . Thanks for updating me...

Triciah, your life sounds lovely   

Jelly 

Looby, glad about your scan, too  

Megan or Candy, can I go to the gym during the stimming period I am getting into a fat cow again  

Love to Molly, Murtle, mizz, debbiea, mez, and the ones I am missing. I have to work today!!!


----------



## alessandra

Debbieb, when do you have to stop the pill? AF normally appears a few days after the last pill, according to my experience. I did that with my last IUI because I was going to Argentina and dr wanted to delay af to start the tx there. So he put me on the pill until 3 days before flying... That's strange, pill + sniffing.  

Love, a


----------



## struthie

Well my af turned up today,and as long as my dh karyotype tests come back soon (we have been waiting 3 weeks) then I will be starting on day 21,so not long to wait.

Starting to feel nervous now!

Candy are you going to show us some lovely scan pics,pretty please?


----------



## KimE

Chantelle i am so sorry

Abbey, congratulations!! have a great 8 months

Debbieb and aless, happy sniffing!

Hi to eveyone else, i haven't got much time, so a quick post.

Went for my stimming scan last friday (day 8 stimms) and only 5 follies, max 12mm, so he said to come back on monday but i probably wouldn't be ready until later in the week...well, i went for my scan this morning...and i'm ready!!  I have just 8 follies over 16mm and a few smaller ones, so it's trigger at 1130 tonight and i'm haveing EC on saturday. Really pleased to get this far...but i'm so scared/excited now! 

Take care and Good Luck to everyone having tx...or no tx!

Kim x


----------



## struthie

Oh good luck Kim,so exciting good luck to you!

I just had a call,dh tests are back and all normal,got planning appointment on thursday,wetting myself now!


----------



## DebbieB

Chantelle - sorry honey, hang in there, your time will come! 

Kim - that's great news!     All the best for Saturday!

Aless - don't know why, but apparently many places do the pill and the sniffing as well.  Only 1 week to go...  feeling like a zombie today.

love to Candy, Tricia, Karen, Bobble, Jelly, Looby, Megan, Molly, Murtle, Mizz, Kim, Abby, Debbie and anyone else I've forgotten!

Debbie


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Well I finally managed to post a couple of piccies, complete with placenta, hand and foot ! they were not the pictures I was given, but the ones I just got off the DVD as I prefer them  

Let us know how you get on Thursday Struthie are you having ICSI, rather than IUI ? if so I will add you to the list ?

EC on Saturday ? is that right Kim ? I would have guessed you would have ovulated naturally by then, I am sure its a typo, so good Tuesday or Wednesday    

Not read all the messages, but love to all Cx


----------



## KimE

Sorry   Well spotted Candy   my EC is on wednesday! (it's the hormones you know   )

I actually saw 2 FF's (that i chat to on here) in the waiting room this morning...we didn't know at the time...how spooky!  

Good luck for thursday struthie


----------



## MollyW

Just had to say... 
 CONGRATULATIONS ABBY & DH! 

I am SOOOOOOO pleased for you! This is just the best news...

            

Love Molly x

PS. Glad your 4d scan went well Candy (just off to chack out the gallery  ) and good luck for tomorrow Aless and Tricia (   ) and for Thursday Struthie (  ) ....

Love to everyone else, sorry not to do more personals but I have just got back from a scan today & have a 20mm follie & a 13mm follie and a good lining so being basted again on Wednesday.... Wish me luck.


----------



## KimE

Good Luck Molly


----------



## alessandra

molly


----------



## Candy

Molly, really hope this is the one     Good luck x


----------



## Jellyhead

MOLLY   MOLLY   MOLLY  
JUST AREAL QUICKIE GIRLS...... HAD MY SCAN TODAY ALL WAS WELL AND I AM NOW ON THE STIMMING.....SO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS.........CANDY!!!!!!!!!  
NOT HAPPY ABOUT THE INJECTION .....HAD TO  TAKE 150 OF PURIGON (FILLED  THE WHOLE INJECTION TUBE!!) AND IT BLOODY HURT...EVEN MY OLD ICE CUBE TRICK DID NOT HELP!!!!   
NEED MY BED AS I HAVE BAD HEAD...WILL  DO PERSONALS SOON..SORRY FOR BEING A ME ME!!
LOVE TO ALL THE GIRLIES JELLY....  WITH SORE LEG!!!
PS FORGOT TO GIVE CHANTELLE A BIG BIG CUDDLE


----------



## struthie

Good luck Molly hope this is the one xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Good Luck for your scans today Triciah and Debbiea


----------



## debbiea

Firstly, big   Abby - fantastic news for you and dh. I am so happy for you both.

Kim,   for ec tomorrow and Molly, lots of     for your basting.

Chantelle, big    Am thinking of you and sending lots of      for next time.

Jelly, good news that you have started stimming. The injections are not nice but strangly enough you do get used to them.

Well, had my scan this morning. I was so nervous and wasn't sure if I was experiencing m/s for the past few days or just sick from nerves. But it all went fine and we have two lovely little heartbeats. I am still in shock and completely incapable of doing any work. I know it is still early days but I am praying everything will be fine with the both of them. So Aussiemeg, any advice would be great 

Purpleal, how are you??

Love to everyone - had better go and at least attempt to do some work.

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow wow wow debs that is soooooo wonderful. I am terribly excited. Honestly the first thing I would do is find an obstetrician as the private hospitals book up really fast and he/she will probably get you another scan in 2 weeks or so. Rest rest rest and think positive and talk to your bubba's is my hint and also regular wheatgrass shots from Boost Juice ( I always get the wheatgrasshopper juice as the mint is soothing and the orange juice is organic). Mostly enjoy being pg through all the fears that will confront you.

Love
Megan


----------



## debbiea

Thanks Megan - it is very exciting. Have booked obstetrician for 18 May.

Silly question but what is the wheatgrass good for  Not up with these things.

BTW, did you get my pm with the obs details in Singapore.

Tricia, good luck for your scan today. Sending you lots of      

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Debbie, wow heartbeats wow, congratulations, hoping they both keep growing from strength to strength   

Thinking of you Tricia, think you scan is about now


----------



## *looby*

WOW  

Debbie - What wonderful News   you must be thrilled

Triciah - Good Luck for this morning  

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## Mel

New home for you girls 

All the very best of luck all of you.

Mel

x x


----------



## Mel

New home this way girls:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27954.new#new


----------



## Billie

OMG Debbie - 2 little heart beats.  Well gone girl I'm so very pleased for you!!!  Take extra good care of yourself now!

Tricia - hope to hear the same news from you later today!

Abby - congratulations on the BFP.

Take care everyone - just another quick pitstop from me!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girls, sorry about the me me me mail. I've gone to my first scan today and dr found a cyst  . He told me that if the levels of blood are ok, he will remove it ("a very minor procedure") and go ahead with the injections  But only if the levels are ok   I have seen that they are almost half compared with last month, so I am praying that they are ok. They will call me this afternoon. I am so nervous and scared...  This is my last opportunity in this country, afterwards I think I will have to wait to be back in argentina... 

Thanks for the depressing news.

Debbie, CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Love, a


----------



## KimE

Debbiea, fantastic news, you must be doubly thrilled!! 

Aless, sorry about your cyst. Are you d/r? I had one from d/r and i just continues for another week and it went   Hope you get some better answers for experienced ladies on here. 

Well, i'm going in for my ec tomorrow, so catch up soon


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello all,

Molly,    and    for you for tomorrow honey, make sure you take things nice and easy.

Debbie, fantastic news, I'm really thrilled for you. 

Aless, hope your clinic have been in touch by now as waiting really is awful, also hope that the cyst doesn't delay your cycle.    

Just wanted to say a big 'thanks' to everyone else for your congratulations on our BFP. Still not getting too excited yet as I know there's a way to go, but had a blood test yesterday and the clinic confirmed all my hormone levels are exactly where they should be for this stage of things, so that's good news for now.

Hope you're all doing ok,

love
Abby


----------



## DebbieB

Congratulations Debbie! You must be thrilled - look after yourself now   

Aless - don't worry too much hon, I'm sure the docs will sort it out and you will be able to carry on   

Desperately waiting for next week in the hopes that the d/r has worked and I can start stimming!

going to bed now
Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Abby, I am so happy for you and your hormones!!! Congratulations  

The clinic called today and said that I am scheduled for a cyst removal tomorrow     Hopefully, I will start stimming tomorrow evening   Can't wait!!!!!!  Today I dropped by Zita West's and booked a pre-ivf yoga class for Friday. And next appointment with daniel is on Thursday, I'll ask him to put me FLAT!  Dr. told me not to go to the gym while stimming...

KimE, good luck with EC tomorrow   

Molly, thinking of you  

Bye for now, girls!
aless


----------



## lilly2k3

Abby- Congratulations on your BFP !!!!!!

KimE- How exciting, you said JUST 8 follies, how many is average for a ivf cycle? Good luck anyway!!!

Debbiea- It is great to see such good news! Congratulations!

Alessandra- I hope everything goes ok for you, dam cyst  

Well girls I just want to say thank you for welcoming me with such kind words.
It is so good to read through the posts and see so much good news around! It gives me hope! I have to admit that prior to reading, I did have the thoughts “ well IUI did not work for me so IVF wont either” now I see that is probably not true as so many of you have had unsuccessful iui then bfp’s from IVF.
I now feel a bit more relaxed about our trek up IVF path. Thanks again for being so friendly


----------



## MollyW

Thanks girls for all the   vibes...

Aless - sweetie, glad you can still go ahead. Great news!!! Hope the cyst removal goes well. 

 Lily. Hope the IVF works out for you. x

Debbiea - more twinnies!!! CONGRATULATIONS!  

Abby - great news on the hormone levels. Did you tell your sister yet? 

Kim - good luck for EC.  

Tricia - hoping the scan was okay today...   

Special kisses  to Aussie Meg,   Looby and   Candy...

Love to you all...
Molly
x


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls

I've been trying to get in all this afternoon but it was taking an age to load each page and as for trying to log in. Well. Must be our internet server.

We had our scan at 8am this morning and saw a teeny weeny heartbeat   There was also another sac but the nurse said she didn't think this one would come to anything. Looked like it had implanted and then stopped. As she said....lucky that two implanted cos if it had only been that one it would have been a miscarriage case. Scarily close!!!! Needless to say we're over the moon. Thanks for all your support girls.

Time to give support back....

DebbieA....Wow ...two. I can only image how massively excited you both are.   Think that needs to be double congrats now rather than just congrats. 

Aless.....God, sometimes it seems like when it rains it pours!!   for swift cyst removal and then straight on with the cycle. We're thinking of you hon. 

Lots of     to Molly, Kim (can't wait to hear how your EC goes), Abby (happy dreaming), Louby, AussiMeg, Candy et all...

T XX


----------



## Billie

Just a quickie tonight to say well done Tricia and DH - I've been watching all day as I'm sure have many others!!

Take care of yourself and that precious heart beat!

Love Billie xx


----------



## MollyW

Great news Tricia - congratulations!   Best wishes for a very happy and healthy 8 months...

 to Billie - how are you doing my fellow Geordie?

Love Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Oh, Triciah, how close you were!!! And how happy you must be. You have now two hearts inside you, yours and the bubba   

And Debbie again    One for each.

Thanks Molly, Lillie, Debbie, KimE and Abby     

I wasnt worried about the minor procedure (I have already had one in Arg, obviously I am cyst-prone  ) but about the delay, because dr profered that horrible conditional clause "IF THE LEVELS ARE ok, we can continue". It SOOOOOOOOO scared me. The things we go through...  Anyway I should be there at 7 am and I really hope that I will leave the place with a box of injections  I feel like a masochist...

Bye girlies, see you tomorrow, 

aless


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi All...

I can not believe Jelly and Aless (good luck for tomorrow with poss stimming) are racing ahead of me.

I am now on day 14 D/R with scan on Thurday, my bleed finished yesterday and I am just wondering does my body start to produce a natural follie straight after the bleed or does the d/r drugs stop that?

Very confused by what the d/r is for and the bleed.

Any advise would be wonderful.


Debbie two little heartbeats, you Aussies are very good at this.  

Any news Night Nurse?

How is the Bubba Candy?

Good luck for all e/c, e/t, d/r 2ww.

Bobble xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi Girls

First of all fantastic news Triciah. Well done. I checked before I went to bed last night and this was wonderful news to wake to.

MollyW I have posted my good luck here rather than on the IUI board so best of luck for tomorrow

Aless--Argc are so fantastic so I am delighted it is all systems go.

Bobble-- I will have a go with the down regging. so it is a GNRH hormone that you take and it shuts down your pituitaary gland. So what happens is you take it and then it makes sure you have no follicles being produces and the bleed occurs because you stop the pill and you get a drop as it makes sure you have no hormones being produced. The from the doctor's oint of view they have a clean slate to work from. So you don't start producing follies until they start pumping yu with the FSH. As you are producing no normal hormones (principally E2) it is all controlled by the FSH drugs. These make follies and push up your Estrogen. You keep taking the down regging drugs so that you don't ovulate and so you don't get a dominant follicle devloping (as this would slow the development of other follies). You will stop the Synarol/Bursellin probably a day before the pregnyl injection and then the progesterone kicks in and you ovulate.

Hope this makes some sense 

Loves
Megan


----------



## struthie

Fabby news Tricia,amazing!

Good luck Molly.
Bobble whats happening with you and your forms with your stupid gp?


----------



## Chantelle

Hi everyone,

Firstly thanks for your kind words of support, it's been a very difficult few days, but we are now back on the up, thanks to everyone here and of course each other and lots of cuddles.  We've booked in for our second IVF cycle with ec booked for 19th August.  This gives me a couple of months to relax, get myself picked up and try some acupuncture (Billie/Molly being fellow geordies - have you tried this, and if so, any recommendations?)

Kim - hope your ec went OK

Molly -   for basting.

Candy - the pictures of your bubba are amazing

Jelly, pleased to see that you have started stimming - another hurdle over  

Debbie - twins and two beautiful heartbeats, I'm sure that was a wonderful moment for you and DH.

Triciah - fantastic news on your bubba's heartbeat.

Aless - fingers and toes crossed that you come out with the stimming drugs today

Bobble - good luck for your scan on Thursday so you too can start stimming.

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

Lots of love
chantelle
x


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Hope you're all well this morning.  Just another fairly quick post from me - I promise I will catch up properly soon.

Molly - good luck for today!  I didn't know you were a fellow geordie - where are you having your treatment?  We may well have been in the same waiting room together!
Chantelle - ditto you too!  I'll pm you about the acupuncture.

Love Billie x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Presume not all of us girlies get put back on the pill then as I am having a prostap injection on the 11th of May!!!  No mention of pills for me!

Not sure what to do re finding out my fsh levels!  I could phone the hossie to get the results but am not getting to the stage that I maybe don't wanna know in case it's bad!  They did tell me that I didn't really need to know them and that if there were a problem with them then they would let me know.  Part of me wants to know but the other part doesn't cos I know if it is bad then I will be worried sick until my next hossie appointment!

What do you guys think?

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Hi Karen
My consultant told me that he just had a 45 year old with fsh levels of 25 who just produced 6 follies, so said not to worry about it!  I had a high fsh last tx and still managed to produce 2, so you can't always tell - it's not an exact science I'm afraid! 


Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Good Mornin girlies, just a quick update! CYST REMOVED this morning and I am back to work with a full bag of drugs!!  I am starting happily this evening with puregon 225   What a relief!

Thanks for all your words, girls 

Love, a


----------



## Abby Carter

Way to go Aless, seems like things are looking good for you - hurrah!
         

Happy stimming!

Abby
x


----------



## Karen-C

Good for you Aless!!  

A bit fed up this afternoon!  Called hossie again today to see if I could get results of bloods for my fsh levels and lo and behold the computers were down.  Had been trying for ages and it was engaged for hours and then when I get thru ... this!!  She then went on to ask WHY I wanted the results and said I would find out when I went for my Prostap on the 11th of May.  I said I was told I could phone and get the results and she just really fobbed me off saying that I would need to wait till the 11th!  THen got me thinking that there was something wrong and they weren't telling me, which I know is probably pants, BUT I JUST WANT TO KNOW!  The 11th of May seems a long time away and no doubt I will worry myself silly till then!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy Karen, I know that it is easy said than done, but really   TRY NOT TO WORRY ABOUT THAT. I know what you feel because I used to be the first pest of my clinic    And I keep trying to keep track of my results...   BUT IT IS USELESS. If your results were "bad", they wouldn't go ahead with this cycle and would try to improve them before starting. If they are "good", they are nothing to you but an empty figure. One of Zita West's pieces of advice is not to focus too much on each stage of the cycle and on each result, you know what matters is the big picture and the fact that you are finally doing the tx, with all the psycological implications of that one . Anyway, having said ALL that, what you could do is try tomorrow with another nurse    I sometimes did that with my clinic   

Please, take care and think that you are really on the way of your bubba!!!! 

love, a


----------



## murtle

Evening ladies

It seems to be a busy time at the moment. Lots of ladies stimming, downregging or on the 2ww.

Triciah - I'm sooooo pleased and excited for you. 

DebbieA Wonderful news. Big congrats on the twins.  

Abby - CONGRATULATIONS     
I'm so thrilled for you.

Chantelle  So sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself.

Kim - Hope the ET went well for you today. Welcome to the 2ww. 

Candy - Brilliant scan piccies. Sounds like you enjoyed your experience. 

Looby - I'm so pleased your nuchal scan went well. Bless your neice, kids do say the funniest things. 

Bobble - Thank goodeness af  finally arrived. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Aless - Sounds like you've had a stressful week with one thing or another. I hope things calm down for you now that you've stated stimming.      Lets hope you have lots of juicy follies.

Fergie - Brilliant news that you start stimming tomorrow. Good luck. Lets hope you produce lots of lovely fat follies.   

Jelly - I hope you dd got a wicked dress for her prom. Good luck with the stimming. 

NN - Hope you are still enjoying your holiday.  Have you started doenregging yet?

DebbieB - You should get you af within a few days of stopping the pill. AF will probably be lighter to what you're used to.

Mez - Good lucl with the move. Sounds like you have a very busy time ahead of you.

Cathy and Lilly- Welcome to our gang.

Struthie - not long to go before you start down regging.

Molly - Good luck for the basting. Really hope this is the one for you.   

 to Mizz, Karen, Billie, AussieMeg, Purpleal, Megan, Kone, Emma, Starr, Sicknote, Angus and anyone else I've forgotten.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Wow Murtle, what a mega post! How do you keep up so well?! Lovely to hear from you, and thanks for your congrats.

Abby
x


----------



## debbiea

Tricia, awesome news about your scan. 

Aless, good news on the cyst removal.      for some lovely follies.

Karen, good luck on the 2ww.

I am at work at the moment so I had better go but I will catch up with everyone elses news when I get home tonight.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Murtle lovely to hear from you, how are you coping ? 

Aless, they waste no time with you do they, good luck sweetie  

Karen, hope you get some answers soon.

Billie always lovely to hear from you, think of yuou often.

Love to everyone and good luck to those stimming/d'ring

Candy x


----------



## struthie

We have a planning appointment today at 1pm,I suppose that means we decide on dates etc do we?
Will update later xxx


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Abby, Murtle ( ), Debbiea and Candy  

I injected the first puregon yesterday!!   So NERVOUS!

Sthrutie, good luck today  

Love, a


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya girls!

Aless - good luck!  I'm so pleased that you can start now  

Murtle, thanks for the info!  so now it's the waiting game for the  I guess. What fun!

Struthie - let us know how you go today

Karen, try not to worry, as Aless says, in the end it's the big picture that matters 

Take care all!
Debbie


----------



## struthie

It went really well and had a really good laugh,mad nurse we saw!
Anyway I go for a scan on friday 13th May - hmm 
Then I start sniffing on 15th May,didn't realise it would be six times a day!
Nerves have settled in now xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Good evening girlys...

Well disappointing news from me. Went for my scan to see if I am full d/r to be told the contract with the new hospital they are going with has not been sealed. (should have guessed when the girl before me came out in tears).

Had my scan which was fine and had bloods.
Basically I have to call next Tuesday to see if the bloody contract is sorted.could be weeks, Doc said just  a case of dotting the iiis and crossing the tttts.Nurse said contract is imminent (Ive heard all this before).
My nurse also told me that the contract is only for 10 patients so luckily because I have started I am one, this is only good timing with my period coming at the right time...feel so sorry for all the other poor girls..

My GP still wont sign my welfare of the child form so my consultant has..so sod him.

Other thing was my consultant was asking me when I started the D/R drugs and had I had a period, what day was I on etc..then said to the nurse "why has she started on day 21? she should have started on day 1 blah blah blah"
I just shut my hearing off and thought bloody hell they don't know what IS GOING ON .

Anyway bit ****** off but what can you do my middle name is waiting.

So my cycle buddy could be anyone............

Sorry no personals will catch up later.


Bobble xxxx


----------



## fergie

Evening ladies

Murtle- great update, thank you.

Also, just wanted to update you on how things are going with me. I had the last pill on Monday just prior to my short cycle, AF expected on Wednesday (yesterday) and still hasnt appeared. Scan was booked for tomorrow 9am- supposed to be a day 3 scan! I called today and they said come in so we can check what's happening. Now I don't know what will happen with regard to starting the stimms- at least they can tell what my lining is up to tomorrow- apparently its possible not to bleed at all if its stayed thin. Not sure I understand that, but anyway. Lets see what tomorrow brings. I so hope it doesn't affect me starting the stimms.........

fergie


----------



## murtle

Hi Candy

You asked how I was coping - well not too bad at all. I have become a fully paid up member of the Self Preservation Society and am putting myself and my needs above all else. I still have a few low moments but pick myself up pretty quickly by putting a positive spin on things. Still have a bit of the green eyed monster in me when I still pg ladies or new mums but it will happen one day for me, I just have to be a bit more patient. Of course, a spot of retail therapy has helped put a smile on my face. Just wish I could be a bit more positive with the diet.  

Thanks for asking.

Well done Aless. Hope it didn't hurt too much.  

   That is so outrageous Bobble. I am furious for you. Do they know what they are doing?


luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB

hiya
Have had a tough da and have a splitting headache and they're drilling upstairs again!  Still at least   arrived today - yay!

Sorry about the me post. will catch up with everyone later.

Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Hy girls!

Struthie, glad that you are going to start...

Bobble, what a mess!! Keep fingers crossed for you.

Murtle, is good to know about the self preservation society   How stressful this IVF journey is  

Fergie, good luck  

Debbieb and Candy, thanks  

Karen, how are you doing?

AussieMegan, I don't know if you are reading this, but there is another Daniel dealing with fertility in the same accupunture clinic. He will be covering Daniel Elliott next week. Maybe you can call and ask if he has a slot?  

Yesterday, I ve got the call from dr and the nurse said that the oestrogen level was not so up as it should. She asked me if I have done the injection well, which I guess i did... And then, she told me to go home straigh away to inject 300 iui puregon instead of 225. Today I did a blood test and they sent me home with more menopur and also meridional. I really hope the thing works, I am so focus on this cycle... I try not to put too much stress in each result (as Zita recomends  ) but I reckon it is difficult... It is very easy to have a panick atack over this things. And to think that I have to wait until the call this afternoon   But, as a sample of my good intentions, I am NOT posting this question in ask a nurse, neither joining any other thread apart from this, I need to avoid the paranoid me  But of course, any advice would be wellcome 

Love, a


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

HOpe you girls are all ok.  My head is bursting at the moment with everything I have to get through at work today - end of financial year and all that - so I have forgotten any personals already! Please forgive me.
Soo looking forward to this coming holiday Monday!  That means when I come back on the 2nd it's only 9 days till my next appointment (not that I am counting)!!  ho ho

Too much to do today and not enough hours to do it in!

Hope you all have a great week-end and as stress-free as possible.

Take care all!

Love

Karenxxx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks everyone for the +ve vibes for the basting. I think it all went well...   I got a surge in the morning after taking the Pregnyl the previous morning so went off quite happily thinking all was okay. The only thing that's worrying me is that I had a +ve OV y'day morning (after I'd already had the basting).  We did the  just in case... The good news is DP's  were very good again... the vits are obviously helping a lot!  

Aless, it is good that ARGC are so up on the bloods. Better to find out now that the stimms need upping rather than a week or so down the line. I'm sure the extra drugs will do the trick sweetheart. You are right to try not to stress too much  - go with the flow - sounds like you are in safe hands.  

Kim - hope the EC/ET has gone well and you have some little embies safely tucked up on board...  

DebbieB -   

AussieMeg - thanks for the update. Now I can place you in my head.   Hope you have a great time in London. Will you be bringing Mr  back with you to Singapore?

Murtle - hi. Lovely to hear you so bright and cheery. The self-preservation thing sounds great - I am going to try it myself. You WILL get your little turtle!  

Fergie - good luck for the scan.  

Bobble - what a nightmare! Surely they can't start you on a cycle and then pull the rug from under you - it's just not on!!!   Hope they sort themselves out soon....

Karen - hope you are okay and the levels are alright.  

Billie and Chantelle - I was born in Newcastle and lived there until I was 18 but have lived down South since then. Still go up to see my Mam & Dad. I do miss it though - it's a great place! Do you have treatment at the RVI? Chantelle, I have tried acupuncture, but not in Geordieland. I feel as though it helps - if nothing else I feel more relaxed and positive afterwards.

Struthie - wow, you are going ahead quickly now! I think it would have been Sarah you saw as it was Nicky's day off y'day. They are both so sweet! Friday 13th is LUCKY for some - it will be lucky for you too, I'm sure... 

 to Candy, Looby Lou, PurpleAl, Tricia, DebbieA, Starr, Linds, Mizz (haven't heard from you for ages), Abby, NightNurse, Cathy, Lily and anyone I have missed... 



Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie

Hi Molly 
Yes it was Sarah and she really is lovely,really really nice.
I'm getting scared now!

Good luck in your 2ww xxx


----------



## Purpleal

To all my lovely IUI / IVF ladies!

I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful long weekend!

Take Care and Speak soon!

Adrienne / Purpleal
xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

I'm back!

Just lost two posts    1 long one and 1 small one.  It took me half an hour to catch up and do personals too  

So hello to Angus, candy, looby, adrienne, struthie, fergie, bobble, debbiea, debbieb, mez buddy, molly, billie, chantelle, aussiemeg. Sorry if I missed anyone its jetlag. I'm too tired to start all over.

Love NN x

Ps - Congrats Abby - I remembered that!


----------



## murtle

Welcome back Night Nurse

Hope you had a good holiday.

Back in time for a lovely long weekend - enjoy

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Thanks Murtle, your name was in my second lost post I didn't forget you    I know because I mentioned the weight loss confidence thing.  I put on 9lbs on hols from eating too many cakes and chips  

We can slim together, start on Monday I always say  

Love NN xx


----------



## KimE

Just a quick post as i am shattered from the roller coaster of a week!

I has ec on wednesday, and they got 11 eggs. Had the call on thursday morning to say only 2 had fertilised (apparently only 7 were mature, but it's still a low fert rate!!) 

This afternoon at EC i had a grade 1.5 3 cell, and a grade 2 4 cell. She said they were good. Having a very lazy weekend now   as i feel emotionally shattered.

Hope everyone is ok, sorry about the me post. Have a wonderful bank holiday weekend!

Kim x


----------



## Jellyhead

Morning campers!!!!
just a real quick one as i am off to work...AGAIN! 
Had some wine last night as my head was splitting and fed up......... now  i feel really bad   should not have had it........poo
will write personals tomorrow when i have time.... but a quite welcome back to the tanned  Night Nurse....hope your hols was good!
and Bobble what on earth is going on with your treatment...sounds mental..poor you feel so sorry for your stress.....try to keep your chin up....will i still be your twinnie?? 
My dad had his op and is in recovery at hospital so that is a weight of my mind.... 
I had my scan ...only a few small follies...none on one side it was day 5 
so he said early days....so another scan on tues to see how things are. So still on the 150iu's of purigon that kill like**** Damm was hoping for a lower dosage 
got to get dressed on fly!!!!!
catch everyone tomorrow......
love ya jelly


----------



## Candy

Welcome back NN  
Jelly don't feel bad sometimes a glass is just what you need and won't do any harm.

KIm, good luck with those beautiful embies you have back on board   

Glad your appointment went well struthie

Keeping everything crossed Molly    

Glad you are bearing up ok Murtle, even if the diet isn't xx 

Love to all not mentioned


----------



## Candy

Good luck to those in their 2ww's

Updated List - I hope !!

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04  
Candy - Positive - November 04 
Megan35 - Positive - 29 December 04 
LoubyLou - Natural Positive - Feb 04 
Purpleal - Positive - March 04 
AussieMeg - BFP with Twins !! - March 04  
SharonM - Positive - March 04 
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one 
AbbyCarter - Positive April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

KimE - 2ww 
Molly - IUI 2ww  
Bobble - Stimming 1st scan 28th April
Alessandra - Stimming  
NN - Downregging from 23/04
Jellyhead - Stimming
Fergie - Stims 29/04, estimated EC 16/05 
DebbieB - Downregging - Scan 3rd May

*IVF Recruits*  

KarenC - prostap inj 11/05 & Scan 24/05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
EmmaO - Having FET April 05
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
Datai - Starting March/April 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Billie - Taking some time out 
Starr -    
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Sicknote -  
Chantelle -  
Mez - On the waiting list

Candy x


----------



## ck6

hi...not sure where to go so came here.... i've had 3 failed iui's and waiting for af to start ivf ...it was due yesterday, i'm sure its coming argh!!!! anyway our clinic said ivf basically same as iui up to egg collection, so that's two injections a night ( i presumme higher dose of puregon)  and scanning in between.. so sorry for being dumb but what does down regging and stimming mean....thanks for any info, also we do iui and wait a month after bfn  do some clinics do this back to back ?? i was posting on iui part 73 ....thanks xx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girls!

NN glad to have you back 

Hy Jelly, it seems that we are both stimming 

Candy, thanks for updating the list 

KimE, GOOD LUCK and congratulations about your embies   

ck6, d/r mean that you take a spray that basically shut down your ovaries, so as you are "clean" for the clinic to work and "manipulate" you. Once you af comes, you have a scan in day 2 o 3 to see if your linning is thin enough to start stimulation (stimming). You stim for 12 days approx. In my clinic I have bloods everyday and another scan near the date of EC (egg collection). Then you wait a few days and they tell you how many of them (if any) have fertilized and what quality they are (don't ask me about that, I am WAY TOO PARANOID to find out) and then, the famous day of ET (eggs transfer) arrived. If you are ovre 40 you can have 3 on obard. And then you have the dreaded 2ww wait just like in IUI. That's IVF in a nutshell. The experts here are Candy and Aussiemegan, like in the IUI thread 

I am having meridion 450   It seems that I am not responding SO well to stimulation and they changed from puregon 300 to meridion 450 two days ago. They also called to say to inject ASAP. I am praying that this cycle is not cancelled  Of course, I am really scared of that . Anyway, at least is good to know how I respond to drugs...

Love girlies


----------



## Triciah

Hi All

I was hoping to come here to catch up and see how everyones weekend was going....but I'm going to make this one short.

I noticed spotting/bleeding about 12.30   Not such good news. Called the hospital and the IVF person on call said that 1 in 4 spot/bleed throughout but I (for whatever reason) don't think that this is that. I haven't got any cramps yet. She said that if the bleeding stops then it's likely to be ok....but not if not. Thougth that would've been obvious. She was nice tho. Said to carry on as normal and call Tuesday for a scan if haven't bled lots. But to carry on as normal in between as nothing will stop it if it's going to happen. Very sad    

Don't know what to do with myself now. Poor dh is beside himself too.

Sorry for bringing such a bleak post to what seems to be quite a cheery thread at the mo. 

Catch you later.

T
XX


----------



## alessandra

Triciah, try to think positive, I know easier to say than done. But remember how many people in this site ask questions about bleeding and then go on with the pg. I have two friends that are pg at the mo and both of them bled and were scared to death but nothing happened. Try to relax and don't think that because you feel negative, everything WILL be negative. It is just our mind protecting you and all that. Please, keep up posted about everything, I will be checking the site from time to time. 

Lots of love and light for you Triciah


----------



## Candy

Tricia  

I know the nurse is right in the respect that if this wasn't meant to be no amount of taking it easy will help, but I still think you should rest and keep your feet up, it could be the 2nd sac coming away as this is not always reabsorbed, or maybe some old blood.

I pray with all my heart that this is not a threatened miscarriage and hope that you and Hendy can support each other through this weekend, until you can have a scan Tuesday, but please if it gets heavier or you need reassurance, go to your local hospital.

When I went apart from making me drink 2 pints of water, then realising it was too early to do an external scan and doing an internal, they were fabulous, the guy we saw, said that if at any stage I needed further reassurance or bleeding didn't stop to just come back.  We did phone my doctors first though and they wrote a note to take down with me.

If its any reassurance, I was in so much pain, much worse than period pain, back and tummy cramps ... please don't ever apologise to us, you are not bringing the thread down, we are here to support you through this no matter what.

I hope Aless's words could offer some comfort, all my love and positive vibes Tracey xx


----------



## struthie

Tricia
I hope this may help you,when I m/c I had a lot of pain,and I mean a lot.
I also bled when I was preg with Steven but no pain,if you have no pain I am sure its a good sign.
Go to bed and rest rest rest.

Hope you have no more,it doesn't mean the end,honestly xxx


----------



## murtle

Dear Tricia

Try not to panic. Both AussieMeg and Adrienne had spotting not long after their first scan and everything has turned out ok for them. Try to stay calm and positive. I really do hope it is nothing serious.

Thinking of you.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Triciah

Thanks girls for all your support. I've posted on the BFP thread. Sorry for being lazy.

Spk to you soon.

T
xxx


----------



## Billie

Hi

Tricia -     for you and DH.  Take care of yourself and rest as everyone suggests.  Looking at everyone's posts, this appears to be fairly common, but when it's happening to you, you can't be rationale about it.  As others have said, don't let it worry you so much - go to your local hospital for a scan instead.
Quick hello to Candy this morning - you never fail to remember me even when I'm not around!!  I can't believe you're nearly at 30 weeks.  It seems to have gone so quickly!!  Saying that though, I would be about 24 weeks if my last pg had sustained - I'm sure it wouldn't have gone this quickly if it had though.  Take care and enjoy your remaining blooming weeks!
Molly -     to you and DH for the 2ww.  I'm at the QE hospital in Gateshead for treatment but go between there and the RVI for care when I get a successful pg.
Nice to see a suntanned NN back on line - hope you had a ball!!
KimE -     for you and DH too on your 2ww.

Well, that's all from me folks!!  Sunday lunch is begging to be cooked.

For those not mentioned personally, lots of love and luck is sent your way.
Billie xx


----------



## MollyW

Tricia - just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. What a nightmare for you both to have all this worry. I can understand what you mean about not really wanting to know, just in case. It seems like very good news that the bleeding has eased/stopped and that you have no cramps. If it does get any worse though I wouldn't hesitate to get straight to the EPU and have a scan.    

Billie - hi to you. Are you having a break from tx at the moment? Hope you'll be at the RVI very soon! I think it's a great place, my Mum was in there for breast cancer tx about five years ago. Now has the all-clear... 

Congrats to Kim on the ET. Snuggle up with those little ones... 

Well, I am not meant to be on here, but am confined to bed so the laptop has had to come out... I think I have mild OHSS and my tx folder advises bed rest and aspirin, so that's what I'm doing - even though its a BH & we had loads planned.  

I have quite bad pain in my left ovary that is crippling when I stand for any length of time. When I'm laid down I feel absolutely fine though... Probably over-reacting a teeny bit, but not taking any chances just in case.

Love to you all, and     for Tricia.
Molly
xxx


----------



## Candy

Molly, make sure you drink at least 3 litres of water xxx promise to reply proberly later and read Billies post, just sneaked on, am in the process of painting the shed x


----------



## alessandra

Triciah, thinking o you   

Hy dear Molly     please take care of your self and take plenty of fluids!! As I have been upped again (now I am in 450 meridion and 150 puregon  ) I have to drink plenty of water myself. I'll be thinking of you Molly   

I am terribly afraid that this cycle could be interrupted due to poor response   

Love, girls

aless


----------



## ck6

thanks aless for info on prevoius page.... feel   waiting for af was due on friday....not started did a test this am... neg...my poor dh was standing there waiting for the result with his fingers crossed.... where this af has got to i just don't know....my last treatment was iui neg on 0104....so i am waiting to go onto ivf.... tricia...a girl i know didn't know she was pregnant as she had something like a af every month went to her doctor as she was trying to loose weight and he told her she was 6 months pregnant.... she had a dd who is fine, also my sil had bleeding throughout her two pregnancies, both times she delivered healthly babies ... hope you are ok caroline x


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Thanks for the welcome backs although don't want to be back as I have nothing to look forward to now    Still will get busy planning next years holiday. Dh said he didn't want to go away next year but looks like he might have changed his mind since the subject of Las Vegas came up!  

Molly - Hope you are resting up.  When do you test?

Candy - 30 weeks!   WOW cannot believe you are nearly there, how time flies!

Welcome ck6!

Triciah - I do hope your bleeding is nothing too serious and that it has stopped.  Good luck for Tuesday and try not to worry which is easier said than done I know.   

Billie - Nice to hear from you again and that you still check in on us  

Aless - I hope the increase in the drugs works for you     Get daniel to insert more needles  

Hope everyone has a nice bank holiday weekend.

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Where did the Wonderful weekend they forecast go 
I was really looking forward to a walk along the pier with my ice cream - all for junior of course   

Triciah - Sorry for the late reply - Hope everything has settled down - Only one more sleep til tuesday. I had exactly the same at 6 weeks and 8 weeks, and was getting myself in real state   - I must say i contacted the Early pregnancy unit at my local hospital and they were great - I had 4 scans in all before my official 13 week one. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Molly - I was told lots of protein, water and cranberry juice. Hope you are feeling better soon    

NN - Lovely to have you back - though i see you left the sunshine there   
Hope they didint give you too much of a hard time getting all your needles through - How is it going 

Billie - Missed you    - Always lovely to see you posting and Looking out for us - Have you thought about what's next ??     

CK6 - Sorry for your bfn -    

Sorry thats about all my brain can cope with   
Love to Candy, Murtle, Aless, Struthie, Aussie, Kim, Purpleal, Karen, Jelly, The debbies and anyone else i have rudely forgotten   

Happy Bank Holiday 
Looby xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks looby, af still not here...in limbo land now..cx


----------



## Candy

Morning All

Yesterday turned out glorious after all for us, although today doesn't look so good and we have our village May Faye on, so hoping it stays dry.  Hope you get some sun Louby.

Hoping you can get a morning scan tomorrow Tricia and you haven't had any further bleeding   Molly hoping your OHSS eases off, not a nice way to spend your bank hols, lets hope its all worth it !!   

NN, it does feel nice that in a few days I can say due in 10weeks are you down regging ?

CK6 hope that Af arrives or you get apositive test

Aless, try not to worry remember its quality not quantity and your hospital sure are keeping an eye on  

Billie, I can't forget you, especially not b4 I here news of the safe arrival of your little one, you have been through so much and so deserve some good news, plus I know you keep an eye on us xx It has gone fast now looking back, I think its the last 4-5 weeks that drag (((hugs)))

Love to all C x


----------



## Jellyhead

Morning campers!!!!
whats with the sun? i was going to paint my front door today but it has come over a bit grotty....any excuse eh!!
Well I'm still jabbing up....going further and further up my thigh and have found a little flabby bit in the corner to pinch..so it was not as painful  might try that pen thing...scares me  more though, never mind bit late in the day anyway  well headaches alittle better last couple of days, but ovary's are feeling tender, hope thats a good sign that they are filling up with follies   Have got my scan Tues to see how they are getting on then doc says hopefully this weekend E/C oh my god..AT LAST!!!!! 
No other news guys...Dads still in hospital but looking a lot better......  was going to get my crowd of buddies out to go to pub garden this sarvo if it does not rain....(hey i will be on orange juice  no more wine) or we will get together for a game of poker!!!!

Anyways    to ALESS - you druggy girl you..... how comes two differant lots ?? i am on 150 puregon and thought that was a big dose! you must fill 3 needles...greedy  I think i saw you post on ivf first timers,we  all do not have a clue but nice bunch of girls...i did not know it was your first time too   when is your E/C
NN - Vegas is the place to go.......missed out going when i was in san Diego and regretted it!!! anyways hows things with you Mrs
TRICAH - good luck tomorrow     
CK6 - welcome and fingers crossed for you...still early to know if it is bfn...   
Hi ya to BILL - LOOBY MAD LOO -MOLLY - MOTHER CANDY - STRUTH - PURPLEAL - KAREN - THE DEBBIE GIRLS - ANGUS WHERE ARE YOU? - FERGIE - MEZ - CHAN - ABBY - AUSSIE GIRL -THE LOVERLY MURTLE .
I got my daughters prom dress in Monsoon and fell on the floor at the price...well it was silk, so expensive. She had a bit of a ding dong with my x who was meant to pay half, and was v upset but my mum stepped in and paid half  I can not believe that she is going to an end of   school year prom...  where has the years gone? sorry just started rambling!
Anyways another dull B/H put away the sun cream cos it ain't happening
catch you lot tomorrow with  some follie numbers i hope!
lots a love Jelly


----------



## alessandra

HY, NN nice to see you back!! More needles!!!!!!!!    

Triciah and Molly, thinking on you both   

Thanks for your words Candy, it is so nice to see your pg going so smooth 

Jelly      I have puregon 150 (one needle) , plus 3 cartridges of sthg called meridion in one needle  Two needles daily and they called at the most bizarre times to say go home and inject  My dh thinks that I have my body taken by an alien. Today we were happily walking around enjoying the sun, when I began to feel paranoid, tired and sad. And I screamed "We are too far, we should go back"    What I meant was that I had to inject in half an hour and at the same time, I felt paranoid because we walked a lot in the morning and dr banned gym and I though that may be I was breaking some rule, etc    He is patient but he does not have a clue, my dh.  

Hy Luby beauty!!  

Anyway, I hope you are all enjoying this lovely day. Now, I really need to rest, I am all tears and nerves. Really hope the drugs are working  

Love, paranoid a


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Well it has absolutely thrown it down here today in between the sun being out this morning    Mind you I have spent half the afternoon on the phone trying to sort out pooter problems.  We keep getting chucked offline for about half an hour or so then we cang et back on, any ideas anyone?  Its complicated because I have a router as my modem and no internet provider supports the router so can't help.  PC world have a lot to answer for selling me something no one supports!   

Jelly - Good news that ec is soon arriving are you scared because I am that things won't work and then I'm further in debt  

Candy, Looby  - yes I am d/r on day 10 today and Af arrived
last night. Called the clinic today and spoke to the embryologist (nurses must have been busy or off) and she said she would speak with my consultant tomorrow and get back to me with some dates tomorrow!  I start my new job tomorrow though and they don't know obviously about the ivf. Things are going to get very complicated for me because they have booked me on all sorts of courses in the next few weeks!

Aless - I will be on 350iu of menopur per day thats four bottles probably in two injections plus the d/r injection - am not looking forward to that!  Did you make it back in time to jab?

ck6 - were you on cyclogest for your iui?  If so that could be the reason for no af.  I know what you mean about yr dh waiting they get there hopes up too when there is no af.

Hellos to the rest of the gang

Love NN xx


----------



## ck6

hi af finally here 4 days late !!!! do i count this as day one?....as i need to go for a day scan on day 3 ......now the fun begins ..... xx hi nn yes i was on cyclogest..but stopped it 01 04 thanks anyway x


----------



## *looby*

NN 

You can put all your menopur in 1 injection - I had 375 ( 5 vials ) and was told to do them all in one water - Not that i minded saved on the injections  

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi there

Molly, hope you're feeling much better having had a good rest. 

Night Nurse, 'fraid I don't have any suggestions computerwise, other than to shout at it and tell it to start working properly (guess you know why I'm no IT whizz!)

ck, glad your AF has arrived at last. I should think you do count today as day 1.

Aless, I'm sure your long walk won't have done any harm, will probably have done you a lot of good instead, giving your body something to take its mind off all the drugs!

Hi to Looby, Candy, Jelly and everyone else. Tricia, will be thinking of you and hope all goes well tomorrow morning.

Abby
x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, I've been to the scan today and I have 3 small ones in the right and 4 or 5 bigger ones in the left. My oestradiol was 166 two days ago, which I was a bit on the low side I imagine, but at least it seems that it goes ahead. Dr. said it was not brilliant, but it happens and that we must stimulate them (I imagine the follicles...). 

NN, yes, I got home just in time to inject   And like Looby, I put 3 meridion in one water (one jab) and you regulate the puregon... So, I have two jabs because my d/r is with spray...


Thanks abby  

See you later girls, 

x, a


----------



## DebbieB

hi ladies

Had my scan today, blood results tomorrow.  Came home with all the drugs - yay   and told I would probably start on Thursday.  It will be lovely to feel normal again after all that d/r ing.  

Aless - good luck with all yours   and I'm sure the walk did you good!
Hey, even if you only get 8 that is good!  As everyone will tell you, it only takes 1!! 

NN - hope it goes ok with the new job and you don't get messed about too much.  It is such a pain, isn't it?  I wish everything else could just stop while I do this tx so I didn't have to arrange and rearrange everything  

Hi Jelly - hang in there, girl!  Glad the headaches are getting better. I had a thumper of one today at work with all those kids - not a good thing, I can tell you!! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well!

Debbie


----------



## night nurse

Morning Everyone

Debbieb - Looks like we will be cycling together then  

Looby - I will do that thanks, don't want more jabs than necessary now do I?

Abby - hows it going?

Ck6 - Are you going straight into ivf then?  If so you will be another cycle buddy  

Well we had a court hearing next tuesday the final one for dh to adopt my two but dd has her SAT's and cannot come out of school and so we have had to reschedule for the week after. Its sods law that it will be the week of ec/et isn't it?  Plus of course all these courses with work timing is a major issue with me right now.  Have rang the clinic again to see if I can get any scan dates of them but the nurses were busy.  They had better not forget to ring me back!  I thought you had to have a B/L scan on day 2/3 of your cycle? They had better get a move on then as its day 3 tomorrow!

Anyway de-stress de-stress de-stress have to keep telling myself this as I can feel myself getting all wound up already.

Love to Candy, Aussiemeg, Adrienne, Murtle, Billie, Jelly, Bobble, Angus, Starr, Debbiea and anyone else I have forgotten.  

Love NN xx


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Debbieb, good luck with your cycle this time   

NN, yes you have a scan in day 3 (could be 4 I understand). And yes, DESTRESS   

Love, a


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me but I promise to come back later for personals.

Just got back from the hospital and all is ok. Relieved isn't the word for it, I tell you. We saw the same nurse as we've been seeing since the transfer and she was lovely. She couldn't tell why or where the bleeding was coming from but showed us our precious little bubs with heartbeat. The pure joy. 

Thank you all SOOOO much for your support.

I'm off to bed for an hour or so as am wiped out with it all but will come back later to catch up properly.

All my love.

T (& DH sends his too a couldn't have gotten thru this weekend without you guys)

XXXX


----------



## Candy

Tricia that is fabulous news, DH & I are also relieved !!! hope you get some well deserved sleep and that you never have to go through this again.

Aless, sounds to me like you have a fair few beautites, hoping they keep growing.

NN, thats just typical, everything coming at once, hope you get it sorted.

Not read back any further but love to all C x


----------



## murtle

Dear Tricia

I am sooo relieved to hear that. You get plenty of rest and take it easy.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Triciah - Thats fantastic news Congratulations!

Quick update on me ... The embryologist rang me to say that I have a B/L scan booked next Weds, start stimms on Thurs and ec is scheduled for Tuesday 24th May.     I said thats in the morning isn't it because I have to go to work in the afternoon to which she replied ' I don't think you will be working its a general anasthetic you will be having!'  I knew that its just its a new job!!  Anyway I said I am booked on courses for days I don't normally work so maybe I could swap one of those for the tuesday.

This is of course if I get that far of course, all sorts of things can go wrong in the meantime.  right have to go get some dinner got to be at work for 2pm!   Seems funny saying that as havn't been work for a month!

Love NN xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

OK, phew! just read through the posts since I last posted (it took a while) and I am about to post as many personals as I can remember.
Sorry I have not been around to post, I have been staying at my mothers house watching my younger sister while my mother is away! They have internet access but I did not anyone walking in while I was posting. So here goes......

Triciah- so glad to see your post, such good news 

Molly- I noticed from one of your posts that you were saying hi to a fellow Geordie. I am a Geordie too! Cant remember who you said was the other Geordie but hello to them also  

Bobble- I hope you are sorted out now, what a mess they have gotten in to!

Alessandra- I am glad to see you are responding to the drugs now, good luck!

Murtle- I think the self-preservation society sounds great!

KimE- I hope you are feeling OK on your 2ww  

Ck6- hi, I am also new to this thread after failed iui’s, will be starting ivf soon. Good luck! 

OK I have a question, I'm going to sound thick now but never mind.
While stimming for iui I had Menopure (don't think that is how you spell that) My clinic measured it by telling you how many amps to take per day each amp containing 75 ui's.
The dosage changed from 1 amp up to 4 amps per day.
I wanted to know from any of you guys who have taken the same drug what the dosages for ivf are. Do you start on a higher dose than 1 amp? I realise all clinics will differ on this, I was just curious as i have responded to 1 amp in previous cycles but in other it has taken 4 amps to get started.
Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## ck6

hi glad everything ok tricia....  nn think day 3 for me is on thrusday...me too waiting for clinic to phone back with appointment my last iui was in march with bfn on 1st april.. hope everyone else is ok..will try and remember names caroline x


----------



## DebbieB

Tricia - great news!  

NN - I had my scan today and it was day 5... is the ec date flexible? Are they assuming the follies will be there and the right size and all?   My doc seems to want to wait and then lets me know closer to the date - the only problem with that is then I can't give work very much notice!! 

Debbie


----------



## MollyW

Tricia - that is GREAT news! I am sooo relieved for you both. 

Aless - 8 follies sounds great sweetheart. They sound like they're on the case and will make sure they keep on growing. Remember they can put on a growth spurt VERY suddenly, so try to stay  

Lily - didn't realise you were a Geordie too (as well as a fellow Staffie owner!) Fellow Geordies are Billie and Chantelle...   Not sure about your Q. Would have thought you'd need more drugs for IVF as they want many follies - more than the maximum 3 they want for IUI. Perhaps one of the real IVFers can advise (instead of an imposter!  )

Good luck Debbie B.

NN - hope you can get your dates sorted hun. Sounds like a nightmare time to plan anything!  

 to Abby. Less than a week now until the scan.  

Jelly - hope all goes well for EC.  

Candy and Looby, thanks for the advice. DP got some cranberry juice y'day and I drank loads of water. Feeling a lot better now. More a dull ache than a horrid pain now, but can't get comfy at night... Have come into work today as have loads to do before going to the Lake District for the w/e (my mum's 70th). KJ suggested it could be a cyst. Think she's probably right as I wouldn't have thought I was on enough drugs for OHSS (?). Nurse said at my Day 9 scan I had a "monster" follie. Just hoping it wasn't a cyst in disguise. Does anyone know if you can get a cyst and still ovulate?

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## Chantelle

Hey everyone

Triciah - fantastic news - it must have been such a difficult weekend for you and your DH, but you must be so relieved.

Alessandra- it all looks promising - good luck!

Hi to Murtle, Candy, Molly, KimE

Lily - I was on 3 amps of Menopur for my IVF cycle.  This is, I believe, the standard amount they start you on for IVF.  I hadn't been on menopur before either, but luckily responded well.  Where are you having tx?  I was based at the Centre for Life?

NN - good luck for stimming

lol
Chantelle
x


----------



## BOBBLE

Evening All,

NN-Regarding your PC problems- I had a very strange problem about two months ago where my PC just shut off on its own, I spoke to a guy in my IT dept at work who took a look and said all it is was dust collecting in the fan-If you take your PC to the doc they wont tell you this and will probaly say its a virus and charge you lots-Aparently this is very common as the fan stops and the PC has automatic shut off. 

Lilly-I have been told I will be taking 3 AMPS for IVF but this does depend on your FSH levels.

Tricah-I am so happy for you girl-just relax now and try to enjoy the journey. 

Aless-wow 8 follies-that is really great-next scan you may have even more.        

Update from me-Well it is good news at last, the contract is now signed and sealed for 10 girls (me being one).
My nurse has to stagger us as we have all been waiting like buses, so she has asked me to start on Thursday at 9am-So that NN and debbie on same day. 

NN-interested to see they have told you that E/C will be 24th, they can actually tell when it will be.
I really feel for you at the moment with the new job and the court hearing, at a time like this the last things you want to worry about. 

Jelly-hope your OK, nice little chat we had the other night. 

I have two massive cold sore on my lip at the moment-dont know if this is the d/r drugs or not.

Anyway I am very happy today-not long now till my little follie friends start to come out to play... 

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

I haven't read through all the messages but promise to get back with personals later.  Have to say to Tricia - brilliant news and such a relief for you!

Reason for this post is a quick update on me.  We're currently on the 2WW after the second go at IVF.  Testing is next week.  Not sure why but I haven't wanted to share this sooner even with you girls who are so supportive.  Can't really explain why or how I've felt, just didn't want to tempt fate I think - hope you all understand and forgive my evasiveness in the past few weeks (esp Candy and Molly)!  Currently undergoing all of the 2WW worries, analysing every twinge, fretting about doing things right and wrong etc - so want this to work and absolutely terrified with it. 

Love to all 
Billie x


----------



## BOBBLE

Billie-I totally understand your reasons and good luck to you mate. 
Bobble xxx


----------



## murtle

Best of luck to you Billie    

Well done Aless - 8 follies wow!    

Hope you are feeling better Mollie. Have a good weekend in the Lake District.

NN- Hope your first day at the new job wasn't too nerve wracking for you. Good luck with the stimming     Seems like you'll have good company with Debbie and Bobble.

Jelly - I'm dying to hear your news. Hope you saw plenty of juicy follies at your scan today.

 for Chantelle

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi all,

Triciah, posted to you on the other thread, but so pleased for you.

Molly, glad you're feeling a bit better. Don't know much about cysts, but hopefully one of the other girls will, so will be able to put your mind at rest. Hope you have a really good time at the weekend for your mum's birthday do, sounds like a lovely way to celebrate.

NN, think it varies - I had my baseline scan on day 4. Good luck for yours.

Lilly, I think everyone's different as to what dose they start stimming on. I was on 5 amps of Menogon the first four days, then they upped it to 6!! But it should definitely be more than 1 amp.

Billie, hope you're coping OK with this 2ww.  

Aless, 8 can be a lucky number you know - I also had 8 follies (well they got 8 eggs, so I think I did!) 

Hi to Chantelle, Murtle, Bobble and anyone else I've forgotten,

Abby
x


----------



## starr

Hiya All

Sorry been hiding for a few days....

Had a lovely weekend. It was our 7th anniversary on sunday, had some family over, a bit of an impromtu party . 

We've also planted a Magnolia Tree in the front garden in memory of our little angel..

Tricia so glad you got good news honey.. fingers crossed all will be trouble free for you both now xx

Billie... Good luck for your 2ww xxx

NN glad you had a lovely holiday.... 

Lots of you starting this month. Good :Luck to you all

Alless don't worry, i'm sure they will sort out your drugs xx

Candy 30 weeks already  wow xx

Murtle, your society sounds great, can i join ??

Sorry brain's gone now..... First day back at work and lots to think about. My heart is not really in it anymore... Not sure why.... could be about the miscarriage or maybe something else. Needs thinking about.

Lots of love to you all

Starr xxx


----------



## murtle

on the way to you, Starr.

Happy anniversary  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## debbiea

Wow, lots of stuff going on at the moment.

Tricia, I am so pleased everything went ok at your scan. I can't imagine what you would have been going through.

And Billie, wow, you did well keeping that quiet but I can fully understand why. Sending you so lots of love and          for your 2ww. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts from over here.

Starr, lot of    to you and happy anniversary.

Aless, a little     for those 8 follies - well done. Any idea when ec will be. And a little     for DebbieB aswell.

Jelly, how did your scan go.

Bobble, great news about your contract. So pleased you made the 10.

NN, good luck for starting stimms tomorrow.

Molly, hope you are feeling better.

Love to Candy, Lily, Chantelle, Abby, Purpleal, Murtle, Caroline and anyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Jellyhead

Oh girls.......
not a smiling happy Jelly  
had a bit of a knock back with my scan....... After two IUI's and follies coming out of my ear holes on a very low dosage...thought it would be the same............ my ovary's kill so i thought i had hundreds growing in there. Scan showed one on the left about size 12 and on the right one big one 17.5 (which we will prob loose) and 5 other smaller ones. I was going collecting Fri but have now to have a scan Fri then if all is well collecting Monday. He also doubled my dosage so instead of 150iu i am on 300iu and have to take that for 5 days till Monday. Worst thing was we were hit with a £500 bill for good measure!!!!! I was really knocked back by it all yesterday and got quite upset  think i really am at the end with the injections & headaches....... the goal posts were moved and all that thing!!
So lesson learned NEVER predict or take for granted anything in IVF Wars as you never know    I thought i would have loads of follies and i was chuffed that my med bill was pretty cheap...  One good good thing that came out of it i found out my mother has a heart  for once i was not my bubbly self and my sister actually asked what was wrong...so i told her about follies & bill, she told my mum....and wow mother gave my a cheque for it .....  don't think she realy understands that it is not a cert that we will get preg...but i have tried to explain. It is the first time in 38 years she has ever done anything so generous for me....am a little gob smacked  could it have been the wine she had had??   Also dad is now out of hospital i got him yesterday and he is back on his feet again 
Well i got through the treble jabbing last night without to many tears  meds arrive this morning....so fingers crossed that they are worth it and make the follies grow, will i make any more

Sorry ladies that this is a ME ME post....will read back your posts tonight for personals.... Hey Bobble...caught your news FAB  nice chatting to u 2!!!!

Be back later gaiters
from a   shell shocked Jelly


----------



## alessandra

Triciah, I am soooooooo happy!! Yesterday my pc crashed after reading your post, that's why I couldn't send my big hug before. I am very very happy for you. Your story is one that made me smile and get going   

Starr, I fully understand you. When I got back to work after the miscarriage, nothing made sense  I feel that the only way of overcoming sadness is living through it. Have all my love    

THANKS CANDY, MURTLE, DEBBIEA, DEBBIEB, BOBBLE, CHANTELLE, ABBY, LILY AND STARR.

Billie, i fully understand your reasons, you don't have to apologize with us. i stayed out for more than 2 months after the m/c. This is my 3rd return 

Bobble, at last!!! CONGRATULATIONS    

Jelly, you jellyhead!!!  Remember what happened with me?? I used to respond like a chicken with clomid and now I only produced 3 small and 5 bigger ones with 600 iui of combined nuclear weapons   But they said that things could improve, there are a lot of cases, and that you only need one. So, keep your jelly-chin up, girl. And say thanks to your mummy  

Chantelle, I started on puregon 225 and they increase to 300 and then merional 450 and I am now in merional 450 + puregon 150. And I am in day 7   I think the standardt starting point is 225? 

Oh ABBEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved the 8 reference!!!     I don't know if all my follies will make it, though. I feel them more on the left side... My right ovary is the lazy one  

Molly, as far as I understand a cyst is a follicle not "ovulated". But you can have to follies and ovulate one and keep the other. That happens to me before starting IVF and they "aspirated"  it. But don't assume you have that   

Love, girlies and thanks for all the follie dancing and good words, I really need them


----------



## Candy

Time to catch up a little me thinks  

Aless, hope those beautities keep growing, Molly Kim could be right, I know very little about cysts, but would have thought the other one woudl have still made the journey down   can you call the clinic as I know I woudl need to know, but then I guess you can't just pop down for a scan as its so far 

Starr thats a lovely thing to do, magnolias are beautiful, although mine got attacked by the frost this year, our goddaughters parents brought us one when we got married to grow with our marriage   Starr I can fully relate to loosing heart at work, I have no words of wisdom, but know that it took me some time to get back on track its so cruelw hen your dreams are shattered, but you must hold onto the fact it can happen and WILL happen again  

Billie - I am unsure how you manged to keep that quiet, but I do respect your reasons and think you are very brave, this 2ww will be hard I know it, but we are here if you need some comfort or a rantt .... we have nothing to forgive you for Billie, will keep everything crossed for you both 

                 

Hope you are ok Tricia, love to all C x

PS Woke up last night with cramp in both my calves, jumped out of bed, DH asked if I was ok and I screamed blue murder at him, woke up this morning feeling decidely guilty about my outburst, no idea where it came from !! lol


----------



## lilly2k3

HI Girls,

Thank you for responding to my question on drug doses. I feel more confident now in that I know I at least grew follies on a lower dose for IUI so am hoping my response will be OK for ivf. 

Chantelle- I am at the Center for life also   Are you still going there?

Bobble- Great news that everything is sorted out for you now, good luck xx

Billie- Good luck with the rest of your 2ww  

Alessandra- It is all looking a lot more positive for you now  

Star- 

Jelly- Sorry you are having such a tough time. We will all just have to get out our dancing shoes and do that follie dance a bit harder for you 

 to all I have missed out on my personals, I hope you are all ok.


----------



## MollyW

Billie! What a surprise, you cheeky little  . Seriously though, I can understand your reasons for keeping the tx quiet. Wishing you all the VERY best for a happy outcome for you and DH. xx 

Bobble - AT LAST! Wow, starting tomorrow too...  

Chantelle  - hope you are doing okay. x

Murtle - thanks, I'm looking forward to it.   to you.

 to Abby. Hope things are okay with you and your sis.

Starr   . Very difficult going back to work hunny, you are bound to feel different. A m/c does put everything into perspective and other things don't seem to be important as they were. Candy is right (as ever!   ) in what she says. You WILL do it again....

NN and Debbie - good  luck to you both.  

Jelly - bless your Mum. The follies should get going now with the extra drugs, and as I said to Aless, don't forget it's not uncommon to get a late spurt...  

Aless, hope your follies are swelling nicely. When is your next scan? I am SO hoping it wasn't a cyst as I think my other follie was too small to come to anything.  

Candy  Thanks hunny, but I think the clinic will just tell me to wait and see.   I guess time will tell and until then, there's always hope.... 

Lily - hello hinny! When do you start tx?  

 to Looby, AussieMeg (hope the jet-lag isn't too bad), Debbiea, PurpleAl, Struthie, Mizz, Angus, Karen, Cathy (how did your appt go?) and everyone else.

Love Molly
x


----------



## DebbieB

Hi girls

Just a quickie to let you know I got the call this afternoon to say I could go ahead with stimming from tomorrow morning - yay!  Scan next wednesday to see how I'm doing.

Billie - all the best to you in the 2WW  

Bobble - about time girl - good luck! 

Molly, thanks for the kind thoughts! all the best to you too  

Jelly, mums! couldn't you just hug them to pieces? Bless her cotton socks.


Starr - lovely to hear from you.  The magnolia tree sounds lovely. 

got to go to bed - late here!
lots of love to all

Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Molly, it needn't be a cyst    Maybe it is THE FOLLIE, the lovely one, full of oozytes and opportunities   

Thanks for the sudden spurt knowledge, I love that   
I am tryiing now to think of the it is quality not quantity mantra now  

Wish you all the best Molly, darling 

Candy, thanks as usual. I hope they are growing. I can't do anything about that now...

Lillie, thanks 

Today was the maddest day of all. I throwed away (I am sure there is a word in english for that) a little bit of liquid when taking the air away from the injection and panicked and call the clinic and they told me to wait until the results tomorrow. And when I went to sniff I realized that the bottle was almost empty, so I pumped like a woman possesed by demons and I don't know if I put too much or to little. Maybe I surpassed all dr and I found the real formula of equilibrium for me. Unfortunately I am not able to repeat the things I did today.. Guau! 

Love girlies

aless


----------



## Triciah

Hi Girls....another heartfelt thanks for all your support over the weekend  

Plus I'm determined to catch up with you all properly now......but so much has happened since I last posted properly so forgive me if I miss a goings ons...

Candy...you made me laugh re picking on your dh. I am so like that when I'm tired..pg or not. Bless you tho for getting away with murder. I plan on doing the very same thing. Ah no...just kidding.

Aless..... Whats the Merional for?  Re the follies spurting. It is true. And you are sooo right re quality not quantity. I had the same thing with the sniffer. I was sure I'd d/r about 4days too early due to over sniffing...but then I figured once you'd d/r you'd d/r and you couldn't go any further. I'm glad you've only got one more day to wait til your next result.       A few more of those vibes won't go amiss. XXXX

Jelly...a stressful time or what!! Re the follies not growing I had the very same thing on my first IVF but I don't think I even responded as well as you are doing. But they upped my dose to 350 too and it did the trick......so everything crossed. I didn't get my BFP but then I don't think our embies were all that great. They didn't charge me for the extra but boy was I stung for the higher dose on the second go. Remember....it only takes on embryo to implant and they'll only put two back....Remember that BFP is still out there. Re  your mum....they are funny creatures. I love mine to bits but never tell her about anything stressful cos she just falls in a heap and needs caring for...so no point really. But they do love us and show it in their own way. Good news about your Dad too. Long may the good news continue  

Chantelle, Murtle, Abby, Debbiea...how are you all doing? Did you do anything nice at the weekend?

Starr......I think the tree planting is a lovely idea too. I hope it blooms all bright and beautiful for you and makes you smile when you look at it next year. Not just yet though. Too soon. I hope the people in work are giving you a break and support where you need it. XXXXX

Billie....I think it's totally understandable not posting til now. In some ways it means that it's still private and you can put it away, even for a second, cos no one knows....but we're here no  second week as it just seems so far away til you know the result. And then as it gets nearer you wonder if you want to know at all!! Stressful.When are you testing? Offload here and don't worry about keeping up. We all need the board at different times and for different reasons. But we all know that. Big hugs.

MollyW.....Are you feeling any better now? How many of you are going to your mums 70th in the lake district. I've never been and would love to go but the walking side of it has never really appealed to me  

Bobble....Glad to hear things are moving on a bit.  Lucky girl to get funding. Take full advantage my dear   Bet you can't wait to start injecting now (my fave bit). Also....my sister gets cold sores when she's stressed. There's your answer. In fact...how we all don't have them is beyond me.

Debbieb.....Good luck with your stimming tomorow. Re time off.... I was totally out with teh first cycle...by 1 week due to not responding...but pretty much on track for the second cycle. Work were fairly flexible but then my job is too. Are work fairly flexible then? Roll on next Wednesday...........

Lilly2k3.....How olds your little sister then? Terrible teens? I know what you mean about not wanting people to see you on the web. I've moved desks (Thursday) in work so I'm sitting with my back to the door...and I'm paranoid about people seeing the FF sign. Don't know why as work are the only people (apart from close colleagues)who dont know. Not sure if you got your answer to your drug doses or not. I think we just have to go with the clinics plan and see what happens. I responded ok on IUI....not at all on IVF and then ok on second round of IVF but with much higher dose. I gave up questioning them. More fed up than gave up.   vibes for you.

NN...I hope you get the dates all sorted out. Your diary sounds mental to say the least. You don't need the additional stress on top of it all. What are the new job like then? I know I'd feel the same as you if I'd just started a new job too. Good look for stimming tomorrow.    for a smooth cycle and that the court case happens on a day that suits you.   

CK6.............I hope you get your appt soon. It gives you something to aim for then.

Kime E...Hows the insane wait going?

I really hope I didn't miss anyone. Big   if I did.

Bye for now.

T
xxx


----------



## ck6

hi ..we are starting ivf today    wow that was a long apointment....we start injections tonight, scan next wednesday and friday (13th) possible e/c on monday 16th have to wait and see.... they took blood from me today for the various blood tests required, it took half an hour, and 5 attempts...poor dh almost fainted they had to lie him down  is there anybody at similar stage to me ?   to tricia..really glad all turned out ok....candy ouch cramps in the middle od the night really hurt... starr your idea of a magnolia tree sounds really lovely ..... aless, lilly2k3, debbie b , murtle, nn, jelly, bobble,molly, kime, billie really sorry if i have missed anyone love caroline xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Congratulation CK6, 
I bet your so excited. You must be on a short protocol starting today and e/c 16th. Are you give going for the stimming injections with no D/R ? you lucky girl.

We have quite a few girls now all stimming together, It is going to be a busy month.

Jelly-do not worry, I think you will find you will have more follies after next scan.

I am so excited to start stimmimg tomorrow-even though my legs are black and blue
I have toothache today so that toothache and cold sores-building a lovely picture of myself.... 

Anyway I am off got yoga tonight and need to go do some washing and cleaning up.

Bobble xxxx


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Sorry for going AWOL - I went back to work yesterday - albeit only on half days for the moment. But i am absolutely shattered,
Triciah I did log on to read your news but couldnt stay awake long enough to post   Glad that everything has settled down and you saw your little miracle beating away. Take Care xx

Aless - Sending you a special follie growing dance from Junior  
                       

NN - Hope your first day went well - 24th May isnt far away    hoping your diary gets a little easier - at least it will take your mind off of all that stabbing  

Lily - I had only 1 ampule of menopur for IUI and between 4 & 6 for my IVF

Molly - Glad you are feeling better - Cyst busting dance for you ( just in case )                

Billie - I fully understand your reasons for not posting before now and must admit, I would have done the same for any future treatment. I would so love this dream to come true for you - If you ever want to talk / rant etc - I'll be there for you - Am sending special hugs your way and will be holding your hand through the next week or so    

Starr - Hope today was a little easier - Thinking of you xxx

Candy - As Always    

After all that dancing   we are tired again   Nothing new there !!!
Love to everyone not mentioned 
Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Triciah - Great post and catch up  

Billie - You are a star and inspiration, you kept that quiet but I am so excited for you, you truly deserve a bfp!   

Ck6 - I think debbieb and bobble are at the same stage as you.

Looby - Work was good yesterday, very nerve racking but I think I will enjoy it.  I had 5 patients in 5 hours    Don't think it will stay like that though.  You take it easy at work now you are carrying special cargo  

Candy -   at your tantrum on dh! 

Jelly - I hope your follies grow and grow!    I was put on 300 iu of menopur straight away because of my age, and I am very aware that I may have very little reserve left and so only expect to produce about 5 follies myself.  I am sure it will be all change soon  

Starr - Happy anniversary!

Aless - Hows it going?

I apologise to everyone who thought I was strting stimms tomorrow unfortunately not its next Thursday. I am d/r day 12 today so it will mean almost 3 weeks d/r - just like you Candy so I hope I follow in your footsteps. My womb will be like a ready made cot by then  

Hi to Mizz, murtle, lily, aussiemeg, adrienne, debbiea, Kime, karen, struthie, angus and anyone else I have missed  

Love NN xx


----------



## EMMA O

Hello Ladies  

Sorry i haven't posted any messages for a while.

I finally had ET yesterday, 2 lovely embryos were implanted.  I test on 18th May, i really hope the next 2 weeks go so fast !! 

Sending loads   to everyone.

Em xx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello all my lovely ladies! 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! I will be back a little later for personals!

Love Adrienne / purpleal


----------



## Billie

Morning ladies

Thank you all very much for your kind words which are such a help and for the understanding you’ve all showed.  I started this note yesterday but didn’t get it finished but here are some personals;

Tricia – once again, so pleased for you and DH that all is well and thank you so much for your kind words – they meant a lot.
Bobble – good news for the contract and good luck to you for your treatment.  There seems to be a few cycling together from what I can see – Debbie B and Caroline and then NN joining next week!  Here’s hoping all of your dreams come true very soon  .
Well done on those follies Aless and keep them growing  !
NN – hope the job is going well and you manage to fit those appts in.
Molly – hope all is well with you and you’re feeling better.  Good luck for the rest of your 2WW.  I’m hoping with all of my heart that our dreams come true together!   
Morning to Chantelle and Lily my fellow Geordies.
Starr – what a lovely idea to plant a tree in memory of your little one.  Hope that you’re okay.  I’m sure that you will be still very up and down.  It’s no consolation at the moment, but it does get easier to cope with as time goes on.  Take care of yourself.
DebbieA – how are you feeling?  Thanks so much for the positive thoughts and keep them coming!!
Candy – thanks for the good wishes and positive vibes – like I said to Debbie, keep them coming – I need them at the moment as I’m having a bit of a down day!  Well you’ve hit the   now – 10 weeks to go!!  I was laughing at your cramp story – that happened to me a few times when I was pg.  DH said it took me 10 moves to turn over in bed normally, yet with cramp I was up in one!!
Jelly – so sorry to hear about your knock at the scan, you’re right that you can’t predict IVF!  Keep those +ve thoughts going though and all will turn out well.  
Emma – good luck for your 2WW.  
Looby – you had me in tears with your kind words before.  Yesterday when I was reading posts I was fine but today I’m feeling a tad weepy.  I’m so pleased that you will be holding my hand over the next week – whenever I feel down, I’ll hold your hand.  Take care of yourself and don’t do too much now that you’re back at work.

Big waves to Murtle, Abby, Purpleal, Aussiemeg, Megan 35 and anyone else I’ve missed.

Love to all
Billie xx


----------



## Candy

lol Billie, you know when you know its coming and you try to stop it then, bang ..... your DH is so right I astonish myself at how fast I move, I am glad you can talk and laugh about these things with us as I can only imagine how hard it still is, sorry you are having a bad day and hope you don't have many more before we get a positive post thread from you          are you back at work or taking it easy at home, so pleased its Friday !!!!     

Lovely to hear from you Emma and good luck with this 2ww     

lol NN, I hope you follow after me to and get that well overdue postive   

Louby you must be relieved to go back to work, although I know I wouldn't be, I hate having to work  

Will update the list now, but I know it will be wrong so please let me know changes, thanks C x


----------



## Candy

Special positive vibes & babydust for our 2week wait ladies, Billie, Molly & EmmaO

      

Updated List - May 2005

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP Twins !! - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
 

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
SharonM, BFP - March 04 
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 Stay put little one - EDD 16/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

KimE - 2ww 
Billie - 2ww  
EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05 
Molly - IUI 2ww  

Fergie - Stims 29/04, estimated EC 16/05 
CK6 - Stimming, prov EC 16/05  
Bobble - Stimming 
Jellyhead - Stimming 
Alessandra - Stimming  
DebbieB - Stimming 
NN - Downregging from 23/04 

*IVF Recruits*  

KarenC - prostap inj 11/05 & Scan 24/05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Angus - Round 2 later in 05 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Lilly2k3 - 1st appointment June 05
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
CatchA - Moving to IVF
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Starr -    
Murtle -  
Mizz -  
AlmaMay -  
Sicknote -  
Chantelle -  
Mez - On the waiting list

Candy x


----------



## Candy

New home this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29074.0.html

Candy x


----------



## lilly2k3

Molly- I am not sure when I will be starting. I have a clinic app on the 6th June and when I spoke to nurse on the telephone about this she said that they want me to start as soon as possible after that. I was hoping for a bit more time off to loose a bit of weight but I am coming round to the earlier start now so we will have to discuss that at our app.

DebbieB- good luck with the stimming hun xx

Triciah- My lil sis is 16 years old now. She can be lovely from time to time despite the terrible teens! Hopefully she will be out of that soon 

Ck6- good luck with your stimming, poor dh 

EMMA O- Good luck with the 2ww, got everything crossed for you 

Billie & Chantelle      (that’s a Geordie wave)

Candy- Could I be added to the list pls or do I have to Waite to begin my first cycle?


----------



## ck6

hi lilly2k3...i asked my consultant yesterday about why some clinics ask you to loose weight....i have quite a bit that needs coming off  he said it all depends on how you respond to the drugs...as i'm 42 and it would take a year or two to loose the weight its better to go ahead with treatment ..i did have 5 big follies last time on iui..so i repond ok phew...i have now read about ivf on here somwhere  and understand now the long and short protocal ( hmm that don't look right ) we are short... pureogon starts tonight..i'll be covered in bruises by the end of the week.... poor dh ..h e does my jabs without passing out thank goodness


----------



## Billie

Candy - I'm still off work using up holidays owed but back next week.  Not looking forward to it at all as there's still loads of trouble.  It doesn't bother and upset me as much as it used to (especially since m/c in January) but it's still not a nice atmosphere to work in. Never mind though, hopefully not for long if you know what I mean!

Lilly - thanks for the geordie wave!  I looked for that smily for ages and gave up!

Love Billie xx


----------



## fergie

Hi ladies

I haven't been on here for a while and just wanted to let you know how things are coming along. I am stimming right now on a cetrotide cycle- had a scan on Wednesday after 2 nights of menopur and 5 nights of 100mg clomid- just 4 follies showing so far, but I guess there's a while to go yet. My ovaries ache today so I hope that's a sign of more action there. I have another scan tomorrow to see how things are developing.

Love to all

fergie


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, just a quick me me me

I am going for stgh called IVFG tomorrow, after a scan and blood test....   Please, do a lot of lucky dance for me, I am a little scare with that bizarre dripping thing... 

Love, aless


----------



## Billie

Aless

What is an IVFG?  Here's some positive vibes and dances to wish you well

            

Hope all goes well.

Lots of Love Billie xx


----------



## night nurse

Morning all,

Aless - Do you mean IVIG? A typing error me thinks judging by the dripping comment   Good luck anyway  

Our court date is now Tues 17th May at 10.15am, hope it doesn't drag on as have to be at work for 2pm!

Can't remember much from previous thread sorry, computer was down yesterday too    Am changing provider soon so hopefully I should have no interuptions anymore.

Hello to CK6, Billie, Molly, Candy, (thats reminds me of millie, molly, mandy! Anyone remember that song?  ) Looby, adrienne, fergie, abby, debbies, bobble, jelly, angus, starr, mez and the rest of the gang.

Love NN xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Sorry for my brief personals but there is sooooomuch to catch up on

Aless  Great to hear about 8 follies. I only had 6 follies at collection so you are doing wonderfully. You must be a mirror of me as it is my left ovary that is so lazy.
Bobble great news that finally your clinic is sorted. Terribly exciting for you
Molly I keep sending you positive thoughts all the time
Starr I ended up having an interim scan to see what was going on during those awful 9 weeks which helped a bit.
Debbiea when is the next scan?
Adrienne did you see the Australian post? Hope things are going well for you
Well done on the ET Emma and 
NN hope the D/r is treating you well and Ck well done on starting.
Jellie I only had 4 eggs of which only 3 fertilised…you know the old saying ..it is not quantity…
Hi to Billie..I stayed out for most of my 2ww too..don’t really know why but good to see you
Fergie wishing you lots of follies

Well finally back at home after a few days in London on the trip back and trying to catch up with everything

lots of love
Megan


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi Ladies,

Oh my what a last couple of days I have had.

I reported about my toothache-well I could have chopped my head off last night-my god what pain I have had-I have just got back from the dentist and I have an abscess on my tooth-Great .......I have to have 5 days of antibiotics ...I really panicked about taking anything and poured my heart out to the lovely female dentist about my IVF and not knowing if I can have antibiotics etc.....She was so lovely and he sister in law is on her 2 nd IVF at the moment at the same stage as me...So I called my clinic and my nurse has said its OK to have the antibiotics...Phew...I seriously would have chopped my head off....I have had to also take Ibuprofen to ease the pain, I know this is not recommended but the pain is so bad....  Got to see the election last night as I could not sleep..how bad is that? watching election is like a tooth ache, so double tooth ache... 

Can out of dentist and phones my DP and just sobbed my heart out... 

So I have had 2 cold sores and a tooth abscess..Wonder is this is my bad luck or a reaction to the injections (d/r). 

Any way good news ....I am now on day 2 of stimming..I am on 225mi (hope that right) of Menopour for now..Have a scan for Friday the 13th (der der der).Unlucky for some but lucky for me I think... 
No E/C date as yet but probably will have after scan...

Just a bit worried as I can not eat at moment...TOO sore and a high protein diet is recommend..Next couple of days should clear this bloody tooths abscess...Then I am going to eat a whole cow... 

Hope everyone else is fine....take care everyone.. 

Welcome back to sunny England Aussie.. 
Jelly how are things olde mate    


Bobble xxxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, 

Yes NN it was an IVIG, the dripping thing !

Billie, thanks for the dancing... It is for the immune system, it seems that my body is too eager to take care of me and could kill the bubba if it considers him an enemy. That's how was explained to me by lovely Megan35 , who had the same stuff and got pg  

Bobble, what an ordeal... Take care now.

AussieMeg, thanks for thinking of me  

I had today a very positive meeting with Mr.T, maybe he was positive today!!! He told me that I am not producing so many follicles this time, so maybe I will go into IUI instead of IVF. But he added that there is no reason why I should go into IVF, except from the quantity of follicles. As I don't have so many, he thinks that I stand very good chances with an IUI. He said (almost assured me!!) that I will get pg soon, as I was pg months ago. He said there is no reason why not.... He said that he would prefer to concentrate in my “environment” (immune system), as the rest of the things are OK. I obssesively keep asking about next time and if I will be able to do IVF in the future. He said that hopefully there won't be next time. But if there is a next time, he would do simple things with me, since (he repeated) I've got pg in an average time and the problem seems to be in the immune department. So, I left the place with a spring in my tread. And also trying to think that all this things are useful for the ARGC  to gather info about me, since dr also said that now he knows how I respond to drugs... So, I am still injecting 600 iui of pure drugs like a junkie, and may be I will have an IUI with 4 viable follicles or and IVF with 6 or 7, who knows?. I am happy with that. Only concern: if I do IUI, will I be an IUI girl turned IVF turned IUI? Or an IUI girl who aspired to be IVF and couldn't? Could I still post here?

Love girlies


----------



## Candy

Morning all

I can't sleep this morning but am so very tired, so thought I would catch up and have some breakfast then try to sleep again.

Aless of course you can stay here, we love having you, what ever happens we will help you through this cycle, take some faith from your dr and hopefully this will be the last time, you need TX, as mentioned before Helsbels over on the Reading & Oxford thread had IVF, with only one egg, which was only a 2 cell so wasn't expecting any miracles, yet she is now well on the way to being a  mummy and gosh if you had IUI with 4, you could have 4 babies..... arghhhhhh how would you walk  xx

Bobble, I guess the d/r drugs could be related as they must effect our immune systems, but hop ethe anti biotics do the trick.

Welcome back Meg to the sun, hoping the sun will shine this weekend, its been spotting here this morning, I was over the moon to hear your nuchal went fast, time seem sto be flying for you, but not from your perspective I am sure.

NN, glad you have a new date sorted.

Fergie, hoping those overaries just keep on growing follies.

   Molly    

   Billie    

Ck6, good luck with the injecting, Lilly added you to the list.

Love & babydust to all 

PS Angus hope you are ok, any news of when you might do another cycle ?


----------



## Jellyhead

It's meeeeeeeeee.....
Lost my long long post yesterday   (ain't you guys happy!)
so really can not go back and read it all again......   
ME ME bit......
 Had scan yesterday still not ready...not responding great....feels like i have a hundred squatters in my ovary's mind you!!!
So E/C was yesterday then went to Mon..now Wed AHHHHHHH have no more drugs after Sunday so they have to do it   Have another scan Monday & bloods then they can see if i am ready tue or wed. I have made just 8 follies...think i should have been on a higher dose from the beginning but from prev meds i responded on a low dose...so not there fault (my mental body) but as the wise ole Aussie gal says it just takes a good one!!! so fingers crossed for a good one      want E/C so badly feel run down as i have been stimming for years (well feels like it) 
lots of  for the 2ww girls BILLY, MOLLY ,EMMA.. sorry work is crap bill..i know the feeling but fingers crossed we will not be there much longer he he 
CK6, good luck with your jabbing...if i can do it anyone can...  lots of ice!!! and a dressing gown cord in the mouth 
FERGIE, long time girlie...4 follies good start..sure there will be more....my ov's kill too.....as you say good sign, i think i would have done better on the Menopur....never mind....good luck 
ALESS, only you!!!!! that is all i can say   IUI  turned IVF turned IUI whole new thread me thinks  i am glad you are happy with what ever your doc thinks is the way forwards.... good luck with your follie growing ..copycat..i've 8 toooooooooooo  
BOBBLE ,  WHEN IT RAIN IT POURS whats going on with you twinnie?? things have got to be bad if your sitting up watching the bloody election...get a grip Mrs!!!    Oh bobs hope u feel better soon anti's will kick in in 2 days and u will so much better...should help your little visitors on your mouth too.... I'll send you a big slice of choc cake for you too!!! glad stimming going good...reckon you will catch up the way i am  going    take care pal 
AUSSIE, you wise bird........ as we all know its not the size not what you do with it...opp's no sorry got the wrong saying..     it's the quality not the quantity... you are proof!!! 
big   to NN,MOLLY,LILLY,CANDY,LOOBY,ADRIENNE,ABBY,BEB &DEB,ANGUS WHERE EVER U B,STARR,MEZ.....AND ANYONE I HAVE FORGOTTON 
Aless what is IVIG...dripping?
LOts a love
Jelly


----------



## Angus

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been absent for so long and I have a small confession to make   I have actually done my second cycle of IVF.  I'm afraid I was being a complete ostrich about it and just trying to pretend it wasn't happening.  Anyway unfortunately it was another BFN for us. 

However dh has now feels he is too old to be a first time Dad and does not want to continue with tx.  This is something we have been discussing for sometime and so it was not a complete shock when he told me this but its still quite upsetting to realise I'm never going to be a mum when I'm not even 30. Not that my age really has much to do with it lol 

At the moment he does not even want to see what happens naturally so I bizarrely have an appointment at the doctors to go back on the Pill!!!! Very odd after all these years lol

We are not really sure what we will do at the moment.  I've been coming up with lots of plans but whether I will actually see any of them through or if its just a way of taking my mind off everything will remain to be seen. I am hoping really this his just his reaction to the BFN and when he gets over that he may be will to try again but obviously I cannot bank on that.

I will still be popping in (I've still got to pass the time at work somehow   ) and I truly hope you all get your dream.

Sorry no personals

Love to everyone  
L xxx


----------



## keemjay

awww Angus, sorry to read your news    can fully understand where your coming from with all those ideas and plans and not knowing if anything will come of them. ditto in our house but i think you are right that it at least takes your mind off things fot the moment
tell me to bog off if you like, but dont be too hasty to go back on the pill unless you REALLY feel it is the right thing. is dh REALLY so set against it all that it would be the end of the world if you did get preg naturally? I know you dont want to be hanging on for that natiral miracle but to rule it for you seems a little unfair 
anyhows if you want to chat you know where i am, its a hard place to be, kissing all the tx goodbye

big  

kj x


----------



## Triciah

It's all happening here!!!! They've moved me to another desk in work (no idea why) so I now sit with my back to the door which makes it impossible to come online for long in the day. I'm guessing that's why they moved me to be honest. Tossers!!! 

Anyway.....

Angus...I'd just finished my post...tried to post it and then saw yours pop up. I am SOOOO sorry about your BFN....and can understand you now wanting to talk about it. Feels a bit like tempting fate I guess. I'm not in the bit where I can see your footnote and can't remember how old your dh is. Mine's 50!!! in Aug and I'm 36 and when first IVF failed he reacted sooooooooooooo badly. (He hasn't got any kids either). He said that he just didn't ever want to go there again and feel the way he felt and it took a while before he agreed to even talk about it...let alone agree to do another one. I think his reaction scared him.....plus he had it in his head that we'd have a baby while he was 49. Like another year is gonna make a difference!! But to him it did. Plus the same issue of first child so old was a big thing for him. Not saying that your dh will or won't change his mind but it sounds like it's still early days. We agreed not to talk about it for a little while and try and put it under the carpet until we were strong enought to think/talk about it. It wasn;t as hard to do as I thought and we went out for meals, drinking, out for drives and generally got back to enjoying each others company first. You know your dh better than us......but I hope a break from it for both of you might help a bit. Keop in touch with us...if you feel like it....and let us know how you're doing. XXXXXXXX

Jelly....I know you'r probably going out of your head but this 'raising the dose' is a common thing. I don't think they like to start anyone on the higher dose in case of OHSS....and you can understand that. But 8 sounds really good.....so only a few more days (by the sounds of it) and you'll be there. Hang on it there. XX

Candy....I hate that 'waking up when you're knackered' thing. Hope you got back to sleep alright.

Aless....now you really must be going mad with all the changes. I guess so long as at leads to that lovely BFP you really don't mind....but my God....what a journey!! Whether your IUI or IVF...THIS is where you belong girl   Big hugs   Have they given you timescales for what's gonna happen when?

Bobble.....you sound awful. It must be soooo stressful for you feeling so rubbish in the middle of tx. I hope the antibiotics kick in v soon. Hopefully they gave you some decent ones. BTW....re not being able to eat protein...have you thought about nipping to your local health shop for some Solgar Whey or some other make of protein powder. I had some in the cupboard and just put a few tablespoons in to some oj. Tasted ok actually. Worth a try plus might help you relax a bit more knowing your getting some protein. 

AussieMeg....Great to have you back...you jet setter!!! Let us know how you're doing when you get settled.

Hi NN..........Do you know how long the courtcases normally take once they start?  How's the D/R going?

Billie...crap going on at work can be soooo disruptive. I know as just come through about 3 months worth of it at work. And it effects us more than we think. Big   to you to help you get through it.  When do you test?

CK6...how's the jabbing going. God....my dh 'prepared the needle pen' (loaded the cartridge and put a new needle on)....then he'd stand outside while I injected it but would come back in to push the top of the pen in. Then he'd go out again while I took the needle out. Your dh is obvously made of tougher stuff  

Lillk23...the waiting time will be here before you know it and then you;ll be like....OMG!!  

Molly....how are you coping hon??

 and   to Louby, Murtle, debbiea, debbieb, chantelle, abby, angus, starr, purps, megan35, fergie, mizz, sicknote....God....hope I didn't miss anyone!!

T
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Ck6- Thank you for the info on why ppl would need to loose weight. I have never been asked to loose so have never asked the question why you would need to. I always just thought it would be to have you in better all round health. It dose make sense though that it will make a difference to drug response.
Good luck with your stimming, hope your dh copes well also

Billie-   (8 rows from the bottom   )

Fergie- good luck with your follie growing!

Bobble- Sounds like you are having a real tough time at the moment, here are a few           to keep you going.

Allessandra- how confusing but it is good to hear you sounding positive  

Candy- thank you for adding me to the list  

Angus- sorry to hear of your bfn. I hope you and you’r dh come to decision that is right for you two.

Keemjay- Hello, we don't usually see you posting round here. Nice to see you  

Well girls, I hope you are all having a good weekend.
I am feeling OK today after three days of hell. I went back to docs to get some advice on loosing weight (as i put 4 lb on after 6 weeks of eating well and going to the gym) he put my metformin up to 3 x 850mg. I have been so ill from it it was horrid  I seem to be OK today so far though


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,  

Hello lilly - didn't realise I'd find you here! Good to hear from you and glad you're feeling OK today.

I popped in a few weeks ago to introduce myself and then went all quiet on you. Sorry!

We've now signed all the PCT forms and just have to wait to see what they say. The Dr thinks we should be fine but our PCT is very strict so we won't know til we get the letter. in the meantime she has told us to make our first appts with CARE which is only next door to the hosp and where all the IF people from the hosp work part time! We can then get all the early stuff out the way and when we get the funding (or not) we can get going straight away. So glad we don't have to go on a long waiting list and I really feel for you girls who have had to.

Aless - I'm a 'tried to do IUI but never did so having a go at IVF girl' so where do I fit in ?!  

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Cathy you fit in just fine with us, welcome.  Lilly don't be 2 disheartened, as muscle weights more than fat, so I guess going to the gym, doesn't always give immediate results, good luck !

Angus, what can I say apart from how sorry I am to hear about your recent result  , you sound so brave and together although ia m sure you don't feel that way, I am with Kim on this one, do you have to go back on the pill, or at least don't rush into it.  We are hear if you ever need any support and takling to others ina  similar situation might help, are you going to the meet in september, I know Louby is ?

Thanks T, I went back to sleep thanks, but got woken up by the phone, off to B&Q now to get some paint for nursery and more sands for DH to finish laying the 2nd shed base/patio area tomorrow, fingers crossed for nice weather.

Love to all C x


----------



## ck6

wow its reaally busy on here this morning......wahoo thanks for added me to the list candy ... i know i'm stimming now     jelly thanks for the advice on dressing gown cord made me   last time my dh whilst injecting me was making this awful tut tut noise oh i just wanted to smack him it was so annoying .....we use the pen thing too tricia oh that sounds too complicated..going out the room and coming back in   hi night nurse i hope your court case  goes the way you want ... aless i may jion you on your iui turned ivf turned iu thread if i don't get enough follies...poor bobble hope your tooth is ok today?  to angus could it do with your dh's age? i was really upset when i hit 40 as i felt the last 40 years have gone past so quickly and i felt i was middle aged..... even now i do feel too old... if it works this time i'll be coming up to 43 and that will mean collecting from school well into my 50's  wow sounds awful now i written it down...i hope you get your dream....i  lilly, debbieb, murtle, aussie meg and bumps, molly, kime,billie, starr, and hello keemjay how's the baby birds?? sorry if i forgot anyone just lost half of this so if it doesn't read right you know why   love caroline xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Cathy  

Good to see you posting here to 
I am glad to see you are plodding on and hope IVF works out better for you than IUI 
How is the gardening going? I am beginning to enjoy mine now after fretting that all of the cash i spent last year had been waisted as nothing had started to grow. It has all just shot back to life now, how can you tell that I have just started to garden? 
Anyway, hope to see you posting again soon


----------



## DebbieB

Hello girls!
Not much to tell you about my tx.  Getting better with the needles, although I did manage to draw blood today!   Only on day 4, so not expecting much to happen yet!

Angus - sorry to hear about the decision to stop.  It's a hard one, I know.  If you need support, come and rant with us any time!  I don't suppose he might change his mind?  All the best to you both with your lives.  

Hi to lilly, Cath, NN, Aless, CK6, Billie, Fergie, Bobble, Aussiemeg, Candy!

maor headache again, so stopping now, sorry.
Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies...

Angus, it is always nice to hear from you, but what a hard decision to make!! And as Candy says, you really sound so composed and natural about it... I feel that maybe your dh only needs time and he will change his mind... Are you sure that you absolutely need to go on the pill? Is a tough one!!! Please, feel free to rant here any time. I wish I had the skills to write a novel sometimes, all our stories are so unbelievable 

Debbieb, good luck with your stimming...

Jelly at last E/C, great!!!

Caroline, I think that I must share with Molly the role of IVF "impostors" here ; You are more than wellcome in this thread D  Cathy, you also fit here  

Candy, thanks for your lovely words, you are angel...

AussieMeg, very nice to know about the nuchal scan...

Molly, how are you doing? 


Girls, I have been to the scan today and I have only two follies   Apparently my left ovary has not responded at all, so we'll definitely do an IUI this time, since the chances are the same with only two. Dr. was very comforting, saying that I have no tubal problems, lining was "excelent", hubby's sperm is good and I got pg last time... So he said I stand good chances and I will probably have the trigger injection today in the evening. I am not concerned with the fact of doing IUI again, after all I got pg once ... I had decided to do IVF because I thought that with my age, I had better chances, but dr knows more   The only complain I Have is that I spent the last month doing all the things you have to do for an IVF cycle (spray, drugs and blood every day), when I could have gone to an IUI last month withouth d/r and without so much drugs... After all I have laid two eggs on my own last month   withouth getting into a junkie. But I guess that the only way of knowing how one will respond is trying, so here I am...  A nyway, I imagine that I will start the 2ww at some point next week.

Send all the gand a noisy southamerican kiss  

aless


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon All,

Its very quiet around here - Guess you must all be out enjoying the sunshine - Please send some my way   

There is so much going on, and my brain can only cope with so much, so will settle for sending      &     to you all,

Love 
Looby xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Having trouble posting so this is just a test to see if it works as cannot post on ask a nurse!


Love NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Hmmm that works then, very strange....

Anyway  Angus another cycle done, sorry it was not the outcome you wanted. Sounds like your Dh is just hurting at the moment and I think in time he may well change his mind and I hope he does as your little one could be just around the corner. Look at Michael Douglas and Des O'connor if they can do it anyone can  

Looby - I am not out in the sunshine all we have here is  ! have sent you a pm did you get it as not sure now things playing up on me at the moment.

Aless - Go girl with the iui you have such a positive attitude its great!  Good luck   

Debbieb - Hope your headache settles down are you on day 4 of stimms?

Welcome back Cathy!

Ck6 - Hows the stimming going? Whens yr next scan?

Bobble - Hows the tooth and the coldsores?

Jelly - Have sent you a pm!

I have a new date for the court hearing and its Tues 17th same time 10.15am so should be back at work in time no problem. Thats about it this end am on day 15 d/r and b/l scan is weds.

Love to Aussiemeg. Candy, Triciah, Adrienne, Fergie, Murtle+ Mizz where are you btw? Billie, debbiea, fergie, abby, lily2k3, and the rest of the gang .

Love NN xx


----------



## struthie

As you know I have a scan on Friday then start sniffing on sunday,I have 2 dilemmas.

1) I work sunday mornings,normally start at 8am,so was planning on sniffing at 7.30am before going to work but we are short staffed so I will have to start early,at 7am,but I want to do the sniffing at 7.30am each day as thats the time I get up to take ds to school,so should I just take it with me to work and do it there quickly,and tell my boss that I have medicine to take!

2) After I have e/c I was planning on going sick until a couple of days after e/t,but as I also work 2 evenings a week, from 5 - 10pm,there is a fair amount of lifting involved in my job,and mondays will be ok as the lady I work with knows about our treatment but fridays will be tricky as I work with a 16 year old boy who basically does nothing,even if I tell him I have had an op,and can't lift anything he won't do it,and also he flung a chair at me last week and it hit me in the stomach.

Should I just get signed off sick by my dr,and if so how do I go about it?

Sorry for the long post but I want to get it sorted!


----------



## DebbieB

hiya

Well first of all Struthie - someone throwing a chair at you and not helping when you say you've had an op is reprehensible behaviour and should not be tolerated!  I would get signed off hon, if you can. 

As for the sniffing, I got my knickers in a twist about them being exactly on time but found that the nurse was much more relaxed about it and said not to worry about a half an hour here and there!  So don't be too  about it, is my advice!

NN - yes, I'm on day 5 now of stimms and still getting a headache every day, some days worse than others.   Thanks for thinking about me!

Hey Looby, no sunshine in HK, just rain and thunder and lightening!


lots of   to all the girls!

Debbie


----------



## Billie

Hi

Just a brief note from me to say that it's all over once again for us as   reared it's ugly head briefly yesterday and got worse over night.  Hospital has said to stop taking progesterone now.

We are absolutely gutted.  I've been so positive all throughout despite all of the knock backs we've had.  I keep thinking that things can only get better and that our luck will change.  Not sure how many more times I can keep saying that though!  We are going to book a holiday if I can get the time off - work is so awful that I'm not sure.  

Thank you all for being there for me.  I will reply to your PMs later Looby and Chantelle but I'm at work and need to get on.

Love to all and    to my good friend Molly and KimE - I now think the BFPs for this round will come from you both.

Billie x


----------



## KimE

Billie, i am so sorry, i don't know what to say, i can only imagine how devastated you are ...i've been looking out for your post knowing we were both on the 2ww. I hope you do manage to get a holiday and get away from it for a while.

I am still on my 2ww, test day wednesday but i'm doing a hpt tomorrow. I am 97% sure it hasn't worked as i have identical symptoms pre af and i know deep down it's not the pessaries etc. 

Hope everyone else is ok,   to everyone aniffing, stimming and EC,  i hope there are some BFP's soon  

Angus, so sorry to read your post   

Molly & Emma  

Kim x


----------



## ck6

billie i'm really sorry to hear your news...  i don't know what to say..hi aless how you doing now ? hi night nurse, my next scan is on wednesday.. another booked for friday.. got the bill for drugs today...just managed to pick myself up off the floor  wow struthie i agree with debbie, chair throwing is well out of order...i hope you can get the doc to sign you off you don't need that....  hello tricia, lilly,murtle,bobble,molly,kime,starr,jelly and candy...hope you are all ok love caroline xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Billie, so very very sorry to hear your AF has arrived. Hoping you get through these next few days ok. Thinking of you,

Abby
x


----------



## struthie

I'm so sorry to hear your news Billie xxx


----------



## Billie

Kim

Please don't give up.  I had AF pains/symptoms before my last IVF and got the BFP that I so desparately longed for - I know that the pregnancy didn't work out but it was nothing to do with any such pains.  I too was due to test on Wednesday and the bleeding started yesterday.  Please stay positive and do your test tomorrow (last time round I did mine on day 14 which would have been today for us, so you're doing well not to have tested yet!).

Much love and    Billie x

P.S. Thanks for the kind thoughts girls.  I'll be back later!


----------



## Candy

Billie I don't know what to say, just wish things were different   , all my love & hugs     x


----------



## BOBBLE

Billie.
I am so so sorry for you and DH.  
Take care of each other.
Bobble xxx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Billie. So very sorry to hear your news sweetheart. I really can't believe how unfair life is sometimes. You are being very brave, but it can't be easy - respect...  

Hope you can arrange the holiday. Sod work - especially if they're being horrible...

You really deserve better than this, but I'm sure your dream will come true one day.

Loads of love and big   to you both...
From a very sad Molly  
x


----------



## Jellyhead

Big hugs Angus  give things time before making any long term plans.... so sorry....... 

Hugs for you too Billie   so sorry..


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi girls.... feel quite down now at posting my news..... words can not even touch how a negative feels.... most of us have been there and know without saying anything the pain and hurt.... i hope the girls know that we share there sadness...and are here for them, we can help each other in being positive and going forwards and well just being here 

I had my scan and all is good....8 maybe 10 follies... lost the big boy at a size of 32... no wonder my sides ache. So at last it is final E/C on wed...last late nite jab tonight then gonna burn all my needles  
NN - i hate pc's they always crash or die on me.... i think they have a mind of there own.........  
ALESS- when do you have your IUI??  
DEBBIE B -good luck with stimming my bad head started to get better later on... 
TRICIAH- you naughty girl... are you sitting near the teacher so she can keep an eye on you!!!!  thanx for the message  
LILLY- good luck with your diet.....
lots of   to dear old BOB'S , AUSSIE OLD GIRL , STRUTHIE, LOOBY ,CK6 ,CANDY , CATHY , KEEMJAY ,KIM ,MOLLY AND EVERYONE ELSE

lots a luv JELLY  with sore ovarys!!!!!!!


----------



## lilly2k3

Billie- So sorry to read your sad news hun, life is just so unfair  xx

Alessandra- Good luck with your basting and 2ww  

Struthie- I hope you have found some acceptable arrangement for your drugs? It is so hard sometimes to fit them in around “life” 

Jelly- Good luck with your e/c on Wednesday


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

sorry not been on much but been busy with the move! cant belive we start packing the van tomorrow!!! ahhhhhhh  (watch out lilly here i come!!!)

how you all doing?

we are going to have a chat with the nurse from our clinic to sort out moving to our new clinic!!!

big hugs all round

love

Mez
xxx


----------



## Chantelle

Hiya all

Good job hubby is out - I've spent all night catching up with PM's and different boards!!  If he was in, I'd get shot!

OK here goes ..

Angus - you and your DH have had a terrible disappointment and I hope that eventually you can sit down and have a good chat about things and decide what you both want.  The whole process of IF is mentally and physically exhausting and sometimes we just need to stop and take a break. 

Jellyhead - 8 to 10 follies is a nice number.  Good luck for tuesday.

Aless, good luck for your IUI - stay with us on this board lady, you cheer everyone up and brighten our days.  Fingers and toes crossed.

Bobble - are you feeling better?

Night Nurse - good luck for the baseline scan on Wednesday and the court case next week - boy you lead a busy life.

Billie ... I really don't know what to say, so sorry hun - PM me when you feel up to it, keep in touch my fellow geordie.

Lilly and Mez - geordie and geordie to be.  how are you doing?  Lily ..  I am at the Centre for life, although in the main tend to use a satellite clinic.  Will be back at the C for Life for IVF No. 2 kicking off in July - can you add me back into the list Candy?

KimE - good luck for testing tomorrow - loads of people have AF pains and still get a BFP - let's hope you're one of them.

Murtle, Looby, Debbiea, Debbieb, Triciah, Abby, Starr, struthie, Looby, Cathy - hugs to you all.

Abby, have you got any symptoms yet - your first scan will be this week won't it?  How are things with your sister at the moment? xx

Candy - how are you doing?  Time seems to be going so quickly, can't believe that you are 30 weeks!  Hope you are looking after yourself

lol (to anyone else I've missed)

c
x


----------



## struthie

lilly2k3 said:


> Billie- So sorry to read your sad news hun, life is just so unfair xx
> 
> Alessandra- Good luck with your basting and 2ww
> 
> Struthie- I hope you have found some acceptable arrangement for your drugs? It is so hard sometimes to fit them in around "life"
> 
> Jelly- Good luck with your e/c on Wednesday


Thanks for asking!
Well my mate has made me a chart so I can tick off each day that I have sniffed!
Six times a day oh my goodness its so close now!
I have made an appointment to see my gp on thursday,earliest one I could get and dh is coming with me,I'm sure gp will say yes,as he has been very supportive so far.


----------



## KimE

Morning all, 

Just a quick post....i tested this morning (11dpet) with a first response....negative. Had a good cry, and i knew deep down it would be, but i was hoping to be proven wrong. I feel quite relieved that i know at last....the 2ww was driving me crazy. AF will be here today i'm sure.

Sorry its a me post, hope everyone else is ok    

Kim x


----------



## struthie

So sorry to hear your news Kim xxx


----------



## Billie

Kim I'm so sorry for you and DH.  I felt sure it was going to be a better result for you today.  I know what you mean about the relief in knowing though - I felt that way too, despite tears also.  Take care of yourself.  Love Billie x


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon Girls,

Firstly Kim & Billie   You both must be terribly gutted and I'm sure thats an understatment.

Mez Hope the move goes ok buddy.

Jelly - Good luck with e/c tomorrow are you nervous?  I will be pooing my pants I can tell you.  

Struthie - sniffing six times a day sounds like hell, glad I'm injecting   Hows it going?

Caroline - good luck with your scan tomorrow too  

Well ladies d/r scan is tomorrow and hopefully start stimms on thurs.  Now I have a question I usually take a stomach tablet called lansoprazole for acid reflux 15mg per day.  Someone on this site said they had been told not to take it with the drugs.  I have not been told this anyway just to be on the safe side I have stoppped taking it but needless to say the heartburn has returned everday. So am I alright taking antacids such as 'Tums' or Gaviscon whilst on these drugs?  Any advice would be appreciated.

Love to the rest of the gang

NN xx  
Ps sorry no more personals but have to get ready for work in a minute.


----------



## Abby Carter

Kim, really sorry it hasn't worked for you this time round. 

Chantelle, lovely to hear from you, so glad you're back on for another cycle in July. You're right, we had our first scan this week (this morning!) and there it is - one tiny bean, with a very strong and fast heartbeat! Feel overwhelmed, but at last feel like it's real. The doctor who did the scan was so sweet (the same one who put our two embies back in). Spoke to my sister straight away to tell her the good news. She's started her chemotherapy already, last week, and is having weekly injections so next one tomorrow. She sent me a little angel called 'hope' at the start of our tx, so I'm going to send it back to her to bring the same good fortune during her tx, as it must have some magical powers to have worked for us. 

Jelly, good luck for your e/c tomorrow, and Aless, will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well.

A big hi to everyone else,

Abby
x


----------



## MollyW

Kim  

So sorry it was a negative sweetie.  Words are inadequate, but I am thinking of you and hope you will soon be feeling a bit better. 

Love Molly


----------



## DebbieB

So sorry Kim and Billie - sending lots of love and hugs your way 

I've managed to bash my sore head on an overhead projector twice today! Luckily went for acupuncture today and told her - she put 6 needles in my head and face! eek!  Seems to be working though!  
Scan tomorrow - will let you know...

love to everyone!
Debbie


----------



## MollyW

Great news on the h/b Abby!  Your story about the Angel brought a tear to my eye. What a lovely idea to give it back to your sis....

Aless - thinking of you hunny and hoping the basting goes/went well.... 

NN - I take Charcoal tablets from Holland & Barrett at the first sign of heartburn. Find them pretty good...might be worth a try. Good luck for the scan  

Struthie - hope it goes well with the GP. If I were you I'd try to get signed off for the full 2 weeks + the week of EC if you can. There's a lot riding on this I know and you oughtn't be working with a***holes like him at a time like that....  

Angus - sorry to hear your news.   Hope you can find a way through this that makes both of you happy....

Good luck Jelly, Debbie and everyone undergoing tx.  

Mez - hi, didn't realise you were moving to Geordieland! Good luck hun. You'll love it!

 to Candy, AussieMeg, Billie, Lily, Chantelle, Bobble, CK, and all...

Weekend away was great. My mum loved her surprise - was worth it just to see her face when she saw us all there! 

I have had a bit of brown spotting yesterday & today, so pretty worried its not worked. Wearing my new M&S knickers - pink with orange & white spots - to try and keep the witch away.... 

Love to you all
Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies 

KIM and Billie I am so sorry.  It is so unfair. I really don't know what to say... It should have been different. Please, have all my love and support   

Love, aless


----------



## alessandra

Dear girlies, first, big thanks Molly, Jelly, Candy, debbieb, billie, chantelle, abby, Lillie and Caroline. 

Molly, how are you doing with the waiting? It is coming to an end... You know that the spotting could be many things... 

Debbieb, I hope you are happily sniffing.. 

Chantelle, so nice to hear from you. 

And Abbey, SO LOVELY!!  

Jelly mad, when are you to be un-egged  

NN, I don't know but good luck!  

I was basted yesterday afternoon... And I am not being really positive after almost two months d/r and stimming. It is like an anticlimax. And I keep feeling paranoid feelings. One of them is that they basted me 24 hours after the pregnyl. And if I ovulated 36 hours later, would the sperm survive? I read that it only lives 12 hours... What if the swimmers and the eggs don't even meet? I know that it is a very common concern but nobody has a black and white answer, maybe our golden Candy? 

Anyway, girls, don't think that you'll get rid of me, I will be torturing you with my lovely english. I don't dare to post in IUI girls, I don't want to think too much of this tx, but maybe I will be weak and I'll post in a later stage....

Love girlies


----------



## ck6

kim very sorry it hasn't worked love caroline xx


----------



## struthie

Thanks Molly,sending you positve thoughts!
I have a scan on friday then hopefully start sniffing on sunday,and thanks for the advice,I have spoken to Lynne and she said there will be a letter waiting for me on friday so I can take it to work.
I also an seeing my gp on thursday so should know more then.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## fergie

Hello ladies

Billie & Kim- I'm so sorry to hear this didn't work this time.

Good luck to Jelly, Debbie and everyone else having tx.

Molly- keeping everything crossed for you..... 

Angus- very sorry to hear about your situation, and I hope you find that, with time, your hubby changes his mind and comes round to the idea of more treatment.

As for me, I am having EC on Thursday, but with just the 4 follicles. Its so hard to keep faith that this might work for us. 

There are 3 women in our department of ~45 people who are between 16-22 weeks pregnant, and a member of my team told me yesterday she is pregnant too (14 weeks). As I know you all know, its so hard to glue a smile on your face and say something appropriate. I had a good wail last night, but I know I must try and stay positive for this cycle. 

Take care girlies

Fergie


----------



## *looby*

Billie - I dont know what to say - Just very sad   

Kim -   

Sorry its a me post - But once again the MS is back with avengance 24/7 
and i am off work 

Good luck to everyone 
Will be back soon

Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Evening girls,

Molly - Charcoal tablets?? They don't sound very nice think my fruit flavoured tums are a safer bet  

Looby - Me thinks only a girlie could be making you feel so sick and give you so much trouble  

Fergie - Good luck for Thursday try to stay positive you may have an egg in every follicle   

Is it possible that after 17 days of d/r it might not have worked? Only asking because I am on cd 10 and having af pains is this normal?

Love NN xx


----------



## murtle

Evening all

Just a quick hello from me. We have been to West Wales for a lovely long weekend to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Had a fabulous time, walked for miles, saw several badgers, made friends with a pig! Have come back feeling quite refreshed. We have our review appointment tomorrow so I am busy writing out a list of questions, the first one being ' why didn't it work?'. The second question will be ' when will my period come?' as I am now 8 days late (and 8 -ve hpts) and am getting rather fed up of knicker checking.

I will have a catch up with you all tomorrow as I have the day off but just want to give a couple of heartfelt hugs to Billie and Kim.   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Billie and Kim I am so sorry to hear your news. Wish there was more I could say.

Fergie..I only had 4 eggs so stay positive as I have one in the freezer as well as the twins on board.

Murtle happy anniversary and hope the review appointment goes well.

NN hope the scan goes well today and it is unlikely that you would have D/r for too long as some girls go for 31 days. It is more than likely just things moving around with the new conditions. Let us know what happens today but I am sure you will be stabbing byTthursday

Angus I hope things are going OK for you. Give DH time and surround him with gorgeous well behaved little ones as that changed my DH's mind. I do think DH is sometimes doing this because I so want it but that is love isn't it but now that the babies are on their way he is sooooo excited. We did have some counselling on it though as men have very different attitudes to child bearing even when tx is not involved.

Aless..fingers crossed this one works. Lots of visualisation of embies growing. Sperm live for up to 48 hours (the girl ones and the boy ones for 24 hours) so no problems there. Imiagine all those little sperm bashing against the eggs today or even a 2 cell little embie floating around inside you.

Abby great news about the heartbeat. It is sooooo exciting

Love to everyone that I have missed
M


----------



## MollyW

Morning all. It was another BFN I'm afraid and the witch has arrived in full force.  

I had suspected it would be the case, as I'd had the spotting, but still pretty gutted nonetheless.

I have phoned the clinic & the nurse thinks its worth going again straight away as apparently the first 3 cycles have a cumulative effect, and this will be the third - after a long break.

So I will go in for a scan on Friday morning (what time are you there Struthie - I might bump into you?) and start all over again...

  to Fergie and Aless and   to Murtle for the review appt.

Hope you'll be feeling better soon Looby.

Thanks to you all for the    vibes, especially Keem, Candy & Aussie - as always.    

Love Molly
x


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly, so sorry it hasn't worked on this cycle honey. But at least you're right back in there. Our clinic also said the same thing, about the chances being higher over three consecutive cycles. Sending lots of    your way. Hope you've got a few nice things planned for the next few days to help get you through.

Aless, I echo what that wise sage AussieMeg said - you have every chance, make sure you visualise the sperm bashing the eggs and one of them nuzzling in for the duration. 

Fergie, it's so hard hearing people's news when you feel least able to be positive (to them, and for yourself). But you can only feel what you feel, and this whole tx journey puts so much strain on us, you shouldn't feel at all guilty about how you respond. Do whatever you need to do to get through, and let everyone on here help whenever you need it.

LoobyLou, sorry to hear you're suffering so badly, hope it soon goes.

Love to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally,

Abby
x


----------



## Purpleal

Hi

Just wanted to send Angus, Billie and Molly lots of love and   . 
I am so sorry it didnt work out for you this time.

Lots of Love,

Adrienne


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Sending big hugs to Angus, Billie and Molly and thinking of you!  Molly, glad you are getting right back in there, that's what I did after each of my bfn's on iui!  Fingers crossed for the next one eh?

Well, had my prostap injection this morning and lovely it was too!! he he  Back at hossie on the 24th for bloods and scan and hopefully start stims on 25th!  FSH level was fine too at 9.3 so happy about that.  Just really want time to go quickly now and get to ec which nurse anticipated would be round about week commencing 6th June!  Feeling very positive about the whole ivf process, felt so neg all the way through iui for some reason, but success rates at my clinic seem to have been very good lately - fingers crossed it works for me too!

Sorry no more personals girls, they were never my strong point, brain like a sieve and sitting here dreading a hot flush!!!!  Feeling kinda crampy at the moment too. Oh god I wish it was 5:30!!!!

Take care all

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## struthie

Molly I am so sorry,have sent you a PM xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Sorry to hear your news Molly.  

I have bad news too.  My scan today showed absolutely no follies at all.  So my consultant suggested that we abandon the cycle.    He is willing to have another go, this time a short protocol when I get back from summer in the UK in August, but I am gutted.  I didn't even allow for that scenario!  

sorry for the me post. Love to everyone.
Debbie


----------



## KimE

Debbie, so sorry, that's awful news  

Molly, so sorry it didn't work....lets hope this cycle is the one  

Kim x


----------



## Jellyhead

Oh Molly so sorry to hear you news ...i am so sorry.....      
lots of hugs for you 

and Debbie i can not believe none at all.... what dose was you on i am so so sorry....   
hugs for you too


----------



## Jellyhead

I am in bed....I know what a wimp.... but may insides are killing me.....so so sore...... I had E/C this morning and it was can i say the least unpleasant but forgettable thing. My ovaries are very deep and are buggers to get to...going into one was so painfull and then he had to go in again to retrieve 2 smaller follies that could Have turned into cysts. 
So from the lady who 8 little follies were not growing and was getting all   upset....i have ended up with ...wait for  it TEN yes 10 as in TEN eggs!!!      I just hope we can get a couple of grade 1 embies... thanks for all the follie dancing...  
will come back and do personals later going to have a sleep now..
love Jelly with sore belly


----------



## ck6

debbie so sorry for you news of no follies.....
jelly...is e/c really bad then? were you not sedated ? getting worried. 
had a rollercoaster morning....had a scan been injecting for a week..two nurses looking only can see one follie....consultant not there told to come back...we came back saw the consultant thought this treatment would be abandoned (i had something to eat while we were out) anyway he poked and prodded and finally found six... not sure of sizes one was 15 i think and lining was 7.9  anyway so we were on then off now back on again.. next scan on friday, he's probably going to put me on the pill next month   ho hum hope you are all doing ok ...
molly you've def started something now regarding orange knickers...julie thinks we should buy white ones and tie dye them    ...going to de stress....love to everyone xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

hi CK6
I do not think that the sedation had much effect on me (unlucky!) i Also have very deep ovary's so differcult to get to....and they were very full with follies so all those things made it painfull for me. Differant places give differant drugs, some better than others....what ever way you'd be glad to  get them out  If like me you are a slow responder with not many to start with then they should up your dose....it worked for me..  good luck   you will be fine


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon all,

Kim- so sorry to hear your news  

Mez- I'm hiding 

Chantelle- Sorry to sound ignorant but what do you mean by Satellite clinic?

Night Nurse- I hope you are feeling better with the acid thing now, my dh gets bad acid problems which has him in agony.I would hate to see him without his pills so I can imagine what you are going through.

Abby Carter- great news from your scan xx

Alessandra- I think it is a very common concern for iui ppl to worry about the timing, naturally when there is so much riding on it. I say just try to relax and be positive as it is done now and getting stressed will not help.  

Fergie- good luck gal  

Murtle- Happy anniversary! I hope your review app went well. 

Molly- I am so sorry to read your news    Lets hope it is third time on the trot lucky  

Debbie- Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled xx

Jelly- I am glad to see you have had a good result with the e/c. 10 eggs that’s just fab!

Ok girls, you are probs sick of me asking questions now but I'm going for another one.

What vits and so on should we take when preparing and having IVF?

I know there is a lot of info on the alternative therapy thread but some seems to contradict others. I thought maybe it would be better to ask you who are having IVF for a better answer.


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Jelly - 10 eggs is FANTASTIC, will follow your lead hopefully and not stress if my follies appear to be lagging behind   Hope you feel less sore soon.

Murtle - Welcome back and a belated happy anniversary.

Molly -    sorry it was -ve for you yet again but so glad you are jumping back on the rollercoaster again third time lucky in a row I would say.

Lilly - I cannot help on the vits I'm afraid as I have stopped taking any because I have an overactive immune system and some of them enhance the immune system so I do not want to jepodise anything.

Caroline - Which clinic you at? Funny the consultant could find your follies an not yr nurses but good all the same that they are there just hiding!

Debbie - I am so sorry that your cycle has been cancelled. I can totally imagine you had not banked on that scenario as I don't think it enters any of our heads.  It will be at the forefront of my mind now though. Take care.

Well I had my scan and as wise aussiemeg said everything was as it should be so start my stimms tomorrow and my next scan is next Weds.  Oh I also told work today because my nurse said that after et I should not go to work for a couple of days. I was planning on going the same day 

A question though girls, I know Candy and others have taken co-enzyme q10 during the cycle but again this has a stimulating effect on the immune system so should I take it in the good of Infertility to help or should I not risk it if it will enhance my attacking immune system?? I think the latter and take my chances. Apparently if I eat lots of beef and peanuts it has it in anyway.

Love to you all
NN xx


----------



## MollyW

Debbie

So sorry to hear your tx has been abandoned. 

How awful for you...thinking of you. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Molly, I am terribly sorry. I imagine how you feel, all this is so sad    It is good news that you have decided to go for three in a row, sbdy told me that you have to take the IUI experience as a 3 months one, this one is just phase one. I also learnt that for our group age, some drs. are more inclined to do IUI so yiu keep the eggs in its natural enviroment. Lots of love, dear Molly  

Debbieb, also sad news   Are you sure you don't have even one?? And why When I asked about my case, my dr told it just happens. You didn't respond this time. Doesn't mean you won't respond next.. Lots of love and light for you as well, Debbie.  

AussieMeg, as usually, many many thanks. You are always a great support.   

Fergie, try to relax. You have four and you only need one. So, begin the visualization process... 

NN, I have just called the clinic (ARGC) and they say that I can continue taking the vits. I am taking Zita West's and I am doing a lot of immunological work out: take dexamethasone, heparin, aspirin, etc. And they gave me the go ahead with the vita's vit 

Jelly, chicken, congratulations on your eggs. 

Murtle, how nice to see you again. You made me smile with the 8 peesticks and 8 days. 

Caroline, funny story  

I didn't know that the sperm could last 48 hs (even the prepared one that they basted you with ), so I didn't visualize a lot. I am not very positive, I must confess. I am trying to think of the 3 months time, since I don't think I will be able to do IVF, given what dr said about trying simpler things with me...

Lots of love, girlies

aless


----------



## Jellyhead

der....what a real jellyhead.......in all my excitment i got the wrong number....they said i had around 10 follies on the scan (must have had a few hiding)...but i have FOURTEEN EGGS(various sizes)....... i am all in a wobbly mess...lol i have not got a clue where they found all those eggs...(hope they are all mine   ) . Just pray for some good embies now    
lots of love all
Jelly


----------



## ck6

well done jelly.... 
nn i think i have odd inside's or ovaries (left always) that disappear at the sight of that giant willy looking scan  think something to do with the c sections i've had..scar tissuse...oh who knows...good on you jelly 14   caroline x


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Jelly how exciting all those eggs. Imagine them all being bombarded by sperm just now

Aless Stop the negative please . Today your embies will be 4 cells big and floating around in your uterus

DebbieB I am so sorry to hear your news. It is so disappointing and I really feel for you. Can you check that it was no follies or no folies bigger than 9mm because my clinic does not count any follicle less than 9mm

Fergie will be thinking of you et ec tomorrow

NN personally I would be caareful with the vitamins unless your clinic has done a full immunology test on you like they do at ARGC. Have you thought of having Acupuncture? Good idea not to go to work after ET as there are too many things to bump into at a hospital.

Lilly I did acupuncture all the way through my cycle and took the Marilyn Glenville vits. In the IUI beginners guide I posted Candy's guide to what she did somewhere there.

Sure I have missed people but phone is ringing so mustfly
M


----------



## BOBBLE

Well Well Jelly,
I have sent you a PM raving about your 10 eggies and you really had 14..Well done I am so pleased for you...   You must be jelly welly belly on your sedatives right now...All them extras hiding.. I have a good feeling about you Jelly...xx

Debbie I am so sorry about your scan  

Well done NN with your scan..exciting to be starting the stims..I know it has gone so much faster for me than the D/R...Good luck. 

Aless-Positive thoughts girl for you..remember you have had a positive not that long ago  

Like you CK6 I am so scared about the e/c day and Jelly has made use really worry now. Well done on your 4 follies next scan friday? thats my 1st scan since staring stimming..Good luck.

I am now pain free from my naughty tooth abcsess.. 
I am day 7 stimming and have had a few twinges on my right ovary (the active one) but today has been better...Really nervous about the scan ..can I have a follie dance please

Take care everyone 

Bobble xxxxx


----------



## ck6

what does a follie dance look like bobble....x


----------



## BOBBLE

Well CK6 use the icons like the dancing bananas and jumping eggies...Make sure you put lots on to make our follies grow...xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

For Bobble and ck6! Think big juicy follies... Jelly, fab news about your eggs, make sure you rest up well now to get ready to have some lovely embies back on board.

Aless, I'm with AussieMeg again - stay positive girl!!   . Keep telling yourself this is going to work at some stage, so why not now

Debbie, so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, you must be so disappointed. But hopefully you'll be back again soon, and as one of the others has said, it doesn't mean you won't respond on the next cycle, and they should know more as to what dose to start you with. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Hi to AussieMeg and all you other guys,
Abby
x


----------



## Candy

Hi Ladies

Molly, I know words can't help but I am so truly sorry , just wish things were different   but I am glad you are not giving up   despite what you have been through recently, we are all here if you need to vent, cry or just talk.

Doing my best to catch up, have had clients in all day and again tomorrow, but I have Friday off YIPEEEE !!! am meeting Triciah when she finishes work in Marlow for a brew and a gossip and in the day and a m taking my mother, mother of the bride shopping ((YAWN))

Bobble, really hoping you have some real beauties at the scan  

Jelly, well done, what a great result, think positive and hopefully you willhave some real beauties to choose from  

Good luck tomorrow Fergie  

DebbieB, I am sorry to read your news, but have heard that t he short protocol can make all the difference as they are not shutting down all your hormones first, I know its no consolation, but I really hope next time things go to plan and you get that positive  

Aless     

NN, glad you are taking the day off after, I was too sore to work, but then I a wimp, good luck with the stims, I took the Q10 as it advised it in the Zita West book, I think it was semi like aspirin and helped with blood flow, but given you have other things going on, I would be wary about taking anything, after all its not proven and fingers crossed you will get that positive without any extra stuff  

Lilli, if I don't have it I would recommend the Zita West book 

CK6, apart from feeling sore afterward, I never felt anything during my EC, apparently I made lots of noises and stuff like it hurt, but I have no recollection whatsoever and was just sedated.

Murtle, how was your review, hope you got some answers

Candy x


----------



## Candy

Gosh have I been away that long 

KimE, sorry to hear your news, hoping that the witch doesn't show and your luck turns  

Chantelle, thanks for asking after me, time does seem to be flying and i am great thankyou   we need an update from you x

Mez hope the clinic move goes smoothly.

Thinking of you Billie as ever    

Love to everyone else I have missed there is so many of us now C x


----------



## ck6

bobble did that work ? x


----------



## AussieMeg

Oops meant to add that after ET don't eat peanuts night nurse in case the baby has an allergy.

Just a quick one because I remembered at 3am this morning

M


----------



## Jellyhead

Top of the morning to you!!!

Well got phone call from hospital and have been told that 8 have Fert and all look good....she has popped them back in to incubator and will let me know in morning if i go in on Fri or Sat for E/T .      
So pleased to get this far...you wonder if your egg hates your partners   or other way round. So i we may get some frosties..that will be a bonus ....... 2 good ones to pop back in will be out of this world 
I am really excited but very very nervous...... have booked a week of work to give best chance... WOW   another hurdle jumped....

BOBBLE - big follie dance for you pal                 
How was that?
NN - how are things progressing?? when next scan?
ALESS- keep your chin up and be      
AUSSIE PAL - whats with the nuts...thought it was good to have protein?? is it better to avoid them??
big hellos to everyone......,LILLY,KIM,CHANTELLE,ABBEY,FERGIE,ANGUS,MURTLE THE TURTLE,MOLLY,DEBS CANDY,CK6,TRICIAH
and   to anyone i have missed

love a scared but excited wibbly wobbly strawberry jelly with cream and a fat cherry on top


----------



## ck6

jelly that's really good news...i've got everything crossed for you         
take it easy love caroline xxxxx


----------



## debbiea

Firstly, Billie, Angus and Molly - so sorry about your news. I know nothing I say will help but I am thinking of you all and sending lots of   

Kim, hope   stays away.

Debbie, so sorry your cycle had to be abandoned. I had an abandoned cycle last year and found it very difficult. Sending you loys of   for next time.

Ck and Bobble - keep those follies growing.

And Jelly, well done girl. Fingers crossed for two nice embies.

Love to everyone else - Aless, NN, Candy, Struthie, Fergie, Abby, Murtle.... It is very hard on here at the moment with so many mixed emotions  It is only 7.30pm here but I am off to bed already - very tired.

Love Debbie


----------



## Karen-C

Jelly

Great news, hopefully that will be me soon!

Love 

Karen xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya

Jelly - great news - well done and good luck with those embryos!!  
Good luck to ck and Bobble 

sorry no more personals today, still feeling sorry for myself.
thanks to everyone for all the support, it did help a lot!!  

Just to fill you in, I had nothing at all, otherwise he said he would have continued - even if there had been a small sign of a possible folly! probably my age and also my hypoactive thyroid. I did do a short protocol last year, but only got 2 follies and converted to IUI.  Anyway, we will see about doing it in august.  It's hard to bounce back isn't it, especially at 43!?  

sorry for the me post!
Debbie


----------



## alessandra

BOBBLE, here it goes my follies growing dancing for you: 
                     

JELLY, congratulations, eight fertilized, that's great girl,   

Debbieb,  

Megan, many thanks, you are an   I found it difficult to be positive, but I promise not to be tooooooooooo negative. My dh is also a   I love him. This is a completely out of the blue remark, but I really don't know what would I do if he were different 

Molly, how are you doing?

Debbiea, nice to hear from you...

 to NN, Candy, Struthie, Fergie, Abby, Murtle, Caroline, Lilly, Abby and sweet Chantelle. 

Siu later girlies  

aless


----------



## lilly2k3

Jelly- 14, that's even better! And 8 fertilized, go you! good luck with the e/t and 2ww.

Bobble& ck6 -doing big follie dance for you both         we want more follies ra ra ra         

Debbieb- 

Alessandra- Glad to see you looking a bit more positive today 

Aussiemeg- I have sent you a pm 

 to all i have not mentioned


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi everyone

My pc is broke again so on Dh's which is a nightmare. Well done Jelly and the story is it is only Peanuts you are to have if you are pg in case the baby has a peanut alllergy.

Right off now 
M


----------



## murtle

Good evening ladies

Wow! There seems to be so much going on at the moment. May take me a while to catch up. I tried to post this last night but Tony took the site down for maintenance whilst I was half way through. 

We had a really good review with the consultant yesterday afternoon. She was really open and honest about how our last cycle went. I will be having a dummy ET in a fortnight to try and sort out the problems they had getting the catheter in position last time. Hopefully, they will be able to carry out the next real transfer without too much trauma. She has also increased my drug dosage so hopefully I will produce more follies. The good news is that the embryo quality was excellent and that she is considering assisted hatching for next time. She is also rechecking my hormone levels to make sure everything is still ok. All being well, Ishall start the pill on my next af ready for ec/et in July. By the way, af finally arrived in the early hours so I can stop knicker checking and boob pressing and peeing on those nasty little sticks. 

 to Molly. So sorry it didn't work out for you. Well done for going again. Let's hope its 3rd time lucky.

 for Angus.

Karen - Bet that hurt! Glad to see you so positive. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Struthie - Not long to wait now!

DebbieB - I am so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. 

Jelly - Wibble wobble! I can't keep up with you. Great crop of eggies. I hope your belly feels better in time for ec.

Lily- I only take Sanatogen pronatal, vitamin E and an extra zinc capsule when I remember. I was taking agnus castus to regulate my cycle but my consultant advised to stop taking it.

NN - glad the scan was ok. Good luck with the stimms.

Darling Aless -            

Bobble and ck6 -            
 GROW FOLLIES GROW  

Fergie - Hope ec went well today   

Candy - Have a great day shopping and give Tricia a great big hug from me.

 to everyone else.

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


.


----------



## ck6

thank you for the lovely follie dancing all you lovely ladies  good luck with the scan tommorrow bobble....think we are at the same stage ...i'm not all achey so getting worried...worried about egg collection and transfer...so in general worrying    speak later caroline xx


----------



## night nurse

Evening Girls,

Candy - Thanks for your words of wisdom re my autoimmune condition.  Dh agrees with you that I should take nothing other than my aspirin and my folic acid!

Meg - 3am??    Fancy remembering that for me at that time, then you made me giggle in that you said in case the baby has an allergy as if its a dead cert that I will be having one  

Murtle - Your appointment sounds as though it went really well and that things may have a different outcome next time.


Jelly - 8 Fertilised thats absolutely brilliant.  Good luck for your et if its tomorrow or Saturday , you come off yr 2ww just as I will start mine if of course I get that far  

Bobble - How are the follies growing? Good luck with the scan!

Caroline - I am sure you will be fine try to chill hun.

Fergie - how did ec go today?? well I hope.

Well I have been on a course today for work and very boring it was too, and I have to go tomorrow again    Had my first jab this morning, tummy now feels a bit sore is this normal?

Love to Lilly, Aless, debbies, Looby, triciah, mizz, mez, starr, angus, abby, chantelle, karen, billy.

Love NN xx


----------



## struthie

Thanks for your good wishes,will catch up with you all tomorrow,scan at 10am and collect my drugs hopefully xxx


----------



## ck6

hi strutie hope all goes well tomorrow..did you get time off? i'm scanning at 1.15 tomorrow..i've just sussed how to do the dancey thing               ....thanks nn i'll try and chill  love caroline is everyone else asleep


----------



## struthie

Caroline 
The gp said he will give me 1 week off,so I have decided to self certify for the first week and have the second with his poxy note.
Was not impressed,I know some might think its over the top having two weeks off but I don't!
Anyway just taking ds to school then off for my scan,hope to see Molly there too.
Take care xxx


----------



## fergie

Hello all

Murtle - its good to hear you feel positive about your next go after your appointment with the consultant. Good luck. 

Jelly - 8! thats fantastic girl. Hope your belly is feeling less wibblywobbly and sore today.

Bobble & ck6 - a follie dance for you...          

NN- good luck with the jabs. I found the belly ones less sore than the intramuscular ones in the butt I had last time- although the cetrotide jabs gave me a bit of a itchy rash for 1/2 an hour or so. 

Well, we had EC yesterday- we got 4 eggs but 1 was no good. Got a call today to say that 2 have fertilised and we've to go back in tomorrow for ET. Hopefully both will be doing OK to go back in. I have to say that EC with general anaesthetic was a doddle. The sorest bit was the great big needle in the arm for the drugs- I have crap veins. I guess collecting just 4 eggs doesn't take too long compared to those who have loads to collect.

Love to all you other ladies on this thread. 

fergie
xx


----------



## struthie

Really fed up now,been for a scan and I have a cyst on one ovary,so I have to go back and be re-scanned on monday,don't start the hormones until monday now either,why can't anything go right.
She said not to worry and if the worst comes to the worst they can pop it,anyone know anything about cysts,at least it was just one.


----------



## ck6

really sorry to hear that strutie,its really upsetting when things don't go to plan,  hope all goes well for you on monday..
fergie  thanks for the dancing going off for scan in a mo...good luck with your et, it  i thought you have to have loads of eggs for ivf so good to see your post..as i keep seeing on here you only need one  
hey bobble how you doing? have you had your scan yet? 
tricia candy lilly murtle debbie b  nn kim billie starr jelly aless sorry if i missed anyone....speak later  caroline xxxxx in a very cold  and windy kent ...where's the sun gone ?


----------



## murtle

Sorry to hear that Struthie. How frustrating. I'm sure Aless had a cyst at the start of her Tx. I think she had it drained and started Tx straight away. Hopefully they will do the same for you.

I am also pretty miffed at the weather. Was planning a peaceful day gardening but its flipping freezing and blowing a gale in South Wales. Will have to spend the afternoon surfing the internet instead.  

Have a good weekend everyone

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi,
Just a quick update from me-sorry not read any posts....

My IVF has been abandoned as i have no follies but one very large CYST...
To say I was shocked is an understatement...day 9 of stimming 5 weeks of injected and now this...I have never suffered from Cysts previously and would love any information about them...

I just burst in to tears and the consultant just put his arm around me...They put me in a room on my own while they scanned another patient....

My bloody CYST is 37x32 SO IS THIS BIG?

What happens now?

The nurse can to me to take blood (this took her ages as taking blood from me is very difficult)...She is calling me after luch today to discuss what will happen next....so treatment is Abandoned.....Totally Gutted....

Please share any information about CYSTS ..what are they..how are they formed..how do they go (if they do go)..when would I be able to go again..And most importantly do they effect my chances at IVF...

Bye for now will send personals later.

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Struthie and Bobble, I'm gutted for you both. Hopefully some of the others will be able to give you more info on cysts. But for now, thinking of you, and hope it's only a short interruption to your tx.

Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Ahh bobble what a toal nightmare,I was told my treatment will continue as it will probably go when af arrives,if not they will drain it.
Sorry I don't know anymore than that,big hugs to you xxx


----------



## alessandra

Struthie and Bobble, I had a cyst at the beginning of my tx and also months ago before an IUI I was doing. A cyst is a follicle non-ovulated, so to speak. In my case, both were aspirated before continuing tx and then everything was as normal. They could also dissolve and dissapear, many people don't do anything about them, but we do because always in a hurry. What I don't understand in Bobble's case is why they didn't identify it at the beginning of tx, BEFORE stimulation, since they don't look at all like follies, according to drs. Bobble, are you sure that you don't have any follie? Struthie, I am sure that you can continue once you have it aspirated. 

Love, aless


----------



## DebbieB

Oh Bobble and Struthie, I am so sorry to hear about the cysts!  I know how you feel about having to abandon the cycle - it is just devastating.  Hang in there girls, things will improve for us.    

take care everyone

Debbie


----------



## ck6

oh bobble that really is   friday 13th !!!!!  i really feel for you x
my scan wasn't that good we thought ec would be monday but now its wednesday..only 6 follies and don't seem big enough yet...so he may turn into iui who knows....it really gets you down....you spend money on drugs that turns out you didn't need in the first place argh !!! my treatment maybe abandoned too find out monday.....it really is a bad day today love caroline xxxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girls, 

Caroline don't give up. Your 6 follies could grow. And if they don't, remember what they told me: good linning, good follies, good sperm, everything in its own enviroment = same chances as an IVF with few follies. 

Struthie and Bobble, what are the last news?. Don't give up, everything could go better, remember all the BFP in this site. It is a matter of time (and effort).

Hy to Murtle, Candy, Fergie (   ), NN, Jelly (   ), lovely Molly and mummy Abby. 

Love, aless


----------



## murtle

Caroline - don't give up. I only had 5 follies and they took ages to grow but eventually i got to ec and had 4 lovely eggs. I hope you get some good news on Monday. 

Bobble - I am soooooo sorry to hear your news. Apparently, sometimes one follie gets greedy and absorbs all the drug and it grows too fast and turns into a cyst. I hope they can sort it and maybe monitor you a bit better next time. I can only imagine how you are feeling this weekend.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Hey Aless

I've lost track of you Sweetheart. How is the 2ww going for you. I hope you are remaining calm and chilled. When do you test?


----------



## alessandra

Lovely murtle, you are sooooooooooooo sweet     Many thanks for your orange spots, I treasure them. I am not chilled but neither I am hysterical   I am really non positive, but afraid to say, since Megan scolds me    . Anyway, just trying to pass time without thinking tooooooooooo much. At least I don't have to go to the clinic everyday...   

Love, Murtle. It is always very nice to hear from you  

aless


----------



## night nurse

Oh Girls,

What a rubbish Friday 13th!!  

Love and Hugs to Bobble. Just unbelievable that this can happen it is rotten luck.  

Struthie - Another cyst hopefully they will drain it for you.  Everyhting comes in threes so no doubt I'll get the next cyst but fingers crossed no one does!

Caroline - How come you may have to do iui with 6 follies, how many do they expect.? I am seriously dreading my next step which is scan on weds, now after all thats been happening on here lately.

Well its all happening in this town just lately. Two days ago in the town a young mother was killed by the man she was with in broad daylight!

Then today the town was closed off as there was a fire this morning in a derelict shop.  Whilst the area was cordoned off to traffic a police car inside the area reversed and knocked down two pedestrians. One of them has serious head injuries!

WHAT A DAY!

Hi to ALess, Murtle, Debbies, Candy, Looby, Mez, Fergie good luck with et   and everyone else  

NN xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Bloody Friday the 13th...Only realised late this afternoon and thought typical...

My clinic never rang me back so I rang them at 3-30pm.  Defo Abandoned my hormone levels are high so I stop the injections and wait for AF..Then they will scan me to see if Cyst has gone..They want it to go on its own or if not they will drain it...Looking like the next IVF will be in a couple of months from now....

I carn't help think that the monitoring of this cycle was so crap....
My d/r scan was 28th April and first stim scan today so that is 16 days inbetween...The day I started to stimm I should have had a scan because this Cyst was no where at D/R scan so this has appeared whilst stimming....

I will be asking for a scan earlier...My Consultant said today that Cyst was not there last week, I said you did not scan me last week....All the delay was because the contract were not sealed with the hospital at that time so they kept me on D/R for an extra week.....

Anyway I have had a very lovely night...Me an DP went to my sisters and I took my 4 year old nephew who was such a delight...He feel asleap as I rocked him...It really gave me some comfort tonight....Just dropped him off at my Mums arouynd the corner, but I really wanted to take him home and said to DP lets run off with him....(only joking, my brother ;loves him so much0.

I have to be positive at this time and soldier on.....

I have three pople viewing my house tomorrow morning, then a barbecue at my sisters tomorrow night so a big glass of wine is in order....

Sorry no personals again but a big thankyou to all of you for thinking off me....

Bobble xxxx


----------



## struthie

Hope today is a better day for you Bobble,yesterday was horrible.
Its not nice that your cycle has been abandoned,it is tough this IF stuff isn't it.
Big hufs to you xxx


----------



## ck6

bobble so sorry your treatment was abandoned...funny though i was thinking it was odd that yesterday was your first scan  surely if they had scanned you on day 2 or 3 they would have see that cyst   
thanks aless and murtle i'm probly worrying over nothing but it is so stressful..i've come out in really bad execma ..atractive !!!! aless you didn't say when you test...or did i miss that anyway                  
nn not sure why it may turn into iui, we've have 3 goes at the...but consultant seems to think there maybe only 3 eggs...not sure why he thinks that?? that's awful what happened when its in your own town its really shocking...where do you live ....a place to avoid on friday 13th...don't worry your treatment will be fine we alre here to hold your hand  
hi strutie ..you ok ? must go off to a card making course...well keeps me out of trouble love to everyone on this freezing saturday morning  caroline xxxx


----------



## Candy

Morning all  

Bobble I am sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned.

NN, Hope that is the last of the horridness in your town  

Aless, Molly & Fergie   

Caroline, I wouldn't give up either, I have heard of so many success stories now with just 1 or 2 eggs   

Murtle, thanks for all your words of wisdom and keeping the spirits up     so glad the review went well and the trial ET is a good idea, hoping things are different next time, keep those psotive thoughts flowing    I didn't manage to give Tricia a great big hug as I forgot thats what you wrote, hope passing on your love was good enough xxx

We have DHs parents over today to help cut back our huge hedge.... 

Have a good weekend all Cx


----------



## struthie

Thanks for asking Caroline
I am fine,feeling better today than yesterday,and now wishing Monday to be here.
Hope the cysy has gone or if not they can sort it out,I think I ovulated late and so am hoping that was what she was seeing!
Monday will tell.
Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Bobble - I can't believe it - especially after your constant fights to get this cycle off the ground in the first place. That is so cruel...big  for you...

Struthie - sorry I missed you.    Hopefully Julian will give you the okay on Monday. x

CK - stay   a lot can happen in a few days...

Aless....you are doing brilliantly. I know you are not as hopeful as converted to IUI, but this has been v. closely monitored and as c/s says, all looks good. Also you've had the IVIG (or whatever its called!!!) this time, so doubly good.    

NN - good luck for scan on Weds.... 

Murtle -  Your review sounds great! Full steam ahead - and EVERY chance of success next time... 

Fergie -      for ET today.

Candy & Tricia - was it strange to finally meet? Hope you had a good time. 

 to all the other ladies. I am back stabbing again - another scan on Weds...

Love Molly


----------



## Candy

Hoping this new thread will bring better news, with our special love 2 our 2week wait ladies, EmmaO, Fergie, Jelly & Aless

      

Updated List - May 2005 (Any corrections pls let me know) 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
SharonM, BFP - March 04 
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 

*IVF Students *    

EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05 
Fergie - 2ww 
Jellyhead - 2ww 
Alessandra - 2ww  

CK6 - Stimming, prov EC 16/05  
NN - Downregging from 23/04 
Molly - Stimming    

*IVF Recruits*  

KarenC - prostap inj 11/05 & Scan 24/05
Kone - Starting IVF May 05
Jodsterrun - IVF Appointment March/April 
Datai - Starting March/April 
Lilly2k3 - 1st appointment June 05
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
CatchA - Moving to IVF
Welshy - Waiting to hear about funding
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Mez - On the waiting list
Struthie - started ICSI soon - cyst srinking vibes. 
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr -    
Billie -    
KimE -   
Mizz -  
Sicknote -  
Chantelle -  
Angus - Taking some time out 

Candy x


----------



## Candy

Molly, so glad I didn't give a new home, until you had posted 

It was lovely to see Tricia, she looked so well, was odd in some ways as the last time we met was just before we had our eggs collected # 1 ... had a yummy pizza from my favourite pizza express and was still home in time to annoy my DH into not watching James Bond !

Good luck on Wednesday, hooping they get the timing perfect and no sign of any cysts xx

New home this way, hoping it will bring us better luck http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29648.msg344551.html#msg344551


----------



## MollyW

Silly me - I was forgetting you'd already met at EC & at that first review appt!!


...first meeting with babies on board though...


----------



## Candy

hehe


----------



## fergie

Hello ladies

A very short post from me. 

Just back from ET at the Lister. Unbelievably, I have 2 grade 1, 4-cell embryos on board. How's that for a result out of 3 eggs at retrieval? I am on a bit of a high right now and just wanted to let you know- girlies, do not get bogged down in numbers and repeat after me- its quality not quantity that counts. Now its up to mother nature what happens from here on in. 

Must go and have a lie down now with my cup of camomile tea. 

Love to all, will catch up again in next few days. 

fergie


----------



## MollyW

Great news Fergie - now, feet up, positive thoughts & lovely red, warming foods...

   

Take it easy...
x


----------



## alessandra

Oh, Fergie, I am soooooooooo happy to have some good news! CONGRATULATIONS ON THOSE LOVELY BABIES ON BOARD!!!  

Hy, Caroline, I test on 23 may, next Monday. My only concern for the moment is that AF does not appear BEFORE that, since we have booked a week end in spain. It was my dh birthday last week and we have been postponing his birthday due to tx. And this is his birthday present, since he dives. If AF appears before I will have to go for the scan and bloods, I imagine. So, at the moment, fingers crossed for not AF. My hopes are very low, as you see   

Molly, sweetie thanks for your words 

And Candy, as always  

Bobble, children are natural healers, did you know? You can't imagine how I miss my nieces and nephews. And YES!!!, you should shout for early scan...

Struthie,    

NN, Murtle, Abby, Chantelle, the debbies   

I am now preparing a lovely vegetable soup, have a very good historical novel and a french movie for later. So, I plan to pass a veeeeeeeeeeeeery lazy afternoon. Today, I thanks the obsessive dr at ARGC that banned me from the gym   

Have a lovely week end, ladies and lot of orange things around    

aless


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon girls,

I hope you are all having a good weekend 


Murtle- Your review app sounds to have gone well, wishing you the best of luck with your next cycle of treatment xx

Struthie- I also think that 2 weeks off is right for IVF. If nothing else it stops us worrying about what we should or should not be doing with our selves at the important times. 
I hope the cyst thing is sorted soon. 

Bobble- sorry to hear your tx being cancelled. 
I think you should kick up a fuss for an earlier scan next time (not that I know much about the ivf process yet, all I know is that to start stims for iui I had to have a base line scan to check there was no cysts or follies on the day they started.)


Ck6- I hope your follies have a growing spurt over the weekend, am dancing for you also! 

nn- what town is it? It sounds like it has been cursed  Hope all is getting better there now.

fergie-congrats on the fab sounding embies! good luck with the 2ww 

Alessandra- Your soup sounds great! Sending you some positive vibes as you are not sounding to positive in yourself again


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi Ladies,
Well feeling better today...Just sold my house today ...Its amazing what two little days can bring...So I am now concentrating on looking for my new home....

Struthie ..Hope that naughty Cyst has gone for Monday...They have seen it early enough I should know...Good luck.

Fergie ...Well done girl..two lovely excellent embryos...Feet up and lots of pampering...

Good luck to NN who is now stimming....

Hopefully my mate Jelly has her two lovely embryos on board right now...Big positives for you...You will have a  

Good luck to Aless....another   me thinks....

Love to everyone else,
Bobble xxxxxx


----------



## Jellyhead

It's me... I'm back.... 

Just had our E/T this morning........    very happy as all went very well.. went by the book....
All 8 embies went on dividing so they did not do the transfer yesterday... she waited to get the best 2 today...
So we got 2 x 8 cell embies put back and guess what the remaining went into the fridge        so we got 6 frosties   (if the worst happens we won't have to go through all the drugs ..thank god...cos mine will be big doses and big ££££)
I have not got the girls this weekend so i get to put my feet up and relax...i have a week of work so i can take it easy a bit.... YES!!!!!!!
well i can not believe we have got to this point, am so thrilled and can not get my head around that they are in my tummy!!!!

FERGIE - you and me together ...your E/T was today too..... will will bite nails together! 
ALESS - how you getting on ...1 week to go....gosh where has time gone
BOBBLE.....SOLD!!!!!! told you didn't I....... see it will be all fine you wait and see.... i got your PM big   for you!
LOVE   to all the girls MOLLY,STRUTHIE,NN ,LILLY,CK6,ABBY,CHAN,DEBBIE'S AND big thanks to CANDY who keeps on top of us all and her lists x

lots of hugs   x


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Just a quick note from me.  Sorry I haven't been around much.  Been trying to concentrate on work as we're really busy and we're also doing loads of work in the house - have to find a treatment free window when you've got loads to do haven't you!  Booked a holiday for 6 weeks time - to New York and Florida.  I'm so excited and feel we really need to do something special.

Anyway, I just popped in to leave a message for my dear friend Molly to say sorry that things didn't go the way you would have wanted, but good news that you're going again straight away.  I wish you all the luck in the world.

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW, stimming, waiting, taking time out and to those of you with precious babies on board.  I'll catch up properly soon.

Much love Billie xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Fergie - congrats hon, so pleased for you!   couldn't ge the dancing banana to work!
And Jelly - way to go!!    

lots of love to everyone els - just popped in to catch up with you, but think maybe I need to stay away for a bit to recover... it's just so nice to see how everyone's doing!

take care
Debbie


----------



## Triciah

Morning girls. 

I've been moved in workd (maybe to stop me surfing...I dunno!!)...but posting's a bloomin nightmare so def restricted to at home now. Hey ho.,

I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry to see  BFN's  They are the worst thing in the world and nothing compares  

Mollyw......I admire you getting straight back on that horse. That takes amazing strength. Not sure I could've done it....but then you are a strong oul bird  

Hey Murtle.......your review sounded very positive and it's seems like it's had that affect on you too. You all fired up for the next one?

DebbieB, Bobble......I'm not quite sure how you cope with a cancelled cycle. Our first one was a threatened cancellation and that threw us in to a complete spin. What Cancel We hadn't even considered that as a possible outcome. Negative..yes, Cancellation....no. Big    to you both. And     that the next one will bring those  . Not a consolation right now.....but the bad experience of our first cycle (and yours was much worse)...dh and I both found we were completely chilled for the second one...and look what the result was. Guess the crappiness of the first cycle allowed the hospital to get the drugs etc just right for the second.....and the same for you guys. 

Bobble....congrats on the house sale. Something else to focus on instead....although I'm sure the distraction will be intermittant. 

Billie.....I have always wanted to go to NY and never even thought of combining it with a trip to Florida. Cool plan. Let the countdown begin. Njoy and let us know how you got on.

Jelly....you sound as sparkly as ever. 2 X 8 cells aswell as 6 frosties WOW. Well done. And now for the MAD 2 ww  

Aless my lovely   You make life sound enjoyable. At this stage of the 2ww I was literally pulling my hair out. How do you remain so calm?? Tell us your secret   The weekend in Spain sounds so cool. So here's to     and a lovely   to add to his birthday present. Big hugs.

Fergie....your embies sound lovely and healthy....and that's all that matters. Lots of    thoughts and willing those embies on. We want more  's,

EmmaO....only 3 more days. How's it going? Have you reached that MADNESS stage yet??  

Good luck for Monday Struthie and lots of    .

NN, CK6....How's the d/r / stimming going??

Special   to Mizz, Billie, Starr, Sicknote, Chantelle, Angus and KimE  

Hope I didn't miss anyone. 

T
xxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Just a quickie post to say hello, 
Sorry i have been awol for a while, I got taken back inyo hospital on tuesday and they didnt seem to want to let me come home  

Oh well, home now. I havent caught up with any of the news, so will settle for sending a HUGE (((((( HUG ))))))  to you all

Happy sunday,
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Evening all

Hope you have all had nice weekends

Sorry to hear you have been poorly again Louby, glad you are home now.

Billie, your holiday sounds perfect and could be just what you both need   

Cx


----------



## struthie

Less than 2 hours until my scan,lets hope its hopped off!
I will update you all later xxx


----------



## murtle

Gosh! It's awfully quiet on here today - where has everone gone?

Struthie - I really do hope that the nasty cyst has gone   and that you can get started today. Are you stabbing or sniffing?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie

Murtle 
I'm sniffing six times a day,had a funny head but otherwise ok xxx


----------



## ck6

wow so quiet on here.... i've just had my pregnal, but won't know until wednesday for egg collection ( cluck cluck )  or iui...my left ovary seems a right pain to get to, almost had the consultant sit on me to see it today   thank goodness i'll be out of it on wed....anyway ended up with 9 follies so thanks for the dancing ladies....i guess i just have to wait , my left ovary is 2mm from a main artery to my leg, so if not safe will convert to iui ....  must go and get some sleep...love caroline xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Where are we all hiding today, it seems awfully quiet in here at the moment!

Bobble- Congrats on selling you’r house, I hope you find your dream house soon.

Jelly- so glad to hear you’r e/t went well, enjoy your time off and rest up 

Billie- Your Holiday plans sound good  

Looby Lou- Hope you are feeling better now  

Struthie- How did the scan go hun?

Ck6- Best of luck for Wednesday whichever way it goes


----------



## struthie

Lilly 
The cyst is still there but they weren't worried about it so sniffing has begun!
I thought I would taste it in the back of my throat but I haven't is that ok?
I have a chart so I don't forget to sniff!
Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- Good news from the scan then, good luck with the sniffy sniffy. I used to set my alarm on my mobile to remind me when to sniff for iui and that was only twice a day, six must be a pain in the but. Good luck.


----------



## struthie

Thanks Lilly all going well so far xxx


----------



## alessandra

Sthrutie, GOOD LUCK WITH THE SNIFF   and hear you have a dance for the cyst to dissapear GO AWAY CYST GO AWAY        

Triciah, I love to know from you. You are such a good reminder that life COULD be rewarding 

Caroline, I have never ever heard something like that    I enclose two orange spots to produce the best result for your case. I am developing a new theory at the moment and it is very hard to explain in english. But the main idea is that all this journey we are going through has more to do with magic than with rational things. I mean that an IVF could work or a natural pregnancy or an IUI   So you never know why or how and drs are only instruments we use to help us to identify the good egg and put it toghether with the chosen swimmer. But they are very ignorant of the real process as we are and neither them nor us control anything. So, we can only trust and make dances and pray and rant and things like that. So, may be it is irrelevant if it is an IUI for you, as it was for you. The outcome of this mad process is completely unpredictable   Anyway, sorry for the long disgression 

Candy, thanks for the good wishes at the beginning of the thread, I haven't seen it before  

Oh, Bobble, if ONLY   Many thanks for the good vibes 

Lillie, I an SOOOOOOOOO not positive. I am full of symptoms due to the cruel cyclogest, full of bruises due to the mean heparin, fat as cow thanks to the dexamethasone and doomed to a chair thanks to the gym banning;  l ovely times those tx days    Anyway, trying not to think tooooooo much and thinking all the time and trying not to be very negative, but not 100% positive to avoid dissapointment, and trying not to rant toooooooo much to keep my marriage in case tx does not work   ;  and trying to pretend that I have a life  ;  Like all of you, I guess    I would be grateful if some of you could make a dance for AF not coming  ;  Just be creative girlies  

Love, girls


----------



## struthie

Here you go Aless - hope it works!


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Struthie  

Aless


----------



## ck6

aless,                   that should keep you going for this afternoon.....i like your theory of us being on a journey, no one knows how it will work out till we get there i guess anyway stay  
struthie  how you doing? i'm a bit dumb i did injections...what's with all the sniffing?? just interested  l
hello murtle ...you ok its really quiet on here today too....
hello lilly thanks for 
hello to everyone else..think you've all fallen asleep   love carolinex x x


----------



## Abby Carter

There you go Aless. I'm also very convinced by your theory, there is only so much the doctors and we know. The rest seems to be due to something out there none of us can understand!

Struthie, I'm sure you're sniffing fine. As long as it goes up your nose (and not in your eye, like I ended up doing!) all should be well.

Hi to everyone else,
Abby
x


----------



## Jellyhead

just popping my head in to say ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

DAY 4 in the BIG FERTILITY HOUSE : Jayne has turned into  a wild mad banshi woman    


i am so bored of sitting down that the thought of reading, watching a dvd, watching tv is really boring....i feel in a limbo...with my heart keeps racing and pounding one min with excitment,fear & not knowing, this is horrible.... wish there wash a little crane that could pick me up and drop me in a tropical island far far away....  think i really am loosing it girls  CABIN FEVER!!!!!!!

Big          
for Aless x
and big hellos to everyone


----------



## ck6

awww jelly poor you.... whats the deal after egg collection....think my egg collection is on saturday...consultant offered to sign me off...i don't work and i don't drive...i'm at home with ds whoose almost 3 and my others are at school seems like i need to organise someone else to deliver and collect them next week...  we live at the top of a big hill so pushing a buggy with sleepy 3 year not ideal i guess....... i have to do this 3 times a day ..... were you told to rest?  any advice gladly appreciated    love caroline xxxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi Caroline....
E/C is not so much of a prob.... i just felt really sore in my belly after...they had to go into one ovary twice which made my right side quite painfull. I was going to go to work the next day but felt too sore ,so i just rested up on the sofa. I went into work the following day. My belly feels pretty much normal now so expect maybe up to a week of deep achenes   
Oh gosh... the hill sounds like a big no no after E/T ... time to call on some helpfull mum's from school!!! ( i would use your favors up for after E/T than E/C except for next day when u may be a little sore)
Lots a love Jelly  xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks jelly...i'm a bit of a worrier ...love caroline xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi GIrls,

Sorry for the me post here but am a bit upset    Things didn't go quite that well at the scan today.

I only have two good size follies and 4 smaller ones. If the smaller ones don't grow by my next scan on Sun then its iui for us again!

I said to myself before I went in that I would be happy with 5 follicles and I have six so as long as they grow I will be happy.

Back later for personals

Love NN xx


----------



## struthie

Hi NN 
I am sorry to hear that,but you still have until sunday so I am sending you follie growing vibes ok!
What is it with these scans - they are going to become something I dread.

Take care xxx


----------



## Triciah

Quick one from me.

NN.....6 follies is a fab number. More than I ever had. And you've got 3 whole stimming days left. That's loads. Mine were v steady growers too......and I know it's a really stressful time. How big are your follies now?

Sending you lots of calming   and  .

Love to everyone not mentioned. Will post properly later.

T
xxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Night Nurse I know how you must feel but you still have hope...by weekend you may have more follies..My consultant said to me at my follie scan he was expecting to see 4 follies, he said this as though this was the norm..
The IVF cycle is so much more stressful than the iui....try not to worry too much everything could come good for you...

Here is a follie dance for you..
                          

Take care,
Bobble xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hang in there Night Nurse, there is still plenty of time for those follies to grow, or for them even to find new ones (sometimes mine seemed to hide, I think).     for you.

Abby
x


----------



## alessandra

FOLLIE DANCE for night nurse. Don't forget to do the FOLLIE CHANT


----------



## night nurse

Thanks girls, yr support means a lot to me.

Triciah I think the follies wern't that impressive - the 2 bigger ones were 10mm and i think the other four were about 8mm. The nurse did say that if they grew I would not be ready for ec tues but this I can deal with as long as they do grow but I won't hold my breath.

Aless and Bobble thanks for the follie dance I know they do work  

Struthie - Good luck with yr scans!

Abby - Thanks maybe its because I had a full bladder what do you reckon?

Bye for now 

NN xx


----------



## MollyW

NN - I don't know much about IVF, but I think it sounds quite positive that they are around the same size. If you had one whopper and the others were smaller, then the little ones might not catch up, but if they're all growing at a fairly even rate then that sounds good to me. Maybe you'll just need to stim for a little bit longer, and then you'll have lots to choose from 

      

GROW FOLLIES, GROW!!!

Love Molly
x

PS. Aless - hope you are staying sane. I loved your thoughts about there being something a bit magical in getting the tx to work.... 

Billie    Thanks for thinking of me. x Hope you are okay, too. Did you manage to get tiime off for holiday?

Struthie -   hope the sniffing is going well...  to the cyst.

Caroline - hope the EC went well...  

 to Bobble, Candy, Tricia, Looby (hope you're feeling better x), Murtle, Abby, Lily, Chantelle, Mez and all...

Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6

nn i think someone has already said it but alot of follie growing can happen in a few days                   what molly said was right if you have one dominant follie then don't think others stand a chance much better if they are similar size...walk about thats supposed to help   according to my consultant....
thanks for thinking of me today...egg collection went ok...iwas quite dozey when i got home, so not tired now ...we got 5 eggs and he missed the artery in my leg, he had been quite worried about doing me today... so now we wait for the phone call tomorrow to find out what's happened..i'll let you know
love to everyone xxxx


----------



## DebbieB

NN - hang in there hon, they will grow, you'll see!  Sending lots of positive thoughts your way      
(can't get some of my smileys to work sorry!)

ck6 - well done!  all the best for your embies!!   

Debbie


----------



## struthie

Molly 
How did yesterdays appointment go?

The sniffing is going ok thank you,been having some very odd dreams though,and yesterday a bloke who lives up my road would give way to me to get in my drive so I cut him up - he has a 4x4 I have a corsa


----------



## Jellyhead

Night Nurse - I understand your worries.....remember mine were slow growers!!
I had E/C changed 3 times...but was worth it in the end... 
I had only 8 -10 and some were little ...look what i ended up with when it came to E/C...... they got 14 eggs and not all the follies had eggs so i must have had at least 16 follies. Even if you  have 8 follies that is still good enough to get eggs and then embies. Come on Mrs get your   head on and will them to grow!!   Big follie dance for you.......

                          

Lots of   Jelly


----------



## starr

Hey Strangers....

Sorry been awol lately. 

Not had much chance to catch up, but did see that Aless is on iui again. Good luck honey, it worked before so who knows...

NN follies can grow massively is a few days. Fingers crossed.

Sorry not got much idea where everyone else is.. xxxx

As for me, I've been up and down a lot. Some days i'm fine and positve others i cry... It seems to be taking me a long time to get 'back to normal' whatever that is !!  

I think part of the problem has been the lack of af. However she finally showed up last night 5 weeks after m/c. I'm hoping that we can now get back on track and that there's another natural miracle out there for us. If not then we will go back on the ivf rollercoaster in the late autumn!!!

I'll try and get back in the flow and catch up with you all

In the meantime lots of love to Candy (nearly there) Keemjay (how are you sweetheart??), Looby,NN,Murtle,Aless,Megan, Molly,Holly,All the kims and debbies!!,Jelly,struthie, Billie,  Tricia, Abby, Lily, Mez, Caroline, Bobble, and everone else not mentioned xxxxx

Love Starr xxx


----------



## struthie

Hello Starr 
Lovely to see you back,just give yourself time thats my best advice.
Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Juli

Hello.. Seems to be that time again when some of us are drifting back again..
Thought id pop in as i've left the inbetweenies and am starting 
HRT for our final FET.
Hope everyones ok and all your follies are growing.
TTFN
JU X


----------



## Abby Carter

Starr, lovely to hear from you. You're doing amazingly well to have coped this far, you just need to keep focusing on the fact that your miracle will happen, some time soon.   

Well done ck on your ec, hope the swimmers are doing their thing!

Hi to Molly, Candy, Debbie, Aless, Bobble, Night Nurse, and everyone else, quick one for now as am really busy with work.

Abby
x


----------



## ck6

strutie how's the sniffing going...x
thanks abby they have ....x
hello starr ...something like that knocks you for six ...i went onto automatic pilot after our termination, that was 2003, its only now being on this site i'm finally coming to terms with it, people don't know what to say so they don't say anything and i just wanted to talk about it ...we are here for you ...xx

the hospital has phoned we have 4 fertilised out of 5.... so we go up the next step of the ladder...egg transfer on saturday..... must dash done nothing all morning dh will think i'm slacking   lots of love to everyone... caroline xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls, hope I can join in. 
After a BFN in April we have decided to move on to IVF, but have decided that this is the last chance corral, so fingers crossed.
I started sniffing today but I'm doing a long protocol, so its ages yet.
(I've overstimmed both times on IUI) 
I'm quite nervous about stimming as on first IUI I inj 75mg Puregon and they collected 13 eggs(converted to IVF), 
they now plan to give me 250mg,
I have visions of me being like a Gremlin character that when basted with water there will be little follies popping out all over the place. 

Please God they know what they are doing  
Baseline uss is 6/6.
Have discovered sniffing is harder than injecting, I'm already paranoid I haven't done it properly! 
Anyway looking forward to getting to know you all soon.
p.s   to Caroline. Well done!!   for Saturday
Ali


----------



## ck6

ali... glad  you got another chance...please can you explain about sniffing.. we did injections, i was on 250 of puregon this time and they got 5 eggs,( 9 follies) last time on iui i was on 100mg and got 5 follies....  very best luck for your treatment   love caroline x


----------



## struthie

Well done Caroline,hope I get as far as you and good luck for saturday   

Welcome Ali 
I started sniffing on monday and I have been paranoid ever since,scared I am doing it wrong,but not sure you can really!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Aliday

Hi caroline, sniffing is just another way of taking Suprecur , this just switches off your own hormones , it just means that the clinic has more control about when to plan your EC.
hi struthie , hope you're right and there is no wrong way to sniff - that sounds silly, oops , well you know what i mean
Ali


----------



## struthie

Ali 
I am on buserelin,and sniffing 6 times a day!


----------



## fergie

Nightnurse

Hang in there with the follies- mine were slow to start this time and then really took off. Here's a follie dance for you 
                

Take care

fergie


----------



## BOBBLE

Welcome back Starr and Sicknote.....

Welcome Ali...Good luck with the sniffing...

Struthie hope your ok and the nasty Cyst has gone.

I need some advise..I am very confused about this Cyst of mine that they abandoned my IVF for...

I called my clinic today as AF showed....My nurse has said that the Cyst is very unusual and she has never known a cyst with IVF before....I feel like a freak...I have read all over the place that Burselin can bring on Cysts..But my concern is I was stimming for 8 days when they picked it up....Was it the Menapour? why did I not have any follies and just the Cyst?

My clinic have said to wait for another Af after this one and they will scan me on day 1 then start me on day 2 again on Burselin but she mentioned a higher dose of Menapour....

I am really worried I do not respond to these drugs especially the menpour but did for all my 3 iuis.....

Someone explain to me why did I just grow one big Cyst...

Aless I know you have had a Cyst but you had yours drained and still had follies...Any advise?

Oh by the way my house buyers have pulled out so more bad luck....

Any advise would be great...

Follie dance for NN....                                        

Bobble xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Sorry I've bit of a lazy post - most of it copied from the other thread, but work has been manic and been doing silly hours and I'm desperate to go home... 

Had to have an early scan appt yesterday so I could get back to work, so we had to leave at 5am to get there for 9. Set the alarm for 4.30 and, would you believe, got woken just before 4 by a tremendous crash. Thought the house was caving in, but it was our BED falling apart! The whole of the top end landed on the floor... I was really shaken up! 

Obviously its been getting too much action lately!  

Well the scan showed another big follie - very early again. Bit disappointed as I was hoping for a more normal cycle.  

Anyway, have to go in for basting tomorrow - had trigger this am - but now have thrush! Yukkk   Phoned the clinic to see whether I should abandon, but they said take Diflucan today and it should be okay. So, all in all, a bit p****ed off really...

Ho hum...

       to all the 2wwers, stabbers & sniffers, mummies to be and in-betweenies...

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Bobble

I had a cyst once that caused my first IUI to be abandoned - C/s said it could've been caused by the clomid, so he took me straight off it and switched to menopur and I never had any problems since...

This is all a mystery to me... Are your cycles usually regular? It seems really weird that AF has arrived this early (just as well they abandoned!). Do you think they could have missed o/v as they weren't monitoring you properly? Just an (ill-informed and probably stupid) thought. 

Sorry I'm a bit confused - did you respond okay to the menopur for IUI, but not IVF? Were you at the same clinic for your IUI? If not, best to mention to them again how you responded before as they might not have checked your notes for a while...

I know its frustrating to have to wait, but probaby best to get back on a more even keel before starting again....  

Hope you get some answers soon, I'm sure Aless or Megan or one of the other ladies will be able to help....


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,


Alessandra- I think we need another type of   employed to watch over you. I think his job description would be a “naughty negative thinker catcher”     sending him around to watch you!
A no af dance for you;
                        
nn- doing a follie dance to keep them growing nice and big!  

Ck6-congrats on the embies! Good luck 

Starr-    good to see you!

Aliday- hi, welcome to our friendly thread!

Molly- fancy breaking the bed  I know what you have been doing! I hope the thrush is better for your basting hun, good luck  

 to everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## MollyW

PS. Sorry to hear your buyers have pulled out - how annoying!  

Hope you have someone else put in an offer soon...
x


----------



## BOBBLE

Molly..Thanks for the early reply.

I will go into more detail...

I have had one of the most regular periods I now from starting my period at 15 I have been 28 days to the day.

I have always been with the same hospital for 5 years, had 3 iuis with them always responded well.

Funny you should say about early o/v as I had massive egg white just before the scan. from my bleed whilst D/R I am now exactly 28 days today and I have had AF...Just like a normal period.

My hospital said I should have a bleed in two weeks and It has been one week..

I think it is beacuse they have not monitored me properly..
But I still do not understand after 8 days of stimming why I had no follies on left overy and just one CYST on the right overy....


Bobble XXXX


----------



## lilly2k3

bobble,

Sorry I can not offer any advice on the questions you were asking. I just wanted to add my two penny's.

I seriously think your clinic have been neglectfull of you and your treatment.
As far as I am concerned they should have scanned you when starting stims. As they failed to do this and missed the chance to see if this cyst was there then I think they are to blame for all of this. If it had been spotted maybe then the tx could have been saved by getting rid of it or even a cycle canceled at this stage would have been easier (and cheaper)
I don't know if you are funding yourself or not but i would put a complaint in to the clinic or hfea to see about a refund or an extra cycle maybe. Seriously I would not just leave this.
Sorry to but in, hope you don't mind me putting my thought across, i just feel you have been treated unfairly.


----------



## AussieMeg

Sorry I ahven't posted much but don't have ready access to a pc that I can type on at the mo.

NN I am the slowest responder of all time. At day 10 last cycle I had 6 follies all under 10mm but ended up with 7 in the end but only 4 eggs. I tend to spurt at the last minute.

Bobble I am interested in your case too. How did you feel when you down regged. How much did you sniff, did you continue to sniff when you were stimming? I am personally wondering why they have you on a flare protocol and at your age I would have expected 9 days of down regging from day 21 of your cycle and then stimming from day 2 of cycle 2. Or simply a colorado protocol which has no downregging but this is generally used for older girls.


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, 

Bobble, I am sure they haven't monitored you well. I had cysts twice, both at the beginning of cycles. The first was just after the m/c   It was in January and it was my first proper period after m/c and I was in Argentina just going to do an IUI. Dr. there found the cyst and told me that I couldn't start the menopur until have it drained. it was day 2 of my cycle. They drained it next day and I started stimulation. Next tx was here, last month as you know. Scan on day 2  (or 3) revealed a cyst. Dr. made me do bloods to see oestrogen levels and fhs levels and when satisfied, booked me for an "aspiration" next day and started stimming. So, I think that the cyst could grow if you stimulate it, just like a normal follie, since dr explained to me that a cyst is follie not ovulated. A friend of mine also had a cyst but they made her wait until it dissapeared naturally. i don't know why they do that... Maybe it depends on the clinic... As I am privately funded, they don't seem to care...

Molly, remember you only need one and try to be positive, you are so sweet!! I know that the fact of you being soooooooooo nice does not affect the chances of pregnancy, but I wish you were pg soon  

Lillie,    thanks sweetie, I just can't be positive . Fortunately, Megan is out of the computer   

Starr, how nice to see you. I know how hard it is. But believe me, it is sthg for good. it is better to have gone through that than not to... I wish I could have the formula to make sense of all this madness.  

Megan 

Candy  

Caroline, 4 fertilized GREAT!!!!!!!!!!  ^reiki

Good night lovelies!

aless


----------



## BOBBLE

Big thanks to the replys girls..

Lilly I am NHS...

Thing is with me Megan I had problems getting the contarct sorted with the hospital so when I went for my D/R scan..(the day the stims should hsve started) I had no CYST and had bloods taken but because the contract was not sealed I had to D/R for another week before stims started and when I went in for the drugs they never scanned me again and no blood test..then I started injecting stimms and injecting Burselin...

Then got scanned a 9 days later...total 16 days from 1st scan till 2nd scan. Big cyst....

Nurse has said to start on day 2 next time...

Injected 3 amps of Menapour and 0.5mil Bursilin 3 weeks d/r and 9 days stimming.

Very confused but really do thick that the cyst came with the extra week of D/R. Must have released a natural egg which turned in to Cyst..But can not understand no other Follies....

Thanks for reply also aless....Hope your Ok   Not long now for you...

My Dp want to wait for two periods before starting again as he has found the IVF more stressful than I.....

Have to fly Colins Birthday today and MIL coming around soon,

Take care everyone Bobble xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the follie dances for me I hope they truly work.

Bobble - I had 19 days d/r and maybe thats why I have not responded well either. Have you thought about this cetrotide cycle that was mentioned to me?
Hope you get some answers soon.

Aless - Hows your 2ww going?  I am watching over you as I might be the next iui turned ivf turned iui girlie  

Megan so many people have said how they had a slow response but all was alright in the end owever I can't help feeling this will not be the case for me.  I have a sixth sense sometimes and feel iui is awaiting us!

Molly - Hope the basting went well!  Looks like I'll be with you on the 2ww soon.

Well the court hearing went well and the kids are now officially Stu's! DD did her Sat's and I have started my new course! Roll on Sunday!

Hello to Lilly, Looby, Candy, Caroline, Starr, Fergie, Ali, Struthie, debbies, Murtle, Mez, Jelly, Sicknote.

Love
NN xx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Not been on for a wee while, been havin a bit of a bad time.  Ended up in hossie early on Wendesday mornin with really bad back pain and it turns out I have pulled a muscle! Am now on diazepam and co-codemol and hope it all clears up before I hopefully start stims on the 25th.  In total agony right now and can hardly move.  Any suggestions from you gals as to how to relieve the pain?

Hope you are all ok and apologies for no personals.

Love to all

Karen xxx


----------



## ck6

nn on your court hearing those things are always nerve racking....many years ago i had to make my oldest two wards of court as their dad was threating to take them back to india...the judge was about 90 he had a big plaster on his head and i looked at him and thought the state of him and he was deciding on my children's welfare...scary stuff..... glad it went ok caroline xxx


----------



## Chantelle

Hi girls

Just a quick update from me as I realise I haven't posted much recently.  Been getting back on track after the failed IVF cycle and preparing for round 2.  Looks like I'll be d/r July with e/c scheduled for mid-August.  Other than that I've been trying acupuncture and possibly chinese herbs in the run-up to the cycle.  Really busy at work and we are also doing the hallway up in the house.  We're going away next week to Norway/Sweden - a little break to chill us both out.  

Billie - New York is absolutely fantastic.  We went for New Year in 2000 and loved it, would go back tomorrow if I had the chance.  Florida is cool too - that was my first holiday with dh  back in 97 (it was a make or break holiday as we had a long distance relationship and didn't get to see much of each other).  We hired a car and drove to Miami and the Keys.  You'll love it all

Karen - sorry that you're not well.  Haven't got any ideas on what you can do with the back pain - sure one of the other gals will have a suggestion.

Alesss - it's nearly time to test for you isn't it?  Sending you lots of luck and hope you get the result you so deserve.

NN - congratulations to you and Stu on the court hearing xx


Hello to Candy, Abby, Jellyhead, Aussiemeg, Bobble, Lilly, Starr, Mollie, Fergie, Ali and to anyone else I've missed

Lots of love
c
x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I have not had time to read the past few personals but just wanted to wish you all a happy weekend 
I am off to spend hours writing a report now  so I will catch up later.


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, 

Congratulations NN!! on your court hearing 

I am going mad by the day and decided to test tomorrow to give me time to adjust...    

Chantelle, thanks for asking sweetie,  

 to Molly, Candy, Megan, the debbies, Abby, Murtle, sweet Triciah, Bobble, Lillie and Caroline. 

Aless


----------



## murtle

Fingers crossed for you Aless


----------



## ck6

good luck aless      caroline xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Good luck Aless        
love  Jelly xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Aless, hope it's wonderful news for you.    

Abby
x


----------



## Candy

Fingers crossed Aless


----------



## northern lass

Aless - Thinking of you today and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## DebbieB

Aless, thinking of you and wishing you the very best of luck for testing!    

love
Debbie


----------



## starr

Hoping for good news Aless........

Good Luck


----------



## Jellyhead

Sorry quick me me post....
have had a big shock early hours in the morning.... quite a bit of brown discharge ..... looks like it is all over for me girls....could not even get to test!!     It is only day 8 past E/T so i am all over the place......my periods are normally around 25-27 days so. Am so upset me and DP in shock... will ring clinic tomorrow to find out what to do. I have still taken my meds as i was unsure what to do girls......

love and good luck to everyone else...sorry no personals
love jelly


----------



## starr

Hey Jelly

Please don't worry, could be implantation or something like that. 8 days past et is early for af even if your cycle is short...

Please try and stay positive honey   

Love Starr xxx


----------



## starr

Just a quick post....

Had my 1st real night out last night for ages ...... Drank far too much wine  and as a result have felt rotten all day...  I know  self inflicted    no sympathy for me !!

it was really good though to get out and relax and have fun... I think i needed it.

Still no news from Aless ??

Karen hope your back is improving.... x

Chantelle welcome back. 

NN good news on the court hearing... Your family must feel all secure now xx

OOh i need to sleep. No more time..... Lots of love to you all xxxx

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Starr - get yourself bad to bed honey and sleep it off.  There's nothing worse!

NN - so pleased for you and your family that the court case was a success.  Here's to a very happy future for you all and a new addition very soon!!

Chantelle - everyone I speak to loves New York as well - I'm so looking forward to it now.  Hope you're well and have recovered from your mild hangover of yesterday!

Aless -     Hope to hear from you very soon with good news!

Jelly - stay positive honey.  As Starr said it is probably just implantation - keep your positive vibes going   .

Molly and Candy - waves to you both and hope all is going well.

I'm off to bed now, so forgive the lack of remaining personals - it's so hard to keep up.  Good luck to the girls on the 2ww, to those d/r and stimming, to girls like me taking some time out and to anyone else I've missed.

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## alessandra

BFN girlies    

Promise to write tomorrow...

Aless


----------



## struthie

Aless 
I am so sorry,hope you are ok xxx


----------



## keemjay

Aless

so sorry hunny 

kj


----------



## Candy

aless, I am sorry    I know words won't comfort but we are here if you need us.

Billie great to hear from u, i can't keep up either ! hope you are ok  

Starr, hope you hada good night out and the head didn't ruin it  

Jelly  

Love to all C x


----------



## DebbieB

Aless, so gutted for you honey.  We're all here for you if you need us. It will happen for you one day I just know it.  

Jelly - don't panic, as the girls just said, you often get a brown discharge on implantation so it could be a very good sign!  stay positive   

Take care ladies!
Debbie


----------



## Aliday

Aless, I'm so sorry. What more can i say, it hurts like hell. Take care and spoil yourself rotten 
Ali


----------



## debbiea

Aless, big     So sorry to hear your news.

Love Debbie


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, thanks for all your words. I feel like in a dark cloud today. Absolutely pessimistic and negative about my age.  

Anyway, I had done my bloods today, as bureaucratic procedure to obtain the call for the clinic and ask if I can do tx straight away, that it is my only obsession right now. I have seen that dr. gave me a prescription for dexamethasone and heparin for 3 months, so maybe he inteded to continue tx if this failed... Who knows? 

I am truly sorry about the bad vibe, girls. Promise to go to the gym today and start a diet, maybe I will be more optimistic at some point this week...

Love and hugs, Debbiea, Debbieb, Candy, Megan, Molly, Northern, Keemjay, Sthrutie, Billie, Bobble, Jelly (don't worry, BFP is coming), Starr, abby and Murtle. 
Love, aless


----------



## Abby Carter

Aless, I know that dark cloud will hang around for a few days, but remember you will start to feel positive again soon, make sure you enjoy yourself and get all your feelings out so you can clear the slate for the next try. 

I know how hard it is after a BFN to pick yourself up, hope our love and support helps you get there.

Abby
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Aless

I am so sorry to hear your news but now you must look at the next treatment before you go home to Argentina. Are you going to try IVF or go for IUI again? Thinking of you mate.

Sorry no other personals as I am on a pc which is 10 years old and takes about half an hour to type anything.

Thinking of you all
M


----------



## Jellyhead

So sorry Aless     i  feel like you if this is a neg i have to go straight ahead for another go or i feel i will just give up and not carry on any more..... Glad you are   and getting straight back in there you  brave girl.....everyone here loves you, were all with you girlie.. 

I have been told not to work today but rest on sofa and stick an extra plug in the afternoon.....not sure why. Nurse can not say if it is AF or not but told i would have been testing on 16th day not 14th and even if my cycle is shorter it should make no difference, cluching at straws....    i do not feel so positive about that and this does look how AF begins brown sluggy yuck!!! GOD i am holding on to a bloody miracle 

thanks for support ladies
 Jayne xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies.

I have received the call from the clinic and they told me that I can't do a cycle straight away because I have taken a lot of medication and I need a month off. And that I need to see dr. in the clinic before taking any decision. And that the next follow up app is in July. So I will be starting a fresh cycle in August... I explained to the nurse that I understand the need to stop for a month but ask her to ask dr if I could do a natural IUI this month without drugs and start the next month fresh without a follow up consultation, because I am going back to Argentina soon and I don't want to loose more time. She will get back to me asap. But I think that maybe I should change clinics to go to a place that could treat me soon, i mean after the month off... What do you think?

Any ideas about clinics? ARGC seem to be the best around but I don't want to wait until August because of dr's agenda problems 

I would love to hear your suggestions girls. Lister? London Women? Do they give quick appointments?

Love, aless


----------



## AussieMeg

Aless

Personally I would be very pushy with ARGC and just keep ringing and even ask for Mr T to call you if you are getting no joy with nurse. Crying tends to work in most cases.

Jelly all my fingers crossed for you

M


----------



## Purpleal

Aless sweetie, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. Lots of love and   to you xxx

Jelly -   to you too. It really isnt over until test day - please stay positive.

I will be back later for more personals.

Love Adrienne / purpleal


----------



## ck6

aless so sorry    for your bfn ..i did ask my consultant why our clinic won't do back to back treatments, he said any follies that are left, could turn into cysts, with a month off they go away naturally i guess makes sense.......i saw my consultant in november and started treatment the next day, but its in tunbridge wells maybe too far, its a great team though 
jelly...hope you are ok.....  
love caroline x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies! Thanks Caroline and Megan...

ARGC just called. Mr.T has agreed to do a "natural insemination" this month. So no bloods, only a scan on day 10 ... I guess is better than nothing. And I have to persuade him to start another cycle if this IUI fails with no "follow up" appointment. If I accept the follow up app in July, I will end by starting another cycle in August  My idea is to start as soon as my period following the natural IUI appears...

Jelly    

I am way too obsessive today. I even got an app at the Cromwell Hospital on thursday, what I will tell to them??  

Love girlies and sorry about this argentine madness

aless


----------



## MollyW

Oh Aless - soooo sorry about the BFN sweetheart.   

It seems so unfair.... I think you are right that July is too long to wait for a follow-up appointment, but ARGC does seem to be very much on the ball as far as all the testing and IVIGs etc, which I'm not sure many other clinics are. 

I think you should go ahead with the natural IUI but stress to them that July is too long to wait for follow-up. You could be starting the IVf cycle in July instead of August if you get an appt sooner. Hopefully you won't need it though and the natural IUI will work. Remember chicken, you produced eggs on your own before and you can do it again... 

Take care Aless, thinking of you... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## BOBBLE

Oh Gosh...Not been on line all weekend and so much has happens here..


Aless I am so sorry. All I can say is pick your self up and start again with a fresh positive..I can understand you wanting to go straight away there is nothing worse than waiting around doing nothing..

Jelly-My mate..I have sent you a PM..So sorry I have not been on line all weekend...I hope you are OK...stay positive. 

NN any news from you?

Love to everyone else..

Bobble xxxx


----------



## starr

Aless honey so sorry for the nasty BFN...   

I know when i was told to wait between tx i didn't want to ..... but in the end i was glad, sometimes you need to step off the rollercoaster for a bit.

You need to do whatever you feel is right for you and dh right now xxxxxx

Jelly keep pos honey, the witch isn't singing yet!!! xx

ttfn  Starr xx


----------



## murtle

Oh Aless

I am so sorry to hear your news.  

You've had such a tough time during this cycle that maybe a bit of time out is a good thing. I certaintly feel a lot better for taking a few months break and am now looking forward to starting again next month. Do whatever you think is best for you. If you are still looking for a new clinic in London, I can recommend the Cromwell in Kensington. 

Fingers crossed for you Jelly, stay positive    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Aless - So sorry to hear about your BFN    Good that you want to go again and I can understand your impatience 100%.

Jelly - chin up girl, could be implantation, I have good vibes about you   

Bobble - Thanks for asking after me. The news is not good. No IVF for definite. My follies didn't grow and I only have two decent sized ones that are STILL not ready for iui. I find this hard to believe that my last iui's were on one bottle of menopur every other day and I produced two follies and on time.  This time 11 days of four bottles of menopur and the same bl***** outcome!    Needles to say this has been an expensive IUI adn if we cancelled completley it would only cost £100 less!  So we'll see what tomorrows scan will bring and all being well IUI on Thurs!

Thanks everyone else for your thoughts on the adoption hearing. Obviously maybe our family is now complete and there are meant to be no more babies for us, this is what it feels like.

Love NN xx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Sorry i havent been managing to keep up   

Aless - So sorry - sending you lots of Cyber Hugs   

Jelly - Keep positive - Life has a strange way of doing exactly the opposite of what you think its doing    

NN - I have heard of quite a few ladies that have responded worse after down regging, maybe you could ask to do short protocol ( cetrotide Cycle ) next time - this will at least work with your own hormones rather than shutting them down completely,  Junior & I have everything crossed for your scan today         

As for me - I am hoping to be able to go back to work next week   it wont be for long though as i have two weeks A/L booked from 13/6    
DH has a bug that i am hoping Junior and I dont catch - he has been in bed since sunday with a temp of 38+ and i just cant seem to get it to come down - Any ideas anyone   

Anyway - Hope you all have a good day 
Love to Starr, Molly, Candy, Billie, Bobble, Murtle, CK, Meg, Purpleal, Abby, Triciah, Angus, Kim & the Debbies - Sorry if i missed anyone  
Looby xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hellow ladies, thanks for all your words.

Yesterday I was sooooooooo depressed. Each tx takes a little bit from you and it is difficult to stand up and continue as if nothing has happened. My dh is soo optimistic. But he doesn't know a lot of things and he is not worried with my age as I am. 
Anyway, I am in a better mood today and almost enjoying the idea of a month free of drugs. Fortunately, af showed with a vengeance yesterday and I called the clinic to book the scan. My date is June 2nd. There and then I will know if I produced some follies of my own. If I did  , the IUI will take place. If not, at least I will know that I have done my best. 
DH and I have booked a long week end in Spain in June 9th, hopefully after the IUI. I can tell that I will enjoy the mediterranean sea!
Yesterday I started the diet and went to the gym after two months of being a lump, so I feel a little bit happier. 

After this me me me, 

Molly, many thanks for your ideas. Today I called to book the scan and told them what you suggested and they told me that they don't imagine that there will be any problem and to tell the dr when I see him for the scan. I am sure that they won't bother with the follow up app if I agree to go directly to tx without further discussion with the dr. 

NN, it hasnt' worked in my case, but dr assured me that with few follies, good lining, good sperm and good tubes, IUI has the same chances as IVF since you don't take the eggs from its enviroment. You nnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeever know. Stay positive. Regarding the money wasted on drugs, DON'T TELL ME! And my case I did the hideous IVIG for more than 1000. I hope that it stays in my sistem for this month...

Murtle, I will take this month almost as tx free. I promise to be a good girlie. And a friend of mine from work is giving me reiki tomorrow. 

Starr, my angel, we will be there. I promise 

Jelly  

Candy, Looby, Bobble, Purpleal, Caroline, Lillie, thanks for being there  

Aless


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi  Girls 
Quick update as i am not at work for the second week..you thinks hey lucky you...and yes even though i am to frightened to do to much i am glad i am not there cos all those baby things would have me in floods all day  (not getting paid so gonna be on bread and value beans all week )
Well this is day 3 after the bleeding and it as got better but not gone completely.. positive stuff...no i am not convinced,my body hates me and it had done this before with my iui went away then flooded next day     i pray i am WRONG!!!!
I am meant to test a week today (if it    doesn't arrive)
I have told her i will be a basket case by then   and she said i could test at weekend. It would be to early now

ALESS-AF is here so you can now go ahead again..i would have to do the same..you go girl!! thanks for the   

AUSSIE- hope your belly is swell...hope those baba's have everything crossed for me too 

PURP-thanks for the   hope your doing good too 

CK6- thanx for support too 

STARR- gag that witch  don't want her singing yet 

MURTLE, LOOBY, MOLLY,LILLY  and everyone else- thanks for the   


BOBS- sent pm for you twinnie

NN-you a witchy poo's where you getting those good vibes for me  i am praying they are right  am so glad you got them. I am    sending those out to your two follies and hope  they have grown bigger!!!!good luck  
Big hugs to everyone and anyone i have missed... this is hell not knowing whats going on but i am lucky i have you guys supporting me......   
Speak soon
love Jayne / Jelly  xxx


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon Girls,

I am very very sorry but this is going to be a me post because I desperatley need your advice and experiences!

After the decision on the iui we went out and looked at new houses to cheer ourselves up    We even went to look at a show home and then some other houses that are lived in today!  So for the last two days have been all excited about moving house.

Then the scan today showed my follies had grown! Can you believe it.  On Sunday the nurse said she very much doubted that they would. So the situation is two Follies 19mm and four others I think at about 14mm.  Now she advised us to still go for iui as we may lose those two follies if they grow any bigger and over mature    Dh wanted to go for the iui, I on the other hand want to give the follies the chance to grow to get to ec.  I have tried iui twice before and It didn't work, if I did it again I would always wonder what if , if it doesn't work again.  At least if I get to ec then it goes pear shaped I can say I tried, and I wouldn't be able to say well I should have done the iui because there is no guarantee that iui would have worked anyway.  Its a costly experiment I know but I see this as a sign, because I was all set for iui with no chance of follie growing and now look at me. HELP ME PLEASE!!   

Will be back for personals later.

Love NN xx


----------



## alessandra

Sorry NN, but I would do what your dr advised. Mr.T at ARGC told me what I told you above: the advantage of IVF is that you have so many follies that you can expect -statistically- some of them to fertilize. If you have few, you can loose them and loose the only advantage of IUI over IVF: that you don't take the eggs from its enviroment. If you have more than two follies, you have more chances of a succesful IUI. On the other hand, you save your money for a next cycle of IVF with drugs adapted to your particular situation. You know that this is trial and error, so may be next time they will try a different protocol for you. That is my twopence, but there are cases of girls that were successful with few follies... 

Good luck with whatever you decide

aless


----------



## Candy

NN, this is of course has to be your decision, but I personally think I would want to hold on, 14mm can't be too far away from maturity, I keep going back to one of the girls on the Oxford thread, who has just one 2 cell egg put back in and everyone even the doctors said no chance, but shes well over 20weeks pg now and things are progressing really well.

If you won't save any money really by converting to IUI, what do you have to loose, this way you will find out if the sperm can penetrate the egg and if it can't then IUI wouldn't have worked anyway..... I would maybe see if you could speak to the conusltant.

I think Louby is right about trying a diff protocol if you do opt for IUi this time round, either way I hope you make the right deciison for you, love Cx


----------



## BOBBLE

NN---If I were you I would go for the IVF..Same reasons as Candy..you will find out if you are compatable partners if the eggs get fertalized..I have always thought at the back of my mind I may have hard shells and Ivf can get this answer for you and then you can try the ICSI route.
On the other hand I am sure Aless has asked all the right questions with her IVF to IUI experiences, but coming this far and all the expense If you can and the Docs agree I would go IVF any day.

By the way the house hunting is just what I am doing and it really keeps you occupied.

Bobble xxxx

Will post again later to catch up.


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi ya ...just a quickie 
NN sent you a pm thought it was four....but it is SIX.....  i agree with Candy & Bob's ....Those smaller ones are nearly there.... As i said i had 2 iui's and didn't even bother going for a 3rd  free one as i was so disapointed in it, went straight to IVF..... as i said i feel if you get one embie in there then you know you have half the battle one. With iui you never know if the sperm will ever meet the egg. That is my view , there is never a right or wrong as all our bodies are differant. You have to go with where your heart is telling you cos if you don't you may  have regrets.... Big   for you....and good luck mrs!!!!
love Jelly /Jayne xxx


----------



## murtle

Night Nurse

I was in a similar situation to you and I held out for ivf. Managed to get 4 eggs in the end. The whole point of us moving on to ivf was to get some answers if it didn't work. We now know that my eggs have thick outer walls making it difficult for the sperm to penetrate so we have icsi and next tme assisted hatching. We wouldn't know any of that if we converted back to iui.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## dianne

Ladies new to IUI had 3 previous IVF now for IUI as i am poor responder and ?simular chances re IUI (struggle with this)

*Problem day 8 scan *
5 good size follicles & 6th slightly smaller follicle had (clomid and menopur) due to history 
Dr not wanting to convert to IVF says reason why UK not as good results as US with IUi as we do not stimulate enough and this is a good stimulation and interesting that i responded to lower levels of drugs with 5 days of clomid

Usually only allow 3 poss 4 follicles for IUI but Dr says risk of mutilple pregnancy with me so small not concerned

Any views experiences to share please 
Re scan thursday

Dianne


----------



## ck6

hi dianne my last iui i had 5 fat folicles also told not likely to conceive multiples, anyway was bfn ..but you never know..just done ivf on more than double medication but only got 6 follies, anyway got 3 embies put back on saturday.
night nurse  i have to agree with the majority at least ivf will show if there is a problem whereas iui won't  
jelly  you sound a bit brighter today hope everything is going your way 
aless  good luck with your natural iui ..you never know 
bobble what is happening with you? did you complain about not having a baseline scan between day 2-4 ? what has happened to your cyst  
i'm trying to stay positve..but you notice every twinge especially when you're not doing anything  when we went for egg collection on saturday my dh wore a pink t shirt blue trousers, and alternate toes were painted blue and pink  came down stairs like it....he is the really quiet shy type...you know the type you have to watch  the consultant was wearing a pink t shirt too but no nail varnish   i said to dh tonight that "maybe we just try ivf twice...what do you think" he just came back with "until we get pregnant "  we shall see ....anyway hope everyone is ok you all seem a bit brighter today   murtle, bobble, lilly ,candy, megan, molly,billie, starr, louby lou, debbie b, and kim e... love caroline xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, I have taken off those we haven't heard from in a while to make the list more managable and easy for you all to keep up;

Molly   
Special love 2 our 2week wait ladies, Fergie, Jelly & CK6

      

Updated List - May 2005 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 
Jellyhead - BFP - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05  *any news ?*
CK6 - 2ww  
NightNurse - Stimming - Follie growing vibes 
Molly - Stimming    
KarenC - Stimming from 25/05
Aliday - D/Ring 
Struthie - D/Ring 

*IVF Recruits*  

Sicknote - FET planned for May
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Fergie -  Good luck this time round
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
Lilly2k3 - 1st appointment June 05
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok 

Candy x


----------



## Candy

Dianne, I can't help on that I am afraid, you might want to post it again onto the new thread as sometimes, people miss the last couple of posts when we change threads;

New home this way peeps;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30373.new.html#new


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Still waiting on the pc.... 

NN I would go for IVF. I think it is important to check that the eggs are fertilising and this can be done through IVF and observed so that they can learn a lot. Secondly I only had 6 follies but one was at 26mm so was too mature and I had the exact same type of cycle as you slow response but then explosive growth and I only got 4 eggs and now less than 180 days until the twins are here. You have been through 50% of the hard stuff..EC and ET and the 2ww are not walk in the park but I would go for it.

Aless good luck with the natural IUI. You know you can do it so positive positive positive to you. 

Dianne I would push of IVF. I had mine in Australia and there attitude is that IUI is only useful for certain types of unexplained infertility and IVF tells us a lot more. It is my understanding in the plethora of research that there is no correlation between stimulation levels and success with IUI and very little evidence of increased follicle growth with over stimulation on IVF. So I think your doctor is talking through his hat personally. I would be more interested in why he thinks IUI will have a greater chance of success after 3 failed IVF cycles. Is there are problem with implantation that he believes IUI may overcome.

Jelly I am swelling rapidly. Hope you will be too soon. 

Bobble what is the current status of what you are up to with tx. 

How's things looby. Is your bump getting bigger and when is the next scan?

Hi to everyone else. It is hard when I write when the list has changed. I know I have forgotten to say hi to Murtle and Starr but to all the others I have forgotten please forgive me
Megan


----------



## murtle

Afternoon ladies

I know I complained last week at how quiet we all were. It seems like we more than made up for it this week.

Not a lot to report this week. Been very busy working trying to svae lkots of ££££ for our next Tx. No longer have a social life. I will be having me dummy ET on Friday so hopefully they will be able to sort it out for next time.

Emma – Haven’t heard from you in a while. Hope you are ok sweetheart.  

Jelly- Really hope the spotting stoped and was nothing more than implantation bleeding. Stay positive and keep away from the pee sticks until the weekend.    

Fergie       Nearly time to test, fingers crossed for you buddy.

Aless -It is sooo very hard after a failed cycle but I’m glad to see you starting to look more positive. I’m very jealous of your trip to Spain. Enjoy!  

CK -I hope the ET went smoothly for you at the weekend and that you have your feet up resting.  

Welcome Ali. Hope the sniffing is going well. When do you have your first scan?

NN- Fab news about the court hearing. I bet you’re glad that’s all over with. What have you decided regarding iui/ivf?

Molly     at the bed collapsing. Def seen too much action lately. Fingers crossed for a +ve this time.   


Big   to MIzz and Angus.

Billie – trip to NY? Pleeeeeease take me with you. 

Starr – Big   and   I think you’re doing brilliantly. Glad to see you letting your hair down at the weekend.

Sicknote – Good luck for this FET cycle. Have you thought up names for your frosties yet?   

Candy – Have you finished work yet. I can’t believe you only have 6 weeks left!!!!!

Bobble  - I really hope your clinic monitors you better next time. Sorry to hear about your buyers pulling out. How annoying! 

Struthie – How’s the sniffing going. I can’t believe you have to sniff six times a day. I’m definitely better off stabbing once a day.   

Aussie – I’ve lost track of where you are. Ireland, London or back in Oz?

DebbieB – How are you doing? Nice to see you popping in now and again. 

How’s life in the naughty corner Tricia?  Boss still keeping an eye on you?

Looby – I hope you are feeling better.  

Karen – OMG Just seen your post about your back. Hope you are on the mend and it doesn’t interfere with your Tx.  

Chantelle – Good to see you ready to go again soon.  

Loving your ticker DebbieA- soooo cute.  

 to everyone else. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

MURTLE...... been a bad girl and bought a twin pee stick pack..... i have put them in the draw but they keep calling me  
I think i will have to do it in the morning cos i am going crazy waiting for the blood to come back!!!! will tomorrow be okday 12 ?
love     Jelly xxx


----------



## Aliday

Oh jelly, sending  peestick police Its sooo hard temptation is always there. sending you some   . I'd wait otherwise you won't beleive the result.
Murtle  my first uss is 6th June only sniffing twice a day thank god, not like you poor Struthie but still managed to hurt my nose yesterday by nearly dropping it and then pushing the applicator quickly back up. ouch.Also having awful dreams, getting to the point where I don't want to go to bed. One of the dreams included my dd been run over by a train and another was when i gave birth to twin and one burst into flames. freud woud have a lot to say about that I'm sure.
caroline hope you're taking it easy girl   

hope everything works out well night nurse.

and a big hello to all I've missed
ali


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, a quick hellow since my hideous modem keep crashing, he is part of the conspirancy against me me me me  

Molly, how are you? 

Jelly, it is so hard... Do test tomorrow, be naughty and tell us 

Caroline are you already ultra mad? 

Ali, I thought that we could do a "book of dreams while fertilzing yourself", they are so vivid! I love yours, they are very Cronenberg  The last awful one I had was last week. I suddenly wake up and began explaining to poor dh that I had forgotten to take some medicine to kill poisonus cells and that I have ruined my opp to get pg for ever, that was my last chance. I was so persuasive that he was scared for a minute. I also dreamt that people from ARGC (my clinic) chased me in a small flat with fluorescents masks 

Oh Murtle, good luck on Friday! I know what you mean about money. This fertility bussiness is soooooooooo making drs richer and richer  Today, I had my reiki session. I am psychotically happy    

NN, what have you decided??

Dianne, hellow buddy! Nice to see you here. I don't know what to say. You know that I have some faith in IUI because I did pg once with one.. Maybe it was a once in a lifetime situation...

Megan, I will try to be positive, but this IUI is this or nothing, so I am trying not to be very obssessive about it. Last time I was very negative because I had really visualized myself in an IVF situation and the fact of having produced only 2 follies scared the hell out of me, since I imagined that I don't have eggs enough left. My only comfort is that my FSH is around seven always...But all the situation put me in a negative outlook and like reliving all the horrible frustration of the m/c. Anyway.

Lovely Candy 

Hellow to the rest of the gang: struthie, billie, the debbies, angus (i would love to know about you), looby, starr, chantelle, abby 

aless


----------



## Candy

Just want to thank Murtle for filling me in on everything thats been going on, rtaher than read back I can just catch up from your messages   

Murtle 7weeks to go till actual due date, but only 11 working days left, officially last day is 15th June but have some hols inbetween, can't wait !  let us know how things go Friday, sorry to hear you are working so hard, but hope the next TX pays out !!!

Jelly, I tested at 12days, but of course didn't believe it so tested everyday until official hospital test day, I hope for good news  

Aless, glad the reiki chilled you out, it won't last    

Will add the updated list to the first post on this page, but pls let me know if some of its wrong 

LOve to all Candy x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I have not been around for the past few days as I have been sooooooooo busy. I am glad really as it keeps my mind off my up-coming app.


Alessandra- I am so sorry to read your news hun xx I hope you are ok.

nn- I cant offer any advice as I'm just a beginner but just hope whatever happens is the right thing for you.

Dianne- welcome to ff

Aussiemeg-I was just wanting to ask you if you had the test to check your vit and min levels (mentioned in the m,g book) before starting the supplements? 

That is all of the personals I can remember now, my brain feels fried for some reason?? 

Hope you are all OK!


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Murtle - your post is amazing   to you! I am glad the court case is over but I had the solicitors bill yesterday and all in all its £846  

Candy - I cannot believe how the time has flown and you only have seven weeks to go. So I might still make it to the BFP board before you give birth  

Looby - Sorry to hear you have been in hospital again.  Hope you are feeling well again.  Are you drinking enough??

Jelly - Not long now, hang on in there as I said I have good vibes about you!!

Aless, Megan and Ali and anyone else who has asked yes we are going for IVF. I totally agree with you all about it which is the exact advice I wanted   

Anyway the scan today showed that my follies on my right ovary had grown considerably since yesterday.  A different nurse did the scan and she said my biggest follie was 18mm and there are six others so 7 in total.  However still not ready for egg collection yet the others are only about 14 and 12 so yet more stimms and back on Friday for another scan.  Will I ever get there??

So thats all from me, hello to everyone else got to rush visitors have just arrived!

Love NN xx


----------



## struthie

Ali 
I have been having funny dreams too,very bizarre.Six times a day sounds bad but I am used to it now,my mate made me a chart so I just tick off,its secons nature now!
Waiting for af to show,tomorrow is 14 days past ov so I am hoping tomorrow it will arrive.

Hope you are all well,must dash had a busy day,its my sons 11th birthday today and I'm worn out xxx


----------



## *looby*

NN,

Sending you a special follie maturing dance  

           

Glad you decided to go ahead with the IVF   Will be thinking of you on friday 
xxx

Jelly - Hoping for good news tomorrow   

Love to everyone 
Looby xxx


----------



## Juli

just popping in to wish Jelly good luck for tomorrow..
Havent been around lately as have broke finger and am just getting used to typing again.. also we werent sure about our next fet.. we have been for our appointmnet and i'll be ringing the clinic tomorrow to see how many of our frosties are still alive after the defrost, and hopefully they'll come home on friday. will be laying completely still for the next 2 weeks so am hoping to catch up then
ju x


----------



## debbiea

Just a quick note to wish Jelly lots of luck with testing.

                                

And a little follies dance for NN

                                              

Looby, hope you are feeling better.

Love to Aless, Candy, Murtle, Molly, Bobble, Billie, Tricia, sicknote, Debbieb, struthie, lilly, starr, chantelle, abby, purpleal, aussiemeg, karen and everyone I have missed.....

We are off to NZ tomorrow for 9 days and I can't wait.

Love Debbie


----------



## Jellyhead

morning girls.... 
Thank you all so much for your positive vibes and good luck.....NN,Candy,sicknote,debbiea,Looby,Murtle,Aless,Alli and everyone i have missed....
I was going to test today but DP says do it tomorrow as it should be a true result (he does not want a false reading)   so i am going to be a good girl and do it in the morning!!!  another day to wait...... the bleeding has kind of stopped and no AF so i am being    


For NN  another follie growing dance for you......               
lots of   Aless
take it easy looby 
Happy hols Debs
goodluck with frosties sicknote....
big     for anyone who needs to crab them 
speak later girls love Jelly  xxx


----------



## ck6

well done for waiting jelly...hope you get your bfp in the morning    by the way cool picture..  x
nn how you doing  good luck for friday i must have missed that is that ec day ??    x  
strutie  hope your son had a lovely birthday yesterday...  hope you are sniffing well  x  
ali...good luck with this treatment xx
wow candy you haven't got long to go hope the last few weeks fly by   x
hi murtle...that was a massive post you did how did you remember everything x 
molly where are you ? x
hello everyone i've missed....hope you are all ok  lotss of love caroline xxxx


----------



## DebbieB

Hi ladies
just popping in to see how you all are  

lots of hugs to everyone

I'm just deciding what to do next.  One question you may be able to answer, girls, my cycle was cancelled due to no response and I stopped all tx on the 12th May (I think) but no sign of af yet.  How long does the body take to get back to normal after all those drugs?  I haven't had a cancelled one yet, just a bfn.

I've kind of lost the plot with who is where exactly, but big    to Aless, Murtle, Jelly, Struthie, NN, Caroline, Debbie, Aussiemeg, Purpleal and all the other lovely ladies on this thread! 

I'd be lost without you all!

Debbie


----------



## Karen-C

Hullooo

Not been here for a while but just wanted to say hi to you all and hope you are all doing ok!

I still have a sore back, thought it was getting better but sitting at a desk 8 hours a day aint really helping matters, and was also worrying myself sick that they hossie would tell me I couldn't go ahead with tx cos of it but they have only told me to cut out the painkillers now that I am on stimms!  god, day two of stimms, never thought I would ever get to this stage, please say some prayers for me and do some good serious follie dances and hope that my follies do as they are supposed to!!  Back at hossie for more bloods and scan on 1st of June and then will take it from there and see how the folls are doing! Hopefully they will be doing well.

Been really busy at work so that has been keeping my mind off things but not been half as obsessive as I was when going through iui.  Obviously this will change after ec and then I will be a nervous wreck waiting to see if any have fertilised, assuming they get any eggs in the first place!  Worry, after worry, after worry!  Had great pleasure in telling DH that he has to do his part in the hospital this time ... ha ha ha YOu should have seen his face.  All through my iui he was allowed to do the biz at home and then take it in to the hossie!  I find it all very amusing but hope the stress does not affect his sample!!!!!  Yet another worry!!!!!

Off to have some lunch now and stretch my legs as my back is just constantly aching!

Love to all

Karen xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Just a quickie from me.    to Jelly for tomorrow, well done for waiting till test day, hope it's wonderful news for you.

And NN, sounds like things are going really well for you on the folly front, and they do usually grow much more in the last few days before EC, so keeping everything crossed for you. 

Debbie, have a fab time in NZ - am I envious?! At least the sun has finally shown its face here, even if it does only last a day or two!

Chantelle, was lovely to see your post (probably a few pages back now! I'm so bad at keeping up with everything as have been snowed under with work this week and last week).

Aless,    and some            for you. Eyes on the prize, honey!

Love to everyone else,
Abby
x


----------



## Aliday

Just a note to say good luck Jelly              

and             follie dance for NN fingers crossed for EC

ooh thats made my eyes go funny 
Ali


----------



## murtle

Good luck for tomorrow Jelly. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.          

Just for you NN. 
    GROW FOLLIES GROW    
Lets hope they listen and are ready for ec soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## dianne

Dear All

Its me again with an update on my IUI cycle i scanned tuesday and had 5 good size follicles and a 6th slightly smaller but my Dr was adamant i was for IUI as risk of multiple pg with me was so tiny and would not convert me to IVF and i was ok with that as i have had 3 failed IVF before

however today scan Day 10 i have 12 follicles and no choice to convert problem have not been down reg so risk i will ovulate naturally before EC on Sat am so have to be first on list and scan before to see whats happening
I have very mixed feeling just got my head round IUI and benefits for me

Any one comments / simular experience could do with a bit of input

*Jelly* Good Luck for tomorrow 
I hope everyone has nice BH weekend

Love Dianne


----------



## Jellyhead

Girls..... look at me tested at 6am this morning as i could not sleep........

I am so very pleased to say we got a .........    

There was a pink dot there for sure!!!! (did not do the blue line ones as they have been unlucky...  )
Can you believe it Chris can not he says....i am not getting too excited till the blood test results....
I think it should be safe to say the result is correct on day 13 and my boobs are killing me..... 

After the hell of all days on Sunday when i was bleeding which has only just stopped I really thought it was all over ...... I really thought AF on its way and gave up hope..... so like me and liverpool NEVER give up hope girls..... 
Thank you for all your     messages....LOVE YOU ALL...... everyone on here has been a lifeline of help....I feel really teary....will do PMs later as i am in total shock!!!!!

lots of love Jayne / Jelly xxx


----------



## ck6

jelly congratulations            first time i've seen one of those got so excited didn'e know which icon to pick well done  loads of you to you and dh  love caroline xxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Jelly & Dh - Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months !!

NN - Hope those follies have grown - Fingers crossed 

Love to All,
I'm off out to enjoy the sunshine ( and to buy some cherries   Gone off chocolate and onto cherries - Its costing dh a fortune      )

Hope you all have a lovely day 
Looby xxx


----------



## struthie

Oh Jayne I knew it!

Fantastic news!


----------



## Candy

Jelly thats brilliant news, congratulations, I think the result is definitely a positive, hoping you get a date for your first scan soon.

Loub, I love Cherrys, but they were something like £6 a 1lb in my local Tesco ...ouch, hope DH has big pockets, would you believe it, its our wedding anniversary and I have known about it for a year and still not got of me bum and got a card eeekkkkkk ..... woke up this morning thinking ..... opps, I know DH will understand, but I seriously have to be the worst for this as he always gets me a card and a little something, even when we are doing joint gifts, this time I am after a good digi camera or camcorder for the baby, anyone recommend any ?

Dianne, your head must be spinning with all this changing around, do you have to watch DH's sperm count, or could you do the dead today just incase, fingers crossed you haven't ovulated naturally ...

NN have everything crossed for you x

Debbie, I don't know the answer sorry, have you tried ask a nurse ? 

Love to all C x


----------



## *looby*

Bought some white cherries in M&S on wednesday £15.99 a Kilo   
Cant help it - Junior likes them   
I've got a Fuji Finepix Digi Camera - Its so easy to use ( i even got my mum one for xmas ) and takes some great shots with the Zoom.
I think we are going to try and get a Camcorder before junior arrives - I fancy one of those newish  DVD ones - that way we can record straight onto DVD and play them without doing anything else   they have really Dropped in price too  

Have you got this glorious sunshine ??

xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Jelly CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS I am sooooo excited for you. Brilliant news after all the ups and downs of the last 2 weeks.

NN Go follies go

Dianne when did you stop injecting FSH and are you taking Pregnyl/otrivelle? Best of luck for EC

Deb B I always have a screwed up cycle after Tx but if youa re worried go and ask the clinic for a scan to check on your ovaries. Also take some time to talk to them about what protocol they intend to use on the next cycle.

Hi karen-C.

Sicknote how did you go with the Frosties.

Hi to everyone
M


----------



## Aliday

Ooh Jelly congratulations    
I cried because I'm so happy for you and because you give us all hope that it will work for us all, send a little    to us.

That's so lovely. Hope the blod test will be ok.

Dianne, I converted to IVF on my first cycle of iui with no d/r or anything and they collected 13 eggs 8 of which fertilised so I'm hoping things will
go well for you too   

i was feeling all depressed and hormonal yesteday but I can feel that today is going to be a good day . Hope the sun is shining where you are 
ali


----------



## dianne

Dear All 
Congratulations Jelly so pleased for you  

Ali Thank you for the sharing of your experience really does help me to hear postive outcomes as feel that this cycle keeps changing too much unexpected happenings

Aussie Meg i had clomid 2 tabs 5 days from Day 2 and menopur 225 for 6 days and then 150 for 2 days i had jab 8.30 last night ovrivelle 250 

i am day 11 today and egg collection tomorrow day 12 ?? too early perhaps 
does anyone have a view 
candy 
i am single so i am having donor sperm so i cant do the deed as you say as no DH 
it did cross my mind to go out and find a man for the night who would oblige with 12 follicles chance good for success but after yesterday i did not have the energy 
well EC tomorrow have to be first on list and scan before so hope all ok

Love to everyone have a good weekend 

Love Dianne


----------



## Candy

lol Dianne, the guy would have had a shock if you fell pregnant with quads x 3  Hope I didn't offend you and hope that alliday has helped put your mind at rest, roll on EC and no ovulation in the menatime.

Ali, hope you have some smiles to share today, its boling here Louby, I am in shorts & t-shirt, DH is laying the wooden floor, not usre if I said that, but so far so good hes doing a fabulous job, I am staying out of his way so weeding the garden and pottering around, he won't let me go to allotment on my own today as says is too hot, bless.

I will have to a nose at that camera louby thanks, have a nice afternoon and thanks for the kind wishes, its 4years today, although we have been together almost 10 x

Never tried white cherrys

Love to all Cx


----------



## AussieMeg

Well one good thing Dianne is that you will not ovulate early because the FSH will have kept you from ovulating and now the ovitrelle will amke it happen. Day 12 is ideal I thought I know people who have had EC as early as day 8. Me I am more like day 20!!!!!!

A big smile for Ali being bright today. The weather here in NI is jsut cold and rainy and I think it is staying that way for the weekend.

I am going to get a new PC next week so a bit happy about that

Have a great weekend
Megan


----------



## MollyW

Blimey - I go AWOL for a few days and look what happens!

 CONGRATULATIONS JELLY & DH! 
           

Night Nurse - hoping the scan goes well today and you are soon ready for EC. Great news on the growth spurt!   

Di - sorry, I have not kept up with your pm's. Will reply to you soon, but good luck to you too for EC tomorrow - it all sounds good...   

Struthie - hope you are okay. Any sign of AF yet, and did you get more drugs 

Candy - wow, you are nearly there! Enjoy the  Thanks for ALWAYS thinking of me... x

Looby - your DP had better get you those cherries - they're good for you and Junior - and after all the morning sickness, you need building up! 

Aussie - good news about the PC and hope it soon brightens up in NI. The BH w/e is meant to be a scorcher (but then they DID say that last BH  )

Aless, hope you are doing okay sweetheart. 

Keemjay, did you send the letter to the  woman yet 

 to Murtle, Lily, Chantelle, Starr, Billie, Bobble, Ali, CK, Abby, Karen, Debbies a and b, Sicknote and all...

Well I was basted a week ago today, but have now got a horrible throat infection and fever. I was freezing cold on Tuesday night, despite wearing pyjamas, dressing gown & socks in bed, 2 hot water bottles and 3 extra blankets on top of the duvet. Next day I was boiling hot and now I'm worried that I've fried my eggs and bu****d up implantation chances good and proper... Phoned the clinic y'day and they said I could take paracetamol, but still feel dreadful - and not vey hopeful... Anyone heard of anyone getting pg when they've had a fever 

Anyway, enough about me... Lets hope this thread continues to be lucky for us all! 
   

Love to you all...
Molly
^heart^


----------



## struthie

Hi Molly no stiff no af,although someone did suggest accupuncture - anyone know anything about that?
I picked up more buserelin this morning even though Sarah said I still have enough!
She said I am to ring them on tuesday and if still no af,then they will put me on the pill for 10 days and then I will have af and then stimms after that.
I am still having mega af pains but nothing,so annoying.

Molly sorry you are poorly,hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## DebbieB

hiya

Jelly - so happy for you!      

love to everyone - sorry no personals today

Debbie


----------



## ck6

hello molly...when do you test? is it the 3rd june that's my day  my best friend got throat infections..then found out she was pregnant ..twice..she thought it was a sympton...  
ali  forgot to say thanks for explaining about the sniffing...i understand now  
nn i wander how you got on today hope you're recovering well... i was so sleepy the next day too....
loobie  i think we tried those white ones last year they are yummy, we have a cherry tree in the garden but all the birds get them first...
candy...your dh is right to keep you out of the sun today, my friend who is pregnant sat outside last night for about half an hour then threw up for about an hour, i'm sure it was a touch of the sun she's gone quite red too....
hello struthie should we do an af dance? hope it comes soon....
when can you get back to 'normal' after egg transfer? i've been taking it easy for a week now.. dh has been my slave  not been out the house....but bluewater is calling me   lots of birthdays coming up need to shop   right better go love to everyone hope you all have a sunny bank holiday...i'm sure it'll get to ni soon megan, although carrying two bumps you don't want it too hot ...lots of love caroline xxxx


----------



## *looby*

I am sorry to say    but its too hot for me - keep going all faint and lightheaded    Thermometer in the kitchen says its 30 !!! 
Candy - hope you have had an easy day  

Molly - Not sure if you remember but i caught a bug the week before i found out about junior, I couldnt have been any more Run Down during that week.
Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

NN - Hope today went well   

Well I'm off to fins somewhere cool and eat my lovely cherries    ( must admit they were £10   Best not tell Hubby   )

Happy weekend to you all
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

PS 

Candy where did you find shorts that fit ??

xx


----------



## Jellyhead

Thank you everyone for your congrats..... :I still don't think it has sunk in yet... DP is a bit on the quiet side. I think he does not believe it is for real and wants the blood results to comfirm...Bless  Think he does not trust me...i am a bit scatty but hey...i can pee on a stick  .

NN  whats happening in that tummy of yours? are they ready to be popped??
Hope everyone is doing ok.... 
lots of love Jelly/Jayne xxx

thanks again everyone


----------



## struthie

Don't want to speak too soon so I shall whisper - I have company!!!


----------



## Juli

Ello.. CONGRATS to JELLY....................

and also to STRUTHIE....good news she's on her way.....

quick update.. our 3 hunnies defrosted fine and we had 2come home yesterday afternoon, one was an 8 cell and one a 6 cell. This is our last fet so dh is making me sit still and not do anything.. which is fine but i keep telling him off for doing things in a different way to how i usually do them! 
I am bored already.. and the dogs are grumpy because the hot weather is  making them tetchy.. their barkings driving me mad
Catch up when i have more time
Ju x


----------



## struthie

Good luck Ju,and I know what you mean about them not doing things the way they should!
Good luck on the 2ww


----------



## fergie

Hi all

We're just back from our week in Norfolk. 

Jelly- many congratulations on your +ve. I'm afraid it was a -ve for us- I was pretty sure that was the case by Monday (day 11 after EC) as my boobs stopped being sore and I just didn't feel hormonal any more. I am sad, but so pleased that we got to ET this time. I talked to the Dr on Friday and we are going to try again right away- starting with the pill when AF appears. This time she's suggested a very lowdose downregulation stage followed by stims, so we'll see how that goes.

Sorry not to be doing any personals today. 

Take care

fergie


----------



## Candy

Awww Fergie, I am sorry to read your news but glad that you are able to go ahead asap, I hope the new regime brings you more luck next time, will keep everything crossed  

Sicknote, you have two beauties there, I bet they were glad to be home, lets hope that they can stick around for the long term   

Louby, its too hot for me to, its impossible to regulate our temps and my moods seem to boil with my temp lol ... hope you didn't faint on us, I have huge feet they have been so swollen but I wouldn't change a second of it, I really need to put my feet up, but we have so much todo this weekend and things are progressing nicely, as for the shorts, a friend lent them to me, they are not maternity just huge.

Molly, I am so sorry you have been poorly, I am a firm beliver in that if its going to happen it will, regardless of how you feel, plus remember that we eat warming foods to help the blood flow, maybe the higher temps were just what your body needed this time round, I will keep everything crossed   

Love to all


----------



## Candy

Updated List - May 2005 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 
Jellyhead - BFP - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05  *any news ?*
CK6 - 2ww  
NightNurse - Stimming - Follie growing vibes 
Molly - Stimming    
KarenC - Stimming from 25/05
Aliday - D/Ring 
Struthie - D/Ring 

*IVF Recruits*  

Sicknote - FET planned for May
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Fergie -  Good luck this time round
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
Lilly2k3 - 1st appointment June 05
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok 

Candy x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I hope you are all enjoying this bank Holiday weekend!
Is anyone doing anything nice?

Jelly-   Congratulations   

Candy- 

Molly- I hope you are feeling better now 

Sicknote- good luck with your 2ww 

Fergie- sorry to see your news 

Oh almost forgot to ask, Who is watching the new Big Brother?


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Candy - No Fainting - But did feel really lightheaded and Grumpy    Really not looking forward to this heat wave they are predicting for august, But you never know maybe Junior will come on his early due date    
At least yesterday was cooler   

Sicknote - Glad your 2 are back home with Mummy - sending    for the next 2 weeks xx

Fergie  

NN - Hoping Friday was good news and you are having a restful weekend  

Love to Everyone 
Looby xxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Jelly Big BIg BIg Congratulations on yr   

Candy -  

Looby - Never heard of white cherries but expensive or what Will look out for them.  Hope yr craving changes before you run out of money!

Fergie - Sorry to hear about your BFN but good that you are starting straight away.  I thought you have to wait 3 months normally before you can go again.

Caroline - Hows the 2ww going?

Struthie - Glad that you have company and can get started.

Molly - hope you are feeling better  

Well my scan on Friday was ok but still wasn't ready for ec, but they said I was past IUI now and to press on for ec.  So had another scan today and was dreading them saying that I have to go back in two days again but guess what... they didn't.    I now have 9 Follies though they have taken their time with 21 days stimming to get there so EC is scheduled for Weds 1/6/05.  This is the same day the prices go up at my clinic    So I have to pay the increased price.  This is the same day that I should have been going to a funeral too as my nans sister has died.  Hoping to follow in adriennes footsteps here where one life ends another begins!

Anyway thats all from me.

Hi to Murtle, Mez, Mizz, Starr, Megan, Bobble, Billie, Debbiea, Debbieb, Ju, Lilly,Aless, Abby and Ali.

Love NN xx


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls 
sorry to hear your news   Fergie. But you sound quite positive . good luck for the next round.

NN wow 9 follies, you go girl  . good luck for Weds.

Struthie good news on af , when do you start stimming? My clinic is a pain and only do ec mon to weds so we all have to be fitted into their protocol. so I have to dr another week before stimming even though I had af sat  
I just want to get started now.

Sicknote so glad your FET went well sending you    
for your 2 embies

Lilly sorry not watching BB , I don't really like reality shows , i prefer Desperate Housewives !!!

Bye bye fom sunny Wales  
Ali


----------



## struthie

Ali 
I guess it will be this week!
Have left a message on clincs answerphone so sure they will call me tomorrow xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi,

Have been away for a few days, and what a lot to catch up on!! 

Jelly, so thrilled for you, hope the bloods are good and you get a scan booked pretty quickly. 

Fergie, sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this time. Hope the next cycle is the one that works for you.

Night Nurse, fab news on your follies.    for Wednesday.

Molly, so sorry to hear you're feeling so awful. Hope it's passed by now and I'm sure it won't have affected implantation, your body is stronger than you know!

Love to everyone else,
Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Yet another update from me - tell me if you are getting bored!


I rang clinic,they have no one to scan me today,so will be scanned tomorrow at 11.15am and have blood test if all comes back ok then I move onto injections,will have to go back thursday for them to show me and dh how to do them!
How long does it take for bloods to come back?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good BH weekend. I am feeling tons better now. Just a bit coldy - feverishness has gone. Thank you all for your kind words. Candy, I am trying to be +ve about keeping my belly warm now (x) and Looby, I had forgotten you were ill before your +ve with Junior. So now I am still holding out a teeny bit of hope for Friday, but no symptoms at all - except for backache, but that was because I spent some time in a hammock in the garden yesterday.  

Struthie - wow, this is all going so quick! Can't believe you will be stimming this week...I love the stabbing bit. DP came with me to learn how to do it, but I did the first one myself there and then & it just seemed easier to do it myself after that. Mind you I was jabbing my belly - probably couldn't have done it if it was my  Good luck for scan tomorrow. x

Fergie - so sorry to hear of your negative this time. Hopefully you will follow Tricia and get a BFP next time. x 

Abby - how are you? Any symptoms to report yet? 

Ali - I think Candy had to do extra d'regging and look what happened! Hopefully it will work for you too.  BTW, didn't know you are in Wales. I am JUST over the border in  Herefordshire.

GRR, the smilies are playing up - all squashed together. Anyone else getting this, or is it just me?

NN -  great news on the follies. Good luck for EC on Weds. Will be thinking of you. Sorry to hear about your nan's sister. 

Lily - thanks for asking about me.. Not long till your appt now!  

Sicknote - glad to hear you have 2 embies back on board. What did you call them this time? Fingers crossed these guys are here to stay.   

Caroline - hope you are bearing up okay. Yes, we test on the same day.   Lets hope its doubly lucky!! 

Karen, hope the stimming is going okay... 

 to Aussie, Candy, Looby, Murtle, Billie, Starr, Bobble, Aless, Tricia, Mizz, Angus, the Debbies and everyone else.
Love Molly
x


----------



## Jessygirl

Struthie............sorry  not ment to be on this site (just being nosey for the future!)
Anyway i noticed that you are at the same clinic as me, and thought i would let you know that when i had a blood test done on a sat morning i got the results back on the monday lunch time?  Hope this helps 

Can i ask if you are impressed with the clinic?
Thanks and good luck 
JG


----------



## struthie

Hi Molly 
I am trying not go get my hopes up for tomorrow,after all they found a cyst last time,so will cross my fingers all is well.How long do we normally stim for any ideas?

Good luck for friday Molly - will be thinking of you xx

Jessygirl - I have sent you a pm!


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS JELLY  

I'm over the moon for you wobbly one. Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Molly - fingers crossed for Friday     

Struthie - Good luck witht he scan. Hope you start stimming soon.

Fergie - so sorry to hear your news hun. I really admire your ability to pick yourself up and go again straight away.

NN - Good luck for ec tomorrow, at last!!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## dianne

Dear NN

Good luck for your EC tomorrow
               
Wow 21 days of stimulation what a relief it is tomorrow!!!!!!!!
Take Care 
Love Dianne x


----------



## struthie

Good luck for tomorrow NN xxx


----------



## *looby*

NN - Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for lots of lovely eggies    
Struthie - Also sending    for your scan 

Molly - Glad you are feeling better - Fingers crossed for friday   

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Good luck today NN   

Molly, keeping everything crossed for Friday


----------



## ck6

good luck for today night nurse.x
i did a test today....instead of friday...well there were three tests in the house,!!! anyway it was negative....quite a blow.. i'm having brown discharge  sorry tmi.... so i reckon af on her way ... dh was really upset, have phoned clinic left a message...so we shall see what they say... i'm sure they will tell me test friday anyway...so what next   sorry this is a me post ...feeling a bit deflated ....love to everyone  caroline xxxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Morning.. 

Had my blood test yesterday and all was good     Levels were good she said it was 1,348 that was on day 17 ( anyone know what the levels mean) so now i have to see if GP will do an early scan or we will have to pay for the private one....me thinks the ole check book will be coming out   What ever we will have one to put peace of mind and then i can believe it is all real!!!

NN- i have everything crossed for you today....me thinks your gonna find a few extras that  have been hiding....  hope you get lots of eggy peggys...let us all know ASAP 

FERGIE- thank you for your congrats  so sorry to hear yours was a neg..you sound a strong determined Mrs...and I'm glad you are jumping back in the saddle!!! good luck Fergie  

MURTLE- thank you for congrats .... i am still all wobbly over the news....not yet feels real....hows everything with you

SICKNOTE- thanks for congrats too....you settle down and keep those embies snug....now i did nothing for 2 weeks...it killed but it was worth it..big order DO NOTHING      

STRUTHIE - good luck with jabs....i hate injections but with the right tools...(ice cubes, something to bite on) you'll be fine    no really struth it gets easier after a couple of days...

MOLLY - glad you are feeling better!! 

big hello to everyone.....ABBEY,ALI,CAROLINE,KAREN,AUSSIE(any tips will be fab) CANDY,BILLIE,ALESS(how are you getting on?)STARR,ANGUS...where are you?,DEBS 1&2,DIANNE AND MY OLE PAL BOBBLE

lots of   and  
Jelly/Jayne xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Caroline...post overlapped.....  thinking of you hun    
Jelly xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hi girls

Congrats to you Jelly on your BFP!  Well done you, I am sooooo pleased for you!

NN, hope all goes well with your ec today!  Will be thinking of you!

As usual, my head is all over the place today and I can't remember anything else I was gonna write.    Was at hossie for bloods and scan this morning, day 8 of stimms, and only three follies at the mo!  Am a bit worried as I was hoping for more, nurse told me not to worry as it's early days yet but you know how it is, your mi nd starts to work overtime and you just imagine everything going wrong!

Will try not to stress myself over it too much as I still have lots of time to build up those follies ..... but I am worried!  Back on Friday for another scan to see whats happening with them so please do a wee follie dance for me and hope that some more appear and they are of a decent size!

Hope you are all ok and apologies again for the lack of personals!

Take care everyone

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks jelly..... was really pleased to see your post on friday.... first one i'd seen .... good luck for your scan... you never know there might be 2 in there   xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
I've been posting on the IUI thread for the last couple of months or so, but after 2 failed IUIs, DH and I have decided not to go for the third IUI our consultant suggested, and go straight to IVF instead.
CK – you and I already know each other from the other thread… just wanted to say that I'm so, so sorry about the bfn. I am thinking of you.
Jelly – I've been following your progress over the last few weeks (yes, I'm a bit of a thread lurker!) just wanted to say congratulations. 
Everyone else at various stages – hello and good luck to you all!
I'm hoping some of you can help me with some information/reassurance. We have our first appt with our consultant to discuss IVF next Wednesday, but I'm already worrying about what the egg collection is like (yes, I know I'm leaping forward a bit… I know that half the battle is producing eggs to be collected!) I'm just wondering what the sedation feels like. Are you aware of what's going on? Is it still painful? One of the things I'm scared of is feeling that I'm out of control and unable to tell the doctors if the pain gets too much (which probably sounds plain daft, as IUI was by no means a breeze for me and at times it was downright painful).
Any advice, info – good or bad – would be much appreciated.
Also, can I just ask how many IUIs some of you went through before you converted to IVF?
Huge thanks for your time, and looking forward to becoming friends with all of you – I am still regularly posting on the IUI girls thread too.
Love, C xx


----------



## Candy

Welcome catwomen, I knew after my 2nd failed IUI that it wouldn’t work for me, but still had my 3rd try which actually was my best response of them all … but deep down I knew that IVF was the way forward for me, I do feel that without doing IUI first I wouldn’t have been ready though so it’s a great starting point.

Bless you, I was the same, I was so nervous about this part, but when you actually get to the stage of stimming, it’s the next natural part and it does feel exciting to find out how many eggs you have and if they can be fertilised, it answers many questions, I can honestly say that I felt nothing during my EC, I know everyone is different, but I truly have a low pain threshold and I was as high as a kite, but awake …my DH said I did make some ouch noises etc, but I never actually felt/remembered a thing, and just talked non stop about all sorts of things, I was sore afterwards though.  We had an anesaist on hand all the way through who monitored me and if he felt I needed topping up he did so, I really wouldn’t say this if I felt something, but I never, it was blur like it wasn’t me…. I too had a few bad experiences with IUI and infact having the eggs put back in, which is effectively the same as IUI was uncomfortable, but the EC nothing.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Jelly great news about your blood tests, roll on your first scan.

Molly good luck for Friday xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Oh Candy, thanks so much for your response! Just one thing: when you say 'high as a kite', was it a pleasant or unpleasant feeling?!
Congrats on getting pg by the way, and thanks for all your support on the IUI board. It's lovely that you're the mod on this one, too!
Love C xx


----------



## Jellyhead

welcome Cat..
thank you for your congrats.... I too had 2 iui's and was offered a third free go and like Candy i felt that IVF was the way forwards for some reason after the second one failed i lost all faith in it. I have been blessed with a positive on my first IVF attempt...i know i am not out of the woods yet and have a long way to go but i hope this can be an inspiration to you that it can happen!!!
I think the iui prepared me for the meds,scans,so it was not a waste of time.If you have got through them then you will be fine...  When i had my E/C i  did have not much affect on from the pethidine and it was a little uncomfortable but all worth it when they tell you how many eggs you have. Just take each step as a hurdle and jump one at a time ...don't plan ahead thats What i did. I am a big baby and thought i can not do this...but i did and was very proud of myself  
Having the girls on FF gets you through it all cos we all understand what we are all going through and it makes a big difference...

gone on a bit....sorry.... just wanted to say HI  
love Jelly xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Jelly!
Thanks so much for your lovely welcome and reassurance. Like you, I had a bad feeling after the second IUI, and just didn't want to open myself up to another failure. At least the rates for IVF are considerably greater – and if it does fail, I might have some answers as to what's wrong. My DH used to have poor morphology, but that's improved considerably over the last few months thanks to a strict organic diet and vits. There are a few question marks over one of my tubes and the fact that I have polycystic ovaries (though not PCOS). The only thing I know for certain we have in our favour is my ovarian reserve, which the hospital says is good. This means that time is on our side – but I don't want to leave it too much longer, in case that changes!
Thanks again for your response. And best of luck with the pregnancy – it's given me a huge amount of hope!
Love C xx


----------



## MollyW

Good luck Night Nurse - hope it all went according to plan.    

Also Di, how did your EC go? I read back but can't see a post. Hoping you have got embies on board now...   

Candy & Looby   Thanks. Got AF pains, but not giving up yet...

Struthie - how was the scan? Hope the nasty cyst has gone 

Karen - hopefully you will have a late spurt. Lots of the girls have I think...
GROW FOLLIES GROW! 

 to Catwoman. Hope IVF works for you.  

Off home now....

Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6

woman ..i don't remember ec was fast asleep or something....and egg transfer was the only time i have ever seen my consultant so quiet  
i start pill on friday then onto second ivf in july ...hopefully get better outcome love to all xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi

NN, hope everything went well for you today, let us know soon.

Welcome to Catwoman, I'm the same as Candy - did 3 IUIs, but really after the 2nd one I knew it would take IVF for us (don't know how, just knew it). Am also pleased to say that like Jelly, it worked first time for us. I had sedation for the EC and didn't feel a thing at the time, and only mild discomfort later (I took 2 paracetamols and that was it). So I'm sure you'll be fine, have confidence in yourself and your ability to get through this. But if you need any support at any stage, the people on here are the best!

Molly, hang in there for Friday, sending you lots of     and   to those AF pains!

Karen, I'm sure your follies will do fine, they do tend to grow more later on in the process.

CK6, good luck for your second go, really hope this turns out to be the one that works for you.   

Hi to everyone else not mentioned,
Abby
x


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Quick post - Thanks so very much for all your good luck wishes it means a lot.

We got 6 eggs!  Am pleased about that but dreading that phone call tomorrow as we all know about how many if any have fertilised    When I came around in my room the nurse called me Susan (which is not my name) but I answered to it   Just hope they get the right eggs to the right woman next time  

Caroline - Good luck you may have tested too early, and MOLLY good luck on Friday.

Diane - Its a great relief never thought I'd get there.

Karen - Hang in there this is the same as me  

Must go now as you know am a bit sore right now.

Take care everyone, will be back with more news tomorrow!

NN xx


----------



## Jessygirl

Can i really quickly interupt.......just want ed some advice....

Ohh errr..............just got back from seeing my consultant, i went to ask him about a short luteal phase..........turns out i dont have this but he thinks i still have endo (maybe in my tubes) or something in the uterus that bleeds?

He has basically said that he thinks i will need IVF but can try IUI this month and then IVF next month (been a bit tearful as was not expecting this news today!)

So although i have taken my clomid tablet today i am going back to the clinic tomorrow to pick up injections for IUI (i think he mentioned menopur?)

Really nervous, shocked tearful and all the other emotions that go along with this ride.............
Can anyone give advice?  are there additional side effects with menopur (spelling?)
 JG


----------



## Candy

It was pleasant  and hey don't mention it, wouldn't be without you guys  



Catwoman said:


> Oh Candy, thanks so much for your response! Just one thing: when you say 'high as a kite', was it a pleasant or unpleasant feeling?!
> Congrats on getting pg by the way, and thanks for all your support on the IUI board. It's lovely that you're the mod on this one, too!
> Love C xx


----------



## Candy

Jessy you are not interupting, welcome, will let one of the other girls answer you as I have run out of time, just want to wish NN, lots of positive vibes, hope you get some real beautities to choose from, well done    

Molly don't read too much into them signs, so wish we could wrangle this one for you and deliver that miracle


----------



## struthie

Ah JG that must have been a shock,but we are here and will help you as much as possible,I haven't had IUI so can't advise you,but you are at the same clinic as myself and Molly,and Molly is doing IUI so I am sure she will advise you.

I had my scan today with the lovely Nicky and nasty cyst has gone,how good is that!
Lining of womb is very thin and looks good,I was wlaking on air coming out of there.
Only headache I have now is sorting time off of work.
So myself and dh go back tomorrow afternoon for lessons in jabbing!

Well done NN - good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## murtle

Fab news, Struthie and Night Nurse.     Well done both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Great news Night Nurse, have everything crossed for you for more good news today on the fertilisation front. Hope you're feeling a bit less sore today too.

Abby
x


----------



## Jessygirl

Great news Srtuthie !  I am also in today for some injection training!  Good luck!  And actually you know who was quite pleasant and helpful yesterday!!
Happy Stabbing
JG


----------



## MollyW

Hi girls, just a quickie from me. Had some spotting y'day so did a First Response test this morning and it was another   No big surprise, but still feel like pants.  

Night Nurse - glad to hear about all those lovely eggs, hope you get good news on the fertilisation later.    

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy

Oh ffs ...... this TX lark makes me so mad, Molly that is pants and so unfair can't say anything to comfort as I am fuming, thinking of you and wishing there was something we could do


----------



## night nurse

Oh Molly I am so so sorry  

   You so deserved to have that BFP.  Thinking of you and dh. Take care.  Thanks for your good wishes they are appreciated given what you are going through  

Lots of love
NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Well I got the dreaded call   and 5 out of the 6 eggs have fertilised  

Our transfer will be on Saturday now 9am!

Love NN xx

Ps I am still a bit sore abby, how long will it last for??


----------



## struthie

Oh Molly I am so so sorry,life is so unfair xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Molly I am so sorry to hear your news. What is next in terms of tx. Personally I feel just like what candy wrote. It is so unfair.


----------



## Candy

NN, if I am honest I was sore for the ages, but the first week was the worst, then I think as I was lucky enough to get a positive, then my body started changing, so it didn't have much time to recover.

Make sure you drink plenty of water and get lots of rest xx great news about the embies xx


----------



## *looby*

Molly , Candy is right this IF journey is so cruel and so very very unfair.
Just want to say i am thinking of you and always around if you want someone to rant to.

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

NN - Thats eggcellent news   

I must say i too was sore for a while after EC, but i had ohss so not sure if that makes a lot of difference. I got thrush immediately following ET and what with that and the crinone gel - I had a grotty week  

Roll on Saturday    

Looby xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,
We are moving so fast at the moment!

nn-(or should we say Susan) Congrats on the 5 embies! Good luck for e/t on Saturday  

Aliday- I love desperate Housewives, The last one last night was good  

Struthie- Good luck with the stimming!

Molly- I am so sorry to hear of your bfn, there is not much else I can say apart from I am thinking of you  

Jelly- Not sure what levels mean but it sounds good to me! (I think there is a link to levels in early pg on the 2ww thread)

Karen-c- good luck with scan tomorrow

Catwoman-Welcome to this thread! I had 2 natural cycle inseminations and 3 iui’s before converting. I have my first IVF app tomorrow and like you I am nervous. I hate the thought of being sedated or feeling high.
I am sure we will both be fine though. Good luck  

Jessygirl- Good luck with the stimming 
I was on the same drug as you are going to use for iui and I was fine on it. 

 Every one else!

Well I have my IVF app tomorrow morning.
It seems like only yesterday that I had my last bfn from iui and decided to come to ivf. At that point (about three months ago) We were going to have a year out but things changed and here I am. 
I am not sure what to expect tomorrow really. I feel so nervous now, irrational I know as it is just for a chat. (i think) 
Never mind, by this time tomorrow I hope I will feel calmer. I hate not knowing whats going to happen, I always feel better when I know the way things are going to flow as in what to expect to happen when and so on.
OK enough rambling. ( it is the nerves, sorry)


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, it's been a while since I last posted, so I've been trying to catching up. And the difficult part is to congratulate somebody in the same post as you empathize with sbdy else for a BFN. But anyway, here I go...

Molly, darling I am so sorry... As the other girls said, it is so unfair and it takes so much to recover after a BFN... My heart is with you at the moment. I hope that you get the BFP you deserve soon 

Jelly, CONGRATULATIONS.... It is a pleasure to read a BFP so soon    You must be over the moon... 

Strhutie, good that you have no cysts...

NN, congratulations on the 5 embies!

Candy, you are almost there, what a bliss...

Megan, how are you doing?

Hy Murtle and Looby!

Lilly, keep fingers crossed for tomorrow...

As for me, I was like detoxing for a while, going to the gym, eating healthy and doing accupunture. I really feel better. Today I had the scan and I produced one follie, so I will go ahead with the natural IUI (and some BMD, I guess). Today, the clinic will call to let me know my levels of oestradiol (I did also bloods) and if everything is OK, I imagine that the event will take place around this week end. I had quite a long chat with dr. He told me that it is preferable not to do IVF with me, since I don't respond well to drugs and I won't produce so many embryos. And taking into account that I got pg with IUI a few months ago, he said that we should continue with IUI taking care of the "enviromnent" (immunology problems). He said that it makes no sense making me take so many drugs to produce at the most 3 embryos... I am little dissapointed since I had so many hopes with IVF, but I imagine that I have no other choice. I will keep doing IUI until I get back to Argentina in september/october. Once there, I will see... My dr there says that I coud do a short protocol. Anyway, sorry for the long me me me girlies. 

Love, aless


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly,   I was so hoping for you, nothing could be more unfair. Really wish there was something I could do to help. Hopefully after a few days (and no doubt a few more tears but hugs too) you'll be ready to consider what's next. Thinking of you and your DH.

NN, I was a bit sore up until ET to be honest, but after that (once there was no more poking around!) it all calmed down. Just had cramps for a few days, but not bad ones (acupuncture helped).

Aless, good to see you posting again   Good luck for this natural tx, sounds like your mini break did you a lot of good. 

Love to everyone else
Abby
x


----------



## Jessygirl

lily2k3-  thanks for letting me know about the drugs.........I am also having the same nervous thoughts as you.  I was only told yesterday that i am going to try IUI this month then to book in for the IVF planning!  At least there is not much time to panic..........At least things are moving in the right direction for us! 

 lots of fingers crossed for everyone


Molly- i know i am new on this thread but sorry to hear your news,,,,,,,,,,i can only imagine what your emotions are like.  Thinking of you 
JG


----------



## lilly2k3

Jessygirl-Lets hope you don't need to book in for the ivf planning!


----------



## murtle

So sorry to hear your news, Molly. My heart goes out to you and dh.

Take good care of each other.

kots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Molly - So sorry to hear your news. A big   to you and DH.

NN - Congrats on the 5 embies! Good Luck for Sat!

Take Care,

Adrienne


----------



## murtle

NN - 5 out of 6! Excellent news! I hope it all goes well for you on Saturday.

Jessy & Struthie - how were the jabbing lessons? I promise you both it gets easier once you've donbe the first injection. I almost passed out on my first one 'cos I held my breath for so long but can do them with my eyes closed now. Good luck with the stimms. Hope you both produce lots of lovely juicy follies.

 for Aless

luv'n'hugs
Mutle
xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Thanks murtle- didnt realise that they called it stimming Why  (oh god im very new at this)  Really proud of myself for injecting................never thought it would come to this!!!!    But heh hum really trying to be pos   
JG
How did you get on Struthie?


----------



## murtle

Well done Jessy.

It's called stimming 'cos the drugs stimulate your ovaries into producing more than follicle.


----------



## ck6

hi molly really sorry for your bfn    it is hard to know what to say x
nn wow well done hope it all goes well on saturday 
jelly how are you doing ? do you get an early scan ?? 
lilly good luck for tomorrow ... sure it will be fine  
aless good luck with your natural iui ... lets hope you go back with a 'bump or two'  
well it for definate bfn for us ... was due to test tomorrow clinic still want me to test but af has arrived... so really don't see the point... they want me to go on the pill forgot to ask why... does anyone know  ?  dh took it worse than me, wants to go again once more........... so rollercoaster starts again in july i guess.... i should try and loose a bit of weight and get healthy ... 
lots of love to everyone ...caroline xxxx


----------



## struthie

Well we survived the jabbing lesson,I am making the syringe up,dh is doing the jabbing but hoping I will be brave enough do do it myself!
Wasn't too bad at all,dh was just concerned that he would hurt me.

Aless lovely to see you back,Jessygirl glad to hear you got on ok,did you see Sarah today,she is sooo lovely.

Lilly good luck tomorrow honey.
Must go - very tired xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

OH MOLLY....... so bloody bloody bloody sorry    
it is so unfair......... i really don't know what to say  
Jelly xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Hey Mrs NN.....don't wanna say told you so but i had a good feeling bout YOU!!!    % supa fabby doupa embies....Didn't you do well!!!!
Wishing you lots of love on Sat....hey the transfer is a walk in the park!!! now make sure you do NOTHING all weekend ....sofa spud!!!  then take it easy next week, are you off work 
I felt sore from E/C for a week then the second was just slight so don't worry about the pain it does go......  
WELL DONE!!!

quick update....no scan date, am waiting to hear on Monday if GP can do my scan...me thinks they will say "Sorry no funds" so i have to go private...but hey all worth it!!!!! 
Caroline,  you go get healthy i am sure that helped for us....i stopped drinking (we did drink quite a bit   ) I drunk loads of water, milk, stopped the odd naughty ciggy, made sure i ate ( i have the problem of forgetting    ) and i really think it helped!! So you got all this month to make your body a temple    
got to fly girls...speak later
 to all Jelly Jayne xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Hi Struthie- yes i did see Sarah and we had a few laughs....it took quite a while for me to stab myself but then soon realised it was ok!  Just hope i can do it myself!!


----------



## struthie

Sarah is lovely isn't she.

Does anyone know if this is normal,started jabs yesterday,and was still having tail end of af,today I have red spotting,am waiting for clinic to call me back,but I have read that is because my hormones are confused??

Also I know to drink at least 2 litres of water a day,but whats this about baby asprin,and protein,when should I be doing this.
Also acupuncture - anyone do that and whats it like?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## DebbieB

Hiya
Just popped in to say so sorry to Molly for the   result!
hang in there hon   

NN and Struthie - good luck!   

lots of love to everyone else!
Debbie


----------



## Jessygirl

??Should i be drinking 2l of water a day?


----------



## night nurse

Hiya Girls,

Struthie - well done you on the jabs. I was still spotting when I started the jabs so don't worry I think af quite a bit longer when you start the jabs. Good luck    I also read that about protein and so leading up to ec was trying to have as much protein as possible.  I am now looking at pineapple juice.  Anyone else drink this on their 2ww?  It does the same job as the aspirin and helps with implantation .

Jelly - Hope your GP does your scan for you as this tx costs enough as it is.  If not its worth it as you say. I am hoping to follow in your footsteps as we have the same circumstances!  

Jessy - Good luck with yr cycle and well done with the jabs  

Murtle and Debbie - Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Well the clinic phoned again this morning.  My heart went in my mouth because I wasn't expecting it.  I thought all my eggs had perished.  However they only rang me to say that they had all divided and were at the 2 cell and 4 cell stage at the moment.  So tomorrow I go to get my 2 babies back in their bedroom    I do have names for them but will tell you that tomorrow when they are safely back   Think you will like them  

Big   to everyone else

LOve NN xx


----------



## MollyW

Hello all you lovely ladies...

Thanks for all your kind words, it really helps as I know you've all been there before and understand how much it hurts.  

Well, I've just heard back from the clinic and the nurse is going to speak to c/s on Monday to see where (if anywhere!) we go from here... I am hoping he'll let me keep trying till my b'day in August when I'm calling it a day, but have asked whether it's best to have a break first. Feel pretty wiped out actually... 

Ck - sorry yours was a definite negative too sweetheart. 

Struthie - sorry, don't know about the bleeding, but hope NN/clinic have allayed your worries.    Can recommend a bloke in Marlow for acupuncture if its any help, but it's around £40 a session. Have been having it for a while now....not sure if its helping, but lots of people have said its helped - PurpleAl, for one!

Aless - hunny, sorry your c/s has recommended no more IVF. Mine said IVF won't greatly increase my chances and advised sticking to IUI. Probably because we've both got pg before with IUI - but its hard to stay positive when it's worked before, but isn't working any more isn't it? WHY ISN'T IT   We just need a little luck and an embie who wants to stick around...not much to ask, is it! 

NN - all the best for tomorrow. LOOKING GOOD!!   

Anyway, got to dash - I'm just off to see Jools Holland - DP got some last minute tickets - so that should cheer me up!

Love you all,
Molly


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Alessandra- Good luck with “the event” , I hope    you get the result you so deserve this time around.

Caroline- Sorry to hear of your bfn  

NN- Good Luck for the e/t  


Update on my app thismorning;

All went real well, arranged a start date for 11th July, got forms out of the way, had a good chat about whole thing.
Am now confused about one thing which maybe some of you might know about.
I have been on Metformin now for three months, primarily to help me loose weight but also found our while researching about the drug that it is claimed to improve egg quality and reduce the risk of m/c in ppl with PCOS while doing IVF.
My con said this is not true and to stop the metformin so have again checked the info I had which defiantly said what I thought.
Dose anyone else here know anything about this?
I have a pre start app on 21st June and the doc i saw is going to chat to the professor at my clinic then let me know about it as I told her my concerns. I don't know what to think any more. I don't want to stop taking it as I think it might help but I don't want to go against the clinic advice.
I have also posted this in ask a nurse so maybe I will get an answer from Ruth.


----------



## keemjay

Hi lily 
theres a little debate on the pcos board about metformin - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30727.0.html 
you might have seen it already 

kj xxx


----------



## Aliday

hi girls ,haven't been near a computer for a few days and now come back to 2 bfn , sorry caroline and Molly     
you've both been thro' so much , 
life's just crap sometimes. 
look after yourselves and spoil yourselves rotten.


Well done NN good lck for Sat  

Welldone too to Struthie and Jessie , I'm hoping to follow in our footsteps Mon

ali


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, will add the list when I get back from my sisters hen weekend in Brighton, love to all x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, will catch up Sunday/Monday C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30895.new.html#new


----------



## *looby*

Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

Just a quick pitstop from me tonight - I was anxious to know Molly's news.

Molly I'm so very sorry that it didn't work out for you and DH.  I've been thinking about you alot recently and praying so hard for your positive outcome.  I hope the consultant lets you continue.  Even though I've never met you, I feel sure you're destined to get your BFP soon and will be such a lovely mummy.

NN - all the very best to you for ET tomorrow.  5 out of 6 is a really good result and all dividing.  You're going to get such embryos back on board and I look forward to seeing their names soon!

Candy - nearly 35 weeks - where has the time gone?  I can't believe it's nearly here for you!  You may deliver early if you get too carried away at the hen night!!
Looby - how are you feeling honey?  I will pm you soon - been meaning to all week but busy at work and still having loads of problems there.  Never mind c'est la vie!  Hope you're okay though and starting to feel better.
Chantelle - hope you've had a lovely weeks holiday.  You'll have to tell us all about it!

Love to everyone not mentioned personally.  I'm so exhausted my bed's calling out for me now.

Love Billie xxx


----------



## ck6

molly if you're only going till august ..would you try ivf ?  
had a drink or two my diet starts monday  ...as always   hope you all have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Lovely to hear from you Billie - How long til your holiday ??   

NN - Will be thinking of you this morning and hoping ? & ?   are soon snuggling in nicely - Though i dont expect you to see this as you will be busy resting   

Anyway hope you all have a great weekend - I am off out in search of Cherries     

Molly - Extra Hugs for the weekend     xx

Looby xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy Girlies, I've been basted today    Dr. told me that I had just ovulated or going to ovulate any moment but there was no problem as long as all the thing was done 12 hours from ovulation  So, everything was done in a speedy time and finished at 12 am    Maybe the little eggie is being fertilized while I write  Dh gave a very good sample and he was very proud of himself  Everything was exactly like the first time there, when I got pg, same room, same embriologist, even a week end... 

Anyway, I am officially at the 2ww again. 

Molly, thanks for your words. I hope that you are feeling better right now. You are right, I don't know WHY it doesn't work  I send you a big big hug and lot of orange and also violet light. My reiki lady told me that violet light is very good to transform bad into good... 

Lilly and Caroline, thanks for your words 

Candy, I hope you enjoy your we. You are almost there, sweetie 

NN, hoping everything is OK 

See you later girls

aless


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Quick update as I have sneaked on while dh takes dd to her friends.  'Little Ant & Dec are back in their bedrooms where they belong' Its Sat night and we're having 'takeaway ' for tea too!  

They were grade 1 embies at 6 cell and 8 cell stage but we all know even that does not gurantee anything, fingers crossed though!     We didn't get any frosties because they were 5 cell and 3 cell and had started to fragment.

Thinking of you all must get back to my sofa.

Love NN xx
Ps Aless the 2ww together


----------



## *looby*

NN & Aless 

Sending you everything orange !!

                                                                               

Hope you are all having a good weekend  
Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Keemjay- Hi good to hear from you! Your pic of the lil baby birdie is so cute, did you take it?
Thank you for the link, I had not read it, it has helped me make up my mind what to do though.

Looby lou- did you find the cherries? I bet all of the cherries around your area are disguised as something else, scared to come out because of the Cherri crazed pg lady!

Alessandra- I am glad to hear all went well. Good luck with your 2ww  

NN- Glad to see all went well for you to hun. Ant and DEC are great names for your bedroom occupants! 

Well the conversation about Metformin has played on my mind all night and after looking at medical web sites and on here I have decided that I am going to ring my clinic on Monday and tell them I would really like to continue with them through ivf even though they are not of the oppinion it helps. (only if they don't think it will effect the treatment though.)
I feel worried about this though as I don't think it is right for me to say "I want this" when they don't agree but I feel I should as there is a lot of evidence to say it will help. Even if it is just to ease my mind.
Do you guys think I am right or wrong to tell them what I think?

Sorry to go on about this, I am just so wound up about it.

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Looby! you and action girl are my inspiration. I keep thinking of you both to prove that miracles can happen 

NN, we are buddy 2wwers. 

Lily, thanks for your words. I don't know nothing about metamorfin, but I think that if it doesn't affect your tx, why not? I am in the same situation in Argetnina. They don't believe in immunology tx but they accept to do it if I ask... Will they give you a prescription? 

But I am a total impostor here, not even a medicated IUI  But I don't feel like making new acquaintances at this stage, so if you don't mind, I'll stay here...

love girlies


----------



## *looby*

Aless - You stay with us as long as you like   

Lilly - I went all the way to M&S this morning - to find NO CHERRIES   

But My Mum saved the day - she went to the out of town one tonight and bought back 2 boxes at a fiver each   
Naughty cherries for hiding from looby       

And guess what - Ive already started on them and she only dropped them over as Strictly dance fever finished  

Looby xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

alessandra- I get the Met from my gp so hopefully he will continue giving it to me.

looby lou- I told you they are all hiding!


----------



## struthie

Well done night nurse,and very good luck,hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

Louby - enjoy the cherries,can't believe how many weeks you are already xxx


----------



## DebbieB

hello ladies
just a quickie to say good luck to NN and Aless on the 2WW - Hope it works for you this time!
  
love
Debbie


----------



## Juli

Aless and NN hope you are doing ok...
We need a bfp.. we've not had one for a while.....  
Ju x


----------



## debbiea

Good luck NN and Aless. I have everything crossed for you both.

Love Debbie


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
blimey NN two grade 1 embies thats great    

Good luck Aless with 2ww  

looby , I bet you've eaten those cherries already haven't you?  

lilly I think you've made the right decision, a friend of mine continued thro tx up until 28 weeks pregnant. I think you should be allowed to do anything that might help.

candy ,hope you had a fab weekend . 

me -going for baseline uss tomorrow , quite nervous in case I haven't been a good girl and lining too thick . .Every stage is just soooo stressful.
speak to you all soon 
ali


----------



## murtle

Ali - Where are you having Tx?

Well done Aless and NN. Good luck with the 2ww. Sending you both lots of positive vibes                   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Aliday

murtle ,i'm having tx at CARU ,
they we very good after I lost the last baby, so i've decided to stay with them ,
even though a friend of mine transferred over to Bristol as she thought they were better. As I live in newport it only takes 20 mins to get there 

Where do you have most of your treatment?
Ali


----------



## murtle

Ali - I have my scans done in Bupa in Pentwyn but go to London for the actual procedure. I was going to Swanswea but the nice Dr moved to London and I'm not to keen on the new Dr. We are still on the waiting list for CARU. We had an appointment in Feb this year and were told we are on a waiting list for the waiting list!!!!! Who knows if we'll ever get a turn there!

Ju - How was the first week of your 2ww. When do you test?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Aliday

Murtle , that's a palaver, you must be very dedicated . 
are you on the nhs waiting list at caru? 
We are self funded  (because of age and previous child) and didn't have to wait that long !! That sounds very wrong to me 
ali


----------



## murtle

NHS waiting list at CARU
Self funding at the Cromwell and sepnding an absolute fortune. We did compare prices with CARU but found the Cromwell to be cheaper at the time. Haven't checked for a while now.


----------



## Juli

Murtle.. we test on Thursday but all does not look well. i had bleeding yesterday and today..
Dh is dissappointed as it was his b day yesterday and he was hoping this would be the one.
This is it for us for now. we're going to wait for the blood test on thursday, have a break and hope that something happens for us at some point in the future.

Ju xx
Have been checking in on the others  as someone needs to get a bfp to keep our chins up..


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi girls......
where is the SUN     are we in June?
NN - great news on your two embies....2 grade ones, thats what i had SNAP! take it easy sending you lots of      
ALESS - how are you getting on with the dreaded 2wwsending lots of       fior you too!
JU - have everything crossed for you      
Big hello to LOOBY the cherry lady,CANDY ,BILLIE , LILLY , CAROLINE ,STRUTHIE how are you getting on DEBBIE'S, ALI , MURTLE , BOBS AND EVERYONE ELSE.....
is it ok to carry on posting been here since starting my iui's and feel it will always be my home.... and want to check on how everyone is getting on...you are all so wonderfull 

lots of  for you all love Jayne /Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie

Hi Jayne 
Yes do stay!
How are you doing,when do you have a scan?

I'm doing ok,been stimming since Thursday - not feeling anything yet though,got a scan on Wednesday xxx


----------



## murtle

Ju - Fingers crossed for you. I pray the bleeding stops and you get the bfp you deserve.    

Jelly - Pleeeeease stay with us. You always make me laugh and I'm hiding from the positive list so wouldn't know how wobbly you are if you moved. 

Struthie - Good luck for Wednesday. Hope you see lots of lovely follies. Follie dance just for you sweetheart.                

How's the 2ww going so far NN? I hope you are taking it easy and getting plenty of rest.

I've had a lovely day off today. It's finally stopped raining and I've done a bit of retail therapy. Feeling pretty pleased with myself.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Karen

Sorry sweetie, but I seem to have lost track of you. LAst I heard you were stimming but had a bad back. What's your news. Hope everything is going well for you both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie

I have finally got an acupuncture appointment on thursday and it will take 2 hours for her to take my medical history - what do they ask?

Then I will have acupuncture for 1 hour,she couldn't fit me in the week after so I have another hour booked the week after instead,she said its not ideal but better than nothing!

Would be great to hear exactly what happens,never been before!


----------



## Juli

struthie on my accupuncture they asked me loads of questions about my diet, what and when i eat. medical history.. allergies, and history of major illnesses etc.
This took up a while as i had to tell her the whole story behind my iui and ivf. then she asked about my cycles.. how long.how many days for. what sort of bleeding, pains cramps etc. then she asked what age they started etc.
Then she lay me on the bed and took my pulses, she just held my right and then left arm, putting her fingers on my pulse point. then she told me as it was my first session shed put some in my arms and some in my legs, as they put them in they usually ask you if it hurts or feels uncomfy and ii does feel weird first time. She has gone on to use moxa on my points.. this deepens the points that they use, if you can feel the needles it means its working and your bodies responding. my therapist always gets me to breathe in as she pushes the needle in and then breathe out.. it helkps with any pain..it just feels like im being pinched.. but my iui/ivf/fet drugs make me more sensitive. they have certain times in your cycle when they like to see you and they do like to see you every week.. but the main thing is that you feel comfy withy it. because they put pins in your legs and arms and sometimes in your tummy or back depending on when cycle is. i always wear nice underwear incase they ask me to strip.. or i wear a sleeveless top and trousers that can be rolled up so she can get to my legs and i can pul them down a bit so she can do my tummy. If you dont feelk comfortable with taking your clothes off.. say so, they can often give you a blanket to throw over yourself.
Hope this has helped a little. i have accupuncture tomorrow.. and my accupuncturist can apparently sometimes feel if you're pg by feeling your pulses.. so i'm hoping for good news!!

Hope everyone is well
Ju x


----------



## struthie

Thank you Ju xxx

Murtle thank you for the follie dance xxx


----------



## night nurse

hi Girls,

Struthie - good luck with accupuncture and yr stimming, hope you have some nice follies on weds!

Ju good luck for thurs, has the bleeding stopped?

Murtle - Day 4 of 2ww and its doing my head in! Thanks for asking.

Today I feel bloated, tired , headachy, and sicky. Is it too soon for af symptoms?? Or could it be the evil cyclogest??  Feel sad if it is af symptoms as I usually get these at least a week before af due!  Its so hard to keep positive.

Aless - Hows your wait going?

I went to work yesterday so that took my mind off it a bit, and same today then I am at college all day thurs and friday which will help too.

Bye for now
NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Forgot to say my ticker is wrong and its my anniversary today.  However no nice meal for me as was planned because we have put our house up for sale and we have to move some furniture tonight as the estate agent is coming tomorrow to take some more photos.

I won't be moving the furniture I might add but dh will be so no meal or anything remotely nice.  Even my own mum hasn't sent me a card  

Love NN xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Ah, NN, maybe she has, it's just stuck in the post or something! Well, here's wishing you a happy anniversary anyhow, hope you get to celebrate, even if it's not tonight. And I know this is really difficult, but try not to worry about what you're feeling. Pg symptoms are SO similar to Af symptoms, it's just impossible to tell. But you're nearly one week thro the 2ww, so doing really well. Keep thinking    and communicating with your embies.

Aless, hope you're doing the same!

Struthie, hope you enjoy your acupuncture. As Sicknote says, they ask lots of qs about your menstrual cycle (in a lot of detail!). They say to drink lots of water, especially after your first session.  Good luck!

Abby
x

Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Night Nurse 
Happy anniversary anway,hope you do something nice!
Try and keep postive


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girlies!

NN- Happy Anniversary! Hope you have a fab day! Don't you dare touch the furniture! How is the 2 ww going otherwise? Don't drive yourself mad with analysing symptoms you have or don't have - THEY DONT MEAN ANYTHING!!

Aless - How is your wait going?

Jelly - Did I ever say congratulations on your BFP?! Cannot remember, so will say it again, just in case!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

Struthie - My first appointment was about an hour and a half. He went through my medical history, diet, what tx I had etc. He then asked me to get onto the table thingy. Now, I don't know what I was meant to expect - I thought it was just a history taking exercise and proper acu would be at next session! This was just before I went to Oz and I was having a wax the next day - I hadn't shaved for about 8 weeks! Poor man must have thought I was a gorilla - I was SOOOOO embarrassed! So, be prepared!

Sicknote - I hope your bleeding has stopped - holding thumbs for you. 

A big hello to all the ladies, Debbiea, Debbieb, Abbey. Murtle, Meg, Candy and anyone I have missed (it is a few I think!)

Love

Adrienne


----------



## *looby*

NN - Snap -    
Hubby is on a 4pm -2am shift tonight - so i am going out for pizza with a girlie friend  
Keep positive - That evil cyclogest has a lot to answer for   

Not very chatty today - Kitchen Appliance problems  

Love to all,
Looby xx


----------



## Aliday

Hello everyone hope the weather is lovely where you are 

Happy anniversary NN and Looby   sorry about the kitchen appliance,they all seem to breakdown at once in my house!

NN its soo hard on 2ww wait not to analyse every little twinge sending   

good luck for acupuncture Struthie ,it sounds a good idea for relaxation, and we all need a bit of that.
I'm copping some major stress in work at the moment, everyone is either off sick or on hols, so i could do with some relaxation myself- and I haven't told the boss when I'm going to be off for ec yet, she's going to love me 

Ju fingers crossed for thurs   .

Now some news on me, went for baseline uss yesterday and had to ring back for my start date . 
I start stimming tonight and have to go back for a uss on Fri (because I overstimmed for IUI on 75mg puregon and they've put me on 150 now). 
Ooh quite nervous and excited now, while a little piece of me is saying oh no not again.

Bye bye for now to all you lovely ladies 
ali


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Not long back from my scan and in limbo land again!  Got to phone the hossie today at 1:30 for blood results to check if my hormone levels are still rising, nurse said it was now up to medical staff whether I get my trigger tonight and ec on Friday.  Follies are as follows - 1 at 18, 2 at 16, 1 at 15, 2 at 11 and more smaller ones.  

What do you girls think   HOpefully trigger tonight and ec friday ... FIngers Crossed!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## struthie

I'm sorry Karen I have no idea,but good luck later today xxx

Well my scan was good,6 follies one side and 7 the other side,also one big one,but the nurse said it could be the cyst has re-filled but wasn't concerned.
So I'm back there at 9.30am on Friday and will pick up my trigger jab,and find out exactly when e/c will be.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## night nurse

Morning Girls,

Struthie - well done on the follies. Good luck for Friday  

Looby -   for yesterday. Did you end up having that pizza?  We had a takeaway at 9pm when we sat down after furniture removing!

Karen - My follies were all different sizes and I had to stim for 19 days to get them all around the same size. Every clinic is different though.

Well have to dash girls so sorry no more personals will be back later as I have an interview in 25 mins and I am not changed yet!

Love NN xx
Ps I keep talking to little ant and dec but I don't think they are listening to me


----------



## MollyW

Well done Struthie! Sounds excellent to me.... GOOD LUCK FOR FRIDAY!!!   

Karen - good luck to you - not long now. I'm no expert, but it sounds very promising - all good, even sizes....   

Ali - good luck for stimming.... 

      to Aless, NightNurse, Sicknote - and Di - how are you doing?

 to all the pg ladies - Looby & Junior, Candy, PurpleAl, AussieMeg, Abby, Tricia, Jelly, DebbieA and all...

And  to Billie (thanks for your lovely words  ) Murtle, DebbieB, CK, Lily, Chantelle, Fergie, Annie, Bobble, Starr, Kim, Mez, Angus, Mizz and all...

Love Molly
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi to everyone

Thank goodness only 2 days till I get my new computer. Just a quick on for Karen. Personally if your hormones are still rising and the sizes (which are excellent) I would wait another day or possihe trigger bly to Friday before the trigger to bring up to sized the other few but the doctors will know best with regard to all the info they have.

Good Luck

A big hi to MollyW, NN an Aless and all you girls on the 2ww, the preggers ladies, the mummies, the cycle girls and all reading this.

Loves
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello all,

I have not been around for the past few days so I have been reading through the posts I have missed and I am ashamed to say I have forgotten most of what I wanted to say 
Here goes with what little I can remember;

NN-  

Aliday- good luck with the stimming  

Struthie- great news on the follies!

 to the rest of you.
(sorry girls I have brain burn out right now will be better soon I hope)


----------



## murtle

to Looby and NN.

Keep talking to little Ant & Dec (great names), makes it seem more real and also good for the positive vibes    

Great to hear from you Karen. Your follies sound about the same size mine were and they managed to get 4 eggs out of 5 follies and they all fertilised. Good luck for ec. Seems to be a long time coming.

Will catch up with the rest of you at the weekend. I've had an absolute pants couple of days at work. Seriously considering chucking the job in altogether. Will have a good hard think about it over the weekend when my mind is not clouded vodka (naughty Murtle).

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi girls.... quickie so you don't forget me....  
 bit late but hey....NN and loobs.....
LILLY- hey can feel the heat from your brain in Borehamwood Mrs!!!! happens to me all the time...   
AUSSIE- new PC...OMG those baby's gonna come out with mice in there hands and floppy's!!!    
MURTLE- whats VODKA....been that long.........  mines coke,ice and a slice ummmmmmmmmm  send one my way but minus the voddy... 
MOLLY/NN hows you two getting on.... got cabin fever yet or are you working?? DONE MY HEAD IN!!!!  sending you lots of          
STRUTHIE- for you a big   good luck tomorrow
KAREN- all sounds good to me i reckon your nearly ready for cooking   
ALI- how you getting on with the stimming..... thank god NO  MORE NEEDLES   i hate them!!!!!  good luck Hun!
ahhhhh this was meant to be a quickie....   to SICKNOTE,BOBBLE,FERGIE,ANGUS,KIM,MEZ,CANDY,STARR,DEBBIES,CHANTELLE,CK,BILLIE,PUPLE...THANKS YOU FOR CONGRATS... TRICIA , AND EVERYONE I HAVE MISSED

LATERS GATERS JELLY XXX


----------



## struthie

Morning Jelly 
Mas as ever I see!
How are you doing my love?

Well scan is at 9.30am,so I best get my butt in gear,will update when I get back,fingers crossed theres lots of growing going on in there xxx


----------



## Welshy

Mornining All,

Have not posted for a long time, looks like i have missed alot. Will try and catch up on everyones news.

As for me we have been waiting for our NHS IVF funding to come through, which it finally has. I have been waiting and waiting for AF to arrive and surprise surprise no show. I have used a home preganancy test and its showing a BFP. DH and I are now to scared to celebrate or tell anyone, you guys are the first to know. Should we wait a few more weeks and test again and then tell the doctor? I just don't know what to do, if we tell the clinic they will take us off the waiting list and if it is a false positive then we will lose the funding. I know i must sound like an   after all this is what we all pray for, but could it be a false result?


----------



## struthie

Oh my goodness Welshy,I would test again just to make sure,hoping it is good news,can't advise what to do re your ivf,sure one of the others will know better than me,hope congratulations are in order xxx

Well its good news,I have 6 on each ovary,maybe 7 on one she wasn't sure as its slightly obscured by the huge follicle/cyst!

Anyway she has upped my injection to three powders (so its 225 i)
she said she doesn't think anymore will grow,just wants them to be a little bigger.
Looks like egg collection will be on Wednesday,so I go back on monday at 9.15am for hopefully a final scan and then I get my trigger injection too.

All seems scarily very real now.
Hope you are doing ok


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Just to say I will be joining you on IVF, have had 3 goes at IUI with no success so on to IVF.  DH has a reduced sperm count.

Starting treatment about July/August time.  Trying to lose a stone until then and am a compulsive eater on my 2WW's.

Anybody else at the John Radcliffe in Oxford?

Well have a good weekend all and take care.

Good Luck to all on 2WW. Egg collection etc.

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## Aliday

Morning everyone, 
Well done Struthie, good luck for Mon, not long now.

Welshy that's a nice suprise, how many weeks are you? I wouldn't tell the hospital yet but pop and see your GP, he/she should be able to advise you , perhaps refer you to an early pregnancy assesssment unit if there is one nearby, to put your mind at ease
Anyway good luck  

Hope everythings alright Jelly have you got a uss arranged yet?

NN hope you are taking it easy with ant and dec in 2ww, when are you testing?

Hope everything went well for you today with ec Karen   

No news Ju? hope you are ok

Hello to Jane

Hope everyone has a good weekend , love to everyone
Ali


----------



## struthie

Welcome Jane 
Good luck with the IVF,Candy was at John Radcliffe,there is also a JR thread under meeting places xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hi girlies

Well Back from scan this morning and have seven follies ranging from biggest at 19 and smallest at 13.  Have to phone at 2pm today to confirm whether trigger will be tonight or tomorrow and I think scheduled for ec on Monday!

Gosh, scared and excited now but worrying about the possibility of there being no eggs in there at all!

Hope you are all ok.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## MollyW

OMG! Welshy - I remember you from YONKS ago!  Congratulations -  - don't think it could be a false +ve unless you've been having a medicated cycle. I would get straight to your GP and get them to confirm your pg before you do anything else! WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS! Well done you two... 

Struthie - congrats on the follies. Looking good.... 

And also Karen, good luck for Monday. How exciting! 

Murtle - sorry work is cr*p, you could do without the stress  Hope you can chill at the w/e...

Jane - sorry about your neg this time around. Lots of      for IVF being the answer...

 to Aussie, Ali, Jelly, Lily and all.

Hang in there Aless, NN, Sicknote and Di.     

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Welcome Back Welshy, Spooky - i was only thinking of you this morning when i saw someone else with the surname welshy post  

So pleased to see your news - I can understand your reluctance to cancel and come off the list, I have an appt to discuss NHS IVF over the next month or so and i'm still too scared to cancel it ( i also havent cancelled my appt at the recurrent mc unit for the same reason ) Scared that if i make the calls something will go wrong   As molly says - i would see your gp straight away -Also most early pregnancy units will see you without being referred by your GP and can tell you how far you are - I will be keeping everything crossed for you 

Love to all 
Will post more later - When i've been to buy my cherries  

Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Gosh I never did do the list, sorry peeps things have been so hectic this end, but I finish work on Wednesday, so should hopefully be able to catch up more, or less who knows, after all they say when you retire you never have any time to do anything, maybe its the same on maternity leave.

Will try and do the list over the weekend.

Welcome Jane, I was at the John Radcliffe, also had 3 failed IUI's before I moved to IVF and the ironic thing is, my EDD is the same date that a year previous had had my first IVF evening chat, really hope you are as Lucky as me and get a positive result on your first go, let us know how things progress and any questions just ask.  PS also had male factor.

Welshy, thats great news, I know how hard these things are to believe, but what great timing, congratulations.

Louby, I have had cherries for the last few days, but still never seen any white ones.

Murtle, sorry you are having a tough time, hope you have the weekend off so you can weigh up your options, remember this job is a means to an end !! xxx

Good luck Monday Karen & Struthie for Wednesday

Jelly hope you are feeling ok

Love to Megan, Tricia, Ali, Lilly, Molly, NN, Mizz and all 

Candy x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, I have just dropped in to a quick hy and to see how everybody is doing and found the lovely news about Welshy!!!! CONGRATULATIONS   It is such a good omen....

Struthie, great hurra for all that follies !!!!  

I have nothing to report, since I am pretending that I am a normal person, trying to catch up with work and with the normal things normal people do in their normal routines. Obviously, the monster appears from time to time, but I try to keep it at bay. After many cancellations and delays, we are finally flying away to Spain tomorrow morning until Tuesday morning. I plan to sunbathe and read and relax. Due to all the changes, this week end away is just days apart from another one we had already booked to Mallorca next week. The problem is that if my AF come before that or during the week end, I will have to come back to do the bloods of day 2, since I don't want to loose another month if I am only able to IUI for the time being. i have just called the clinic and the nurse told me that day 2 is better than 3 for the dr to prescribe drugs. Anyways, all for those babies....

Candy, you are always on my mind... So near the date  

And Megan, thanks for your words, always...

My dear Molly and Murtle, how are you two doing??  

Love to Tricia, Angus, Looby, Debbiea and Debbieb 

Aless


----------



## lilly2k3

Welshy- OMG, What fab news. I agree with the rest of the peps, go see your gp.

Struthie- Congrats on the fine sounding follies! 

Jane12-Welcome, Good luck with the IVF.

Karen-c- congrats on your follies to, good luck for egg collection!

Alessandra- Happy holidays  

Well girls I have been feeling a tad under the weather lately, woke up yesterday with a huge lump in my neck which had gone down some what by my docs app at 5pm. The doc thinks I have mumps. Not good news for our upcoming ivf cycle   He recons it should be fine as long as I tell clinic so they can do a full blood count. I hope he is right.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Welshy

Thank you all, I have taken your advice. I called the Dr's and booked in for Tuesday. I then called a pregnancy testing unit who said if i could get to town before 4:50 then she will test, I've never moved so fast! Well its come back as BFP, when she told me i started to cry, i kept crying and she kept hugging me. She said that most of the plp they test don't want to be pregnant and it was nice to see some one who did. The injustice of it, esp. what we have to go through.
She let me call DH so we both cried some more    . She seemed to think i am seven weeks but i am sure that I'm about five as i have long cycles. 
Once again thank you, without the gentle push i wouldn't have booked an appointment just yet and still be wondering. Still not going to tell anyone just yet or canx the ivf.
Thanks once again to you all esp. Looby Lou, MollyW,Lilly, Alessandra, Candy, Aliday & Struthie.
Good Luck Karen-C


----------



## Purpleal

Welshy,

That is FANTASTIC news! A big CONGRATULATIONS   to you and DH!

Go and celebrate with something non-alcoholic! A pint of milk perhaps!

Love Purpleal / Adrienne


----------



## Juli

Thought i'd pop on to congratualte welshy on her BFP...... 
and to tell you that we were told we had a BFP yesterday but my progesterone levels were very low and so we have to go back for another test on monday and a scan on friday. Am hoping for the best and trying to stay positive
Ju x


----------



## Candy

Welshy thats fabulous news, Sicknote will be thinking and praying those levels keep rising


----------



## Candy

Ok this is going to be out of date I think, so please let me know of any changes.

Special positive vibes are going out to sicknote, hoping those levels go through the roof       

Semi Updated List - June 2005 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 
Jellyhead - BFP - Stay put little one(s) 
Welshy - Natural BFP - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Sicknote - Fingers crossed
EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05  *any news ?*
NightNurse - 2ww 
KarenC - EC Planned for Monday 
Struthie - EC Planned for Wednesday 
Aliday - Stimming 

*IVF Recruits*  

Lilly2k3 - Start d/r 11th July 
CK6 - Round 2 in July  
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Fergie -  Good luck this time round
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok  
Jane12 - Starting treatment July/August

Candy x


----------



## alessandra

Oh, sicknote, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont' worry about prog, you can have gestone and cyclogest and everything. I am very happy about you, this is turning into a very lucky thread   

and Welshy, I also cried when I read your post. What a bliss  

Love, aless


----------



## lilly2k3

Sicknote- I hope your levels sort themselves out soon. Congratulations 

Candy- I had my first app and I am due to start down regging on 11th July if you want to update me on the list.


----------



## Aliday

Oh ju , keep positive love , levels are very unpredictable in the beginning,
sending you                            

well done Welshy, I'm so pleased  



lilly , poor thing.Seems a good cue for extra pampering. Take care. 

louby, you know you are going to have to call this baby Cherry don't you? 

speak soon
ali


----------



## Karen-C

Ju, stay positive love, we are all praying that your levels keep rising!

Well done Welshy!  Congratulations hunny!  Great news!

Sending you both                

for happy healthy pregnancies!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

WELSHY ,SICKNOTE..... fantastic news!!!!!! OMG so pleased for you to....we are on a run now girls!!! sending you guys loads of       and a big   

I have my seven week scan next Friday....was offered a free one but still waiting for appointment and i think it will be a few weeks wait yet...... we really can not wait to find out that everything is all good...... feeling pretty good....but of heartburn and very hungry, got a pop belly too!!! Candy do i still carry on with the water and not drinking fizzy stuff etc.....was not sure 

big cuddles to all the girls....
thinking of you NN  
love Jelly/Jayne xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Congratulations Ju I am soooo happy for you. HCG is a lot more important than prog levels and prog levels are possible to address so try to relax (haha she siad having still not relaxed!) 

And congratulations to Welshy a natural bubs how amazing. So now you must organise a scan when you see the GP on Tuesday. Remind him of your long journey if he is a bit complacent.

Karen-C Sounds like your clinic really has it together. I am so glad they delayed ec to Monday as those follies will be full of eggs just looking for sperm.

Aless have a wonderful holiday.

NN how are you coping? 

Bobble what are you up to?

Lilly if it is mumps then the good news is that you will ahve good antibodies when you get pg. (trying to be positive about everyting today)

Hi to Molly and Struthie, Jane, Murtle and Jelly

Love
Megan


----------



## murtle

What wonderful news!

CONRATULATIONS WELSHY & SICKNOTE   

Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies  

     Stay positive Sicknote. Those levels will soon sort themselves out.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Great news Welshy and Sicknote 

   your levels keep rising Ju. 

Will post my news after I've been to clinic on Monday.

 to KJ, Candy, Aussie, Murtle, Aless, Billie, NN, Di, Struthie, Karen, Jane, Jelly, Lily, Ali, Chantelle and all the lovely IUI/IVF girlies.

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Sorry for really short post, but flying around as usual 

Off to centerparcs in the morning - Yippee - a 6 hour drive    
( It seemed a good idea when i booked it   )

Hope you all have a good week,

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Haven't been around for a few days but SO THRILLED to hear Welshy and Sicknote's good news. (Ju, make sure you're resting!). 

Molly, hope you get on ok at the clinic tomorrow, look forward to hearing how things go. 

Love to everyone else,
Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Molly - what time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Candy

Hi All, hope you ahve had relaxing weekends

Nightnurse, been thinking of you and hoping this 2ww is not driving you up the wall, although hoping it will be worth it when you test    Louby have a great break.

Good luck tomorrow Molly, let us know how you get on   

Jelly, I would make sure you drink at least 2litres as the babs needs it.... having said that I should do more of what I preach, just always out and about, so having to limit water, otherwise weeing 24/7 ... I think fizzy drink is ok not read anything saying not to - anyone else ?, but its not actually very good for us normally anyway, I know fizzy drink doesn't help with heartburn at this stage.

Lilly hope you are ok and didn't have the mumps

Love to you Aless

Candy x


----------



## murtle

Molly - I hope things go well for you tomorrow. Will be thinking of you  

NN - Not long to go now. How are you doing?

Aless - Any news?

Looby - Have a fab break

I have given my job a great deal of thought over the weekend and have come up with some compromises. The first one involves greatly reducing the hours I work and so won't be taking anymore bookings for the rest of this year. I need to give 100% to my Tx and being so stressed out isn't helping. At the moment I've been working flat out so that I can reduce my hours during Tx but I end up so knackered and stressed at the beginning of Tx. I will honour most of the bookings I have already made but have cancelled some in places I really don't like. I've decided to go back to college in September to do my diploma. Once I've got this I can apply for the type of job where I get to sit in an office all day and not have to deal with the general public. That part sounds very appealing at the moment.  Have a few other things to do and work on in the meanwhile so I'll be kept busy.

By the way AF is late yet again. This always happens when I am about to start a Tx but I never manage to get to test day without her making an early appearance. Funny that.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Candy - 1 Month to go      
and only 4 days left at work !!!!

Ju - Will be Thinking of you today and hoping those levels keep going up & up 

NN - Think you are in the home stretch now - Keep positive   

Molly - Hoping news is good today   

Murtle - Sounds like you made some heavy weight decisions this weekend, hopefully this will ease some of the pressure and encourage other dreams to come true  

 to Karen & struthie - Hope EC goes well   

  Ali 

Right think thats all my brain can handle  
Love to Aless, Lilly, Purpleal, Jelly, Aussie, Debbie(s), Abby, Billie & Welshy     Forgive me if i've missed anyone 

Catch up with you all on friday 
Love Looby & Junior *Cherry*  ( Ali - Just for you   ) 
xxxxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls!

Murtle - That is great news that you are sorting out your job. I agree you need to be as stress free as possible for tx. mmmm, Sitting in an office all day - you may not need to deal with the general public, but you have to deal with your irritating colleagues!! Mind you, some of them are cool! You just need to make sure the irritating ones sit far away from you!! When are you starting tx again?

Candy - Only 30 days for you to go! OMG - you must be so thrilled, excited, nervous ..... Have you sorted everything out for the baby? 

Struthie / Ali - How is stimming going? Any idea when EC and ET will be?

Molly - good luck with your clinic appointment! Let us know how it goes!

Welshy and Sicknote -  on your  . Great news that it was a natural Welshy, gives all the IVF girlies hope!! Sicknote, I hope your levels sort themselves out.

Jelly - I know how annoying it is to wait for a scan! We paid privately for a 10w scan - we just wanted to know everything was still ok! Why are you drinking so much fluid? I would stick to water and milk (calcium and protein). Fizzy drinks are dangerous! The non-diet is loaded with sugar and additives - which is bad for baby and the diet is loaded with sweeteners, such as aspartame - of which there is loads of research which states it is bad - Try stay away  ! Here is an example website http://www.holisticmed.com/aspartame/. If you would like something fizzy, buy soda water and then get some high juice, mix that in or mix with orange juice.

Night Nurse - I know you are going to cheat and test one day early - Naughty Naughty! I wish you all the luck in the world - I hope you get that BFP!  

Karen - are you have EC today? Good Luck if you are!

Aussie - How is the packing going? Do you have a date for departure yet? How are the two little ones? We still dont have a date, which is getting frustrating!

Lilly - How are the mumps going? I hope you are not feeling to ill.

Aless - when do you test? Hope you are having a fab time in Spain! 

Looby - you evil woman! Your constant going on about cherries prompted me to get some of own and now I am hooked too!

Everything with me is fine! I am really starting to expand now and can feel the baby moving which is great! I was naughty and decided to have a warm bath yesterday, and the baby really did not like it at all. As soon as I was in, it started going a bit mental, so I got out very quickly! I have decided I am tired of working and will be going on maternity leave as soon as I possibly can, which is August the 20th. I look forward to doing nothing at all! 

My dad is still ill with cancer  - his chemo was not working, so they have changed his drug protocol and treatment times  . I have also booked a 6 week break for December / Jan to go to South Africa to visit him. Angus may have to work and may not be able to go. This is making me feel really guilty because the baby will only be 7 weeks when we go and am I right to take our baby away from its dad for so long? Angus says that the baby will be so small and just be sleeing most of the time. He said he will be working anyway and that my dad is the priority - what if this is the last holiday we have as a family? I just dont know what to do! 

A big hello to oall the other wonderful ladies I may have missed - I hope you are all well.

Take Care everyone!

Adrienne


----------



## Jellyhead

Morning.....
No work today  he he...  my hours have been cut because the nursery world is really dead think everyone is buying on the internet!! I am not complaining as it was too much before i was pregnant...Have been waiting so long to make my little goods card list and start thinking of what bits to get...but i know it is to soon and don't want to temp fate!!
Thanks Candy & Adrienne for advice, think i will just have the odd fizz drink was just getting fed up of juices all the time ( i know it is no good for you but the odd one for a treat  ) 
MURTLE - I think that is a good plan to cut back....I think this treatment is stressfull enough without all the added stresses of a heavy workload...good for you, what job do yoiu do being a noisey parker!! 
STRUTHIE- how you doing  are you nearly there yet it seams to go on forever doesn't it!!! how are the follies growing
MOLLY- good luck! 
NN- all gone quiet over there....how many more days am so keeping it all crossed for you!!!are you going to be a naughty girl
ALESS- how are you getting on...must be near test time for you thinking of you!! 
ADRIENNE- so sorry about your dad. ... Angus is right baby will be sleeping and will be feeding and sleeping most of the time. 
ahh sun is shinning got to get out side before it clouds over..... 

love to all.... AUSSIE,CANDY,LOOBS,PURP,DEBS 1&2,ABBY,WELSHY,SICKNOTE,NN,KAREN,ALI,STRUTH,FERG,CHAN,LILLY,CK,BOBS,ALESS,STARR,ANGUS,BILLIE AND ANYONE I HAVE MISSED
Jelly xxx


----------



## night nurse

Morning Girls,

Adrienne - Good to chat to you last night!  Sorry to hear about your dad, hope the new drugs work for him   

Jelly - Of course I am going o be a naughty girl!  

Aless - Any news from you my fellow 2ww buddy?

Looby - Hope you enjoy your stay at centreparks, the brochures always look lovely, what will you do there as I understand its an activity break??

Candy - Wow still can't believe you are nearly there, it is still my plan to hit the bfp board before you give birth!  

Murtle - good for you in deciding to cut back on work, stress free tx is a very very good idea.

Well I have just been out to get a first response hpt only to come back with nothing    I stood waiting for Boots to open at 9am only to be told the pharmacist had not arrived and they would not open til 9.30am    Why can't they open the bl***** shop for everything else just not serve prescriptions.  Anyway no way was I waiting that long. Been to other chemists but no first response.  As I don't know when af would be due its best to get the more sensitive test.  Will have to try another town now as I told the woman at boots this morning I was going to complain  

Anyway hi to Molly, welshy, ju, debbies, Bobble, billie, lilly, abby , aussiemeg, karen, struthie and anyone else I missed  

Love NN xx


----------



## struthie

Well I am on tenderhooks here,been for scan and she said all looked great but she took some blood to make sure hormone levels are high enough,if they are I do my trigger jab,early hours of tomorrow morning,and go in for e/c on wednesday,if not then I will have to go back and collect more injectibles,and carry on for a couple more days.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aliday

Afternoon ladies 

Hope you are all well and that you are feeling better Lilly

Any news on EC Karen , hope all went well

Looby have a nice time in Center Parcs, which one ? I've been to the one up by the lake district and that was lovely. Anyway you and baby Cherry take care.

Candy only two more days in work yipeeeee 

Aless hope Spain was lovely, I'm quite jealous.I could do with a few days by the pool.

Make sure you get lots of rest Jayne, good luck for Fri, you never know it could be two!! 

Molly hope your appt went well today.

    NN , have you tested yet?

Candy , only 29 days left, gulp. You never kow bubs could even be early. Erin
DD was 10 days early and I wasn't even packed as I was convinced I would go over. one of the obstetricians told me that IVF babes quite often come at 38 weeks apparently!!!!

Adrienne, I think you should go and see your Dad, its very important for you and him I suspect ,and babies bring so much joy it would only do your Dad good

Struthie any news yet? Hope everything works out and EC is on for Weds     


Update on me. went for uss this am, and after worrying  about overstimming me , apparently I'm not producing so well. I've got about 12 follicles, but very small - so they have doubled the dose of Puregon and rescan Fri grrrrrrrr. Why isn't anything straightforward? 
Hi to all I've missed , speak soon 
Ali


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

38weeks eeekkkkk Aliday, actually would be great as will ahve longer to recover before being my sisters bridesmaids, but I don't feel like this one is ready yet, far too active, must have been a shock for you, hope you didn't forget the camera   sorry to hear about the response, but am convinced that extra dose will speed up those beautities and 12 is a great number  

NN, I will hold you to that, fingers crossed    

Nice to hear from you purp, I am getting there thanks, finishing work Wednesday will help thats for sure, I have had a few too warm baths, don't stay in too long as I know babs can overheat, but as long as I am not fully submerged , looking forwrad to going back to my scortchers, sorry to hear your father hasn't been responding too well, hope things improve and I am sure you will make the right decision regarding the trip, would baby need special injections ?

Murtle, sounds like you have done allot of soul searching, you have been working far too hard, I know its a means to an end, but glad you are cutting back your hours.

Thinking of you Molly


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

   for Aless, NN and Di.

   also to Ju. Hope the levels keep rising!

Congrats Struthie! Sorry I missed you today, and ONLY JUST! How many follies have you got?

Karen, hope the EC went well. Can't wait to hear your news. 

Ali - sure those follies will grow 

Lily - hope you're feeling better. 

Murtle - you sound just like me! I'm constantly working flat out to keep my head above water so I can take time off for tx. And the stress really is BAAAAD! My acupuncturist told me off, so I have ditched a couple of clients and I have to say - IT FEELS GREAT!!! Even though money is tight.... You are SOOO doing the right thing.  

 to Candy  , KJ  , Abby, Looby, PurpleAl, Jelly, Welshy and all.

Well, I have had a rollercoaster week! Had my neg on Friday, AF arrived Sat and tailed off by Monday. C/s agreed to do another cycle with less frequent inj. as I've ov'd so early, so went in on Mon for Day 3 scan and had first jab.

Can you believe there was ALREADY a 10mm follie!!!! Nurse said it was prob left over from previous cycle and not to worry. Did another jab on Weds and felt real srong ov pains on Thursday. So did an ov test and it was +ve (Day 6  ) As we had just done the deed, there wouldn't have been enough  left for IUI, so I was advised to do Fri/Sun's jabs and go back for another scan today to see if I'd already ov'd.

Well, on Saturday I started having brown gunk discharge. As I was just about to dig my garden I decided to do another pg test  - it was a weak +ve so did another (different make) and it was also +ve!  So I rang the clinic and they said to come in today for a blood-test. Stayed in bed ALL day y'day and there was still brown discharge with some red blood...

Just got in from clinic. Left at 6.30am! They took some blood to check BHCG, Oestradiol and LH. Told to come back in an hour-and-a-half to see c/s (about 11.15am). Came back but unfortunately the blood-testing machine had broken, so had to hang around until gone 1pm till they were back. Nail-biting, as you can imagine!

Well c/s confirmed I had a weak +ve pregnancy test, but that it doesn't look viable.  

He said to ignore the +ve ov tests as there is "crossover" from the hormones. He didn't scan me. Prob didn't want to do any more damage 

I have to go back on Friday for more bloods to rule out ectopic. PLEASE GOD NO!!!! That's ALL I need!  

He said it was a positive thing that I had a +ve result and said its VERY common in my age group to m/c and I just need a little bit of luck. 

I asked if there was anything that could help implantation and he said aspirin (which I'm already taking - thanks for the links Candy  ). He said he could refer me to recurrent m/c specialist at St Marys, but advised that it was probably better to keep on trying as they were unlikely to find anything wrong. So I think I'll go with his advice as it'll all take time - and time isn't on my side....  

I asked him as I was leaving if it was definitely not viable and he said, "I'm always open to miracles". I said, "So it would take a miracle then?" and he said, "Yes."    

So, not looking good for this time (though the bleeding has stopped, and it was mostly brown - so I'm clinging to a TEENY bit of hope!   ), but maybe next time? Who knows!

I will use the break to really get my body in shape with the acupuncture. My nice new lady says she needs at least 6 weeks of weekly sessions to build me up.

Feeling a bit less hopeless than I did when it was neg, after neg, after neg....  

Please keep your fingers crossed for NO ECTOPIC at the very least!!!

Love me


----------



## Candy

Molly, thanks for letting us know and for the pm, I just want you to know that I 2 am going to cling onto this miracle and pray with all my heart, I am so upset just want to cry, I dread to think how confused, hopeful and upset all in one go that you are feeling, I know you trust your guy 100% and its all very easy to say its an age thing, I know its very common, but would it not be worth being referred anyway, but carry on trying in the meantime, or is it very expensive   as I think knowing you have just been unlucky so far rather than medical reasons would really help with the positivity aspect and help you focus, will reply properly in the morning as I have to dash, all my love x


----------



## Abby Carter

Oh Molly, what a difficult position to be in. I'm sending you as much       as I can. I for one know that miracles do happen, so hope with all my heart that it's your turn for one. 

Thinking of you,
Abby
x


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Abby  and thanks Candy   Hmmm, what you say does make sense... didn't ask how much it would cost! That was stupid of me....hardly dare to think, we are getting skinter by the minute!


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Murtle- Good to see you have some ideas on the job front, anything to make life easier I say!

Purpleal- Sorry to hear your dad is having such a hard time. I hope the change around suits him better 

NN- Good luck with the testing (when you finally get a test that is!)

Struthie- OMG you are rocketing along! I hope the e/c goes well  

I am much better now. I don't think it was the mumps I had as the lumps only really lasted a couple of days and i did not feel as poorly as some ppl look with the mumps if that makes sense!

 to all i have not mentioned, I hope you are all OK.


----------



## Aliday

Molly how awful ,sending you some  
                                     
  for your miracle and a big cyberhug  
Take care, hope you get some answers soon 
ali


----------



## murtle

Dear Molly

 What a tough time you seem to be having. I really do hope that its not ectopic. I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now.

Why don't you ask them about downregging whilst doing iui to prevent you ovulating naturally. During my iuis I had to inject 200mcg Suprecur daily starting the same time as stimms.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie

Molly 
So sorry we missed each other,sure it was only by seconds!
Hope you have good news on Friday and I will be thinking of you.

Nicky thinks I have around 12 follicles,and egg collection is on wednesday at around 3pm.
Sooo excited and scared now!
ET is friday xxx


----------



## murtle

12 follies! That's fab. Good luck for Wednesday Struthie


----------



## starr

Hey All

I've been lurking but not posting so sorry for being awol. I think i need time away from the while if thing, but i like to keep a check on you...

Molly honey, just had to post to say i'm thinking of you. Lets hope for a miracle hey xxxxx Keep strong and positive and see what happens, hopefully all will work out well xxx

NN and Aless    lets hope for some good news from you guys.

Candy i can't believe your so near, It's gone so fast. Bubbs could be here anytime.

As for me. I'm doing ok. Got a new neice Robyn born on 30th May. For the 1st time in ages i didn't cry when a new baby was born and i've seen her a few times. Not sure if that means i'm coping well ot burying my feelings but either way it makes family relations easier . 

We're still not ready yo get back on the treatment roller coaster. Not sure we ever will be. DH is thinking oct/nov time, i'm not so sure. I'll have to see how we go.

Anyway enough rambling. Sorry can't do more personals but i'm a bit lost. 

Lots of love to you all esp Keemjay, Candy, Molly, Holly,Aless, Jelly, Ju, Murtle, NN, debbies, Struthie, Lilly, Karen, Looby (half way now xx), and everone else i've missed xxxxx

Love Starr xx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks for the info Murtle - that's really interesting. Will defo ask about downregging....  

Ali - thanks 

Struthie - so you have laid a dozen eggs  - FANTASTIC hunny!     

Starr - your post has really touched me.   So sweet of you to write when you are still having a hard time.   I am praying for another natural miracle for you, this time the right outcome. You will get there sweetheart - you will know when the time is right to try again. It is SO important to grieve properly - hoping the birth of your neice is a turning point for you, but all you can do is take it day by day... 

 NO BLEEDING TODAY - YIPPEE!

Love Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Dear Molly, I can't believe the roller coaster you are in! The surprises in this journey are just endless. I am praying for your miracle and at the same time, I am trying to see the positive side of it... I mean, you are really FERTILE  I can tell you that in ARGC, since the m/c, they give me heparin + aspirin and I am sure that I will receive another IVIG if I am lucky enough as to get pg. Why don't you ask about heparin? It is also for the thining of blood and it has to do with m/cs.... I am keeping my fingers crossed for: a) the little miracle, b) not to be an ectopic, c) another +ve SOON. LOTS OF LOVE, dear Molly!

Sthrutie, congratulations on that dozen eggs, you chicken 

Starr, I absolutely relate to you. And know I even feel happy to be with babies... Not any baby, though, only the family ones. A friend of mine just get pg again after a m/c (previous to mine) and I am avoiding sending congratulations to him (is her wife ). That's how mean I am   But it is lovely to see you here. 

Candy  

Megan 

Murtle,  

Love to Keemjay, Jelly,  NN, debbies, and Looby

aless

I am just back from Spain to find a lot of workload and a paper I wrote last year when the m/c was absolutely rejected in very strict terms and I am going to have to finish it in good form, really working on it. On the other hand, I am having fantasies about adopting a baby girl from China, even if I am pg sooner or later....

Love to you al


----------



## lilly2k3

Molly- I have my fingers crossed tightly for you hun, I hope everything works out for you  
(sorry i did not notice your message before I posted the last time)


----------



## night nurse

Sorry girls, 11dpt and its all over for me tested today and got a BFN  

Lots of love
NN xx

Will post soon hopefully when I come to terms with everything.


----------



## AussieMeg

oh Night nurse

I am soooo sorry to hear that. I can honestly say that it is not over until AF arrives though esp when you look at Molly and several of the other girls around. I was always told that the first IVF cycle is often an exploratory one where they find out lots about your body and how it works. Hoping I can help you through this.

Love
Megan


----------



## Debs

Dear NN,

I am so gutted for you love 

I'm around if you need a natter.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## struthie

So sorry NN xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Firstly huge hugs to Nightnurse, I had really high hopes for this one and I know you had planned to make it the board whilst I am still carrying, I am afraid I can't hold off much longer, but look forward to you joining us and won't leave until you do !  I hope that it was just a dud test  

Starr, we missed you !!! I can't totally understand why you haven't been posting, but its great to know that you are ok and making some progress but not rushing into anything, hoping something happens naturally for you  

Struthie, congrats on the number of follies anmd lets hope you get some real beautiful eggs today, good luck  

Molly, if this miracle can't hold on, I think that the suggestion from murtle is a great one, as there has been a few times recently that I must admit their timing seemed a tad out and its you who is paying for this ! all my love

Aless   back 

Billie /waves

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## Purpleal

NN Honey,

I am sure you got my PM yesterday.

I am so sorry it didnt work this time.

Take Care of yourself and DH  .

Love Adrienne


----------



## DebbieB

NN - was hoping for good news for you this time.  sorry honey. let us know if you want to talk about it.

Debbie


----------



## murtle

Dear Night Nurse

I'm so sorry to hear your news.  

Please retest in a few days if af hasn't arrived. It really aint over until then.

Take good care of yourself and dh.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

big big  night nurse

kj x


----------



## MollyW

Oh Night Nurse,   so sorry to hear your news sweetheart... don't know what to say except I'm thinking of you.


Love Molly
x


----------



## Aliday

Sorry to hear your news NN, big hugs 

Ali


----------



## Welshy

Hi All,

Night Nurse so sorry to hear your news  

Molly thinking of you and praying for you xxx.

Love to all


----------



## alessandra

NN, I am terribly sorry about your news 

Aless


----------



## lilly2k3

NN- Sorry to hear your news


----------



## Karen-C

NN, so sorry hunny!  Thinking of you and sending you hugs!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Just popped on to say Night Nurse I am so terribly sorry.
Take care of yourself and DH.
We are all here for you when you are ready. 
xxxxxx
Bobble xxx

Back later to fill everyone in on what has been happening with me.


----------



## *looby*

We gave up   now back at home and looking forward to this weekends heatwave  

NN - I am so sorry, Think only you will know how your body feels, but unless AF shows before test day, there is always hope - Will be keeping everything crossed - Call if you want to chat   

Molly - we too will be praying for that miracle to stay with you   

Had really better go and unpack    - Back soon

Love to all
Looby xx


----------



## Abby Carter

NN, gutted for you. Hope you get through these next few days ok, thinking of you.

Abby
x

PS. Molly, still keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## struthie

Got ten lovely eggs,very sore,just going to lie down xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies 

Special positive vibes are going out to sicknote & NN, hoping those levels go through the roof and for NN that the witch doesn't show up       

Updated List - June 2005 

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 
Jellyhead - BFP - Stay put little one(s) 
Welshy - Natural BFP - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Sicknote - Fingers crossed 
EmmaO - FET 2ww Testing 18/05  *any news ?*
NightNurse - 2ww Fingers crossed 
KarenC - EC Planned for Monday 
Struthie - EC Planned for Wednesday 
Aliday - Stimming 

*IVF Recruits*  

Lilly2k3 - Start d/r 11th July 
CK6 - Round 2 in July  
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Fergie -  Good luck this time round
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok  
Jane12 - Starting treatment July/August

Candy x


----------



## Candy

New home this way sweeties  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31491.new.html#new


----------



## murtle

Well done Struthie. That's a fab collection.


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- Well done girl,  10, thats just great!


----------



## MollyW

Well done Struthie!     
10 eggs is fantastic. Hope you feel better this morning... x

Bobble - lovely to hear from you. Can't wait for your news... 

Welcome home Looby and Junior...thanks for pm. 

NN  - hope you're okay.... x

Karen, any news on ET 

Special    to Aless!

 to Candy (  finishing work!), Murtle, Abby, Lily, Billie, Chantelle, Ali, Starr, Aussie and lots of    to Sicknote.

Well, had more brown gunk y'day and today so not looking good.  Think I've also pulled a muscle in my back from sneezing with my hayfever... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie

Thanks everyone,feeling much better today!
Molly hope you are ok - do you go back to clinic tomorrow?


----------



## Purpleal

Well done on the 10 Struthie!

When do you hear about the fertilization?

Molly -       to you.  Praying for you.

Hello everyone else!

Love Adrienne


----------



## Purpleal

Hello!

Me again!

I am so excited, handed in my notice for maternity leave yesterday! Last day at work is the 29th of July! I will be 26 weeks then. I can officially only go on maternity from the 20th of August but I had 6 weeks annual leave owed to me, which I have decided to take. My actual maternity leave now starts on the 6th of September. I was umming and aaahing, but Aussie Meg helped me make up my mind - thanks for your advice Megan!

So, only 6 weeks and counting - YAY!

Love to all!

Adrienne


----------



## Candy

Wow purp not long now, thats great you should join us on the IUI BFP thread when you get time, as for me I am lost today, was just saying on the IUI thread that because I normally work with my DH and this seems so final, I feel really strange and am mising him so much.

Molly


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girls

Not been on for a few days but just wanted to let you know that I had two lovely grade 1 embies put back yesterday afternoon so now officially on the 2ww!!

Goodness, so scared and excited and never thought I would get this far!

Just hoping now that they both hang on and stay put!

Test date is the 28th on June ...... 12 days and counting!  aargh!

Thanks for all your support on here ladies, you've been great.  Hope you can keep me sane over the next 12 days too!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## struthie

Aww Candy make the most of the rest,you will have your hands full very soon!

Well done Karen,hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

Adrienne - good for you,I would give up work as soon as possible too!

As for me,just waiting for the call to tell us how many of the ten eggs have fertilised,then back for e/t tomorrow afternoon xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Struthie - looking good girl! good luck with it all  

just wanted to say hi to you all and see you in a while.  I'm going to stop coming on for a while till I decide what to do and whether to carry on or not.  coming on here has been such a support, but reading about all the bfp's, although giving me hope, is upsetting me as well.  Take care ladies and may you all get bfp's.

love
Debbie


----------



## raffles

Good luck Karen - keeping everything crossed for you!

Raffles


----------



## Welshy

Struthie - Ten ! Well done. Good luck xx

DebbieB - Come back when you feel ready, I too needed a break and although I would occasionally pop back to see how plp were getting on and genuinely cared, i just could not bring myself to posting. Take care and hope you get your bfp soon.

Purpleal and Candy not long to go now, can't believe how time has flown, it seems like only the other day you guys had your bfp's. 

 to all.


----------



## struthie

Update from me
We go in for e/t tomorrow at 1.30pm,6 eggs were suitable to ICSI and all 6 have fertilised!


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls 
Struthie,well done. 6 that's great. Good luck for tomorrow.

Karen glad ET went well, take care now and yes we will try and keep you sane,
the 2ww is the pits 

Keep positive Molly sending     


There's nice Adrienne, giving up work .That's something to look forward to.

Candy, make the  most of it,you'll be very busy shortly   I redecorated the house from top to bottom when I was on mat leave.

Speak soon 
ali


----------



## Jellyhead

just got your pm NN......
so gutted for you.... i don't know what to say... there are never any words that seem right... we all are feeling for you and send our love  
love Jayne xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, it was a negative.   I am a little bit depressed, even though I am starting a medicated cycle of IUI. 

Sorry about the me me me stuff.

Aless


----------



## keemjay

aless

kj


----------



## Welshy

Aless - so sorry to hear your news  .


----------



## AussieMeg

oh Aless

I am so sorry to hear that. But be bright as you get another IUI medicated before you go home and I am sure you will have a little baby which you will have to name England.

Loves
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3

Alessandra- Sorry to hear of your bfn. Good luck with the med cycle.

Purpleal- 6 weeks, not long to go then 

Karen-c Good luck with your 2ww

Struthie- 6 fertilized, that’s great! It is 1.20pm as I write this message and I guess you are just getting ready for e/t. Good luck   

Well I finally herd from my clinic yesterday to say that they do not feel the evidence is sound enough to say that Metformin helps egg quality however they are leaving the final decision down to me as to whether I carry on taking it or not.
I am thinking I will as any chance of improving egg quality is a bonus.
I also have perscription for drugs so we are all set now, just a pre start meting with the nurse on Tuesday then start meds on 11th July. 
I'm feeling more excited than nervous now I think!

Happy weekend every one


----------



## Billie

Hi

Just a quick pitstop from me today as I've been away for a few days and have been really busy.  Now into a mad rush to pack for hols and get organised!

Night Nurse - I really hope that the test was a dud and you get the news you so deserve.  I'm thinking of you and praying for you.
Aless - again, thinking of you and sending my love your way - sorry it didn't work out this time.
Molly - I hope from the bottom of my heart that it all works out for you.  You so deserve this to happen for you.  It's so hard to take all of the bad luck that you've been having, but remember it only lasts for so long and maybe this is the changing time.

Welshy - I'm not sure if I've posted since your news, but I'm really pleased for you and DH.  Such a lovely surprise and well deserved.

Looby - hope you're well and still enjoying your Cherries!

Candy - hope you're well.  I might be away when you post your news in the next couple of weeks.  It could very well be mummy and baby Candy posting by my return!  Take care of yourself.  Make sure you rest and sleep until baby arrives.  I'll be thinking of you.

Love to everyone else.
Billie xx


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie from me. 

Aless - so sorry hunny.   I loved what Aussie said tho' - hoping you get your little baby England on the medicated cycle. Are you still seeing Daniel the fertilisator? Thinking of you sweetheart... 

Struthie - hope ET went well...  

NN -  

Karen -  for you hunny....

Billie - sadly not quite my luck changing time yet, but I remain ever hopeful...  Levels were really low again today - only went up by 5 since Monday, so told to expect a bleed at the w/e. On the positive side, it was not ectopic and has given me renewed hope that at least I can still get pg... it is soul-destroying when you get neg, after neg, after neg...

 to all...

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Billie - Lovely to hear from you - Hope you and dh have a wonderful Holiday  

Aless - Sorry to hear your news   

Struthie - Hope ET went well this afternoon - Now you can relax in this glorious sunshine  

NN - Thinking of you xx

Molly - Fingers tightly crossed - Would do legs too - But somebody has different ideas  

Love to all - Nearly the weekend 
Looby xxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Sorry Molly - Our posts clashed 

Glad not ectopic - But sorry levels not gone up   

Big Hugs xxxx


----------



## Aliday

Sorry  Aless  

So sorry Molly  

speak soon
ali  xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly, so very sorry to hear your news. But you're right to hang on to the positive aspects. Thinking of you.  

Aless, also really sorry it's a negative for you this time, but remember, it is just a process, and it WILL work somewhere along the line. Hoping it hurries up for you,

Abby
x


----------



## struthie

Hi guys 
Well I am back with 2,grade one embroys,one was a four cell and the other a two,none suitable for freezing unfortunately.
All went well,just fingers crossed now.

And my day was brightened by a certain young lady from here,who left me a lovely card at the clinic for me,so thank you Molly you are so sweet.

So have started the pessaries,very strange thing to do!

Hope everyone is ok,big special hugs to Molly xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Karen and Struthie

Well done on ET! You guys take it easy now!!

Love Adrienne


----------



## Jellyhead

Just a real quickie girls as on way out....
so so sorry Aless and Molly    
I pray the next time will be yours...stay strong and positive IT CAN and WILL WORK...   

sorry to post my news.....

I had my 7 week scan and we got TWO yes TWO strong heartbeats!!!!!   
It seams like a dream.... but i have the pics to see it is real...have been in    tears of disbelief...... still early days but all looks good...  wanted to share this with you all  

love Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie

Oh my god Jayne,how great is that!
I would be happy to get one,two is just a fabulous bonus,well done you xxx


----------



## Welshy

Molly  So sorry to hear your news  . 

Jellyhead that is great news you must be on   . Congratulations!

Struthie hope you are taking it easy and those little ones are snuggling up   .

Thanks Billie, still can't believe it though. Hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## lilly2k3

Jelly- Twins!!!!!! What fab news!


----------



## Aliday

Jayne what brill news, you've just made my day      

Karen and Struthie, 2 grade 1's , that's fab. 
Well done and take care.   

lilly , I totally agree. You need to do everything that might make your dream a reality. take the metformin.

Any of you girls take aspirin after ET? I'm taking Ms. Glenville's supplements but on the Linseed & vit C supp it says its contraindicated with aspirin and anticoagulants, anyone know why?

I went for uss today , we're probably looking at egg collection next weds, I hope I get as good results with embryos as you guys. Fingers crossed.
speak soon
ali


----------



## Candy

Ali, I didn't although would have been very tempted if it didn't work first time as had done a fair bit of research back then (I asked my nurse who knew nothing about it and said it was my choice as wouldn't do any harm), but instead along with my MG vits like you have listed, I took Q10 (Which does a similar function I believe, but stopped when I was pregnant) Q10 was recommended in the Zita West book that I followed, despite taking the MG vits and her extras flaxseed & additional Vit C, will keep my fingers crossed for you   

Jelly, congratulations, I am very pleased for you   

Aless, I can say nothing but send a hug


----------



## Candy

Molly I am so gutted to hear the levels are not rising as fast as they should, but relieved if thats the correct word that they have ruled out ectopic  

I don't think you have had negative after negative, I firmly believe reading back that a couple of times, the timing has been wrong, despite us all being positive with you, which I why I am convinced now that you shoudl ask about the d/r part if you haven't, once you are ready, I am guessing it will be more expensive and I know you can't keep spending out for ever, but you are very fertile and I think you just need a few goes knowing that the timing was spot on and the 2weeks of rest x

Billie, thanks for thinking of me, b4 you embark on a fabulous holiday, hope you have an amazing time, you both deserve this time so much and may you come back refreshed and ready for anything   

Love to all C x


----------



## MollyW

Thanks for all your kind words ladies - means such a lot to know you all care.    

Struthie - that is fantastic news on two Grade One embies - GO GIRL!!!   
Have you read the 2ww tips on the IUI beginners guide? They're from Zita West for IVF ladies really but I pinched them for IUI!    Glad you liked the card  

Candy  speaking of Zita West - which book did you get? I think I'll start reading up in my break. I'm gonna have at least 6 weeks of acupuncture, reflexology and massages and then have another go.... HOW CHILLED AM I GOING TO BE! 

Congrats on the twins and the good strong heartbeats Jelly. Fantastic news  

Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie

Molly 
Good luck in whatever you decide to do next,do you have another appointment with Julian?
Did you see James yesterday - he was so lovely.

I will check out the 2ww tips thank you xxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi Struthie

Have just pm'd you. Having a bit of a break then will prob go back & see Julian before having another go. Hoping my cycles regulate a bit more now - I am fed up with oving so early...

Didn't see James as I had a long chat with Julian on Monday. I just had the blood taken and then rang Sarah for the result. Glad he was nice...

Love me
x


----------



## Candy

Molly, I have the fertility & conception, complete guide to getting pregnant, have you got that one ? otherwise I can post it to you, I think its a great idea to spend 6weeks not only getting into top shape, but having some you time, being spoilt rotten enjoy it, I have reflex at 2.30 today, so have come in from the allotment to get showered, its actually far too hot to be doing anything.


----------



## Aliday

thanks Candy  , gosh you are a brill resource or this site. I'm definately try the co enzyme Q10 , dh has been taking it for   so will just pinch them! Will it get into my system in time? When did you start taking them ? Sorry for all the questions

molly glad you are being proactive for next time. plan sounds good 

Struthie , take care in 2ww,just curious are you going to work? l
last time I worked about 1 week of the wait, but I'm so stressed in work at the mo ( and this will be our last attempt) that I think I'll take the 2 weeks off, only trouble is time will drag. It's hard to know what to do really.
Anyway speak soon 
ali


----------



## Candy

Ali lol I forget so much now, I think I took mine from d/r. but the main aim was for stimming and after egg collection to help improve the blood flow and in my eyes help with implantation.  Zitas book says that she encourages women with fertility problems to take it to improve blood flow generally and especially prior to commencing fertility treatment.  

I woudl personally just take it now, it can't hurt and hopefully we will be seeing positive news from you soon x

Must dash didn't realise the time, I must get to reflex Cx


----------



## struthie

Ali 
I'm not going back to work until 10th July,we will know one way or the other by then.
I have been sitting in the garden with ds,dh,and my best mate came over,she wouldn't let me move a muscle and even hung the washing out for me!

Hope I don't go stir crazy,I just keep thinking of the embryos and what they are doing right now - that sounds mad!


----------



## MollyW

Ha! Sounds idyllic Struthie. What a lovely friend you have.  
This link will help on the visualisation front:
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Thanks Ali. How long till you start tx now? 

Candy - if its not too much trouble I would really appreciate borrowing the book for a little while. Shall I pm you my address? 

I am working today  but its really baking in my office and I can't open the windows! They're really heavy old sash ones and last time I tried it dropped onto my hand and almost chopped my fingers off!  Have to work tomorrow too  but maybe I'll get somee time off later in the week to make up for it. Bet the weather won't be so good then though....ho hum. Think I'll go home for a sleep before we go out tonight for dinner with friends.

Found a lovely new restaurant with fab views over the river and going to have a BIG glass of wine and chill out. First one for months and months....

Enjoy the 

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

I'm not surprised its so Quiet on here - Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather  

Molly - Hope its cooler in your office today  

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Girls,

The weather may be nice, but I am miserable 

I got a letter from the clinic saying I have thrush (picked up from a swab) and I have come down with the worst cold in history. Is there anything safe I can take for the cold? I have to use Canestan for the thrush. And here I was, thinking I was doing so well! Eating all the right food, drinking the right drinks! So, it seems, my body must be run down to get both of these things together.
I may have to go to town and have a triple decker ice cream to cheer myself up!

Jelly - congrats on your twinnies!

Sorry about the me me post, hope your all having a great hot weekend.

Adrienne


----------



## night nurse

Hello/Goodbye Girls

Well I am sad to say that it is time for me to leave most of this site for now  
Af arrived yesterday   Did not handle the day very well as dh had a fun day at this works and there were babies everywhere so needless to say I endedup crying all day  

You are such a great bunch of girls and it has been so nice to go through this with all your support.  To all you girls with bfp's I hope you go on to have happy healthy babies and to all you girls on the 2ww I wish you luck with lots of positive vibes   

Also to all the girls, like me who are finding it very difficult to acheive something so simple, try and try to stay positive and believe it will happen one day for us.  I cannot however right now take my own advice.  I feel I am being punished in someway for having children with a nasty man and for staying with that man for so long.  Thats fine for me but what has my dh done to deserve this??

I need to forget about this urge to have a baby for a long while and try and get on with my life.  I may go for the immune tests and depending on the results and the money situation it may be feasible to try again only one more time this time next year.  So for now I bid you goodbye.  I hope you all understand my reasons for leaving, whilst I am glad you will continue to get BFp's it hurts like hell when someone does   and you ask yourself ' why not me?' 

Love to Candy (I never made it  )  Good luck on your birth will look on in to see what you have had of course.

Looby - You too hun, thanks for your support and offer of your sofa in September but we will not be coming now hope you understand.  

Jayne - Good luck with your pregnancy twins is great news  

Billie and Molly - You two deserve a medal with what you put yourselves through and through time after time I truly don't know how you do it, I am struggling right now with 3 failed cycles and not even one BFP let alone you two getting them and losing them.    I trust at some point it will happen for you both and I cannot think of anyone more who deserves it. Good luck  

To the rest of the gang thanks a lot, Murtle, Mizz, Starr my iui buddies oh and angus  , debbies, struthie, lily, abby, welshy, ali, adrienne, aussiemeg   

I have made many friends through FF and one day maybe I will be back. So for now girls thankyou all and goodbye xxxxx

NN xx


----------



## *looby*

NN 

If you happen to look back in - Please know that you will be greatly missed - But i totally understand your reasons as i'm sure everyone else will.

You have been a great friend to me - And i will be personally sorry not to meet you in september - Maybe another time and place if/when you feel up to it.

Take Care Honey,
Lots of Love 
Looby xxxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

What fabulous weather, yesterday I spent the late afternoon with feet in nephews paddling pool, in the shade of course, had a great fathers day BBQ, hope you all had good weekends.

NN, what can I say, I am so sorry for you, I had really high hopes as I am sure you did too, this IF lark is such a rollercoaster and I can fully understand your need to pull away, maybe worth re-thinking September as Kim & Molly are also going as are many other people who have not been succesful, I am not saying you Louby are off no help you know that   but am sure it won't be all talk about IF, just a real chance to have a laugh with the friend syou have made over time.  You take as much time away as you need, but remember we care and will be missing you   thank you for the good luck vibes, you needn't be thinking of us at this time xx

Purp, sorry to feel you are run down, I know its hard to stay happy all the time, but I tried to look at every cold etc as a good sign, means the babs is getting all the goodness x

Molly a weekend of work ((yuck)) hope you have one of those fans at work to keep you a little cooler, we brought one last week and its been a godsend, the restaurant sounded perfect, hope you had a lovely meal to go with teh beautiful surroundings, yes please send me your addy and I will post the book.

Love to all C x


----------



## Billie

Night Nurse

I hope that you see this before you bow out.  I've just gotten into work this morning, logged in and saw your message.  Just sat and cried and everyone's now wondering what's wrong with me!  

I perfectly understand why you need time away - we've all needed this at some stage.  I just wanted you to know what an amazing support you've been to me this past year and I wouldn't have gotten through all that I've faced without you being there for me.  You are an amazing lady who so deserves her BFP - know that it will come and that the best things come to those who wait.  If you ever need to talk over the coming months, I'll always be here for you, just say the word.

I look forward to your return in the future when you're feeling stronger.  I'm sure that you, Molly and I can all achieve our success together real soon and follow our journey together once more.

All my love to you and DH,
Billie xxxx


----------



## Billie

Molly

I'm so sorry that the levels haven't risen.  You really don't deserve this to happen to you.  I think you're right to take that bit of time out and undergo some natural therapies.  I hope that it leads to the success that you so deserve. 

Take care,
Love Billie xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Dear Night Nurse,

I wish you nothing but the best for now and for always. 

Please take as much time out as you need, but please know that should you ever need to chat we will always be here for you. 

Lots of love

Adrienne


----------



## Candy

Billie, now you have me crying


----------



## struthie

Oh Night Nurse,I don't know what to say,but we will be here when you feel ready to come back,take care of yourself ok xxx


----------



## Aliday

NN , you sound an amazing lady. 
Good luck in whatever you choose to do.
Please take care of yourself. 
lots of love and good wishes
ali


----------



## Aliday

just spoke to clinic and I am booked for ec 10am Weds  
getting quite excited now.
speak later
aliday


----------



## MollyW

Dear Night Nurse

I am so upset that you are leaving, although I do understand your reasons. 

I am sorry that you have had to give up chasing your dream for a while, but I truly hope that you and your DH get that much deserved and longed for little bundle before too long.

You have been an inspiration to me with all your caring posts and your lovely sense of humour.

Please pop back sometime to say hello and thanks for your lovely words - made me cry...

You will be missed... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Billie - thanks hun. You are so sweet. If anyone deserves this its you... 

Congrats on the EC news Ali - how exciting. Did they say how many follies?  

Candy, thanks for the pms sweetie. Hope you've got your feet up!    And you Looby!  

Struthie and Karen - you'd better be taking it easy too!  

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies, I think that I won't be posting so much here, I am so upset. But I will pop up from time to time. 

Molly, how are you? I have read your post in IUI girls and I couldn't relate more... It's been a year for me,  too... I am sending you lots of   

This week end was quite depressing. I was on my own and on Saturday the clinic called me to confirm that it was a negative. Today I went to the clinic to do bloods (day 2) and guess what My fsh came too high: 13.6! It is the first time in tx that this happens to me and I am awfully sad. I have always had levels of around 7. I am now having all king of bad thoughts, since I didn't respond to drugs in IVF and now this, my ovaries are probably getting older and unresponsive...  They offer me to do a natural IUI this month and I said yes, but it is so discouraging. I have just sent a txt to Daniel Elliot and he booked me for tomorrow and promised to "put me back on track" and he said that these things are coming and going and not to worry too much. He is sooooooo supportive. 

Anyway, girlies, sorry about the me me me. I only wanted to apologize for not posting lately and probably in the next few weeks. I have to come to terms with the possibility of the adoption route...

love, aless

Anyway, girls, I send you lots of love and hugs


----------



## MollyW

Aless, hunny! Sorry you are so upset... I hope this is just a blip for you and that as Daniel says you are not to worry too much... 

I think some ladies have successfully lowered their FSH with Wheatgrass. Hopefully one of the other girls can advise you - Aussie Meg - can you help on this one, I know you took it through your tx. 

I have just ordered some Wheatgrass tablets from www.puregreenfoods.com although I think fresh is best (but its hard to get hold of and you have to juice it). Be warned you need to take 21 tablets a day according to Holly on the IUI thread.

  right back at you Aless sweetheart. You are in my thoughts...

Love Molly
xx


----------



## starr

I just had to post for 2 very special ladies...

Night nurse, we came here at about the same time honey. I'm so sorry for your negative result and how hard this is to bear. Please don;t think that because you have your beautiful kids you shoud be able to shrug and move on. That's not going to happen when you want and deserve this so much. 

I'm also taking a back seat for a bit, and we all need that sometimes. As much as you are happy for all the good news, it also makes you sad that your news is not so good. 

Thankyou for all your support and love over the past year or so. I'm here if you need me. xxxxx

Molly sweetheart. More bad news for someone that does not deserve it.  I know that people try and say that at least you got pg, but that does not help the pain in your heart when you think of what might have been. I just wanted you to know i'm thinking of you. xxxxx

oh and Aless honey, i'm so sorry that it's more grim news for you. Lets hope that the fsh is just a one off and your Daniel can work his magic on you.

Love to you all

Starr xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Just caught up on EmmaO's news as we hadn't heard anything, or at least if we had, I missed that post, sadly it was a negative on her FET and FET - tested 18th May shes taking a break &  hopefully starting ICSI later this year.

Starr what would we do without u  

Aless, I can understand why you also need some time away from posting and I hope that this is just a blip.

Feel a tad awkward posting at the moment, due to my luck, I am not saying that so you all say its ok etc, but it is very hard to watch the people you care about hurt so much, knowing how lucky you are.

C x


----------



## Candy

Updated List - 21st June 2005 

Special love, postive vibes & babydust to the following ladies, we all pray your overdue dreams come true this year

   
Molly
Billie
NightNurse
Aless
Starr
Kim
   

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
AbbyCarter, - BFP April 04 - 
Jellyhead - BFP - Stay put little one(s) 
Welshy - Natural BFP - Stay put little one(s) 
Sicknote - FET BFP - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

KarenC - 2ww Monday 28/06 
Struthie - 2ww Testing 01/07 
Aliday - Stimming 

*IVF Recruits*  

Lilly2k3 - Start d/r 11th July 
Mrs_G - Waiting to start D/R 
CK6 - Round 2 in July  
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Fergie -  Good luck this time round
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok  
Jane12 - Starting treatment July/August
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
NightNurse - Taking some time out  
MollyW - Having some Molly time 
mimhg (Michelle) - Moving from IUI to IVF this year

Candy x


----------



## mimhg

hi guys 

but do you mind if i join you over here now, dont really feel like i belong in the iui board now, obviously i know i do, but i just feel that iui is no longer an option for us and ivf is so if it is ok with you i would like to hang around here for a bit, as i can pick up tips and information etc and ask questions......

candy already knows me well, but for those that dont, my name is michelle, i have a daughter 6years old megan, and have been trying for a second child for over 4 years now, with 2 miscarriages along the way(v early) have had 3 rounds of iui, last one being last week with a bfn........... 

am currently waiting to see hospital for nhs ivf in november, so am currently in limbo now at the moment, we have decided to wait until nov appointment and then go on the nhs waiting list which is about 9months so i have been told, but hopefully if we can afford ivf privately before the nhs comes up then we would like to do that.............

thanks for listening

i wish you all the very best of luck to you all

hello to murtle just seen you on the list for 2nd ivf, nice to see you good luck with that, speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Welcome Aboard Michelle  

I was at your clinic - Are you under Harold wood for NHS ??

Love to all 
Looby xx


----------



## Aliday

Hi Michelle, welcome.   

how are you and baby Cherry today looby, ?

Struthie how's 2ww going ?

Aless,hoping that fsh was a one off, sending you . Hope you feel more positive soon. The wheatgrass seems worth atry.
speak soon 
Molly - they reckon that i have about 20 follies, but as we know they may not all contain an egg, so keeping my fingers and toes crossed. Last time resulted in poor quality embryos so hoping for better results this time

speak after ec tomorrow
ali
Ali


----------



## Ajax

Hello all  
Any room for one more over here??
After months (8 to be exact!) away after a failed iui and trying to keep a little normality in life, i finally found some courage to go back to see my consultant and hey presto, just like that life has turned and i am loaded with drugs and ready to embark on 1st go of ivf whenever my body lets me know its time!  Oh and this appointment only happened yesterday.  
Anyhow's, feeling terrified, excited and naffed off all at once.  AF needs to appear so i can start sniffing in a corner and it was due yesterday( been messed by since clomid back in nov).
Looking forward to getting to know all of you.
Luv 
Amanda


----------



## struthie

Welcome Amanda and Michelle

Ali 
I have gone    xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hi girlies

Welcome to the new ladies, nice to have you on board.

Hope you are all doing ok and have not gone insane yet!!

Candy, I see you have me on the list as having ec on Monday!!! God forbid I should have to go through it all again      I test on Monday 28th ... god, one week today!  aaargh!

Dunno about anyone else on the 2ww but I am bloody HUGE!  My belly is huge, my thighs have gotten bigger and my bum, well I could cause a total eclipse!  I AM GROSS!!!!  I watched the Swan on tv the other night and one girl on it had gone through ten years of fertility treatment and said that it was a fact that all the tx had slowed down her metabolism!  GREAT!  Thats all I need !

Off for another early night and tomorrow is yet another day!

Take care all

Love

Karen xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I have been away for a few days as I have been house sitting for my mother. (again) I have not had a chance to catch up in depth however I did see the post from nn.

NN- I wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide to do in the future. 

OK I will go through the rest of the posts tomorrow to see what I have missed but as for now I am off for a bath and an early night. There is no place like home!


----------



## Juli

Helo peeps popped in to see you all...
Glad to see Amanda has found her way here. 

Struthie have been checking up on your posts on the other board to see how your getting on...Lets hope the ladybird was a sign....

Lilly hope you had a nice break ..fancy a nice bath too but it's far to hot here!!

Karen C Not long to go now.. are you going out of your mind yet??

Hello Michelle ...

Aliday good luck on your egg collection tomorrow sendin you   

Molly/Billie/NightNurse/Aless/Starr/Kim sedning you all lots of hugs   .
Hello to CK6,Chantelle/AnnieM/Mez/Murtle/fergie/alessandra/kim/boble/deb/starr/bilie/angus/moly/emma/jane/mizz and Night Nurse ..phew hope thats everyone... sorry to anyone i have forgotten.. theres os many to keep up with now.  

Had a peek at the bfp section.. crikey theres lots of people on there now..can't list you all... but good to see all of those bumps..

AbbyCarter sorry to read about your scan results.. stay strong.. am thinking of you for friday..

Jelly great news on the twins...

Have been for scan today, to early for a heartbeat and i'm still bleeding so still more worrying until another scan next week.......

Catch up with all of your news tomorrow
Ju x


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Sorry for the lack of personals 
And i will probabaly be awol for a bit longer  

My mum was rsuhed into hosp monday with suspected heart failure, things seems a little more stable now, but must admit with the heat and rushing backwards and forwards to the hosp i am starting to feel a little drained.

Just wanted to send lots of love to you all 
Jnr and i will be back soon 
Looby xxx


----------



## MollyW

Looby  for your mum. Hope you are both feeling better soon...

Abby - so sorry to hear of the worry over your scan. Thinking of you... 

Sicknote - hoping you see the h/b next week.  

Karen & Struthie 

And Ali - good luck for EC sweetheart...hope you get some lovely quality eggies.   

Love to everyone else....
Molly
x


----------



## Abby Carter

Looby, my thoughts are with you and your mum, hope everything stabilises though it must be such a worrying time. 

Molly and Sicknote, thank you for your thoughts. Haven't posted in a while as we had a worrying nuchal result and are waiting for CVS test results on Friday. Hoping for the best but terrified at the same time.

Aless and NN, you probably won't see this post now, but I wish you love and luck for the future in achieving your dream. You have been wonderfully supportive and I will miss you.

Abby
x


----------



## Aliday

Oh Abby, try to keep positive. I'm sure Andy and Yileenna's story has given you some hope. fingers crossed for fri     

had ec earlier today , got 16 eggs. I'm hoping and praying that we'll get some good results.However I know I've lost the plot now as I've just done a magic spell found on complementary therapies thread, with an egg and a saucer (dont ask) because tonight is a full moon and important to the goddess of fertility 
speak soon
ali


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi ladies,
I have been keeping my head down lately as I have had a very stressful time and did not want to put my worries on you.

The IVF is on hold at the moment as we have other life events happening.
I will not bore to much but basically we have been suffering very, very bad Anti-social behavior problems right outside my house.
I live in a beautiful white cottage overlooking the canal and every summer I experience local youths who come  fishing (not) 24/7, up to 30 at a time.They are loud, smoking cannabis, drinking, urinating, leaving a massive litter problem.
I have had little sleep and can not even think of another IVF round until we move.
The police do nothing, tonight I have been in tears at the police station and they are still there outside my house as I write this. I Have called the police at about 10.30pm and they have again not come.
My DP has gone to stay at his mums as he fears he will commit murder.
I am waiting to see if I am up for redundancy and will find out at the end of the month.
So as you can imagine all is not well.
I am so sad to hear everybody's bad news lately and do come on to read but have not posted as my problems are not as bad as other peoples BFN.
We will hopefully be hearing about a part ex in the next 2 weeks so If all goes well and I do not get made redundant we will have IVF end of summer.

LOVE TO ALL AND SORRY FOR THE BIG POST.
SORRY NO PERSONALS
BOBBLE XXX


----------



## MollyW

Ali - well done on the eggs.  Will you find out today how many have fertilised? 

Bobble - you poor thing that is such a horrible thing to go through. I think a constant lack of sleep is a horrendous thing to experience but with the threat that these yobs pose too, it is awful. The police sound useless.  I hope you can move soon. It is maddening that they are making you put your plans on hold.   Trying to see a positive side - maybe the redundancy (if it happens) will be a good thing. I believe in fate and things happening for a reason. I was made redundant 12 years ago and with the money I set up my own business - something I'd always wanted to do but never had the courage. It gave me the kick up the  I needed... Have you worked for the company long?

Abby -        

Karen & Struthie - hope you are not going too  

Love to Candy, Aussie Meg, Looby, Murtle, Billie, Starr, Chantelle, Aless, Lily, Michelle, Debbie, Angus and all you other lovely ladies. 
Love Molly
x


----------



## Aliday

Afternoon girlies
just heard from clinic, have 9 fertilised   . Going in tomorrow for ET at 9:15

Looby hope your mum is feeling better.

Bobble  . Some people are so uncaring. My SIL had trouble with antisocial behaviour and got good inut from local MP. It might be worth a shot.
Anyway hope you move or get it sorted soon.

Abby good luck for tomorrow     

Sicknote good luck for uss next week   
hello to all other lovey ladies
Speak soon
ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Looby lou- Sorry to hear of your mum being unwell. I hope things are improving for her now. 
Take care of yourself and Jnr xx

Abby- Sending you lots of    and hoping things turn out well for you.

Bobble- Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time right now. I hope things improve real soon.

Aliday- 9!! How fab! Good luck with e/t  
(I am off to look for that magic spell!)


----------



## Jellyhead

just popping head in to say hi ya!! 

Missed NN & Aless...they prob will note get post now but they will be so badly missed..  i hope they can find the strength to give it another try later and they get their hearts desire...two wonderfull and special girls who's posts will be sadly missed...  

Struthie- how you doing have you bitten down to your knuckles yet I was getting cabin fever 2weeks of couch potato....yuck
Bobs- will pm you.....  
Loobs- I am well and truly in the cherry gang...can not get enough of them...big dark black ones the best!! yum yum Hope your mum is ok...... thinking of you... x
Aussie- how you getting on with heat killing me.... love it but hate it.... 
Ali- fantastic 9 .... good luck Mrs!!! thinking of you x
hi Lilly , Molly, Sicknote,Candy,Angus and the new girls....and everyone i have missed!

Still getting my head together about my news...just wish i can get passed the 3 month stage quickly then i can relax  big worry pants!!

love to all girls
Jelly / Jayne xxx
Abs- good luck x


----------



## struthie

Lovley to hear from you Jayne,yes I have gone slightly mad and had a go at my brother last night for not coming to see me for two weeks,so he said come and see me and I said no my feet hurt!

Anyway I'm doing ok,ds is home today so I company,dh is off all next week,don't think we are going to do a hpt,I'm going to go to the clinic on friday morning and have blood taken then chew my fingers off waiting for the call.
I'm so scared of it being neg,so scared!

Take care all,we're getting storms today aren't we!


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls

just returned from et, 2  4 cell embryos on board, now 2ww starts.
only 14 days of sheer hell and knicker checking.

nice to har from you Jayne , glad everything ok

Any news Abby?
Struthie  only 1 week left. are they testing 14 days post ec or et? This last week is the hardest    

hello to everyone else 
ali


----------



## struthie

Well done Ali,welcome to the madhouse  

They are testing 14 days past e/t,feeling very lightheaded and queasy today,must be the weather!


----------



## MollyW

Oh dear. It's bad news from Abby I'm afraid. 

Have posted her message from another board as I'm sure she'd like you all to know...



Abby Carter said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and support, and to Lolly, it was so kind of you to talk to me, it was such a help. Unfortunately, the CVS results came back positive so we have had to take the kind of decision I never in my life thought I would have to.
> 
> I'll have to take some time out now to get through this, and don't think I'll be up to checking this site any more. But I wish you all lots of luck and love for the future. We are trying to cling on to some hope that at some time our future will be a happier one. Some of the people I've 'met' on this site (you know who you are) have been such a wonderful source of support, it really did make all the difference to be able to share things with people experiencing the same heartache.
> 
> With love and appreciation,
> Abby
> x


We're thinking of you Abby. No-one deserves this, least of all you....

Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie

Oh no what terrible news,Abby I'm so sorry,thinking of you all at this time xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Hope you have all had relaxing weekends, Molly thanks for the information on Abby, I was very sad to read her news, life can be so heartbreaking.

Ali, good luck on your 2ww, sounds like you have a couple of beautites on board, hope that they are strong enough to stick around, now make sure you get plenty of rest, not long now struthie   

Jelly, not sure you ever relax, but once you feel the baby moving it is very reassuring

Bobble, sorry to read what is going on in your life at the moment, hope you can get it sorted, Louby thinking of you and your family.

Sicknote, hope you get to see the heartbeat soon    

Welcome Amanada, have you started sniffing yet ?

Love to all C x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I hope you all had a good weekend 
I have had a quiet one, enjoying the nice weather and babysitting my nice and nephew which is always a pleasure 

Jelly- I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you hun. Try and relax and enjoy, easier said than done I can imagine but savor every precious moment!

Struthie- Hope your feet are OK  sorry I should not laugh it just sounded so funny!
Well done for waiting for the clinic to test you, fingers crossed for you!

Aliday- Good luck with your 2ww 

Abby- Sorry to read your news


----------



## struthie

Hello Lilly 
I wondered what you were talking about my feet for! Had to go back and look to see what I had written!
Brother phoned me today and I had another moan at him for not visiting me,and he said 
"god I hope you ARE pregnant"
He said it would explain why I keep on at him!

We have done nothing all weekend,ds and dh are off with me this week,hoping to book to go to the new Roald Dahl museum,don't suppose anyone here has been?

Right must dash,must go do something!
Take care everyone xxx

P.S 
My resolve is weakening and a HPT is looking very nice right now!


----------



## Ajax

Hello peeps

Hope everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather today!  Wouldn't mind so much but we had a bbq for DH's bday yesterday surrounded in dark clouds but luckily no rain. So typical of this country!
Sorry to hear of Abbey's bad news -    to her.
Good luck for the 2 ww Aliday - fingers crossed for you.
Please don't touch the HPT Struthie - from what i can gather you don't have long to wait!
Candy, you muct be getting SO excited with so little time left before the arrival of junior - bet time is dragging for you?  No, i am afraid that i am not yet sniffing .  Funny how the evil   can show her ugly head at any other tine isn't it. Now officially 1 week over due but that does not surprise me one little bit.  Even been managing to have a great little cry over that!  Heaven help me when the actual drugs start!  Is it normal to get emotonal BEFORE any treatment or am i losing it totally?!
Take care everyone,
Lots of Luv
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls
so sorry to hear Abby's news  life is just not   fair.
Sending lots of love. 

Struthie stay away from the peesticks. I know the temptation is great but you might have a false negative and get your knickers in a twist. Best to wait and then you can really believe the results     

Amanda, I found starting and waiting to stim very stressful, you just want to get on with it. You are not losing it, yet!

Hi lilly, I love babysitting, especially giving them back. 

Candy hope you and junior are well, not long now.

Hi to everyone else  
ali


----------



## murtle

Morning ladies

Seems like ages ago that I was last here and so much has happened. It may take me a while to catch up with you all.

I am now officially part time. I have told all the people who regularly book me my plans not to work much until next year and most of them have been very supportive. The ones that weren’t are now on my blacklist! Finished my last full week on Sat but couldn’t relax until today as the in-laws were visiting. I was very annoyed when they announced last weekend they were coming down as housework had not been at the top of my priority list of late and the house was a real bomb site. We spent long nights last week cleaning everything in sight as MIL can spot dust and cobwebs at 100m. Anyway, the weekend went really smoothly and I actually enjoyed myself. Even better is that now all the housework is done I can relax in the sun today. Hooray!!!!!

I start down regging today at long last. Have been a bit worried because my af doesn’t look like coming to an end. Now on day 16 but the clinic have said not to worry and that it is most likely break through bleeding as I’m on the pill. I only have 1 more week of pills and then af should be due again so I hope I get a few days break. 

I am entered in the Race for Life on Wednesday in Cardiff. I was hoping to run it this year but my training didn’t go to plan due to work problems. I went out for a run this morning but was very out of breath and kept getting cramp so it looks like I shall be walking it again. Never mind, it is the taking part and raising money that matters.

I’ll be back later to catch up on personals but it’s far too nice and sunny to stay indoors at the moment.

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- Step away from the pee stick!!!!!!   

Seriously, you would only doubt the result either way, it is so hard I know but try and resist!

Murtle- good luck with starting the d/r.


----------



## murtle

Back with some personals - was getting a bit too hot for me outside.    

Sicknote – Love the piccie of Pickle. I hope you get to see a heart beat this week.  

EmmaO – So sorry to hear you news sweetie.  

NightNurse – I feel so sad to have missed your post. You have to do what is right for you and taking some time out is always a good idea. You need to take time to grieve. The pain will get easier as the days go by and I hope you will return to try again. Take good care of yourself and your lovely family and I hope you will look in on us from time to time. I’ll miss you very much.  

Aless – I am so sorry to read how upset you have been.   I’m so sorry to have missed your news but well done you going straight into another cycle. Did Daniel perform his magic on you this time Hope this is the one for you.  

Jelly – OMG!   I take my eye off you for a few days and look what happens. Twins!!!! Fantastic news.

Candy – Not long to go now! I hope you are getting some rest or are you busy ‘nesting’?  

KarenC – fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow       

Struthie – Step away from the pee sticks   Not much longer to wait.    

Purpleal – I can’t believe you are so far along. It only seems like yesterday we were all congratulating you on your bfp. I hope you feeling better now. Ice cream cures all ills. Trust me, I’m a pharmacist.  

Aliday- fab ec. Well done. I’m pleased to hear et went smoothly. I hope you are resting and enjoying the lovely sunshine.    

Bobble - poor you.  You have enough on your plate without having to put up with that. Have you tried complaining to the local council? Fingers crossed for you on the job front. 

Starr –   &   Surely you’re on another holiday by now!!!  

Billie – Hope you had a fab holiday.  

Welcome Michelle and Amanda. Lovely to hear from you both again.  

Lilly – How exciting. Only 2 weeks then you can get started.    

Molly – You always amaze me by how positive and strong you are. You truly are an inspiration.  

Looby – Baby Cherry – I like that. I hope you mum is now on the road to recovery.  

DebbieB – I totally understand how difficult it can be. Come back whenever you feel ready. Take good care or yourself.  

Abby – My heart goes out to you and your dh. What an awful decision to have to make. Life can be so cruel.  

 to everyone else

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Vaso

Hello girls

Can I join you? I am starting Tx this month: primolut tablets on weds and start sniffing suprefact next weds. I am very nervous! I have a dummy embryo transfer on friday and i am feeling worried that it may hurt (I am such a wimp!). The plan is to have GIFT as I have one good tube, but if they see that it is blocked during laparoscopy, they will do IVF instead (hence the dummy ET on Friday).

Let's hope I produce some eggs....

Good luck to everyone
xxx
V


----------



## murtle

Welcome Vaso. Good luck for this Tx. The et proccess doesn't hurt but can be a little uncomfortable. You have to have a full bladder on the real et and I was terrified of peeing on the doctor! You don't need a full bladder for the dummy run you'll be glad to hear.  

Cathy - good luck for your appointment this week.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Aliday

Afternoon girls
Murtle   Race for Life, awesome, I always promise myself I will do it, but never get round to it . Good Luck with the race and good luck with d/r. You don't work for Boots do you? My brother is a pharmacist/manager in Cardiff. It would be too weird if you knew him.

Welcome Vaso, Your dummy et should be fine, honest. They insert a speculum, like a smear and apart from that I didn't feel a thing. Good luck

speak soon 
Ali


----------



## Vaso

Thanks ladies, I feel so much better now and very relieved. Somehow I don't trust the doctors or the nurses when they say 'a little uncomfortable', this can mean a lot of things. 
But now that I've heard it from people who've done it, I feel OK.

Phew, I needed that..
xx
V


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,  

well i'm starting to feel like a proper IUI turned IVf lady cos I've got my first appt on thursday at CARE. Had my blood test results today. I've never seen my results before (being NHS they just seem to file them away!) so not sure what they sound like - FSH 6.1 and LH 6.9. Is that OK? What is the LH one all about?

DH is off to do his bit first thing Thursday, so by lunchtime we'll just be a pair of medical results on the cons desk!

What can i expect on thursday - should i have the brazilian before I go?!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better now i've got someting in common with you all!

TTFN
Cathy

Ps like the pic? My doggy, Charlie and his best friend Nelson (whos on holiday with us just now) won joint Best in Show at the Dogs Trust dog show yesterday. I'm a very proud mummy (and Aunty!)


----------



## murtle

Ali - I have worked for Boots in the past but I now locum mainly for independent chemists. If he's about my age I might know him (may have even dates him!)

Cathy - FSH levels need to be below 10 so yours sound perfect. Sorry I don't know about LH levels. If you are starting straight away they may give you a scan so I would have a bit of a tidy up if I were you   Charlie and Nelson look very sweet. Didn't they do well.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Ajax

Good evening everybody,
How is everyone today?  All good i hope.
 Vaso - Im suppost to be in the same boat as you - ie stating tx this month although i would not hold my breath as the month is fastly approaching the end and AF still not here!  Mind you having said that, i have an appointment with consultant tomorrow to fill in paper work and hopefully do a mock transfer aswell.  My IUI was really difficult but not unbearable (although the nurse was grimacing!!) so cant say im relishing the thought of it.

Cathy - I am so glad you asked about the brazilian thing.  This has been a long standing dilemma of mine! Really do wonder what the doctors think but i decided to ask some of the doctors at work (who had done gynae attachments) whether they noticed these things and judging from the replies i really dont think they do.  One said - "as long as it stops below the belly button then its normal"!!  SO there is hope for us all....!

Good luck for Wednesday Murtle - Hat off to you for even attempting something so worthwhile.  Oh and your MIL sounds just like my mum on the housework front!

Hope Struthie has managed to avoid the pee sticks!

Aliday - Thank you so much for telling me i am not yet a fruit loop!  Although am seriously beginning to disagree - i guess i just have seriously messed up hormones instead!  Hope you are relaxing and time isnt passing too slowly!

Love to everyone else aswell.

Amanda
x


----------



## fergie

a message for VAso

Hi VAso- just wanted to say good luck with this cycle, I hope it goes well for you. We are on cycle number 2 at Lister and in the middle of stimms- so far 5 follies, but a few more may catch up.

Take care

fergie


----------



## Vaso

Good morning everyone!

Fergie - nice to hear from you! 5 follies sounds excellent! Have you been doing the follie dance?  

Murtle - we are collegues! I'm a pharmacist too, but I work in publishing now (and I'm in London). So good, with locuming you can work around your Tx dates!

CathyA - your FSH sounds bloody excellent! LH is supposed to be roughly the same as FSH and they probably measured it to check that indeed it is the same. I think that it can be very much higher than FSH when you have 
PCOS. Your dogs are so cute! I love the scarfs

Mrs G - looks as though we are going to be cycle buddies! Good luck with your mock ET today. When I had my IUI I felt as though I was being stabbed with something really hot. However, everyone assures me that ET doesn't hurt. Hope that applies to us as well

xx
V


----------



## cathyA

Vaso - thanks for the info and glad you like the doggies. Charlie (the blond) always wears a red bandanna in fact we call him Bandannaman! Nelson thought it was a bit poofy to wear a scarf at first but he soon got used to it especially when everyone kept giving him a fuss and commenting on his neckwear! Good luch with your cycle.  

Mrs G - yes it stops below the belly button but you don't say how far it can go down before eyebrows are raised?!!!

murtle - You're a star running (or walking, or crawling!) for Race for Life. Good luck to you. I've lost Mum and Granny to breast cancer so its a subject close to my heart (or my boobs!) Hope the tx goes well.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Candy

Good afternoon all,

Much cooler where we are today, glorious sun, but a beautiful wind, even managed to sit outside for some afternoon tea with my sister, afternoon tea, meaning a cup of as have no cakes in the house, I eat them all in one go !

Cathy love the new piccie, good luck Thursday, I am rubbish with blood results, but looking at my ranges, it shows on the right what I guess is the norm LH 3-16 (I had 3) & FSH 0.5 to 8 (I had 7. so looks like you have perfect levels.

Fergie, will keep everything crossed for this cycle.

Murtle has ali gone quiet now, she thinks you may have dated her brother /winks good luck with the run, you are a star and great to hear you have cut your hours, always thought you worked too hard !!  No nesting for me, I am not a housework kinda person   xx

Hi Vaso, I did find my ET uncomfortable, purely because at my clinic, they made me have a full bladder and I needed to pee, there machine was playing up a bit, so took a while, but the reliefe at getting those embies back on baord, out weighs any uncomfortableness, welcome btw.

Love to all C x


----------



## Ajax

Hello all

Went for mock ET and as expected it was not plain sailing( Well, this is me we are talking about!).  Next thing i know, i am being booked in for some proceedure to see whats going on.  I know i am letting the side down here but cant remember what was really said.  Something about stenosis and kinks were mentioned!  They wanted me to have a general and i flatly refused( you will discover i am the biggest wimp in the UK!) so they offered to do it under sedation and local and will let DH sit with me.  Think i am a little shocked by it all to be honest as i was not aware that i had any "issues" down there.  Dh however, is being a horrible a*** today telling me to get over it and that its no big deal and i feel dreadful for posting this as i know some ladies here have been through far more than this but to me it feels like a slap in the face and i am terrified!  Whats more DH thought he could just pop over to the clinic during his lunch and then i could make my own way home!
Vaso - i am sure your ET will go smoothly - i am just an award case.

Cathy - do you think the knees is a good cut-off point??LOL  

Take care everyone, i am off to wallow and be totally pathetic!
Luv
A x


----------



## murtle

Hi Mrs G

Try not to panic sweetheart. They can do something about these problems. Stenosis basically means a narrowing. When I had my iuis the nurse always had problems getting the catheter in. Did you have similar problems? During our first icsi the doctor had to try 4 different catheters and my poor embies had to go back to the incubator twice. As this Tx failed the cons wanted to do a dummy et and spend some time having a good look around in there to see what the problem is. She came up with a number of problems; long uterus, very narrow and tight opening and a ridge to get over. So she dilated my uterus and opened it up by inserting a clip which will hopefully stay open for next et. They will check during ec. I stayed awake during the procedure although there was gas & air, sedation and pain relief available if I wanted it. It was a bit painful but no worse than really bad period pains. I was a bit sore for a few days after and did bleed lightly for about 5 days. Its better to get it sorted now than have problems during your real et. My uterus and embies had suffered too much trauma for them to implant so I felt it was a wasted attempt (not to mention wasted £££).

Candy - snap on the cakes but I can't blame it on anything else but greed. I have no willpower. Double snap on the housework front although still looking pretty tidy since the in-laws visited.

Vaso - actually locuming is a nightmare to fit around Tx. I used to be booked up at least 6-9 months in advance but can't do that now. As a result I end up with the horrible places no one else wants to go to. My clinic works 9-4:30 so can't have early morning scans and it is impossible to pop out for a couple of hours. I've had to let people down at short notice as Tx has lasted longer than expected. This cycle I thought I had 2 weeks free before covering someone's holiday leave but as my last 2 periods came over a week late each I now have to back to work during my 2ww. I am also finding it really hard dealing with people as I become more and more stressed out with Tx. In particular a young methadone addict on Sat telling me she's pregnant again whilst her new born baby is still in special baby unit being weaned off methadone. Had a really strong urge to smack her in the face!!!!! The long and the short of it is that I have recently cut my hours back and have decided to take no new bookings until next year but have finally enrolled to do the post grad diploma so maybe a career change is on the horizon.

Fergie - so lovely to hear from you again sweetheart. 5 follies!!! I am so pleased for you. Here's a little follie dance to help the others catch up
    GROW FOLLIES GROW      

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, lets hope for some miracles during July  

Updated List - 28th June 2005 

Special love, postive vibes & babydust to the following ladies, we all pray your overdue dreams come true this year

   
Molly
Billie
NightNurse
Aless
Starr
Kim
AbbyCarter
   

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  

Candy, BFP Nov 04 - EDD 1307 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10 
Purpleal, BFP March 04 - EDD 05/11 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 04 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP Twins !! - April 04  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
Jellyhead - BFP  
Welshy - Natural BFP 
Sicknote - FET BFP - Stay put little one(s) 
KarenC - BFP !!! - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *    

Struthie - 2ww Testing 01/07 
Aliday - 2ww Testing 08/07/ 
Fergie - Stimming - Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits*  

Lilly2k3 - Start d/r 11th July 
Mrs_G - Waiting to start D/R 
CK6 - Round 2 in July  
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July
Murtle - Round 2 coming up 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday  
Angus - Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok  
Jane12 - Starting treatment July/August
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
NightNurse - Taking some time out  
MollyW - Having some Molly time 
mimhg (Michelle) - Moving from IUI to IVF this year
CathyA - IVF Appointment 3oth June
Vaso - Starting d/r beginning of July
petal b - Starting IVF in August
Jessygirl - Just starting out on IVF route

Candy x 
 

Its greed my end to Murtle, can't get enough of bad for me food xx


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps, a tad early I am afraid but hoping it will bring lots of good news xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32082.new.html#new


----------



## Candy

Mrs G, make sure you read Murtles post at the end of last thread, don't want you to miss it


----------



## lilly2k3

Vaso- Welcome and good luck with treatment whichever way you go!

CathyA-   I love the pic. (good question on the Brazilian !) 

fergie- Your follies are sounding great!  

Mrs_G- I don’t think you are being pathetic at all. It is a shock to find out something might be wrong when you have not had any indication of this before. Good luck  


Candy- ditto with the cakes! only I dont have a hungry jnr to blame!


----------



## Ajax

Hi again,
Murtle and Lilly- Thank you so much for the reassurance and kind words.  Yes, i had much trouble with the iui - think it took about 30 minutes in the end and was pretty unpleasant but after today im beginning to doubt whether that was done right.  I imagine it was and that my mind is just in over-drive.  I havent been given the option of no sedation but would actually prefer it that way as i hate the thought of not being in control.
Have been really nasty to DH since this morning as he has to me and he even suggested putting a stop to the whole thing but i think thats just in the heat of the moment.  Have since watched our wedding video which has made he realise how much i really do love him! SAD or what?!
Anway....tomorrows another day.....
Sweet dreams everyone
Amanda
x


----------



## Aliday

Evening girlies

Hi Candy, hope this new thread will bring us luck    

Murtle , don't think you would know my bruv - Paul Harris? He's been unhappily married for 21 years, so I don't think you've dated him, but i could be wrong  

mrs G , you poor thing. Your dh sounds just like mine, he wanted to know if he really had to be there for et - as he had planned a day of golf.  
needless to say he didn't play. Stopping tx is always his threat if we have an argument , men.

cathy - good luck for Thurs

Me, well I planned a peaceful 2ww, but unfortunately my daughter has a bad case of chicken pox, so I'm trying to keep a bored and itchy 5 yr old happy .
between this and analysing every twinge and squeezing my boobs every 5 mins to see if they're sore I'm going  
speak soon
Ali


----------



## petal b

hi ladies wondering if i could join you,was on iui but did not work so now i am due to start ivf in august,and still going to be on the iui thread but really need some help with ivf,its a whole new ball game is'nt it and am abit worried about it all to tell you the truth,hope you don't mind......thanks

luv petal b


----------



## cathyA

Hello petalb - welcome! Having my first IVF appt Thurs and have a feeling that I'll be IVFing(!) in august so we can hold hands!

Mrs G - now I just want to tell you you're not alone! I've got to have GA for both EC and ET because i have the highest cervix known to man! They found when they did the lap & dye that adhesions on my uterus have attached to my cervix and pulled it up to my chin! I've only done 1 IUI and that wasn't proper becasue they couldn't even find my cervix so they just shut their eyes and squirted if you know what I mean.    Thats why I'm now an IVF girlie. The longest speculum in the world is still too short and the only way i could get a smear test done was under a GA (during lap & dye). At least with a GA they can pummel about and you don't feel a thing. I hadn't had one til the lap& dye and was sh** scared. But it wasn't so bad and at least i didn't feel a thing. (After spending years having nurses trying and failing to take a smear that counts for a lot!) So come on - be brave - its the best sleep you'll have for ages!

PS If you think the knees is the cut off point, I think I'll be OK!!  

Big love to you all, 

Cathy


----------



## Aliday

Afternoon girlies,
welcome Petal ,the transition from iui to ivf is not too bad and at least you know the egg and   get together and if there is any probems with fertilisation.

Murtle is it today you do your Walk for Life ? Hope it was good, the weather seems to be holding out  
I am going to see U2 later - can't wait
speak soon
Ali


----------



## murtle

Thanks Ali

I had forgotten all about the Vertigo tour. Its at the stadium I think so parking is going to be an absolute nightmare around Bute Park. 

Have lots of fun tonight

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mimhg

Hello ladies

I know i introduced myself and havent been on here since, but we have been away to dublin for the weekend to see u2, who were brilliant, didnt think we would get to see them as dh lost the tickets and we had to try and hunt down a hungarian by the name of herst, through ebay who promised us other tickets......... what a nightmare that was , along with having no where to stay, dh losing our only means of cash (visa card) and going to the airport on the wrong day sunday instead of monday everything was fine......... ha ha can laugh now...........

hope everyone is well, good luck ali on your 2ww..........

not quite sure what everyone is up to as regards treatment but hello to you all, i have an appt tonight with the consultant to discuss why iui didnt work and to discuss ivf etc, so will wait and see what happens next......

hi petal i see you have crept over here too, i have emailed you hope your ok, i think this board will be very beneficial for you now you are starting drugs for ivf i am sure you will get loads of support and lots of information too........

take care  love michellexxxxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Can i join in?.......Due to start IVF this month and after months on the clomid thread and only reading this thread it seems the time has come to join in!  have never liked being the new girl 

So have just spoken to the clinic and they have told me i need lots of blood tests and DP to start me off!  HIV, Hep B&C and rubella........and a chlamydia swab............Did everyone go through this?

Looking forward to 'meeting u all!'
JG


----------



## mimhg

Hi jessy girl

welcome, i too am new to this board as have only really posted on the iui boards, but now that we have had our 3rd negative iui, are now moving onto ivf inthe future, cant really help you regarding tests etc, as havent reached that part myself yet my first ivf appt is in nov through the nhs, so maybe you will have info that you can give the rest of us newbies.......

good luck with your treatment

look forward to getting to know you

love michelle xxx


----------



## mimhg

dear candy

just wanted to say that i am thinking of you, and wishing you all the best over the next few weeks, please take care and know that what is about to happen to you is totally amazing

all my love michelle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Hi michelle-thanks for the welcome.........will keep a look out for u on this thread!
Jgx


----------



## Ajax

Hey there

A big   to Jessy girl, Petalb and mimhg  

Hope that your appointment goes well tonight mimhg.

Jessy girl, i think that all those tests are pretty standard.  Dh and i were told by doc that these tests must be carried out before EACH treatment cycle.  Oh dont you just love needles!!

Ali - i hope that you enjoy U2 tonight. Thank you for letting me know i am notthe only one with a DH who doesnt think before speaking!  Oh and why is gold more important than anything else?!
CathyA - Thanks for the reassurance.  My main concern was the actual GA - hate the thought of people talking about me without my knowledge!LOL  No, i just have real issues with GA after a horrible experience when i was little.  Im ok with sedation if DH is there because theyre not gonna say/do anything they shouldnt!   Its amazing what 24 hrs can do to a mood and i actually feel pretty calm about it all again, mainly because i have had time to absorb it.  Yesterday it was just like a bolt from above.  Anyway, they wanted to do whatever it was before AF which was due 10 days ago but as DH manic at work he cant get away until friday and theres a risk of AF turning up before then so consultant has said to wait until 10days after i start.
Also, we have just ordered and paid for all our IVF drugs through our clinic which is pretty exciting. Hope the drugs are worth the money!
Keep walking around with a bottle of suprefact in my handbag just "incase"!  Any other tips to help the   on her way are most welcome - have tried dressing in white and wearing new undies!!!
Lots of love to all
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Hi Jessygirl 
We had to have all of those tests,we had them done through our gp so we didn't have to pay,then just took the results down to the clinic.
Saved a fortune!


----------



## Jessygirl

Thanks! already phoned gp after sarah told me how much they cost! A Joke!


----------



## Vaso

Good morning to you all! 

Petalb, michelle, and jessygirl- welcome and good luck! Even though I am new too, I have been made to feel very welcome. There's a lot of support here

Jessygirl - yes, we had all the tests done (HIV, hepB, rubella, etc) and my DH started panicking about one one-night stand he had 15 years ago (before he met me!). What can I say? Men, huh? Needless to say I kept my mouth firmly shut about my past  

Mrs G - of course my DH is not coming with me to the dummy ET tomorrow   he is going to a ball tomorrow evening, and therefore will have to leave work early, therefore he can't arrive late as well (my dummy ET appointment is at 10). What can I say? I try not to think about it, but I really do feel as though I am going through this all by myself with no support from him...I am willing to put myself through so much and he can't even take the time off to keep me company in the waiting room! GGGggrrr. And yes, I got my suprefact spray the other day and I am really excited and a bit scared at the same time in case I get all those nasty side-effects they have in the leaflet

Struthie - good luck for tomorrow    I bet you're counting the hours now! I have been known to wake up at 4am on the day that I'm testing and do the HPT 

I've had my legs waxed for tomorrow   My fluff doesn't stop at the knees if you know what I mean  

Anyway as a treat after the dummy ET, I am going out with the girls tomorrow night on the p**s! If Tx is successful, I won't be able to do this for a very long time and why shouldn't I when my DH will be out at a work-related-evening ball?

Have a good day everyone
xx
V


----------



## Aliday

morning girls
welcome jessygirl   . good idea to go thro' gp for tests, things are so expensive its worth seeing whether they will fund any part of your treatment. On my first go they gave me an nhs px for the drugs.

vaso ,good luck for tomorrow , i don't blame you for going out with friends , you'll need to relax after your appt  .( my dh never came with me for any uss etc.)

Murtle hope you're not too sore after last night. U2 were awesome    

had good news this morning , they've managed to freeze 3 embryos (we had none last time) so feel quite positive.

Struthie  good luck for tomorrow     
any symptoms?

Good luck to sicknote on uss tomorrow, I think , hope they see a nice strong heartbeat

Love to everyone else
speak soon 
Ali


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Welcome to the new ladies, hope you are all well!

Struthie, good luck for your test tomorrow, fingers crossed you get a BFP!  Will be thinking about you!!!!!!  Have you given in yet and tested at home?  I did - I did 4 before I got the OFFICIAL result!

Candy, not long for you  now m'dear!  Will be thinking of you Mrs!!!

Can you update me on your list now with a lovely BFP!!!!!!  beside my name!!!  Still can't quite believe it!!!!!

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## Vaso

Congratulations Karen! This is fantastic news! You must be over the moon! wey hey!

Ali - 3 frozen embryos! That is absolutely fantastic! 

Let's hope we get some more good news from struthie too  

xxx
V


----------



## Purpleal

Karen

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you!

Love Adrienne / Purpleal


----------



## Aliday

Well done Karen

  

spread a little for us all, hope this is the start of BFPs for all

ali


----------



## struthie

Hi guys 
I'm still being very good,not brought a test,I'm too scared of seeing a neg.
I'm waiting for 1pm to get here so I can call the clinic and arrange what time to go for bloods tomorrow.
Felt pretty negative the last couple of days really,but trying to be hopeful.
Haven't and spotting or af pains boobs aren't sore,they were last week but not now,but feel like they have grown!
I really have no idea - none at all.

All I can do now is hope!
I will let you know how we get on,thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Struthie

I know how nerve-wracking the final day's wait can be! I actually had loads of pee-sticks in the house, but didnt use them until test day! I was terrified of the result and the only reason why I even tested on test day was because DH was pestering me to do so! (Our clinic doesnt do blood tests as standard).

All the very best for tomorrows result! I so hope it is going to be a BFP! 

Love Adrienne / Purpleal


----------



## Candy

Karen after all those IUI's that is amazing news, I am so very very pleased for you and your DH, praying that the first scan, shows one or two beautiful hearts beating, have updated the list with sticky vibes until your first scan.

Good luck testing tomorrow Struthie, lets hope that from here on in, nothing but good news.

Alliday, hope you are resting up and that this is your cycle Fergie C xx


----------



## murtle

Struthie - Fingers and toes crossed for you.      

Karen - CONGRATULATIONS! Wonderful news. I am so thrilled for you.  

Vaso - Hope the dummy et goes well for you.   to your dh. Have a great night out with the girls  

Ali - I am so jealous. How did you manage to get stuff from your GP. Ours wouldn't even do the blood tests and almost had a fit when I asked for a Rx for the drugs. I must have the meanest GP in Wales methinks. Glad you had a good time last time. I'm not sore but feeling rather sick from eating too many white maltesers that they were giving away free. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

WELCOME JESSY & PETAL 

Good luck with your Txs. Looking forward to getting to know you both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie

I rang the clinic and they said to go in today,so been and had blood taken,just waiting for the call now,but have just had a good cry as I went for a wee and had some light coloured blood,very worried now,I know its going to be a negative.
Sorry xxx


----------



## Aliday

Oh , Struthie be strong ,sweetheart it aint over yet                    


ali


----------



## Vaso

Dearest Struthie,
try to remain calm, as light periods can and do happen with BFP. When will they ring you back with the results?



xx
V


----------



## Ajax

Congratulations to Karen! wishing you a very healthy 9 months.x

Fingers crossed for Struthie.

A
x


----------



## struthie

Sorry guys bad news from me.
Its a BFN - absolutely devastated right now thanks for everything xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Struthie-just sent u a pm xxx


----------



## Aliday

Goddamnit    , sorry Struthie  

What can I say? Just take care of yourself & DH and give your son a big big hug

sending you lots of love, thinking of you

speak soon

ali xxx


----------



## murtle

Oh Struthie

I am so sorry sweetheart.  

Take good care of yourself.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Aliday- I hope your daughter is feeling a bit better now, chicken pox are a pain in the bum.

Petal b- Welcome to this thread. I was worried about ivf when I came to this thread but with the help of these girls you begin to make sense of things and calm down a little. Good luck.  

Mimhg-    Glad you got back in one piece!

Jessygirl- Welcome, the tests are normal so try not to worry. Good luck  

Vaso- enjoy your night out!  

Karen- Congratulations, that is fab news!


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- I am so sorry to read your news. I know nothing I say can make it any easier, thinking of you


----------



## alessandra

I am crashing in to say CONGRATULATIONS to Kate!! Murtle has let me know and I am delighted, having met you since the IUI girls times, it is so encouraging to see that pregnancies occur in our small universe of FF. A big hug, Kate, and congratulations to you and dh!!! 

aless


----------



## alessandra

Sthrutie, I am terribly sorry  I know where you are...

love, aless


----------



## Ajax

Dear Struthie - I am so sorry to hear your news.
Love and hugs to you all.
Amanda x


----------



## petal b

struthie-am so sorry,am thinking of you 

thanks ladies for making us new girls feel so welcome looking forward to getting to know you all
hi michelle nice to see you on here too


----------



## debbiea

Struthie, so sorry to hear your news. I know there is nothing we can say right now that will help.

Welcome to all the newbies. Have been very slack and haven't caught up with where most people are at.

Candy, it could be any day now. How exciting 

Karen, fab news. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

Purpleal, how are you going?

And sicknote, how was your scan.

Big hugs to everyone else.

Love Debbie


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Struthie - I am so sorry to hear your news    you must be understandably devestated. Please take some time with DH and DS. And remember we will be here whenever you want/ need us - Take care   

Welcome to our Newbies     

Karen - Congratulations - You must be over the moon - Wishing you a healthy 8 months.

Ali - Great news on those embies  

Candy - Really not long to go now - Bet you are so excited - Will call soon - I promise    

Thank Crunchie its friday     
This week has seemed the longest ever - I am happy to say that Mum has been allowed home   though this is harder than before as she needs constant care - and i thought i was tired going backwards and forwards to the hospital   

Hello & Lots of love to everyone my Feeble brain has forgotten - 
 Murtle, Debbie, Meg, Purpleal, Aless, Lilly, Molly ( are you okay Honey   xx ) 

Hope you all have a great Weekend
Lots of love
Looby xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Hi ya Girls...

Karen- big congrats to you and DH     so happy for you  

Struthie- Had such hi hopes for you....  can not believe it.....     really really don't know what to say....... but we are here!!  
Hi Murtle- stay away from that choc you bad girl   how is it going Mrs??
Big hello to all the newbies...fantastic site been with the iui's for ages... great bunch of girls...big support!!!
Hi to purps,ali,aless,candy,angus,loobs, there are so many more.. hi ya 

No news is good news for me.....  everything is tickerty boo!!!
have put on half a stone already..opp's 

take care girls back soon
love Jelly xxx( jayne)


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls,
Nice to hear from you Looby, glad your mum is home, but you sound wore out 
is there no one who could share the caring? take care of you and baby Cherry  

jayne , glad you've got no news , I hope your pregnancy will be a nice and straight forward one !!!!!

Candy 11 days to go, gulp! Any twinges yet?


lilly  -  Erin is much better now , but now has cabin fever, she's driving me daft.
She loves colouring and for the last 3 days we must have drawn, copied, crayoned, painted anything and everything, but I still love her  


Hi to everyone else 
speak soon
ali


----------



## Purpleal

Struthie,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. I read that your brother has offered to fund another cycle for you - Sounds like he is a wonderful man, you are so lucky to have someone like him!

Take CAre and dont give up hope.

Purpleal


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I have just popped on to wish you all a happy weekend 
And to moan about mine;
My brother and his seven month pg wife are coming to stay at mine and while I love them both to bits, like spending time with them and am pleased she is pg, I find them being pg hard to deal with.
I am not usually like this with pg ppl. I think this is because she got pg at the same time as I was having an iui and even though she knew what we were going through she waited for us to arrive at her home before repeating her pg test saying "I already know I am pg because i done a test last night, I just want you to watch as you will not get to do this and a + result turn up" And then told me she did not want a baby and had taken the morning after pill a couple of weeks before as she thought she was.
How insensitive can a person be!
Anyway, enough moaning now it is off my chest!
Sorry to boar you all xx


----------



## Jessygirl

thanks for the welcome girls x  You are the only 'friends' going through the same as me!


----------



## Jessygirl

Whoops that reminds me..........i need to ask somebody  (i guess that can only be u guys!)  Should i be doing anything to get myself ready for this 'journey'.......for example reflexology or accupuncture or have i left it too late -about to start down reg in about 2 weeks?  Really umming and arrhing whether it will do any good!- Plus i dont know anyone that does it-as i would really like someone to come to the house so that i can REALLY relax!


  Thanks JGx


----------



## Aliday

Lilly ,how unfeeling can you get.
I don't think I'd even let her over my threshold.
Good luck for the weekend.

hi Jessygirl, I never had reflexology or acupuncture but I've heard they're very good esp for relaxation.
speak oon 
Ali


----------



## struthie

Oh dear Lilly what a heartless cow!

JG - I looked into it and booked then cancelled,perhaps I should have had some acu,may have helped who knows.

Thanks to you all for your lovely posts,you are so kind,I have been looking at your profiles and reminding myself that it can happen,IVF/ICSI can and does work.
Have a follow up appointment on 13th July,will be trying again ASAP.
Brother sent me a lovely bouquet of flowers and said don't worry try again!
He is a sweetheart.

My heart was truly broken yesterday,not just for me but for my hubby and lovely son,we all cried,my two puppies laid by me all afternoon,I just cried on dh all afternoon,looked a right sight,then went to see my best friend and we cried again.
Anyway feel better today,have cried once on the phone to my otherbrother,he didn't know what to say!
Feel better now we have follow up booked,thanks again everyone,sorry if I have repeated myself!
xxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning all


Struthie .Glad you're feeling better and thinking of having another go, 
think positively to the next time. IT WILL HAPPEN and it will be all the sweeter.

speak later
ali


----------



## Aliday

Just seen the time of my post
I wasn't  up that early, the time on the site is wrong I think  its 9.30
in my world
ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon Ladies,

Gosh were are you all? It is so quiet on here at the moment.
I survived the weekend with my dreaded sister-in-law anyway, hurra!
It was not so bad really. I just feel a tad   now.

Struthie- I am glad to see that you are feeling a bit better in yourself now. I admire your courage to get back on this rollercoaster asap.


----------



## mimhg

Hello ladies

struthie so sorry for your bfn, wishing you all the best, take some time out and spend some nice moments with your family, you will get that bfp soon, and then you wont have time to sit and relax, good luck xxxxxxxxxx  

karen congratulations and well done wishing you a very happy and healthy nine monthsxxxxxxxxxxxx  

lilly- your sister in law sounds like an insensitive B***h, i think i would have taken that test and shoved it up her A**e, fair play to you for handling it so well, why is it that nice men good brothers mostly end up with such horrible women as partners      (sorry sore point with me)

hello to all the other lovely ladies on here, sorry will have to remember all your names, will get there soon 

I had my followup appt with hosp they have def advised no more iui for us, and have suggested ivf/icsi, also thinks that because my dh sperm had detiorated (due to immense stress of late) that just incase it is anything more sinister that we shd freeze some, so that when we come to having more treatment worse case scenario that sperm is the same count that will have some in storage.......... so dh has to have a blood test and then end of this month to have some freezed............ in the meantime have stop thinking about fertility and getting pregnant and am enjoying myself, went out for lunch friday with a friend, and then friday pm went out with the girls for drinks and to see a band, and yesterday for a bbq at my brothers new house.............. so all in all have had a nice time, sometimes i have felt that i wouldnt do things incase im pregnant or incase i get pregnant, etc, but at the moment we are going to live life how we want to try not to be dictated to by what we eat or drink or dont eat or drink, and chill out until our nov appt................   

good luck to you all in the 2ww (ali i think) and those about to undertake ivf

lots of love michellexxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

mimhg- Sounds like you are having a great time! I think a break from fert issues gives us all a bit of breathing space and renewed optimism when we need it, enjoy yourself.
I also understand what you are saying about how "nice brothers" end up with   My brother has had a turbulent upbringing which has left him quite quiet and submissive. His loverly wife has latched on to this and treats him like a piece of poo to put it nicely. She is the complete opposite of her and I hate watching her treat him nasty.


----------



## murtle

Lilly â€“ Glad you survived the weekend. Bet your tongue is sore from biting it all weekend  

Struthie â€“ Thinking of you sweetheart.  &  

Molly -  

Michelle â€“ looks like you had a good follow up appointment. Bad news about sperm but at least they are doing something about it. Enjoy your time out.  

Looby â€“ I glad your mum seems to getting better. Have you been in touch with social services to see if she can get some help?  

Jelly â€“ Iâ€™m sure it is a criminal offence to refuse free chocolate, esp maltesers      

Ali â€“ not long to go now. Fingers crossed for you.      How is Erin doing?

Iâ€™ve been down regging for a whole week now and feeling the effects. Night sweats are in full force but luckily not too much day time flushing at the moment. I am extremely tired as I was last time. Iâ€™ve needed 2 naps today. Also feeling a bit on the emotional side and managed to cry through most of live8 yesterday. Best thing is, Iâ€™m only working 1 day next week. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls
Glad you survived the we/end lilly.

Michelle , a breather sounds great from IF treatment.If this treatment fails We will def get off the rollercoaster.

Erin is much better thanks, but getting cabin fever, so took a little drive to Barry yesterday and had some chips/icecream on a deserted part of beach, which improved everybody's mood immensely  

glad the d/r is going ok murtle soon be stimming time, good luck

love to everyone else
speak soon

Ali


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone. Just a quickie as have been away so not many personals...

Firstly, Struthie  I was gutted when I got your news, so can only imagine how dreadful you all felt... So very sorry sweetheart....I really hope you can try again soon.  Have been thinking of you lots. 

Ali -     Stay strong sweetie, not long now...

Karen - I'm SO pleased for you hun. 

    for Murtle. x

and      for Aless....thinking of you...

Love to everyone else,
Molly
x


----------



## Aliday

Lovely to hear from you Molly, wondered where you'd got too

keep on logging on hoping for news from Ju/sicknote,
but just noticed  updated profile and its bad news , 
so sending lots and lots of love and hugs , 
I understand if you don't feel like posting, but wanted to let you know i am thinking about you 

xxxxxxxx
ali


----------



## Vaso

Good morning everyone!

Aliday - when do you test? Hope your daughter is much better now and that nasty chickenpox hasn't scared her

Lilly - your sister in law sounds like a very insensitive person. I don't know if I would have been able to control myself and not slap her if she told me that she got pregnant after taking the morning after pill   At least she's left now, hope you don't have to see her again for a very long time

Jessygirl - I decided not to do any 'alternative' stuff because I really don't believe in all that (apologies to the girls who do) and I thought that if I really needed to do that, then my clinic would have told me to. 

Struthie - please don't start thinking about what you should and shouldn't have done (like accupuncture). The way I see it, this thing is an awful lotery....Hope you are feeling better.   Your DH and your brother sound amazing, you are very lucky to have such wonderfull people around you. You are so brave going for it again! I would imagine (can't speak from experience) that somehow it would be easier next time as you know what to expect. 

Mimhg - so pleased that you are enjoying yourself! That's the attitude to have!

Fergie - how's this cycle going? When is EC?

Mrs-G - how are you getting on? When do you start sniffing?

I missed so many of you, love and kisses to everyone

On Friday the dummy ET was absolutely COMICAL: I went with a full bladder (as instructed) and the nurse scaned me and said that I wasn't full enough. So I went back to the waiting room and had 3 glasses of water and a cup of tea. I went back in for another scan after 15 min and she said that I still wasn't full enough and to wait for another 15 min for all the liquid to go down.   So I went back to the waiting room and I sat with my legs crossed. My head, kidneys, and lower back were aching, my tummy was so bloated that it looked like a Zepelin. I went back after 15 min and this time the Dr scanned me and said that I was too full and that I wouldnt be able to tolerate the proceedure (I think he was worried that I might wee on him   ). So, he told me to go back to the waiting room, get 2 plastic cups, wee to fill up only 1.5 cup and then stop. Huh? I don't know how, but somehow I managed that.

Dummy ET did hurt, but only for a few seconds and it wasn't unbearable. Dr said that it was 'easy' PHEW. Oh, and he told me not to be so full when we do it for real! GGgrrrr

I think that maybe the nurse did a mistake when she scanned me the first time...she did say that she was new (3 months). I went back to work and I was going to the toilet all afternoon...sorry to be so graphic, but I thought it was really hillarious.

I had planned to go out with the girls after work on Fri as a treat, but it didn't work out as one of them got a date. I didn't mind though, I was so stressed after the dummy ET, I had a nasty headache all afternoon. I went home, DH was at a work do, I was on my own and I ate some crap food which I love and DH hates and I had some (?) wine. I went to bed early and it was lovely...

I start sniffing tomorrow - hope I don't get any nasty side effects. My mum is coming for the weekend, I am really looking forward to that and I hope to go out shopping with her on Sat.  

xx
V


----------



## fergie

Hi all

I haven't posted much here lately- been on the Lister board since we moved there. 

Well, we had EC yestderay, 3 good eggs and 2 have fertilised and they will be going back home tomorrow. So, the same numbers as last time- hope they are also as good quality tomorrow.

Off for a rest now- pretty sore and tired after yesterday.

Love to everyone else here at the mo. 

fergie


----------



## Ajax

Hi there

Ali - I have also been looking for news of Ju and also noticed her signature notes.  Have IM'd her but understandably nothingback.  Absolutely gutted for her and DH. Much love and   to them both. 
How are you going?

Vaso - what can i say?    
In the nicest way, I am so glad these things also happen to other people and not only me!  I am due to sniff the very second AF appears, which is now around 16 days late.  Getting very grumpy about that now.  Have been having cramps on and off for a week or so and last night they were quite strong, enough to wake me up or at least i think so but now im thinking maybe im so desperate that the pains/waking were all a vivid dream!!  or what?!

Good luck with ET fergie.

Love to everyone else too
Amandaxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls  

Aliday- I am glad to see that Erin is feeling a bit better now. Your visit to the beach sounds great 

Molly- Great to hear from you!  

Vaso- pew, your dummy e/t sounds like a carry on film. Glad it worked out in the end. Good luck with the d/r.  

Fergie- Good luck with your e/t and 2ww  

Mrs G- I'm doing a af dance for you      

I was just thinking, I have not seen any post's from Aussiemeg recently. Anyone know where she is? Is she on holls or something?


----------



## murtle

I think Meg is about to move to Singapore so is probably busy packing. She has also been getting a lot of migraines so although she is reading the boards she is not up to posting at the moment.

Fergie - best of luck for et  tomorrow   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy

/cries I have just written and lost a very long message, taken me ages to get round to so I could reply to you all, rest assured I am thinking about you all, but this one is going to be brief and from memory, without re-reading back so will have missed most of ya !

Murtle good luck with the down reagging, with all my heart I hope this is your turn, sending you lots of positive vibes      

Michelle, glad the follow up went well and that you are going to enjoy life to the full, you go girl, Lilly, what a cow of a SIL you have    some people !!! 

Sicknote, I am so sorry to read your news, really clinging on to all hope that this is not the end   

Molly & Aless thinking of you two  

Aliday, chips & icescream sounded perfect.

Vaso, glad the dummy ET wasn't too bad  

Love to all C x


----------



## cathyA

hi girls,  

Vaso - had similar for first IUI. One nurse told me to fill up and when I got there they told me I should be empty. Well it doesn't all go at once does it? It made me think of the last smear test I had. The first nurse groped about and couldn't do it so she called someone else in and to cut a long story short I ended up with 3 nurses shining a big lamp and staring in disbelief at my nether regions cos none of them could do the smear. Trouble is I see 2 of them regularly in tescos!!      

Didn't manage to post after my appt cos couldn't ever get onto the site! but I met a rather charming Mr Mohmmed who whas full of flattery (I liked him!) and who said that once my papers arrive I can have my jab training and then choose when to begin. We've got a rather nice holiday booked in the middle of Sept so i think we'll dive in after that. 

Candy  - jam is for anyone i can flog it to! We have so many strawberries on the allotment that after we've eaten our stuff of them I make a rather fabby jam thats just great on crumpets toasted over an real log fire on a cold winters night! Am I getting you going?

Good luck for today fergie   and   to everyone else. 

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

scuse me butting in


cathy - bring your jam to the sept meet - i'll buy a jar or three cos strawberry jam is my FAV!! presume its organic 
kj x


----------



## fergie

Hi all

A quick update from me. ET went very well today. I now have a 4 cell grade 2 and a 2 cell grade 1 back on board. Am going to take it easy for the next few days and then head back to work on Monday (to a sedentary job). I will test on Tuesday 19th I think.

Sorry no personals. That jam sounds yummy....

Fergie


----------



## Vaso

Well done fergie! Let's hope this is your cycle  
xx
V.


----------



## Aliday

Well done Fergie   

cathy jam sounds lovely, mmmmmmmm

Good luck with sniffing Vaso

me, 2 days to go but have some spotting and feeling of  
arriving, I'm sure time is moving twice as slow as normal

speak soon
Ali


----------



## MollyW

Hang in there Ali.                           for you!

Congrats Fergie on the 2 lovely embies. Snuggle in well you little ones....    

Cathy, I'm with Kim on the jam front! You might make enough to pay for your dinner!  

Murtle & Vaso     

Sicknote - so very sorry to hear your news...  

 Candy, Lily, Starr, Chantelle, Struthie, Aussie Meg, Michelle, Mrs G, Jessy Girl and all....
Love Molly
x


----------



## lilly2k3

Murtle- Thank you for filling me in on Aussiemeg.

Aussiemeg- Hello, Murtle has filled me in that you are reading but not posting right now. just wanted to say I hope you are feeling ok and the packing is going well.

Candy- Never mind my sil. What about you, only 6 days!!! How exciting, good luck and I hope it is an easy birth.

Cathy- your jam sounds yummy  

Fergie- good luck with the 2ww  

Aliday- I am keeping all extremities crossed for you chick.


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
Thanks for all good wishes , but unfortunately   as just arrived.
I feel suprisingly calm , I knew it was coming I suppose. This we/end is going to be hard though because our baby girl would have been due on 11th, just bad timing I suppose. 
Haven't decided what to do yet, want to have another go, but have come to end of savings. DH won't even discuss it, but mum says she will fund FET ( we have 3 frosties)bless her, but i'm realistic having only 3 is not good odds, but I'll never know unless I try .
Anyway will have   later and a bar of green and blacks 
speak soon
Ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Aliday- I am so sorry to read your news. Life is just so unfair at times


----------



## struthie

Oh Ali
I am so sorry,I really thought this was it for you,we're here whenever you need us,take care of yourselves and give each other time xxx


----------



## creaky

Hello all, I'm a regular on the IUI girls, but am having my Day 1-3 bloods taken next cycle ready to start IVF...so I guess I'll be joining you all soon....

I have a quick query, once the bloods are tested, and presuming the levels are ok, how soon do they usually start on the down reg drugs??

Creaky x


----------



## murtle

Dear Ali

I am so sorry to hear your news.  

Take good care of each other.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELLE    

Sorry it's a day late but I had problems accessing the site yesterday.

Hope you had a fabuloous day with lots of lovely pressies.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Welcome Creaky

Down regging drugs usually start day 21 unless they've put you on the pill in which case day 14.

Good luck with your Tx

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Just wanted to send a BIG  to Ali. So sorry to hear your news sweetie...
Take care of each other,
Love Molly
x


----------



## Ajax

Dear Ali - So very sorry to hear your news -  

Hope everyone is alright and safe after yesterday.  Dh was a "little" caught up in the middle of a tunnel not far from kings x - apparantly left 30 seconds before it all kicked off - but he is fine thank god.  

Love and hugs to all

Amandax


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

It is all quiet in here again at the moment.
I hope we are all well and that nobody has had themselves, friends or relatives caught up in the London carry on.

Creaky- hello and welcome to this thread  , I think i moved from the iui board to hear just as you were starting to use it. I hope ivf is the path to your dreams coming true!

So how are the rest of us lovely ppl? Enjoying the weekend and lovely weather I hope.


----------



## Aliday

Thanks for all your kind words girls,
I feel better today, things are getting back to normal now.
Have booked a follow up appt at end of Aug , so gives us a little time to decide whether to get off this rollercoaster.

Welcome creaky 

Weather is lovely here , going to do some gardening today i think.

Lovely news about Candy, can't wait to see a piccie. 

Have a lovely weekend
ali


----------



## Candy

Just a quickie, dunno where the day has gone, switched the pc on at like 8 this morning and just logged on, not even been able to kip yet, despite switching phone on silence, lots of visitors.

Just wanted to say how sorry I was aliday, thinking of you


----------



## Jellyhead

Hello girls...

Just a quickie.....
ALI- so sorry to read your post....   
CANDY- welcome Jacob and what a good weight!!! how did the labour go??
MURTLE- how are you doing?? 
Is everyone enjoying the couple of sunny days...about time!!!
I have got my nuchal scan on the 20th so want to get past that and relax....everything is good not really been sick   just can not stop eating!!

Love to everyone
Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie

Good luck with your scan Jayne,let us know how it goes won't you xxx


----------



## murtle

Morning ladies

 Hooray!  I start my stimms today. Was a little worried seeing as I had just finished a 29 day af but everything seems to be in order. Just hope dh can cope with Murtle on a much larger dose of Puregon plus the steroids this time.  It would make a very interesting fly on the wall documentary.  The hot weather plus my night sweats mean I am not sleeping very well at the moment but I plan to catch up with a snooze inn the garden this afternoon. 

Jelly â€" You are eating for 3 so I suppose weâ€™ll let you off. Any weird cravings yet? Hope the 20th goes well for you all. 

Ali â€"  &  Hope you are ok and enjoying the lovely weather. 

Lilly â€" Is today the day you start down regging? Good luck.   

Mrs G â€" Very glad to hear DH is safe and well. Must have been a worrying time for you until you heard from him. Have you started sniffing yet? 

Vaso â€" Howâ€™s the sniffing going?  at your dummy et. Hope that nurse isnâ€™t on duty when they do it for real!

Fergie â€" Hope the 2ww isnâ€™t dragging too much for you. Only 1 week to go now.   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBBIEA   

Hope you have a good one.

Struthie â€"  &  Hope you get some answers in your follow up appointment this week.

Candy â€" thanks for the positive vibes. Give baby Jacob a big wet kiss from me.   

Cathy â€" Jam making! Is there no end to your talents. 

Looby â€" How is your mum? Great to see youâ€™ve reach another important milestone.   

Mollly â€" Whatâ€™s happening with you at the moment? 

Special  for Aless.

Billie â€" Hope you had a fab holiday. 

 to everyone else.

It's far too hot to stay inside so I'm off to the garden.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cathyA

Good luck with everything, Murtle. 

No, there is no end to my talents but I've never worked out how to get paid for any of them!!! 

Hello to all - enjoying the sun?  

Coochy coo to Jacob!

Cathy


----------



## Ajax

Hello everyone,

How fab is this weather?!  Pity that we have silly little things like work getting in the way of the enjoyment!

Good luck with the stimming murtle.  What a great idea about a fly on the wall....i would pay good money to see the "real" side effects of ivf drugs.  Makes me giggle when you see programmes like test-tube babies where everyone is so calm and cool all of the time.  I bet once the camera has been switched off, they let rip!
I need to start sniffing on 1st day of AF.  I am so p'd off!  Am now officially 22 days over due with AF and further HPT's have been -ve so im totally in limbo.  Never had this timespan before. I have had nearly a month of PMS (all symptoms!) and am even driving myself up the wall!
Was suppost to be pretty much on the way to the finish line with tx and am so frustrated that its not even begun.  DH helpfully(!!) suggested that if i stopped thinking about it then it would start - I am so glad he has such brains! 
Beginning to think i must have just "skipped" a cycle and maybe it will click in next week??  Oh well...musn'y grumble....!

Ali - Im glad you are feeling a little better 

   to Creaky

Love to everyone else.

Amandax


----------



## lilly2k3

Jelly- 10 weeks already, it seems to be flying bye.

Murtle- good luck with the stims.  
I do start d/r today. Thank you for the good luck wishes.

Mrs_g- Still no af    try a pair of white trousers, my white yoga pants do it every time for me.

Candy- I hope you have had a nice sleep bye now


----------



## Ajax

Thanks for the suggestion lilly!!  Only problem - Been there,done that!!LOL

Have tried pretty much everthing you could imagine and probably then some! 
Usually buying a HPt is enough to get things going but my body is getting clever...think i need to give it a good slapping!!LOL


----------



## murtle




----------



## Candy

Murtle just want you to have some of my special Jacob babydust xx


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie...  

Murtle - just wanted to say  hope the stims are going well. On to the exciting bit now!!

Struthie - good luck for your appt. today. Will be thinking of you - let us know how you get on. Hope Mr N-T is having a chatty day  - if not bombard him with questions! 

Lily and Vaso - hope the sniffing's not making you too   and hope you can join them soon Mrs G

Fergie -        

Aussie Meg - been thinking of you and hope the move's gone well and you are not too stressed. 

Good luck for scan, Jelly.  

Candy - let us know when you've posted a pic of Jacob in the gallery. Hope you are getting some sleep... 

I am doing a liver detox recommended by Candy's Zita West book. Day 3 today and so far so good. Basically organic diet, loads of fruit, veg, pulses and no wheat or dairy. Have booked a weeekly massage to get my stress levels down and had my first acupuncture for ages yesterday. Also going to do that weekly for six weeks. Blimey, all this holistic stuff is going to cost almost as much as an IUI!  

Hope you are all okay.

Love to Billie, Starr, Looby, Aless, Ali, Creaky, Cathy, Chantelle, Michelle, JessyGirl and anyone I've missed (sorry   )
Molly


----------



## Vaso

Good morning everyone!
Isn't the weather fab? Enjoy while you can as they said that thunderstorms are on the agenda for today

I've been feeling a little bit sickly and tired the last couple of days, I think it is the spray and that I am not going mad  . AF should be arriving soon and that's when the "fun" starts (stimms). I feel very pesimistic about the whole thing, maybe it's for the better so that I don't get my hopes up

Aliday: I am amazed at how well you have handled this. Hang in there honey...it sounds as though you are doing some thinking...we're all here for you  

Mrs_G: I can totally, totally relate to your frustration! My cycle ranges from 21 to 75 days and that winds me up every time! There's absolutely nothing you can do to speed it up....Try not to loose it (difficult, I know)   

Lilly2k3: good luck with the d/r 

Candy: congratulations, are you so tired that you have changed your mind about a kid?!  

Fergie: you must be counting days now...when do you test?

Jellyhead: I know what you mean about can't stop eating, but I haven't got an excuse like you  

Murtle: Good luck with the stimms, DH will just have to grin and bear it  

Love to everyone else

xx
V.


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Just spoken to the clinic ready to begin IVF start down regulating 28th July, off for my drug appointment next Tuesday.

Anyone else just starting?

Good luck to all

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## linds

I got a BFP today!!!

I know it's been ages since I posted on the IUI pages but if any of you remember me I thought I'd just let you know that I tested today after my first IVF egg share cycle and got an amazing   

I still can't believe it. I don't know how the lady I donated half my eggs to got on but I hope she did well too.

I've done two tests and I keep checking them to make sure I'm not imagining that second line!

Love to you all...especially mini Candy (aka Jacob Edward)!


----------



## MollyW

Fantastic news Linds!!! WELL DONE! 
I remember you hunny. Love Molly x


----------



## Ajax

to you and dh linds   - Bet you are over the moon!  

 to Jane - Wishing you lots of luck - I would like to say that i am just starting out and will be joining you on this cycle too but if you have read my posts above then you will know that my body and i cannot commit to anything!  

Vaso - Im sorry that you are feeling so sickly - i guess that the heat is not helping!  Good news that the stims are starting soon - takes you one step closer.  Try to keep  
Murtle - How are you and dh coping with the stims?  All good i hope. x
Oh Molly, you are so good to keep to such a strict diet.  Think i would have failed after 3 hours and you are already on day 3.  Lots of luck.  Massage sounds great though.
Lilly - How's it going?
ALi and Struthie - just wanted to give you both a big 

Only news on my front is that my pms symptoms have suddenly stopped  Have decided i have gone   with all the knicker checking and now cant be bothered analysing every twinge!  Ever get the impression i am a little naffed off!!??""LOL
Take care everyone
Love to all
Amanda x


----------



## starr

Linds  course i remember you honey!!!!

Congrats to you both you must be over the moon      

Hello to you all. I've been keeping an eye on you all. 

Murtle glad the stimming is going well honey. Got everything crossed for you xx

Mrs g have you done a test.?? I got my bfp on the month i was due to start ivf!!

Molly sweetheart how are you??  I think you and i are the only singles going to the essex party..... we'll have to look after each other xxxx ps vvv impressed by your willpower...

Ali and struthie big hugs from me too xxxx 

Looby hope your mum's on the mend xx And a little girl for you    Congrats xxx

Sorry confused now forgot everyone else..... love to you all Candy (and kisses for Jacob ), Keemjay(how are you honey ??XX) Meg, Debbie (happy belated birthday), Jane, Vaso, Holly, Lilly, Fergie, Jelly , Aless, Michelle, ALi and everyone iv'e missed.

As for me, still plodding along. I'm still not up to thinking about our ivf cycle yet. I think Dh is still expecting another natural miracle, not sure about that myself. However going down the ivf trail is terrifying me at the moment. I'm not sure why though as i was really up for it before the m/c but not now. Maybe it takes time eh.

Other than that i'm good. Enjoying the sunshine  . 

Love to you all

Starrxxxx


----------



## Candy

OMG LInds, I was just about to post a new thread as saw your sig on the thread about Jacob, wasn't sure if anyone here knew.

Congratulations I am so thrilled for you   

Molly, I posted a few piccies   

Will read all the previous messages over the weekend if I can, love and babydust to all xx


----------



## struthie

Well the consultant was really lovely,he said we could go for ICSI again if thats what we want,he said my eggs were very good but dh's sperm was not good at all.
He said out of the ten eggs we had six embryos and only two were good enough,but he said that they really weren't that good.
He said he thought they would have divided much more by the time of transfer and been at least 6 cells but they were a 2 and a 4 cell.

Anyway I was shocked at this as I thought they were good.So dh pipes up what about donor sperm,he said yes that would be better as the sperm is the problem.
So he said we have a big decision to make,dh is happy to start asap,I feel a little scared about it to be honest.
So I have a number of the counsellor to help us make the decision,although I think its already made.
I will call her tomorrow and book a time to see her,dh has holiday in August so will book it for then.
Then maybe we will have donor insemination around September,at least we can try a few times,it costs around £800 per cycle rather than the £4000 we paid for ICSI.
Sorry this is so long my head is spinning,but he seemed to think that IVF/Icsi isn't going to work for us and next time we would probably not get as far as having any embryos to transfer.
DH has been fab,really great xxx


----------



## Holly C

Here's loads of     to you all.  Wishing you all that dream come true soon!

xxx
Holly C


----------



## Holly C

Hello ladies!

there's a new link this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32817.0.html

Holly xx


----------



## MollyW

Morning all 

Struthie - glad Mr N-T was lovely....I do feel he can pull out all the stops and be quite warm and friendly when it really matters, just can come across a bit brusque with the run of the mill scans. Your DH is a real star - he obviously realises how important this is to you all and is happy to do what is needed to achieve your dream. I hope talking to the counsellor will help you to decide and help iron out any issues you have.   You may become an IUI girlie after all again! 

Starr - we'll definitely look after each other at the Essex meet. I'm so glad I won't be the only Johnny no-mates!!   As for not wanting to think about IVF yet, I think that's only natural. M/c does hit you very hard indeed and you need time to come to terms with it and to grieve properly before you can move on...I know this as I thought I was fine after a few weeks, but I wasn't and it suddenly hit me like a sledgehammer some time later.   The Miscarriage Association has some helpful info on its website if you need it sweetie.  

Good luck Jane with starting soon.  

Mrs G - Starrr is right, do another test!!!  NHS Direct told me that for a tiny percentage of women their +ve doesn't show up on pee sticks for several months! 

Just off to check out pix of Jacob, Candy. I saw one y'day (he's a real sweetie!), but didn't realise there were more... 

Love to all,
Molly
x


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
candy had a peek at baby Jacob , what a cutie, you must be on , but hard work isn't it?

Struthie, what a hard decision to make, glad DH is being so positive. i'm sure you'll make a decision thats right for you.

Congrats Linds, have a good pregancy 

Starr, you still have plenty of time. There is no need to rush into anything. You'll just know when its time to move on  

Mrs G , don't know what to think, all sounds a bit confusing  . Hope its all resolved soon, its hard not to dream you may be pregnant. Good luck


good luck with d/r Lilly and vaso, soon be stimmiing   

You'll soon be starting Jane, its a bit scary and exciting at the same time.

how's the stimming going Murtle? Do you just have to go to London for ec?

Love to Molly and all over lovely ladies I've missed

Thanks for all your support ,I don't know I would be managing without you all   

ali xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Really really short message and that is really rude as I have been away for sooooo long. But I am off to London tonight and Singapore tomorrow and a new life!! Will be back on as soon as I get internet access.

Congrats Linds on your BFP. Luck to Fergie and all the other girls. Starrr it took me a good 6 months to do IVF after my miscarriage and I don't think there is anyway to hurry it. I was petrified at the beginning of this pregnancy and had a bit of a down day a few weeks ago at the 1 year anniversary of finding out I was pg the first time. One thing to consider with IVF your chances are probably really really good as you have shown you can fall pg and naturally. 

Molly and Holly a big hi to you.

Better run before I get in trouble being on the pc when I am supposed to be packing.

Lots and lots of love
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Just a quick post so if i miss any one out I am sorry;

Linds- congratulations Enjoy your pregnancy!

Struthie- what a shock that must have been for you and dh. I hope whatever way you choose to go it all works out well for you two. 

Molly- I hope your detox is going well, how long dose it take to do?

Aliday- is your daughter better now?

Aussiemeg- good to see you posting  Have a safe journey and hurry to join us again soon


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Hope it's okay to drop in here.  

Linds -         That's fantastic news - well done!!!!

 to everyone else - I miss you guys on the IUI thread   

Loadsa love
Victoria    
xxx


----------



## struthie

Yes Molly he was really lovely,he even laughed!
I have made an appointment to see the counsellor,27th July was the first one she could do.
So onwards from there.

My head is spinning so hope she will help,will pm you in a minute.
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Wow- struthie what a lot to think about!  At least he opened up a bit!  Good luck with the counsellor and lucky you for having a fab DH!!


Jane12- I am just starting this sunday!  Good Luck  
JG


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS LINDS    

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Don't forget to keep us up-to-date 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Dear Struthie

Gosh, what a lot to think about! I am glad you had a good follow up. Good in the sense that you have some answers. I am gutted for your dh but he seems to be such a wonderful man about it all. I hope he goes to the counselling sessions with you. At least now you have a definite plan of action and are hopefully a little bit closer to reaching your dream. Good luck to you both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon All   

Sorry Ladies - I have been awol again     Mum is back in hospital - A bit more serious this time.
However she has been taken off the critical list and is now classed as serious but stable - So will take each day as it comes.

Linds - How could we forget you   Huge Congratulations to you and DH 
Wishing you a healthy 9 months xxx

Murtle - I am sure i read that you had started stimming     Hope all is going to plan 
( if i've got it all wrong forgive me - blame it on the mush thing they call a brain   )

Struthie - Glad to hear you have a plan - heres hoping that 1st IUI is all you need   

VIL - lovely to hear from you   Hows Moosey   - I did try for a while to keep up with the IUI thread - But it goes so quick i just get lost   

Starr - Dont beat yourself up about the IVF - It takes a long while to get over a MC. And everyone is different. I think my last one in december hit me the hardest and i vowed never to do anymore treatment. Sending big       your way xxxxx

Meg - Try to take it a bit easy    Good luck with the move 

Love to Molly, Candy,  Jessie, Lilly, Ali, Amanda & of course special kisses to Jacob   ( candy is he ready for a girlfriend yet  ) 

As for me - Still eating my way thru the cherry stocks of M&S - Lucky for DH they are now on half price     I say it just means i can have twice as many   

Hope you are all coping in this heat 
Love Looby xxx & Baby Cherry of course xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Looby Lou & baby Cherry- sending you both a big


----------



## Ajax

Evening girls,

Goodness me - its been a bit busy on here today!

Sorry to hear about your mum looby - wishing her a speedy recovery. Hope you are enjoying all those half price cherries! 

Struthie - your dh sounds absolutely fab.  Good luck for the 27th.

According to the 4(!!) HPT's i have done since AF was due (the last being last night) i am certainly not pregnant.  It would be virtually impossible due to DH not having even 1 little swimmer!  Think if it was a BFP, i would have some explaining to do   Now turning crazier by the day!! 

Molly - now you have confused me by telling me what NHS direct have said!  But thank you anyway. 

Big   to all you other fab ladies on here!
Love
Ax


----------



## Jessygirl

Had my IVF planning session today BOY was it alot to take in...........the only thing i was concerned about was hearing where the pessaries need to go    You lot kept that one quiet!!!  DP thinks its hilarious........i might get a placebo and pretend that he needs to do it too!    Anyone else got a clever idea!?

Can't waitxx
JG


----------



## struthie

LOL
Jessy yes thats top secret!
Its not as bad as you think,the thought of it worried me but its honestly not that bad,mind you I did threaten to insert them in dh bottom on more than one occasion!


----------



## murtle

Jessy - They're called botty bombs in our house and they are lethal. They make me trump like a bloke    

Ask for some glycerine suppositories at the chemist. They cost about a quid and are a laxitive. Tell him they will improve his sperm count


----------



## Jessygirl

That just really made me laugh    Can't believe i had no idea about them!  And an added extra a farty bum too!!!  i think DH might fall in love with me all over again!  
Be honest girls is there an easy way to use them.............or is it the case of close your eyes, hold your breath.... count to 10 and away we go!!!!!!!!!

Any other secrets up your sleeves?
JG


----------



## murtle

Jessy

I find them easier to use by the back door, less messy. If you use them via the front door go back to bed for about 20 mins to let them melt and absorb and make sure you wear a panty liner as the vegetable wax leaks out. You don't have this problem via the back door but you might need to flush twice after going to the loo  

The first time is not very pleasant but you'll soon get used to it.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Vaso

Jessygirl,
what a fantastic idea! I shall tell DH that he too needs to use them to increase his spermies!   And three times a day, yes!

That will teach him, he thinks that what I am going through is 'normal' womens things   He has irritated me lately because he cann't understand how a nasal spray is making me feel sickly. OK, I'm not that bad, just that I have some stomach acid attacks which revolting Gaviscon settles pretty soon. But he could give me some sympathy...or maybe I am loosing it and over-reacting (probably)

xxx
V.


----------



## struthie

Jessy 
As we are at the same clinic I can tell you this,they tell you to do them via the back door!
What I did was this,when dh got up for work I would get up and put one in then go back to sleep until my alarm went off,by then it was all gone.
Lie on your side and push it in,your body does the rest and sort of sucks it in LOL

At night pop one in when you go to bed,I agree with murtle though,you may need to flush twice when you have been to the toiliet,its very bizarre,where that waxy stuff wraps itself!!!
Sorry thats too much info!
You will be fine,after a couple of days you do get used to it,my dh did mine for a few days but then I got sore so did them myself.
I have my fingers crossed for you!

On to me,as this is IUI girls turned IVF,well as we did ICSI first can I be a ICSI turned IUI girl - always different me!
I'm feeling happy today,and hopeful that one day soon we will have our second miracle,feel I have some hope back.
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## linds

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  I still can't quite believe it.  We've got 6 week scan on Wed 27th which I think will be the time when it really starts to sink in.  I'm still bound to the sofa due to this awful OHSS but I don't care!  If I have to spend 9 months stuck to this sofa then so be it!

Love to you all, I really love you guys as only us really know how we all feel.


----------



## Jessygirl

Congratulations Linds        
Struthie -Glad you are feeling better feeling happy and hopeful can only help!    

Did using the nasal spray ( i am starting on sun) delay your period or did it still come as expected-for once i want her to come early so i dont need an extra suitcase to take her on hols with me!

..............Now u tell me about waxy toilet mess and 2 flushes-You lot keep too many secrets..........At least we can laugh  
JGx


----------



## struthie

Jess 
My af was I believe about four days late!


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

All this talk of the back door bombs is beginning to scare me  

Hope every one is well and has a great weekend.


----------



## murtle

Struthie

Lovely to see you smiling today


----------



## Candy

I haven't had chance to catch up at all, but want Murtle to know I am rootinbg for you and praying that this round leads to your overdue positive 

                                                         likewise for any of you 2ww'ing, stimming, down reagging or just waiting.

Star, Molly, Kim & Michelle special kisses


----------



## Jessygirl

started sniffing today...........im an official, paid up member of the IVF club now!
  to everyone
JG


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Candy- How are you doing?
Good to see you have the energy to post!

Jessygirl- Good luck with the d/r


----------



## murtle

Good luck with the down regging Jessy  

I had a disappointing scan this morning. Only 4 follies in the right ovary and a big fat 0 follies on the left. I am a bit peeved to have less than last time, especially as I've been on higher strength of stimms. Looking on the bright side it means I have 4 chances of success and as I am always harping on about quality not quantity these 4 are going to be beauties.  Let's hope they grow some more by Wednesday.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

fingers crossed for you murtle!!!!xxx


----------



## Vaso

Good morning girls!
Murtle - I admire your positive outlook! Remember it only takes one...

Jessygirl - when I was sniffing my DH was accusing me of having a bad temper, however I felt fine and didn't know what he was on about (and had a go at him!). The day after I stopped sniffing, I instantly felt better, in a good mood and realised what a cow I was, and have been coochie-cooing my lovely DH who puts up with SOOO much. I thought I'd warn someone about what happened to me...My AF was 2 days late after the spray.

Do we have any news from fergie? When is she testing?

I got my AF on Friday, finally stopped the sniffing (my nose was sore, I hated that stupid thing) and we started injections on sat night. There were some tears the first time: me because I felt it was so unfair that I have to have go through this when other women just have a   and that's the end of it. DH because he felt traumatised that he had to hurt me with the needle.
Next morning I had a very sore   so much that I couldn't go up the stairs. DH mentioned this to his brother, who told absolutely everyone, and at the family barbeque last night, my brother-in-law and my sister-in-law geeted me with 'Hello, how's your bottom feeling?' in front of my 14-year old nephew, 11-year old niece and other brothers-in-law, guests, etc. I felt so embarassed and cross, I stormed out and didn't speak to them until they left. And no, I am not hormonal about this or over-sensitive, it's just not appropriate!!!! My sister-in-law asked my DH whether she had upset me, at least she realised that she has a BIG MOUTH...By the way, I am OK today, yesterday's inj didn't hurt a bit, maybe we didn't do the saturday one at the right spot.

Estimated day of GIFT Friday 29 July, going for a blood test tomorrow to check estrogen and Friday for a scan to see if we get any follies.


Love to everyone

xxx
V.


----------



## Ajax

Hello gals

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and nobody got too sunburnt!

Murtle - Special follie dance just for you -
       

                       
       
There, that should do it!!  Dont blame me if you now go into overdrive!!!
Vaso - Finally stimming - Well done - you can have some of the above dance too!
Can't believe your B-i-l and s-i-l !  How very stupid of them! 
Jessy and lilly - hope the d/regging is going ok for you x
Ali  - How's things and how is your DD?  All better now i hope. 
Struthie - Hope things are ok with you?! 
Molly - What are you up to? 
To anyone i have forgotten -  
Im still playing my waiting game  The pee stix count is now standing at 5 -ve!!  Waiting for consultant to call back at some point - told his secy on friday that i had gone  and that as he is the expert he needs to sort me out   Oh yeh!
Also been manic cleaning house as i have 13(!!) relatives decending throughout the week.  All attending for my DD's christening on sunday(only 6 years late - but better late than never!!), along with the catering ect in gonna be SO tired next week!
Oh well must go, the hoover is calling.....!
Love to all
A x


----------



## Vaso

Mrs G,
if the waiting for the AF is driving you  mad  , I'm sure you can ask the Dr to prescribe some primolut tabs. You take them three times a day for 5 days and then after 3 to 5 days your AF arrives. 

13 relos?! That sounds a lot honey

xx
V.

(I enjoyed the dance by the way)


----------



## Ajax

Hey Vaso....

Thanks for the info....hoping the consultant may suggest something like that.  I guess originally i thought maybe i could somehow, by the way of a miracle have a BFP on my own but i know inside that it wont happen alone without assistance and now realisation has hit full on, i know need to just get on with it!
As for the rellies.....feels like half of Scotland is decending on me but i do love it as i dont get home much and am down here in London. Wonder if 4 little girls will ever sleep when they get together.......!LOL

Luv
Ax


----------



## struthie

Hi everyone hope you are all doing ok,this is my update.

I rang my lcinic this morning. 
I asked when we will be able to start the DIUI,nurse said I need to ring them the day my af starts,not sure when that will be yet,after having the ivf,but I think it may be late next week,which will be ideal. 

We have the counselling session next wednesday at the hospital,nurse said when we have finished there,go to see her and she will take my blood,then we can fill out the forms for the donor sperm. 
They match us with a donor once my af arrives,as she said its a bit more of a problem these days since they changed the laws regarding anonymous donors. 

So feeling postive now,and its good to have some dates sort of sorted! 
Thank you for your continued support,you are all fab xxx


----------



## Vaso

Well done struthie for keeping positive. I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to take. 
Wishing you best of luck
xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

That is good news, Struthie. Things seem to be moving quickly for you at the moment.

Best of luck with it all. I truly hope you get the baby you dream of soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Mrs G

Now I know you really are  . 13 relies!!!!!! Are you insane!!!! Point them to the nearest B&B.

Hope you have a fab weekend for the christening.

Thanks for the follie dance.

   Great that you've started stimming Vaso. Best of luck sweetie     

 at your insensitive in-laws but a bigger     at DH for telling them in the first place. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## starr

Hey Murtle's follies ........................ GROW GROW GROW.......

           


Love Starr xxx


----------



## murtle

Thanks Starr

So lovely to here from you. 

How is life treating you at the moment. Any holidays on the horizon?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

Updated List - July 2005 

Special love, postive vibes & babydust to the following ladies, we all pray your overdue dreams come true this year

   

Molly
NightNurse
Aless
Kim
AbbyCarter
Sicknote
Aliday
   

*IVF Graduates*    

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz  
Candy, BFP Nov 04 â€" Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 -EDD 07/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05 
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05 
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05  
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05  
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05 
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 04/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP 
KarenC - BFP June 05 with twins!!  
Linds â€" BFP!!! â€" Stay put little one(s)  
Fergie - BFP!!! - Stay put little one(s) 
*
IVF Students *     
Murtle â€" stimming Good luck this time round 
Vaso â€" stimming Good luck this time round 
Lilly â€" down regging Good luck this time round 
Jessygirl - down regging Good luck this time round 
Mrs_G - down regging Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits*  

CK6 - Round 2 in July 
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in July 
Alessandra - Natural IUI this month 
AnnieM - Moving to IVF 
Mez - On the waiting list
KimE -  
Bobble - Round 1 cancelled 
DebbieB - Round 1 cancelled 
Starr - Trying Naturally for a while 
Billie - Planning a fab holiday 
Angus ? Taking some time out  
Mizz - Hope you are ok 
Jane12 - Starting treatment July/August 
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
NightNurse - Taking some time out  
MollyW - Having some Molly time 
mimhg (Michelle) - Moving from IUI to IVF this year 
CathyA - Starting IVF later in the year 
petal b - Starting IVF in August 
Struthie â€" Moving to diui 
Aliday - 

 

Candy - though you might be a wee bit busy to keep up with us all so I'll babysit the list for a couple of weeks for you.


----------



## starr

Hey Murtle

I'm ok, Been a bit up and down lately........ Was hoping this month but af arrived 2 days late on Friday hmmm well we'll try again.
As for hols, off to Menorca in sept and that's it at the moment. Funnily enough though we've been discussing a cruise this weekend with my family for  next year. Could be nice.   

Glad to see you well on your way this cycle. Really hoping this is the one for you honey xxx

Linds Gotta tell you again how pleased i am for you sweetheart, The 27th will be here before you know it. Take it easy and stay on that sofa !!

Struthie glad to see things moving forward for you again xx

Lots of love to you all 

Starr xx


----------



## Jessygirl

Great news struthie, let us know how you get on with the counsellor,  having some idea of dates always helps doesn't it!  GOOD LUCK x

Vaso...injecting is odd, you can def get it in the wrong place and it hurts!.........also sometimes it bruises, sometimes it doesnt!    When are they going to turn all of these drugs into tablet form, life and making life would be so much easier!! xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Murtle- doing the follie dance for you  

Vaso- Sending you lots of   to keep you going!

Mrs_g- Good luck with the house cleaning, hope your dd christening goes well  

Struthie- good to see you have some approximate dates set, I always feel better if I know at least a start date, good luck  

Hello to all I have not mentioned personally  

I don't have much to report. I am a bit worried that I now do not have any symptoms of d/r, thinking maybe it is not working  (maybe I am just panicking)


----------



## fergie

Hi all

I tested this morning and its a clear   !!! I really, really, can't believe it- I've been warning hubby for days to prepare for a -ve. 

I have been so sure it was negative- I've had no symptoms whatsoever, sore boobs disappeared days ago, no cramps, and just had some spotting yesterday (which I assumed was too late for implantation and to give a +ve today, right?). This is day 15 post EC. 

Anyway, now I am utterly terrified that it will be like last time (MC Jan 04 at 10 weeks due to Patou syndrome- like Downs only much worse). I can't go today to get bloods as I have meetings 2-4pm, so will update you when I know more in the next few days.

Will take me a while for this to sink in...

Fergie


----------



## struthie

Wow Fergie thats is fab news,you did it,you got a   well done you!
I'm sure it will take a while for it to seem real,fingers crossed all will turn out well for you this time,congratulations to you and dh.


----------



## Purpleal

Dear Fergie & DH!

A massive     to you on your      

I wish you a very healthy and happy 9 months!

Love Adrienne!


----------



## MollyW

Just a real quickie as work is manic at the mo... Sorry I've not been posting. Should be better by Thursday.... 

Firstly         
 Congratulations Fergie & DH 
Really pleased for you both. x

     - for Murtle. Grow follies, grow! Hoping you have some real beauties, Murtle. x

Struthie - WOW, you will be going again before you know it. Let me know if you want any IUI tips (sadly, I am now an expert!  )

Starr - sorry you didn't get a natural this month sweetie. I'm sure you'll get your dream one day. 

Candy - hope you and Jacob are doing okay. Will pm you when work's not so manic.  

Aussie Meg - hope the move has gone okay and you and twinies are okay.   

Looby - hope your Mum's okay.   to you and baby Cherry.

Love to all I've not mentioned personally,
Molly
x


----------



## Vaso

CONGRATULATIONS FERGIE AND MR FERGIE!     

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!

I would imagine that it's going to take a while to sink in...Any hope of getting your meetings cancelled and getting bloods done asap, especially since you were spotting?
I am so, so happy for you

I went to the clinic today for an E2 blood test and they told me that DH has been injecting me too much to the centre and that's why I have been so sore. And I thought that the middle bit would hurt less as there is more flesh there  Oh well, let's hope things get easier. Done 3 injs (out of 12), that's 1/4 of the jabs done 

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

CONGRATULATIONS FERGIE    

Fantastic news. I am sooo thrilled for you. You truly deserve this after all you've been through. 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

CONGRATULATIONS FERGIE


----------



## Aliday

Congratulations Fergie 

   


ali


----------



## fergie

Hi all

me again. Thank you all for your congrats. I managed to get to the clinic and my reading is 138 which they said is just fine. I am starting to believe it now....

What I really want this result to do is encourage all you other lovely ladies out there who don't respond so well- Vaso, Murtle and co, I am thinking of you. This is my 2nd attempt where we've made it to ET and each time we've had just 3 eggs and 2 embryos. And I've had an FSH of 11 - and I'm almost 39!!  I'm beginning to believe that the big man in the sky knew my worries about what to do with extra embryos. ANyway, please ladies, do not give up hope.  I was so sure this was a -ve (no symptoms) and I was so wrong. 

Thank you all for your support in the past few months- its meant such a lot to me to have this site. 

Love to all

Fergie


----------



## Ajax

CONGRATULATIONS FERGIE AND DH  

Well, i am sitting here slightly in shock!  COnultant called yesterday and said that he would start me on medication to start AF and then low and behold by some miracle, AF appeared this evening!!  Totally gob-smacked and now scared about EVERYTHING!! So, i start sniffing tomorrow - Yay!!  Menopausal with 13 relativesx around - could produce some funny stories! 

Love to all
A x


----------



## Candy

Fergie, what amazing news, I am over the moon, hoping each time I check in, I get more good news.

Murtle thanks so much for doing the list, you are a star, talking of stars, love to Star  

MOlly thanks for asking after me, all good this end, just hard to get on the PC at the moment, things can only get easier, not read the other messages, but good luck Murtle !!!! xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Mrs_g- Hurra the wicked witch is here 
Good luck with the d/r.
(hope the weekend goes well)

Fergie- what wounderfull words of encouragement. Congratulations again chick


----------



## murtle

Brilliant news Mrs G. Sounds like you scared the   into showing her ugly face. Good luck with the sniffing. Even more luck for the weekend   

Lilly - I envy you with no side effects. You lucky soul  

Vaso - I inject into my tummy, lots of flab there to cusion it   Doesn't hurt but does bruise a lot.

Molly - I hope work calms down for you soon  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

OMG BRILLIANT NEWS.....    well done Fergie and DH

Congrats   to Linds too..................... FAB news girls.......

Just a quickie will be back to do personals after i get back from scan.... love to all
Jelly xxx


----------



## MollyW

GOOD LUCK FOR SCAN TODAY MURTLE!!! 
Go follies, go!!!! 
            
Love Molly
x


----------



## Vaso

Hi girls
I feel so sad today  
I got a phonecall from the clinic yesterday who told me that ny E2 level was only 77 and that they expected it to be between 400-500 at this stage. They said carry on injecting 6 amps and come in on Friday for a scan to see if we have any follies. Looks like they will probably have to cancel the cycle as I am not responding.
Dr did warn me that this may happen and talked to me about DE, but somehow it didn't register and I refused to accept it. Looks as though I will have to face it, but I'll get a second opinion (Lister) before I go down that route.
I feel as though I have been puched in the stomach - I AM ONLY 33 FOR F**K'S SAKE  

Any words of encouragement or hugs are very welcome - thanks for your message fergie 

xx
V.


----------



## fergie

Vaso

I totally know how you feel, as I went through that too. I am sending you big  

I definitely reccomend talking to the Lister guys. They will consider other protocols- I've had 3 different ones so far! Like you, when i got that call, I balled my eyes out and thought that was it for me and that we'd have to think about donor eggs. If you want to start thinking about the DE route, the DC network has lots of interesting stuff, and there is a useful book you can get from them too. Also, many of the girls on the abroadies board are going for DE IVF.

Chin up duckie- I would encourage you to keep investigating your options. And look after yourself. 

Take care

fergie

fergie


----------



## MollyW

So sorry you've had this news Vaso sweetie.  for you....

Hoping you might be a late responder - I know it happens... A couple more days of injecting 6 amps could make a big difference. 

It must be very hard to get your head around DE when you are still so young. Why not take advantage of the counsellor  IF  you need to consider going down that route? It might help you to decide. 

I think Linds had DE. She is also young. Maybe she will be able to give you some advice/encouragement.

Hoping for better news at your scan on Friday hun. Till then,    

Love Molly
x


----------



## murtle

Dear Vaso

So sorry to hear your news.   Try not to get too upset at this stage until you've had a scan. My clinic don't do blood tests during Tx as they say the results are too unpredictable. You may be like me, I respond very slowly to begin with then have a late stage growth spurt. I think my body likes to get my lining sorted first before it works on the follies. Fingers crossed you get some good news on Friday.  

Thanks for the follie dances. They seem to have worked as today I have 5 follies.   Had a bit of a dilemma at the clinic this morning as doc wasn't sure if they would be ready for ec by Friday but also thought they would be too mature by Monday. As my lining is just perfect she decided to go with Friday, taking into account this last stage growth spurt I always seem to have. I'm praying hard it happens this time round.   Why oh why don't they work weekends to fit in with my body  

Jelly - I was wondering what you were up to. Been a bit quiet lately. I hope everything is OK.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Vaso

Thanks for you messages, they really do help.
As for the counsellor, to be honest I have been quite stingy, as we have been saving every single penny we have to be able to afford the Tx. My clinic offers one free counselling session, then its £50 a go thereafter.
However, there is a possibility that the best counsellor in the world may be with me 24/7 from Monday onwards: MUM. My dad passed away 6 weeks ago and she has (understandably) been behaving like a zombie since. She heard me crying on the phone last night and that's when she snapped back into her old self and said 'right, I'll see if I can find a flight over, looks like I'm needed, no use in me sitting here on my own and mourning dad - don't worry we'll see what we will do'. (She lives in Greece).
I'll let you know how I get on with the scan on Friday.

xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

Your mum sounds one in a million. Enjoy your time with her. Sounds like you really need each other at the moment.


----------



## Aliday

here's a hug from me Vaso   so glad your mum is coming,
my mum always hits the nail on the head and  always understands, unlike DH sometimes. Hope things change for you and the follies have woke up  

Murtle  5 follies , sounds good for fri   
good luck

hi Jelly, hope the uss went well

mrs g , yikes its all go, funny how your body plays games. good luck for stimming.

Lilly, Jessygirl have you started stimming yet? i felt no different during d/r just hot flushes at night!

Me, just plodding at the mo, dd is back to normal and we're planning a break to Scotland next week.Going to Edinburgh for 2 days, then up to Dornoch, past inverness for a week . I can't wait to get away to be honest.
speak to you all soon
love to everyone
ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Vaso- Donâ€™t give up hope just yet, there is still a chance you will produce follies.
I responded to stims for iui (menopure) by having really low E2 then suddenly it just shot up high (when it felt like it of course) Hurrah to your mum, sure you will be feeling more positive with her help soon. Good luck 

Murtle- great news, good luck for your e/c 

Aliday- I donâ€™t start stims until 5th August if my scan is ok the day before. 
Your break sounds great, I love Scotland


----------



## Jellyhead

Hello my loverly ladies....

Just to let you know the Nuchal scan was fine   both twins passed one higher than the other but they said that was norm. They both had their nasal bones too and were put in low risk cat....so i can now start to relax and enjoy...     what a relief. I was at the same hospital in Euston where i had my IUI's so i popped up to tell them the good new (i thought it would be nice for them to hear a fantastic outcome my fertility treatment and it does work!!) 

Anyways thats me...
Big HI to my pal STRUTHIE....how are you? 
MURTLE... All the best for E/C feels like easter hope the bunny gets loads of fab eggs!!! 
Hi to LILL
ALI.....thanks for asking after me....nice to see i am not forgotton   enjoy your break hun!!
VASO...don't give up..i was a slow responder too...you may have to stimm a bit longer thats all, keep in there.... 
Anyways lots of love to all the new girls i don't really know but good luck to you...it's all worth it 
speak soon love Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie

Hi Jayne 
I'm ok my darling,sounds like you are doing fab!
Glad the scan went well.

We are moving onto DIUI,so I will be an IUI after all!
Please keep in touch,I love reading your posts xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Jelly,

Great news from your scan  Good to see that everything is going well. Enjoy the rest of your pg.


----------



## Vaso

Jelly
excellent news about the scan       

Once again, thanks to everyone for their messages of support, you girls know exactly what to say. If anyone tells me once more that I should relax and that it will happen naturally I will slap them really hard  

xxx
V.


----------



## linds

Hi Vaso,

I'm so sorry that you're having a tough time.  It's not the end hun, you still might respond ok and if not then it just wasn't meant to happen just yet.  I donated half my eggs to another couple so that their miracle could happen and if that's what you need then it's not the end.  You can still get pregnant but it will take more time (and more money  )

Never give up. We're all here for you and your miracle will happen.  Maybe you'll have fabulous news at your scan tomorrow and you'll wonder why your consultant had to put you through so much worry!

Good luck hun, and try to smile -it will help.


----------



## MollyW

Sorry Linds - I am SO  !!! I thought you'd HAD donor eggs, not given them... Anyway  to you - what a lovely, generous thing to do. Hope you are feeling okay. Bet you're counting the days till your scan...  

Murtle - great news on the follies   Good luck for tomorrow.    Will be thinking of you... 

Congrats on nuchal Jelly. Looking GOOD!  

Vaso - bless your Mum coming over to see you. I'm sure you're right, she'll be the best counsellor you could have. 

Love to Struthie, Starr, Lily, Ali and everyone else...
Molly
x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

It is a bit quiet in here at the moment, where are you all?

Nasty news about the recent events in London, I hope it dose not effect any of us ff people in any major way.

My d/r seems to be going ok. I don't think I am having any side effects still (lucky me )
I am however having very strange dreams  Last night I dreamed that dh and I had to go and live with nuns in a village made just for them. We had to stay in separate rooms and lead separate lives. When we finally go to be together the nuns moved an old lady in with us who needed 24 hour care so we never had time for each other  Strange or what! Maybe these dreams are from the drugs?


----------



## MollyW

Thinking of you Murtle....     
 Good Luck for EC! 
               
Love Molly
x


----------



## Vaso

Good luck for EC murtle        

Lily - dream about DH living with nuns huh? What can I say? Sounds pervy...I think this Tx business is making us lose it! DH told me today that he saw a dream where his brother (just had -ve ICSI recently and are trying again) asked him for some sperm...with the plan to swap the sample in the little room and none would know   I keep seeing that I'm in my bed cuddling a baby - I think I'm the most sane of the lot  

Had scan today - no follies. ZERO. Was told to carry on inj till monday in case I get the odd one developing and then do an IUI. Oh well...It looks as though its DE for us next. At least I won't have a sore bum as I won't have to go through the inj. Clinic said that I am allergic to the inj and that's why the sore   So the stupid injs are strong enough to make my botty sore but not strong enough to wake up my stupid ovaries?  

I think I'm going to stay in all weekend and take it easy...Mum is cooking and will bring my favourite home-cooked food with her on Monday to make me feel better 'because I haven't been looking after myself'. Where does she think I live? Ethiopia and there's no food here?!     

Love to everyone else and hope all those in London won't have too much trouble getting home tonight. Have a great weekend

xx
V.


----------



## murtle

Thanks Molly  

I had a really good ec today. On MOnday I had 4 folies, Wed a fifth follie was found but a bit on the small side but today they managed to collect 6 eggs!!! They confirmed this several times as I kept thinking I'd dreamt it. Fingers crossed they are all mature enough to be fertilised. We'll find out tomorrow.

VAso - I am so sorry to hear the news of your scan. I can only imagine how you are feeling at the moment. Hope you manage to relax this weekend. Enjoy your time with your mum.   I really do hope you get some response during the weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Vaso

Good morning girls!
Any news murtle? How many fertilised? Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you  

How's everyone else?  

xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

Only 3 fertilised this time. Looks like the late runners weren't mature enough. Keeping everything crossed they survive the weekend. Et scheduled for 11am Monday. Feeling very tired, sore and emotional today.  Hope I snap out of it soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jessygirl

Good luck murtle, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Aliday

Murtle,
good news ,on having 3 fertilise, sending
   
it only takes one , 
think positive, think positive, think positive

Hope something has happened over we/end Vaso, fingers , toes and everything else crossed.
ali


----------



## sunny24

hi girls just wondered if i could join you i am currently on 2ww with 4th and final iui and am now looking nto ivf as its not looking to good.  could any one offer any advice on what to do and how to get on to the ivf list or program i dont mind paying thanks sunny24 xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend 

Vaso-Hi, sorry to hear you were still not responding well at your last scan. I hope you grow some over the weekend, you never know. 
When dh and I first embarked on fertility treatment we thought the problem lay with his sperm and it is a shock to find you also have problems when they were not expected.
Your mum sounds just what you need at the moment oh and I to think your dreams are the sanest out of us all!

Sunny24- Welcome to this thread. You should ask your clinic for a review app. of your iui's (if they do not suggest it) and discuss moving on to IVF from there. Good luck 

Murtle- Keeping fingers crossed for a great result on Monday, good luck for your e/t 

!!!DANGER MOAN ALEART!!!
Girls I am having one of those days when you just do not know what to do with your self and anything you try is just not good enough 
I hate this feeling. Poor DH is getting the back lash from it to 
HORMONES


----------



## starr

Hey Murtle 

Well done on the eggs honey. Good luck for the transfer on monday xxxxxx

Vaso, sorry the folie dance did not help you too xxx Maybe you might get the iui. As they say it only takes one !!

Lilly it's just hormones, the price your dh has to pay as you have to take them  

Welcome to Sunny xx

Molly hope you're ok too xxx

Big hugs to all xxxxxxx

As for me well my sil and i hit the next sale today. Was ok not too bu dy and no queues. Bought loads includins some xmas pressies. yes i know vvvvv early but i couldn't resist the kids clothes for my nieces 

Love Starr xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

OHHHHH Murtle don't sad ....  be positive only takes one to do the job!!!! as you say it is so emotional and tiring...   everything crossed for you on Monday my friend!!!       and some more        
Make sure you get on that sofa  when you get home and relax..... don't move or else  
lots of love Jelly     a few more!!


Good luck with iui STRUTHIE....
love to Vaso, lilly, everyone...my dinner here sorry (yum yum Indian) will come back for personals later xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hello Girls

I have so much to catch up on but it is 445 in the morning here and I can't sleep. We have been really busy settling in and trying to find a house etc. Got the hossie sorted so that is one thing done. Three quick things

1. Fergie---Congrats, delighted well done
2. Murtle---I only had 3 fertilise and look at me---quality not quantity as we still also have one in the freezer
3. A big hi to Molly, Lilly, Starr and all the ladies that my brain is too fried to mention

Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3

Aussiemeg- Good to see you posting  
I hope you are settling in well


----------



## murtle

Thanks Megan

You've made me feel really positive again. I'm actally looking forward to tomorrow (except for the 400 mile round trip).   Sounds like the move is going well.

Jelly -   No more sad Murtle.  

Vaso - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Starr - sounds like you had fun at the sales. Bet your neices get their pressies before xmas though  

Lilly - Hooray! Sounds like you are getting some side effects  When do you start stimming? Can't be long now.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Murtle- boo to the side effects! feeling much better now 
I start stimming on 5th August if my scan the day before is ok.

  Good Luck for Tomorrow


----------



## fergie

Murtle

Well done on your 3 little ones- hoping they have a good w/e and that all goes well on Monday. 

AussieMeg- glad to hear you have arrived safely and are settling in. It was always your story that gave me hope to carry on. We have our first scan at 6.5 weeks in ~2 weeks time. 

Vso- how are you doing? I hope you're haviung a relaxing w/e.

Love to all the other ladies here.

fergie


----------



## *looby*

Just a real quickie to Wish Murtle all the best for ET today,

Murtle - will be thinking of you and willing those embies to snuggle down safe   

Love to all,

Looby xxx


----------



## struthie

Good luck today Murtle,hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Vaso

Murtle - hope ET went smoothly today. Now the madness beginns   Keeping everything crossed for you  
Lilly - at least you are aware that you are moody!  ^beware^ I was behaving like the    when I was d/r but I wouldn't admit it, I thought that everything was normal and that my DH was moody. The day after I stopped sniffing I realised what a   I was and I remember waking up in a good mood for the first time in 10 days
Sunny - wellcome! When is your consultation? Don't give up hope yet honey...It's not over until AF appears...   when do you test?
Starr - NEXT sale huh?! Well done girl, you're so organised with Xmas presies
Fergie - when do you go for your first scan? has it sunk in yet?

I have some (small) good news (well, it couldn't get any worse, could it?!). I went in today for a scan and  I HAVE ONE TINY FOLLIE       

I am so excited! And it's on the left ovary (my right tube is hydro). I will keep on injecting and go back on weds to see if it keeps on growing (it's only 10.5mm today). If it is, I will have an IUI. 

I am so happy, even if I don't get pregnant this time, at least this shows that I have some eggs left and maybe there is still hope with my own eggs...

I really rested this weekend, I was so stressed and upset, etc that I spent two days mostly sleeping or watching rubbish TV and veging out. Maybe the rest had something to do with my little follie? I don't think so, but it felt good...

Love to all
xxx
V.


----------



## Candy

Murtle good luck sweetie, really hoping you get some real beauties and that come ET they are ready to stick around as you really deserve this positive, so hoping like Tricia you will be 2nd time lucky        

So sorry that I can't read or reply to anyone else, just had J asleep on me upstairs, hes been quite poorly, put him down after texting Kim and thinking I must get online, but hes stirring so not got long as DH is at work, love to all and please believe I am rooting for you all.

Special kisses to Kim, Molly, Star, Michelle


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Murtle- I hope all went well for you today  

Vaso-Great news about your follie 
I have had medicated iui cycles where I have not made any follies at all with 4 amps of menopure (the highest my clinic will give for iui) and then went on after to get good responses to the same drugs in different cycles. What I am trying to say is please do not give up hope of being able to use your own eggs. My past history proves that there is still a good chance that you would respond differently in another cycle. Letâ€™s hope you get to do iui this time and get a bfp and do not need to test what I am saying.
Oh and bye the way, I only admit my moods are down to d/r to you guys, would not ever dream of admitting it to dh even though he knows it himself.

Candy- I hope j is feeling better now, take care 

 Hello and hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Ajax

Murtle - hope everything went well for you today - sending lots of     to you.
Haven't been able to get near pc for almost a week.  13 realatives now gone - place finally looking normal again.
Sorry to say this BUT AF didnt really get started!!    Though it had but next morning it had dissappeared   Had similar this morning.  Well confused now.  
Will catch up properly soon.

Love to all of you
Amandax


----------



## starr

Murtle... hope all went well today, been thinking of you both today. rest up and keep those embies warm and snuggly xxxx

*Attention Mrs G's Af* Will you behave and arrive normally so she can get on with this cycle... You're not big and not clever. I expect you on parade asap!!!!!

Hey Vaso.... grow follie grow. It could be just the one you need xx

Big hugs to Looby and Baby cherry, xxx

Big hugs too for Candy and Baby J, hope he's better soon xxxxx

Hello to all the rest of the ivf'ers..

Love Starr xxx


----------



## MollyW

Just wanted to say hi to Murtle, hope ET went well yesterday.    

Great news about your follie Vaso, 10.5mm isn't that tiny!  A few more days of stabbing will hopefully do the trick... 

 to Starr. Great to hear from you.

Also  to Looby & Cherry - hope your Mum is on the mend...

Candy - hope little man is feeling better and its nothing serious.  

AussieMeg - glad you are settling in your new life. Hope the twinnies are okay - jet-setters already!  

Lily -   hope you'll be more like your old self soon.

Good luck tomorrow Struthie.  

Mrs G   at the naughty AF. She's never there when you need her and always around when you don't.  

Hi to Billie, Bobble, Ali, Chantelle, Fergie, Linds, Sunny, Jelly, JessyGirl and anyone I've missed.

Love Molly
x


----------



## murtle

Thanks ladies

I am very pleased with our transfer yesterday, it went a lot smoother than last time. We had a lovely grade 1, 7 cell ambie and a grade 2, 4 cell ambie put back. Hopefully they're getting nice and comfy.  We weren't able to have assissted hatching as the grade 2 wasn't good enough and the grade 1 was too good that they didn't want to risk damaging it. On the whole, I am feeling a lot more positive this time round.

Great news on your follie, Vaso

                 

  GROW FOLLIE GROW 

Mrs-G - Probably all those relies scared her off. I hope you had a fab weekend with dd christening. Lets hope af decides to return soon      

Candy - I do hope Jacob is feeling better today. 

Lilly - You seem to be down regging forever hun. I hope the hormonal mood swings don't get you down. 

Jessy - How are you doing sweetie. I hope the sniffing is going well for you. 

I guess it's time to have another lie down. Have been vertical for at least 1 hour, far too long 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Fantastic news Murtle! 
Good luck on 
Love Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

I hope it's okay if I join you all (I know quite a few of you already  ).

Moosey (DP) had her FSH done today and it's too high for us to carry on with IUI or to try IVF with her eggs but we're going to have a review meeting on Thursday and ask about me donating eggs to her.  I'd love to hang out with you guys while I get poked and prodded!!!

It'll take me a while to catch up with all your news but       for Murtle and anyone else 2wwing and congratulations to the BFPs (there seems to be a lot of you!!!) and hello to everyone else.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

hi there girls.

here it is 4am in the morning and I am not sleeping. 

VIL and Moosey hi there and welcome over here. I think it is quite lovely if you donate your eggs VIL to Mooosey...how terribly romantic really. Sorry I haven't caught up with you two much but with the moving etc  been busy as anything. 

Murtle, one of my bubbas was a 7 cell embie so hopefully snap on that one. I can't wait for 2 weeks for testing for you and it is only day 2. Don't think I am going to be too much support for calmness over your 2ww due to my high levels of excitement for you and as I have got all good yummy feelings as your cycle reminds me soooo mych of mine.

Mrs G--I am not even thinking of your af in an attempt tot overrul the watched kettle approach

Yay on your follie Vaso

Hello my lovely Molly. Colin has gone off to Japan today for a few days so I can stretch out in the bed (the twins already seem to take up sooo much room...they must be male!) and be very decadent in this tropical climate by lazing beside the hotel pool...hmmm incredibly glamourous beach whale look!

Hey there Starr good to see you back.

Lilly as for moods I don't admit to having been moody at all during the last 7 or soo months. Any mood change is clearly in everyone else's minds! Of course if anyone revelas my posts over hte time they may develop a different opinion but it is my mood swing and I will claim what I want! Great news to hear you starting stimming soon.


Hi there to Candy, Bobble, Fergie, Looby and the girls I have missed.

Love Megan

PS Big secret that I can't keep to myself any longer.  I had a scan the other day and reckon I know what sex one of the twins is as twin 1 appears to have the same lack of modesty as Colin !!!!


----------



## Vaso

Hello everyone,

Murtle - fantastic news on your embryos! Excellent!   And thanks for the follie dance, I am convinced it did the trick  

Ausiemeg - I am so jealous reding your post, it's drizzling here, it's really grey and they said that it will carry like this for a while. Enjoy the sun. I wouldn't be able to keep a secret like your to myself either! HOORAY  

I went for a scan today and there is some growth on that little follie, it has grown from 10.5 to 14.5 today and I am going again tomorrow and Friday for scans to check up on it. It should be ready for the IUI on Friday, therefore told DH not to book himself for anything at work that he can't get out off. The other good news is that I have 1 or 2 days of injections left (well, until next time!) and my legs and bum can begin to heal.

I am back at work roday and I'm walking a bit funny (I injected in the leg last night as bum couldn't take it any more) and all the men in the office are SSOOOOO embarassed to ask me how I'm feeling (they know it's something gynae) it's comical    I feel sorry for them

Do you know whether I can use an ovulation prediction kit while I am still injecting Menogon (same as Menopur)? Menogon contains LH and the ovulation predition kit detects LH. Does Menogon interfere with the ov kit? I know I should trust my Dr, but just in case the Dr was having a bit of an 'off' morning I thought I'd ask you girls! They told me to use an ovulation prediction kit tomorrow morning just in case the follie decides to drop.

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

Afternoon ladies

How are we all. I'm bored. It's piddling down in Wales and there is only so much daytime tv a girl can subject herself to. I am going to catch up on some paperwork after I've caught up with everyone on here.

Vaso -  Wow! Your follie is making up for lost time and growing well.   at your work colleagues. Make the most of it, theyâ€™ll soon get bored. OPKs detect a surge in LH rather than just the presence of it so if the doc thinks its worth doing it then I would. I hope he gave you some free ones as they cost a flipping fortune. 

Megan - Ooooh! I love secrets!   How lovely of you to share with us. I hope you manage to get back into a better sleep routine, you must be shattered. But then again, catching up with a nap by the pool sounds bliss, especially as its chucking it down here. Iâ€™ve got 2 weeks off and I guarantee it will rain the whole time.  

Welcome Vic and Moosey. That is such a wonderful thing you are doing Vic. Although both of you on hormones might get a bit scary!!!   Good luck with the meeting tomorrow.

Lilly - How are you doing sweetie! Been baking anything delicious this week.  

Jessy â€“ How is the down regging going for you? Any idea when you start stimming?  

Mrs_G â€“ Any news on af?    

Molly â€“ How are you? Have you finished your detox diet?  

Looby â€“ I hope you mum is on the road to recovery. Much love to you and baby Cherry.  

Struthieâ€“ Not long before you start again. I hope it went well with the counsellor today.  

Ali â€“ Have a good time is Scotland. I hope the weather is better than it is in Wales at the moment.  

Welcome Sunny. I am praying you wonâ€™t need to be on this thread as you are going to get a   on this iui. Good luck.  

Fergie â€“ How are you feeling flower? When do you go for your scan?  

Jelly â€“ Loving your profile piccie, so cute. Canâ€™t believe you are already  at 12 weeks. Where does the time go!  

KarenC â€“ I spotted on another thread that you are expecting twinnies! Congratulations sweetie. I hope the morning sickness eases off soon.

Linds â€“ How are you? Still on cloud9 I bet. Good luck for the scan today.  

Aless â€“ I hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday.  

Cathy â€“ Youâ€™re a little bit quiet. I hope everything is ok with you. Probably busy in the garden I would imagine.  

Starr â€“ A cruise with the family   not my idea of a relaxing holiday. Give me a secluded beach with just my dh for company and Iâ€™d be well happy.

Candy â€“ I hope baby Jacob is feeling better. Sloppy wet kisses to you both.   

 to everyone else

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

GO EMBIES>>>>>>>    GO EMBIES   

wishing those embies to get stuck in deep MURTLE.......  Just take it easy and don't over do anything.... plenty of rest, water,milk, RELAX RELAX............ the three of us have everything crossed for you  

Hope you all are well....... enjoying the loverly cold wet weather he he   still waiting for my hospital appointment   so no news my end just getting fatter and fatter!!!! Ahhhhhh feel I'm gonna pop already 

Love to you all..... The loverly STRUTHIE.....FERG.....CANDY....AUSSIE.....VASO...LILY....JESSIE.....BOBS....LOOBYYYYYYYY.....ALI..
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Murtle 
Our appointment is at 6pm,will update later,hope you are taking it easy xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Mrs_g- Our bodies are guaranteed to do this â€œhaha you will have to wait for meâ€ when we are waiting to start  Hope it sorts itself out for you soon. 

Murtle- Good to hear your transfer went well, your embies sound great. Good luck with your 2ww 
No I have not been baking at all this week, I have been absorbed in housework instead.

Struthie- Hope your app went well tonight 

VIL and Moosey- welcome, Good luck 

AussieMeg- You peeper! Glad to see the scan went well. 
I could not have kept that secret!

Vaso- great news that your follie is growing 

Hi to all I have not mentioned yet


----------



## struthie

Just to let you know the counselling was fab,all was fine.
So then I had my blood taken for CMV,then we filled out the form for characteristics from the donor,when asked what build my dh was I said fat - I was feeling cheeky!
Nurse told me off,when she asked what my hair colour is dh said ginger,knowing I hate that!
I told her to put auburn!
She said hopefully they will get at least two donors,but if not then they will import from abroad,she said they haven't had a problem so far but just wanted to warn us.
Now we just wait for af,its due today or tomorrow,so hoping it comes soon.
Bye for now xxx


----------



## jane12

Struthie all sounds good.

I have just started sniffing on my first round of IVF have aheadache already roll on 3 weeks of this.

Hope everybody else is ok.

Good luck to all in 2WW

take care

Jane


----------



## Vaso

Hello everyone,
I had a scan today and the follie is growing nicely (16mm today). One more day of the dreaded Menogon tonight, trigger jab tomorrow (Choragon), and IUI in Saturday   Last night my thigh swell up from the inj the day before, it was like having half an orange growing out of the side of my bum - and believe me, I do not need extra inches there   Clinic said today 'it's just an allergy, it will go down', thank goodness I have an elasticated skirt to wear to work (yes, very trendy, I know). Thanks to everyone for the encouragement. If I don't get the first positive HPT in my life this time, I am going to switch clinics and ask for different drug regimens before I go shopping for a DE.

Murtle: how are you coping with all the strenuous activity of changing channels on the TV remote? I'm only jealous, cause I'm at work

Mrs G: I have a couple over for dinner tonight and I'm wondering how to organise everything, how on earth did you manage with 13 relatives?! 

Candy: how's baby Jacob? hope he is feeling much better by now

Victoria: how did your review meeting go today?...Hope all goes well

Lilly: hope you and your DH are coping with the moods. Won't be long till you start injecting and then the real fun starts

Ausiemeg: it is July and it was actually foggy this morning in London (and of course raining). Just thought I'd tell you so that you realise how very lucky you are

Struthie: sounds as though the counselling and the nurse meeting went OK and both of you are feeling positive about it, as you should be. I really hope things work out for you honey, and good news is that the IUI is not as horrible as all the ivf stuff (injs, proceedures, etc). And 2 donors huh? Sounds as though the blokes are lining up for you 

Sunny: when are you testing?

Love and kisses to everyone else Jessy, Molly, Looby, Ali, Fergie, Jelly

xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

Awwww Vaso, no wonder you're sore. My jabs were all sub cut except for the trigger jab which was intramusc and that hurt like hell. I couldn't cope with doing  an intramusc jab everyday. You are sooo brave. Hooray for that follie     Good luck for Sat  

Struthie - Sounds like you had a really good meeting last night. I'm really excited for you.    

Mrs_G - Any signs today?  

Lilly - Housework? Forgotten what that is  

VIL- Hope your meeting goes well today. Good luck.  

I think I shall busy myself with some internet shopping today. Nothing else to do, it's still peeing down here.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks murtle for the invite back to here  ....i'd been away from here for so long i find it difficult keeping up with too many threads ....having egg collection 2 moro...we thought it would be on monday... cons will do iui then hopefully  ivf plus icsi  as i only have 3 big follies and 2 smaller ones.... but either an ovary or follicle is right near an artery to my left leg....which is a bit scarey ... so may have to put a needle through my tummy this is how they used to collect the eggs ..years ago !!luckily he performed his first one in 18months yesterday... 
have been checking up on you lot from time to time.....
lots of love caroline xxx


----------



## Holly C

Love and Luck to each and every one of you


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=7.0

May it bring you all the luck in the world!!

H xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Struthie- I am glad to hear your counselling session went well. It sounds like things are moving along quite nicely for you at the moment. I wish you all of the luck in the world for a good result from DIUI 

Vaso- Your follie sounds like it is playing the game now Good luck with your IUI 
Hope your bum is better 

Murtle- Snap! I am also internet shopping today 
Have you bought anything nice?

Ck6- Welcome back 
 Good luck for your egg collection tomorrow  

Holly C- Thank you for the new home 

I only have a week left until I go for my scan to see if I can start stimming


----------



## ck6

thank you lilly xxxx


----------



## murtle

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Linds 
Murtle 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy, BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 -EDD 07/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05  
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 01/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 

*IVF Students *      

CK6 - 2ww testing 14/08 
Vaso - 2ww testing 12/08  
Lilly - Stimming Good luck this time round  
Jessygirl - Stimming Good luck this time round  
Jane12 - down regging Good luck this time round 
Struthie - diui Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

VIL & Moosey - Starting ivf soon
Chantelle - Starting round 2 in August 
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
MollyW - Detoxing!
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
CathyA - Starting IVF in October
petal b - Starting IVF in September
Aliday - Waiting for FET
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Mrs_G - Starting ivf soon

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out*

  

Bobble
Billie
DebbieB
Starr
Angus
Mizz
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra


----------



## murtle

Lilly - Having a dilemma with this e-shopping. Loads of nice stuff I want but I can't decide what size to buy. Feeling a bit fat at the moment due to all the Tx, lack of exercise and eating 'cos I'm bored. If Tx works then its best to buy the next size up which will be more comfy. If it fails I should buy my current size and lose a couple of pounds. But I need clothes now as I have loads of work and going out stuff but not a lot of casual, knocking about the house stuff. I've bookmarked the bits I want and will show dh tonight.

Caroline - That artery sounds scary. I'm glad he's practiced before he works on you. I'm curious about iui and ivf at the same time. How does that work?

I have to go and sort my hair out. I washed it this morning and I've only just taken the towel off. Very interesting style I now have  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ck6

hi murtle..not actually sure think its ivf that may turn into iui  or has dh got to produce an awful lot of    no pressure on him !!! its lucky i really like my consultant makes you feel very comfortable...so we shall see.... i have a question is it nil by mouth from midnight forgot to ask and its a bit late now doh......maybe go for the size bigger for comfort   caroline xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Murtle I just realised that you are testing on 08/08. In the chinese calendar (gosh I have been immersed into the culture already!) this is such a lucky date as it means great riches in terms of family, love and money!!!!!!

I Can't sleep tonight so going mad!

Love
Megan


----------



## linds

Bad news from us I'm afraid.  We went for 6 week scan yesterday and only had empty sac.  The nurse believes the embryo probably stopped growing at around 5 weeks.  We've got another scan in one weeks time just in case a miracle happens but they said we shouldn't get our hopes up and should expect to miscarry in next 3-4 weeks.

We're obviously very upset. Lots of tears    

I really hope our baby will happen soon.


----------



## lilly2k3

Linds- I am so sorry to hear the result of your scan dose not look good 
I am preying for a miracle for you.


----------



## starr

Aww Linds honey i'm so sorry.......

I know exactly how you feel been there myself this year.   :'

Is there any chance she could be wrong??  I know scans can be a bit hit and miss sometimes. Have they checked your hsg blood count??

I'm really hoping for good news, but if not then if you need anything please let me know...

Thinking of you

Love Starrxxxxxx


----------



## murtle

Oh Linds, 

I am so sorry sweetheart.   I really hope and pray you get better news next week.

lots of love 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Ajax

Oh linds - I am so terribly sorry for you and DH. Sending you both a great big  .  Also keeping fingers crossed for that miracle.  Lots of love to you xx

Murtle - hope that you are having lots of rest and are not going too crazy yet.  Must be something in the water....i too have taken to this e-shopping like a duck to water.  I think you should opt for bigger size too - always makes me feel better if clothes are loose!!  Have you made any purchases yet?
Vaso - Hope things are still going better for you  
Glad all went well at the counselling session Struthie.
Lilly - only 1 week left - how exciting, not long now!
Megan - hoping that you have finally managed to get some sleep.
 to Vil and Moosey.  Fingers crossed for both of you this time around.
Jessygirl - how are things going with you? 
Good luck to you ck6

Well my state of play still has not changed    .
Will call the Consultant's office tomorrow to arrange my hysteroscopy for next week and to see what this "blockage" is in my endo-cervical canal.  He was going to go it 10 days after AF but now says to have this and he will give me meds to kick start my system.  Cant say im thrilled at the prospect of this despite him reassuring me that it is very simple and routine but i must find some courage and get it over and done with.  Keep having mini panic's at the thought of it.  I am sure i will have to face much worse in the years to come but right now this is scarey!  Never mind, am off to the south of France for a wedding next weekend so that can cheer me up im sure   

Lots of love to anybody who i have forgotto mention  

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Linds, I will hope for that miracle, thinking of you and praying, please let us know how you get on and please let us support you through this


----------



## Vaso

Linds, so sorry to hear your news....we're all hear for you honey

Mrs_G: I would panic as well! Try 'some' alcohol before you go   It helped me when I was petrified for the HyCoSy. I had quite a bit the night before, woke up with a horrid hungover and still drunk, but somehow it numbed the panic. It helped me...but my I must have stunk of alcohol, don't know what the radiologist thought of me!

My body decided to drop the egg today (the ovulation kit was positive today) and therefore, I am having the IUI this afternoon. So, no trigger jab, in fact NO MORE NEEDLES! For a while at least...I am so cross with the clinic that they put me on Menogon and I was injecting intra-muscularly for 12 days and having such a sore bum unnecessarily! Yesterday I tried Menopur as the Menogon run out, and although the subcut injection was more painful, I don't feel a thing today, no soreness, nothing! Stupid idiots  

I'm going at 2:30 to get basted, and then my troubles are over (for while at least).

xxx
V.


----------



## linds

I've spent so long crying my eyes are beginning to look a bit alien. On the same day we were told our baby is probably dead my best friend gave birth to her second.....I'm really happy for her but it was bad timing really!  I'm still using the pessaries for a week incase a miracle does occur next wednesday but the nurse did say not to get my hopes up as there was nothing at all in the egg sac.  There is a risk that the embryo has gone astray elsewhere and we could be looking at an eptopic but she had a good look around and couldn't see anything.  

Once we've had the scan next wednesday and it's all confirmed I plan to get very drunk!  I've still got mild OHSS so need to keep my fluids up- lets hope that includes Vodka!

Sometimes life is very unfair.


----------



## Vaso

Oh Linds honey, life is so, so unfair...Sending you and DH loads of hugs  

I don't think I would have been able to handle my friend giving birth to her second baby on the same day...Can't imagine what you're feeling right now...I know that in time, you will feel better and that your miracle will eventually happen. 

Sending you lots of love and cuddles. Sorry I'm not there to make you cups of tea

xxx
V.


----------



## murtle

Oh Linds,

How do you cope with that. My heart goes out to you both  

Life really does suck sometimes

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle

GO VASO GO VASO GO VASO GO


----------



## jane12

Hi linds I am so sorry  hoping and praying for a miracle.

Take Care

Jane


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello all,

WARNING ^beware^
Feeling VERRY moody today again girls, this yo-yo thing is becoming hard now.

Murtle- I hope you have decided and ordered something really nice for your self. 
I bought a video player, (cos mine broke a couple of weeks ago and need one to watch my old movies on vhs) A new skirt and a new top. I know what you mean about the eating because you are board though, I am turning back in to a 

Mrs_g- Sending you lots of    to help you stay calm. I am sure you will be just fine.

Vaso- It is 2.35 as I write this and I am hoping your basting is going or has gone really well. Good luck for your 2ww 
I would also be angry at clinic if they did to me what yours have done to you.

Linds-


----------



## Ajax

Vaso - What a quick worker you are my lady!!!    Hope all went well and your well and truely basted by now!

Dear Linds - still thing of you xxx

Well i managed to call the clinic - believe me, this was a major achievement for me!!  Wish i had not bothered   Everything was going so smoothly.....arranged appt for wednesday afternoon, got help on where to put emla cream to over-come the needle into a vein thing for sedation, and then for some reason i said to the nurse " oh and remember my husband will be with me throughout" and she said there was no way he was allowed to do this.  I told her that the consultant assured us that he could be there as i was so nervous and the nurse continued to ask why i needed DH with me.  Hello!!  Terrified, pathetic excuse for a female over here!!  So i said i would not have it done and just to cancel it! 
Was so upset but my DH called up and demanded that the cons called him which he has not done yet.  Taken so long to get this far and now it looks like ive hit a huge brick wall.  I know that i am not normal and have "issues" and irrational fears but i really do not know where we will go from here.  Beginning to doubt my own ability to go through this and i take off my hat to all you fantastic girls who have not only been there once but several times.
Even rereading this makes me feel really pathetic.....sorry for me me me!

I do hope everyone else out there is doing really well today  
Love 
A x

P.s - You know what else that great nurse suggested? - that i do a pregnancy test as i was 2 months over due for AF!!  Wish i had thought of that! Doh!!


----------



## struthie

Yippee Af arrived,so onto DIUI for us,wish us luck xxx


----------



## Jellyhead

So Sorry Linds       

GOODLUCK Vasco!!!!!!

YIPPEE AF !!!!! Struthie.....enjoy hopefully this maybe your last one!!!! GOOD LUCK Hun!!!!!

Just a quickie to say Hi Ya!!   
Me plodding along I seem to be a scan collector have another with my first hospital check up on Weds!! he he he no. 4 !!! Going to see if there are any dingily dangly bits..prob to early but i will put on my goggles and have a nose!!

love to all you fab girls......
Murtle...your gonna be a internetshopaholic!!! SPEND SPEND SPEND...hope you are doing good!!

love Jelly Belly xxx


----------



## struthie

Hi Jayne 
Yes I hope its the last one for a while too!

Can't believe you are 13 weeks already,thats just mad,are you doing ok?
Scan number 4 - you are very naughty,would love to see some scan pics!

How are your other kiddies reacting to the news of twins,bet they are so excited!


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Mrs_g- I hope your clinic sort something out for you soon 

Jelly- Good to hear all is going well with you 

    Good Luck with IUI Struthie


----------



## ck6

linds sending you a big huge  
mrs g are you at a private clinic  very sorry to read the way you have been treated i hope the cons phones you and you get the result you need  
 jelly wow 13 weeks already .... that's cool...good luck with your scan and seeing dingaling dangaling bits   xx
hi strutie good luck with diui xx
hi lilly how are your mood swings ?xx
murtle  how are you doing...are you on your 2ww hope its going well    xx
hi vaso  think we are cycle buddies.....  xx

well cons got 2 eggs out of 2 follies, one remaining follie i had iui... the eggs have been icsi 'ed'  one has fertislised not sure about the other yet will know more tomorrow  so hopefully one way or antoher we have a chance this month.... 

we are off out tonight i have a dd who will be 21 next sat ...we have to celebrate with her tonight as out on the tiles next week ....with mates going up to london in a limo...i've still never been in a limo  
hope everyone is ok dispite this awful 'summer' we're having .... love caroline xxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle

Well done Caroline. Looks like you're in with a good chance having an iui as well.    

Have a great time tonight  

Hooray for   Struthie. Wishing you toms of luck with this cycle. I'm very excited for you.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ck6

murtle i was good .... no  .... can't remember what you should and shouldn't do on iui...had to read aussie meg's guide.... very informative...wish i read it months ago before we started this.... dh sperm count was down this month 25 million ..has been 45  and he has started taking vits cut out caffine etc... but the nurse told us it takes 3 months to show ? also feeling extremly bloated can't remember if that's normal  hope everyone had a good weekend ... off to bed now ..... love caroline xxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Just a quickie, as things are still pretty Manic 
Mum is still in hospital - But i so hope she will be around when little one 
makes an appearance.

I havent really had time to catch up - but just wanted you to know i hadnt 
forgotten you all,

Lots of Love 
Looby xx


----------



## Billie

Looby

You're still in my thoughts every day.  I keep checking in to see if you've been around to see how things are.  I pray that your mum improves and gets to see the baby as you say.  Take care of yourself and baby cherry, and DH of course!

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Dear Looby,

Didnt think you could get away without a birthday wish did you?!!

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!     

Hope you have wonderful day!

I am praying for your mom and that she will get to meet your little girl!

Lots of Love

Purpleal


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Ladies,

Just a little message to say hi! I am still around, but am busy training my replacement for maternity, so dont get much time to spend on the internet. I go on maternity leave in 3 weeks. Once at home, I will be able to post more regularly and keep up more with everyones news.

Hope you are all well!

Love Purpleal


----------



## struthie

Happy birthday Looby - have a lovely day!

I have my first DIUI scan booked for Friday xxx


----------



## murtle

Dear Looby

















Hope you have a great day.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi ladies

First and foremost HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY. Hoping your mum is doing ok and finds the strength to wait for baby cherry to say hello.

Murtle good to see you are spending your 2ww finding enviable icons

CK glad all the chances are maximised this month..keeping my fingers crossed

Linds I am so very sorry to hear your news and my heart goes out to you.

Well I am running Colin off to the airport as he is off to Perth today for a few days so catch you all later

M


----------



## Vaso

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY! 



So sorry to hear your mum is not well. Hope she pick up  

I had my IUI on Friday, and then went home and lied downt, too scared to sneeze, shower,  or go to the loo! Then spent all weekend with my DH   just in case the IUI timing was not perfect! I'm not complaining...Had to convince him first that there was no way we could danage the little egg   

Thought that with the IUI I would have escaped the boty bombs, but oh no, they said I need them   They're not that bad, honestly - someone was panicking about them, I don't remember who, but you needn't be...

Mrs G, any luck from the consultant yet? I would strongly complain if I were you, give them a piece of your mind!

Struthie: good luck with DIUI     

Murtle: have you gone mad from daytime TV yet?!

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned

xxx
V.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Aussie Meg - you have such a glamourous jet set life!!!  It's great to hear that things are going well for you and the little ones.

Vaso and Struthie - good luck with the IUI.

Murtle - How's the 2ww going?      

Linds - I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news.  I'm hoping for a miracle for you.

Mrs G - The nurse sounds horrible.  I'm not sure what procedure you're having but even if they don't want DH there they could be nice about it.  I had a big row with the radiographers when DP had her HSG because, although the doc said I could stay (behind the glass screen to protect me from xrays) the radiographer threw me out.  I managed a great big speech then went to the loos and cried (what a hero   ).  I'm glad your DH has rung them and I hope they get their act together.

CK6 - Did your message mean that you are having IUI this time or ICSI?  Whichever it is, i really hope it works for you.  

Looby Loo - Happy birthday!!! 

Moosey and I had our appointment and the doc confused us by saying that Moosey could probably have IVF with her own eggs even though her FSH was over 14.    They're going to monitor it again but we're both a bit sceptical about IVF working with Moosey's eggs so unless it's dropped significantly, we'll be doing the egg donation thing.  Moosey thinks it's hilarious that I now have to have the dildo scans, blood tests and other wonderful things   !!!!

 to Jellyhead, Lilly2K3, Jane12, Starr   , Billie and Purpleal (hope I haven't missed anyone).

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## ck6

happy birthday looby xx


hello just back from egg transfer...had iui on friday and one egg went back today..but cons quite happy with it as it was a grade one ..also had seven cells...he kept going on about the lining being good.... so one way or another...we also did   over the weekend so hopefully covered all the bases..... so offically on 2ww....
milking it this time..dh will be cooking clening washing etc   

hope everyone else is ok...i'm off for a lie down     love to everyone caroline xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Looby Lou- Happy Birthday  
Big hugs to you and yours  

Ck6- Good news on your embie going back, IUI and   Fingers crossed for you.  

Purpleal- Hi, good to see you posting   

Vaso- Good to see your IUI went well, good luck with your 2ww  

VIL- That’s good news that moosey may be able to use her own eggs! Best of luck to the both of you!

Well my mood swings seem to be sorting themselves out now (bring out the flags)
I have been quite level for the past couple of days. I am so looking forward to my scan on Thursday to hopefully get going with the stims


----------



## Ajax

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is well and managed to get through that "monday" feeling.

Firstly -   to Looby - Hope you had a great day x

CK6 - How busy have you been   Surely, after this marathan we are expecting good things.  Enjoy being waited on as much as possible.  Sending you     x

Vaso - You too have been a busy gal!  Seems like everyone is at it!!  Im just jealous!! 

Murtle - Hope everythings still ok with you and you are still taking it nice and easy. 

VIL - Glad things are looking up for you and Moosey.  Shame on Moosey's humour!!    At least if you do have to go through all the delights, she will be able to under stand. 
We have still not heard back from the clinic - shame on them.  I would not have minded but when someone says something and then goes back on their word it really and truely hacks me off!  He said DH could be with me full stop.  Think i may have to shop around for another clinic.  Maybe my consultant has too many patients to be bothered with us!! x

Lily - glad the moods have stopped swinging - good luck with the scan x

Struthie - good luck with your scan on friday x

Meg - nice to hear things are going well for you and the bumps x

Am now thinking that we may be better to delay our tx until after we come back from the US at the end of October.  Originally it should have all been finished by now and if the outcome had been good we would have been over 12 weeks and in a safer period to fly.  
If i did go ahead now and be sucsessful i would only be approx 7/8 weeks and i am not too sure what to do for the best.  If i wait until after hols and our cycle fails it would be very near to xmas as our failed IUI was last year!!
Any opinions greatfully received.

Love to all
Amandax


----------



## night nurse

Just popped in to wish Looby a very happy birthday!

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well, havn't read back so don't know whats happening so HELLO!

NN xx


----------



## murtle

Wow Nightnurse, so lovely to hear from you. How's life been treating you lately? 

Struthie - Good luck for Friday.   GROW FOLLIES GROW 

Linds - Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Mrs G - I would phone again.  My DH was allowed to come in with me. He had to wear a lead apron and the consultant was great at explaining everything to him on the screen. As for when to do Tx, I would say sooner rather than later but not sure about the flying bit. I'm sure AussieMeg flew in the early stages without any probs.

VAso - Welcome to the 2ww.  So glad you got the botty bombs too. 

VIL - I love Moosey's sense of humour.  It's great to share. 
CK6 - Great news on the embie. How's the 2ww going for you so far. When do you test - I can't work out which procedure to base it on. 

I'm quite jealous of all this baby dancing  that's going on around here. My poor DH has forgotten what it is 

Lilly - Glad the mood swings are settling down. Good luck for Thursday. Will be good to start stimming at last. 

Looby - I hope you had a lovely birthday and that your mum's health starts to improve soon.  

Jane and Jessie - Hope the down regging is going ok for you both and the side effects aren't getting you down too much.  

Nothing much to report from me. Have been having a problem with feeling short of breath over the weekend but have put it down to feeling anxious and sitting on my  for too long. Feeling much better today - maybe 'cos the sun made an appearance. 

 to everyone else.

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there girls.

Just a short note for Mrs G

I flew lots of times (both long, medium and short haul) from week 7 until week 23. I won't fly anymore now because I am of the opinon that if my babies were born they could now survive but not if they were born on a plane. So for an opinion on what you should do. Flying on a commercial pressurised aircraft poses a slightly increased radiation risk (which only has an effect if you are an air steward flying above 30000ft 3 times a week for 12 weeks) but no other risks I would definately have tx before you go. My reasons for this

1. If it works well it will probably be the last holiday in quite a while
2. If it doesn't work then a holdiay will help with the pain
3. If you wait for tx afterward you will be more focussed on tx then having a proper holiday
4. If you wait for tx and it fails you will have to deal with all the hard feelings from the past

The only discomfort I found was that I was sick on the plane and they don't seem to give you vomit bags anymore but I told the stewards I was pg in all cases and that I might be sick so they were lovely. Also take your own food on the plane just in case you can't eat anything they offer.

So that is my $2 worth.

I should write more but I am going to try and have another nap so will log on again when you are all asleep.

Love
Megan


----------



## Vaso

Hello everyone!
I am going quietly insane with the 2ww...woke up at 3am last night wondering if I was pregnant...probably not, my chances of failure with a single follie are 90%...I wonder if anyone has lost it while waiting to test. Testing day is next Friday 12/8. Murtle and caroline, when do you test?

However, apart from Tx life is going well: I'm going for an interview for my dream job this afternoon (chances of getting it are very slim but probably greater than getting pregnant!) and we booked to go on holiday 10-24 Sept to sunny Cyprus   I am so excited! mrs G, as you can see I'm not bothered as whether I will be pregnant as I don't feel very optimistic about the whole thing. And if I am pregnant, then I won't be the first pregnant lady to fly...I soooo need a holiday after all this Tx...

Love and xxx to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## jane12

Hi Murtle

Thanks for asking about the down regging going ok a few headaches so am going for some more accupuncture today.

Also feeling like AF is coming so painful tummy.

Glad you are feeling better today.  I get a little breathless if very bloated around AF time so take it easy.

I am on holiday next week off to the isle of Wight for a few days, am really excited as never been.

Hi to all the other IUI turned IVF girls.

Vaso hope you are ok.

Take Care all

Jane


----------



## ck6

hi ...well murtle and vaso not quite sure when i test either  
at our clinic for iui testing day is 16 days after basting, as they had quite a few negatives on day 14 that turned into positives 2 days later.....last time on ivf he said test 13 days after egg transfer......so who knows.... 13th 14th or 15th august...so its the 2week plus 2 days wait.....argh  think i test on the 14th....getting a few sharp pains ...quite low down ..near the top of my leg... oh the worry of all this...i only had one follie for iui too vaso...thanks for pointing out the percentage of failure for one follie   we saturated it in  ......why can't there be one set of  'rules' or do's and don'ts ..why does it vary so much from clinic to clinic..mine said bed rest is not necessary , like you say the 2ww drives you    and i'm only on day 2 or is it 3 or what ........ nice to look forward to a hot sunny holiday xxx  
  aussie meg... wow think you were only about 8 weeks when i stared here....hope you're ok x
night nurse hope you are doing ok.... 
mrs g my dh also allowed to come in for egg collection and transfer and he's been known to faint...so stand your ground....x
Vil and moosey ...hope your treatment goes ok... 
lilly good luck for thrusday x
linds...thinking of you xxx
hello looby and baby cherry xxx
and jane  and strutie, and jelly and bumps ...can you tell what they are yet  
hope everyone is ok ...lots of love caroline xxx


----------



## struthie

We have had the call,we have a donor -


----------



## Purpleal

Excellent News Struthie!     

Murtle - How is the 2ww going? I hope you are not getting too stressed out.     to you!

Love to everyone else!

Purpleal xxx


----------



## Vaso

Excellent news Struthie! Well done!   
See I told you, the men would be lining up for you  

Good luck for Friday's scan  

xxx
V.


----------



## Ajax

Excellent news Struthie - really please for you  

Megan - A massive, massive thank you to you for your very reassuring post.  I think i possible knew that it was quite safe to fly but i think you are always looking for confirmation.  

Murtle - Thank you also for your opinion.  I think i know within myself that i must crack on with tx but i just feel sometimes that tx seems to dominate my entire being and i cant seem to escape from it.  Does that sound  ?
For everyone on their 2ww -        

Am going to South of France tomorrow until monday as we have a wedding to go to.  Not really a holiday but a nice break all the same.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend.

Love to all
Amandax


----------



## Jellyhead

my god so much to read!!!!! 
STRUTHIE....fabbie news          you must be thrilled....

belated Birthaday to you LOOBY LOOBY      

NIGHT NURSE........ hey was so good to see your name ...missed you 

PURPS... how are you doing? 

oh CAROLINE ....we only need one      love to you  

VASO.... just to cheer you up those bottom burps never go....i am still getting bad ones    

Had my first hospital check up today and another scan, both babies looking good...wow they are so big...amazing still could not see any bits and bobs   maybe a bit soon.......  anyway sorry to have to change my dates for the board but they have now got me down for 01/02/06

well going to get the tub of ice cream out of the fridge and watch Willy Wonka....
speak soon love to all at what ever stage you are at .... 

Jelly Belly x x x


----------



## Candy

Lost track with testing dates, but Murtle heres some positive vibes and babydust, hope you are coping ok


----------



## linds

Hi girls

We had our scan yesterday and it was confirmed that embryo had stopped growing.  She could see pockets of blood so miscarriage should start in next 2-3 days.    I feel numb and very sad.  I'm signed off work for the rest of this month and DH and I hope to go away for a week camping (it's the most exotic hols our bank balance will cope with) in first week in September- Please let the sun shine!

I think we'll have a few months off before trying again.  I'm really scared of doing it all again as I got so i'll with the OHSS this time round, I'm not sure I could cope with that again.

I wish you all the best of luck girls, no one deserves to be mummies more than you guys.  May all our dreams come true.


----------



## murtle

Linds - so sorry sweetheart.   I wish I could do something to ease your pain. I promise it will get easier in time. I hope you find the courage to try again. Will be thinking of you. Is camping the new in thing. My DH suggested it a couple of nights ago. Not too sure its my kind of thing though. 

Stuthie - Great news on the donor.

Lilly - I hope you can start stimming today. Good luck  

Well it looks like it's all over for us. AF arrived in all her glory this morning. The evil witch has never let me get to test date yet. I have to keep going with the cyclogest ands steroids until Monday 'just in case' but I think the clinic are just clutching at straws and prolonging the inevitable. Feeling utterly devastated right now. I was convinced it would work this time. Have cried buckets this morning. I've just been up to the shop with big swollen panda eyes and bought a load of trashy mags and the biggest bar of chocolate they had. The assistant gave me a sympathetic smile and I started crying again.   

Thanks you guys for all your support. Wishing you all tons of luck.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh murtle i'm so sorry hunnybun, gutted for you, i cant bear to see my old iui buddies keep going through this
$hit
huge gigantic elephant sized hugs     coming to you right now

   

kj


----------



## struthie

Oh Murtle,I really thought this was the one for you,go eat your chocolate,look after yourself,we're here whenever you need us xxx


----------



## Vaso

Murtle and Linds,
so sorry to hear your news....Big hugs to you both 
    

I cannot begin to imagine the devastation you must feel right now...

Lots of love,

V.


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Linds so sorry take it easy, nice to get away.  

Murtle so sorry enjoy the chocolate. 

Hope everybody else is ok.

Well done on finding a donor Struthie when does it all happen then?

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Linds and Murtle I am so sorry for you both.

Linds the pain is so hard and it jsut takes time. I ended up wanting to try again about 3 months after my miscarriage but jsut did and IUI and then when that didn't work I sunk much lower and then after 6 months we decided to do IVF again. I spent the 3 months leading up doing everything that I could and then bang twins. If you notice my Kangaroo has my twins and my little lost angel in the pouch..you never forget you jsut go on.

Murtle I was so sure this was the one but hang in there my love it WILL HAPPEN.

Love and wish there was more I could say
Megan


----------



## starr

Oh Linds and Murtle...

I can't believe more bad news from some of my oldest iui buddies

Murtle. Oh sweetheart i really though too that it was your time for some sunshine and happiness. Cry all you can, it's so  unfair xxxxx

Linds. I'm so sorry that you didn't get the news today you hoped for. I know how you must feel. We've still not ready to go again. Everybody has their own timescales . There's no right or wrong to it. 

Enjoy your holiday, I'll try and sort out some sun for you both.

Love Starr xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Like Kim, Murtle I hate seeing any of you go through this, life is so unfair and I am gutted for you, I was so positive for you this time round, all my love and hugs xx


----------



## fergie

Hello ladies

Just popping in to send bug hugs to Murtle and Linds- so sorry to hear your news.  

Do what you need to do in your own time- right now you have to focus on looking after yourself, give yourself time to grieve, and then try to look forward.

Thinking of you both.

Fergie


----------



## ck6

murtle and linds sending you a huge       
just wanted you to you i'm thinking of you both xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,

Thank you all for the positive thoughts for me for my scan today. 
All was well and I can start stimming tomorrow, hurrah!

Vaso- sending you    to keep you sane.
A holiday to look forward to sounds just the ticket!

Jane12- Enjoy your holiday  

Struthie- Great news about finding a donor. Good luck  

Mrs_g- I hope you are having a great time at the wedding.  

Jelly- Great to see all was well with your scan  

Linds- I am so sorry to read your news.  
I hope your camping trip helps you and your dh.

Murtle- I am so sorry to see your news. My thoughts are with you and your dh.


----------



## Purpleal

Dear Murtle and Linds,

Life is so unfair - Thinking of you both    

Lots of Love,

Purpleal


----------



## struthie

Hi everyone 
I have been for my day 7 scan (DIUI) and I have three follicles on one side,and one on the other,nurse said everything looks fine,next scan is Wednesday,fingers crossed all is still ok.
No cysts either,I was scared there would be one there again!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie-

Great news from your scan. Three is the magic number remember


----------



## murtle

Fab news Struthie, well done.   Hooray for no cyst   Looking good so far  

Lilly - how was the first stimming jab? Bet your thrilled to be stimming at long last.  

 for Linds. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Murtle- My stimming jab went OK, Thank you for asking  
I am used to doing it as I had the same drug for iui only starting from a lower dose. I can't quite believe how fast things are starting to move now!


----------



## struthie

Well done on the stimms Lilly,when is your next scan?


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- My next scan is on Thursday  
Where are you at with your iui now?
I have found it quite hard to go from iui to ivf how are you finding it the other way around?


----------



## struthie

Hi Lilly 
I'm finding it very odd!
I am on day 9 today,I have another scan on Wenesday,I normally ov around day 15/16,so shouldn't be too long now.

How are you doing?


----------



## Candy

Hi All, Murtle I hope you were able to relax this weekend and that you are ok (((hugs))) are you ok to keep doing the list, as I know how sometimes its easier to stay away, not that we want you to   

Linds & Molly


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- I have found going from iui where I was scanned and bloods done every two days to ivf and conciderably less observation quite strange. You must be finding the closer monitoring strange to.
Are you having natural cycle or super ov iui?


----------



## struthie

I'm finding it the opposite to IVF,I'm finding that I am having less monitoring,its day 10 today,and I have had one scan so far,no bloods yet,as I said my next scan is Wednesday,I suppose things will hot up after that!
I plan to start doing the OPK's from Wednesday morning xxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning ladies,
Just returned from rainy scotland, but had a nice time despite the weather.
Hoped to find some good news,
but big hugs To Linds and Murtle   ,
catch up with more personals later, when I've caught up with all the posts
love ali


----------



## MollyW

Oh Murtle - I am so very sorry to read your news.  I hope you will be okay sweetie... Lots of    for you.
Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

Linds

 sorry to hear about your scan result. It is devastating for you both. I hope in time you will get your dream come true.

Love Molly
x


----------



## murtle

Afternoon ladies

I’m actually doing OK at the moment. Thursday and Friday were a bit harrowing with an awful lot of tears. I was a bit shocked to find myself feeling so angry but not sure what I was angry with. Luckily Dh and I had a lovely weekend together. Lots of cuddles and pampering. We talked lots and are looking to the future. His sadness knocked for six this time as he is usually the strong one but in a way strengthened our bond. Knowing he feels the pain as acutely as I do helps me to realise that we are in this together which I sometimes forget when it is me having all the jabs and scans etc. Anyway, we have a review booked for the beginning of September. All being well we shall start another cycle in October. Meanwhile, I shall keep myself busy. Have some weight to lose so back on the diet soon.

Linds – You are in my thoughts. My pain is only a fraction of what you must be feeling. I hope you are coping ok.  

Molly – Have you finished detoxing? Thinking of doing a few days myself to kick start my diet but first I must poison my system with alcohol. Wasn’t allowed any over the weekend just in case (by some miracle) my test came back positive. I am planning a jug of Pimms in the garden this afternoon with my pile of mags, ice cream and strawberries. Fancy joining me?  

Ali – Welcome back. Weather wasn’t much different in Wales but at least you had a break.  I like your new profile piccie – you all look so happy.  

Vaso & Caroline – Now into the 2nd week!!! How is it going? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both.    

Mrs_G – Hope you had a fab time in France. Drank plenty of vino I bet!  

Jane – Have a great time on the Isle of Wight. We went a few years ago and absolutely loved it.  

Follie dance for Lilly, Jessy and Struthie.

              

Candy - Lovely to hear from you. Is Jacob feeling any better yet?  

Jelly – Sounds like you are blooming at the moment.  

Fergie – Well done with the scan, I’m thrilled for you  

Jessy – You’ve gone quiet, everything ok with you?  

 to everyone else

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Vaso

Linds - how are you coping sweetheart?  

Murtle - your DH sounds as though he is one in a million. Sometimes we get so involved in our scans, injs, etc and we forget about our partners who are there all along and they are feeling the pain as much as we do....Glad you're feeling better and you're looking forward to the future. I'm finding that very difficult at the moment.

Ali - love the holiday picture! You all look really happy and relaxed

Lilly - good luck for Thursday's scan  

Struthie - good luck this time around, shouldn't be too long now. And three follies, WOW!  

Mrs_G - how are you? 

Jelly - excellent news on the scan!

Ck6 - how are you coping with the 2ww? I'm not doing too well...I've been really sad lately as I am feeling very pesimistic about the whole thing...Testing day is Friday, but I already know that the odds are against us. I don't feel any different, only on a couple of occassions I felt that my boobs were about to exlope (a side-effect of the cyclogest). I am feeling really sad because it seems as though we will have to face up to some difficult decisions. What I'm trying to say is that I've lost it   I have been waking up at 3 the last couple of nights wondering whether I'm pregnant or not!  

Love to everyone
xxxx

V.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Reading this thread is like reading a travel brochure, Mrs G in South of France then USA, Vaso going to Cyprus, Jane12 to the Isle of Wight, Ali in Scotland - it all sounds fab.

CK6 - How's the 2ww going?  

Nightnurse - lovely to see you posting here.  Hope you're enjoying your time out from treatment.  

Murtle - I'm so sorry about your BFN.  It sounds like we'll be having treatment together in October.

Linds - I'm sorry the scan didn't bring you any good news.  There's nothing that can take the pain away but look after yourself and give yourself as much time as you need.  

Struthie - I hope the IUI goes well.  Have you been basted yet?  

Hi to Starr, Lilly2K3, Aussie Meg, Purpleal, Jellyhead, Candy and Fergie - Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - Big excitement (if you like this kind of thing!)...  Moosey and I have convinced ourselves that an ex-Big Brother contestant works in our building.  She was called Nush or something (probably still is) and we've been spying on her but I think she's rumbled us becasue she keeps looking at us strangely...  I hope she doesn't get an injunction against me - I wouldn't be able to get to work


----------



## ck6

hello ..thanks for asking after me....... Vaso oh wow know how you feel..... i just can't seem to sleep...not sure if its all this  'resting'  one night it was 2.30 ...hearing dh snoring next to me doesn't help  i guess as i'm not doing anything not getting tired.... also feel like it hasn't worked...nothing to put my finger on... dh is convinced it has worked...not due to test till sunday thinking of doing a sneakey test on friday....   

Murtle... how are you doing?  think its good to have a plan of action and a break...and a   or two 

VIL hi i'm trying to have a busy week this week... i have a ds who is almost 19 he has no work so taking us out today ... i think i remember nush...pretty girl  ...... don't want craig to win....  oh better go  ...love to everyone else.... aliday, lilly ,night nurse, jelly, jane, mollly, mrs g ( i'm also one of those ) strutie...hope your treatment is going ok 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jellyhead

Just wanted to send a big squeeze to our wonderfull Murtle    and another for Linds  
thinking of you girls  

Love Jelly x x x

ps Looking good Struthie   everything crossed!!!!


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Jilly

I'm at a similar satge to you - trying to get an IVF/egg donation done soon.  I don't know the answer to your questions about procedure but the longer the fertility treatment goes on the less patient I am.  I think you should just ring other clinics and get into their systems because it always takes ages to get to see anyone.

With mine and Moosey's IVF I have been pestering the clinic and trying to stay a step ahead of them which I sometimes think is the only way to get things moving.

Good luck though!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Ha ha ha - yes and I'm about to go to the shop so I will spy on her and I will report back.....


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Ok, ok so I spied on the wrong woman... and got caught.... but I'm still MI5 material..... aren't I?

..... the name's Bond, VIL Bond.....

xxx


----------



## Vaso

OK it's official...this 2ww is driving me  

I keep getting some weird twinges around my tummy, like mini AF-type pains. And I feel very bloated (bad pre-AF sign). Or I may be going gaga   and imagining things. Boobs stopped feeling as though they were about to exlopde, which is not a good sign.

However, the good news is that I was successfull on my first interview (psycho and work-ability tests) last week for my dream job. They rung and left a message to arrange another interview    If I am successfull, this will make things very complicated...If I am pregnant, I will be needing maternity leave but I won't be entitled to any. If I'm not pregnant, I will have to ask for time off for hospital appointments - not a good thing when you are new in a job. Especially if I switch to Lister, the job is in Hertfordshire, not exactly easy to 'pop in' for a scan. Oh well, I'll probably won't get it and I may be worrying for nothing, as usual...Does anybody know how to access the work related issues board?

I've been keeping myself very busy, and I've been going out nearly every night in order to knacker myself and not think about the TEST on Friday. I have been limiting myself to a couple of glasses of wine per night, not easy under the pressure I feel...

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## struthie

Heres my update 
It was good news on the scan,I have one leading follicle,its 12mm,there was me worried I was going to have too many!
I have been told to start doing the OPK's from Sunday,day 16,if its positive I have to leave a message on the clinics answerphone and they will call me back,and we will go in Monday morning for the insemination,if its neg then I do another one Monday morning,if thats neg then I go for a scan at 11am on Monday,if its positive I call them and they will cancel the scan and I will go in Tuesday morning for the insemination.
So its all systems go!

So there goes my theory that I ov on day 15 or 16,it will be day 17 or 18!
She said my endometrium looked lovely,what on earth does that mean,is that the lining on the womb?
Love to everyone else,going to rest my weary feet xxx


----------



## Vaso

Excellent news on the scan struthie! Yes, endometrium is the lining of the womb. You must be so excited  

Jil - were do I leave the message asking for access to the work issues board? Anywhere? 

xxx
V.


----------



## linds

Hi Vaso, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow..   .,  Really hope it's a good result!

I think there's a 'contact form' link on the bottom of each page?


----------



## lilly2k3

Struthie- Great news on your follie, good luck  

Vaso- well done on getting to the 2nd interview, good luck  

Vil- I can just imagine you with your flying hat and magnifying glass  You make me laugh.(in a good way of course)


Well girls I am off for my scan tomorrow. I am not sure what to expect from it as I do not feel any growth there like I did with iui meds so I am a little nervous.


----------



## ck6

lilly good luck with your scan
Vaso good luck with testing


----------



## struthie

Good luck Vaso,and good luck Lilly,hope you have lots of follies xxx


----------



## Vaso

Lilly - good luck with your scan  
Jill - thanks for the info, I'll send an email asking for permission
Struthie - good luck this time around 

I woke up at 5 today and did a preg test...(13 days after IUI) and it was negative. I'm ****** off with myself for daring to hope for a positive.   I'll do another one on Sunday (day 16) just to be sure, but I think I already know the answer...

I find facing that fact (that I've run out of eggs at 33yrs) very hard...I feel sad that my body is letting my DH down. He tells me not to talk nonsense that he wouldn't want to be with somebody else, even if he had loads of children easily, but the truth is that if he was with somebody else he wouldn't have to go through this.

I'm going shoe shopping with my mum today to cheer myself up (naughty).

xxx
V.


----------



## struthie

Oh Vaso,there is still hope you know!
Its not over till the fat one sings,enjoy the shoe shopping anyway,take care xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Vaso- I agree with struthie, there is still a chance  
Enjoy your shopping.

Thank you for the messages of support for my scan today girls. The must have helped as when I woke this morning I was bloated and sore so kind of guessed something was going to show which calmed my nerves a little.
The scan went fine, I have 16 follies at “a good size” (between 14-16mm con said when I pushed) and a few slightly smaller ones. lining is 11mm
They are thinking e/c might have to be moved forward to Monday or Tuesday depending on how full the clinic is.
I have got to ring at 4pm to find out.
Real nervous now !


----------



## murtle

Vaso for testing early. I hope the shoe shopping helps raise your spirits. 

       
Well done Lilly. That is a fantastic collection of follies and at good sizes too. Looks like everything is going to plan, I’m so excited for you! Make sure you drink plenty of water and eat salty food to keep OHSS at bay.

Struthie – Great news on the follies. All systems go for next week. Good luck.    

Agent VIL Bond     Fantastic!!! Have you sussed her out yet? Can’t wait to cycle with you in October. 

Caroline – Almost there. Only a few more days to go. I hope   stays away for you.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Murtle- Thank you for the info. I knew about the water but never herd of the salty food thing.

Quick update- clinic have decided it will be Tuesday for e/c. I have a last scan on Saturday morning to make sure all is well first and to get info for e/c.


----------



## Ajax

Hello everyone

Firstly, Murtle - i am so very sorry to hear you didn't get the result you so much wanted and deserved - a great big   to you.

Vaso - try and stay   - you never know what a few days may do.  Fingers crossed for you hun. x

Lilly - Great news on all those follies - well done!

V_i_L -   What are you like Mrs??!!  Some people will do anything to escape work!!

Ck6 aka "the other mrs g" - thinking off you   

Good luck Struthie x

Well, South of France was lovely and the wedding was just beautiful.  Sadly, i did not sample any of the champers or wine as DH and i thought it may be safer not to.....roll on next episode of my saga!  
Af is still not here....no surprises there BUT other very weird things are now happening too my body - do not want to divulge tmi but let's just say that even the longing to be pregnant could not do this alone!
You may remember i thought AF started on 19th July but disappeared over night - well fri morning the exact same thing happened again.  This is on top of various other "changes".  Am very confused indeed - did another HPT the other night and somehow managed to drop the thing down the loo!!!  Must add it was clean water!!! Any how that one came up positive but is really not reliable.  Next one was negative.  Cant see GP for nearly 2 weeks to get bloods done.
Does anyone know if there has ever been a case of pregnancy not showing on urine tests?
Would like to add that i am really not deluding myself into believing i am pregnant but am certain something weird is going on!

Lots of love to all i have not mentioned  

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

Lilly .....good luck with your egg collection ... wow what a lot of eggs well done
Vaso.... sorry you got a bfn.... try again on sunday   
hello Murtle how you doing??

not good news had spotting yesterday not offically due to test till monday.... but af has turned up in all her glory this morning.... not sure what the next step is.... dh not the worlds best talker.... think we shall have a chat with consultant then plan next move.... i'm ready to give up now... don't think dh is.....he is not a man of many words, and never swears but when i told him this morning all he could say was a swear word  
hope everyone else is ok  love caroline  xxxxxx


----------



## struthie

So sorry Caroline,take care of each other xxx


----------



## Aliday

Caroline, what can I say? so, so. sorry
lots of love and hugs 
ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Caroline,

I am so sorry to see your news, Take care


----------



## Ajax

Dear Caroline,

Am so very dorry to hear your news.

Sending you a huge  

Lots of love
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

thank you ..... had way too much vino tonight and hopefully i shall sleep.... consulant appointment  booked for monday poor dh is beside himself won't open up ......feel such a failure to him and each of you so much more deserve a bfp than me  the negative cycles of you ladies  get me down  like you just can't image  ... i hope and pray you all acheive your dream  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi ck,

I just saw your signature hun, good luck tomorrow!!!!tons of babydust coming your way!!  
I hope u r doing ok. 

Vaso, my friend, I hope  u r ok. U had been away from the board yesterday. I was waiting all day for your results!!   

Hi to everyone else and good luck with your results too 

Stella


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

Debs DH here 

Just to let you know that although debs hasnt been around recently, she hasnt forgotten you all.

Her mum passed away on thursday, and she is taking it hard,

I am sure she will be back with you all soon,

Take Care,
Andy


----------



## MollyW

Oh Looby - so very sorry sweetheart.  It must be hard to cope with at the best of times, but particularly now, knowing your dear Mum will not see her grandchild...thinking of you all at this sad time. 

Thanks for letting us know Andy.

Love Molly


----------



## struthie

Thanks for letting us know,big hugs to you xxx


----------



## struthie

Update from me,I am booked in for my first DIUI tomorrow morning,I got the + on the opk this morning,so did a digital one too and got al ovely smiley face!
I rang the clinic and left a message and they rang me back,at work ans we go in tomorrow at 11.30am.
Nervous now!
Will update tomorrow xxx


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you Louby xx new home this way ladies -->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34787.new.html#new


----------

